# something is redirecting my web pages and controling my computer



## jay1327

something in my computer takes control and also stops me from running certain thing like the priter.. also downloADED BACKDOOR.RYKNOS.EXE PLUS OTHER TOOLS FROM SYMANTEC BUT DOESN'T LET BACKDOOR.RYKNOS RUNbelow is the hijack log plus the 
startup hLogfile of HijackThis v1.99.hope someone can help me.. many thanks in advance

Scan saved at 3:54:20 PM, on 1/1/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\FSI\F-Prot\fpavupdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\568015~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\568015~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\01010101010101010101\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 5 for hijackthis[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.netscape.net/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\568015223\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: F-Prot Antivirus Update Monitor - FRISK Software - C:\Program Files\FSI\F-Prot\fpavupdm.exe


----------



## khazars

hi, welcome to TSG.

IMPORTANT! Move Hijack this from the Temp, desktop or from the zip folder
to it's own folder!

Make a new folder in C:\ and call it Hijack this, and Save hijack this to 
this folder so that it runs properly and can make back ups. Click scan, 
then save the log and post it here so we can take a look at it for you.

your running two anti virus programes, get rid of one and keeo the other one as they will conflict with each other. FsProt and Anti vir!

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

reboot again

Go here and download Microsoft® Windows Defender. First in the top menu click 
File then Check for updates to download the definitons updates.

After updating look in the right side of the main window under "Run Quick 
Scan Now" and click Spyware scan options. In that window put a tick by Run a
full system scan and then put a check by all three options below that then 
click Run Scan now.

When the scan is finished, let it fix anything that it finds (have it 
quarantine the items that have that option rather than delete just in case. 
It is a beta program and there may be false positives)

Restart your computer.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. Microsoft® Windows Defender!
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System\blank.htm
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the kaspersky and active scan logs


----------



## jay1327

Hi .. sorry aboyut the sudden disconnect yesterday but this thing keeps freezing my computer. Well I did almost everything you said. except windows defender it wouldn't download due to service pack and this trojan wont let me down load it also scanning with kaspersky and panda the windows went off like an alarm windows started opening up and closing just like flashing lights on a car alarmbut here is what i have below hope it's enough been up all night trying to get back on line .. thank you again for any help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:57:31 PM, on 1/1/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\FSI\F-Prot\fpavupdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\568015~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\568015~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.netscape.net/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\568015223\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: F-Prot Antivirus Update Monitor - FRISK Software - C:\Program Files\FSI\F-Prot\fpavupdm.exe

Incident Status Location

Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\01010101010101010101\Desktop\l2mfix\Process.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\01010101010101010101\Desktop\l2mfix.exe[l2mfix/Process.exe] 
Spyware:Cookie/adultfriendfinder Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Virus:Eicar.Mod Not disinfected C:\Program Files\FSI\F-Prot\fpav-help.chm[/prob-scan-ok.html] 
Virus:Eicar.Mod Not disinfected C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9FD12630-1991-46F5-8479-92DE1EAE87DA}\data1.cab[fpav-help.chm][/prob-scan-ok.html]


----------



## khazars

where does it say this virus/trojan is?

you don't appear to have a firewall, even if you have a router you still need
a software frewall, downlaod the one from the link below!

Filseclab Personal Firewall Professional Edition

http://www.filseclab.com/eng/download/downloads.htm

use this site to confgure filseclab , see page 7 and post 165 of that thread!

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=92710

Use this site's shields up to test filseclab and see if it is stealthing, some rules may have to be changed to " out " to pass the tests!

http://grc.com/

Please download WebRoot SpySweeper from HERE (It's a 2 week trial):

http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/index.html?acode=af1&rc=4129

* Click the Free Trial link under "Downloads/SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits
o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.
* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

After running spysweeper run these scans!

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System\blank.htm

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

reboot back to normla and downlaod and run Mwav!

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav,

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe

double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click 
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open 
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10 
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan 
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders 
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post 
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your 
pc is.

Highlight the portion of the scan that lists infected items and hold
CTRL + C to Copy then paste it here. The whole log with be extremely 
big so there is no way to copy the whole thing. I just need the 
infected items list.

http://www.spywarefri.dk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7592

post another log, the spysweeper, ewido and the mwav scan log!


----------



## jay1327

one small note i dont know if it helps but this thing has taken over the MBR no matter how many times I reformatt it stays there and also when I do fdisk /mbr it wont go it just either says bad command not a recognized command or just goes back to prompt.. And can u tell me how to attach add ons to the post thank u hope everyones day is good thank u all again just for being here


----------



## khazars

If it's in the MBR then you might have serious trouble you may be better reinstalling Xp if you can easily back up your data?

Have you tried reinstalling? Does it affect you even after reinstalling?


----------



## khazars

ok, download and run this tool!

http://cp.sonybmg.com/xcp/english/updates.html

Then run the symantec tool again!

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/backdoor.ryknos.removal.tool.html?Open

Have you tried this?

1. Click Start > Run.
2. Type regedit
3. Click OK.

Note: If the registry editor fails to open the threat may have modified the registry to prevent access to the registry editor. Security Response has developed a tool to resolve this problem. Download and run this tool, and then continue with the removal.

4. Delete the subkey:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\WkbpsevaXImgvkwkbpXSmj`kswXGqvvajpRavwmkjXVqj

5. Exit the Registry Editor.


----------



## jay1327

Good Morning everyone..The site u sent me to checked out the firewall and was stealth.. but they said if I was aware my computer was being used as a internet server.. they were attempting to contact the hidden server they said most of the progs u told Me to run I did up tilli noticed on the one that downloaded to kapersky I couldn't click on the subsystem button was faded out checked in system32/dll cache I found files from the prog also they have replaced many win files like Regedit& associated reg ones,chkdsk an chkntfs,SFC MANY MORE so logs wont


----------



## khazars

jay1327 said:


> Good Morning everyone..The site u sent me to checked out the firewall and was stealth.. but they said if I was aware my computer was being used as a internet server.. they were attempting to contact the hidden server they said most of the progs u told Me to run I did up tilli noticed on the one that downloaded to kapersky I couldn't click on the subsystem button was faded out checked in system32/dll cache I found files from the prog also they have replaced many win files like Regedit& associated reg ones,chkdsk an chkntfs,SFC MANY MORE so logs wont


What did all these things?

Did you run that tool I requested and then run the symantec remval tool?

Can you post another hijack this log and any other logs I requested!


----------



## jay1327

Good morning everyone took long to get back to you this thing had blocked me from getting online as well as use of cd rom.. what this thing is ... Is a hijacker with that has installed I guess a pre programed software into my computer and everytime I access the net it transmits and no i think i have the IP address an all I had to change hard drives since the other one couldn't get on line this one is also infected matter of fact this comp (sons my comp. and another bought in flea market to try to have a clean comp to access progs .. got hit to .. they looks like they use aol real player and quicktime as system progs that it also depends on since it won't let me delete them dont know how long ill be online but here is the hijack log and startup.. I also dont know if I mentioned this before but on boot up on the screen it says system shadowed and video shadowed.. and this prog that is in my comp is super hiddened in the subsystem... sorry if I jumping but trying to go fast incase i get booted offline I'll get to send this still

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\L5 Software Group\Driver Manager\DriverManager2K-XP.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sammyadmin\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.netscape.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\welcome.html
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O23 - Service: OUITE - Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com - C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\OUITE.exe
hope I was able to tell you guys something worthwhile since I'm almost ready for the loony bin trying to fix this you guys are the greatest You brought me farther so quick than I got to since dec..


----------



## jay1327

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\L5 Software Group\Driver Manager\DriverManager2K-XP.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sammyadmin\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

and this is the startup list

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Sammyadmin\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MSConfig = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\mplayer2.inf,PerUserStub.NT

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{306D6C21-C1B6-4629-986C-E59E1875B8AF}]
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msgsc.dll",ShowIconsUser

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Install.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

*No jobs found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
OUITE: C:\DOCUME~1\SAMMYA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\OUITE.exe (manual start)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\System32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{2B01B31B-C3C0-405A-91CF-46E56FB3D508} (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Upload Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): System32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 26,387 bytes
Report generated in 0.260 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## khazars

Is this the same computer?

Did you try my instructions from post 7? If so what happened?

Did you run the scans from post 4? can you post the logs?


----------



## jay1327

Since last post had to format drive. Now had to change to another hard drive ( infected too..)but reformatted this drive also have Win xp home editionin this hard drive as well as last one I found out from using the powermax disk from maxtor to reformat and was told that the batch files are to deeply imbedded..most progs. I was told to use it disabled orused for self like filseclab fire wall on this drive first download disappeared somewhere. with this post i have the hijack startup and the l2m log since I have been on line all it does is send and recieve info and more files are popping up.. hope someone can help and really hope I dont get lock out again .. Thank you all again for all past help and any future

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:26:41 AM, on 1/1/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - Global Startup: Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll

StartupList report, 1/1/1988, 2:27:14 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

XFILTER = "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\mplayer2.inf,PerUserStub.NT

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{306D6C21-C1B6-4629-986C-E59E1875B8AF}]
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msgsc.dll",ShowIconsUser

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Install.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

*No jobs found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #2: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #3: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #4: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #5: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Intel(r) 82801 Audio Driver Install Service (WDM): system32\drivers\ac97intc.sys (manual start)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Game Port Enumerator: System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft MPU-401 MIDI UART Driver: system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{C38EC4B9-1B0F-44AA-A8C6-A37B69CFEDCF} (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Upload Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Filseclab Packet Filter: System32\xpacket.sys (system)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 26,941 bytes
Report generated in 0.170 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## jay1327

The L2m log is to big can someone tell me how i can post it with out annoying everyone by posting so many post


----------



## khazars

can you post a hijack this log from normal mode not safe mode!

You can attache the l2me log or post it in two or three parts!


----------



## khazars

i have not asked you for a l2me log or asked you ro tun l2me. 

I have asked you for the ewido, spysweeper, panda and kaspersky logs as well as the Mwav, if you cannot post these logs and ignore my requests and dissappear for weeks then there is no point in helping you as you are not following instructions!


----------



## jay1327

Sorry about that but to get on quicker I go into the bios and shut everything down I aint using like A drive and any slots below you"ll find the logs Thank you for the time ..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:02:02 AM, on 1/1/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - Global Startup: Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll

StartupList report, 1/1/1988, 12:02:33 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

XFILTER = "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{306D6C21-C1B6-4629-986C-E59E1875B8AF}]
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msgsc.dll",ShowIconsUser

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Install.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp10.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

*No BHO's found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

*No jobs found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #1: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #2: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #3: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #4: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #5: C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\XFILTER.DLL
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

Intel(r) 82801 Audio Driver Install Service (WDM): system32\drivers\ac97intc.sys (manual start)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AFD Networking Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (autostart)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: System32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
CD-ROM Driver: System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cryptographic Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Game Port Enumerator: System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Human Interface Device Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
i81x: System32\DRIVERS\i81xnt5.sys (manual start)
iAimFP0: System32\DRIVERS\wADV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimFP1: System32\DRIVERS\wADV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP2: System32\DRIVERS\wADV05NT.sys (manual start)
iAimFP3: System32\DRIVERS\wSiINTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimFP4: System32\DRIVERS\wVchNTxx.sys (manual start)
iAimTV0: System32\DRIVERS\wATV01nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV1: System32\DRIVERS\wATV02NT.sys (manual start)
iAimTV2: System32\DRIVERS\wATV03nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV3: System32\DRIVERS\wATV04nt.sys (manual start)
iAimTV4: System32\DRIVERS\wCh7xxNT.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe (manual start)
IntelIde: System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: System32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: System32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Keyboard Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
WebDav Client Redirector: System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft MPU-401 MIDI UART Driver: system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBios over Tcpip: System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: System32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Intel PentiumIII Processor Driver: System32\DRIVERS\p3.sys (system)
Parallel port driver: System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\System32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (manual start)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card Helper: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{C38EC4B9-1B0F-44AA-A8C6-A37B69CFEDCF} (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows User Mode Driver Framework: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe (autostart)
Microcode Update Driver: System32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Upload Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VgaSave: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Filseclab Packet Filter: System32\xpacket.sys (system)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 26,810 bytes
Report generated in 0.210 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## jay1327

L2MFIX find log 051206
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,\
6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="ChainWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="CryptnetWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll]
"DLLName"="cscdll.dll"
"Logon"="WinlogonLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="WinlogonLogoffEvent"
"ScreenSaver"="WinlogonScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="WinlogonStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="WinlogonShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="WinlogonStartShellEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp]
"DLLName"="wlnotify.dll"
"Logon"="SCardStartCertProp"
"Logoff"="SCardStopCertProp"
"Lock"="SCardSuspendCertProp"
"Unlock"="SCardResumeCertProp"
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):77,00,6c,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"StartShell"="SchedStartShell"
"Logoff"="SchedEventLogOff"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy]
"Logoff"="WLEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"DllName"=hex(2):73,00,63,00,6c,00,67,00,6e,00,74,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn]
"DLLName"="WlNotify.dll"
"Lock"="SensLockEvent"
"Logon"="SensLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="SensLogoffEvent"
"Safe"=dword:00000001
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"StartScreenSaver"="SensStartScreenSaverEvent"
"StopScreenSaver"="SensStopScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="SensStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="SensShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="SensStartShellEvent"
"PostShell"="SensPostShellEvent"
"Disconnect"="SensDisconnectEvent"
"Reconnect"="SensReconnectEvent"
"Unlock"="SensUnlockEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):77,00,6c,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logoff"="TSEventLogoff"
"Logon"="TSEventLogon"
"PostShell"="TSEventPostShell"
"Shutdown"="TSEventShutdown"
"StartShell"="TSEventStartShell"
"Startup"="TSEventStartup"
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"Reconnect"="TSEventReconnect"
"Disconnect"="TSEventDisconnect"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon]
"DLLName"="wlnotify.dll"
"Logon"="RegisterTicketExpiredNotificationEvent"
"Logoff"="UnregisterTicketExpiredNotificationEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Page"
"{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"
"{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}"="Compatibility Page"
"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972D-00AA00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network Connections"
"{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}"="Network Connections"
"{E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{FB0C9C8A-6C50-11D1-9F1D-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{905667aa-acd6-11d2-8080-00805f6596d2}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{3F953603-1008-4f6e-A73A-04AAC7A992F1}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{83bbcbf3-b28a-4919-a5aa-73027445d672}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{F0152790-D56E-4445-850E-4F3117DB740C}"="Remote Sessions CPL Extension"
"{5F327514-6C5E-4d60-8F16-D07FA08A78ED}"="Auto Update Property Sheet Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{2206CDB2-19C1-11D1-89E0-00C04FD7A829}"="Microsoft Data Link"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1}"="Taskbar and Start Menu"
"{2559a1f0-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Search"
"{2559a1f1-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f2-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f3-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Run..."
"{2559a1f4-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Internet"
"{2559a1f5-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="E-mail"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152}"="Fonts"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153}"="Administrative Tools"
"{875CB1A1-0F29-45de-A1AE-CFB4950D0B78}"="Audio Media Properties Handler"
"{40C3D757-D6E4-4b49-BB41-0E5BBEA28817}"="Video Media Properties Handler"
"{E4B29F9D-D390-480b-92FD-7DDB47101D71}"="Wav Properties Handler"
"{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}"="Avi Properties Handler"
"{A6FD9E45-6E44-43f9-8644-08598F5A74D9}"="Midi Properties Handler"
"{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}"="Video Thumbnail Extractor"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}"="Media Band"
"{169A0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}"="Address Bar Parser"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"="Search Assistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2BD7}"="TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8F-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{e84fda7c-1d6a-45f6-b725-cb260c236066}"="Shell Image Verbs"
"{66e4e4fb-f385-4dd0-8d74-a2efd1bc6178}"="Shell Image Data Factory"
"{3F30C968-480A-4C6C-862D-EFC0897BB84B}"="GDI+ file thumbnail extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11d0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{eb9b1153-3b57-4e68-959a-a3266bc3d7fe}"="Shell Image Property Handler"
"{CC6EEFFB-43F6-46c5-9619-51D571967F7D}"="Web Publishing Wizard"
"{add36aa8-751a-4579-a266-d66f5202ccbb}"="Print Ordering via the Web"
"{6b33163c-76a5-4b6c-bf21-45de9cd503a1}"="Shell Publishing Wizard Object"
"{58f1f272-9240-4f51-b6d4-fd63d1618591}"="Get a Passport Wizard"
"{7A9D77BD-5403-11d2-8785-2E0420524153}"="User Accounts"
"{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder Right Drag Handler"
"{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder SendTo Target"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"="Channel Menu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{63da6ec0-2e98-11cf-8d82-444553540000}"="FTP Folders Webview"
"{883373C3-BF89-11D1-BE35-080036B11A03}"="Microsoft DocProp Shell Ext"
"{A9CF0EAE-901A-4739-A481-E35B73E47F6D}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Edit Box Control"
"{8EE97210-FD1F-4B19-91DA-67914005F020}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace ML Edit Box Control"
"{0EEA25CC-4362-4A12-850B-86EE61B0D3EB}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Droplist Combo Control"
"{6A205B57-2567-4A2C-B881-F787FAB579A3}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Calendar Control"
"{28F8A4AC-BBB3-4D9B-B177-82BFC914FA33}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Time Control"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"="Offline Files Folder"
"{143A62C8-C33B-11D1-84FE-00C04FA34A14}"="Microsoft Agent Character Property Sheet Handler"
"{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}"="DfsShell"
"{60fd46de-f830-4894-a628-6fa81bc0190d}"="%DESC_PublishDropTarget%"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}"="Windows Media Player Play as Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}"="Windows Media Player Burn Audio CD Context Menu Handler"
"{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}"="Windows Media Player Add to Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{640167b4-59b0-47a6-b335-a6b3c0695aea}"="Portable Media Devices"
"{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}"="Portable Media Devices Menu"

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\
6to4svc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 59,392 58.00 K
aaaamon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
acctres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 64,512 63.00 K
acledit.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 129,536 126.50 K
aclui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 107,008 104.50 K
activeds.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 181,760 177.50 K
actxprxy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 98,304 96.00 K
admparse.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,344 56.00 K
adptif.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,112 25.50 K
adsldp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 162,816 159.00 K
adsldpc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 139,776 136.50 K
adsmsext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,464 61.00 K
adsnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 239,616 234.00 K
advapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 558,080 545.00 K
advpack.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 91,136 89.00 K
alrsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,872 15.50 K
amstream.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 63,488 62.00 K
apcups.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 102,912 100.50 K
apphelp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 115,712 113.00 K
asferror.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 8,192 8.00 K
asfsipc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,366 14.03 K
asycfilt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,824 76.00 K
atkctrs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
atl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 74,810 73.05 K
atmfd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 272,768 266.38 K
atmlib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
atmpvcno.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 34,816 34.00 K
atrace.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,264 11.00 K
audiodev.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 484,352 473.00 K
audiosrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 38,912 38.00 K
authz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,200 50.00 K
autodisc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 80,384 78.50 K
avicap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,584 67.95 K
avicap32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 64,000 62.50 K
avifil32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 76,288 74.50 K
avifile.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 109,456 106.89 K
avmeter.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
avtapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 227,840 222.50 K
avwav.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 73,216 71.50 K
basesrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
batmeter.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
batt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,656 6.50 K
bidispl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
blackbox.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 294,912 288.00 K
bootvid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
browselc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,976 61.50 K
browser.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,152 48.00 K
browseui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,021,952 998.00 K
browsewm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 71,680 70.00 K
cabinet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 59,904 58.50 K
cabview.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 80,384 78.50 K
camocx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,056 44.00 K
capesnpn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 142,848 139.50 K
cards.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 359,936 351.50 K
catsrv.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 215,040 210.00 K
catsrvps.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 85,504 83.50 K
catsrvut.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 582,656 569.00 K
ccfgnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,648 27.00 K
cdfview.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 142,336 139.00 K
cdm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
cdmodem.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,872 15.50 K
cdosys.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 2,028,032 1.93 M
certcli.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 186,880 182.50 K
certmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 436,736 426.50 K
cewmdm.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 164,864 161.00 K
cfgbkend.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,768 32.00 K
cfgmgr32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
ciadmin.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 163,328 159.50 K
cic.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 109,568 107.00 K
ciodm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 64,512 63.00 K
clb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,752 10.50 K
clbcatex.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 100,864 98.50 K
clbcatq.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 468,480 457.50 K
cliconfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 127,552 124.56 K
clusapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,272 53.00 K
cmcfg32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
cmdial32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 324,608 317.00 K
cmpbk32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,336 14.00 K
cmprops.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 174,592 170.50 K
cmutil.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,352 35.50 K
cnbjmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,568 44.50 K
cnetcfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,768 32.00 K
cnvfat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,624 26.00 K
colbact.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 56,832 55.50 K
comaddin.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
comcat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
comctl32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 557,056 544.00 K
comdlg32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 258,048 252.00 K
commdlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,816 32.05 K
compatui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 238,592 233.00 K
compobj.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,160 29.45 K


----------



## jay1327

compobj.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,160 29.45 K
compstui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 222,208 217.00 K
comrepl.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 82,432 80.50 K
comres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 792,064 773.50 K
comsnap.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 147,456 144.00 K
comsvcs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,172,992 1.12 M
comuid.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 495,616 484.00 K
confmsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 345,600 337.50 K
console.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
corpol.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,877 14.53 K
credui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 158,720 155.00 K
crtdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 149,019 145.52 K
crypt32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 557,568 544.50 K
cryptdlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 70,144 68.50 K
cryptdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 29,184 28.50 K
cryptext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 48,640 47.50 K
cryptnet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,248 52.00 K
cryptsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,248 52.00 K
cryptui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 471,040 460.00 K
cscdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 89,600 87.50 K
cscui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 307,712 300.50 K
csrsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 29,184 28.50 K
csseqchk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 73,728 72.00 K
ctl3d32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
ctl3dv2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,200 26.56 K
d3d8.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,180,672 1.13 M
d3d8thk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
d3dim.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 436,224 426.00 K
d3dim700.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 791,040 772.50 K
d3dpmesh.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 34,816 34.00 K
d3dramp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 590,336 576.50 K
d3drm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 350,208 342.00 K
d3dxof.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,616 46.50 K
danim.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 986,112 963.00 K
dataclen.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,712 50.50 K
datime.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 152,064 148.50 K
davclnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
dbgeng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 847,872 828.00 K
dbghelp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 489,984 478.50 K
dbmsadsn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,480 20.00 K
dbmsrpcn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,576 24.00 K
dbmsvinn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,576 24.00 K
dbnetlib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,440 60.00 K
dbnmpntw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 28,672 28.00 K
dciman32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A....  7,680 7.50 K
ddeml.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,424 38.50 K
ddraw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 253,440 247.50 K
ddrawex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,064 23.50 K
deskadp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
deskmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
deskperf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,432 18.00 K
devenum.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,712 50.50 K
devmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 263,168 257.00 K
dfrgres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,200 50.00 K
dfrgsnap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,328 34.50 K
dfrgui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 113,152 110.50 K
dfsshlex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
dgnet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 103,424 101.00 K
dgrpsetu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 176,157 172.03 K
dgsetup.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 85,020 83.03 K
dhcpcsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 99,840 97.50 K
dhcpmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 370,176 361.50 K
dhcpsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 74,240 72.50 K
diactfrm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 394,240 385.00 K
digest.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 55,296 54.00 K
dimap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
dinput.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 151,552 148.00 K
dinput8.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 168,960 165.00 K
diskcopy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,501,696 1.43 M
dispex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,083 44.02 K
dmband.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,112 25.50 K
dmcompos.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,344 56.00 K
dmconfig.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 330,752 323.00 K
dmdlgs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 273,920 267.50 K
dmdskmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 184,320 180.00 K
dmdskres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 118,784 116.00 K
dmime.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 172,544 168.50 K
dmintf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,432 18.00 K
dmloader.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 31,744 31.00 K
dmocx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 19,456 19.00 K
dmscript.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,312 75.50 K
dmserver.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 21,504 21.00 K
dmstyle.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 110,080 107.50 K
dmsynth.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 99,840 97.50 K
dmusic.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 94,720 92.50 K
dmutil.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 50,688 49.50 K
dnsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 139,264 136.00 K
dnsrslvr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
docprop.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 46,080 45.00 K
docprop2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,568 44.50 K
dpcdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 115,200 112.50 K
dplay.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 33,040 32.27 K
dplayx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 212,992 208.00 K
dpmodemx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,992 20.50 K
dpnaddr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,112 25.50 K
dpnet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 156,672 153.00 K
dpnhpast.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 29,696 29.00 K
dpnhupnp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 56,320 55.00 K
dpnlobby.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 38,400 37.50 K
dpnmodem.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,464 61.00 K
dpnwsock.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,952 60.50 K
dpserial.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,520 52.27 K
dpvacm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,064 23.50 K
dpvoice.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 206,336 201.50 K
dpvvox.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 113,152 110.50 K
dpwsock.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 42,768 41.77 K
dpwsockx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,664 48.50 K
drmclien.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 258,296 252.24 K
drmstor.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 96,768 94.50 K
drmv2clt.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 502,272 490.50 K
drprov.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,776 11.50 K
ds16gt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,656 4.55 K
ds32gt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
dsauth.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,976 61.50 K
dsdmo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 165,888 162.00 K
dsdmoprp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
dskquota.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 84,992 83.00 K
dskquoui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 144,384 141.00 K
dsound.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 338,944 331.00 K
dsound3d.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,293,824 1.23 M
dsprop.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 135,680 132.50 K
dsprpres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
dsquery.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 227,840 222.50 K
dssec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,104 46.00 K
dssenh.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 124,928 122.00 K
dsuiext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 106,496 104.00 K
dswave.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
duser.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 263,680 257.50 K
dx7vb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 595,456 581.50 K
dx8vb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,185,792 1.13 M
dxmasf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 498,205 486.53 K
dxmrtp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 802,304 783.50 K
dxtmsft.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 337,920 330.00 K
dxtrans.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 194,560 190.00 K
els.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 165,376 161.50 K
encapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
encdec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 155,648 152.00 K
eqnclass.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 103,424 101.00 K
ersvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 19,456 19.00 K
es.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 225,280 220.00 K
esent.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,018,368 994.50 K
esent97.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,114,896 1.06 M
esentprf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
eventcls.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 33,280 32.50 K
eventlog.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,152 48.00 K
expsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 380,445 371.53 K
exts.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 121,856 119.00 K
faultrep.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
feclient.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,432 18.00 K
filemgmt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 323,072 315.50 K
fldrclnr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,432 80.50 K
fmifs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
fontext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 361,472 353.00 K
fontsub.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 79,360 77.50 K
framebuf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,832 8.63 K
fsusd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 81,408 79.50 K
ftsrch.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 176,128 172.00 K
gcdef.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 76,800 75.00 K
gdi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 250,368 244.50 K
getuname.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 605,696 591.50 K
glmf32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 285,184 278.50 K
glu32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 116,736 114.00 K
gpkcsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 101,888 99.50 K
gpkrsrc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,728 9.50 K
h323msp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 592,896 579.00 K
hal.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,440 75.63 K
hhsetup.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 37,888 37.00 K
hid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,528 22.00 K
hlink.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,850 76.02 K
hnetcfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 240,640 235.00 K
hnetmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
hnetwiz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 315,904 308.50 K
hotplug.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 137,216 134.00 K
hticons.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,544 43.50 K
htui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,936 39.00 K
hypertrm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 489,984 478.50 K
i81xdnt5.dll Fri Aug 17 2001 2:36:02p A.... 585,344 571.63 K
iasacct.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
iasads.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 41,472 40.50 K
iashlpr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,256 31.50 K
iasnap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,464 61.00 K
iaspolcy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,920 17.50 K
iasrad.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 116,224 113.50 K
iasrecst.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 141,312 138.00 K
iassam.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 86,528 84.50 K
iassdo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 247,808 242.00 K
iassvcs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 59,392 58.00 K
icaapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
iccvid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 110,592 108.00 K
icfgnt5.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
icm32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 236,032 230.50 K
icmp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,072 3.00 K
icmui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,784 53.50 K
icwdial.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,632 68.00 K
icwphbk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,440 60.00 K
idq.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 113,152 110.50 K
ieakeng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 126,976 124.00 K
ieaksie.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 204,288 199.50 K
ieakui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 221,184 216.00 K
iedkcs32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 294,912 288.00 K
iepeers.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 231,424 226.00 K
iernonce.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,040 22.50 K
iesetup.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 59,392 58.00 K
ifmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 125,952 123.00 K
ifsutil.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 70,656 69.00 K
igmpagnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
ils.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 73,728 72.00 K
imagehlp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 126,976 124.00 K
imeshare.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,922 36.05 K
imgutil.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,208 29.50 K
imm32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 103,936 101.50 K
inetcfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 266,240 260.00 K
inetcomm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 587,776 574.00 K
inetcplc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 110,592 108.00 K
inetmib1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 31,232 30.50 K
inetpp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 68,096 66.50 K
inetppui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,336 14.00 K
inetres.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,616 46.50 K
infosoft.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 450,560 440.00 K
initpki.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 144,896 141.50 K
input.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 114,176 111.50 K
inseng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,632 68.00 K
iologmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,720 30.00 K
iphlpapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,944 81.00 K
ipmontr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 154,112 150.50 K
ipnathlp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 435,200 425.00 K
ippromon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 318,464 311.00 K
iprop.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
iprtprio.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,096 4.00 K
iprtrmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 169,984 166.00 K
ipsecsnp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 332,800 325.00 K
ipsecsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 155,648 152.00 K
ipsmsnap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 364,032 355.50 K
ipv6mon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 134,144 131.00 K
ipxmontr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 83,968 82.00 K
ipxpromn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,120 67.50 K
ipxrip.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 21,504 21.00 K
ipxrtmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,936 39.00 K
ipxsap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
ipxwan.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,992 20.50 K
ir32_32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 199,168 194.50 K
irclass.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
isign32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,824 76.00 K
isrdbg32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 28,672 28.00 K
itircl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 143,872 140.50 K
itss.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 122,368 119.50 K
iuctl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 91,648 89.50 K
iuengine.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 166,912 163.00 K
ixsso.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,664 48.50 K
iyuv_32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,568 44.50 K
jet500.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 362,496 354.00 K
jgaw400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,544 43.50 K
jgdw400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 144,896 141.50 K
jgmd400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,840 35.00 K
jgpl400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 42,496 41.50 K
jgsd400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,568 44.50 K
jgsh400.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 65,536  64.00 K
jobexec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,952 46.83 K
jscript.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 593,948 580.03 K
jsproxy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
kbdal.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdaze.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdazel.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdbe.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdbene.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdblr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdbr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdbu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdca.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdcan.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,680 7.50 K
kbdcr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdcz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 7,168 7.00 K
kbdcz1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdcz2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdda.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbddv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,120 5.00 K
kbdes.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdest.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdfc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdfi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdfo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdfr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdgae.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdgkl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdgr1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdhe.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdhe220.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdhe319.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdhela2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdhela3.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdhept.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 8,192 8.00 K
kbdhu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdhu1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdic.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdir.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdit.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdit142.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdkaz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdkyr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdla.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,656 6.50 K
kbdlt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdlt1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdlv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdlv1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdmac.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdne.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdnec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,168 7.00 K
kbdno.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdpl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdpl1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdpo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdro.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdru.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdru1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdsf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,656 6.50 K
kbdsl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdsl1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kbdsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdsw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdtat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdtuf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbdtuq.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,144 6.00 K
kbduk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdur.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdus.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
kbdusl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdusr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbdusx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
kbduzb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdycc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 5,632 5.50 K
kbdycl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A...R 6,656 6.50 K
kd1394.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,040 6.88 K
kdcom.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,040 6.88 K
kerberos.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 272,896 266.50 K
kernel32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 930,304 908.50 K
keymgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 146,432 143.00 K
ksuser.dll Fri Aug 17 2001 10:36:18p A.... 4,096 4.00 K


----------



## jay1327

langwrbk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 89,600 87.50 K
laprxy.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 6,656 6.50 K
licdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 367,616 359.00 K
licmgr10.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 19,456 19.00 K
licwmi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,856 56.50 K
linkinfo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,360 15.00 K
lmhsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
lmrt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 381,440 372.50 K
loadperf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 91,648 89.50 K
localsec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 202,752 198.00 K
localspl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 295,936 289.00 K
localui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,240 10.00 K
loghours.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 50,176 49.00 K
lpk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,944 18.50 K
lprhelp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,704 8.50 K
lprmonui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
lsasrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 671,744 656.00 K
lz32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 2,560 2.50 K
lzexpand.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,936 9.70 K
mag_hook.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
mapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 112,128 109.50 K
mapistub.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 112,128 109.50 K
mcastmib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,800 12.50 K
mcd32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,240 10.00 K
mcdsrv32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,496 10.25 K
mchgrcoi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,608 4.50 K
mciavi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 80,384 78.50 K
mcicda.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
mciole16.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
mciole32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,680 7.50 K
mciqtz32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 33,280 32.50 K
mciseq.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,992 20.50 K
mciwave.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
mdhcp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 50,176 49.00 K
mdminst.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 108,544 106.00 K
mdwmdmsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 147,968 144.50 K
mf3216.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,328 34.50 K
mfc40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 924,432 902.77 K
mfc40u.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 924,432 902.77 K
mfc42.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 995,383 972.05 K
mfc42u.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 995,384 972.05 K
mfcsubs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,992 20.50 K
mgmtapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,800 12.50 K
midimap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,920 17.50 K
miglibnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 56,320 55.00 K
mimefilt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,944 18.50 K
mindex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 163,840 160.00 K
mlang.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 577,024 563.50 K
mll_hp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
mll_mtf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,680 7.50 K
mll_qic.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
mmcbase.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
mmcndmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,128,960 1.07 M
mmcshext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 46,592 45.50 K
mmdrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
mmfutil.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
mmsystem.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 68,928 67.31 K
mmutilse.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 119,808 117.00 K
mnmdd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,256 31.50 K
mobsync.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 196,096 191.50 K
modemui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 145,408 142.00 K
modex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,112 9.88 K
moricons.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 210,944 206.00 K
mpg4dmod.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 233,472 228.00 K
mpr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 55,808 54.50 K
mprapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 79,360 77.50 K
mprddm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,120 67.50 K
mprdim.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,152 48.00 K
mprmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 99,840 97.50 K
mprui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,104 46.00 K
msaatext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 102,912 100.50 K
msacm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,168 59.73 K
msacm32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 67,072 65.50 K
msafd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
msapsspc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 80,128 78.25 K
msasn1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,200 50.00 K
msaudite.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 65,024 63.50 K
mscat32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,168 7.00 K
mscms.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 68,096 66.50 K
msconf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 65,536 64.00 K
mscpx32r.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
mscpxl32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,864 36.00 K
msctf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 266,752 260.50 K
msctfp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 67,584 66.00 K
msdart.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 126,976 124.00 K
msdmo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,264 11.00 K
msdtclog.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,784 53.50 K
msdtcprx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 359,936 351.50 K
msdtctm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 869,376 849.00 K
msdtcuiu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 151,040 147.50 K
msdxmlc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,126 4.03 K
msencode.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 94,282 92.07 K
msexch40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 512,031 500.03 K
msexcl40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 319,519 312.03 K
msftedit.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 504,832 493.00 K
msgina.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 968,192 945.50 K
msgsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 34,304 33.50 K
mshtml.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 2,833,920 2.70 M
mshtmled.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 440,320 430.00 K
mshtmler.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 56,320 55.00 K
msi.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 2,044,928 1.95 M
msident.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
msidle.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,120 5.00 K
msidntld.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
msieftp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 229,888 224.50 K
msihnd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 305,664 298.50 K
msimg32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,608 4.50 K
msimsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 847,872 828.00 K
msimtf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 143,872 140.50 K
msisam11.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 368,710 360.07 K
msisip.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,936 39.00 K
msjet40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,503,262 1.43 M
msjeto~1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 348,195 340.03 K
msjint40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 151,626 148.07 K
msjter40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,322 52.07 K
msjtes40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 241,695 236.03 K
mslbui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,528 22.00 K
msls31.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 146,432 143.00 K
msltus40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 213,023 208.03 K
msnetobj.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 142,336 139.00 K
msnsspc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 319,760 312.27 K
msobjs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 33,280 32.50 K
msoeacct.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 228,864 223.50 K
msoert2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 81,408 79.50 K
msorc32r.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,480 20.00 K
msorcl32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 131,072 128.00 K
mspatcha.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
mspbde40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 348,191 340.03 K
mspmsnsv.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 25,088 24.50 K
mspmsp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 173,568 169.50 K
mspmspsv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 47,104 46.00 K
msports.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 41,984 41.00 K
msprivs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,056 44.00 K
msr2c.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,632 68.00 K
msr2cenu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,168 7.00 K
msratelc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 60,416 59.00 K
msrating.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 132,096 129.00 K
msrclr40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 73,802 72.07 K
msrd2x40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 421,919 412.03 K
msrd3x40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 315,466 308.07 K
msrecr40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 28,746 28.07 K
msrepl40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 552,991 540.03 K
msrle32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,240 10.00 K
mssap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 172,032 168.00 K
msscp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 364,784 356.23 K
mssign32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,840 35.00 K
mssip32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,608 4.50 K
msswch.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
mstask.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 250,368 244.50 K
mstext40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 253,983 248.03 K
mstime.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 496,128 484.50 K
mstlsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 103,936 101.50 K
mstscax.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 598,016 584.00 K
msuni11.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 241,725 236.06 K
msutb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 182,784 178.50 K
msv1_0.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 108,544 106.00 K
msvbvm50.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,355,776 1.29 M
msvbvm60.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,388,544 1.32 M
msvcirt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 50,688 49.50 K
msvcp50.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 565,760 552.50 K
msvcp60.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 401,462 392.05 K
msvcrt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 323,072 315.50 K
msvcrt20.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 253,952 248.00 K
msvcrt40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 65,024 63.50 K
msvfw32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 113,664 111.00 K
msvidc32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
msvidctl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,220,608 1.16 M
msvideo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 126,912 123.94 K
msw3prt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,048 64.50 K
mswdat10.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 831,562 812.07 K
mswebdvd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 192,512 188.00 K
mswmdm.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 315,904 308.50 K
mswsock.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 228,352 223.00 K
mswstr10.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 614,474 600.07 K
msxbde40.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 344,095 336.03 K
msxml.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 495,376 483.77 K
msxml2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 699,392 683.00 K
msxml2r.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 37,916 37.03 K
msxml3.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,122,304 1.07 M
msxml3r.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
msxmlr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,624 26.00 K
msyuv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
mtxclu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,440 60.00 K
mtxdm.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 20,480 20.00 K
mtxex.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 4,096 4.00 K
mtxlegih.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,088 24.50 K
mtxoci.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 83,968 82.00 K
mycomput.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 90,112 88.00 K
mydocs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 88,064 86.00 K
narrhook.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,840 35.00 K
ncobjapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 42,496 41.50 K
ncxpnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,680 7.50 K
nddeapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,360 15.00 K
nddenb32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
netapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 108,464 105.92 K
netapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 309,248 302.00 K
netcfgx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 584,192 570.50 K
netevent.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 214,016 209.00 K
neth.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 253,952 248.00 K
netid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 134,656 131.50 K
netlogon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 399,360 390.00 K
netman.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 154,112 150.50 K
netmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 171,008 167.00 K
netplwiz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 857,600 837.50 K
netrap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,752 10.50 K
netshell.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,622,528 1.55 M
netui0.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 74,752 73.00 K
netui1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 230,400 225.00 K
netui2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 308,224 301.00 K
newdev.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 238,080 232.50 K
nlhtml.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 95,744 93.50 K
nmevtmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
nmmkcert.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,576 24.00 K
npptools.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,152 48.00 K
ntdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 668,672 653.00 K
ntdsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 64,512 63.00 K
ntlanman.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 38,400 37.50 K
ntlanui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,856 56.50 K
ntlanui2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,336 14.00 K
ntlsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,656 6.50 K
ntmarta.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 112,128 109.50 K
ntmsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 38,400 37.50 K
ntmsdba.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 165,888 162.00 K
ntmsevt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,864 36.00 K
ntmsmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 460,288 449.50 K
ntmssvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 392,704 383.50 K
ntprint.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 80,896 79.00 K
ntsdexts.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,864 36.00 K
ntshrui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 137,216 134.00 K
ntvdmd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
nwprovau.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 133,632 130.50 K
oakley.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 328,704 321.00 K
objsel.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 271,360 265.00 K
occache.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 87,552 85.50 K
ocmanage.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 60,928 59.50 K
odbc16gt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,224 25.61 K
odbc32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 200,704 196.00 K
odbc32gt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
odbcbcp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,576 24.00 K
odbcconf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 122,880 120.00 K
odbccp32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 94,208 92.00 K
odbccr32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,440 60.00 K
odbccu32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,440 60.00 K
odbcint.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 90,112 88.00 K
odbcji32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,279 52.03 K
odbcjt32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 270,365 264.03 K
odbcp32r.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
odbctrac.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 147,456 144.00 K
oddbse32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,554 20.07 K
odexl32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,553 20.07 K
odfox32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,553 20.07 K
odpdx32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,553 20.07 K
odtext32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,554 20.07 K
offfilt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 109,568 107.00 K
ole2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,744 38.81 K
ole2disp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 169,520 165.55 K
ole2nls.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 153,008 149.42 K
ole32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,169,920 1.11 M
oleacc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 163,328 159.50 K
oleaccrc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
oleaut32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 569,344 556.00 K
olecli.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,944 81.00 K
olecli32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 68,608 67.00 K
olecnv32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 34,304 33.50 K
oledlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 117,760 115.00 K
oleprn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 98,304 96.00 K
olepro32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 106,496 104.00 K
olesvr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,064 23.50 K
 olesvr32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
olethk32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,120 67.50 K
opengl32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 686,080 670.00 K
osuninst.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,952 60.50 K
panmap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,240 10.00 K
paqsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 157,696 154.00 K
pautoenr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 58,880 57.50 K
pdh.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 254,976 249.00 K
perfctrs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 37,376 36.50 K
perfdisk.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
perfnet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
perfos.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,040 22.50 K
perfproc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,256 31.50 K
perfts.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,288 12.00 K
photowiz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 166,912 163.00 K
pid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 31,744 31.00 K
pidgen.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,648 27.00 K
pifmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 35,328 34.50 K
pjlmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,800 12.50 K


----------



## jay1327

plustab.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,720 30.00 K
pmspl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 46,592 45.50 K
pngfilt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 34,304 33.50 K
polstore.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 87,552 85.50 K
powrprof.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
prflbmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
printui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 522,240 510.00 K
profmap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 28,672 28.00 K
psapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
psbase.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,944 81.00 K
pschdprf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,752 10.50 K
psnppagn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
pstorec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 37,888 37.00 K
pstorsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
qasf.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 221,184 216.00 K
qcap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 184,832 180.50 K
qdv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 266,752 260.50 K
qdvd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 357,376 349.00 K
qedit.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 511,488 499.50 K
qedwipes.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 734,208 717.00 K
qmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 221,696 216.50 K
qmgrprxy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
qosname.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
quartz.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,142,784 1.09 M
query.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,349,120 1.29 M
racpldlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 33,280 32.50 K
rasadhlp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
rasapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 217,088 212.00 K
rasauto.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,944 81.00 K
raschap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,856 56.50 K
rasctrs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,776 11.50 K
rasdlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 631,808 617.00 K
rasman.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 55,808 54.50 K
rasmans.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 158,720 155.00 K
rasmontr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 143,360 140.00 K
rasmxs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,528 22.00 K
rasppp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 193,536 189.00 K
rasrad.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
rassapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,824 13.50 K
rasser.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 12,800 12.50 K
rastapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,272 53.00 K
rastls.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 91,136 89.00 K
rcbdyctl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 96,256 94.00 K
rdchost.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 135,680 132.50 K
rdpcfgex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,096 4.00 K
rdpdd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 87,304 85.26 K
rdpsnd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
rdpwsx.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 75,912 74.13 K
regapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 44,032 43.00 K
regsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,712 50.50 K
regwizc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 387,584 378.50 K
remotepg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 56,320 55.00 K
rend.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 107,520 105.00 K
resutils.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,784 53.50 K
riched20.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 423,424 413.50 K
riched32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,584 3.50 K
rnr20.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,072 3.00 K
routetab.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,656 6.50 K
rpcns4.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
rpcrt4.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 530,432 518.00 K
rpcss.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 260,608 254.50 K
rsaenh.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 133,632 130.50 K
rshx32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,352 35.50 K
rsmps.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,432 18.00 K
rsvpmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
rsvpperf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,728 9.50 K
rsvpsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 90,112 88.00 K
rtcdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 548,864 536.00 K
rtipxmib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 29,696 29.00 K
rtm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 98,304 96.00 K
rtutils.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,936 39.00 K
safrcdlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 39,424 38.50 K
safrdm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,624 26.00 K
safrslv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 40,960 40.00 K
samlib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 54,784 53.50 K
samsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 411,136 401.50 K
sbe.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 218,112 213.00 K
sbeio.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 110,080 107.50 K
scarddlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
scardssp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 118,784 116.00 K
sccbase.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 169,984 166.00 K
sccsccp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 171,008 167.00 K
scecli.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 174,592 170.50 K
scesrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 297,984 291.00 K
schannel.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 136,704 133.50 K
schedsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 159,232 155.50 K
sclgntfy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,432 18.00 K
scredir.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 26,624 26.00 K
scripto.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 57,856 56.50 K
scrobj.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 155,675 152.02 K
scrrun.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 147,483 144.02 K
sdpblb.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 130,048 127.00 K
seclogon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,992 20.50 K
secur32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 52,224 51.00 K
security.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
sendcmsg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
sendmail.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,248 52.00 K
sens.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 36,352 35.50 K
sensapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
senscfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,824 13.50 K
serialui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,336 14.00 K
servdeps.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,248 52.00 K
serwvdrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
setupapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 932,864 911.00 K
setupdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 414,208 404.50 K
sfc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,096 4.00 K
sfcfiles.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,157,632 1.10 M
sfc_os.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 133,120 130.00 K
sfmapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
shdoclc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 548,864 536.00 K
shdocvw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,341,440 1.28 M
shell.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,120 5.00 K
shell32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,336,384 7.95 M
shells~1.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 435,712 425.50 K
shfolder.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,528 22.00 K
shgina.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 62,976 61.50 K
shimeng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 60,416 59.00 K
shimgvw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 420,864 411.00 K
shlwapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 401,920 392.50 K
shmedia.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 126,464 123.50 K
shscrap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,040 22.50 K
shsvcs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 116,224 113.50 K
sigtab.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,776 11.50 K
sisbkup.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,824 13.50 K
skdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
slayerxp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,528 22.00 K
slbcsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 276,480 270.00 K
slbiop.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 89,600 87.50 K
slbrccsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
smlogcfg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 334,848 327.00 K
snmpapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
snmpsnap.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 172,032 168.00 K
softpub.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
spnike.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,632 68.00 K
spoolss.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 66,560 65.00 K
sprio600.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 70,656 69.00 K
sprio800.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 72,192 70.50 K
spxcoins.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,661 24.08 K
sqlsrv32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 385,024 376.00 K
sqlunirl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 180,800 176.56 K
sqlwid.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,603 24.02 K
sqlwoa.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,179 48.02 K
srclient.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 63,488 62.00 K
srrstr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 226,304 221.00 K
srsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 158,720 155.00 K
srvsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 87,040 85.00 K
ssdpapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 27,136 26.50 K
ssdpsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 43,008 42.00 K
stclient.dll Thu Aug 23 2001 4:00:00a A.... 54,272 53.00 K
sti.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,952 60.50 K
sti_ci.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 130,560 127.50 K
stobject.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 117,760 115.00 K
storage.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,208 4.11 K
storprop.dll Wed Aug 28 2002 7:41:18p A.... 71,168 69.50 K
streamci.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
strmdll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 251,904 246.00 K
svcpack.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 6,144 6.00 K
swprv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 138,752 135.50 K
sxs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 674,816 659.00 K
synceng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,712 50.50 K
syncui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 183,296 179.00 K
sysinv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,872 15.50 K
syssetup.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 938,496 916.50 K
t2embed.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 198,656 194.00 K
tapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 19,200 18.75 K
tapi3.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 829,952 810.50 K
tapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 165,376 161.50 K
tapiperf.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
tapisrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 233,984 228.50 K
tapiui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 78,848 77.00 K
tcpmib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
tcpmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 40,448 39.50 K
tcpmonui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 40,960 40.00 K
termmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 343,552 335.50 K
termsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 200,192 195.50 K
themeui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 384,000 375.00 K
toolhelp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,888 13.56 K
traffic.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 31,232 30.50 K
trkwks.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 81,920 80.00 K
tsappcmp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 52,224 51.00 K
tsbyuv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,192 8.00 K
tscfgwmi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 88,064 86.00 K
tsd32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 15,360 15.00 K
tsddd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 8,456 8.26 K
txflog.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 90,624 88.50 K
typelib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 177,856 173.69 K
udhisapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
ufat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 82,432 80.50 K
ulib.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 268,800 262.50 K
umandlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 32,256 31.50 K
umdmxfrm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
umpnpmgr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 107,008 104.50 K
unimdmat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,120 67.50 K
uniplat.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,824 13.50 K
untfs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 302,080 295.00 K
upnp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 120,320 117.50 K
upnphost.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 164,864 161.00 K
upnpui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 231,424 226.00 K
ureg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,920 17.50 K
url.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 106,496 104.00 K
urlmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 455,680 445.00 K
usbmon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
usbui.dll Fri Aug 17 2001 2:36:34p A.... 67,072 65.50 K
user32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 560,128 547.00 K
userenv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 667,136 651.50 K
usp10.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 339,456 331.50 K
usrcntra.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,500 60.06 K
usrcoina.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 69,699 68.06 K
usrdpa.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,890 76.06 K
usrdtea.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 323,641 316.05 K
usrfaxa.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 86,073 84.05 K
usrlbva.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 53,305 52.05 K
usrrtosa.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 77,883 76.05 K
usrsdpia.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,211 48.05 K
usrsvpia.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 41,019 40.05 K
usrv42a.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 102,457 100.05 K
usrv80a.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,209 48.05 K
usrvoica.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 45,116 44.06 K
usrvpa.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 49,211 48.05 K
utildll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
uxtheme.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 203,264 198.50 K
vbajet32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 30,992 30.27 K
 vbscript.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 479,261 468.03 K
vcdex.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,680 7.50 K
vdmdbg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 24,064 23.50 K
vdmredir.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 48,640 47.50 K
ver.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,008 8.80 K
verifier.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
version.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
vfpodbc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 20,535 20.05 K
vga.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,344 9.13 K
vga256.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,456 50.25 K
vga64k.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,176 17.75 K
vjoy.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 4,608 4.50 K
vssapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 409,088 399.50 K
vss_ps.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 16,896 16.50 K
w32time.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 165,376 161.50 K
w32topl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 22,016 21.50 K
wavemsp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 208,896 204.00 K
wdfapi.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 15,872 15.50 K
wdigest.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 46,592 45.50 K
webcheck.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 258,048 252.00 K
webclnt.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 61,952 60.50 K
webhits.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 40,448 39.50 K
webvw.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 124,928 122.00 K
wiadefui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 449,536 439.00 K
wiadss.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 119,808 117.00 K
wiascr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 70,656 69.00 K
wiaservc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 316,416 309.00 K
wiashext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 568,832 555.50 K
wiavideo.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 104,448 102.00 K
wiavusd.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 145,408 142.00 K
wifeman.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
win32spl.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 99,328 97.00 K
win87em.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
winbrand.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 403,456 394.00 K
winfax.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
winhttp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 310,272 303.00 K
wininet.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 599,040 585.00 K
winipsec.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 25,600 25.00 K
winmm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 171,520 167.50 K
winnls.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,120 5.00 K
winntbbu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 762,368 744.50 K
winrnr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 14,848 14.50 K
winscard.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 93,184 91.00 K
winsock.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 2,864 2.80 K
winsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 276,480 270.00 K
winsta.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 48,128 47.00 K
winstrm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,944 18.50 K
wintrust.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 166,912 163.00 K
wkssvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 120,832 118.00 K
wldap32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 168,448 164.50 K
wlnotify.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 86,528 84.50 K
wmadmod.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 396,528 387.23 K
wmadmoe.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 716,288 699.50 K
wmasf.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 224,768 219.50 K
wmdmlog.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 28,160 27.50 K
wmdmps.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 33,792 33.00 K
wmdrmdev.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 335,872 328.00 K
wmdrmnet.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 290,816 284.00 K
wmerrenu.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 51,200 50.00 K
wmerror.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 189,440 185.00 K
wmi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 5,632 5.50 K
wmidx.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 150,016 146.50 K
wmiprop.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,944 18.50 K
wmnetmgr.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,027,072 1003.00 K
wmp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 5,525,504 5.27 M
wmpasf.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 135,168 132.00 K
wmpcd.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 20,480 20.00 K
wmpcore.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 20,480 20.00 K
wmpdxm.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 282,624 276.00 K
wmpencen.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,594,880 1.52 M
wmploc.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 3,371,008 3.21 M
wmpshell.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 86,016 84.00 K
wmpsrcwp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 175,104 171.00 K
wmpui.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 20,480 20.00 K
wmsdmod.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 774,904 756.74 K
wmsdmoe.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 118,784 116.00 K
wmsdmoe2.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,119,744 1.07 M
wmspdmod.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 413,944 404.24 K
wmspdmoe.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 940,544 918.50 K
wmstream.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 296,448 289.50 K
wmv8dmod.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 311,327 304.03 K
wmvadvd.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,218,808 1.16 M
wmvadve.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,512,448 1.44 M
wmvcore.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 2,370,296 2.26 M
wmvcore2.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 1,677,312 1.60 M
wmvdmod.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 895,736 874.74 K
wmvdmoe.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 446,464 436.00 K
wmvdmoe2.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 1,003,008 979.50 K
wow32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 247,808 242.00 K
wowfax.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 3,200 3.13 K
wowfaxui.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,824 13.50 K
wpdconns.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 61,952 60.50 K
wpdmtp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 114,176 111.50 K
wpdmtpdr.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 331,776 324.00 K
wpdmtpus.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 66,560 65.00 K
wpdsp.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 331,264 323.50 K
wpdtrace.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 10,752 10.50 K
wpd_ci.dll Fri Jan 28 2005 1:44:28p A.... 38,912 38.00 K
ws2help.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 18,944 18.50 K
ws2_32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 75,264 73.50 K
wshatm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
wshcon.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 28,721 28.05 K
wshext.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 65,585 64.05 K
wship6.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 13,312 13.00 K
wshisn.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 11,776 11.50 K
wshnetbs.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 7,168 7.00 K
wshrm.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 10,240 10.00 K
wshtcpip.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
wsnmp32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 38,912 38.00 K
wsock32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 21,504 21.00 K
wstdecod.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 46,080 45.00 K
wtsapi32.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 17,408 17.00 K
wuaueng.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 189,440 185.00 K
wuauserv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,216 9.00 K
wzcdlg.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 56,832 55.50 K
wzcsapi.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 23,552 23.00 K
wzcsvc.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 264,704 258.50 K
xactsrv.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 86,016 84.00 K
xenroll.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 172,664 168.62 K
xolehlp.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 9,728 9.50 K
xpsp1res.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 187,904 183.50 K
zipfldr.dll Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a A.... 316,416 309.00 K

1,061 items found: 1,061 files, 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 198,809,631 bytes 189.60 M
Locate .tmp files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\
config.tmp Mon Mar 31 2003 4:00:00a ..... 2,577 2.52 K

1 item found: 1 file, 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 2,577 bytes 2.52 K
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is E0B2-7B58

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\System32

05/01/1988 05:00 AM Microsoft
01/01/1988 12:20 AM dllcache
0 File(s) 0 bytes
2 Dir(s) 80,337,219,584 bytes free


----------



## khazars

you don't have a l2me problem, I don't know where you got this from because I never told you to run l2me! 

i have repeadedly requested that you post the ewido log, spysweeper and the kaspersky and pnda scna logs! 

you appear to have shut everything off apart from filseclab, I need to see all running processes!

You keep posting a hijack this start up log, I don't need this!


You can do one of two things, either post the logs I requested and renable all running programs through msconfig, or go and reinstall Xp as we're not getting anywhere here, you should go back to my 4th and seventh posts and reread them! 

You haven't even told me if you have fixed your initial problem so I am at a loss as to what your exact needs are!

Have you fixed it? Are you having any otyher problems? Did you run spysweeper, ewido or the online anti virus scans? Because you have not said anything about this and when you do I cannot understand what you are saying, you even ended one post in mid sentence!

lol


----------



## jay1327

Let me see if i can get this out right as stated earlier cut in mid sentence the reason was I got knocked off line and wasnt able to get back onthe logs you told me to place couldn't since the trojan in the subsystem wouldnt let me down load anything and shut my cd rom off . the on line scans were useless they kept freezing and wouldn't run as for the firewall as I said I download and it was used to block me from getting on line. And not knowing how to fix the problem. I was kept off line since all three of our computer are infected. The only way I was able to do anything was When i used l2m prog which worked for a bit but then had to reformatt with a New windows Xp which did nothing as always for I had done it over and over with just about all versions . Only thing I do know is it is something in the subsystem and everytime I get on l;ine it starts sending and recieving file When I reformatted I used the maxer powermax and at a point all it said was towards the end " batch file deeply imbedded"I tried the Bios flash ( before I came to the forum and all i got was a black screen and then all that happened was a 5 a smily face and a heart filed the screen and kept going . The only thing I could say it is some imbeeded software type trojan whatever that is that when I do run a c: drive chkdsk I came to find out it seemed as if it was in the a: drive or it was and any scan I did try the the network file would not be able to be selected . What ever it is in my computers it has done something to the MBR and the Bios And says it also has shadowed the video dont know what that means . sorry if you feel I have disappeared for a time But if there is no way to get on line or another computer to use to communicate with you I cant help it wish I could have got on sooner but I have spent hours trying everything i know and dont know just to get my cd working for the progs and to get on line and finish this already since I have only been on it since December// And the only way I could get on line quick and long is if I go into set up and disable the a drive the controller and the slots and disablr the boot in cards that was added some how to the hard drive and the network choice that has been added to the boot up menu. Anyother way I spend anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours trying to get on line. That is the only reason why i do that not because I chose to. I had to look for every way I could just to get back on.. Hope this helps and sorry if you feel I aint listening or just off mid sentence on my own and just dont bother for weeks I practically live in this room trying everything.. Thank you In advance for any help or for just reading the post.

lol


----------



## khazars

Ok, when you have tried to reinstall XP have you deleted the c:\ partition and then reformatted C:\ again to wipe the partition?


If this is in the BIOS then you'll have to post this in the hardware froum!?



go to control panel/click network connections and check to see how many connections you have there for the internet, if you find any strange internet connections then delete that connection?



* Go to Control Panel. - If you are using Windows XP's Category View, select
the Network and Internet Connections category. If you are in Classic View, 
go to the next step .

* Double-click the Network Connections icon
* Right-click the Local Area Connection icon and select Properties.
* Hilight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click the Properties button.
* Be sure Obtain DNS server address automatically is selected.
* OK your way out.


* Restart your computer.


* Got to Start > Run and type in cmd.
Click OK.
Type this line in the command window:

ipconfig /flushdns

Hit Enter.




Go to start/run and type 


netstat -n


post back here the results of the netstat.


----------



## khazars

Did you try tis yet, how did it go?



khazars said:


> ok, download and run this tool!
> 
> http://cp.sonybmg.com/xcp/english/updates.html
> 
> Then run the symantec tool again!
> 
> http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/backdoor.ryknos.removal.tool.html?Open
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> 1. Click Start > Run.
> 2. Type regedit
> 3. Click OK.
> 
> Note: If the registry editor fails to open the threat may have modified the registry to prevent access to the registry editor. Security Response has developed a tool to resolve this problem. Download and run this tool, and then continue with the removal.
> 
> 4. Delete the subkey:
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\WkbpsevaXImgvkwkbpXSmj`kswXGqvvajpRavwmkjXVqj
> 
> 5. Exit the Registry Editor.


----------



## jay1327

Good afternoon. The sony mbg last time wouldn't download either but just tried again. got it download and ran the prog and it found nothing.But the screen blinked before it ran , just like it did when i download the Filseclab firewall and it disappeared on me making me download it again.The ipconfig flush and the netstat results are below but had to go to acessories and then command prompt to run them .
Cause from the run command it would just flash the black dos screen on the monitor for less than a sec like it was prevented from showing. Befor I had gotten back on line I had tryed anything and everything. I had run rootreveal and it came back with about a dozen results just incase that is any help I have it saved also a winaudit log incase u want to see the system things and stuff.
also thinking since I was able to download the sony prog maybe the rest you wanted me to early would download to .. I didnt do it just was thinking and thought I would mention it to you. Formatting the disk yes I did it that way also but noticed On hard drive it is reporting less space Example this is a 82 gig hard drive It might be reporting like 4 to 5 less gigs like the last hard drive it had 60 it reported the drive as being 52gigs I also used partition magic and the program spun in the cd rom like wow sounded super fast then slowed a little then the program began to load . But most buttons (options) were faded out unable for me to click on them . Mostly anything that would have effected the MBR. For the Bios when I boot the system it says system shadowed and video shadowed. Since I been since December pretending to try fixing this thing anything weird I would write downin notebooks and The Bios I had read once something about the bios a command in it making it go first before anything straight to the MBR even if I put something else like partition magic. Also I apologize about sometimes the writing its just I am raising my son on my own and use to work from home which made it better for me with my son being in school and all. and since now no computers I have to go in to the place which is far and less hours so it has been taking a toll financially and pyhsically on me. since Dec I have spent most parts of nights to all free time trying everything I could find or try and reading over the notes being written half asleep I can barely read them much less understand most of them so again My apologies Thanks for all your help and patience

C:\>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State

C:\>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State

C:\>
after the flushing and everything else before I posted I checked netstat again and the results were different now it has connections pasted below..I dont think I mentioned it above but the registry sub key . I didn't find it there...thank u

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07>cd\

C:\>cmd
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>netstat -n

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 192.168.1.100:3273 192.168.1.1:5431 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.100:3276 192.168.1.1:5431 ESTABLISHED

C:\>


----------



## khazars

can you post that log you said you have for rootkits?

Run these scans to see if there are ant rootkits involved!

Also, please run Blacklight beta:

http://www.f-secure.com/blacklight/

Don't let it fix anything but post the log it makes.

Download & run

http://www.sysinternals.com/utilities/rootkitrevealer.html

Save the log and post back here with the log.

See if you can run any of these scans and post the logs!

Please download WebRoot SpySweeper from HERE (It's a 2 week trial):

http://www.webroot.com/consumer/products/spysweeper/index.html?acode=af1&rc=4129

* Click the Free Trial link under "Downloads/SpySweeper" to download the program.
* Install it. Once the program is installed, it will open.
* It will prompt you to update to the latest definitions, click Yes.
* Once the definitions are installed, click Options on the left side.
* Click the Sweep Options tab.
* Under What to Sweep please put a check next to the following:
o
o Sweep Memory
o Sweep Registry
o Sweep Cookies
o Sweep All User Accounts
o Enable Direct Disk Sweeping
o Sweep Contents of Compressed Files
o Sweep for Rootkits
o Please UNCHECK Do not Sweep System Restore Folder.
* Click Sweep Now on the left side.
* Click the Start button.
* When it's done scanning, click the Next button.
* Make sure everything has a check next to it, then click the Next button.
* It will remove all of the items found.
* Click Session Log in the upper right corner, copy everything in that window.
* Click the Summary tab and click Finish.
* Paste the contents of the session log you copied into your next reply.

After running spysweeper run these scans!

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the ewido, spysweeper and active scan logs


----------



## jay1327

LOLLLL/..... JNot to worry One hand is tied behind me I won't do anything unless u say so here is the rootreveal log ahead .. Blacklight wouldn't run before ( i had it in my cd's ) but I'll try now.. Bythe way happy holiday.. will post all else right after i get them done.. 


rootreveal log:

C:\$AttrDef	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	2.50 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$BadClus	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$BadClus:$Bad	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	76.68 GB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Bitmap	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	2.40 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Boot	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	8.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$ObjId	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$Quota	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$Reparse	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$LogFile	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	64.00 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$MFT	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	9.10 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$MFTMirr	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	4.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Secure	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$UpCase	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	128.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Volume	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\CMD.EXE-087B4001.pf	1/1/1988 12:09 AM	10.76 KB	Visible in Windows API, directory index, but not in MFT.


----------



## khazars

that log is ok, try and do the other scans and psot their logs!


----------



## jay1327

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:39:00 PM, on 1/1/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: QPRLX - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\SAMUEL07\LOCALS~1\Temp\QPRLX.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe

ROOTKITREVEAL:

C:\$AttrDef	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	2.50 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$BadClus	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$BadClus:$Bad	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	76.68 GB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Bitmap	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	2.40 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Boot	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	8.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$ObjId	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$Quota	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Extend\$Reparse	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$LogFile	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	64.00 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$MFT	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	15.17 MB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$MFTMirr	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	4.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Secure	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$UpCase	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	128.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.
C:\$Volume	12/31/1987 8:01 PM	0 bytes	Hidden from Windows API.

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 12:58:55 PM, 1/1/1988
+ Report-Checksum: A82EA14E

+ Scan result:

No infected objects found.

::Report End

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix\Process.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsKill\pskill.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsKill.zip[pskill.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsTools.zip[pskill.exe]


----------



## jay1327

i PLACED THE LOGS IN THE PREVIOUS POST.. when I tried to save the first log rootkitrevel to another location from the default that came (system32) tthe error messege ...C:\documents and settings\local service\desktop refers to as location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer or ona network. Check top make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the internet, or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located. the information might have been moved to a different location. 

When I tried to go to safe mode the computer wouldn't restart the first time gave me the error..... multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe that it coyuldn't be found reinstall file but the second time it went to safe mode O.K.

Rootkitreveal when the scan got to the part "Processing C:\files it froze and read ..... An error occured in the CMD.exe that prevents rootkitrevealer from accurately analyzing your system If the cmd.exeis available on your system please report this failure.
Ewido right after the installbefore it ran the message Auto- protection expired

ON the web sweeper scan I can't post the results everytime I try no matter how small the file it comes back file to big by 30000 even when it is just 10 lines long but it says using definitions 686
at 11:34 it says 9 times 11:34 AM: Warning: Windows Messenger Shield: Could not open Messenger Service. Error: The specified service does not exist as an installed service
and from 11:34 also the memory sweep.. says 11:30 AM: Warning: Windows Messenger Shield: Could not open Messenger Service. Error: The specified service does not exist as an installed servicethis repeated over 200 times in the log 
11:30 AM: There is a problem reaching the server. The cause may be in your connection, or on the server. Please try again later. And This is the second time I posted this post came back to check about an hour later and it wasn't here so i did it again thanks...oh soory the black light came up with nothing but thru the install the screen froze flickered a couple of times then began to install...


----------



## khazars

Can you attache any of the logs?

Did you manage to run either kaspersky or panda scans. It would be good if you can post any of the logs so we can see what might be cauisng you the problems unless it is a hardware problem?

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find QPRLX 
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service 
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" 
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the 
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the 
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in 
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O23 - Service: QPRLX - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\SAMUEL07\LOCALS~1\Temp\QPRLX.exe (file missing)

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\DOCUME~1\SAMUEL07\LOCALS~1\Temp\QPRLX.exe

go to this site to get silent runners,

http://www.silentrunners.org/Silent Runners.vbs

once in the web page

Right click

and choose Save As...Save it to your Desktop. Make sure you have disabled any programs 
that may block/disable scripts (ex: Ad-Watch, TeaTimer, Norton, etc.). Double
click on 'Silent Runners' to run it. This will take a few minutes. It will 
create a file called 'Startup Programs' followed by your computer name and 
current date. Open up that file and post all the contents here in your next 
post..ph...=post&id=134981 and save it to your Desktop.

Download rkfiles

http://skads.org/special/rkfiles.zip

and unzip the contents to a new folder on your desktop.

* Unzip RKfiles.zip to the desktop
* Double-click RKFiles.bat to run it.
o It may take a while.
* When it is finished a window should appear with a log.
* Please copy the contents of the log and paste them here
o Note: the log with be saved at c:\log.txt

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under 
"Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete 
Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the "Delete Cookies" button to clear
the cookies.

WinPFind

* Download WinPFind http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php
Double click on WinPFind and unzip it to your Desktop.
Don't do anything with it yet!
*

Download Track qoo http://www.geekstogo.com/downloads/Trackqoo.zip
o Save it to the Desktop.

Restart your computer and boot into Safe Mode by hitting the F8 key repeatedly
until a menu shows up (and choose Safe Mode from the list). In some systems, 
this may be the F5 key, so try that if F8 doesn't work.

Double click WinPFind.exe

* Click 'Start Scan'
* It will scan the entire system, so please be patient!
* Once the scan is complete:
1. Go to the WinPFind folder
2. Locate WinPFind.txt
3. Copy those results in the next post!

Reboot back to Normal Mode!

Double click on 'Track qoo.vbs'

Note - If you have an anti-virus program that has script blocking features, 
you will get a pop up window asking you what to do. Allow this entire script 
to run. It's harmless.

Wait a few seconds and Notepad will pop up. Copy & Paste those results and 
place them in the next post along with the results of WinPFind!

post another hijack this, the rkfiles, silent runners, wpfind and trackqoo logs !


----------



## jay1327

RKFILES LOG:

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, THERE MIGHT BE LEGIT FILES LISTED AND PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHILE FIXING. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE. 
Files Found in system Folder............ 
------------------------
C:\WINDOWS\system32\locate.com: WAUPX!
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrg.msc: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQAAAAAwGpEc213

Files Found in all users startup Folder............ 
------------------------
Files Found in all users windows Folder............ 
------------------------
Finished
bye

SILENCE RUNNER:

"Silent Runners.vbs", revision 45, http://www.silentrunners.org/
Operating System: Windows XP
Output limited to non-default values, except where indicated by "{++}"

Startup items buried in registry:
---------------------------------

HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"MSMSGS" = ""C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background" [MS]

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"XFILTER" = ""C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a" ["Filseclab"]
"SpySweeper" = ""C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray" ["Webroot Software, Inc."]
"KernelFaultCheck" = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -k" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\
{306D6C21-C1B6-4629-986C-E59E1875B8AF}\(Default) = (no title provided)
\StubPath = ""C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msgsc.dll",ShowIconsUser" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Yahoo! Companion BHO"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll" ["Yahoo! Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}" = "Display Panning CPL Extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Display Panning CPL Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "deskpan.dll" [file not found]
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}" = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll" ["Hilgraeve, Inc."]


----------



## jay1327

WARNING: not all files found by this scanner are bad. Consult with a knowledgable person before proceeding.

If you see a message in the titlebar saying "Not responding..." you can ignore it. Windows somethimes displays this message due to the high volume of disk I/O. As long as the hard disk light is flashing, the program is still working properly.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Microsoft Windows XP Current Build: Service Pack 1 Current Build Number: 2600
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2800.1106

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...
UPX! 1/2/1988 12:55:04 AM 632 C:\log.txt
PEC2 1/2/1988 12:55:04 AM 632 C:\log.txt
UPX! 1/2/1988 12:54:42 AM 148 C:\win.txt
PEC2 1/2/1988 12:54:42 AM 148 C:\win.txt

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...

Checking %System% folder...
PEC2 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 41397 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dfrg.msc
UPX! 1/13/2005 9:41:48 PM 11254 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\locate.com
Umonitor 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 631808 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdlg.dll
winsync 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wbdbase.deu

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts


Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
1/2/1988 2:26:06 AM S 2048 C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM HS 48680 C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM HS 48680 C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM H 65 C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fix.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 11520 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 11488 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oem.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 13248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oeme.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12800 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 13200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12720 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sys.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9504 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514syse.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9856 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sysg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10064 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sysr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9792 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514syst.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12304 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85f1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9472 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85s1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 35808 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 37296 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 37472 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7216 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6352 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7216 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4320 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4640 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4304 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coue1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31760 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23408 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coure.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couree.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 25024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coureg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 25024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couret.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31712 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courf.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31776 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 33344 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31808 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 33360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courft.fon
5/1/1988 4:46:38 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\dos737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\dosapp.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8384 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8368 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8704 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8368 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6192 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5328 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5344 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5648 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6192 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5312 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24124 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\marlett.ttf
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 59024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sere1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 84080 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 57936 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serife.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 59952 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 60752 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifeg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 63296 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 61024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 81728 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriff.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 85360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 86256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90736 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 84848 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smae1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19904 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smaf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 26112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smalle.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24784 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 28912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smalleg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24832 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smaller.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 29200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 21504 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallf.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19600 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23120 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19760 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23008 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 65456 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ssee1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ssef1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 64656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserife.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 66464 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 65328 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifeg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 68848 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 64400 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 89856 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriff.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 92032 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90288 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 98256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 89456 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 56336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\symbole.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6160 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5120 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5552 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga860.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga863.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga865.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6128 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5376 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgaf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafix.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5376 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5600 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgaoem.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgas1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasys.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6608 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasyse.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7008 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasysg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasysr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasyst.fon
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM H 65 C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 1983430 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\instance_Personal_32_1033.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 727 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_1.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 19854 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_2.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 243124 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_3.cab
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 7068 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_4.cab
5/1/1988 4:47:16 AM H 229376 C:\WINDOWS\repair\ntuser.dat
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM RH 488 C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM RH 488 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 8520 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\codecs10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 8818 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\DRM10.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 31405 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\FP4.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 13472 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\HPCRDP.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 8574 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\IASNT4.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 13608 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\IMS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 399645 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MAPIMIG.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7626 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPCD10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7030 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPPRE10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7626 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPSTUB10.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 10881 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MSMSGS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 7369 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MSTSWEB.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 37484 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MW770.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 2049999 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 797189 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5IIS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 344390 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5INF.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 1086182 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NTPRINT.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 7382 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\OEMBIOS.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 9116 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMDM10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 11202 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMFSDK10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 14432 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMP10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7328 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMSET10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 10598 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WPD10.CAT
1/2/1988 2:26:12 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG
1/2/1988 2:31:24 AM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG
1/2/1988 2:26:08 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG
1/2/1988 2:31:32 AM H 102400 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG
1/2/1988 2:26:08 AM H 643072 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG
12/31/1987 8:22:44 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\TempKey.LOG
12/31/1987 8:22:46 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\userdiff.LOG
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data


----------



## jay1327

\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 113 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 113 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:45:40 AM HS 181 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\SendTo\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 206 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 482 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 348 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 11:07:20 PM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\6284500e-8957-42cf-a4cb-4514f71364d4
5/1/1988 5:00:10 AM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\934c5b79-dc59-479e-9838-7ce82b6d3344
12/31/1987 11:07:20 PM HS 24 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\Preferred
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 19274 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\filelist.xml
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RH 65 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\desktop.ini
1/2/1988 2:12:44 AM H 6 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT

Checking for CPL files...
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 147456 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sapi.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\timedate.cpl

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
1/1/1988 1:35:56 AM 561 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Filseclab Messenger.lnk

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\desktop.ini

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\desktop.ini

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\SpySweeper
{7C9D5882-CB4A-4090-96C8-430BFE8B795B} = C:\PROGRA~1\Webroot\SPYSWE~1\SSCtxMnu.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6} = ntshrui.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Yahoo! Companion BHO = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} = &Radio	: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}
Media Band = %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
XFILTER	"C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
SpySweeper	"C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
KernelFaultCheck	%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\load]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = 
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system
dontdisplaylastusername	0
legalnoticecaption	
legalnoticetext	
shutdownwithoutlogon	1
undockwithoutlogon	1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	145

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
PostBootReminder {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = %SystemRoot%\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} = C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit	= C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
Shell = Explorer.exe
System =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain
= crypt32.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet
= cryptnet.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll
= cscdll.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy
= sclgntfy.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn
= WlNotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier
= WRLogonNTF.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Your Image File Name Here without a path
Debugger = ntsd -d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
AppInit_DLLs

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scan Complete »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
WinPFind v1.4.1	- Log file written to "WinPFind.Txt" in the WinPFind folder.
Scan completed on 1/2/1988 2:39:33 AM


----------



## jay1327

TRACKGOO log:

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"XFILTER"="\"C:\\Documents and Settings\\SAMUEL07\\Desktop\\xfilter.exe\" -a"
"SpySweeper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Webroot\\Spy Sweeper\\SpySweeper.exe\" /startintray"

-----------------
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers

Subkey --- Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll

Subkey --- Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

=====================

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers

Subkey --- {0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

==============================
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

desktop.ini
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
==============================
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

desktop.ini
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
desktop.ini
==============================
C:\WINDOWS\system32 cpl files

access.cpl Microsoft Corporation
appwiz.cpl Microsoft Corporation
desk.cpl Microsoft Corporation
hdwwiz.cpl Microsoft Corporation
inetcpl.cpl Microsoft Corporation
intl.cpl Microsoft Corporation
joy.cpl Microsoft Corporation
main.cpl Microsoft Corporation
mmsys.cpl Microsoft Corporation
ncpa.cpl Microsoft Corporation
nusrmgr.cpl Microsoft Corporation
odbccp32.cpl Microsoft Corporation
powercfg.cpl Microsoft Corporation
sysdm.cpl Microsoft Corporation
telephon.cpl Microsoft Corporation
timedate.cpl Microsoft Corporation

hijacklog ran after all scans:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:57:50 AM, on 1/2/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\FilMsg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Filseclab Messenger.lnk = ?
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe


----------



## khazars

how's the computer running now any better?

Havr you got an anti virus programme? if not downlaod this one and instlal it, update it and run a scan with it!

Anti-vir

http://www.free-av.com/

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

reboot again

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

download cleanup:

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html

* A window will open and choose SAVE, then DESKTOP as the destination.
* On your Desktop, click on Cleanup40.exe icon.
* Then, click RUN and place a checkmark beside "I Agree"
* Then click NEXT followed by START and OK.
* A window will appear with many choices, keep all the defaults as set
when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Cleanup.
* Click OK
* Run cleanup

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

choose extended database for the scan!

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another hijack this log, the kaspersky and active scan log.


----------



## jay1327

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix\Process.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix.zip[SmitfraudFix/Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsKill\pskill.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsKill.zip[pskill.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Pskill.K  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsTools.zip[pskill.exe]

Ad-Aware SE Build 1.06r1
Logfile Created on:Friday, January 01, 1988 10:01:46 PM
Created with Ad-Aware SE Personal, free for private use.
Using definitions file:SE1R109 22.05.2006
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

References detected during the scan:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Tracking Cookie(TAC index:3):2 total references
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Definition File:
=========================
Definitions File Loaded:
Reference Number : SE1R47 24.05.2005
Internal build : 55
File location : C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\defs.ref
File size : 476246 Bytes
Total size : 1439523 Bytes
Signature data size : 1408291 Bytes
Reference data size : 30720 Bytes
Signatures total : 40174
CSI Fingerprints total : 886
CSI data size : 30371 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 679

1/1/1988 9:58:10 PM Performing WebUpdate...

Installing Update...
Definitions File Loaded:
Reference Number : SE1R109 22.05.2006
Internal build : 130
File location : C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\defs.ref
File size : 658546 Bytes
Total size : 2155671 Bytes
Signature data size : 2118016 Bytes
Reference data size : 37143 Bytes
Signatures total : 59230
CSI Fingerprints total : 2741
CSI data size : 93032 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 896

1/1/1988 9:58:22 PM Success
Update successfully downloaded and installed.

Memory + processor status:
==========================
Number of processors : 1
Processor architecture : Intel Pentium III
Memory available:22 %
Total physical memory:260592 kb
Available physical memory:55096 kb
Total page file size:640736 kb
Available on page file:431196 kb
Total virtual memory:2097024 kb
Available virtual memory:2032828 kb
OS:Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 2600)

Ad-Aware SE Settings
===========================
Set : Safe mode (always request confirmation)
Set : Scan active processes
Set : Scan registry
Set : Deep-scan registry
Set : Scan my IE Favorites for banned URLs
Set : Scan my Hosts file

Extended Ad-Aware SE Settings
===========================
Set : Unload recognized processes & modules during scan
Set : Scan registry for all users instead of current user only
Set : Always try to unload modules before deletion
Set : During removal, unload Explorer and IE if necessary
Set : Let Windows remove files in use at next reboot
Set : Delete quarantined objects after restoring
Set : Include basic Ad-Aware settings in log file
Set : Include additional Ad-Aware settings in log file
Set : Include reference summary in log file
Set : Include alternate data stream details in log file
Set : Play sound at scan completion if scan locates critical objects

1/1/1988 10:01:46 PM - Scan started. (Full System Scan)

Listing running processes
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

#:1 [smss.exe]
FilePath : \SystemRoot\System32\
ProcessID : 396
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:09 AM
BasePriority : Normal

#:2 [csrss.exe]
FilePath : \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 452
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:10 AM
BasePriority : Normal

#:3 [winlogon.exe]
FilePath  : \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 476
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:10 AM
BasePriority : High

#:4 [services.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 520
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:11 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Services and Controller app
InternalName : services.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : services.exe

#:5 [lsass.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 540
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:11 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.1106
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : LSA Shell (Export Version)
InternalName : lsass.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : lsass.exe

#:6 [svchost.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 704
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:11 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
InternalName : svchost.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : svchost.exe

#:7 [svchost.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 728
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:11 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
InternalName : svchost.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : svchost.exe

#:8 [svchost.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 812
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:12 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
InternalName : svchost.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : svchost.exe

#:9 [svchost.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 836
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:12 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
InternalName : svchost.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : svchost.exe

#:10 [spoolsv.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\system32\
ProcessID : 996
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:13 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Spooler SubSystem App
InternalName : spoolsv.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : spoolsv.exe

#:11 [alg.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 1080
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:13 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.1106
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Application Layer Gateway Service
InternalName : ALG.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : ALG.exe

#:12 [sched.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
ProcessID : 1092
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:13 AM
BasePriority : Normal

#:13 [avguard.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
ProcessID : 1108
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:14 AM
BasePriority : Normal

#:14 [ewidoctrl.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\
ProcessID : 1132
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:14 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 3, 0, 0, 1
ProductVersion : 3, 0, 0, 1
ProductName : ewido control
CompanyName : ewido networks
FileDescription : ewido control
InternalName : ewido control
LegalCopyright : Copyright © 2004
OriginalFilename : ewidoctrl.exe

#:15 [wrsssdk.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\
ProcessID : 1232
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:14 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 2,0,9,509
ProductVersion : 2, 0
ProductName : Spy Sweeper SDK
CompanyName : Webroot Software, Inc.
FileDescription : Spy Sweeper SDK
LegalCopyright : Copyright (C) 2002 - 2005, All Rights Reserved.
LegalTrademarks : Spy Sweeper is a trademark of Webroot Software, Inc.
OriginalFilename : SpySweeper.exe

#:16 [taskmgr.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 1436
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:17 AM
BasePriority : High
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.1106
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows TaskManager
InternalName : taskmgr
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : taskmgr.exe

#:17 [explorer.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 1484
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:18 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 6.00.2800.1106
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows Explorer
InternalName : explorer
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : EXPLORER.EXE

#:18 [xfilter.exe]
FilePath : C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\
ProcessID : 1552
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:20 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 3.0
ProductVersion : 3.0
ProductName : Filseclab Personal Firewall
CompanyName : Filseclab
FileDescription : Filseclab Personal Firewall
InternalName : XFILTER
LegalCopyright : Copyright (C) 2002-2005 Filseclab
OriginalFilename : XFILTER.EXE
Comments : Filseclab Personal Firewall Professional Edition

#:19 [spysweeper.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\
ProcessID : 1568
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:20 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 4,5,9,709
ProductVersion : 4, 5
ProductName : Spy Sweeper
CompanyName : Webroot Software, Inc.
FileDescription : Spy Sweeper Client Executable
LegalCopyright : Copyright (C) 2002 - 2005, All Rights Reserved.
OriginalFilename : SpySweeper.exe

#:20 [avgnt.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
ProcessID : 1588
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:20 AM
BasePriority : Normal

#:21 [filmsg.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\
ProcessID : 1648
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:21 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 3, 1, 0, 928
ProductVersion : 3, 1, 0, 928
ProductName : Filseclab Messenger
CompanyName : Filseclab
FileDescription : Filseclab Messenger
InternalName : FilMsg
LegalCopyright : Copyright (c) 2002-2005 Filseclab Corporation.
OriginalFilename : FilMsg.EXE

#:22 [wdfmgr.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 1812
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:27:27 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.2.3790.1230 built by: dnsrv(bld4act)
ProductVersion : 5.2.3790.1230
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows User Mode Driver Manager
InternalName : WdfMgr
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : WdfMgr.exe

#:23 [wpabaln.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 872
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:29:17 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows WPA Balloon Reminder
InternalName : WPABALN.EXE
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : WPABALN.EXE

#:24 [explorer.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\
ProcessID : 4092
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 4:54:38 AM
BasePriority : High
FileVersion : 6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 6.00.2800.1106
ProductName  : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Windows Explorer
InternalName : explorer
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : EXPLORER.EXE

#:25 [svchost.exe]
FilePath : C:\WINDOWS\System32\
ProcessID : 2760
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 5:00:56 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
ProductVersion : 5.1.2600.0
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
InternalName : svchost.exe
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : svchost.exe

#:26 [iexplore.exe]
FilePath : C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\
ProcessID : 1536
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 5:55:18 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)
ProductVersion : 6.00.2800.1106
ProductName : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
CompanyName : Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription : Internet Explorer
InternalName : iexplore
LegalCopyright : © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFilename : IEXPLORE.EXE

#:27 [ad-aware.exe]
FilePath : C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\
ProcessID : 3384
ThreadCreationTime : 1/2/1988 5:57:58 AM
BasePriority : Normal
FileVersion : 6.2.0.236
ProductVersion : SE 106
ProductName : Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE
CompanyName : Lavasoft Sweden
FileDescription : Ad-Aware SE Core application
InternalName : Ad-Aware.exe
LegalCopyright : Copyright © Lavasoft AB Sweden
OriginalFilename : Ad-Aware.exe
Comments : All Rights Reserved

Memory scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started registry scan
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Registry Scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started deep registry scan
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Deep registry scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 0
Objects found so far: 0

Started Tracking Cookie scan
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Tracking Cookie Object Recognized!
Type : IECache Entry
Data : [email protected][2].txt
TAC Rating : 3
Category : Data Miner
Comment : 
Value : C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Tracking Cookie Object Recognized!
Type : IECache Entry
Data : [email protected][1].txt
TAC Rating : 3
Category : Data Miner
Comment : 
Value : C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Tracking cookie scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 2
Objects found so far: 2

Deep scanning and examining files (C
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Disk Scan Result for C:\
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 0
Objects found so far: 2

Scanning Hosts file......
Hosts file location:"C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts".
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Hosts file scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
1 entries scanned.
New critical objects:0
Objects found so far: 2

Performing conditional scans...
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Conditional scan result:
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
New critical objects: 0
Objects found so far: 2

10:04:57 PM Scan Complete

Summary Of This Scan
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Total scanning time:00:03:10.704
Objects scanned:78805
Objects identified:2
Objects ignored:0
New critical objects:2

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:28:57 PM, on 1/2/1988
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XFILTER] "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\documents and settings\samuel07\desktop\xfilter.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Housecall ActiveX 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe


----------



## jay1327

Hi /.. Ran all the logs ..Kaspersky scan wouldn't runit states " online scannerlicense key was not found " I figured i could subsitute Trend Micro scan but ran it and almost 90% finished it froze and wouldn't do anything.. I'm attaching the virus scan I briefly looked thru it and it didn't look right ( not that I really know anything ) but it has a lot of entries pretaining to music, pictures and things .. And i haven't been able to play music pic's or anything so i figured it shouldn't be there.. thanks oh I don't know if this means much but every time I shut downwindows messenger from the quick start menu the computer resets it self ..I tried to attach the virus log but it is way to big it wont attach.. If you need it just tell me and i guess I'll break it up thru the post also When i try to install Java it wont install say windows installer could not be accessed .. just figured to tell u any error messeges i got


----------



## khazars

yes split up the virus scna log and post it in 2-3 posts! Tere isn't anything showing up in these logs so It looks like a hardware problem!


----------



## jay1327

AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic
Report file date: Friday, January 01, 1988 10:35

Jobname: 'Manual Selection'

Scanning for 396458 virus strains and unwanted programs.

Licensed to: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic
Serial number: 0000149996-WURGE-0001
Platform: Windows XP
Windows version: (Service Pack 1) [5.1.2600]
Username: SAMUEL07
Computer name: SAMUEL

Version informations:
AVSCAN.EXE : 7.0.0.35 540712 4/21/2006 22:47:04
AVSCAN.DLL : 7.0.0.34 41000 4/5/2006 21:03:57
LUKE.DLL : 7.0.0.34 114728 4/5/2006 21:03:58
LUKERES.DLL : 7.0.0.34 25640 4/5/2006 21:03:58
ANTIVIR0.VDF : 6.32.0.60 4323840 5/2/2006 18:29:08
ANTIVIR1.VDF : 6.34.1.87 2215424 1/1/1988 14:19:04
ANTIVIR2.VDF : 6.34.1.148 146432 1/1/1988 14:19:04
ANTIVIR3.VDF : 6.34.1.160 59904 1/1/1988 14:19:04
AVEWIN32.DLL : 7.0.0.16 1229312 1/1/1988 14:19:04
AVPREF.DLL : 6.34.0.0 38440 1/18/2006 22:06:00
AVREP.DLL : 6.34.1.130 622632 1/1/1988 14:19:04
AVPACK32.DLL : 7.0.0.4 335912 3/29/2006 19:44:25
AVREG.DLL : 6.31.0.90 27688 7/28/2005 20:06:36
NETNT.DLL : 6.32.0.0 6696 9/27/2005 17:56:49
NETNW.DLL : 6.32.0.0 9768 9/27/2005 17:56:49

Start of the scan: Friday, January 01, 1988 10:35

Start scanning boot sectors:

Boot sector 'A:'
[NOTE] In the drive 'A:' no data medium is inserted!
Boot sector 'C:'
[NOTE] No virus was found!

Starting to scan the registry.

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\
xfilter.exe
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\XFILTER
xfilter.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\
SpySweeper.exe
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\SpySweeper
SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
avgnt.exe
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\avgnt
avgnt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Common Startup
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Common Startup
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\
FilMsg.exe
[NOTE] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Common Startup
FilMsg.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
[NOTE] HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Startup
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
[NOTE] HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Startup
desktop.ini
The registry was scanned ( 18 files ).

Starting the file scan:

The path A:\ could not be found!
The device is not ready.

C:\
AUTOEXEC.BAT
boot.ini
CONFIG.SYS
direct.txt
Documents
hiberfil.sys
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
IO.SYS
log.txt
MSDOS.SYS
NTDETECT.com
ntldr
pagefile.sys
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
start.txt
win.txt
windows.txt
C:\!KillBox\Logs\
kb.log
C:\!KillBox\My Pictures\
2257ref_FreshPhotos13_000407_284.png
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\
NTUSER.dat
ntuser.dat.log
ntuser.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\
brndlog.bak
brndlog.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\
HijackThis.exe
hijackthis.log
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\
GDIPFONTCACHEV1.dat
IconCache.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\
UsrClass.dat
UsrClass.dat.log
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\{3248F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150060}\
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist011988010119880102\
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Recent\
18setup2.lnk
2257ref_FreshPhotos13_000407_284.lnk
bel plusone.lnk
bell.lnk
hijackthissafemode.lnk
instructions 2.lnk
instructs.lnk
log runs second.lnk
log runs.lnk
My Pictures.lnk
SAMUEL07's Documents.lnk
winpfind log.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\SendTo\
Compressed (zipped) Folder.ZFSendToTarget
Desktop (create shortcut).DeskLink
desktop.ini
Mail Recipient.MAPIMail
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\
desktop.ini
Remote Assistance.lnk
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\
Command Prompt.lnk
desktop.ini
Notepad.lnk
Program Compatibility Wizard.lnk
Synchronize.lnk
Tour Windows XP.lnk
Windows Explorer.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\
desktop.ini
Magnifier.lnk
Narrator.lnk
On-Screen Keyboard.lnk
Utility Manager.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Templates\
amipro.sam
excel.xls
excel4.xls
lotus.wk4
powerpnt.ppt
presenta.shw
quattro.wb2
sndrec.wav
winword.doc
winword2.doc
wordpfct.wpd
wordpfct.wpg
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\
addr_file.html
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
addr_file.html
AVWIN.ini
update.conf
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\IDX\
classic-nt-en.info
master.idx
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\JOBS\
scanjob.avj
startupd.avj
updjob.avj
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\LOGFILES\
avguard.log
AVSCAN-19880101-062917-78432B0F.log
AVSCAN-19880101-103520-4AADA7AC.log
sched.log
setup.log
Upd-1988-1-1-14-17-46.log
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\PROFILES\
folder.avp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\REPORTS\
468ec73e.avl
ec6b986d.avl
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Dr Watson\
drwtsn32.log
user.dmp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Index\
wmplibrary_v_0_12.db
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\
DefaultStore_59R.bin
UserMigratedStore_59R.bin
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Connections\Pbk\
rasphone.pbk
sharedaccess.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\
Administrator.bmp
guest.bmp
SAMUEL07.bmp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\Default Pictures\
airplane.bmp
astronaut.bmp
ball.bmp
beach.bmp
butterfly.bmp
car.bmp
cat.bmp
chess.bmp
dirt bike.bmp
dog.bmp
drip.bmp
duck.bmp
fish.bmp
frog.bmp
guitar.bmp
horses.bmp
kick.bmp
lift-off.bmp
palm tree.bmp
pink flower.bmp
red flower.bmp
skater.bmp
snowflake.bmp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\
AntiVir PE Classic.lnk
ewido anti-malware.lnk
Filseclab Personal Firewall.lnk
Spy Sweeper.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\
Desktop.ini
music.asx
music.bmp
music.wma
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\Sample Music\
Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 (Scherzo).wma
desktop.ini
New Stories (Highway Blues).wma
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\Sample Playlists\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\Sample Playlists\000F750E\
Favorites -- 4 and 5 star rated.wpl
Favorites -- Have not heard recently.wpl
Favorites -- Listen to late at night.wpl
Favorites -- Listen to on Weekdays.wpl
Favorites -- Listen to on Weekends.wpl
Favorites -- One Audio CD worth.wpl
Favorites -- One Data CD-R worth.wpl
Fresh tracks -- yet to be played.wpl
Fresh tracks -- yet to be rated.wpl
Fresh tracks.wpl
High bitrate media in my library.wpl
Low bitrate media in my library.wpl
Music tracks I dislike.wpl
Music tracks I have not rated.wpl
Music tracks with content protection.wpl
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\Sync Playlists\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music\Sync Playlists\000F7540\
01_Music_auto_rated_at_5_stars.wpl
02_Music_added_in_the_last_month.wpl
03_Music_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl
04_Music_played_in_the_last_month.wpl
05_Pictures_taken_in_the_last_month.wpl
06_Pictures_rated_4_or_5_stars.wpl
07_TV_recorded_in_the_last_week.wpl
08_Video_rated_at_4_or_5_stars.wpl
09_Music_played_the_most.wpl
10_All_Music.wpl
11_All_Pictures.wpl
12_All_Video.wpl
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\
Desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Sample Pictures\
Blue hills.jpg
desktop.ini
Sunset.jpg
Water lilies.jpg
Winter.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Videos\
Desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\
drmstore.hds
drmv2.lic
drmv2.sst
migration.log
v2ks.bla
v2ks.sec
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\
Activate Windows.lnk
desktop.ini
Set Program Access and Defaults.lnk
Windows Catalog.lnk
Windows Update.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\
Adobe ImageReady 7.0.lnk
Adobe Photoshop 7.0.lnk
desktop.ini
MSN Explorer.lnk
Windows Messenger.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\
Calculator.lnk
desktop.ini
Paint.lnk
Windows Movie Maker.lnk
WordPad.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\
Accessibility Wizard.lnk
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Communications\
desktop.ini
HyperTerminal.lnk
Network Connections.lnk
Network Setup Wizard.lnk
New Connection Wizard.lnk
Remote Desktop Connection.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\
desktop.ini
Sound Recorder.lnk
Volume Control.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\System Tools\
Activate Windows.lnk
Character Map.lnk
desktop.ini
Disk Cleanup.lnk
Disk Defragmenter.lnk
Files and Settings Transfer Wizard.lnk
Scheduled Tasks.lnk
System Information.lnk
System Restore.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools\
Component Services.lnk
Computer Management.lnk
Data Sources (ODBC).lnk
desktop.ini
Event Viewer.lnk
Performance.lnk
Services.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
AntiVir Help.lnk
AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic in the Internet.lnk
Start AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\ewido networks\
ewido anti-malware.lnk
ewido networks.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Filseclab\
Filseclab LiveUpdate.lnk
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
Filseclab Signup.lnk
Filseclab Software Registration.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Filseclab\Filseclab Personal Firewall\
Filseclab Personal Firewall.lnk
Help.lnk
Uninstall.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Games\
desktop.ini
Freecell.lnk
Hearts.lnk
Internet Backgammon.lnk
Internet Checkers.lnk
Internet Hearts.lnk
Internet Reversi.lnk
Internet Spades.lnk
Minesweeper.lnk
Pinball.lnk
Solitaire.lnk
Spider Solitaire.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Hijackthis\
Hijackthis.lnk
Uninstall Hijackthis.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
Filseclab Messenger.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\
Spy Sweeper Help.lnk
Spy Sweeper.lnk
Uninstall Spy Sweeper.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\
NTUSER.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\
brndlog.bak
brndlog.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Cookies\
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\SendTo\
Compressed (zipped) Folder.ZFSendToTarget
Desktop (create shortcut).DeskLink
desktop.ini
Mail Recipient.MAPIMail
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\
desktop.ini
Remote Assistance.lnk
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\
Command Prompt.lnk
desktop.ini
Notepad.lnk
Program Compatibility Wizard.lnk
Synchronize.lnk
Tour Windows XP.lnk
Windows Explorer.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\
desktop.ini
Magnifier.lnk
Narrator.lnk
On-Screen Keyboard.lnk
Utility Manager.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Templates\
amipro.sam
excel.xls
excel4.xls
lotus.wk4
powerpnt.ppt
presenta.shw
quattro.wb2
sndrec.wav
winword.doc
winword2.doc
wordpfct.wpd
wordpfct.wpg
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\
NTUSER.DAT
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\
SSCS0106F180-2091-4D7C-875A-E4B6B57DC178.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS0181D0B3-1D4B-4453-9EC8-FE86DF171226.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS080F8565-E405-4D83-A7F8-BBC6634DA718.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS083C2CA2-6ECA-40FB-9E36-3B204FB64ECF.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS0AB3AF7B-9BED-4DAC-9323-D2117FB9F269.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS0CBA28AB-314F-4E6E-9B13-8D4CAAFED054.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS0E2D0EFF-E0CE-4F67-9EBC-FE11525EDB8E.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS10AB611B-1916-48B3-AA87-5A5A0BEE37D1.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS125981A7-250D-4B00-938B-EAD59DE8E7F6.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS13F96835-D60F-43BD-849A-8B1A4859DEA6.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS15A33DC7-7B71-4D88-9B36-507F668CA3A1.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS1F63778C-1B6E-4C09-BD68-37DF6025A4D8.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS264806D6-94DA-4B5F-90EB-7A2C800B78CB.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS2E169661-9688-42FF-A7F7-23C3A7E663E0.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS33765982-DF46-454F-9C09-993160BAF694.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS352CCF08-093A-4BC2-9914-78AEE919A245.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS365C17DF-EC61-4F8D-BDCD-20D24039080D.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS368D0018-0E24-4668-9CA8-83913778E3AB.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS3AA79176-483D-445E-9607-D7926304478A.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS3BDE4BC2-27D7-4102-9379-76FDDF823C96.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS3C5F51F3-81B3-4106-849C-EABE0D41EF69.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS3F31D4A1-CD0F-45DD-A7C4-5A564A141DF0.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS435A1E28-DB3C-4750-A868-7D5D3B4D69F8.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS43F3169D-BD88-41F7-9007-796A6CC84C81.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS45812DE8-2159-412F-B691-A94B0FEEA83F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS46BDBC81-9193-411F-ACDC-06D6659F9B14.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS4A1410D7-F354-4DF3-9188-FFF5EC7ACA35.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS4C6B1D40-F43D-44A0-BEB6-864A4CBD79AC.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS52BAAB42-4A2C-446B-B5BF-2241814A7802.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS535773D7-2374-4DFA-86A6-D66E5B7716FE.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS53F938F9-A441-4C73-925B-005E38361F51.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS5655F306-A3F7-4B33-9634-5F33FBA3568F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS57426BFC-FAF9-46BE-B98B-DAF03C8EB291.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS58EBC17A-6E06-43B0-946B-8009DFA5E0F3.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS594BE3A9-9D33-445B-B4E6-125C5E6FE3F5.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS5A68297B-7CDF-484D-8742-4C2F2DA470DE.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS65EEC272-7E04-4121-9B10-4887A6C236D9.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS69C44D28-7B99-49DE-9F65-FDA8BB2C2DE9.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS6A8B91B8-14B0-4533-9A2E-73207D5B9D5F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS6DDCB178-475C-42A3-8B45-30B0695AB7D4.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS71DA2EDA-0650-485A-82C8-7A669F372DC0.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS72981E57-824F-4412-84E4-02E77EC72541.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS7400F3AE-2A9F-4122-99CE-E2E11E3569BA.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS7A0F92A1-8DAE-4A00-B251-FBAD929E90B3.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS7A3E2846-F9E2-4378-99A1-503DC952ACA0.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS7E775302-7C5F-472C-96B4-CD0BDAA1E0DE.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS7FBB4AEC-C63C-4D58-8770-5CA610B3B0D3.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS811BD6BD-A1A8-49ED-B67B-EF5D55D05C70.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!


----------



## jay1327

SSCS811BFC1E-BBDD-4C6F-A71F-73F29F941812.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS82AC5260-490C-4555-BA09-AECB2DA3970A.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS8424FC59-1AE3-4022-A89E-DFBA5CE37C8D.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS849D91E0-67EB-48AD-BF5C-F90450D54F8C.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS8CA25942-6D1E-4C85-89F1-C4BA52E4F8C4.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS8D5C6C7B-9D70-4025-ACFF-B68FED6F75EF.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS8EA5240F-5E34-4714-B21D-B0195C4CE099.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS90A124FE-248E-4389-9065-739DE3FFB75A.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS9111AC2B-D9A1-4E1C-B202-EF6535F6B9AB.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS9122910D-BD00-45C1-A5A0-711F079BEA00.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS9403C65A-829E-467D-9784-345B1C999CA7.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS957F8454-ECF5-4812-BD66-CA788BE514E9.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS95868D7F-DE71-4CE7-9850-22F6B28C158B.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS985FA4AD-DE17-45D4-AED4-DF1A337B8635.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCS9FB0A3BE-53A6-4B19-B528-F6381DAC06E2.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSA1808D95-A2B9-4D2F-B995-74369DFEC754.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSA89A281D-1E29-4CD8-B766-78B9DBA0108C.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSA9319F07-4E03-4B8E-8296-82339D0F3378.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSABAC8A9F-8C39-466A-B7A2-C497CE08255B.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSAE4D1086-EFB7-458E-B68B-0A0850524586.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSAEAD757B-76CC-4AFD-909C-933944A43436.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSB1DEBC74-0824-4024-AC58-29267412E4A8.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSB29BA62B-67DB-4EDB-8689-6D278DA49625.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSB3D24242-F2BB-4E29-B055-FB84E1E90D7B.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSB5A6848E-93AE-4F1F-ADEE-3E76CB43ED3F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSB9C710B4-5536-43F6-8F5C-82F7537EBCAD.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSC3B1326A-6256-44DA-B2FD-FFEFF3DA113C.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSC3BF7260-EAA7-468D-91DC-92BBD6A65DE7.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSC7B06216-3095-4920-B6CB-CEA89CAABD09.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSC91E92B2-5A1E-41BD-ACF2-DE3A797D4FD7.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSD3285956-2734-47C0-ACB2-455AB5DA2784.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSD3788C5C-3F36-45BF-B843-A421E44AE79E.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSD6E9F408-098A-4147-AD1B-29107ADC64FD.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSDD8BDE65-7AE1-41AA-A7A2-1EF0BD852717.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSDFED0716-03EB-4A53-B653-12BA0892B033.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE0CBD108-D8AC-425A-98E9-4DE1F9C55E26.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE169432C-4F3D-40BE-9147-11CAFAEC5CDA.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE3693C49-B1E8-4A0A-80E8-E03808DA56B3.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE65F7468-5773-444B-9875-BCE2B1A5340F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE80D19BE-E4BF-43DA-89BE-551BB0415F02.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSE9AB2C78-8E60-4E10-9900-25DF2B1EBFFB.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSEC10D41D-17D4-4DC1-81CF-C37EC4D19412.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSEC1D92AC-2908-4EB5-BAD4-8C7C2CD7FA5F.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSED9A75F3-1ECB-40EE-89C1-758E254C7F05.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSEE883298-132B-43E2-910F-DEF95A5252D4.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF115B6A9-8853-4426-A2E7-48717FE61B6D.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF1F305EC-B5C6-40F8-9C33-B479B79E275B.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF214F4B4-C089-4549-83E2-326A843D3AA0.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF3500399-385F-4CBB-9728-8502947F4B52.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF43CA5D1-3BB0-46E1-8A26-8C5A03CE21A5.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSF5E1C21A-5EEB-41FD-974C-44950C8D316E.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSFA09101F-C416-43EC-8D9D-DBA2219BBA64.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSFB7555AE-04CF-413F-8A23-836A7846B3B3.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSFBF9DA0C-9FA9-4A20-8766-59A8D0B43C89.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSFD100FCA-C812-4001-87CE-023CC233B205.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SSCSFF99AFBA-155F-4675-9F14-4D6182AC8324.tmp
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\
UsrClass.dat
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
UsrClass.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0BS77S9X\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\97267K9P\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\K1QWCVX4\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\NS8Z0YK4\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\My Documents\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Recent\
Desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\
NTUSER.DAT
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\
UsrClass.dat
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
UsrClass.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!


----------



## jay1327

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\
NTUSER.DAT
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
ntuser.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Adobe\FileBrowser\Photoshop7\
AAAAAAAA2
AAAAAAAA2M
BAAAAAAA2
BAAAAAAA2M
CAAAAAAA2
CAAAAAAA2M
DAAAAAAA2
DAAAAAAA2M
EAAAAAAA2
EAAAAAAA2M
FAAAAAAA2
FAAAAAAA2M
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Adobe\Photoshop\7.0\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings\
Actions Palette.psp
Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp
Brushes.psp
Color Settings.csf
Contours.psp
CustomShapes.psp
Gradients.psp
Patterns.psp
PluginCache.psp
Styles.psp
Swatches.psp
ToolPresets.psp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Adobe\Workflow\
Options.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\
settings.sol
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book\
SAMUEL07.wab
SAMUEL07.wa~
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help\
hh.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\
brndlog.bak
brndlog.txt
Desktop.htt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\
desktop.ini
Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
Show Desktop.scf
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\
00145EEB.wpl
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\
alerts.dat
alwayskr.tmp
NewNews.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\
880101112953.ses
880101113420.ses
880101174521.ses
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\
SS1.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Cookies\
index.dat
[email protected][2].txt
[email protected][2].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][2].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][2].txt
[email protected][2].txt
[email protected][1].txt
[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\
AppLog.dat
atf-cleaner.exe
common.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /certreg015.htm
--> /certreg020.htm
--> /certreg021.htm
--> /certreg022.htm
--> /certreg030.htm
--> /certreg040.htm
--> /certreg050.htm
--> /certreg051.htm
--> /certreg060.htm
--> /certreg100.htm
--> /certreg010.htm
--> /filmsg010.htm
--> /filup010.htm
--> /filup020.htm
--> /userreg010.htm
--> /certreg000.htm
--> /index.htm
--> /common001.htm
--> /common.hhc
--> /certreg010.gif
--> /certreg030.gif
--> /certreg041.gif
--> /certreg040.gif
--> /certreg043.gif
--> /certreg044.gif
--> /certreg045.gif
--> /certreg050.gif
--> /certreg052.gif
--> /certreg060.gif
--> /certreg054.gif
--> /certreg055.gif
--> /certreg051.gif
--> /certreg063.gif
--> /certreg064.gif
--> /certreg020.gif
--> /certreg070.gif
--> /certreg080.gif
--> /certreg090.gif
--> /certreg100.gif
--> /certreg110.gif
--> /certreg120.gif
--> /certreg131.gif
--> /certreg130.gif
--> /certreg140.gif
--> /certreg160.gif
--> /certreg170.gif
--> /certreg181.gif
--> /certreg180.gif
--> /certreg200.gif
--> /certreg190.gif
--> /certreg210.gif
--> /filmsg010.gif
--> /filup010.gif
--> /filup030.gif
--> /filup040.gif
--> /filup050.gif
--> /filup060.gif
--> /filup080.gif
--> /filup070.gif
--> /filup090.gif
--> /filup020.gif
--> /filup100.gif
--> /filup110.gif
--> /filup120.gif
--> /filup130.gif
--> /userreg010.gif
--> /userreg000.gif
--> /userreg020.gif
--> /userreg030.gif
--> /userreg040.gif
--> /userreg050.gif
--> /userreg060.gif
--> /userreg070.gif
--> /userreg080.gif
--> /userreg090.gif
--> /userreg100.gif
--> /InternetOpt_01.gif
--> /InternetOpt_02.gif
--> /InternetOpt_03.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
cwizard.exe
data.dat
FixRyknos.log
Hijackthis.lnk
HJTsetup.exe
IcmpLog.dat
KillBox.exe
KillBox.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> KillBox.exe
l2mfix.exe
[0] Archive type: ZIP SFX (self extracting)
--> l2mfix/l2mfix.bat
--> l2mfix/locate.com
--> l2mfix/Ntrights.exe
--> l2mfix/readme.txt
--> l2mfix/second.bat
--> l2mfix/zip.exe
--> l2mfix/fixautont.html.url
--> l2mfix/regfixes/winlogondefaults.reg
--> l2mfix/regfixes/win2000def.reg
--> l2mfix/strings.exe
--> l2mfix/restart.exe
--> l2mfix/KEYPRESS.com
--> l2mfix/pv.exe
--> l2mfix/pv.txt
logold.txt
NnbLog.dat
pfwlog.txt
rkfiles.bat
rkfiles.zip
Silent Runners.vbs
Startup Programs (SAMUEL) 1988-01-02 00.35.26.txt
Startup Programs (SAMUEL) 1988-01-02 00.35.56.txt
strings.exe
Trackqoo.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> Track qoo 1.vbs
westchar.ttf
WinPFind.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> WinPFind/patterns.txt
--> WinPFind/plugins/OpenCommand.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/Policies.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/WareOut.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/Qoologic.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/RDriv.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/Monitors.def
--> WinPFind/plugins/SharedTaskScheduler.def
--> WinPFind/winpfind.exe
[DETECTION] Contains suspicious code HEURISTIC/Hijacker
[WARNING] Infected files in archives cannot be repaired!
[WARNING] The file was ignored!
xacl.cfg
xaclgn.cfg
xcustom.cfg
xfilter.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /xfilter.htm
--> /Introduction.htm
--> /Installation.htm
--> /MainFrame.htm
--> /Monitor.htm
--> /Log.htm
--> /Rules.htm
--> /Settings.htm
--> /StartAndExit.htm
--> /SubWorkMode.htm
--> /SystemTray.htm
--> /WebsiteRules.htm
--> /WhatsNew.htm
--> /IntranetRules.htm
--> /MakeRules.htm
--> /Xfilter.hhc
--> /firewallmode.htm
--> /ApplicationRules.htm
--> /AppRulesProperty.htm
--> /WebsiteRulesProperty.htm
--> /IntranetRulesProperty.htm
--> /Icmprules.htm
--> /IcmpRulesProperty.htm
--> /NetworkType.htm
--> /IpProperty.htm
--> /BuiltinRules.htm
--> /TimeType.htm
--> /prompts.htm
--> /ModeWizard.htm
--> /Property.htm
--> /PopupMenu.htm
--> /ShortcutKeys.htm
--> /PasswordProtection.htm
--> /BalloonMessage.htm
--> /faq.htm
--> /RestoreToDefault.htm
--> /CreateRulesBasedOnPackets.htm
--> /02_main_window_status.gif
--> /10_button_min.gif
--> /10_button_topmost.gif
--> /10_button_topmost_state.gif
--> /10_button_max.gif
--> /10_button_restore.gif
--> /10_button_close.gif
--> /11_deny.gif
 --> /11_filter.gif
--> /11_pass.gif
--> /03_monitor_applications.gif
--> /04_log_applications.gif
--> /04_log_textlog.gif
--> /06_options.gif
--> /01_systray_deny_alerting.gif
--> /01_icon_16.gif
--> /01_systray_filter.gif
--> /01_systray_deny.gif
--> /01_systray_pass.gif
--> /09_menu.gif
--> /05_ruleset_Websites.gif
--> /05_ruleset_Intranet.gif
--> /20_wizard01.gif
--> /20_wizard02.gif
--> /20_wizard03.gif
--> /05_ruleset_applications.gif
--> /05_ruleset_appproperty.gif
--> /05_ruleset_websitesproperty.gif
--> /05_ruleset_intranetproperty.gif
--> /05_ruleset_ICMP.gif
--> /05_ruleset_icmpproperty.gif
--> /05_ruleset_networktype.gif
--> /05_ruleset_ipproperty.gif
--> /05_ruleset_builtin.gif
--> /05_ruleset_timetype.gif
--> /12_prompt_app_out.gif
--> /12_prompt_websites.gif
--> /12_prompt_nnb_in.gif
--> /12_prompt_icmp_in.gif
--> /22_Property.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_app1.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_port1.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_connection1.gif
--> /09_menu_log.gif
--> /09_menu_rules.gif
--> /21_PasswordProtection_SetPass.gif
--> /21_PasswordProtection_Logon.gif
--> /21_PasswordProtection_Forgot.gif
--> /06_BalloonMessage_prompt.gif
--> /06_BalloonMessage_alert.gif
--> /20_wizard04.gif
--> /20_wizard05.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_app2.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_port2.gif
--> /09_menu_monitor_connection2.gif
--> /custom.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
xfilter.dll
xfilter.exe
xics.cfg
xquietad.cfg
xquietgn.cfg
xserver.cfg
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\default\
xacl.cfg
xaclgn.cfg
xcustom.cfg
xics.cfg
xquietad.cfg
xquietgn.cfg
xserver.cfg
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\l2mfix\
direct.txt
fixautont.html.url
KEYPRESS.com
l2m-report.txt
l2mfix.bat
locate.com
Ntrights.exe
pv.exe
pv.txt
readme.txt
report.txt
restart.exe
second.bat
strings.exe
zip.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\l2mfix\regfixes\
win2000def.reg
winlogondefaults.reg
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\log\
hijackthis.log
L2M-report.txt
report.txt
startuplist.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\online\
default.htm
leftbar.gif
pfw.gif
standard.css
twister.gif
xnetgdn.gif
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\remove\
allow_reinstall.reg
remove_safemode.bat
remove_safemode.reg
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\Trackqoo\
Report.txt
Track qoo 1.vbs
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\WinPFind\WinPFind\
patterns.txt
winpfind.exe
[DETECTION] Contains suspicious code HEURISTIC/Hijacker
[WARNING] The file was ignored!
WinPFind.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\WinPFind\WinPFind\plugins\
Monitors.def
OpenCommand.def
Policies.def
Qoologic.def
RDriv.def
SharedTaskScheduler.def
WareOut.def
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Favorites\
Desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\
GDIPFONTCACHEV1.dat
IconCache.db
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{A6D3AC16-930E-484F-A93C-930BE9127B50}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\
cleanup.log
Folders.dbx
Inbox.dbx
Offline.dbx
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\
MSIMGSIZ.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\
CurrentDatabase_219.wmdb
CurrentDatabase_59R.wmdb
wmpfolders.wmdb
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\
UsrClass.dat
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
UsrClass.dat.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\10.0\
WMSDKNS.dtd
WMSDKNS.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Application Data\{3248F0A6-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150060}\
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist011988010119880102\
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\
25056.msi
288b92.msi
361737.msi
47660a.msi
jinstall.cfg
plf9.tmp
plfC.tmp
TWAIN.log
Twain001.Mtx
Twunk001.MTX
Twunk002.MTX
WER1.tmp
WER144.tmp
WER145.tmp
WER146.tmp
WER2.tmp
WER3.tmp
WER38.tmp
WER4.tmp
WER6.tmp
WER7.tmp
yiebio5_6_0_0.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
--> ycomp5_6_0_0.inf
~DF6F61.tmp
~DF750D.tmp
~DF7F96.tmp
~DFA0BE.tmp
~DFACE3.tmp
~DFBCA5.tmp
~DFCB0B.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\ICD1.tmp\
jinstall.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\ICD2.tmp\
jinstall-1_5_0_06.inf
jinstall.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\pftB~tmp\
HISTORY.bld
Ins9XMsi.exe
InsNTMsi.exe
mfc42.dll
msvcrt.dll
MyCDPro.msi
NPWMSDrm.dll
pconfig.dcf
readme.txt
Setup.exe
Setup.ini
_WMANScp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\pftB~tmp\DLA\
DLA.msi
HISTORY.bld
Ins9XMsi.exe
InsNTMsi.exe
mfc42.dll
msvcrt.dll
pconfig.dcf
readme.txt
Setup.exe
Setup.ini
urldata.ini


----------



## jay1327

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for RootkitRevealer[1].zip\
RootkitRevealer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for xfilter_en.zip\
setup.exe
[0] Archive type: CAB SFX (self extracting)
--> \Disk1\ikernel.ex_
[1] Archive type: MSCOMPRESS
--> AVSCAN-000000E1
--> \Disk1\data1.hdr
--> \Disk1\data1.cab
--> \Disk1\data2.cab
--> \Disk1\Setup.exe
--> \Disk1\Setup.ini
--> \Disk1\Setup.inx
--> \Disk1\layout.bin
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QX5XO0CY\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\UZWXIR2H\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WDY7YBI9\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\YDME2ENO\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\VIES4F85\
HISTORY.bld
Ins9XMsi.exe
InsNTMsi.exe
mfc42.dll
msvcrt.dll
MyCDPro.msi
NPWMSDrm.dll
pconfig.dcf
readme.txt
Setup.exe
Setup.ini
_WMANScp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\VIES4F85\DLA\
DLA.msi
HISTORY.bld
Ins9XMsi.exe
InsNTMsi.exe
mfc42.dll
msvcrt.dll
pconfig.dcf
readme.txt
Setup.exe
Setup.ini
urldata.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER1.tmp.dir00\
manifest.txt
sysdata.xml
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER144.tmp.dir00\
appcompat.txt
manifest.txt
msiexec.exe.hdmp
msiexec.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER145.tmp.dir00\
appcompat.txt
msiexec.exe.hdmp
msiexec.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER146.tmp.dir00\
msiexec.exe.hdmp
msiexec.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER3.tmp.dir00\
setup_wm.exe.hdmp
setup_wm.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER4.tmp.dir00\
setup_wm.exe.hdmp
setup_wm.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER6.tmp.dir00\
iexplore.exe.hdmp
iexplore.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\WER7.tmp.dir00\
appcompat.txt
msiexec.exe.hdmp
msiexec.exe.mdmp
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\_is3\
0x0404.ini
0x0407.ini
0x0409.ini
0x040a.ini
0x040c.ini
0x0410.ini
0x0411.ini
0x0412.ini
0x041d.ini
0x0804.ini
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
setup.bmp
Setup.ini
_ISMSIDEL.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\_is5\
0x0404.ini
0x0407.ini
0x0409.ini
0x040a.ini
0x040c.ini
0x0410.ini
0x0411.ini
0x0412.ini
0x041d.ini
0x0804.ini
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
setup.bmp
Setup.ini
_ISMSIDEL.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\_isB\
0x0404.ini
0x0407.ini
0x0409.ini
0x040a.ini
0x040c.ini
0x0410.ini
0x0411.ini
0x0412.ini
0x041d.ini
0x0804.ini
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
setup.bmp
Setup.ini
_ISMSIDEL.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temp\_isFB\
0x0404.ini
0x0407.ini
0x0409.ini
0x040a.ini
0x040c.ini
0x0410.ini
0x0411.ini
0x0412.ini
0x041d.ini
0x0804.ini
1033.MST
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6.msi
setup.bmp
Setup.ini
_ISMSIDEL.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\01234567\
299_domain[1].gif
2[1].gif
463935-something-redirecting-my-web-pages-3[1].html
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> 463935-something-redirecting-my-web-pages-3[1]
463935-something-redirecting-my-web-pages-3[2].html
ads[1].htm
ads[2].htm
ads[3].htm
angelavtsg[1].gif
bottom_r[1].gif
b[1].gif
CANIIP3F.png
cayj052j
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
computerbild_testsieger[1].jpg
computer[1].gif
container_left[1].gif
desktop.ini
dl_antivir_rot[1].gif
flagge_de_sprache[1].gif
flagge_gb_sprache[1].gif
gradient_b-left[1].gif
gradient_thead[1].gif
hea_diet[1].jpg
lastpost[1].gif
logo[1].gif
mc2[1].js
messenger[1].htm
msgn[1].gif
nw2[1].gif
PC-Praxis-Logo[1].jpg
pldn3[1].gif
reply_small[1].gif
search[1].htm
search[1].php
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> search[1]
search[2].php
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> search[2]
server[1].gif
server[2].gif
style[1].css
tag_diet[1].gif
talk[1].gif
top[1].gif
t[1].png
vbulletin_menu[1].js
vbulletin_quick_reply[1].js
yahoo[2]
y_1.9.3[1].js
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6VQ1UNYD\
02_SPAR_TIPP_Award[1].gif
10years-small[1].png
11[1].gif
23522[1].gif
ads[1].htm
allinonen[1].html
bottom_l[1].gif
ca31prue
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
ca6723a5
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
ca6jgxqn
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
cao1adzo
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
Cartoons_-_Pink_Panther[1].gif
caudhl4e
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
desktop.ini
eek[1].gif
free-av[1]
gradient_b-right[1].gif
grandcanyonsmall[1].jpg
menu_open[1].gif
multipage[1].gif
my[1].gif
navbits_start[1].gif
premium_edition-a[1].gif
reply[1].gif
schirm_links3a[1].jpg
search[2]
sendtofriend[1].gif
show_ads[2].js
thread_dot_hot_new[1].gif
top_domain[1].gif
top_l[1].gif
ulm_btn_11px_l[1].gif
urchin[1].js
useraward_month0601[1].gif
user_online[1].gif
v5_mail_t[1].gif
vbulletin_editor[1].css
vbulletin_global[1].js
vbulletin_menu[1].js
vbulletin_quick_edit[1].js
y3[1].gif
yschx_20060428[1].css
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\INUXU1QN\
10[1].gif
13441[1].gif
70illt[1].gif
9[1].gif
addpoll[1].gif
ads[1].htm
ads[2].htm
answers[1].gif
antivir_workstation_win7u_en_h[1].exe
[0] Archive type: RAR SFX (self extracting)
--> eula.txt
--> readme.txt
--> basic\addr_file.html
--> filelist.ini
--> product.ini
--> basic\avcenter.exe
--> basic\avcmd.exe
--> basic\avconfig.exe
--> basic\avesvc.exe
--> basic\avgnt.exe
--> basic\avguard.exe
--> basic\avmailc.exe
--> basic\AVMCDLG.exe
--> basic\avnotify.exe
--> basic\avscan.exe
--> basic\guardgui.exe
--> basic\licmgr.exe
--> basic\preupd.exe
--> basic\sched.exe
--> basic\setup.exe
--> basic\update.exe
--> upgrade.exe
--> basic\avconfig.dll
--> basic\avesvcr.dll
--> basic\avewin32.dll
--> basic\avgcmxp.dll
--> basic\avinet.dll
--> basic\AVMAILCR.dll
--> basic\avnotify.dll
--> basic\avpack32.dll
--> basic\avpref.dll
--> basic\AVReg.dll
--> basic\avrep.dll
--> basic\AVRpBase.dll
--> basic\avscan.dll
--> basic\avsda.dll
--> basic\ccgen.dll
--> basic\ccgenrc.dll
--> basic\ccgrdrc.dll
--> basic\ccguard.dll
--> basic\cclic.dll
--> basic\cclicrc.dll
--> basic\ccmainrc.dll
--> basic\ccmgrdrc.dll
--> basic\ccmguard.dll
--> basic\ccprofil.dll
--> basic\ccquamgr.dll
--> basic\ccquarc.dll
--> basic\ccreporc.dll
--> basic\ccreport.dll
--> basic\ccscanrc.dll
--> basic\ccsched.dll
--> basic\ccscherc.dll
--> basic\ccupdate.dll
--> basic\ccupdrc.dll
--> guardevt.dll
--> basic\guardmsg.dll
--> basic\LicMgr.dll
--> basic\luke.dll
--> basic\lukeres.dll
--> basic\mfc71u.dll
--> basic\msvcp71.dll
--> basic\msvcr71.dll
--> basic\NetNT.dll
--> basic\Netnw.dll
--> basic\psapi.dll
--> rchelp.dll
--> rcimage.dll
--> rctext.dll
--> basic\scewxml.dll
--> basic\schedr.dll
--> basic\setup.dll
--> basic\shlext.dll
--> basic\smtplib.dll
--> basic\sporder.dll
--> basic\unacev2.dll
--> basic\updgui.dll
--> basic\updguirc.dll
--> basic\updlib.dll
--> basic\updlibrc.dll
--> upgrade.dll
--> basic\wsplugin.dll
--> basic\avgio.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\NT\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntflt.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntflt.sys
--> basic\NT\avgntmgr.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntmgr.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntmgr.sys
--> scanjob.avj
--> startupd.avj
--> updjob.avj
--> alldiscs.avp
--> alldrives.avp
--> folder.avp
--> mydocs.avp
--> rmdiscs.avp
--> sysdir.avp
--> basic\Common_msg.avr
--> basic\Update_msg.avr
--> avwin.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /detection_bootsectorvirus.htm
--> /setup_systemrequirements.htm
--> /license_overview.htm
--> /setup_installation.htm
--> /setup_deinstallation.htm
--> /detection_scanner.htm
--> /detection_infectedmailbox.htm
--> /general_helpcenter.htm
--> /license_demoversion.htm
--> /detection_guard.htm
--> /detection_archive.htm
--> /setup_overview.htm
--> /detection_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_scanner.htm
--> /cc_extra_detectionlist.htm
--> /cc_view_quarantine.htm
--> /cc_view_guard.htm
--> /cc_view_scheduler.htm
--> /cc_overview.htm
--> /cc_extra_bootrecords.htm
--> /scanner_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_status.htm
--> /cc_view_update.htm
--> /scanner_main.htm
--> /cc_view_reports.htm
--> /cc_menu_file.htm
--> /cc_update_startupdate.htm
--> /cc_extra_configuration.htm
--> /config_overview.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_scanner.htm
--> /cc_help_about.htm
--> /cc_help_readme.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_archives.htm
--> /config_scanner_report.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /cc_help_contents.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_filter.htm
--> /cc_update_updatevdf.htm
--> /config_guard_report.htm
--> /config_general_update.htm
--> /config_general_directories.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /config_guard_scan.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_general_security.htm
--> /config_general_email.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_filter.htm
--> /config_guard.htm
--> /config_general_threat_categories.htm
--> /info_overview.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet_proxy.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet.htm
--> /virus_virusandothermalware.htm
--> /trayicon_overview.htm
--> /faq_wsc.htm
--> /updater_overview.htm
--> /virus_threatcategories.htm
--> /config_fileextensions_newfileextension.htm
--> /info_contact.htm
--> /config_fileextensions.htm
--> /faq_problems.htm
--> /faq_overview.htm
--> /faq_faq.htm
--> /setup_modify.htm
--> /faq_shortcuts.htm
--> /general_tradecopy.htm
--> /cc_help_support.htm
--> /info_suspicousfiles.htm
--> /info_technicalsupport.htm
--> /info_falsepositives.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /avwin.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /default.css
--> /images/cc_scheduler_new.png
--> /images/cc_qa_send to.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore to.png
--> /images/detection_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_ok.png
--> /images/gen_hint.png
--> /images/cc_report_update_failed.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_guard.png
--> /images/cc_report_print.png
--> /images/cc_configuration.png
--> /images/updater_main.png
--> /images/detection_mailbox.png
--> /images/wsc_off.png
--> /images/detection_virinfo.png
--> /images/detection_guard.png
--> /images/cc_warning_small.png
--> /images/cc_report.png
--> /images/config_button_points.png
--> /images/cc_delete.png
--> /images/wsc_not found.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_update.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_info.png
--> /images/cc_guard_reset statistic.png
--> /images/wsc_not monitored.png
--> /images/trayicon_inactive.png
--> /images/wsc_out of date.png
--> /images/cc_status_inactive.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_main.png
--> /images/cc_warning.png
--> /images/cc_status_active.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_edit.png
--> /images/detection_archive.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_shortcut.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_ad to.png
--> /images/cc_guard_info.png
--> /images/config_main.png
--> /images/wsc_on.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_info.png
--> /images/cc_report_view_report.png
--> /images/trayicon_active.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore.png
--> /images/cc_status_warn.png
--> /images/cc_qa_rescan.png
--> /images/cc_report_view.png
--> /images/cc_help.png
--> /images/gen_logo.png
--> /images/scanner_main.png
--> /avwin.hhc
--> /avwin.hhk
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> basic\avconfig.cpl
--> build.dat
--> setupprf.dat
--> hbedv.key
--> basic\avconfig.cpl.manifest
--> antivir.oem
--> weblink.url
--> basic\antivir0.vdf
--> basic\antivir1.vdf
--> basic\antivir2.vdf
--> basic\antivir3.vdf
arrow_list[1].gif
AVIRA_logo[1].gif
bc_1.7.3[1].js
biggrin[1].gif
bottom[1].gif
ca63w3vw
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
CAGB5ZUA.png
CAU1GR0N.png
CAZUOVFL.gif
chip04[1].gif
chip_leserwahl2006[1].gif
ckbx_grn[1].gif
container_right[1].gif
counter[1].js
desktop.ini
google[1].gif
gradient_header[1].gif
new[1].gif
paperclip[1].gif
promo[1].gif
report[1].gif
style-tsg35[1].css
style[1].css
techguy[2]
tongue[1].gif
top_r[1].gif
tri_web2[1].gif
vbspell[1].js
vbulletin_global[1].js
vbulletin_textedit[1].js
video[1].gif
wink[1].gif
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\YTQZ8VGP\
0528couric[1].jpg
125[1].gif
463935-something-redirecting-my-web-pages[2].html
ads[1].htm
ads[2].htm
ads[3].htm
ar_next[1].gif
bc_2.0.3[1].js
blt_sqr[1].gif
bullet[1].gif
CACDEFGZ.png
cadsfqzv
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
caq30p6f
[0] Archive type: GZ
--> unkwn
casper2 (4)[1].jpg
cermaktech[1].gif
chip02[1].gif
clear[1].gif
collapse_tcat[1].gif
collapse_thead[1].gif
desktop.ini
firstnew[1].gif
free-av_rot[1].gif
gradient_navigation1[1].gif
gradient_navigation2[1].gif
gradient_tcat[1].gif
img_diet[1].jpg
index[1].html
larger cat attack[1].gif
ma_search_1[1].gif
ml[1].gif
pcintern[1].jpg
pcmagazin_leserwahl2006[1].gif
printer[1].gif
reply_bottom[1].gif
server[1].gif
smile[1].gif
subscribed[1].gif
subscribe[1].gif
thread_dot_hot[1].gif
thumbsup[1].gif
trfc_bckt[1].gif
ult3_1.3[1].js
user[1].gif
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\
18setup.jpg
18setup2.jpg
AntiHookProSetup25.msi
antivir_workstation_win7u_en_h.exe
[0] Archive type: RAR SFX (self extracting)
--> eula.txt
--> readme.txt
--> basic\addr_file.html
--> filelist.ini
--> product.ini
--> basic\avcenter.exe
--> basic\avcmd.exe
--> basic\avconfig.exe
--> basic\avesvc.exe
--> basic\avgnt.exe
--> basic\avguard.exe
--> basic\avmailc.exe
--> basic\AVMCDLG.exe
--> basic\avnotify.exe
--> basic\avscan.exe
--> basic\guardgui.exe
--> basic\licmgr.exe
--> basic\preupd.exe
--> basic\sched.exe
--> basic\setup.exe
--> basic\update.exe
--> upgrade.exe
--> basic\avconfig.dll
--> basic\avesvcr.dll
--> basic\avewin32.dll
--> basic\avgcmxp.dll
--> basic\avinet.dll
--> basic\AVMAILCR.dll
--> basic\avnotify.dll
--> basic\avpack32.dll
--> basic\avpref.dll
--> basic\AVReg.dll
--> basic\avrep.dll
--> basic\AVRpBase.dll
--> basic\avscan.dll
--> basic\avsda.dll
--> basic\ccgen.dll
--> basic\ccgenrc.dll
--> basic\ccgrdrc.dll
--> basic\ccguard.dll
--> basic\cclic.dll
--> basic\cclicrc.dll
--> basic\ccmainrc.dll
--> basic\ccmgrdrc.dll
--> basic\ccmguard.dll
--> basic\ccprofil.dll
--> basic\ccquamgr.dll
--> basic\ccquarc.dll
--> basic\ccreporc.dll
--> basic\ccreport.dll
--> basic\ccscanrc.dll
--> basic\ccsched.dll
--> basic\ccscherc.dll
--> basic\ccupdate.dll
--> basic\ccupdrc.dll
--> guardevt.dll
--> basic\guardmsg.dll
--> basic\LicMgr.dll
--> basic\luke.dll
--> basic\lukeres.dll
--> basic\mfc71u.dll
--> basic\msvcp71.dll
--> basic\msvcr71.dll
--> basic\NetNT.dll
--> basic\Netnw.dll
--> basic\psapi.dll
--> rchelp.dll
--> rcimage.dll
--> rctext.dll
--> basic\scewxml.dll
--> basic\schedr.dll
--> basic\setup.dll
--> basic\shlext.dll
--> basic\smtplib.dll
--> basic\sporder.dll
--> basic\unacev2.dll
--> basic\updgui.dll
--> basic\updguirc.dll
--> basic\updlib.dll
--> basic\updlibrc.dll
--> upgrade.dll
--> basic\wsplugin.dll
--> basic\avgio.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\NT\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntdd.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntflt.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntflt.sys
--> basic\NT\avgntmgr.sys
--> basic\2k\avgntmgr.sys
--> basic\XP\avgntmgr.sys
--> scanjob.avj
--> startupd.avj
--> updjob.avj
--> alldiscs.avp
--> alldrives.avp
--> folder.avp
--> mydocs.avp
--> rmdiscs.avp
--> sysdir.avp
--> basic\Common_msg.avr
--> basic\Update_msg.avr
--> avwin.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /detection_bootsectorvirus.htm
--> /setup_systemrequirements.htm
--> /license_overview.htm
--> /setup_installation.htm
--> /setup_deinstallation.htm
--> /detection_scanner.htm
--> /detection_infectedmailbox.htm
--> /general_helpcenter.htm
--> /license_demoversion.htm
--> /detection_guard.htm
--> /detection_archive.htm
--> /setup_overview.htm
--> /detection_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_scanner.htm
--> /cc_extra_detectionlist.htm
--> /cc_view_quarantine.htm
--> /cc_view_guard.htm
--> /cc_view_scheduler.htm
--> /cc_overview.htm
--> /cc_extra_bootrecords.htm
--> /scanner_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_status.htm
--> /cc_view_update.htm
--> /scanner_main.htm
--> /cc_view_reports.htm
--> /cc_menu_file.htm
--> /cc_update_startupdate.htm
--> /cc_extra_configuration.htm
--> /config_overview.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_scanner.htm
--> /cc_help_about.htm
--> /cc_help_readme.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_archives.htm
--> /config_scanner_report.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /cc_help_contents.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_filter.htm
--> /cc_update_updatevdf.htm
--> /config_guard_report.htm
--> /config_general_update.htm
--> /config_general_directories.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /config_guard_scan.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_general_security.htm
--> /config_general_email.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_filter.htm
--> /config_guard.htm
--> /config_general_threat_categories.htm
--> /info_overview.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet_proxy.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet.htm
--> /virus_virusandothermalware.htm
--> /trayicon_overview.htm
--> /faq_wsc.htm
--> /updater_overview.htm
--> /virus_threatcategories.htm
--> /config_fileextensions_newfileextension.htm
--> /info_contact.htm
--> /config_fileextensions.htm
--> /faq_problems.htm
--> /faq_overview.htm
--> /faq_faq.htm
--> /setup_modify.htm
--> /faq_shortcuts.htm
--> /general_tradecopy.htm
--> /cc_help_support.htm
--> /info_suspicousfiles.htm
--> /info_technicalsupport.htm
--> /info_falsepositives.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /avwin.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /default.css
--> /images/cc_scheduler_new.png
--> /images/cc_qa_send to.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore to.png
--> /images/detection_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_ok.png
--> /images/gen_hint.png
--> /images/cc_report_update_failed.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_guard.png
--> /images/cc_report_print.png
--> /images/cc_configuration.png
--> /images/updater_main.png
--> /images/detection_mailbox.png
--> /images/wsc_off.png
--> /images/detection_virinfo.png
--> /images/detection_guard.png
--> /images/cc_warning_small.png
--> /images/cc_report.png
--> /images/config_button_points.png
--> /images/cc_delete.png
--> /images/wsc_not found.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_update.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_info.png
--> /images/cc_guard_reset statistic.png
--> /images/wsc_not monitored.png
--> /images/trayicon_inactive.png
--> /images/wsc_out of date.png
--> /images/cc_status_inactive.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_main.png
--> /images/cc_warning.png
--> /images/cc_status_active.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_edit.png
--> /images/detection_archive.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_shortcut.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_ad to.png
--> /images/cc_guard_info.png
--> /images/config_main.png
--> /images/wsc_on.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_info.png
--> /images/cc_report_view_report.png
--> /images/trayicon_active.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore.png
--> /images/cc_status_warn.png
--> /images/cc_qa_rescan.png
--> /images/cc_report_view.png
--> /images/cc_help.png
--> /images/gen_logo.png
--> /images/scanner_main.png
--> /avwin.hhc
--> /avwin.hhk
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> basic\avconfig.cpl
--> build.dat
--> setupprf.dat
--> hbedv.key


----------



## jay1327

--> basic\avconfig.cpl.manifest
--> antivir.oem
--> weblink.url
--> basic\antivir0.vdf
--> basic\antivir1.vdf
--> basic\antivir2.vdf
--> basic\antivir3.vdf
asrlsetup.exe
AVSCAN-19880101-062917-78432B0F.log
award bios site link.rtf
bel plusone.psd
bell.JPG
blbeta.exe
BlockRemove.exe
desktop.ini
drivermanagerv1.00webdownload.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> setup.exe
ewido-setup.exe
firsttime1119-3.JPG
fsbl-19880101083408.log
fsbl-19880101085624.log
fsbl-19880101123914.log
fsbl-19880101124040.log
fsbl-19880101124602.log
hijackthis.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> HijackThis.exe
hijackthis_sfx.exe
[0] Archive type: ZIP SFX (self extracting)
--> HijackThis.exe
HJTsetup.exe
hosts.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> HOSTS
--> mvps.bat
--> License.txt
--> PrivacyPolicy.txt
--> readme.txt
instru.txt
jre-1_5_0_06-windows-i586-p-iftw.exe
jre-1_5_0_06-windows-i586-p.exe
KillBox.exe
KillBox.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> KillBox.exe
l2mfix.exe
[0] Archive type: ZIP SFX (self extracting)
--> l2mfix/l2mfix.bat
--> l2mfix/locate.com
--> l2mfix/Ntrights.exe
--> l2mfix/readme.txt
--> l2mfix/second.bat
--> l2mfix/zip.exe
--> l2mfix/fixautont.html.url
--> l2mfix/regfixes/winlogondefaults.reg
--> l2mfix/regfixes/win2000def.reg
--> l2mfix/strings.exe
--> l2mfix/restart.exe
--> l2mfix/KEYPRESS.com
--> l2mfix/pv.exe
--> l2mfix/pv.txt
LSPFix.exe
mwav.exe
[0] Archive type: ZIP SFX (self extracting)
--> base011.avc
--> base055.avc
--> base056.avc
--> base057.avc
--> base058.avc
--> base059.avc
--> base060.avc
--> base061.avc
--> base062.avc
--> base063.avc
--> base064.avc
--> base065.avc
--> base066.avc
--> base067.avc
--> base068.avc
--> base069.avc
--> base070.avc
--> base071.avc
--> base072.avc
--> base073.avc
--> base074.avc
--> base075.avc
--> base076.avc
--> base077.avc
--> base078.avc
--> base079.avc
--> base080.avc
--> base081.avc
--> base082.avc
--> base083.avc
--> base084.avc
--> base085.avc
--> base086.avc
--> base087.avc
--> base088.avc
--> base089.avc
--> base090.avc
--> base091.avc
--> base092.avc
--> base093.avc
--> base094.avc
--> base095.avc
--> base096.avc
--> base999.avc
--> bitmap1.bmp
--> ca.avc
--> config.lan
--> daily.avc
--> daily-ex.avc
--> eicar.avc
--> engine.cfg
--> ext001.avc
--> ext002.avc
--> ext003.avc
--> ext004.avc
--> ext005.avc
--> ext006.avc
--> ext999.avc
--> extract.avc
--> extr-cab.avc
--> fa.avc
--> gen001.avc
--> gen002.avc
--> gen003.avc
--> gen004.avc
--> gen999.avc
--> generic.avc
--> Getvlist.exe
--> ipc.dll
--> kavss.dll
--> kavss.exe
--> kavssd.dll
--> kavssdi.dll
--> kavssi.dll
--> KAVUpd.dll
--> kavupd.exe
--> kavvlg.dll
--> kernel.avc
--> keyid.dat
--> krn001.avc
--> krn002.avc
--> krn003.avc
--> krndos.avc
--> krnengn.avc
--> krnexe32.avc
--> krnexe.avc
--> krnjava.avc
--> krnmacro.avc
--> krnunp.avc
--> macro.avc
--> mail.avc
--> main.avi
--> malware.avc
--> MicroWorld Toolkit Utility.txt
--> msvlclnt.dll
--> mwav.ini
--> mwavscan.com
--> newexe.avc
--> newexeg.avc
--> ocr.avc
--> pornware.avc
--> product.bmp
--> psapi.dll
--> riched32.dll
--> riskware.avc
--> script.avc
--> smart.avc
--> troj001.avc
--> troj003.avc
--> troj005.avc
--> troj007.avc
--> troj009.avc
--> troj011.avc
--> troj012.avc
--> troj013.avc
--> troj014.avc
--> troj015.avc
--> troj016.avc
--> trojan.avc
--> unp000.avc
--> unp001.avc
--> unp002.avc
--> unp003.avc
--> unp004.avc
--> unp005.avc
--> unp006.avc
--> unp007.avc
--> unp008.avc
--> unp009.avc
--> unp010.avc
--> unp011.avc
--> unp012.avc
--> unp013.avc
--> unp014.avc
--> unp015.avc
--> unp016.avc
--> unp017.avc
--> unp018.avc
--> unp019.avc
--> unp020.avc
--> unp021.avc
--> unp022.avc
--> unp023.avc
--> unp024.avc
--> unp025.avc
--> unp026.avc
--> unp027.avc
--> unp028.avc
--> unp029.avc
--> unp030.avc
--> unp031.avc
--> unp032.avc
--> unp033.avc
--> unpack.avc
--> up040702.avc
--> up040709.avc
--> up040716.avc
--> up040723.avc
--> up040730.avc
--> up040806.avc
--> up040813.avc
--> up040820.avc
--> up040827.avc
--> up040903.avc
--> virus004.avc
--> virus005.avc
--> virus006.avc
--> virus007.avc
--> virus008.avc
--> virus009.avc
--> virus010.avc
--> virus011.avc
--> virus012.avc
--> virus013.avc
--> virus014.avc
--> virus015.avc
--> virus016.avc
--> virus017.avc
--> virus018.avc
--> virus019.avc
--> virus020.avc
--> virus.avi
--> worm.avc
--> x-files.avc
--> 0005DA77.key
--> 0006C9D5.key
--> 7_45097.klc
--> 101_45095.klc
--> 102_4060.klc
--> 102_45097.klc
--> 125_45027.klc
--> 0004960D.key
--> advware.avc
--> avcmhk4.dll
--> avp0406.avc
--> avp.klb
--> avp.set
--> avp.vnd
--> backdoor.avc
--> base001.avc
--> base002.avc
--> base003.avc
--> base004.avc
--> base005.avc
--> base006.avc
--> base007.avc
--> base008.avc
--> base009.avc
--> base010.avc
ResetProtocolDefaults.reg
RootkitReveal.txt
RootkitRevealer.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> RootkitRevealer.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /RootkitRevealer.hhk
--> /Introduction.htm
--> /Rookits.htm
--> /How_Rootkit_Revealer_Works.htm
--> /Using_RootkitRevealer.htm
--> /Reporting_Bugs_and_Feedback.htm
--> /Interpreting_the_Output.htm
--> /Rootkit_Resources.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /RootkitRevealer.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /rootkit.css
--> /image3.jpg
--> /RootkitRevealer.hhc
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> RootkitRevealer.exe
--> Eula.txt
SAMUELwin.txt
shellfix.reg
SmitfraudFix.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> SmitfraudFix/Process.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/Reboot.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/restart.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/SmitfraudFix.cmd
--> SmitfraudFix/SrchSTS.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/swreg.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/swsc.exe
solobel18.jpg
SpSeHjfix112.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> SpSeHjfix112.exe
[DETECTION] Contains suspicious code HEURISTIC/Malware.FKM
[WARNING] Infected files in archives cannot be repaired!
[WARNING] The file was ignored!
ssfsetup4129_1869784993.exe
uninst.exe
unlocker1.8.2.exe
winaudit.exe
winsockxpfix.exe
wmp11-windowsxp-x86-enu.exe
xfilter_en.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> whatsnew.txt
--> readme.txt
--> setup.exe
[1] Archive type: CAB SFX (self extracting)
--> \Disk1\ikernel.ex_
[2] Archive type: MSCOMPRESS
--> AVSCAN-0000040D
--> \Disk1\data1.hdr
--> \Disk1\data1.cab
--> \Disk1\data2.cab
--> \Disk1\Setup.exe
--> \Disk1\Setup.ini
--> \Disk1\Setup.inx
--> \Disk1\layout.bin
--> License.txt
xfilter_update_en.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\jay comp\
sp24029.exe
[0] Archive type: CAB SFX (self extracting)
--> \325.rom
--> \Flash.exe
--> \Installer.exe
--> \SP24029.rtf
--> \WinFlash.sys
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\log runs\
after scans-hijackthis.log
ewido-Scan report_19880101.txt
hijackthis.log
hijackthissafemode.txt
instructions 2.rtf
instructs.rtf
panda-Activescan.txt
RootkitReveal.txt
Spy Sweeper Session Log.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\log runs second\
hijackthis.log
last scan after all logs-hijackthis.txt
RKfiles-log.txt
scan end of all scans-hijackthis.log
silent runner.rtf
silent runner2.rtf
trackgoo.txt
winpfind log.rtf
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\My Music\
Desktop.ini
Sample Music.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\My Videos\
Desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\progs-misc\
camstudio.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> CamStudioCodec10.zip
[1] Archive type: ZIP
--> CamStudio Codec/camcodec.dll
--> CamStudio Codec/camcodec.inf
--> CamStudio Codec/copying.txt
--> CamStudio Codec/install.txt
--> CamStudio Codec/readme.txt
--> CamStudio20.exe
nero-6.6.1.4.exe
[0] Archive type: RAR SFX (self extracting)
--> Nero\CDI\CDI_VCD.app
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NDParser.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeAudCD.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeAudio.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeAudioConv.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeCapture.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeDVD.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeDVSplitter.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeFileSourceAsync.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeFileSrc.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeFSource.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeNDAud.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeNDMux.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeNDVid.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NePhotoSource.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NePSMuxer.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeQTDec.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeRender.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeResize.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeroFormatConv.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeroVideoProc.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeSceneDetector.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeSplitter.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeVcd.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeVCR.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeVideo.ax
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeVideoAnalyzer.ax
--> Nero\CDI\CDI_VCD.CFG
--> Nero\CDROM.cfg
--> Nero\nrestore.cfg
--> Setupx.cfg
--> Nero\Uninstall\UNNero.cfg
--> Nero Toolkit\CDSpeed_eng.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/dearuser.2.htm
--> /htm/AllBrowsers.css
--> /Help information_Eng.hhc
--> /Help information_Eng.hhk
--> /htm/rnd2hm_s.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_p.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_n.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> Nero BackItUp\NeroBackItUp_Deu.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/sehrgeehrternutzer..htm
--> /htm/AllBrowsers.css
--> /Help informationDE.hhc
--> /Help informationDE.hhk
--> /htm/rnd2hm_s.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_p.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_n.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> Nero BackItUp\NeroBackItUp_Fra.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/cherutilisateur.2.htm
--> /htm/AllBrowsers.css
--> /Help information_Fra.hhc
--> /Help information_Fra.hhk
--> /htm/rnd2hm_s.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_p.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_n.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> Nero BackItUp\NeroBackItUp_Jpn.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/.................2.htm
--> /htm/AllBrowsers.css
--> /Help informationJpn.hhc
--> /Help informationJpn.hhk
--> /htm/rnd2hm_s.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_p.gif
--> /htm/rnd2s_n.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> ImageDrive\ImageDrive.cpl
--> CoverDesigner\def.dat
--> CoverDesigner\stocks.dat
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\Aac.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\aacenc32.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\aacplus.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\AdvrCntr.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\Aiff.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\apreg.dll
--> Nero\AudioPluginMgr.dll
--> Nero\CDCopy.dll
--> Nero\cdr50s.dll
--> Nero\CDROM.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\DefConvertor.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\DriveLocker.dll
--> Nero\Drweb32.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\dvddisc.dll
--> Nero\DVDREALLOC.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\em2v.dll
--> Nero\Equalize.dll
--> Nero\FATImporter.dll
--> Redist\gdiplus.dll
--> Nero\GENCUSH.dll
--> Nero\Generatr.dll
--> Nero\GenFAT.dll
--> Nero\geniso.dll
--> Nero\GenPCHy.dll
--> Nero\GenUDF.dll
--> ImageDrive\idriveinst.dll
--> Nero\image.dll
--> ImageDrive\imagedrv.dll
--> Nero\ImageGen.dll
--> System\ImagX7.dll
--> System\ImagXpr7.dll
--> System\ImagXR7.dll
--> System\ImagXRA7.dll
--> Nero\ISOFS.dll
--> Nero\KARAOKE.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\lame_enc.dll
--> Nero\LLS.dll
--> Redist\mfc42.DLL
--> Nero\MMC.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\mp3PP.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\mp3PRO.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\mp3PRO_dmo.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\mp3PRO_hlp.dll
--> Nero\MPGEnc.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\msa7\msa.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\msa.dll
--> Redist\MSVCP60.DLL
--> Redist\msvcrt.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\MultiChannel.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\ndvddisc.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeAcEnc.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeAMR.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeEm2a.dll
--> Nero\NeHDBlkAccess.dll
--> Nero\NeMP3Dmo.dll
--> Nero\NeMP3Hlp.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\NeNDGui.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\neroadb.dll
--> Nero\neroAPI.dll
--> Common Files\DSFilters\neroapl.dll
--> WMPBurn\NeroBurnPlugin.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeroCBUI.dll
--> Nero\NeroCom.dll
--> Nero\neroDB.dll
--> Nero\neroErr.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeroIPP.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeroMediaCon.dll
--> Nero\NeroNet.dll
--> Nero\neroscsi.dll
--> Nero\neroshx.dll
--> Nero\neRSDB.dll
--> Nero\NetRecorder.dll
--> Nero\NeVCDEngine.dll
--> Common Files\Lib\NeVcr.dll
--> Nero\newtrf.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\ogg.dll
--> Nero\READHD16.dll
--> Nero\ReadHD32.dll
--> setup\shortcut.dll
--> Nero\TMPVImporter.dll
--> System\TwnLib20.dll
--> System\TwnLib4.dll
--> Nero\UDFImporter.dll
--> Nero\VCDMenu.dll
--> Nero\VMPEGEnc.dll
--> Nero\VMPEGEncNDX.dll
--> Common Files\AudioPlugins\wav.dll
--> Nero Wave Editor\waveedit.dll
--> Nero\WNASPI32.DLL
--> Redist\50comupd.exe
--> Nero BackItUp\BackItUp.exe
--> Nero Toolkit\CDSpeed.exe
--> CoverDesigner\CoverDes.exe
--> Nero Toolkit\DriveSpeed.exe
--> Nero Wave Editor\DXEnum.exe
--> Nero Toolkit\hwinfo.exe
--> ImageDrive\ImageDrive.exe
--> Nero Toolkit\InfoTool.exe
--> Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe
--> Nero BackItUp\NBR.exe
--> Nero\nero.exe
--> nero_y.exe
--> System\NeroCheck.exe
--> Nero\NeroCmd.exe
--> Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart.exe
--> Nero\NRESTORE.exe
--> Setupx.exe
--> Redist\shfolder.exe
--> nero soundtrax\SoundTrax.exe
--> Common Files\Lib\specialoffer.exe
--> Nero Wave Editor\WaveEdit.exe
--> WMPBurn\WMPBurn.exe
--> ycomp_setup_nero.exe
--> Nero\CDI\CDI_TEXT.fnt
--> Nero\DosBootimage.ima
--> ImageDrive\imagedrv.mpd
--> Nero\nres_dan.msg
--> Nero\nres_deu.msg
--> Nero\nres_eng.msg
--> Nero\nres_esp.msg
--> Nero\nres_fin.msg
--> Nero\nres_fra.msg
--> Nero\nres_hun.msg
--> Nero\nres_ita.msg
--> Nero\nres_jpn.msg
--> Nero\nres_nld.msg
--> Nero\nres_nor.msg
--> Nero\nres_ptg.msg
--> Nero\nres_rus.msg
--> Nero\nres_sve.msg
--> Nero\nres_trk.msg
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Audio_Classic.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Audio_Content.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Audio_Title.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Audio_TitleMax.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\AudioData.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\AudioData_B&W.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\AudioData_Classic.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\AudioData_Content.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\DanceHiphop.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\DanceHiphop_B&W.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data_B&W.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data_Classic.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data_Content.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data_Title.nct
--> CoverDesigner\Templates\Data_TitleMax.nct
--> Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls
--> Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls
--> CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls
--> CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls
--> Nero BackItUp\NBJ-Deu.nls
--> Nero BackItUp\NBJ-Jpn.nls
--> Nero BackItUp\NBR-Deu.nls
--> Nero BackItUp\NBR-Jpn.nls
--> Nero\Nerodeu.nls
--> Nero\Nerojpn.nls
--> nero soundtrax\SoundTrax-Deu.nls
--> nero soundtrax\SoundTrax-Jpn.nls
--> Nero Wave Editor\vplugins-deu.nls
--> Nero Wave Editor\vplugins-jpn.nls
--> Nero Wave Editor\waveedit-deu.nls
--> Nero Wave Editor\waveedit-jpn.nls
--> Nero Wave Editor\AudioControls2.ocx
--> Nero Wave Editor\Axis.ocx
--> CoverDesigner\CoverEdCtrl.ocx
--> nero soundtrax\EffectCtrl.ocx
--> Nero Wave Editor\LEDMeter.ocx
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\1e61b927-8c5044d4-ae889c51-dd586cd3.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\2c7682e2-d38b40b0-afd3ab3f-1119f089.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\36b69eab-4da7410e-a9233458-ff920a91.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\3e837f70-d5764187-951f9de3-34cf0129.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\53e09fcc-6dc04140-9f962ece-93584bc.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\541c03d3-cbfb40c0-b0385740-afec9f4.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\5d1f0052-f8114a9f-9deea25e-39d99e88.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\6073de43-6e416f-90412ea3-2b56d0af.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\73a712b4-d614426e-bd00e28a-2680e483.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\73abe042-a4514a93-853113e3-8a42a686.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\7c25acb5-fb1c458e-87732cad-5b483c26.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\8c3d0948-7044dc-8325bbcd-3a3a56ce.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\9568266b-fc044b76-aad47a1d-2a20fe2c.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\9ccd71-dd314df9-b871a1b2-adb7d13c.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\9d61817f-45664ed8-9445daa0-a46641de.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\a1d2638d-b23f429f-b0afdee5-a3350131.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\ac92b519-53b641d6-89c2ba98-44554b2c.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\b12dd394-8ac74eb1-95c9d1ec-2bf2ee19.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\b18df606-87964fc1-8b5c6414-bbe887a3.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\c62798c7-f50a4226-a88470d-37015a98.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\d8684a6c-a1a14e4a-93c59908-d63ba37e.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\d9608ef8-5d0d4927-a0091465-535f57ed.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\e450dd9d-ff584493-9bfcd356-9d10547c.pre
--> Nero Wave Editor\Presets\fed38076-c8f547a7-9f8e0da5-8e44486.pre
--> Nero\CDI\CDI_IMAG.rtf
--> ImageDrive\imagedrv.sys
--> ImageDrive\imagesrv.sys
--> setup\Eula_chs.txt
--> setup\Eula_cht.txt
--> setup\Eula_deu.txt
--> setup\Eula_ene.txt
--> setup\Eula_eng.txt
--> setup\Eula_enu.txt
--> setup\Eula_esm.txt
--> setup\Eula_esp.txt
--> setup\Eula_fra.txt
--> setup\Eula_frc.txt
--> setup\Eula_ita.txt
--> setup\Eula_jpn.txt
--> setup\Eula_kor.txt
--> setup\Eula_nld.txt
--> setup\Eula_ptg.txt
--> setup\Eula_sve.txt
--> Nero\Nero.txt
--> Nero\Nerodeu.txt
--> Nero\Nerojpn.txt
--> yahoo.txt
--> Nero\DRWEBASE.vdb
--> Nero\nerocd95.vxd
--> Nero\Boo.wav
--> Nero\DingDong.wav
--> Nero\Trumpet1.wav
--> Nero Wave Editor\DXBridge.wpl
--> Nero Wave Editor\vPlugIns.wpl
--> Nero Wave Editor\VSTBridge.wpl
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\
SmitfraudFix.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> SmitfraudFix/Process.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/Reboot.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/restart.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/SmitfraudFix.cmd
--> SmitfraudFix/SrchSTS.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/swreg.exe
--> SmitfraudFix/swsc.exe


----------



## khazars

Try this, if there isn't anything there then you'll need to post in the hardware forum and see if they can find anything!

Open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools Section" button. 
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" botton. 
Copy and paste that list here please.

Lets take a look at a start-up log from Hijack This. Click on config  misc 
tools  then beside Generate startuplist log put a check in both boxes and 
then click on General startuplist log and copy and paste the log here

post the hijack this startup log and the add/remove log!

Apropos fix

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will 
have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download AproposFix from here:
http://swandog46.geekstogo.com/aproposfix.exe

Save it to your desktop but do NOT run it yet.

Then please reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following:
1) Restart your computer
2) After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the 
Windows icon appears, press F8.
3) Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu should appear
4) Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode.

Once in Safe Mode, please double-click aproposfix.exe and unzip it to the 
desktop. Open the aproposfix folder on your desktop and run RunThis.bat. 
Follow the prompts.

When the tool is finished, please reboot back into normal mode, and post a 
new HijackThis log, along with the entire contents of the log.txt file in 
the aproposfix folder.


----------



## jay1327

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix\
Process.exe
Reboot.exe
restart.exe
SmitfraudFix.cmd
SrchSTS.exe
swreg.exe
swsc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\
AccessEnum.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> AccessEnum.exe
Autoruns.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> autoruns.exe
--> README.txt
--> autorunsc.exe
--> autoruns.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /autoruns.hhk
--> /Autoruns_Help.htm
--> /Configuring_the_Displayed_Locations_and_Entries.htm
--> /Getting_More_Information_about_an_Entry.htm
--> /Disabling_and_Deleting_Entries.htm
--> /Reporting_Bugs_and_Feedback.htm
--> /Comparing_to_Saved_Results.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /autoruns.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /autoruns.css
--> /autoruns.hhc
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
CpuMon.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> CPUMON.EXE
--> CPUMON.DLL
--> CPUSYS.SYS
--> CPUMON.hlp
FilemonNt.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> Filemon.exe
--> FILEMON.hlp
--> README.txt
Handle.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> handle.exe
Hostname.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> HOSTNAME.EXE
logonsessions.exe
LogonSessions.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> logonsessions.exe
--> README.txt
PsFile.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> psfile.exe
--> README.txt
PsInfo.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> Psinfo.exe
--> pdh.dll
PsKill.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> pskill.exe
--> README.txt
PsList.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> pslist.exe
PsSuspend.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> pssuspend.exe
PsTools.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> psshutdown.exe
--> pskill.exe
--> psloglist.exe
--> psloggedon.exe
--> psgetsid.exe
--> pdh.dll
--> psservice.exe
--> psfile.exe
--> psexec.exe
--> Pstools.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Pstools.hhk
--> /Introduction.htm
--> /PsExec.htm
--> /PsFile.htm
--> /PsGetSid.htm
--> /PsPasswd.htm
--> /PsList.htm
--> /PsLoggedOn.htm
--> /PsLogList.htm
--> /PsService.htm
--> /PsShutdown.htm
--> /PsUptime.htm
--> /PsInfo.htm
--> /PsSuspend.htm
--> /PsKill.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /Pstools.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /pstools.css
--> /Pstools.hhc
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> Psinfo.exe
--> pssuspend.exe
--> pslist.exe
--> README.txt
--> pspasswd.exe
RegmonNt.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> Regmon.exe
--> REGMON.hlp
rminstall.exe
RootkitRevealer.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> RootkitRevealer.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /RootkitRevealer.hhk
--> /Introduction.htm
--> /Rookits.htm
--> /How_Rootkit_Revealer_Works.htm
--> /Using_RootkitRevealer.htm
--> /Reporting_Bugs_and_Feedback.htm
--> /Interpreting_the_Output.htm
--> /Rootkit_Resources.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /RootkitRevealer.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /rootkit.css
--> /image3.jpg
--> /RootkitRevealer.hhc
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> RootkitRevealer.exe
Tokenmon.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> TOKENMON.EXE
--> TOKENM.SYS
--> README.txt
--> TOKENMON.hlp
TokenmonSource.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> DD/MAKEFILE
--> DD/TOKENM.SYS
--> DD/CINSTALL.BAT
--> DD/IOCTLCMD.h
--> DD/INSTALL.BAT
--> DD/TOKENM.c
--> DD/SOURCES
--> DD/TOKENM.rc
--> DD/KSECDD.h
--> DD/KSECDD.lib
--> DD/NTSEC.h
--> DD/TOKENM.h
--> DD/DUMP/SYS/TOKENM.dbg
--> GUI/ICON1.ico
--> GUI/CLEAN.BAT
--> GUI/APPICON.ico
--> GUI/TOKENMON.hpj
--> GUI/TOOLBAR1.bmp
--> GUI/TOKENMON.h
--> GUI/TOKENMON.rtf
--> GUI/DRIVER.c
--> GUI/TOKENMON.c
--> GUI/TOOLBAR.bmp
--> GUI/LOGO.bmp
--> GUI/TOKENMON.dsw
--> GUI/TOKENMON.rc
--> GUI/TOKENMON.dsp
--> GUI/TOKENM~1.bak
--> GUI/DRIVER.h
--> GUI/#TOKEN~1.bak
--> GUI/TOKENM~2.bak
--> GUI/TOKENMON.aps
--> GUI/RESOURCE.h
--> GUI/RELEASE/TOKENMON.EXE
--> GUI/RELEASE/TOKENM.SYS
--> GUI/RELEASE/README.txt
--> GUI/RELEASE/TOKENMON.hlp
--> HELP/TOKENMON.rtf
--> HELP/TOKENMON.hpj
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\process explorer\
ProcessExplorerNt.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> README.txt
--> procexp.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Options.htm
--> /Overview.htm
--> /The_Main_Window.htm
--> /The_Process_Context_Menu.htm
--> /Reporting_Bugs.htm
--> /Process_Properties.htm
--> /The_DLL_View.htm
--> /The_Handle_VIew.htm
--> /Searching.htm
--> /process_View.htm
--> /The_Process_View.htm
--> /Finding_a_Window_s_Process.htm
--> /System_Information.htm
--> /Running_in_the_Tray.htm
--> /Interrupts_and_DPCs.htm
--> /The_Users_Menu.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /procexp.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /procexp.css
--> /procexp.hhc
--> /procexp.hhk
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> procexp.exe
procexp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Options.htm
--> /Overview.htm
--> /The_Main_Window.htm
--> /The_Process_Context_Menu.htm
--> /Reporting_Bugs.htm
--> /Process_Properties.htm
--> /The_DLL_View.htm
--> /The_Handle_VIew.htm
--> /Searching.htm
--> /process_View.htm
--> /The_Process_View.htm
--> /Finding_a_Window_s_Process.htm
--> /System_Information.htm
--> /Running_in_the_Tray.htm
--> /Interrupts_and_DPCs.htm
--> /The_Users_Menu.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /procexp.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /procexp.css
--> /procexp.hhc
--> /procexp.hhk
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
procexp.exe
README.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsFile\
psfile.exe
README.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\My Documents\sysinternals progs\PsKill\
pskill.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Recent\
01.jpg.lnk
11.jpg.lnk
16374.jpg.lnk
18setup2.jpg.lnk
2257ref_ContentClub_Mr18InchSet10_001ei00010-019.JPG.lnk
2257ref_ContentClub_Mr18InchSet10_001ei00010-019.png.lnk
2257ref_ContentClub_Mr18InchSet10_001ei00010-019.psd.lnk
2257ref_FreshPhotos13_000407_284.png.lnk
2AngelEyes.gif.lnk
adam2904wb.jpg.lnk
Addicted2Sex.jpg.lnk
after scans-hijackthis.log.lnk
ALL4sport69 .gif.lnk
AmbitiousTwo .gif.lnk
award bios site link.rtf.lnk
bel plusone.JPG.lnk
bel plusone.PSD.lnk
bell.JPG.lnk
camstudio.zip.lnk
CD Drive (2).lnk
CD Drive (3).lnk
CD Drive.lnk
CivilisedKink .gif.lnk
Desktop.ini
ewido-Scan report_19880101.txt.lnk
firsttime1119-3 .gif.lnk
firsttime1119-3.JPG.lnk
fsbl-19880101085624.log.lnk
fsbl-19880101123914.log.lnk
fsbl-19880101124602.log.lnk
Gangbangers65 .gif.lnk
Gangbangers65-3 .gif.lnk
Gangbangers65.JPG.lnk
gang_bang4u .gif.lnk
Greekgirl4u06 .gif.lnk
Greekgirl4u06-2 .gif.lnk
hijackthis.log.lnk
index_16.jpg.lnk
instru.txt.lnk
instructions 2.rtf.lnk
instructs.rtf.lnk
jay.lnk
KillBox.zip.lnk
L2M-report.txt.lnk
last scan after all logs-hijackthis.txt.lnk
LetsPlay.gif.lnk
log runs second.lnk
log runs.lnk
logold.txt.lnk
Milfcocklover5.JPG.lnk
My Pictures.lnk
New Folder.lnk
pages.lnk
panda-Activescan.txt.lnk
pfwlog.txt.lnk
Photo #2 for stefanie206.htm.lnk
photo-ffadult-r40-s2-60742873_28707.17604515.superphoto.gif.lnk
photo-ffadult-r40-s2-69690073_55940.20244904.bigthumb.gif.lnk
photo-ffadult-r40-s2-70345355_49556.22553774.superphoto.gif.lnk
progs-misc.lnk
Purpleclorin643.jpg.lnk
Report.txt.lnk
RKfiles-log.txt.lnk
rkfiles.zip.lnk
RootkitReveal.txt.lnk
RootkitRevealer.zip.lnk
sab.lnk
SAM's Pictures.lnk
scan end of all scans-hijackthis.log.lnk
serial#.txt.lnk
silent runner.rtf.lnk
silent runner2.rtf.lnk
Silent Runners.vbs.lnk
Spy Sweeper Session Log.txt.lnk
Startup Programs (SAMUEL) 1988-01-02 00.35.26.txt.lnk
Startup Programs (SAMUEL) 1988-01-02 00.35.56.txt.lnk
SweetPrincess.gif.lnk
tastee027.jpg.lnk
tennsmeup.jpg.lnk
threesawsome_big-adultac.jpg.lnk
tnscene4_4.jpg.lnk
Track qoo 1.vbs.lnk
trackgoo.txt.lnk
Trackqoo.lnk
Trackqoo.zip.lnk
unrealsex.jpg.lnk
VaginaRoll1.jpg.lnk
winpfind log.rtf.lnk
WinPFind.zip.lnk
xfilter_en.zip.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\SendTo\
Compressed (zipped) Folder.ZFSendToTarget
Desktop (create shortcut).DeskLink
desktop.ini
Mail Recipient.MAPIMail
My Documents.mydocs
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\
desktop.ini
Internet Explorer.lnk
Outlook Express.lnk
Remote Assistance.lnk
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\
Address Book.lnk
Command Prompt.lnk
desktop.ini
Notepad.lnk
Program Compatibility Wizard.lnk
Synchronize.lnk
Tour Windows XP.lnk
Windows Explorer.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\
desktop.ini
Magnifier.lnk
Narrator.lnk
On-Screen Keyboard.lnk
Utility Manager.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\
desktop.ini
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Templates\
amipro.sam
excel.xls
excel4.xls
lotus.wk4
powerpnt.ppt
presenta.shw
quattro.wb2
sndrec.wav
winword.doc
winword2.doc
wordpfct.wpd
wordpfct.wpg
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\UserData\
index.dat
C:\Hijackthis\
HijackThis.exe
hijackthis.log
startuplist.txt
unins000.dat
unins000.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\
ACE.dll
Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Read Me.wri
AGM.dll
Asn.er.dll
Bib.dll
CoolType.dll
ImageReady.exe
ImageReadyRes.dll
JS32.dll
MPS.dll
Msvcrt10.dll
OPP.dll
PDFL50.dll
Photoshop.dll
Photoshop.exe
Photoshop.fon
Photoshop.reg
Plugin.dll
PSUT9516.DLL
Psut9532.dll
PSViews.dll
Shfolder.dll
TypeLibrary.tlb
Uninst.dll
Uninst.isu
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Help\
0_0_0_0.html
0_1_0_0.html
0_2_0_0.html
0_3_0_0.html
0_4_0_0.html
0_5_0_0.html
0_6_0_0.html
0_7_0_0.html
1_0_0_0.html
1_10_0_0.html
1_10_1_0.html
1_10_2_0.html
1_10_3_0.html
1_10_4_0.html
1_10_5_0.html
1_10_5_1.html
1_10_5_2.html
1_10_5_3.html
1_10_5_4.html
1_10_6_0.html
1_10_6_1.html
1_10_6_2.html
1_10_6_3.html
1_10_7_0.html
1_10_7_1.html
1_10_7_2.html
1_10_7_3.html
1_10_7_4.html
1_10_8_0.html
1_10_8_1.html
1_10_8_2.html
1_10_8_3.html
1_10_8_4.html
1_10_9_0.html
1_10_9_1.html
1_10_9_2.html
1_10_9_3.html
1_10_9_4.html
1_10_9_5.html
1_11_0_0.html
1_11_10_0.html
1_11_10_1.html
1_11_10_2.html
1_11_1_0.html
1_11_2_0.html
1_11_2_1.html
1_11_2_2.html
1_11_2_3.html
1_11_2_4.html
1_11_3_0.html
1_11_3_1.html
1_11_3_2.html
1_11_3_3.html
1_11_4_0.html
1_11_4_1.html
1_11_4_2.html
1_11_4_3.html
1_11_4_4.html
1_11_5_0.html
1_11_6_0.html
1_11_7_0.html
1_11_7_1.html
1_11_7_2.html
1_11_7_3.html
1_11_7_4.html
1_11_7_5.html
1_11_7_6.html
1_11_8_0.html
1_11_9_0.html
1_11_9_1.html
1_11_9_2.html
1_12_0_0.html
1_12_10_0.html
1_12_10_1.html
1_12_10_2.html
1_12_11_0.html
1_12_11_1.html
1_12_11_2.html
1_12_11_3.html
1_12_11_4.html
1_12_12_0.html
1_12_12_1.html
1_12_12_2.html
1_12_12_3.html
1_12_12_4.html
1_12_13_0.html
1_12_13_1.html
1_12_13_2.html
1_12_13_3.html
1_12_13_4.html
1_12_13_5.html
1_12_13_6.html
1_12_14_0.html
1_12_1_0.html
1_12_2_0.html
1_12_3_0.html
1_12_3_1.html
1_12_3_2.html
1_12_3_3.html
1_12_3_4.html
1_12_4_0.html
1_12_5_0.html
1_12_5_1.html
1_12_5_10.html
1_12_5_11.html
1_12_5_12.html
1_12_5_13.html
1_12_5_14.html
1_12_5_15.html
1_12_5_16.html
1_12_5_17.html
1_12_5_18.html
1_12_5_2.html
1_12_5_3.html
1_12_5_4.html
1_12_5_5.html
1_12_5_6.html
1_12_5_7.html
1_12_5_8.html
1_12_5_9.html
1_12_6_0.html
1_12_6_1.html
1_12_6_2.html
1_12_7_0.html
1_12_7_1.html
1_12_7_2.html
1_12_7_3.html
1_12_7_4.html
1_12_7_5.html
1_12_8_0.html
1_12_9_0.html
1_12_9_1.html
1_12_9_2.html
1_13_0_0.html
1_13_10_0.html
1_13_10_1.html
1_13_10_2.html
1_13_10_3.html
1_13_10_4.html
1_13_10_5.html
1_13_1_0.html
1_13_2_0.html
1_13_2_1.html
1_13_2_2.html
1_13_2_3.html
1_13_3_0.html
1_13_3_1.html
1_13_3_2.html
1_13_3_3.html
1_13_3_4.html
1_13_4_0.html
1_13_5_0.html
1_13_6_0.html
1_13_6_1.html
1_13_6_2.html
1_13_6_3.html
1_13_6_4.html
1_13_7_0.html
1_13_7_1.html
1_13_7_2.html
1_13_7_3.html
1_13_8_0.html
1_13_9_0.html
1_14_0_0.html
1_14_10_0.html
1_14_1_0.html
1_14_2_0.html
1_14_3_0.html
1_14_3_1.html
1_14_3_2.html
1_14_4_0.html
1_14_4_1.html
1_14_4_2.html
1_14_4_3.html
1_14_4_4.html
1_14_4_5.html
1_14_4_6.html
1_14_4_7.html
1_14_4_8.html
1_14_4_9.html
1_14_5_0.html
1_14_5_1.html
1_14_5_2.html
1_14_5_3.html
1_14_5_4.html
1_14_5_5.html
1_14_5_6.html
1_14_5_7.html
1_14_6_0.html
1_14_6_1.html
1_14_6_2.html
1_14_6_3.html
1_14_6_4.html
1_14_6_5.html
1_14_6_6.html
1_14_6_7.html
1_14_6_8.html
1_14_7_0.html
1_14_7_1.html
1_14_7_10.html
1_14_7_11.html
1_14_7_12.html
1_14_7_2.html
1_14_7_3.html
1_14_7_4.html
1_14_7_5.html
1_14_7_6.html
1_14_7_7.html
1_14_7_8.html
1_14_7_9.html
1_14_8_0.html
1_14_8_1.html
1_14_8_2.html
1_14_8_3.html
1_14_8_4.html
1_14_9_0.html
1_14_9_1.html
1_14_9_2.html
1_14_9_3.html
1_14_9_4.html
1_14_9_5.html
1_14_9_6.html
1_15_0_0.html
1_15_10_0.html
1_15_11_0.html
1_15_12_0.html
1_15_13_0.html
1_15_14_0.html
1_15_15_0.html
1_15_16_0.html
1_15_17_0.html
1_15_18_0.html
1_15_19_0.html
1_15_1_0.html
1_15_20_0.html
1_15_20_1.html
1_15_20_2.html
1_15_20_3.html
1_15_20_4.html
1_15_2_0.html
1_15_2_1.html
1_15_2_2.html
1_15_2_3.html
1_15_2_4.html
1_15_2_5.html
1_15_3_0.html
1_15_4_0.html
1_15_5_0.html
1_15_6_0.html
1_15_7_0.html
1_15_8_0.html
1_15_9_0.html
1_16_0_0.html
1_16_10_0.html
1_16_10_1.html
1_16_10_2.html
1_16_10_3.html
1_16_10_4.html
1_16_10_5.html
1_16_10_6.html
1_16_10_7.html
1_16_1_0.html
1_16_2_0.html
1_16_2_1.html
1_16_2_2.html
1_16_2_3.html
1_16_2_4.html
1_16_3_0.html
1_16_3_1.html
1_16_3_2.html
1_16_3_3.html
1_16_3_4.html
1_16_3_5.html
1_16_3_6.html
1_16_3_7.html
1_16_3_8.html
1_16_4_0.html
1_16_4_1.html
1_16_4_10.html
1_16_4_11.html
1_16_4_12.html
1_16_4_13.html
1_16_4_14.html
1_16_4_15.html
1_16_4_16.html
1_16_4_2.html
1_16_4_3.html
1_16_4_4.html
1_16_4_5.html
1_16_4_6.html
1_16_4_7.html
1_16_4_8.html
1_16_4_9.html
1_16_5_0.html
1_16_6_0.html
1_16_7_0.html
1_16_7_1.html
1_16_7_2.html
1_16_7_3.html
1_16_7_4.html
1_16_7_5.html
1_16_8_0.html
1_16_8_1.html
1_16_8_2.html
1_16_8_3.html
1_16_9_0.html
1_16_9_1.html
1_16_9_2.html
1_17_0_0.html
1_17_10_0.html
1_17_10_1.html
1_17_10_2.html
1_17_10_3.html
1_17_10_4.html
1_17_1_0.html
1_17_2_0.html
1_17_2_1.html
1_17_2_2.html
1_17_2_3.html
1_17_2_4.html
1_17_2_5.html
1_17_2_6.html
1_17_2_7.html
1_17_3_0.html
1_17_3_1.html
1_17_3_10.html
1_17_3_11.html
1_17_3_2.html
1_17_3_3.html
1_17_3_4.html
1_17_3_5.html
1_17_3_6.html
1_17_3_7.html
1_17_3_8.html
1_17_3_9.html
1_17_4_0.html
1_17_4_1.html
1_17_4_10.html
1_17_4_2.html
1_17_4_3.html
1_17_4_4.html
1_17_4_5.html
1_17_4_6.html
1_17_4_7.html
1_17_4_8.html
1_17_4_9.html
1_17_5_0.html
1_17_5_1.html
1_17_5_2.html
1_17_5_3.html
1_17_6_0.html
1_17_6_1.html
1_17_6_2.html
1_17_6_3.html
1_17_6_4.html
1_17_6_5.html
1_17_6_6.html
1_17_6_7.html
1_17_6_8.html
1_17_6_9.html
1_17_7_0.html
1_17_8_0.html
1_17_9_0.html
1_18_0_0.html
1_18_1_0.html
1_18_1_1.html
1_18_1_2.html
1_18_2_0.html
1_18_3_0.html
1_18_3_1.html
1_18_3_10.html
1_18_3_2.html
1_18_3_3.html
1_18_3_4.html
1_18_3_5.html
1_18_3_6.html
1_18_3_7.html
1_18_3_8.html
1_18_3_9.html
1_18_4_0.html
1_18_4_1.html
1_18_4_10.html
1_18_4_11.html
1_18_4_12.html
1_18_4_13.html
1_18_4_2.html
1_18_4_3.html
1_18_4_4.html
1_18_4_5.html
1_18_4_6.html
1_18_4_7.html
1_18_4_8.html
1_18_4_9.html
1_18_5_0.html
1_18_6_0.html
1_18_7_0.html
1_18_8_0.html
1_18_8_1.html
1_18_8_2.html
1_18_9_0.html
1_18_9_1.html
1_18_9_2.html
1_18_9_3.html
1_19_0_0.html
1_19_1_0.html
1_19_2_0.html
1_19_2_1.html
1_19_2_10.html
1_19_2_11.html
1_19_2_12.html
1_19_2_13.html
1_19_2_2.html
1_19_2_3.html
1_19_2_4.html
1_19_2_5.html
1_19_2_6.html
1_19_2_7.html
1_19_2_8.html
1_19_2_9.html
1_19_3_0.html
1_19_3_1.html
1_19_3_2.html
1_19_3_3.html
1_19_3_4.html
1_19_3_5.html
1_19_4_0.html
1_19_4_1.html
1_19_4_10.html
1_19_4_11.html
1_19_4_12.html
1_19_4_13.html
1_19_4_2.html
1_19_4_3.html
1_19_4_4.html
1_19_4_5.html
1_19_4_6.html
1_19_4_7.html
1_19_4_8.html
1_19_4_9.html
1_19_5_0.html
1_19_5_1.html
1_19_5_2.html
1_19_6_0.html
1_19_7_0.html
1_19_8_0.html
1_19_8_1.html
1_19_8_2.html
1_19_8_3.html
1_19_8_4.html
1_19_8_5.html
1_19_8_6.html
1_19_8_7.html
1_1_0_0.html
1_1_10_0.html
1_1_10_1.html
1_1_10_2.html
1_1_1_0.html
1_1_2_0.html
1_1_3_0.html
1_1_4_0.html
1_1_4_1.html
1_1_4_2.html
1_1_4_3.html
1_1_4_4.html
1_1_4_5.html
1_1_5_0.html
1_1_6_0.html
1_1_7_0.html
1_1_8_0.html
1_1_8_1.html
1_1_8_2.html
1_1_8_3.html
1_1_9_0.html
1_20_0_0.html
1_20_1_0.html
1_20_1_1.html
1_20_1_2.html
1_20_1_3.html
1_20_1_4.html
1_20_1_5.html
1_20_1_6.html
1_20_1_7.html
1_20_1_8.html
1_20_1_9.html
1_20_2_0.html
1_20_3_0.html
1_20_3_1.html
1_20_3_10.html
1_20_3_11.html
1_20_3_12.html
1_20_3_13.html
1_20_3_14.html
1_20_3_15.html
1_20_3_16.html
1_20_3_17.html
1_20_3_18.html
1_20_3_19.html
1_20_3_2.html
1_20_3_20.html
1_20_3_21.html
1_20_3_22.html
1_20_3_3.html
1_20_3_4.html
1_20_3_5.html
1_20_3_6.html
1_20_3_7.html
1_20_3_8.html
1_20_3_9.html
1_20_4_0.html
1_20_5_0.html
1_20_5_1.html
1_20_5_2.html
1_20_5_3.html
1_20_5_4.html
1_20_6_0.html
1_20_7_0.html
1_20_7_1.html
1_20_7_2.html
1_20_7_3.html
1_20_8_0.html
1_20_8_1.html
1_20_8_2.html
1_20_8_3.html
1_20_8_4.html
1_21_0_0.html
1_21_10_0.html
1_21_11_0.html
1_21_11_1.html
1_21_11_2.html
1_21_11_3.html
1_21_11_4.html
1_21_11_5.html
1_21_11_6.html
1_21_11_7.html
1_21_12_0.html
1_21_1_0.html
1_21_2_0.html
1_21_3_0.html
1_21_4_0.html
1_21_5_0.html
1_21_6_0.html
1_21_7_0.html
1_21_8_0.html
1_21_9_0.html
1_22_0_0.html
1_22_10_0.html
1_22_11_0.html
1_22_12_0.html
1_22_12_1.html
1_22_12_2.html
1_22_12_3.html
1_22_12_4.html
1_22_12_5.html
1_22_1_0.html
1_22_2_0.html
1_22_3_0.html
1_22_3_1.html
1_22_3_2.html
1_22_3_3.html
1_22_3_4.html
1_22_3_5.html
1_22_3_6.html
1_22_3_7.html
1_22_3_8.html
1_22_3_9.html
1_22_4_0.html
1_22_5_0.html
1_22_6_0.html
1_22_6_1.html
1_22_6_2.html
1_22_6_3.html
1_22_6_4.html
1_22_6_5.html
1_22_7_0.html
1_22_7_1.html
1_22_7_2.html
1_22_7_3.html
1_22_8_0.html
1_22_9_0.html
1_22_9_1.html
1_22_9_2.html
1_22_9_3.html
1_22_9_4.html
1_22_9_5.html
1_23_0_0.html
1_23_1_0.html
1_23_2_0.html
1_23_3_0.html
1_23_4_0.html
1_23_5_0.html
1_23_6_0.html
1_24_0_0.html
1_24_1_0.html
1_24_2_0.html
1_24_3_0.html
1_24_4_0.html
1_24_5_0.html
1_24_6_0.html
1_25_0_0.html
1_25_1_0.html
1_2_0_0.html
1_2_1_0.html
1_2_1_1.html
1_2_1_2.html
1_2_1_3.html
1_2_1_4.html
1_2_1_5.html
1_2_2_0.html
1_2_2_1.html
1_2_2_2.html
1_2_2_3.html
1_3_0_0.html
1_3_1_0.html
1_3_2_0.html
1_3_3_0.html
1_3_4_0.html
1_4_0_0.html
1_4_10_0.html
1_4_10_1.html
1_4_10_2.html
1_4_10_3.html
1_4_10_4.html
1_4_10_5.html
1_4_11_0.html
1_4_12_0.html
1_4_12_1.html
1_4_12_2.html
1_4_12_3.html
1_4_12_4.html
1_4_13_0.html
1_4_14_0.html
1_4_15_0.html
1_4_16_0.html
1_4_16_1.html
1_4_16_2.html
1_4_17_0.html
1_4_17_1.html
1_4_17_2.html
1_4_18_0.html
1_4_19_0.html
1_4_1_0.html
1_4_1_1.html
1_4_20_0.html
1_4_21_0.html
1_4_22_0.html
1_4_23_0.html
1_4_24_0.html
1_4_25_0.html
1_4_2_0.html
1_4_2_1.html
1_4_2_2.html
1_4_2_3.html
1_4_2_4.html
1_4_2_5.html
1_4_3_0.html
1_4_4_0.html
1_4_5_0.html
1_4_6_0.html
1_4_6_1.html
1_4_6_2.html
1_4_6_3.html
1_4_6_4.html
1_4_6_5.html
1_4_6_6.html
1_4_7_0.html
1_4_8_0.html
1_4_8_1.html
1_4_8_2.html
1_4_8_3.html
1_4_8_4.html
1_4_9_0.html
1_5_0_0.html
1_5_10_0.html
1_5_10_1.html
1_5_10_2.html
1_5_10_3.html
1_5_10_4.html
1_5_10_5.html
1_5_10_6.html
1_5_10_7.html
1_5_1_0.html
1_5_2_0.html
1_5_3_0.html
1_5_3_1.html
1_5_3_2.html
1_5_3_3.html
1_5_3_4.html
1_5_3_5.html
1_5_3_6.html
1_5_4_0.html
1_5_4_1.html
1_5_4_2.html
1_5_5_0.html
1_5_5_1.html
1_5_5_2.html
1_5_5_3.html
1_5_5_4.html
1_5_6_0.html
1_5_7_0.html
1_5_7_1.html
1_5_7_2.html
1_5_7_3.html
1_5_7_4.html
1_5_7_5.html
1_5_7_6.html
1_5_7_7.html
1_5_7_8.html
1_5_8_0.html
1_5_9_0.html
1_6_0_0.html
1_6_1_0.html
1_6_1_1.html
1_6_1_10.html
1_6_1_11.html
1_6_1_12.html
1_6_1_2.html
1_6_1_3.html
1_6_1_4.html
1_6_1_5.html
1_6_1_6.html
1_6_1_7.html
1_6_1_8.html
1_6_1_9.html
1_6_2_0.html
1_6_3_0.html
1_6_3_1.html
1_6_3_2.html
1_6_3_3.html
1_6_4_0.html
1_6_4_1.html
1_6_4_2.html
1_6_4_3.html
1_6_5_0.html
1_6_6_0.html
1_6_6_1.html
1_6_6_2.html
1_6_6_3.html
1_6_6_4.html
1_6_7_0.html
1_6_8_0.html
1_6_8_1.html
1_6_8_2.html
1_6_8_3.html
1_6_8_4.html
1_6_9_0.html
1_6_9_1.html
1_6_9_2.html
1_6_9_3.html
1_7_0_0.html
1_7_10_0.html
1_7_10_1.html
1_7_10_2.html
1_7_10_3.html
1_7_10_4.html
1_7_10_5.html
1_7_10_6.html
1_7_11_0.html
1_7_12_0.html
1_7_13_0.html
1_7_14_0.html
1_7_15_0.html
1_7_16_0.html
1_7_16_1.html
1_7_16_2.html
1_7_17_0.html
1_7_17_1.html
1_7_17_2.html
1_7_17_3.html
1_7_17_4.html
1_7_18_0.html
1_7_19_0.html
1_7_1_0.html
1_7_20_0.html
1_7_20_1.html
1_7_20_2.html
1_7_20_3.html
1_7_20_4.html
1_7_21_0.html
1_7_22_0.html
1_7_23_0.html
1_7_2_0.html
1_7_3_0.html
1_7_4_0.html
1_7_5_0.html
1_7_6_0.html
1_7_6_1.html
1_7_6_2.html
1_7_6_3.html
1_7_7_0.html
1_7_8_0.html
1_7_9_0.html
1_8_0_0.html
1_8_10_0.html
1_8_11_0.html
1_8_12_0.html
1_8_13_0.html
1_8_14_0.html
1_8_15_0.html
1_8_16_0.html
1_8_16_1.html
1_8_16_2.html
1_8_16_3.html
1_8_16_4.html
1_8_16_5.html
1_8_17_0.html
 1_8_17_1.html
1_8_17_2.html
1_8_17_3.html
1_8_17_4.html
1_8_17_5.html
1_8_17_6.html
1_8_18_0.html
1_8_1_0.html
1_8_1_1.html
1_8_1_2.html
1_8_1_3.html
1_8_1_4.html
1_8_1_5.html
1_8_1_6.html
1_8_2_0.html
1_8_3_0.html
1_8_3_1.html
1_8_3_2.html
1_8_3_3.html
1_8_4_0.html
1_8_5_0.html
1_8_6_0.html
1_8_6_1.html
1_8_6_2.html
1_8_7_0.html
1_8_8_0.html
1_8_9_0.html
1_9_0_0.html
1_9_10_0.html
1_9_1_0.html
1_9_2_0.html
1_9_2_1.html
1_9_2_2.html
1_9_2_3.html
1_9_2_4.html
1_9_2_5.html
1_9_2_6.html
1_9_2_7.html
1_9_3_0.html
1_9_3_1.html
1_9_3_2.html
1_9_3_3.html
1_9_4_0.html
1_9_5_0.html
1_9_5_1.html
1_9_5_2.html
1_9_5_3.html
1_9_5_4.html
1_9_6_0.html
1_9_7_0.html
1_9_8_0.html
1_9_9_0.html
2_0_0_0.html
2_10_0_0.html
2_11_0_0.html
2_12_0_0.html
2_13_0_0.html
2_14_0_0.html
2_15_0_0.html
2_16_0_0.html
2_17_0_0.html
2_18_0_0.html
2_19_0_0.html
2_1_0_0.html
2_20_0_0.html
2_21_0_0.html
2_22_0_0.html
2_23_0_0.html
2_2_0_0.html
2_3_0_0.html
2_4_0_0.html
2_5_0_0.html
2_6_0_0.html
2_7_0_0.html
2_8_0_0.html
2_9_0_0.html
content.css
help.html
help.js
help_t.html
navigation.css
search.html
search_cgi.html
sitemap.html
splash.html
srch_db_0.html
srch_db_1.html
srch_fset.html
srch_top.html
t.html
version.html
xhtml-lat1.ent
xhtml-special.ent
xhtml-symbol.ent
xhtml1-frameset.dtd
xhtml1-strict.dtd
xhtml1-transitional.dtd
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Help\images\
3d_cube.gif
3d_cyl.gif
3d_spher.gif
3d_track.gif
addanchr.gif
adjlayer.gif
airbrush.gif
alertcub.gif
align_b.gif
align_hc.gif
align_l.gif
align_r.gif
align_t.gif
align_vc.gif
animnext.gif
animprev.gif
antialia.gif
an_01.gif
an_02.gif
an_03.gif
an_04.gif
an_05.gif
an_06.gif
arrowtab.gif
arrow_d.gif
arrow_i.gif
arrow_l.gif
arrow_r.gif
arrow_u.gif
art_hist.gif
audioano.gif
au_01.gif
au_02.gif
banner.gif
bkgerasr.gif
bloat.gif
blur.gif
brushhot.gif
burn.gif
cancel.gif
cc_01.gif
cc_02.gif
cc_04.gif
centerpt.gif
ch_01.gif
ch_02.gif
clearsty.gif
clipgrp.gif
clipgrp2.gif
cm_01.gif
cm_02.gif
cm_03.gif
cm_04.gif
cm_05.gif
cm_06.gif
cm_07.gif
cm_08.gif
colrsamp.gif
command.gif
commit.gif
constrai.gif
convert.gif
crop.gif
ct_01.gif
ct_02.gif
ct_03.gif
ct_04.gif
ct_05.gif
ct_06.gif
ct_07.gif
ct_08.gif
ct_09.gif
ct_10.gif
ct_11.gif
ct_12.gif
ct_13.gif
ct_14.gif
ct_15.gif
ct_16.gif
ct_17.gif
ct_18.gif
customsh.gif
dblarrow.gif
def_colr.gif
delanchor.gif
direct.gif
dir_curs.gif
dir_plus.gif
dispose.gif
distort.gif
dodge.gif
droplet.gif
dropleti.gif
dropletp.gif
dstrb_b.gif
dstrb_hc.gif
dstrb_l.gif
dstrb_r.gif
dstrb_t.gif
dstrb_vc.gif
edghlite.gif
ellipse.gif
eraser.gif
extrcfil.gif
eydrblac.gif
eydrwhit.gif
eye.gif
eyedropr.gif
fakebold.gif
fakeital.gif
fillpath.gif
fillregn.gif
frame1st.gif
freeform.gif
freeze.gif
f_layer.gif
gradient.gif
grad_ang.gif
grad_dia.gif
grad_rad.gif
grad_ref.gif
grouplyr.gif
hand.gif
healbrsh.gif
histbrsh.gif
histslid.gif
horscale.gif
hwa_01.gif
hwa_02.gif
hwa_03.gif


----------



## jay1327

hwa_05.gif
hwa_06.gif
hwa_07.gif
hwa_08.gif
hwa_09.gif
hwa_10.gif
hwa_11.gif
hwa_12.gif
hwa_13.gif
hwa_14.gif
hwa_15.gif
hwa_16.gif
hwa_17.gif
hwa_18.gif
hwa_19.gif
hwa_20.gif
hwa_21.gif
hwa_22.gif
hwa_23.gif
hwa_24.gif
hwa_25.gif
hwa_26.gif
hwa_27.gif
hwa_28.gif
hwa_29.gif
hwa_30.gif
hwa_31.gif
hwa_32.gif
hwa_33.gif
hwa_34.gif
hwa_35.gif
hwa_36.gif
hwa_37.gif
hwa_38.gif
hwa_39.gif
hwa_40.gif
hwa_41.gif
hwa_42.gif
imagelck.gif
imapcirc.gif
imappoly.gif
imaprect.gif
imapslct.gif
imapvisi.gif
im_01.gif
im_02.gif
im_03.gif
im_04.gif
im_05.gif
im_06.gif
im_07.gif
indent_f.gif
indent_l.gif
indent_r.gif
in_01.gif
jump_to.gif
justbotm.gif
justcent.gif
justcntr.gif
justhlst.gif
justleft.gif
justrigh.gif
justtop.gif
justvlst.gif
lasso.gif
layerset.gif
layrmask.gif
la_01.gif
la_02.gif
la_03.gif
la_04.gif
la_05.gif
la_06a.gif
la_06b.gif
la_07a.gif
la_07b.gif
la_08.gif
la_09.gif
la_10.gif
la_11.gif
la_12.gif
line.gif
linklyr.gif
loadchnl.gif
lock.gif
lockdim.gif
locklyr.gif
lyrpaint.gif
lyrtrans.gif
L_key.gif
L_option.gif
L_shift.gif
maglasso.gif
magpen.gif
makesele.gif
makework.gif
marquee1.gif
marquee2.gif
marquee3.gif
marquee4.gif
marquee5.gif
measure.gif
mgcerasr.gif
minus.gif
modal.gif
modalred.gif
move.gif
newactn.gif
newanim.gif
newchanl.gif
newdata.gif
newframe.gif
newlayer.gif
newpath.gif
newprset.gif
newrollv.gif
newstyle.gif
newswach.gif
newtcolr.gif
new_doc.gif
notes.gif
optimenu.gif
option.gif
op_01.gif
op_02.gif
op_03.gif
op_04.gif
op_05.gif
op_06.gif
op_07.gif
overflow.gif
paintbkt.gif
paletmen.gif
pancamer.gif
parabotm.gif
paracent.gif
paracntr.gif
paraleft.gif
pararigh.gif
paratop.gif
patch.gif
pathadd.gif
pathexc.gif
pathint.gif
pathsub.gif
patstamp.gif
pa_01.gif
pa_02.gif
pa_05.gif
pa_06.gif
pa_07.gif
pa_08.gif
pa_09.gif
pa_12.gif
pa_13.gif
pa_14.gif
pa_15.gif
pa_16.gif
pa_17.gif
pa_18.gif
pa_19.gif
pa_20.gif
pa_21.gif
pa_22.gif
pa_23.gif
pa_24.gif
pa_25.gif
pen.gif
pencil.gif
play.gif
plus.gif
pmfirst.gif
pmlast.gif
pmnext.gif
pmprev.gif
pmsave.gif
pntbrush.gif
polygon.gif
polylaso.gif
position.gif
previewe.gif
previewn.gif
pr_01.gif
pr_02.gif
pr_03.gif
pr_04.gif
pucker.gif
quicmas2.gif
quicmask.gif
reconstr.gif
record.gif
rectangl.gif
reflectn.gif
regenate.gif
relposit.gif
restore.gif
rollvisi.gif
rollyrba.gif
rotate.gif
rotate90.gif
rotateop.gif
roundrec.gif
rubstamp.gif
s4wmask.gif
sampcolr.gif
sa_01.gif
sa_02.gif
scale.gif
scrnfull.gif
scrnmenu.gif
scrnstnd.gif
selecadd.gif
selecint.gif
selecmov.gif
selecnew.gif
selecsub.gif
select.gif
se_02.gif
se_03.gif
se_04.gif
se_05.gif
se_06.gif
shapeadd.gif
shapeexc.gif
shapeint.gif
shapelyr.gif
shapesub.gif
sharpen.gif
shift.gif
shiftpix.gif
skew.gif
slicback.gif
slicbacw.gif
slice.gif
slicforw.gif
slicfrnt.gif
slicimag.gif
sliclayr.gif
sliclink.gif
slicnoim.gif
slicroll.gif
slicslct.gif
slicvisi.gif
smudge.gif
snapshot.gif
spafter.gif
spbefore.gif
splash.jpg
sponge.gif
stanmode.gif
stop.gif
strikthr.gif
strokpth.gif
subscrip.gif
superscr.gif
switch_c.gif
texttogl.gif
textwarp.gif
thaw.gif
tip.gif
togpalet.gif
touchup.gif
translnk.gif
trash.gif
triangl2.gif
triangle.gif
tr_03.gif
tr_04.gif
tr_05.gif
tr_06.gif
tr_08.gif
tr_09.gif
tr_10.gif
tr_11.gif
tsume.gif
turbulen.gif
tween.gif
twirlccw.gif
twirlcw.gif
txtalcap.gif
txtsmcap.gif
type.gif
typebase.gif
typekern.gif
typelead.gif
typesize.gif
typetrck.gif
typmaskh.gif
typmaskv.gif
ty_01.gif
ty_02.gif
ty_03.gif
ty_04.gif
ty_05.gif
ty_06.gif
ty_07.gif
ty_08.gif
ty_09.gif
ty_10.gif
ty_11.gif
ty_12.gif
ty_13.gif
ty_14.gif
ty_15.gif
ty_16.gif
underlin.gif
unifypos.gif
unifysty.gif
unifyvis.gif
varalign.gif
varnext.gif
varpixel.gif
varprev.gif
varsave.gif
vartext.gif
varvisib.gif
vertscal.gif
vert_typ.gif
ve_01.gif
ve_02.gif
ve_03.gif
ve_04.gif
ve_05.gif
ve_06.gif
ve_07.gif
ve_08.gif
ve_09.gif
ve_10.gif
ve_11.gif
ve_12.gif
ve_13.gif
ve_14.gif
ve_15.gif
wand.gif
warp.gif
wa_01.gif
wa_02.gif
wa_03.gif
wa_04.gif
wa_05.gif
wa_06.gif
wa_07.gif
wa_08.gif
wa_09.gif
wbclrlck.gif
wbclrsel.gif
wbclrshf.gif
wbtrgrid.gif
webmaptr.gif
webshift.gif
we_01.gif
we_02.gif
we_03.gif
we_04.gif
workgrp.gif
workpath.gif
zoom.gif
zoomin.gif
zoomout.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Helpers\Jump To HTML Editor\
Notepad.lnk
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Helpers\Preview In\
Internet Explorer.lnk
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Legal\
USEnglish.txt
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe ImageReady Only\File Formats\
QuicEPS.8bi
QuickTime.apl
TIFF.8bi
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe ImageReady Only\Filters\
GaussianBlur.8bf
Levels.8bf
Offset.8bf
TileMaker.8bf
UnsharpMask.8bf
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Automate\
ContactSheetII.8LI
ExportWizard.8LI
FitImage.8LI
Mode Changer.8LI
MultiPDFtoPSD.8LI
ResizeWizard.8LI
WebContactSheetII.8LI
WIASupport.8LI
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Extensions\
FastCore.8BX
MMXCore.8BX
MultiProcessor Support.8BX
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\File Formats\
Gif.8bi
Png.8bi
WBMP.8BI
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Filters\
ChannelPort.8BF
Extract.8BF
PatternMaker.8BF
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Adobe Photoshop Only\Import-Export\
Paths to Illustrator.8BE
Save for Web.8be
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Digimarc\
Digiopen.8BE
Digiread.8bf
Digisign.8bf
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Displacement Maps\
12 sided (25%).psd
Cees (10%).psd
Crumbles.psd
Fragment layers.psd
Honeycomb (10%).psd
Mezzo effect.psd
Pentagons (10%).psd
Random strokes(25%).psd
Rectangular tiles (10%).psd
Schnable Effect.psd
Streaks pattern.psd
Twirl pattern.psd
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Effects\
Accented Edges.8BF
Angled Strokes.8BF
Bas Relief.8BF
Chalk and Charcoal.8BF
Charcoal.8BF
Chrome.8BF
Colored Pencil.8BF
Conte Crayon.8BF
Craquelure.8BF
Crosshatch.8BF
Cutout.8BF
Dark Strokes.8BF
Diffuse Glow.8BF
Dry Brush.8BF
Film Grain.8BF
Fresco.8BF
Glass.8BF
Glowing Edges.8BF
Grain.8BF
Graphic Pen.8BF
Halftone Pattern.8BF
Ink Outlines.8BF
Mosaic Tiles.8BF
Neon Glow.8BF
Note Paper.8BF
Ocean Ripple.8BF
Paint Daubs.8BF
Palette Knife.8BF
Patchwork.8BF
Photocopy.8BF
Plaster.8BF
Plastic Wrap.8BF
Poster Edges.8BF
Reticulation.8BF
Rough Pastels.8BF
Smudge Stick.8BF
Spatter.8BF
Sponge.8BF
Sprayed Strokes.8BF
Stained Glass.8BF
Stamp.8BF
Sumi-e.8BF
Texturizer.8BF
Torn Edges.8BF
Underpainting.8BF
Water Paper.8BF
Watercolor.8BF
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\File Formats\
BMP.8BI
FilmStrip.8BI
PCX.8BI
Photo CD.8BI
Pixar.8BI
Targa.8BI
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Filters\
3D Transform.8BF
Clouds.8BF
Color Halftone.8BF
Crystallize.8BF
De-Interlace.8BF
Displace.8BF
Extrude.8BF
Lens Flare.8BF
LightingEffects.8BF
Liquify.8BF
Mezzotint.8BF
NTSC Colors.8BF
Pinch.8BF
Pointillize.8BF
Polar Coordinates.8BF
Radial Blur.8BF
Ripple.8BF
Shear.8BF
Smart Blur.8BF
Solarize.8BF
Spherize.8BF
Tiles.8BF
Twirl.8BF
Variations.8BF
Wave.8BF
Wind.8BF
ZigZag.8BF
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Filters\Lighting Styles\
2 O'clock Spotlight
Blue Omni
Circle of Light
Crossing
Crossing Down
Default
Five Lights Down
Five Lights Up
Flashlight
Flood Light
Parallel Directional
RGB Lights
Soft Direct Lights
Soft Omni
Soft Spotlight
Three Down
Triple Spotlight
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Import-Export\
Twain_32.8BA
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Plug-Ins\Parser\
EPS Parser.8BY
Generic PDF Parser.8BY
PDF Image Import.8BI
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\
New Doc Sizes.txt
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Brushes\
Assorted Brushes.abr
Calligraphic Brushes.abr
Drop Shadow Brushes.abr
Faux Finish Brushes.abr
Natural Brushes 2.abr
Natural Brushes.abr
Square Brushes.abr
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Brushes\Adobe Photoshop Only\
Dry Media Brushes.abr
Special Effect Brushes.abr
Thick Heavy Brushes.abr
Wet Media Brushes.abr
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Color Books\
ANPA Color.acb
DIC Color Guide.acb
FOCOLTONE.acb
HKS E.acb
HKS K.acb
HKS N.acb
HKS Z.acb
PANTONE metallic coated.acb
PANTONE pastel coated.acb
PANTONE pastel uncoated.acb
PANTONE process coated.acb
PANTONE solid coated.acb
PANTONE solid matte.acb
PANTONE solid to process.acb
PANTONE solid uncoated.acb
TOYO Color Finder.acb
TRUMATCH.acb
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Color Swatches\
Mac OS.aco
VisiBone Read Me.txt
VisiBone.aco
VisiBone2.aco
Web Hues.aco
Web Safe Colors.aco
Web Spectrum.aco
Windows.aco
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Color Swatches\Adobe Photoshop Only\
ANPA Colors.aco
DIC Color Guide.aco
FOCOLTONE Colors.aco
HKS E.aco
HKS K.aco
HKS N.aco
HKS Z.aco
PANTONE metallic coated.aco
PANTONE pastel coated.aco
PANTONE pastel uncoated.aco
PANTONE process coated.aco
PANTONE solid coated.aco
PANTONE solid matte.aco
PANTONE solid to process.aco
PANTONE solid uncoated.aco
TOYO Colors.aco
TRUMATCH Colors.aco
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Contours\
Contours.shc
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Custom Shapes\
All.csh
Animals.csh
Arrows.csh
Banners.csh
Frames.csh
Music.csh
Nature.csh
Objects.csh
Ornaments.csh
Shapes.csh
Symbols.csh
TalkBubbles.csh
Tiles.csh
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Duotones\Gray-Black Duotones\
423-1.ado
423-2.ado
423-3.ado
424 bl 1.ado
424 bl 2.ado
424 bl 3.ado
424 bl 4.ado
Cool Gray 7 bl 1.ado
Cool Gray 7 bl 2.ado
Cool Gray 7 bl 3.ado
Cool Gray 7 bl 4.ado
Cool Gray 9 bl 1.ado
Cool Gray 9 bl 2.ado
Cool Gray 9 bl 3.ado
Cool Gray 9 bl 4.ado
Warm Gray 11 bl 1.ado
Warm Gray 11 bl 2.ado
Warm Gray 11 bl 3.ado
Warm Gray 11 bl 4.ado
Warm Gray 8 bl 1.ado
Warm Gray 8 bl 2.ado
Warm Gray 8 bl 3.ado
Warm Gray 8 bl 4.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Duotones\PANTONE(R) Duotones\
144 orange (25%) bl 1.ado
144 orange (25%) bl 2.ado
144 orange (25%) bl 3.ado
144 orange (25%) bl 4.ado
144 orange bl 80% shad.ado
159 dk orange bl 1.ado
159 dk orange bl 2.ado
159 dk orange bl 3.ado
159 dk orange bl 4.ado
327 aqua (50%) bl 1.ado
327 aqua (50%) bl 2.ado
327 aqua (50%) bl 3.ado
327 aqua (50%) bl 4.ado
478 brown (100%) bl 1.ado
478 brown (100%) bl 2.ado
478 brown (100%) bl 3.ado
478 brown (100%) bl 4.ado
506 burgundy (75%) bl 1.ado
506 burgundy (75%) bl 2.ado
506 burgundy (75%) bl 3.ado
506 burgundy (75%) bl 4.ado
527 purple (100%) bl 1.ado
527 purple (100%) bl 2.ado
527 purple (100%) bl 3.ado
527 purple (100%) bl 4.ado
blue 072 bl 1.ado
blue 072 bl 2.ado
blue 072 bl 3.ado
blue 072 bl 4.ado
blue 286 bl 1.ado
blue 286 bl 2.ado
blue 286 bl 3.ado
blue 286 bl 4.ado
brown 464 bl 1.ado
brown 464 bl 2.ado
brown 464 bl 3.ado
brown 464 bl 4.ado
green 3405 bl 1.ado
green 3405 bl 2.ado
green 3405 bl 3.ado
green 3405 bl 4.ado
green 349 bl 1.ado
green 349 bl 2.ado
green 349 bl 3.ado
green 349 bl 4.ado
mauve 4655 bl 1.ado
mauve 4655 bl 2.ado
mauve 4655 bl 3.ado
mauve 4655 bl 4.ado
red 485 bl 1.ado
red 485 bl 2.ado
red 485 bl 3.ado
red 485 bl 4.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Duotones\Process Duotones\
cyan bl 1.ado
cyan bl 2.ado
cyan bl 3.ado
cyan bl 4.ado
magenta bl 1.ado
magenta bl 2.ado
magenta bl 3.ado
magenta bl 4.ado
yellow bl 1.ado
yellow bl 2.ado
yellow bl 3.ado
yellow bl 4.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Quadtones\Gray Quadtones\
Bl CG10 CG4 WmG3.ado
Bl CG10 WmG3 CG1.ado
Bl CG10 WmG4 CG3.ado
Bl WmG9 CG6 CG3.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Quadtones\PANTONE(R) Quadtones\
Bl 430 493 557.ado
Bl 431 492 556.ado
Bl 541 513 5773.ado
Bl 75% 50% 25%.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\Quadtones\Process Quadtones\
CMYK blue.ado
CMYK brown.ado
CMYK cool.ado
CMYK ext wm.ado
CMYK neutral.ado
CMYK wm.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\TRITONE\Gray Tritones\
Bl 404 WmGray 401 WmGray.ado
Bl 409 WmGray 407 WmGray.ado
Bl Cool Gray 10 WmGray 1.ado
Bl WmGray 7 WmGray 2.ado
CG9CG2-1.ado
CG9CG2-2.ado
CG9CG2-3.ado
CG9CG2-4.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\TRITONE\PANTONE(R) Tritones\
Bl 165 red orange 457 brown.ado
Bl 172 orange 423 gray.ado
Bl 313 aqua 127 gold.ado
Bl 334 green 437 mauve.ado
Bl 340 green 423 gray.ado
Bl 437 burgundy 127 gold.ado
Bl 50% 25%.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Duotones\TRITONE\Process Tritones\
BCY green 1.ado
BCY green 2.ado
BCY green 3.ado
BCY green 4.ado
BMC blue 1.ado
BMC blue 2.ado
BMC blue 3.ado
BMC blue 4.ado
BMY brown 1.ado
BMY brown 2.ado
BMY brown 3.ado
BMY brown 4.ado
BMY red 1.ado
BMY red 2.ado
BMY red 3.ado
BMY red 4.ado
BMY sepia 1.ado
BMY sepia 2.ado
BMY sepia 3.ado
BMY sepia 4.ado
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Gradients\
Color Harmonies 1.grd
Color Harmonies 2.grd
Metals.grd
Noise Samples.grd
Pastels.grd
Simple.grd
Special Effects.grd
Spectrums.grd
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Layouts\
1stFiveBySevens.txt
EightByTen.txt
FiveBySevenAndSmaller.txt
FiveBySevenAndThreeByFive.txt
FiveBySevenAndThreeByThreeH.txt
FiveBySevenAndThreeH.txt
FiveBySevenAndTwoByTwoH.txt
FiveBySevenAndTwoH.txt
FiveBySevenAndTwoHByThreeH.txt
FourByFives.txt
FourByFivesAndSmaller.txt
FourByFivesAndTwoByTwoH.txt
FourByFivesAndTwoHByThreeH.txt
ReadMe.txt
TenByThirteen.txt
ThreeHByFive.txt
TwoByTwo.txt
TwoByTwoH.txt
TwoHByThreeH.txt
TwoHByThreeHAndTwoByTwoH.txt
TwoHByThreeQ.txt
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Optimized Colors\
Black & White.act
Grayscale.act
Mac OS.act
Windows.act
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Optimized Output Settings\
Background Image.iros
Default Settings.iros
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Optimized Settings\
GIF 128 Dithered.irs
GIF 128 No Dither.irs
GIF 32 Dithered.irs
GIF 32 No Dither.irs
GIF 64 Dithered.irs
GIF 64 No Dither.irs
GIF Web Palette.irs
JPEG High.irs
JPEG Low.irs
JPEG Medium.irs
PNG-24.irs
PNG-8 128 Dithered.irs
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Patterns\
Artist Surfaces.pat
Nature Patterns.pat
Patterns 2.pat
Patterns.pat
Rock Patterns.pat
Texture Fill 2.pat
Texture Fill.pat
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Patterns\Adobe ImageReady Only\
Bubbles.psd
Carpet.psd
Coarse Weave.psd
Crystals.psd
Denim.psd
Purples.psd
Rough.psd
Slate.psd
Stone.psd
Streaks.psd
Stucco.psd
Water.psd
Wood.psd
Woven.psd
Zebra.psd
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Patterns\PostScript Patterns\
60's flowers.ai
Arrowheads.ai
Blossoms.ai
Borneo.ai
Deco.ai
Diamonds-cubes.ai
Drunkard's path.ai
Flowers 1.ai
Flowers 2.ai
Fractures.ai
Herringbone 1.ai
Herringbone 2.ai
India.ai
Intricate surface.ai
Laguna.ai
Mali primitive.ai
Mayan bricks.ai
Mexican tile.ai
Mezzotint-shape.ai
Optical checkerboard.ai
Optical Squares.ai
Oriental fans.ai
Oriental flowers.ai
Pinwheel.ai
Plaid.ai
Quilt.ai
Random V's.ai
Rough diamonds.ai
Scales.ai
Scallops.ai
Snake diamonds.ai
Spiked.ai
Submerged stones.ai
Triangles grid.ai
Undulating lines gradation.ai
Waffle Illusion.ai
Waffle.ai
Water droplets.ai
Waves.ai
Weave-Y.ai
Wrinkle.ai
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Photoshop Actions\
Commands.atn
Frames.atn
Image Effects.atn
Production.atn
Text Effects.atn
Textures.atn
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Styles\
Abstract Styles.asl
Buttons.asl
Glass Button Rollovers.asl
Glass Buttons.asl
Image Effects.asl
Photographic Effects.asl
Rollover Buttons.asl
Text Effects 2.asl
Text Effects.asl
Textures.asl
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Textures\
Blue Pastels.jpg
Burnt Red Pastel Paper.jpg
 Charcoal on Paper.jpg
Dirt.jpg
Feathers.psd
Footprints.psd
Frosted Glass.psd
Granite.jpg
Grass.jpg
Lambswool.jpg
Leafy Bush.jpg
Linen.jpg
Lines.psd
Mountains 1.psd
Purple Daisies.jpg
Purple Pastels.jpg
Puzzle.psd
Rust Flakes.psd
Sepia Marble Paper.jpg
Snake Skin.psd
Spiky Bush.jpg
Strands 1.psd
Stucco 2.psd
Stucco Color.jpg
Wild Red Flowers.jpg
Wrinkle Wood Paper.jpg
Yellow Green Chalk.jpg
Yellow Tan Dry Brush.jpg
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\Tools\
Art History.tpl
Brushes.tpl
Crop and Marquee.tpl
Text.tpl
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Blue & Gray\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Blue & Gray\images\
nextimage.gif
previmage.gif
rule.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Dark\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Dark\images\
bannerimage.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Frame\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
IndexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Light\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Patterned\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Horizontal Patterned\images\
bkgnd.gif
nextimage.gif
previmage.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Simple\
Caption.htm
IndexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Table\
Caption.htm
IndexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Table\images\
background.jpg
home.gif
next.gif
previous.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Table - Blue\
Caption.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Table - Blue\images\
bannerimage.gif
currentindex.gif
nextimage.gif
previmage.gif
rule.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Vertical Frame\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
IndexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Vertical Slide Show 1\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Vertical Slide Show 2\
Caption.htm
FrameSet.htm
indexPage.htm
SubPage.htm
Thumbnail.htm
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\WebContactSheet\Vertical Slide Show 2\images\
arrow.gif
bkgnd.gif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Presets\ZoomView\
Plain.zvt
With Instructions.zvt
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Required\
ADMPlugin.apl
ADMUI3.fon
ASDataStream.apl
Default Actions.atn
Default Brushes.abr
Default Contours.shc
Default Custom Shapes.csh
Default Gradients.grd
Default New Doc Sizes.txt
Default Patterns.pat
Default Styles.asl
Default Swatches.aco
Default Tool Presets.tpl
droplet template
Droplet Template.exe
PhotoshopAdapter.apl
Plugin ExpressView Support.apl
PNGIcons.apl
PS.sif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Required\ImageReady Default Actions\
2-State Button.isa
Constrain to 200x200 pixels.isa
Flaming Text.isa
Frozen Text.isa
Multi-Size & Save.isa
Spin Zoom In.isa
Spin.isa
Web Page Template.isa
Zoom In.isa
Zoom Out.isa
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Samples\
Banner.psd
Ducky.tif
Dune.tif
Eagle.psd
Flower.psd
Harvest.psd
Morning Glass.psd
Old Image.jpg
Palm Tree (CMYK).tif
Pasta.jpg
Peppers.jpg
Piccolo site.psd
Postcard.psd
Ranch House.jpg
Stamp.ai
Tomato.psd
Travel Poster.pdf
Waterfall(16bit).tif
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Samples\Droplets\ImageReady Droplets\
Constrain 350, Make JPG 30.exe
Constrain to 200x200 pixels.exe
Constrain to 64X64 pixels.exe
Make Button.exe
Make GIF (128 colors).exe
Make GIF (32, no dither).exe
Make GIF (64 colors).exe
Make JPEG (quality 10).exe
Make JPEG (quality 30).exe
Make JPEG (quality 60).exe
Multi-Size Save.exe
Unsharp Mask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Samples\Droplets\Photoshop Droplets\
Aged Photo.exe
Conditional Mode Change.exe
Constrain to 300 pixels.exe
Constrain to 64 pixels.exe
Drop Shadow Frame.exe
Make Button.exe
Make Sepia Tone.exe
Save As JPEG Medium.exe
Save As Photoshop PDF.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Samples\ImageReady Animations\
Blender.psd
Bomb.psd
Fruit Animation.psd
Hand.psd
write-on.psd
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\
alldiscs.avp
alldrives.avp
antivir.oem
antivir0.vdf
antivir1.vdf
antivir2.vdf
antivir3.vdf
avcenter.exe
avcmd.exe
avconfig.cpl
avconfig.cpl.manifest
avconfig.dll
avconfig.exe
avesvc.exe
avesvcr.dll
avewin32.dll
avgcmxp.dll
avgio.sys
avgnt.exe
avgntflt.sys
avguard.exe
avinet.dll
avmailc.exe
avmailcr.dll
avmcdlg.exe
avnotify.dll
avnotify.exe
avpack32.dll
avpref.dll
avreg.dll
avrep.dll
avrpbase.dll
avscan.dll
avscan.exe
avwin.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /detection_bootsectorvirus.htm
--> /setup_systemrequirements.htm
--> /license_overview.htm
--> /setup_installation.htm
--> /setup_deinstallation.htm
--> /detection_scanner.htm
--> /detection_infectedmailbox.htm
--> /general_helpcenter.htm
--> /license_demoversion.htm
--> /detection_guard.htm
--> /detection_archive.htm
--> /setup_overview.htm
--> /detection_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_scanner.htm
--> /cc_extra_detectionlist.htm
--> /cc_view_quarantine.htm
--> /cc_view_guard.htm
--> /cc_view_scheduler.htm
--> /cc_overview.htm
--> /cc_extra_bootrecords.htm
--> /scanner_overview.htm
--> /cc_view_status.htm
--> /cc_view_update.htm
--> /scanner_main.htm
--> /cc_view_reports.htm
--> /cc_menu_file.htm
--> /cc_update_startupdate.htm
--> /cc_extra_configuration.htm
--> /config_overview.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_scanner.htm
--> /cc_help_about.htm
--> /cc_help_readme.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_archives.htm
--> /config_scanner_report.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /cc_help_contents.htm
--> /config_scanner_scan_filter.htm
--> /cc_update_updatevdf.htm
--> /config_guard_report.htm
--> /config_general_update.htm
--> /config_general_directories.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_heuristic.htm
--> /config_guard_scan.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_malware.htm
--> /config_general_security.htm
--> /config_general_email.htm
--> /config_guard_scan_filter.htm
--> /config_guard.htm
--> /config_general_threat_categories.htm
--> /info_overview.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet_proxy.htm
--> /config_general_update_internet.htm
--> /virus_virusandothermalware.htm
--> /trayicon_overview.htm
--> /faq_wsc.htm
--> /updater_overview.htm
--> /virus_threatcategories.htm
--> /config_fileextensions_newfileextension.htm
--> /info_contact.htm
--> /config_fileextensions.htm
--> /faq_problems.htm
--> /faq_overview.htm
--> /faq_faq.htm
--> /setup_modify.htm
--> /faq_shortcuts.htm
--> /general_tradecopy.htm
--> /cc_help_support.htm
--> /info_suspicousfiles.htm
--> /info_technicalsupport.htm
--> /info_falsepositives.htm
--> /eHelp.xml
--> /RoboHHRE.lng
--> /avwin.brs
--> /#BSSC
--> /default.css
--> /images/cc_scheduler_new.png
--> /images/cc_qa_send to.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore to.png
--> /images/detection_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_ok.png
--> /images/gen_hint.png
--> /images/cc_report_update_failed.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_guard.png
--> /images/cc_report_print.png
--> /images/cc_configuration.png
--> /images/updater_main.png
--> /images/detection_mailbox.png
--> /images/wsc_off.png
--> /images/detection_virinfo.png
--> /images/detection_guard.png
--> /images/cc_warning_small.png
--> /images/cc_report.png
--> /images/config_button_points.png
--> /images/cc_delete.png
--> /images/wsc_not found.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_update.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_info.png
--> /images/cc_guard_reset statistic.png
--> /images/wsc_not monitored.png
--> /images/trayicon_inactive.png
--> /images/wsc_out of date.png
--> /images/cc_status_inactive.png
--> /images/detection_bootsectorvirus_scanner.png
--> /images/cc_main.png
--> /images/cc_warning.png
--> /images/cc_status_active.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_edit.png
--> /images/detection_archive.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_shortcut.png
--> /images/cc_scanner_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_ad to.png
--> /images/cc_guard_info.png
--> /images/config_main.png
--> /images/wsc_on.png
--> /images/cc_scheduler_scan.png
--> /images/cc_qa_info.png
--> /images/cc_report_view_report.png
--> /images/trayicon_active.png
--> /images/cc_qa_restore.png
--> /images/cc_status_warn.png
--> /images/cc_qa_rescan.png
--> /images/cc_report_view.png
--> /images/cc_help.png
--> /images/gen_logo.png
--> /images/scanner_main.png
--> /avwin.hhc
--> /avwin.hhk
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
build.dat
ccgen.dll
ccgenrc.dll
ccgrdrc.dll
ccguard.dll
cclic.dll
cclicrc.dll
ccmainrc.dll
ccmgrdrc.dll
ccmguard.dll
ccprofil.dll
ccquamgr.dll
ccquarc.dll
ccreporc.dll
ccreport.dll
ccscanrc.dll
ccsched.dll
ccscherc.dll
ccupdate.dll
ccupdrc.dll
common_msg.avr
eula.txt
guardevt.dll
guardgui.exe
guardmsg.dll
hbedv.key
licmgr.dll
licmgr.exe
luke.dll
lukeres.dll
mfc71u.dll
msvcp71.dll
msvcr71.dll
mydocs.avp
netnt.dll
netnw.dll
preupd.exe
psapi.dll
rchelp.dll
rcimage.dll
rctext.dll
readme.txt
rmdiscs.avp
scewxml.dll
sched.exe
schedr.dll
setup.dll
setup.exe
setupprf.dat
shlext.dll
smtplib.dll
sporder.dll
sysdir.avp
unacev2.dll
update.exe
update_msg.avr
updgui.dll
updguirc.dll
updlib.dll
updlibrc.dll
weblink.url
wsplugin.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
Adobe Gamma Readme.txt
Adobe Gamma.cpl
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Color\
ACE1Cache.lst


----------



## jay1327

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Color\Profiles\
CIERGB.icc
NTSC1953.icc
PAL_SECAM.icc
pcd4050e.icm
pcd4050k.icm
pcdcnycc.icm
pcdekycc.icm
pcdkoycc.icm
Photoshop4DefaultCMYK.icc
Photoshop5DefaultCMYK.icc
ProPhoto.icm
SMPTE-C.icc
stdpyccl.icm
WideGamutRGB.icc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Color\Profiles\Recommended\
AdobeRGB1998.icc
AppleRGB.icc
ColorMatchRGB.icc
EuroscaleCoated.icc
EuroscaleUncoated.icc
JapanStandard.icc
sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
USSheetfedCoated.icc
USSheetfedUncoated.icc
USWebCoatedSWOP.icc
USWebUncoated.icc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Color\Settings\
Color Management Off.csf
Emulate Photoshop 4.csf
Europe Prepress Defaults.csf
Japan Prepress Defaults.csf
Photoshop 5 Default Spaces.csf
US Prepress Defaults.csf
Web Graphics Defaults.csf
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Fonts\
AdobeFnt06.lst
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Fonts\Reqrd\Base\
AdobeFnt06.lst
cobo____.pfb
cob_____.pfb
com_____.pfb
coo_____.pfb
MOBI____.pfb
MOBI____.pfm
MOB_____.pfb
MOB_____.pfm
MOI_____.pfb
MOI_____.pfm
MORG____.pfb
MORG____.pfm
SY______.pfb
wmbi____.pfb
wmbi____.pfm
wmb_____.pfb
wmb_____.pfm
wmi_____.pfb
wmi_____.pfm
wmr_____.pfb
wmr_____.pfm
ZD______.pfb
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Fonts\Reqrd\Base\pfm\
COBO____.pfm
COB_____.pfm
COM_____.pfm
COO_____.pfm
SY______.pfm
ZD______.pfm
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Fonts\Reqrd\CMaps\
78-EUC-H
78-EUC-V
78-H
78-RKSJ-H
78-RKSJ-V
78-V
78ms-RKSJ-H
78ms-RKSJ-V
83pv-RKSJ-H
90ms-RKSJ-H
90ms-RKSJ-V
90msp-RKSJ-H
90msp-RKSJ-V
90pv-RKSJ-H
90pv-RKSJ-V
Add-H
Add-RKSJ-H
Add-RKSJ-V
Add-V
Adobe-CNS1-0
Adobe-CNS1-1
Adobe-CNS1-2
Adobe-CNS1-3
Adobe-GB1-0
Adobe-GB1-1
Adobe-GB1-2
Adobe-GB1-3
Adobe-GB1-4
Adobe-Japan1-0
Adobe-Japan1-1
Adobe-Japan1-2
Adobe-Japan1-3
Adobe-Japan1-4
Adobe-Japan2-0
Adobe-Korea1-0
Adobe-Korea1-1
Adobe-Korea1-2
AdobeFnt06.lst
B5-H
B5-V
B5pc-H
B5pc-V
CNS2-H
CNS2-V
ETen-B5-H
ETen-B5-V
ETHK-B5-H
ETHK-B5-V
EUC-H
EUC-V
Ext-H
Ext-RKSJ-H
Ext-RKSJ-V
Ext-V
GB-EUC-H
GB-EUC-V
GB-H
GB-V
GBK-EUC-H
GBK-EUC-V
GBKp-EUC-H
GBKp-EUC-V
GBpc-EUC-H
GBpc-EUC-V
GBT-EUC-H
GBT-EUC-V
GBT-H
GBT-V
GBTpc-EUC-H
GBTpc-EUC-V
H
Hankaku
Hiragana
HKdla-B5-H
HKdla-B5-V
HKdlb-B5-H
HKdlb-B5-V
HKgccs-B5-H
HKgccs-B5-V
HKm314-B5-H
HKm314-B5-V
HKm471-B5-H
HKm471-B5-V
HKscs-B5-H
HKscs-B5-V
Identity-H
Identity-V
Katakana
KSC-EUC-H
KSC-EUC-V
KSC-H
KSC-Johab-H
KSC-Johab-V
KSC-V
KSCms-UHC-H
KSCms-UHC-HW-H
KSCms-UHC-HW-V
KSCms-UHC-V
KSCpc-EUC-H
KSCpc-EUC-V
NWP-H
NWP-V
RKSJ-H
RKSJ-V
Roman
UniCNS-UCS2-H
UniCNS-UCS2-V
UniGB-UCS2-H
UniGB-UCS2-V
UniJIS-UCS2-H
UniJIS-UCS2-HW-H
UniJIS-UCS2-HW-V
UniJIS-UCS2-V
UniJISB-UCS2-H
UniJISPro-UCS2-HW-V
UniJISPro-UCS2-V
UniKS-UCS2-H
UniKS-UCS2-V
V
WP-Symbol
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Hyphenation\
brt.hyp
brz.hyp
can.hyp
cfr.hyp
ctl.hyp
dan.hyp
dut.hyp
eng.hyp
fin.hyp
frn.hyp
grm.hyp
Grmold.hyp
itl.hyp
nrw.hyp
nyn.hyp
pol.hyp
prt.hyp
rus.hyp
sgr.hyp
sgrold.hyp
spn.hyp
swd.hyp
usa07.hyp
usa09.hyp
usa37.hyp
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\PDFL\5.0\CMaps\
90ms-rksj-ucs2
90pv-rksj-ucs2
90pv-rksj-ucs2c
adobe-cns1-b5pc
adobe-cns1-eten-b5
adobe-cns1-h-cid
adobe-cns1-h-host
adobe-cns1-h-mac
adobe-cns1-ucs2
adobe-gb1-gbk-euc
adobe-gb1-gbpc-euc
adobe-gb1-h-cid
adobe-gb1-h-host
adobe-gb1-h-mac
adobe-gb1-ucs2
adobe-japan1-90ms-rksj
adobe-japan1-90pv-rksj
adobe-japan1-h-cid
adobe-japan1-h-host
adobe-japan1-h-mac
adobe-japan1-ps-h
adobe-japan1-ps-v
adobe-japan1-ucs2
adobe-korea1-h-cid
adobe-korea1-h-host
adobe-korea1-h-mac
adobe-korea1-kscms-uhc
adobe-korea1-kscpc-euc
adobe-korea1-ucs2
AdobeFnt06.lst
b5pc-ucs2
b5pc-ucs2c
cns-euc-h
cns-euc-v
eten-b5-ucs2
etenms-b5-h
etenms-b5-v
gbk-euc-ucs2
gbpc-euc-ucs2
gbpc-euc-ucs2c
kscms-uhc-ucs2
kscpc-euc-ucs2
kscpc-euc-ucs2c
ucs2-90ms-rksj
ucs2-90pv-rksj
ucs2-b5pc
ucs2-eten-b5
ucs2-gbk-euc
ucs2-gbpc-euc
ucs2-kscms-uhc
ucs2-kscpc-euc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\PDFL\5.0\Fonts\
AdobeFnt06.lst
ZX______.pfb
ZY______.pfb
_ABI____.pfb
_AB_____.pfb
_AI_____.pfb
_A______.pfb
_ebi____.pfb
_eb_____.pfb
_ei_____.pfb
_er_____.pfb
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\PDFL\5.0\Fonts\PFM\
ZX______.mmm
ZY______.mmm
_ABI____.pfm
_AB_____.pfm
_AI_____.pfm
_A______.pfm
_ebi____.pfm
_eb_____.pfm
_ei_____.pfm
_er_____.pfm
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Shell\
aiicon.dll
psicon.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Spelling\
brt02.clx
brt04.clx
brt04.lex
brt0401.lex
brt0402.lex
brt06.clx
brt08.clx
brt12.clx
brt16.clx
brt24.clx
brt32.clx
brtphon.env
brz.lex
brz02.clx
brz04.clx
brz06.clx
brz08.clx
brz12.clx
brz16.clx
brz24.clx
Brz32.clx
brz40.lex
brzphon.env
can112.lex
can32.clx
canphon.env
cfr.lex
cfr02.clx
cfr04.clx
cfr06.clx
cfr08.clx
cfr12.clx
cfr16.clx
cfr24.clx
Cfr32.clx
cfr68.lex
cfrphon.env
ctl.lex
ctl06.clx
Ctl24.clx
ctl27.lex
ctl28.lex
ctlphon.env
dan.lex
dan02.clx
dan04.clx
dan06.clx
dan08.clx
dan12.clx
dan16.clx
dan24.clx
Dan32.clx
dan45.lex
danphon.env
dut02.clx
dut04.clx
dut06.clx
dut08.clx
Dut102.lex
dut12.clx
dut16.clx
dut24.clx
Dut32.clx
dutphon.env
eng02.clx
eng04.clx
eng06.clx
eng08.clx
eng12.clx
eng16.clx
eng24.clx
eng32.clx
engphon.env
fin.lex
fin02.clx
fin04.clx
fin06.clx
fin08.clx
fin12.clx
fin16.clx
fin24.clx
Fin32.clx
fin49.lex
finphon.env
frn.lex
frn02.clx
frn04.clx
frn06.clx
frn08.clx
frn12.clx
frn16.clx
frn21.lex
frn24.clx
Frn32.clx
frnphon.env
grm02.clx
grm04.clx
grm06.clx
grm08.clx
Grm104.lex
Grm10401.lex
grm12.clx
grm16.clx
grm24.clx
Grm32.clx
grmphon.env
itl.lex
itl02.clx
itl04.clx
itl06.clx
itl08.clx
itl12.clx
itl16.clx
itl24.clx
itl26.lex
Itl32.clx
itlphon.env
nrw.lex
nrw02.clx
nrw04.clx
nrw06.clx
nrw08.clx
nrw12.clx
nrw16.clx
nrw24.clx
Nrw32.clx
nrw38.lex
nrwphon.env
nyn.lex
nyn02.clx
nyn04.clx
nyn06.clx
Nyn16.clx
nyn47.lex
nynphon.env
pol02.clx
pol04.clx
pol06.clx
pol08.clx
pol103.lex
pol12.clx
pol16.clx
pol24.clx
pol32.clx
polphon.env
prt.lex
prt02.clx
prt04.clx
prt06.clx
prt08.clx
prt12.clx
prt16.clx
prt24.clx
Prt32.clx
prt39.lex
prtphon.env
rus02.clx
rus04.clx
rus06.clx
rus08.clx
rus101.lex
rus12.clx
rus16.clx
rus24.clx
rus32.clx
rusphon.env
sgr02.clx
sgr04.clx
sgr06.clx
sgr08.clx
sgr105.lex
sgr10501.lex
sgr12.clx
sgr16.clx
sgr24.clx
sgr32.clx
sgrphon.env
spn.lex
spn02.clx
spn04.clx
spn06.clx
spn08.clx
spn12.clx
spn16.clx
spn24.clx
spn24.lex
Spn32.clx
spnphon.env
swd.lex
swd02.clx
swd04.clx
swd06.clx
swd08.clx
swd12.clx
Swd16.clx
swd42.lex
swd43.lex
swdphon.env
usa86.lex
usa8601.lex
usa8602.lex
usa8603.lex
usa8604.lex
usa90.dct
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\TypeSpt\
AdobeFnt06.lst
FntNames.db
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\TypeSpt\MojiKumi\
Photoshop6MojiKumi
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Web\
AdobeBannerenu.awe
AdobeBannerenu.gif
AdobeInfoenu.gif
Adoberegistrationenu.html
AdobeWeb.dll
AdobeWeb57enu.awe
adobeweblog
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Workflow\
AdobeWorkgroupHelper.exe
ARM.dll
Bib.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Filseclab\
CabArc.Exe
CertReg.exe
common.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /certreg015.htm
--> /certreg020.htm
--> /certreg021.htm
--> /certreg022.htm
--> /certreg030.htm
--> /certreg040.htm
--> /certreg050.htm
--> /certreg051.htm
--> /certreg060.htm
--> /certreg100.htm
--> /certreg010.htm
--> /filmsg010.htm
--> /filup010.htm
--> /filup020.htm
--> /userreg010.htm
--> /certreg000.htm
--> /index.htm
--> /common001.htm
--> /common.hhc
--> /certreg010.gif
 --> /certreg030.gif
--> /certreg041.gif
--> /certreg040.gif
--> /certreg043.gif
--> /certreg044.gif
--> /certreg045.gif
--> /certreg050.gif
--> /certreg052.gif
--> /certreg060.gif
--> /certreg054.gif
--> /certreg055.gif
--> /certreg051.gif
--> /certreg063.gif
--> /certreg064.gif
--> /certreg020.gif
--> /certreg070.gif
--> /certreg080.gif
--> /certreg090.gif
--> /certreg100.gif
--> /certreg110.gif
--> /certreg120.gif
--> /certreg131.gif
--> /certreg130.gif
--> /certreg140.gif
--> /certreg160.gif
--> /certreg170.gif
--> /certreg181.gif
--> /certreg180.gif
--> /certreg200.gif
--> /certreg190.gif
--> /certreg210.gif
--> /filmsg010.gif
--> /filup010.gif
--> /filup030.gif
--> /filup040.gif
--> /filup050.gif
--> /filup060.gif
--> /filup080.gif
--> /filup070.gif
--> /filup090.gif
--> /filup020.gif
--> /filup100.gif
--> /filup110.gif
--> /filup120.gif
--> /filup130.gif
--> /userreg010.gif
--> /userreg000.gif
--> /userreg020.gif
--> /userreg030.gif
--> /userreg040.gif
--> /userreg050.gif
--> /userreg060.gif
--> /userreg070.gif
--> /userreg080.gif
--> /userreg090.gif
--> /userreg100.gif
--> /InternetOpt_01.gif
--> /InternetOpt_02.gif
--> /InternetOpt_03.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
FilMsg.dat
FilMsg.exe
filup.dat
FilUp.exe
filuplog.txt
SimpMsg.exe
UserReg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Engine\6\Intel 32\
corecomp.ini
ctor.dll
IKernel.exe
iuser.dll
objectps.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\IScript\
iscript.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\DAO\
dao360.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\
IEFILES5.inf
IEINFO5.OCX
msinfo32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech\
sapi.cpl
sapi.dll
sapisvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Speech\1033\
spcplui.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\
aleabanr.gif
amaizrul.gif
anabnr2.gif
aswrule.gif
Blank Bkgrd.gif
Blank.htm
Btzhsepa.gif
citbannA.gif
Citrus Punch Bkgrd.gif
Citrus Punch.htm
Clear Day Bkgrd.jpg
Clear Day.htm
fieruled.gif
Fiesta Bkgrd.jpg
Fiesta.htm
Glacier Bkgrd.jpg
Glacier.htm
Ivy.gif
Ivy.htm
Leaves Bkgrd.jpg
Leaves.htm
Maize Bkgrd.jpg
Maize.htm
Nature Bkgrd.jpg
Nature.htm
Network Blitz Bkgrd.gif
Network Blitz.htm
Pie Charts Bkgrd.jpg
Pie Charts.htm
sunbannA.gif
Sunflower Bkgrd.jpg
Sunflower.htm
Sweets Bkgrd.gif
Sweets.htm
tech.gif
Technical.htm
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\TextConv\
html32.cnv
msconv97.dll
mswrd632.wpc
mswrd832.cnv
write32.wpc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Triedit\
DHTMLED.OCX
TRIEDIT.DLL
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VGX\
vgx.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap\Binaries\
mssoap1.dll
wisc10.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap\Binaries\Resources\1033\
mssoapr.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Services\
bigfoot.bmp
verisign.bmp
whowhere.bmp
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft\
spcommon.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft\Lexicon\1033\
ltts1033.lxa
r1033tts.lxa
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft\TTS\1033\
sam.sdf
sam.spd
spttseng.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\
directdb.dll
wab32.dll
wab32res.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\ado\
adojavas.inc
adovbs.inc
MDACReadme.htm
msader15.dll
msado15.dll
msado20.tlb
msado21.tlb
msado25.tlb
msado26.tlb
msadomd.dll
msador15.dll
msadox.dll
msadrh15.dll
msjro.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\msadc\
adcjavas.inc
adcvbs.inc
handler.reg
handsafe.reg
handunsf.reg
msadce.dll
msadcer.dll
msadcf.dll
msadcfr.dll
msadco.dll
msadcor.dll
msadcs.dll
msadds.dll
msaddsr.dll
msdaprsr.dll
msdaprst.dll
msdarem.dll
msdaremr.dll
msdfmap.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\
msdadc.dll
msdaenum.dll
msdaer.dll
msdaora.dll
msdaorar.dll
msdaosp.dll
msdaps.dll
msdasc.dll
msdasql.dll
msdasqlr.dll
msdatl3.dll
msdatt.dll
msdaurl.dll
msxactps.dll
oledb32.dll
oledb32r.dll
oledbjvs.inc
oledbvbs.inc
sqloledb.dll
sqloledb.rll
sqlsoldb.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Basics/coUA.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Ex.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Print.css
--> /Basics/mailto.css
--> /Basics/shared.js
--> /Basics/mailto.js
--> /Basics/coC.gif
--> /Basics/coCb.gif
--> /Basics/coE.gif
--> /Basics/coEb.gif
--> /Basics/note.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_c.gif
--> /Basics/spacer.gif
--> /Basics/mailto.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_c.gif
--> /_sql_server_login_dialog_box.htm
--> /_sql_server_2000_copyright_and_disclaimer.htm
--> /sqlsoldb.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sqlxmlx.dll
sqlxmlx.rll
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\
alert.wav
archive.dll
chinese.mo
configuration.dll
context.dll
danish.mo
dutch.mo
engine.dll
english.mo
ewidoctrl.exe
ewidoguard.exe
framework.dll
french.mo
gdiplus.dll
german.mo
guard.sys
help.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Table of Contents.hhc
--> /intro.htm
--> /status.htm
--> /scanner.htm
--> /autostart.htm
--> /processes.htm
--> /connections.htm
--> /quarantine.htm
--> /intro1.htm
--> /intro2.htm
--> /intro3.htm
--> /glossar.htm
--> /faq.htm
--> /support.htm
--> /update.htm
--> /contact.htm
--> /dll_trojans.htm
--> /rules.htm
--> /quickintro.htm
--> /guard.htm
--> /windows_context.htm
--> /compatibility.htm
--> /details1.htm
--> /details2.htm
--> /details_intro.htm
--> /company.htm
--> /images/navi_green.gif
--> /images/boxshot.jpg
--> /images/status.jpg
--> /images/status2.png
--> /images/box_lt.gif
--> /images/ewido.gif
--> /images/box_rt.gif
--> /images/box_lb.gif
--> /images/box_rb.gif
--> /images/scanner.jpg
--> /images/einstellungen.jpg
--> /images/scan.jpg
--> /images/quarataine_dialogbox.png
--> /images/schaltflaeche.gif
--> /images/schaltflaeche_menu.gif
--> /images/schaltflaeche_radiobutton.gif
--> /images/pf4b.gif
--> /images/pf4b_2.gif
--> /images/binder.png
--> /images/pe_crypter.png
--> /images/emulation.gif
--> /images/pe_packer.png
--> /images/question.jpg
--> /images/!.jpg
--> /images/normal_2.gif
--> /images/injection_explorer_2.gif
--> /images/schnell1.png
--> /images/schnell2.png
--> /images/schnell3.png
--> /images/schnell4.png
--> /images/schnell5.png
--> /images/schnell6.png
--> /images/guard_aktiv.png
--> /images/guard_inaktiv.png
--> /images/guard_box.jpg
--> /pics ger/nurplusversion.gif
--> /images/checksum.gif
--> /images/strings.gif
--> /images/binary.gif
--> /images/bin1.gif
--> /images/bin2.gif
--> /images/lamecrypt.gif
--> /ewido.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
heuristic.dat
hungarian.mo
infection.wav
info.dll
italian.mo
japanese.mo
lang.dll
logfile.txt
notification.wav
portuguese.mo
quarantine.dll
resources.dll
romanian.mo
s.dat
scan.dll
SecuritySuite.exe
serbian.mo
shellhook.dll
spanish.mo
tray_dll.dll
tscan1.dll
Uninstall.exe
update.dll
update_core.dll
wizard.dll
zlib.dll
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\Modules\
autostartviewer.dll
connectionWatch.dll
processviewer.dll
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\Signatures\
1710.dat
1711.dat
1712.dat
1713.dat
1714.dat
1715.dat
1716.dat
1717.dat
1718.dat
1719.dat
1720.dat
1721.dat
1722.dat
1723.dat
1724.dat
1725.dat
1726.dat
1727.dat
1728.dat
1729.dat
1730.dat
1731.dat
1732.dat
1733.dat
1734.dat
1735.dat
1736.dat
1737.dat
1738.dat
1739.dat
1740.dat
1741.dat
1742.dat
1743.dat
1744.dat
1745.dat
1746.dat
1747.dat
1748.dat
1749.dat
1750.dat
1751.dat
1752.dat
1753.dat
1754.dat
1755.dat
1756.dat
1757.dat
1758.dat
1759.dat
1760.dat
1761.dat
1762.dat
1763.dat
1764.dat
1765.dat
1766.dat
1767.dat
1768.dat
1769.dat
1770.dat
1771.dat
1772.dat
1773.dat
1774.dat
1775.dat
1776.dat
1777.dat
1778.dat
1779.dat
1780.dat
1781.dat
1782.dat
1783.dat
1784.dat
1785.dat
1786.dat
1787.dat
1788.dat
1789.dat
1790.dat
1791.dat
1792.dat
1793.dat
1794.dat
1795.dat
1796.dat
1797.dat
1798.dat
1799.dat
1800.dat
1801.dat
1802.dat
1803.dat
1804.dat
1805.dat
1806.dat
1807.dat
1808.dat
1809.dat
1810.dat
1811.dat
1812.dat
1813.dat
1814.dat
1815.dat
1816.dat
1817.dat
1818.dat
1819.dat
1820.dat
1821.dat
1822.dat
1823.dat
1824.dat
1825.dat
1826.dat
1827.dat
1828.dat
1829.dat
1830.dat
1831.dat
1832.dat
1833.dat
1834.dat
1835.dat
1836.dat
1837.dat
1838.dat
1839.dat
1840.dat
1841.dat
1842.dat
1843.dat
1844.dat
1845.dat
1846.dat
1847.dat
1848.dat
1849.dat
1850.dat
1851.dat
1852.dat
1853.dat
1854.dat
1855.dat
1856.dat
1857.dat
1858.dat
1859.dat
1860.dat
1861.dat
1862.dat
1863.dat
1864.dat
1865.dat
1866.dat
1867.dat
1868.dat
1869.dat
1870.dat
1871.dat
1872.dat
1873.dat
1874.dat
1875.dat
1876.dat
1877.dat
1878.dat
1879.dat
1880.dat
1881.dat
1882.dat
1883.dat
1884.dat
1885.dat
1886.dat
1887.dat
1888.dat
1889.dat
1890.dat
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{48A4D5B9-0439-4731-9C2C-292AB9CDC54A}\
data1.cab
data1.hdr
layout.bin
Setup.exe
setup.ilg
Setup.ini
setup.inx
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\
HMMAPI.DLL
IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\
icwconn.dll
icwconn1.exe
icwconn2.exe
icwdl.dll
icwhelp.dll
icwip.dun
icwres.dll
icwrmind.exe
icwtutor.exe
icwutil.dll
icwx25a.dun
icwx25b.dun
icwx25c.dun
inetwiz.exe
isignup.exe
msicw.isp
msn.isp
phone.icw
phone.ver
state.icw
support.icw
trialoc.dll
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SIGNUP\
INSTALL.ins
C:\Program Files\Messenger\
logo.gif
logowin.gif
lvback.gif
mailtmpl.txt
msgsc.dll
msgslang.dll
msmsgs.exe
msmsgsin.exe
newalert.wav
newemail.wav
online.wav
rtcimsp.dll
type.wav
C:\Program Files\Movie Maker\
moviemk.exe
sample.asf
wmmfilt.dll
wmmres.dll
wmmutil.dll


----------



## jay1327

C:\Program Files\Movie Maker\MUI\0409\
moviemk.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/aboutthedvaviqualitysettings.htm
--> /htm/aboutwindowsmediatechnology.htm
--> /htm/capturedeviceisinuse.htm
--> /htm/capturingaudioandvideocontent.htm
--> /htm/clipcreationdoesnotworkwithmydvcamera.htm
--> /htm/compensatingforflaws.htm
--> /htm/creatingandimprovingaudio.htm
--> /htm/creatingandimprovingvideo.htm
--> /htm/creatingtitleslides.htm
--> /htm/editingaudioandvideocontent.htm
--> /htm/editingclips.htm
--> /htm/gettingstarted.htm
--> /htm/glossary.htm
--> /htm/icannotaddanimportedclipintomymovie.htm
--> /htm/icannotchangechannelswhencapturingfrommytvtunercard.htm
--> /htm/icannotcopyfromacommercialvhstapeordvd.htm
--> /htm/icannothearaudiowhenrecording.htm
--> /htm/icannotimportafileintoacollection.htm
--> /htm/icannotrecordusingmyusbcapturedevice.htm
--> /htm/icannotsendmymovieinemailusinghotmail.htm
--> /htm/importingfiles.htm
--> /htm/introducingwindowsmoviemaker.htm
--> /htm/notenoughfreediskspace.htm
--> /htm/obtainingpermission.htm
--> /htm/organizingcollections.htm
--> /htm/playingmediaassets.htm
--> /htm/preparingtomakeyourvideo.htm
--> /htm/publicdomain.htm
--> /htm/publishingaudioandvideocontent.htm
--> /htm/recordingnarration.htm
--> /htm/recordingsourcematerial.htm
--> /htm/specificationsforrecordingaudioonly.htm
--> /htm/specificationsforrecordingvideoonlyorvideoandaudio.htm
--> /htm/stockfootage.htm
--> /htm/systemrequirements.htm
--> /htm/takingaphoto.htm
--> /htm/theaudioihearwheniamrecordingmymovieisdifferentfromwheniplaymymovieinwindowsmoviemaker.htm
--> /htm/theberneconvention.htm
--> /htm/toaddacliptothestoryboard.htm
--> /htm/toaddtitleslidesorcreditstoyourmovie.htm
--> /htm/toaddvideoinformationtoacollection.htm
--> /htm/toautomaticallygenerateamovie.htm
--> /htm/tobackupthecollectionsfile.htm
--> /htm/tochangedefaultoptions.htm
--> /htm/tochangetheclipview.htm
--> /htm/tochangetheconfigurationofyourcapturedevice.htm
--> /htm/tochangethelengthoftimetwoclipsplaysimultaneously.htm
--> /htm/tochangethetransitionlength.htm
--> /htm/tocleartrimpoints.htm
--> /htm/tocombinetwoclips.htm
--> /htm/tocopyaclipinaproject.htm
--> /htm/tocopyormoveacollection.htm
--> /htm/tocreateanewcollectionfolder.htm
--> /htm/tocreateawebhostprofileandsendamovie.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaclip.htm
--> /htm/todeleteacollection.htm
--> /htm/todeleteatransition.htm
--> /htm/toimportafile.htm
--> /htm/tojumptoatrimpoint.htm
--> /htm/tomoveaclipinaproject.htm
--> /htm/tonavigatetoaframe.htm
--> /htm/toopenaproject.htm
--> /htm/toopenthemyvideosfolderandwatchamovie.htm
--> /htm/topauseplayback.htm
--> /htm/toplaytwoaudioclipssimultaneously.htm
--> /htm/toplayvideoinfullscreen.htm
--> /htm/topreviewaclip.htm
--> /htm/topreviewaproject.htm
--> /htm/topublishtoafile.htm
--> /htm/topublishtoawebsite.htm
--> /htm/topublishtoemail.htm
--> /htm/torecordaudioorvideo.htm
--> /htm/torecordfromadvdevice.htm
--> /htm/torecordlivefromadvcamera.htm
--> /htm/torecordnarration.htm
--> /htm/toreinsertatransition.htm
--> /htm/toremoveaclipfromaproject.htm
--> /htm/torenameafolderorcollection.htm
--> /htm/toresetwarningdialogs.htm
--> /htm/torestorethecollectionsfile.htm
--> /htm/tosaveamovietoacd.htm
--> /htm/tosaveamovietoaportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/tosaveamovietoawebfolder.htm
--> /htm/tosaveclipsonthestoryboard.htm
--> /htm/tosettheaudiolevels.htm
--> /htm/tosetthedurationofaphoto.htm
--> /htm/tospecifythedefaultdirector.htm
--> /htm/tospecifythedefaultimportpath.htm
--> /htm/tospecifywhereamovietobesentviaemailissaved.htm
--> /htm/tospecifyyouremailprogram.htm
--> /htm/tosplitaclip.htm
--> /htm/tostartanewproject.htm
--> /htm/tostartrecordingfromacommandlineswitch.htm
--> /htm/totakeaphoto.htm
--> /htm/totogglebetweenthetimelineandstoryboard.htm
--> /htm/totrimaclip.htm
--> /htm/toturnoffclipdetection.htm
--> /htm/tozoominorzoomoutofthetimeline.htm
--> /htm/troubleshooting.htm
--> /htm/understandingfiletypes.htm
--> /htm/understandingqualitysettings.htm
--> /htm/understandingthecollectionsarea.htm
--> /htm/understandingthedefaultoptions.htm
--> /htm/understandingthemonitor.htm
--> /htm/understandingthetoolbars.htm
--> /htm/understandingtheworkspace.htm
--> /htm/usingcontentlegally.htm
--> /htm/usingshortcuts.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmoviemaker.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediapad.htm
--> /htm/windowsmoviemakerdoesnotrecognizemycapturedevicehardwarebutistillwanttoeditmyvideosandusethecontentinmymovie.htm
--> /htm/windowsmoviemakerdoesnotrecognizemydvcamera.htm
--> /htm/windowsmoviemakerglossary.htm
--> /htm/workingwithaudio.htm
--> /htm/workingwithtransitions.htm
--> /htm/collections.gif
--> /htm/collectionsarea.gif
--> /htm/main.gif
--> /htm/monitor.gif
--> /htm/movie.gif
--> /htm/project.gif
--> /htm/storyboard.gif
--> /htm/timeline.gif
--> /htm/toolbars.gif
--> /htm/transition.gif
--> /htm/trim.gif
--> /legal.htm
--> /legal.gif
--> /media_pad.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /Glossary.js
--> /dbGlossary.csv
--> /MovieMK.hhc
--> /MovieMK.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
C:\Program Files\MSN\
MSN Explorer.lnk
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\
copymar.exe
csapi3t1.dll
custdial.dll
dw.exe
dwprivacy.hta
highcont.mar
license.txt
logonmgr.dll
mail.mar
manifest.xml
market.ini
market.mar
migrate.dll
migrate.ini
msdbx.dll
msmom.dll
msn6.exe
msncpq.ico
msndell.ico
msnemail.ico
msnmetal.dll
msnmetal.jcf
msnmetal.we
msnms.ico
msnmtllc.dll
msnread.htm
msnspell.dll
popc.dll
signup.mar
sqdll.dll
themedef.mar
ui.mar
update.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\1033\
dwintl.dll
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\100\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\14\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\150\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\163\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\188\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\220\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\222\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\238\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Markets\36\
market.ini
market.mar
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\Setup\
migrate.dll
msn.inf
msn9xmig.dll
msnunin.exe
msnupgrd.inf
C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone\Windows\
bckg.dll
bckgres.dll
bckgzm.exe
chkr.dll
chkrres.dll
chkrzm.exe
Cmnclim.dll
Cmnresm.dll
hrtz.dll
Hrtzres.dll
hrtzzm.exe
rvse.dll
Rvseres.dll
Rvsezm.exe
shvl.dll
Shvlres.dll
shvlzm.exe
UniAnsi.dll
zClientm.exe
ZCorem.dll
zeeverm.dll
ZNetM.dll
zoneclim.dll
zonelibM.dll
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\
Blip.wav
callcont.dll
cb32.exe
conf.exe
confmrsl.dll
dcap32.dll
h323cc.dll
MST120.DLL
MST123.DLL
nac.dll
netmeet.htm
nmas.dll
nmasnt.dll
nmchat.dll
nmcom.dll
nmft.dll
nmoldwb.dll
nmwb.dll
rrcm.dll
TestSnd.wav
wb32.exe
C:\Program Files\Online Services\
Refer me to more Internet Service Providers.lnk
Use MSN Explorer to sign up for Internet Access (US only).lnk
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\
msimn.exe
msoe.dll
msoe.txt
msoeres.dll
oeimport.dll
oemig50.exe
oemiglib.dll
setup50.exe
wab.exe
wabfind.dll
wabimp.dll
wabmig.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\
bugreport.txt
compressed.dat
image01.gif
image02.gif
image03.gif
image04.gif
image05.gif
islzma.dll
Language.dll
libeay32.dll
license.txt
Masters.base
readme.txt
SafeSweeper.exe
SpyHelp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /images/collapse.gif
--> /images/expanded.gif
--> /images/info.gif
--> /images/caution.gif
--> /images/SpySweeperIcon.gif
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-01.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-02.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-03.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-04.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-05.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-06.html
--> /images/InstallKeyCode.jpg
--> /images/InstallRegistration.jpg
--> /images/InstallLicenseAgreement.jpg
--> /images/InstallType.jpg
--> /images/InstallReady.jpg
--> /images/InstallCompleting.jpg
--> /images/InstallKeyCodepo.jpg
--> /images/InstallRegistrationpp.jpg
--> /images/InstallLicenseAgreementpq.jpg
--> /images/InstallTypepr.jpg
--> /images/InstallDestination.jpg
--> /images/InstallAdditionalTasks.jpg
--> /images/InstallReadyps.jpg
--> /images/InstallCompletingpt.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-07.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-08.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-09.html
--> /images/systrayicon.jpg
--> /images/Close.jpg
--> /images/desktopicon.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-10.html
--> /images/mainwindow.jpg
--> /images/optionswindow.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-11.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-12.html
--> /images/Closepu.jpg
--> /images/Closepv.jpg
--> /images/systrayiconpw.jpg
--> /images/systrayiconpz.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-1-13.html
--> /images/MemoryItemIcon.jpg
--> /images/RegistryKeyIcon.jpg
--> /images/FileIcon.jpg
--> /images/FolderIcon.jpg
--> /images/CookieIcon.jpg
--> /images/MemoryItemIconqh.jpg
--> /images/RegistryKeyIconqi.jpg
--> /images/FileIconqj.jpg
--> /images/FolderIconqk.jpg
--> /images/CookieIconql.jpg
--> /images/MemoryItemIconqm.jpg
--> /images/RegistryKeyIconqn.jpg
--> /images/FileIconqo.jpg
--> /images/FolderIconqp.jpg
--> /images/CookieIconqq.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-1.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-2.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-3.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-4.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-5.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-6.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-7.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-8.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-2-9.html
--> /images/IEShieldIcon.jpg
--> /images/IEShieldIconrn.jpg
--> /images/IEShieldIconro.jpg
--> /images/HostFileShieldIcon.jpg
--> /images/StartupShieldIcon.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-01.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-02.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-03.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-04.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-05.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-06.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-07.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-08.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-09.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-10.html
--> /images/AlertsPanel.jpg
--> /images/alertpopup.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-11.html
--> /images/mem.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-12.html
--> /images/sis.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-13.html
--> /images/ads.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-14.html
--> /images/activex_shield_alert.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-15.html
--> /images/bho_shield_alert.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-16.html
--> /images/TrustSites_shield_alert.jpg
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-17.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-18.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-19.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-20.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-3-21.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-4-1.html
--> /Spy_Sweeper_Online_Help-5-1.html
--> /toc.hhc
--> /index.hhk
--> /images/prevx.gif
--> /images/next.gif
--> /images/prev.gif
--> /images/nextx.gif
--> /document.css
--> /catalog.css
--> /scripts/expand.js
--> /scripts/seealso.js
--> /data/popups.js
--> /scripts/popup.js
--> /scripts/page.js
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
SpyNews.htm
SpySweeper.exe
SSCtxMnu.dll
ssi.dll
ssleay32.dll
unins000.dat
unins000.exe
wrid.dll
wrlzma.dll
WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Masters\
masters.bak
Masters.const
masters.mst
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Quarantine\
78wed[1].ssq
aff01[1].ssq
aw149[1].ssq
c0at5[1].ssq
ds9sr[1].ssq
kg93n[1].ssq
ksln96gv[1].ssq
ksln96gv[2].ssq
ma0d1[1].ssq
n3s9l[1].ssq
r5sgs[1].ssq
stcnc[1].ssq
taraf[1].ssq
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Shields\BHO\
bhs.dat
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Shields\Startup\
id_8.ssq
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\
custsat.dll
dlimport.exe
eula.txt
migrate.exe
mplayer2.exe
mpvis.dll
msoobci.dll
music.bmp
npdrmv2.dll
npdrmv2.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> npdrmv2.class
npds.zip
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> NPDS/npDSJavaPeer.class
--> NPDS/npDSEvtObsProxy.class
--> NPDS/npDSEvtInterface.class
npdsplay.dll
npwmsdrm.dll
setup_wm.exe
wmlaunch.exe
wmpband.dll
wmpenc.exe
wmplayer.exe
wmpvis.dll
wmsetsdk.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins\
9SeriesDefault.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> Corona.wms
--> Corona.js
--> metadata.js
--> corona_tiny.js
--> equalizer_balance_thumb_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_balance_thumb_down.bmp
--> equalizer_balance_thumb_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_balance_track.bmp
--> equalizer_feature.bmp
--> equalizer_feature_down.bmp
--> equalizer_feature_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_left.bmp
--> equalizer_menu_button.bmp
--> equalizer_menu_button_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_menu_button_down.bmp
--> equalizer_menu_button_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_middle.bmp
--> equalizer_onoff_button.bmp
--> equalizer_onoff_button_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_onoff_button_down.bmp
--> equalizer_onoff_button_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_pane_left.bmp
--> equalizer_pane_middle.bmp
--> equalizer_pane_right.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_left.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_left_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_left_down.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_left_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_right.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_right_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_right_down.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_button_right_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_preset_track_fill.bmp
--> equalizer_reset.bmp
--> equalizer_reset_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_reset_down.bmp
--> equalizer_reset_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_right.bmp
--> equalizer_thumb.bmp
--> equalizer_thumb_disabled.bmp
--> equalizer_thumb_down.bmp
--> equalizer_thumb_hover.bmp
--> equalizer_track.bmp
--> equalizer_track_disabled.bmp
--> file_open_button.bmp
--> file_open_button_disabled.bmp
--> file_open_button_down.bmp
--> file_open_button_hover.bmp
--> grippy.bmp
--> minimize_button.bmp
--> minimize_button_down.bmp
--> minimize_button_hover.bmp
--> minimize_top_background.bmp
--> minimize_top_right_edge.bmp
--> minimize_top_slide_in.bmp
--> minimize_transports.bmp
--> minimize_video_background.bmp
--> player_bottom_left.bmp
--> player_bottom_middle.bmp
--> player_bottom_right.bmp
--> player_left.bmp
--> player_right.bmp
--> player_top_controls_left.bmp
--> player_top_controls_left_disabled.bmp
--> player_top_controls_left_down.bmp
--> player_top_controls_left_hover.bmp
--> player_top_controls_left_map.bmp
--> player_top_controls_right.bmp
--> player_top_controls_right_disabled.bmp
--> player_top_controls_right_down.bmp
--> player_top_controls_right_hover.bmp
--> player_top_controls_right_map.bmp
--> player_top_left.bmp
--> player_top_middle.bmp
--> player_top_right.bmp
--> playlist_bottom.bmp
--> playlist_closebutton.bmp
--> playlist_closebutton_down.bmp
--> playlist_closebutton_hover.bmp
--> playlist_grippy.bmp
--> playlist_middle.bmp
--> playlist_shufflebutton.bmp
--> playlist_shufflebutton_disabled.bmp
--> playlist_shufflebutton_down.bmp
--> playlist_shufflebutton_hover.bmp
--> playlist_top.bmp
--> seekbutton_left.bmp
--> seekbutton_left_disabled.bmp
--> seekbutton_left_down.bmp
--> seekbutton_left_hover.bmp
--> seekbutton_right.bmp
--> seekbutton_right_disabled.bmp
--> seekbutton_right_down.bmp
--> seekbutton_right_hover.bmp
--> system_bar_disabled.bmp
--> system_bar_down.bmp
--> system_bar_hover.bmp
--> track_bar.bmp
--> track_bar_disabled.bmp
--> track_bar_down.bmp
--> track_bar_filled.bmp
--> track_bar_map.bmp
--> track_bar_slider.bmp
--> track_bar_slider_hover.bmp
--> transports.bmp
--> transports_disabled.bmp
--> transports_down.bmp
--> transports_hover.bmp
--> transports_map.bmp
--> transports_pause.bmp
--> transports_pause_down.bmp
--> transports_pause_hover.bmp
--> volume_bar_filled.bmp
--> volume_slider.bmp
--> volume_slider_hover.bmp
Atomic.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
 --> atomic.wms
--> atomic.js
--> atomic1.js
--> base.bmp
--> Atomic_anim2.gif
--> back.gif
--> backd.gif
--> backh.gif
--> backmap.gif
--> base.gif
--> basenext.gif
--> blur.gif
--> bottomleft.gif
--> close.gif
--> closeh.gif
--> divider.gif
--> electron.gif
--> eqslide.gif
--> eqthumb.gif
--> eqthumbh.gif
--> l.gif
--> leftile.gif
--> mini.gif
--> minih.gif
--> minimap.gif
--> minimize.gif
--> minimizeh.gif
--> mute.gif
--> mutefake.gif
--> muteh.gif
--> next.gif
--> nextbc.gif
--> nextd.gif
--> nexth.gif
--> nextmap.gif
--> pause.gif
--> paused.gif
--> pauseh.gif
--> pausemap.gif
--> play.gif
--> playdis.gif
--> resize.gif
--> rightbot.gif
--> rightile.gif
--> rightop.gif
--> seek.gif
--> seekf.gif
--> sound.gif
--> soundh.gif
--> stop.gif
--> stopd.gif
--> stoph.gif
--> stopmap.gif
--> tiledown.gif
--> tileup.gif
--> topleft.gif
--> trans.gif
--> transh.gif
--> transmap.gif
--> up.gif
--> uph.gif
--> vis.gif
--> visbc.gif
--> vish.gif
--> vizbut.gif
--> vizbuth.gif
--> vizmap.gif
--> vol.gif
--> voldis.gif
--> volh.gif
--> playd.jpg
--> playh.jpg
--> trans.jpg
--> transd.jpg
--> transdh.jpg
--> transh.jpg
--> c.cur
Bluesky.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> bluesky.wms
--> bs.js
--> divider.gif
--> eq.gif
--> eqback.gif
--> eqh.gif
--> eqslide.gif
--> full.gif
--> fullh.gif
--> leftdown.gif
--> leftile.gif
--> leftup.gif
--> little.gif
--> littleh.gif
--> map2.gif
--> meta.gif
--> meta2.gif
--> mini.gif
--> minih.gif
--> minih2.gif
--> minimap.gif
--> minimode.gif
--> minimode2.gif
--> pl.gif
--> plh.gif
--> res.gif
--> rightdown.gif
--> rightile.gif
--> rightup.gif
--> slide.gif
--> t2.gif
--> t3.gif
--> tiledown.gif
--> tn.gif
--> tns.gif
--> tranmap2.gif
--> transform.gif
--> transformd.gif
--> transh2.gif
--> up.gif
--> uph.gif
--> uptile.gif
--> vis.gif
--> visd.gif
--> vish.gif
--> window.gif
--> windowh.gif
--> 2button.jpg
--> 2buttond.jpg
--> 2buttonh.jpg
--> p1.jpg
--> p1d.jpg
--> p1h.jpg
--> pause.jpg
--> paused.jpg
--> pauseh.jpg
--> vol.jpg
--> vol2.jpg
--> vol2h.jpg
--> c.cur
Canvas.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> canvas.wms
--> canvas.js
--> diagonal_slider.bmp
--> drawer_down_bottom.bmp
--> drawer_down_left.bmp
--> drawer_down_right.bmp
--> drawer_side_bottom.bmp
--> drawer_side_right.bmp
--> drawer_side_top.bmp
--> eq_slider_bar_default.bmp
--> eq_slider_grip_default.bmp
--> eq_slider_grip_down.bmp
--> play_list_button_default.bmp
--> play_list_button_down.bmp
--> presets_bar.bmp
--> presets_down.bmp
--> presets_up.bmp
--> seek_dot.bmp
--> vol_slider_bar.bmp
--> vol_slider_grip.bmp
--> vol_slider_grip_down.bmp
--> close_default.gif
--> close_down.gif
--> mask_bottom.gif
--> mask_left.gif
--> mask_right.gif
--> mask_top.gif
--> min_default.gif
--> min_down.gif
--> transport_colormap.gif
--> frame.jpg
--> transport_default.jpg
--> transport_down.jpg
Classic.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> classic.wms
--> classic.js
--> back_disabled.bmp
--> back_down.bmp
--> back_hover.bmp
--> back_up.bmp
--> currentpos_background.bmp
--> currentpos_thumb.bmp
--> divider.bmp
--> ffw_disabled.bmp
--> ffw_down.bmp
--> ffw_hover.bmp
--> ffw_up.bmp
--> forward_disabled.bmp
--> forward_down.bmp
--> forward_hover.bmp
--> forward_up.bmp
--> icon_stereo.bmp
--> icon_wmlogo.bmp
--> intro_disabled.bmp
--> mute_down.bmp
--> mute_hover.bmp
--> mute_up.bmp
--> next_disabled.bmp
--> next_down.bmp
--> next_hover.bmp
--> next_up.bmp
--> pause_disabled.bmp
--> pause_down.bmp
--> pause_hover.bmp
--> pause_up.bmp
--> play_disabled.bmp
--> play_down.bmp
--> play_hover.bmp
--> play_up.bmp
--> prev_disabled.bmp
--> prev_down.bmp
--> prev_hover.bmp
--> prev_up.bmp
--> rw_disabled.bmp
--> rw_down.bmp
--> rw_hover.bmp
--> rw_up.bmp
--> stop_disabled.bmp
--> stop_down.bmp
--> stop_hover.bmp
--> stop_up.bmp
--> toggle_down.bmp
--> toggle_hover.bmp
--> toggle_up.bmp
--> volume_background.bmp
--> volume_thumb.bmp
Compact.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> compact.wms
--> compact.js
--> transport.js
--> bg_bottomleft.bmp
--> bg_bottomright.bmp
--> bg_topleft.bmp
--> bg_topright.bmp
--> bottom_tile.bmp
--> brand_down.bmp
--> brand_hover.bmp
--> brand_up.bmp
--> brightness.bmp
--> btngroup_colormap.bmp
--> btngroup_disabled.bmp
--> btngroup_down.bmp
--> btngroup_hover.bmp
--> btngroup_up.bmp
--> compact_drawer_bottom_down.bmp
--> compact_drawer_right_down.bmp
--> contrast.bmp
--> drawer_bottom.bmp
--> drawer_bottom_closed.bmp
--> drawer_bottom_open.bmp
--> drawer_right_bottom.bmp
--> drawer_right_closed.bmp
--> drawer_right_open.bmp
--> drawer_right_tile.bmp
--> drawer_right_top.bmp
--> hue.bmp
--> left_tile.bmp
--> logo_default.bmp
--> logo_down.bmp
--> logo_hover.bmp
--> min_close_down.bmp
--> min_close_hover.bmp
--> min_close_map.bmp
--> min_close_up.bmp
--> mute_btn_up.bmp
--> next_down.bmp
--> next_hover.bmp
--> next_up.bmp
--> onoff_down.bmp
--> onoff_hover.bmp
--> onoff_up.bmp
--> play_btn_down.bmp
--> play_btn_hover.bmp
--> play_btn_up.bmp
--> play_pause_btn_down.bmp
--> play_pause_btn_hover.bmp
--> play_pause_btn_up.bmp
--> prev_down.bmp
--> prev_hover.bmp
--> prev_up.bmp
--> right_tile.bmp
--> saturation.bmp
--> seek_sldr_bkg_comp.bmp
--> seek_sldr_fore_comp.bmp
--> seek_thumb_down.bmp
--> seek_thumb_hover.bmp
--> seek_thumb_up.bmp
--> shufflebtn_down.bmp
--> shufflebtn_hover.bmp
--> shufflebtn_up.bmp
--> size.bmp
--> slider_h_video.bmp
--> slider_thumb.bmp
--> slider_thumb_down.bmp
--> slider_v_eq.bmp
--> sound_btn_hover.bmp
--> sound_btn_up.bmp
--> srswow_logo.bmp
--> stop_btn_down.bmp
--> stop_btn_hover.bmp
--> stop_btn_up.bmp
--> toggle_down.bmp
--> toggle_hover.bmp
--> toggle_up.bmp
--> top_tile.bmp
--> vol_sldr_bkg.bmp
--> vol_thumb_down.bmp
--> vol_thumb_hover.bmp
--> vol_thumb_up.bmp
goo.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> goo.wms
--> goo.js
--> ffw_default.bmp
--> ffw_down.bmp
--> ffw_rollover.bmp
--> frame.bmp
--> metadata_win.bmp
--> rw_default.bmp
--> rw_down.bmp
--> rw_rollover.bmp
--> seek.bmp
--> seek_fill.bmp
--> tiny_down.bmp
--> tiny_hover.bmp
--> tiny_map.bmp
--> tiny_up.bmp
--> transport_colormap.bmp
--> transport_default.bmp
--> transport_down.bmp
--> transport_rollover.bmp
--> vol_fill.bmp
--> vol_slider.bmp
--> vol_thumb.bmp
Headspace.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> headspace.wms
--> headspace.js
--> drawer_bkgrnd_bottom.bmp
--> drawer_bkgrnd_left.bmp
--> drawer_bkgrnd_right.bmp
--> drawer_bkgrnd_top.bmp
--> EQ_01_DF.bmp
--> EQ_02_RV.bmp
--> EQ_03_Dwn.bmp
--> EQ_04_Dis.bmp
--> head.bmp
--> horizontal_slider.bmp
--> horizontal_thumb.bmp
--> left_drawer_bottom.bmp
--> left_drawer_right.bmp
--> left_drawer_top.bmp


----------



## jay1327

--> right_ear.bmp
--> right_X_01_default.bmp
--> right_X_02_rollover.bmp
--> right_X_04_disabled.bmp
--> R_drwr_04_disabled.bmp
--> R_drwr_close_01_default.bmp
--> R_drwr_close_02_rollover.bmp
--> R_drwr_close_03_down.bmp
--> R_drwr_open_01_default.bmp
--> R_drwr_open_02_rollover.bmp
--> R_drwr_open_03_down.bmp
--> themebutton_01_default.bmp
--> themebutton_02_rollover.bmp
--> themebutton_03_down.bmp
--> thumb_01_default.bmp
--> thumb_02_rollover.bmp
--> thumb_03_down.bmp
--> vertical_slider.bmp
--> vertical_thumb.bmp
--> vid_bkgd.bmp
--> viz_drop.bmp
--> viz_drop_L_01_default.bmp
--> viz_drop_L_02_rollover.bmp
--> viz_drop_L_03_down.bmp
--> viz_drop_L_04_disabled.bmp
--> viz_drop_R_01_default.bmp
--> viz_drop_R_02_rollover.bmp
--> viz_drop_R_03_down.bmp
--> viz_drop_R_04_disabled.bmp
--> viz_drop_X_01_default.bmp
--> viz_drop_X_02_rollover.bmp
--> viz_drop_X_03_down.bmp
--> viz_drop_X_04_disabled.bmp
heart.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> heart.wms
--> heart.js
--> seek_grip.bmp
--> vol_grip_default.bmp
--> vol_grip_down.bmp
--> vol_grip_hover.bmp
--> close_default.gif
--> close_down.gif
--> close_hover.gif
--> eq_bar.gif
--> eq_button_default.gif
--> eq_button_down.gif
--> eq_button_hover.gif
--> eq_grip_default.gif
--> eq_grip_down.gif
--> eq_grip_hover.gif
--> eq_lines.gif
--> eq_preset_box.gif
--> eq_preset_scroll_left_default.gif
--> eq_preset_scroll_left_down.gif
--> eq_preset_scroll_right_default.gif
--> eq_preset_scroll_right_down.gif
--> frame.gif
--> info_button_default.gif
--> info_button_down.gif
--> info_button_hover.gif
--> med_heart.gif
--> min_default.gif
--> min_down.gif
--> min_hover.gif
--> playlist_box.gif
--> playlist_button_default.gif
--> playlist_button_down.gif
--> playlist_button_hover.gif
--> seek_bar.gif
--> toggle_default.gif
--> toggle_down.gif
--> toggle_hover.gif
--> transport_colormap.gif
--> transport_default.gif
--> transport_down.gif
--> transport_hover.gif
--> vis_button_default.gif
--> vis_button_down.gif
--> vis_button_hover.gif
--> vol_slider.gif
iconic.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> iconic.wms
--> iconic.js
--> eqlist_default.bmp
--> eqlist_down.bmp
--> eqlist_hover.bmp
--> eqlist_map.bmp
--> horizslide.bmp
--> horizthumb.bmp
--> seekslide.bmp
--> seekthumb.bmp
--> tiny_base.bmp
--> tiny_pause_down.bmp
--> tiny_pause_hover.bmp
--> tiny_pause_up.bmp
--> tiny_play_down.bmp
--> tiny_play_hover.bmp
--> tiny_play_up.bmp
--> tiny_toggle_down.bmp
--> tiny_toggle_hover.bmp
--> tiny_toggle_up.bmp
--> tiny_vol_slide.bmp
--> tiny_vol_thumbdef.bmp
--> tiny_vol_thumbhoverdown.bmp
--> tiny_winconall.bmp
--> tiny_wincon_down.bmp
--> tiny_wincon_hover.bmp
--> tiny_wincon_map.bmp
--> tiny_wincon_up.bmp
--> trans_map.bmp
--> verticalslide.bmp
--> verticalthumb.bmp
--> wincon_default.bmp
--> wincon_down.bmp
--> wincon_hover.bmp
--> wincon_map.bmp
--> base.gif
--> trans_default.gif
--> trans_disabled.gif
--> trans_down.gif
--> trans_hover.gif
Miniplayer.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> miniplayer.wms
--> miniplayer.js
--> mini_btngroup_colormap.bmp
--> mini_btngroup_disabled.bmp
--> mini_btngroup_down.bmp
--> mini_btngroup_hover.bmp
--> mini_btngroup_up.bmp
--> mini_closemin_btngrp_down.bmp
--> mini_closemin_btngrp_hover.bmp
--> mini_closemin_btngrp_map.bmp
--> mini_closemin_btngrp_up.bmp
--> mini_frame_bkg.bmp
--> mini_mute_btn_down.bmp
--> mini_play_btn_disabled.bmp
--> mini_play_btn_down.bmp
--> mini_play_btn_hover.bmp
--> mini_play_btn_up.bmp
--> mini_play_pause_btn_down.bmp
--> mini_play_pause_btn_hover.bmp
--> mini_play_pause_btn_up.bmp
--> mini_seek_sldr_bkg.bmp
--> mini_seek_sldr_fore.bmp
--> mini_seek_sldr_load.bmp
--> mini_skintoggle_btn_down.bmp
--> mini_skintoggle_btn_hover.bmp
--> mini_skintoggle_btn_up.bmp
--> mini_sound_btn_disabled.bmp
--> mini_sound_btn_hover.bmp
--> mini_sound_btn_up.bmp
--> mini_stop_btn_disabled.bmp
--> mini_stop_btn_down.bmp
--> mini_stop_btn_hover.bmp
--> mini_stop_btn_up.bmp
--> mini_vol_sldr_bkg.bmp
--> mini_vol_sldr_fore.bmp
--> mini_slider_thumb_down.png
--> mini_slider_thumb_hover.png
--> mini_slider_thumb_up.png
Optik.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> optik.wms
--> optik.js
--> drawer.gif
--> drawer_close_01.gif
--> drawer_close_02.gif
--> drawer_close_03.gif
--> drawer_close_04.gif
--> eq_01.gif
--> eq_02.gif
--> eq_03.gif
--> eq_balance_thumb.gif
--> eq_bass_thumb.gif
--> eq_sliders.gif
--> eq_treble_thumb.gif
--> eq_volume_thumb.gif
--> j3_anim_black.gif
--> min_close_01.gif
--> min_close_02.gif
--> min_close_03.gif
--> min_close_map.gif
--> multieyes.gif
--> pl_01.gif
--> pl_02.gif
--> pl_03.gif
--> seek_progressbar.gif
--> seek_thumb_01.gif
--> seek_thumb_02.gif
--> seek_thumb_04.gif
--> themetoggle_01.gif
--> themetoggle_02.gif
--> themetoggle_03.gif
--> vis_01.gif
--> vis_02.gif
--> vis_03.gif
--> volume.gif
--> vol_thumb_01.gif
--> vol_thumb_02.gif
--> vol_thumb_03.gif
--> next_01.bmp
--> next_02.bmp
--> next_03.bmp
--> pause_01.bmp
--> pause_02.bmp
--> pause_03.bmp
--> play_01.bmp
--> play_02.bmp
--> play_03.bmp
--> prev_01.bmp
--> prev_02.bmp
--> prev_03.bmp
--> stop_01.bmp
--> stop_02.bmp
--> stop_03.bmp
pyrite.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> pyrite.wms
--> pyrite.js
--> big_01.bmp
--> big_02.bmp
--> big_03.bmp
--> horiz_thumb.bmp
--> play_buttons_01.bmp
--> play_buttons_02.bmp
--> play_buttons_03.bmp
--> play_buttons_map.bmp
--> pl_vis_eq_01.bmp
--> pl_vis_eq_02.bmp
--> pl_vis_eq_03.bmp
--> pl_vis_eq_map.bmp
--> seek.bmp
--> seek_fill.bmp
--> tiny_01.bmp
--> tiny_02.bmp
--> tiny_03.bmp
--> toggle_01.bmp
--> toggle_02.bmp
--> toggle_03.bmp
--> top3_map.bmp
--> volume.bmp
--> volume_position.bmp
--> big_view.gif
--> horiz_slider.gif
--> mini_view.gif
QuickSilver.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> base.wms
--> script.js
--> Fullminclose-map.gif
--> Knob-ho.gif
--> Knob.gif
--> Metadisplay.gif
--> Nextbutton-dis.gif
--> Nextbutton-dn.gif
--> Nextbutton-ho.gif
--> Nextbutton.gif
--> Openbutton-dis.gif
--> Openbutton-dn.gif
--> Openbutton-ho.gif
--> Openbutton.gif
--> pausebutton2.gif
--> pausebuttondown.gif
--> pausebuttonhover.gif
--> pausehover.gif
--> pausemask.gif
--> playbutton2.gif
--> playbuttondown.gif
--> playbuttonhover2.gif
--> pleqvis-dn.gif
--> pleqvis-ho.gif
--> pleqvis-map.gif
--> pleqvis.gif
--> Prevbutton-dis.gif
--> Prevbutton-dn.gif
--> Prevbutton-ho.gif
--> Prevbutton.gif
--> Shutter-rev.gif
--> Shutter.gif
--> Shutterbg.gif
--> Shutterbutton-dn.gif
--> Shutterbutton-ho.gif
--> Shutterbutton.gif
--> Slider.gif
--> Stopbutton-dis.gif
--> Stopbutton-dn.gif
 --> Stopbutton-ho.gif
--> Stopbutton.gif
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons-map.gif
--> Vid-Fullminclose-map.gif
--> Vid-Resize.gif
--> Base.png
--> Coverbottom.png
--> Drawer-Button.png
--> Drawer-Vid-Pause-dn.png
--> Drawer-Vid-Pause-ho.png
--> Drawer-Vid-Pause.png
--> Eq-Bal-ho.png
--> Eq-Bal.png
--> Eq-Bg.png
--> Eq-Nextpres-dis.png
--> Eq-Nextpres-dn.png
--> Eq-Nextpres-ho.png
--> Eq-Nextpres.png
--> Eq-Prevpres-dis.png
--> Eq-Prevpres-dn.png
--> Eq-Prevpres-ho.png
--> Eq-Prevpres.png
--> Eq-Reset-dis.png
--> Eq-Reset-dn.png
--> Eq-Reset-ho.png
--> Eq-Reset.png
--> Fullminclose-dn.png
--> Fullminclose-ho.png
--> Fullminclose.png
--> Mute-dis.png
--> Mute-dn.png
--> Mute-ho.png
--> Mute.png
--> Nextvis-dn.png
--> Nextvis-ho.png
--> Nextvis.png
--> Pl-Bottomtile.png
--> Pl-Bottomtile2.png
--> Pl-Glass.png
--> Pl-Left.png
--> Pl-Lefttile.png
--> Pl-Repeat-dis.png
--> Pl-Repeat-dn.png
--> Pl-Repeat-ho.png
--> Pl-Repeat.png
--> Pl-Righttile.png
--> Pl-Shuffle-dis.png
--> Pl-Shuffle-dn.png
--> Pl-Shuffle-ho.png
--> Pl-Shuffle.png
--> Pl-Topbg.png
--> Pl-Topbgtile.png
--> playbutton-dis.png
--> pleqvis-cover.png
--> preview.png
--> Prevvis-dn.png
--> Prevvis-ho.png
--> Prevvis.png
--> Shutterbutton-dis.png
--> Trans.png
--> Vid-back-dis.png
--> Vid-back-dn.png
--> Vid-back-ho.png
--> Vid-back.png
--> Vid-Background.png
--> Vid-bottomleft.png
--> Vid-bottomright.png
--> Vid-bottomtile.png
--> Vid-close-dis.png
--> Vid-close-dn.png
--> Vid-close-ho.png
--> Vid-close.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Arrow.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Knob-ho.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Knob.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons-di.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons-dis.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons-dn.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons-ho.png
--> Vid-Drawer-Transpbuttons.png
--> Vid-Drawer.png
--> Vid-DrawerCover.png
--> Vid-DrawerCover2.png
--> Vid-DrawerLeft.png
--> Vid-DrawerRight.png
--> Vid-Fullminclose-dis.png
--> Vid-Fullminclose-dn.png
--> Vid-Fullminclose-ho.png
--> Vid-Fullminclose.png
--> Vid-lefttile.png
--> Vid-pause-dn.png
--> Vid-pause-ho.png
--> Vid-pause.png
--> Vid-pl-dis.png
--> Vid-pl-dn.png
--> Vid-pl-ho.png
--> Vid-pl.png
--> Vid-Righttile.png
--> Vid-topleft.png
--> Vid-topright.png
--> Vid-Toprightgrad.png
--> Vid-toptile.png
--> Vid-zoom-dis.png
--> Vid-zoom-dn.png
--> Vid-zoom-ho.png
--> Vid-zoom.png
--> vid_f_top_s.png
--> v_brightness_hov.png
--> v_brightness_no.png
--> v_contrast_hov.png
--> v_contrast_no.png
--> v_hue_hov.png
--> v_hue_no.png
--> v_saturation_hov.png
--> v_saturation_no.png
--> Winlogo-dn.png
--> Winlogo-ho.png
--> Winlogo.png
--> resize.cur
Radio.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> radio.wms
--> radio.js
--> eq_left_scroll_button_default.bmp
--> eq_left_scroll_button_down.bmp
--> eq_left_scroll_button_rollover.bmp
--> eq_right_scroll_button_default.bmp
--> eq_right_scroll_button_down.bmp
--> eq_right_scroll_button_rollover.bmp
--> eq_slider.bmp
--> eq_slider_ball_default.bmp
--> eq_slider_ball_down.bmp
--> eq_slider_ball_rollover.bmp
--> eq_text_box.bmp
--> frame.bmp
--> frames_under_corners.bmp
--> frame_bottom.bmp
--> metadata_tray.bmp
--> min_max_buttons_colormap.bmp
--> min_max_buttons_default.bmp
--> min_max_buttons_down.bmp
--> min_max_buttons_rollover.bmp
--> open_button_default.bmp
--> open_button_down.bmp
--> open_button_rollover.bmp
--> play_button_default.bmp
--> play_button_down.bmp
--> play_button_rollover.bmp
--> seek_bar_default.bmp
--> seek_bar_fill.bmp
--> seek_bar_handle.bmp
--> toggle_default.bmp
--> toggle_down.bmp
--> toggle_rollover.bmp
--> transport_buttons_colormap.bmp
--> transport_buttons_default.bmp
--> transport_buttons_down.bmp
--> transport_buttons_rollover.bmp
--> tray.bmp
--> vol.bmp
--> vol_fill.bmp
--> vol_slider_handle.bmp
Revert.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> netgen.wms
--> netgen.js
--> eq_colormap.bmp
--> eq_down.bmp
--> eq_hover.bmp
--> eq_hslider_thumb_disabled.bmp
--> eq_hslider_thumb_down.bmp
--> eq_hslider_thumb_hover.bmp
--> eq_hslider_thumb_up.bmp
--> eq_slider_bkg.bmp
--> eq_up.bmp
--> eq_vslider_thumb_disabled.bmp
--> eq_vslider_thumb_down.bmp
--> eq_vslider_thumb_hover.bmp
--> eq_vslider_thumb_up.bmp
--> flag.bmp
--> pause_colormap.bmp
--> pause_down.bmp
--> pause_hover.bmp
--> pause_up.bmp
--> player_disable.bmp
--> player_down.bmp
--> player_hover.bmp
--> player_map.bmp
--> player_up.bmp
--> pl_b.bmp
--> pl_bl.bmp
--> pl_br.bmp
--> pl_l.bmp
--> pl_r.bmp
--> pl_restoremin_btngrp_colormap.bmp
--> pl_restoremin_btngrp_disabled.bmp
--> pl_restoremin_btngrp_down.bmp
--> pl_restoremin_btngrp_hover.bmp
--> pl_restoremin_btngrp_up.bmp
--> pl_t.bmp
--> pl_tl.bmp
--> pl_tr.bmp
--> seek_fill_tile.bmp
--> volume_slider_off.bmp
--> volume_slider_on.bmp
--> volume_thumb.bmp
--> volume_thumb_down.bmp
--> volume_thumb_hover.bmp
--> volume_thumb_on.bmp
Roundlet.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> roundlet.wms
--> roundlet.js
--> ball_thumb.bmp
--> horizontal_slider.bmp
--> min_close_01_df.bmp
--> min_close_02_rv.bmp
--> min_close_03_dwn.bmp
--> min_close_04_dis.bmp
--> min_close_buttn_map.bmp
--> pause_01_df.bmp
--> pause_02_rv.bmp
--> pause_03_dwn.bmp
--> pause_04_dis.bmp
--> playcontrols_01_df.bmp
--> playcontrols_02_rv.bmp
--> playcontrols_03_dwn.bmp
--> playcontrols_04_dis.bmp
--> playcontrols_map.bmp
--> roundlet_base_bottom.bmp
--> roundlet_base_left.bmp
--> roundlet_base_right.bmp
--> roundlet_base_top.bmp
--> sidebuttons_01_df.bmp
--> sidebuttons_02_rv.bmp
--> sidebuttons_03_dwn.bmp
--> sidebuttons_04_dis.bmp
--> sidebuttons_map.bmp
--> vertical_slider.bmp
Rusty.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> rusty.wms
--> rusty.js
--> close_01.bmp
--> close_02.bmp
--> close_03.bmp
--> pl_bkgd.bmp
--> audio_bkgd.gif
--> eq_balance.gif
--> eq_bass.gif
--> eq_thumb.gif
--> eq_treble.gif
--> min_close_01.gif
--> min_close_02.gif
--> min_close_03.gif
--> min_close_map.gif
--> next_01.gif
--> next_02.gif
--> next_03.gif
--> pause_01.gif
--> pause_02.gif
--> pause_03.gif
--> play_01.gif
--> play_02.gif
--> play_03.gif
--> prev_01.gif
--> prev_02.gif
--> prev_03.gif
--> rusty_base.gif
--> rusty_drawer.gif
--> skin_toggle_01.gif
--> skin_toggle_02.gif
--> skin_toggle_03.gif
--> stop_01.gif
--> stop_02.gif
--> stop_03.gif
--> vis_eq_pl_buttons_01.gif
--> vis_eq_pl_buttons_02.gif
--> vis_eq_pl_buttons_03.gif
--> vis_eq_pl_map.gif
--> volume.gif
--> vol_thumb_01.gif
--> vol_thumb_02.gif
splat.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> splat.wms
--> splat.js
--> big_close_01df.bmp
--> big_close_02rv.bmp
--> big_close_03dwn.bmp
--> big_close_04dis.bmp
--> big_eq_01df.bmp
--> big_eq_02rv.bmp
--> big_eq_03dwn.bmp
--> big_eq_04dis.bmp
--> big_ff_01df.bmp
--> big_ff_02rv.bmp
--> big_ff_03dwn.bmp
--> big_ff_04dis.bmp
--> big_min_01df.bmp
--> big_min_02rv.bmp
--> big_min_03dwn.bmp
--> big_min_04dis.bmp
--> big_pause_01df.bmp
--> big_pause_02rv.bmp
--> big_pause_03dwn.bmp
--> big_pause_04dis.bmp
--> big_play_01df.bmp
--> big_play_02rv.bmp
--> big_play_03dwn.bmp
--> big_play_04dis.bmp
--> big_pl_01df.bmp
--> big_pl_02rv.bmp
--> big_pl_03dwn.bmp
--> big_pl_04dis.bmp
--> big_rw_01df.bmp
--> big_rw_02rv.bmp
--> big_rw_03dwn.bmp
--> big_rw_04dis.bmp
--> big_stop_01df.bmp
--> big_stop_02rv.bmp
--> big_stop_03dwn.bmp
--> big_stop_04dis.bmp
--> big_theme_01df.bmp
--> big_theme_02rv.bmp
--> big_theme_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_close_01df.bmp
--> tiny_close_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_close_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_close_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_ff_01df.bmp
--> tiny_ff_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_ff_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_ff_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_min_01df.bmp
--> tiny_min_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_min_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_min_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_pause_01df.bmp
--> tiny_pause_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_pause_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_pause_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_play_01df.bmp
--> tiny_play_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_play_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_play_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_pl_01df.bmp
--> tiny_pl_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_pl_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_pl_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_rw_01df.bmp
--> tiny_rw_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_rw_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_rw_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_stop_01df.bmp
--> tiny_stop_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_stop_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_stop_04dis.bmp
--> tiny_theme_01df.bmp
--> tiny_theme_02rv.bmp
--> tiny_theme_03dwn.bmp
--> tiny_to_big_splat_default.bmp
--> tiny_to_big_splat_down.bmp
--> tiny_to_big_splat_hover.bmp
--> big_splat_unit.gif
--> eq_slider.gif
--> seek_slider.gif
--> skin_viz_01df.gif
--> skin_viz_02rv.gif
--> skin_viz_03dwn.gif
--> skin_viz_colormap.gif
--> slider_default.gif
--> slider_hover.gif
--> slider_position.gif
--> tiny_splat.gif
Toothy.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> toothy.wms
--> toothy.js
--> drwr_close_01_df.bmp
--> drwr_close_02_rv.bmp
--> drwr_close_03_dwn.bmp
--> drwr_close_04_dis.bmp
--> eq_sldr.gif
--> eq_thumb_01_df.gif
--> eq_thumb_02_rv.gif
--> eq_thumb_03_dwn.gif
--> eye_window_default.gif
--> playcontrols_01_df.gif
--> playcontrols_02_rv.gif
--> playcontrols_03_dwn.gif
--> playcontrols_04_dis.gif
--> playcontrols_map.gif
--> playcontrols_pause_01_df.gif
--> playcontrols_pause_02_rv.gif
--> playcontrols_pause_03_dwn.gif
--> playcontrols_pause_04_dis.gif
--> screen.gif
--> skin_close_min_01_df.gif
--> skin_close_min_02_rv.gif
--> skin_close_min_03_dwn.gif
--> skin_close_min_04_dis.gif
--> skin_close_min_map.gif
--> toothy.gif
--> tooth_mask.gif
--> tooth_seek_thumb.gif
--> vol_sldr.gif
--> vol_thumb_01_df.gif
--> vol_thumb_02_rv.gif
--> vol_thumb_03_dwn.gif
--> vol_thumb_04_dis.gif
Windows Classic.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> professional.wms
--> professional.js
--> audiothumb_down.bmp
--> audiothumb_hover.bmp
--> audiothumb_up.bmp
--> background.bmp
--> balancebar.bmp
--> balancethumb.bmp
--> balancethumb_down.bmp
--> balancethumb_hover.bmp
--> closeminimizebtnset_default.bmp
--> closeminimizebtnset_disabled.bmp
--> closeminimizebtnset_down.bmp
--> closeminimizebtnset_hover.bmp
--> closeminimizebtnset_map.bmp
--> eqbar.bmp
--> muteon_down_btn.bmp
--> muteon_hover_btn.bmp
--> muteon_up_btn.bmp
--> pause_01_df.bmp
--> pause_02_rv.bmp
--> pause_03_dwn.bmp
--> pause_04_dis.bmp
--> seek.bmp
--> seek_fill.bmp
--> seek_thumb.bmp
--> sidebar_default.bmp
--> sidebar_disabled.bmp
--> sidebar_down.bmp
--> sidebar_hover.bmp
--> sidebar_map.bmp
--> soundon_down_btn.bmp
--> soundon_hover_btn.bmp
--> soundon_up_btn.bmp
--> transportbtns_default.bmp
--> transportbtns_disabled.bmp
--> transportbtns_down.bmp
--> transportbtns_hover.bmp
--> transportbtns_map.bmp
--> volumesliderbar.bmp
--> volumethumb.bmp
Windows XP.wmz
[0] Archive type: ZIP
--> personal.wms
--> personal.js
--> background_base_bottom.bmp
--> background_base_left.bmp
--> background_base_right.bmp
--> background_base_top.bmp
--> ball_thumb.bmp
--> eq_thumb.bmp
--> horizontal_slider.bmp
--> min_close_01_df.bmp
--> min_close_02_rv.bmp
--> min_close_03_dwn.bmp
--> min_close_04_dis.bmp
--> min_close_buttn_map.bmp
--> pause_01_df.bmp
--> pause_02_rv.bmp
--> pause_03_dwn.bmp
--> pause_04_dis.bmp
--> playcontrols_01_df.bmp
--> playcontrols_02_rv.bmp
--> playcontrols_03_dwn.bmp
--> playcontrols_04_dis.bmp
--> playcontrols_map.bmp
--> vertical_slider.bmp
--> visclip.bmp
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\
dialer.exe
htrn_jis.dll
hypertrm.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\
wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Pinball\
FONT.dat
PINBALL.dat
PINBALL.EXE
PINBALL.mid
PINBALL2.mid
SOUND1.wav
SOUND104.wav
SOUND105.wav
SOUND108.wav
SOUND111.wav
SOUND112.wav
SOUND12.wav
SOUND13.wav
SOUND131.wav
SOUND136.wav
SOUND14.wav
SOUND16.wav
SOUND17.wav
SOUND18.wav
SOUND181.wav
SOUND19.wav
SOUND20.wav
SOUND21.wav
SOUND22.wav
SOUND24.wav
SOUND240.wav
SOUND243.wav
SOUND25.wav
SOUND26.wav
SOUND27.wav
SOUND28.wav
SOUND29.wav
SOUND3.wav
SOUND30.wav
SOUND34.wav
SOUND35.wav
SOUND36.wav
SOUND38.wav
SOUND39.wav
SOUND4.wav
SOUND42.wav
SOUND43.wav
SOUND45.wav
SOUND49.wav
SOUND49D.wav
SOUND5.wav
SOUND50.wav
SOUND528.wav
SOUND53.wav
SOUND54.wav
SOUND55.wav
SOUND560.wav
SOUND563.wav
SOUND57.wav
SOUND58.wav
SOUND6.wav
SOUND65.wav
SOUND68.wav
SOUND7.wav
SOUND713.wav
SOUND735.wav
SOUND8.wav
SOUND827.wav
SOUND9.wav
SOUND999.wav
table.bmp
wavemix.inf


----------



## jay1327

C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\
unyt.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Data\
dlg_as.html
dlg_cnf.html
dlg_map.html
dlg_opt.html
dlg_pub.html
dlg_upg.html
feed4.data
us_b_c.data
us_p_c.data
us_sres.data
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Icons\
1.ico
18c.bmp
3.ico
4.ico
47c.bmp
48c.bmp
50c.bmp
addmy.bmp
boo.bmp
carc.bmp
cho.bmp
cob_ner.bmp
gam2.bmp
kp_01.bmp
kr_tour.bmp
mno2.bmp
my_03.bmp
pa1_2.bmp
pa2_2.bmp
pa3_2.bmp
per05b.bmp
psr3.bmp
pub_s0.bmp
pub_s1.bmp
pub_s2.bmp
qsbm.bmp
qsim.bmp
qsy.bmp
qsyma.bmp
shr01.bmp
srch_hi.bmp
srch_hi_d.bmp
srch_sit.bmp
srch_sit_d.bmp
yma1.bmp
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\
pubmod.dll
YMERemote.dll
ypubc.dll
yt.dll
ytinst.log
YTMsgr.dll
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\
ycomp5_6_0_0.dll
ycomp5_6_0_0.inf
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Media\
pop8.wav
C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1292428093-1343024091-854245398-1004\
desktop.ini
INFO2
C:\WINDOWS\
0.log
Blue Lace 16.bmp
bootstat.dat
checkip.dat
clock.avi
Coffee Bean.bmp
comsetup.log
control.ini
desktop.ini
DtcInstall.log
explorer.exe
explorer.scf
FaxSetup.log
FeatherTexture.bmp
Gone Fishing.bmp
Greenstone.bmp
hh.exe
iis6.log
imsins.log
ipconfig.dat
IsUninst.exe
libeay32.dll
msdfmap.ini
msgsocm.log
NetwkCfg.txt
NOTEPAD.EXE
ntbtlog.txt
ntdtcsetup.log
ocgen.log
ocmsn.log
ODBCINST.ini
OEWABLog.txt
pavsig.txt
pfirewall.log
Prairie Wind.bmp
regedit.exe
REGLOCS.old
regopt.log
Rhododendron.bmp
River Sumida.bmp
Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
SchedLgU.txt
sessmgr.setup.log
SET3.tmp
SET7.tmp
setupact.log
setupapi.log
setuperr.log
setuplog.txt
Soap Bubbles.bmp
ssleay32.dll
Sti_Trace.log
system.ini
TASKMAN.EXE
tsoc.log
twain.dll
twain_32.dll
twunk_16.exe
twunk_32.exe
vb.ini
vbaddin.ini
vmmreg32.dll
wiadebug.log
wiaservc.log
win.ini
Windows Update.log
WindowsShell.manifest
winhelp.exe
winhlp32.exe
winnt.bmp
winnt256.bmp
wmsetup.log
wmsetup10.log
WMSysPr9.prx
WMSysPrx.prx
WRUninstall.dll
Zapotec.bmp
_default.pif
C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\
acgenral.dll
aclayers.dll
aclua.dll
acspecfc.dll
acverfyr.dll
acxtrnal.dll
apphelp.sdb
apph_sp.sdb
drvmain.sdb
msimain.sdb
sysmain.sdb
C:\WINDOWS\Cursors\
3dgarro.cur
3dgmove.cur
3dgnesw.cur
3dgno.cur
3dgns.cur
3dgnwse.cur
3dgwe.cur
3dsmove.cur
3dsns.cur
3dsnwse.cur
3dwarro.cur
3dwmove.cur
3dwnesw.cur
3dwno.cur
3dwns.cur
3dwnwse.cur
3dwwe.cur
appstar2.ani
appstar3.ani
appstart.ani
arrow_i.cur
arrow_il.cur
arrow_im.cur
arrow_l.cur
arrow_m.cur
arrow_r.cur
arrow_rl.cur
arrow_rm.cur
banana.ani
barber.ani
beam_i.cur
beam_il.cur
beam_im.cur
beam_l.cur
beam_m.cur
beam_r.cur
beam_rl.cur
beam_rm.cur
busy_i.cur
busy_il.cur
busy_im.cur
busy_l.cur
busy_m.cur
busy_r.cur
busy_rl.cur
busy_rm.cur
coin.ani
counter.ani
cross.cur
cross_i.cur
cross_il.cur
cross_im.cur
cross_l.cur
cross_m.cur
cross_r.cur
cross_rl.cur
cross_rm.cur
dinosau2.ani
dinosaur.ani
drum.ani
fillitup.ani
hand.ani
handapst.ani
handnesw.ani
handno.ani
handns.ani
handnwse.ani
handwait.ani
handwe.ani
harrow.cur
hcross.cur
help_i.cur
help_il.cur
help_im.cur
help_l.cur
help_m.cur
help_r.cur
help_rl.cur
help_rm.cur
hibeam.cur
hmove.cur
hnesw.cur
hnodrop.cur
hns.cur
hnwse.cur
horse.ani
hourgla2.ani
hourgla3.ani
hourglas.ani
hwe.cur
lappstrt.cur
larrow.cur
lcross.cur
libeam.cur
lmove.cur
lnesw.cur
lnodrop.cur
lns.cur
lnwse.cur
lwait.cur
lwe.cur
metronom.ani
move_i.cur
move_il.cur
move_im.cur
move_l.cur
move_m.cur
move_r.cur
move_rl.cur
move_rm.cur
no_i.cur
no_il.cur
no_im.cur
no_l.cur
no_m.cur
no_r.cur
no_rl.cur
no_rm.cur
pen_i.cur
pen_il.cur
pen_im.cur
pen_l.cur
pen_m.cur
pen_r.cur
pen_rl.cur
pen_rm.cur
piano.ani
rainbow.ani
raindrop.ani
size1_i.cur
size1_il.cur
size1_im.cur
size1_l.cur
size1_m.cur
size1_r.cur
size1_rl.cur
size1_rm.cur
size2_i.cur
size2_il.cur
size2_im.cur
size2_l.cur
size2_m.cur
size2_r.cur
size2_rl.cur
size2_rm.cur
size3_i.cur
size3_il.cur
size3_im.cur
size3_l.cur
size3_m.cur
size3_r.cur
size3_rl.cur
size3_rm.cur
size4_i.cur
size4_il.cur
size4_im.cur
size4_l.cur
size4_m.cur
size4_r.cur
size4_rl.cur
size4_rm.cur
sizenesw.ani
sizens.ani
sizenwse.ani
sizewe.ani
stopwtch.ani
up_i.cur
up_il.cur
up_im.cur
up_l.cur
up_m.cur
up_r.cur
up_rl.cur
up_rm.cur
vanisher.ani
wagtail.ani
wait_i.cur
wait_il.cur
wait_im.cur
wait_l.cur
wait_m.cur
wait_r.cur
wait_rl.cur
wait_rm.cur
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\
NetSetup.log
oakley.log
oakley.log.sav
PASSWD.LOG
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\WPD\
wpdtrace.log
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\
asinst.dll
asinst.inf
avsniff.dll
avsniff.inf
avsniffdlgs.dll
AXXPEE.dll
CabSA.inf
catalog.dat
desktop.ini
ecbootil.vxd
ecmldr32.dll
ecmsvr32.dll
kavwebscan.inf
navapi.vxd
navapi32.dll
naveng32.dll
navex32a.dll
rufsi.dll
scrauth.dat
symaveng.cat
symaveng.inf
tcdefs.dat
tcscan7.dat
tcscan8.dat
tcscan9.dat
tinf.dat
tinfidx.dat
tinfl.dat
tscan1.dat
tscan1hd.dat
v.grd
v.sig
virscan.inf
virscan1.dat
virscan2.dat
virscan3.dat
virscan4.dat
virscan5.dat
virscan6.dat
virscan7.dat
virscan8.dat
virscan9.dat
virscant.dat
yinst.inf
yinsthelper.dll
zdone.dat
C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\
driver.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> abp480n5.sys
--> aha154x.sys
--> alifir.sys
--> amsint.sys
--> apmbatt.sys
--> asc3350p.sys
--> cd20xrnt.sys
--> cicap.sys
--> cpqdap01.sys
--> gckernel.sys
--> hidswvd.sys
--> iconf32.dll
--> ir_begin.wav
--> ir_end.wav
--> ir_inter.wav
--> irda.sys
--> irftp.exe
--> irmk7.sys
--> irmon.dll
--> irprops.cpl
--> irsir.sys
--> irstusb.sys
--> mdwmdmsp.dll
--> msircomm.sys
--> nikedrv.sys
--> nscirda.sys
--> ntapm.sys
--> ntgrip.sys
--> nv3.dll
--> nv3.sys
--> paqsp.dll
--> rasirda.sys
--> reslog32.dll
--> rio8drv.sys
--> riodrv.sys
--> smcirda.sys
--> sparrow.sys
--> spnike.dll
--> sprio600.dll
--> sprio800.dll
--> swpdflt2.dll
--> swpidflt.dll
--> swusbflt.sys
--> tos4mo.sys
--> ultra.sys
--> viairda.sys
--> vinwm.sys
--> wbfirdma.sys
--> wshirda.dll
--> xcci2032.dll
--> 1394bus.sys
--> 1394vdbg.sys
--> 2gmgsmt.sf2
--> 3145pcl.gpd
--> 3155pcl.gpd
--> 3165pcl.gpd
--> 31x5hc01.cnt
--> 31x5hc01.hlp
--> 31x5hs01.cnt
--> 31x5hs01.hlp
--> 31x5lc04.dll
--> 31x5ls04.dll
--> 31x5rc04.dll
--> 31x5rs04.dll
--> 31x5uc04.dll
--> 31x5uc04.ini
--> 31x5us04.dll
--> 31x5us04.ini
--> 3cwmcru.sys
--> 3dfxvs.dll
--> 3dfxvsm.sys
--> 40291730.ppd
--> 40293930.ppd
--> 4mmdat.sys
--> 61883.sys
--> 720audio.gif
--> 720campp.gif
--> 720imgpp.gif
--> 720pphlp.htm
--> 740audpp.gif
--> 740campp.gif
--> 740imgpp.gif
--> 740pphlp.htm
--> 8514a.dll
--> a_pnt518.ppd
--> a3d.dll
--> a3dapi.dll
--> aap1200.gpd
--> aap2100.gpd
--> aap2200.gpd
--> ac300nd5.sys
--> ac97ali.sys
--> ac97intc.sys
--> ac97sis.sys
--> ac97via.sys
--> acerscad.dll
--> acpi.sys
--> acpiec.sys
--> adicvls.sys
--> adm8511.sys
--> adm8810.sys
--> adm8820.sys
--> adm8830.sys
--> admjoy.sys
--> adptsf50.sys
--> adpu160m.sys
--> aec.sys
--> aga20sf2.ppd
--> aga25sf2.ppd
--> aga36sf2.ppd
--> aga44sf2.ppd
--> agac0800.ppd
--> agac1000.ppd
--> agac1500.ppd
--> agac1sf1.ppd
--> agac1sf2.ppd
--> agac5sf2.ppd
--> agac8sf1.ppd
--> agac8sf2.ppd
--> agaccsf1.ppd
--> agaccst1.ppd
--> agava202.ppd
--> agava252.ppd
--> agava442.ppd
--> agcgauge.ax
--> agel5sf2.ppd
--> agelan50.ppd
--> agp36sf1.ppd
--> agp36sf2.ppd
--> agp440.sys
--> agp94sf1.ppd
--> agp94sf2.ppd
--> agp95sf1.ppd
--> agp95sf2.ppd
--> agp96sf1.ppd
--> agp97sf1.ppd
--> agp98sf1.ppd
--> agp98sf2.ppd
--> agpcpq.sys
--> agpr9400.ppd
--> agpr9550.ppd
--> agpr9551.ppd
--> agpr9800.ppd
--> agpr9836.ppd
--> agpro941.ppd
--> agpro971.ppd
--> agpro981.ppd
--> agprs961.ppd
--> agsels51.ppd
--> agsels71.ppd
--> agsl5sf1.ppd
--> agsl5sf2.ppd
--> agsl7sf1.ppd
--> agsl7sf2.ppd
--> agss5000.ppd
--> agss7000.ppd
--> agssav20.ppd
--> agssav25.ppd
--> agssav36.ppd
--> agssav44.ppd
--> agst2sf1.ppd
--> agstds21.ppd
--> aic78u2.sys
--> aic78xx.sys
--> air300pp.dll
--> ali5261.sys
--> align1.out
--> align2.out
--> aliide.sys
--> alim1541.sys
--> aljii523.ppd
--> almd100.gpd
--> almd130.gpd
--> almd150.gpd
--> almd201.gpd
--> almd230.gpd
--> almd400.gpd
--> almd500.gpd
--> alpsres.dll
--> alpsres.ini
--> amb8002.sys
--> amdagp.sys
--> amdk6.sys
--> an983.sys
--> ap_ntxj1.ppd
--> apl12600.icm
--> aplw8101.ppd
--> aplwbgr1.ppd
--> aplwcob1.ppd
--> aplwcsb1.ppd
--> aplwgri2.ppd
--> aplwiif1.ppd
--> aplwiig1.ppd
--> aplwmgs1.ppd
--> aplwntr1.ppd
--> aplwsel.ppd
--> apple230.ppd
--> apple380.ppd
--> apple422.ppd
--> aps08522.ppd
--> aps12522.ppd
--> aps26522.ppd
--> aps80522.ppd
--> aptolld1.ppd
--> aptollw1.ppd
--> arp1394.sys
--> asc.sys
--> asc3550.sys
--> aspndis3.sys
--> ast__470.ppd
--> at473478.gpd
--> at47x.gpd
--> atapi.sys
--> ati.dll
--> ati.sys
--> ati2draa.dll
--> ati2mpaa.sys
--> atibt829.sys
--> atidrab.dll
--> atidrae.dll
--> atidvag.dll
--> atidvai.dll
--> atievxx.exe
--> atimpab.sys
--> atimpae.sys
--> atimtag.sys
--> atimtai.sys
--> atipcxxx.sys
--> atiraged.dll
--> atiragem.sys
--> atirtcap.sys
--> atirtsnd.sys
--> atitunep.sys
--> atitvsnd.sys
--> ativmdcd.sys
--> ativttxx.sys
--> ativxbar.sys
--> atixbar.sys
--> audstub.sys
--> avc.sys
--> avcaudio.sys
--> avcstrm.sys
--> avmc20.dll
--> avmc2032.dll
--> avmcapi.dll
--> avmcoxp.dll
--> avmenum.dll
--> avmwan.sys
--> aztw2320.sys
--> b1.t4
--> b1cbase.sys
--> b1tr6.t4
--> b1usa.t4
--> b57xp32.sys
--> banshee.dll
--> banshee.sys
--> battc.sys
--> bcm42u.sys
--> bcm42xx5.sys
--> bcm4e5.sys
--> bcmdm.sys
--> bdaplgin.ax
--> bdasup.sys
--> binlsvc.dll
--> bioprime.bin
--> br1040h.gpd
--> br1060.gpd
--> br1260.gpd
--> br1260e.gpd
--> br12xx.gpd
--> br1660.gpd
--> br1660e.gpd
--> br2400cn.gpd
--> br24res.dll
--> br3900.gpd
--> br4000.gpd
--> br4400.gpd
--> br4500.gpd
--> br5000.gpd
--> br5500.gpd
--> br5550.gpd
--> br5xxx.gpd
--> br6000.gpd
--> br730hbp.gpd
--> br9res.dll
--> brbidiif.dll
--> brcl00ui.dll
--> brclr.dll
--> brclr.ini
--> brclr0.dll
--> brclr0.ini
--> brclr00.dll
--> brclr00.ini
--> brclr0ui.dll
--> brclrui.dll
--> brcoinst.dll
--> brd1200.gpd
--> brevif.dll
--> brf2660.gpd
--> brf2750.gpd
--> brf3750.gpd
--> brf8050p.gpd
--> brf8250p.gpd
--> brf8650p.gpd
--> brfilt.sys
--> brfiltlo.sys
--> brfiltup.sys
--> brh1040x.gpd
--> brh2400c.gpd
--> brh2400x.gpd
--> brh24ce3.ppd
--> brh34c_3.ppd
--> brhbp.gpd
--> brhj100.gpd
--> brhj100i.gpd
--> brhj400.gpd
--> brhj770.gpd
--> brhjres.dll
--> brhl10_1.ppd
--> brhl1020.gpd
--> brhl1040.gpd
--> brhl1050.gpd
--> brhl1060.ppd
--> brhl1070.gpd
--> brhl1070.ppd
--> brhl10dv.gpd
--> brhl10h.gpd
--> brhl10h1.ppd
--> brhl10v.gpd
--> brhl1240.gpd
--> brhl1250.gpd
--> brhl125x.gpd
--> brhl1270.gpd
--> brhl1270.ppd
--> brhl16_2.ppd
--> brhl16_3.ppd
--> brhl1650.gpd
--> brhl2060.gpd
--> brhl2060.ppd
--> brhl24_2.ppd
--> brhl24_3.ppd
--> brhl2460.gpd
--> brhl24ce.gpd
--> brhl32_3.ppd
--> brhl3260.gpd
--> brhl34cn.gpd
--> brhl4.gpd
--> brhl4ps1.ppd
--> brhl4v.gpd
--> brhl4ve.gpd
--> brhl6.gpd
--> brhl630.gpd
--> brhl660.gpd
--> brhl6601.ppd
--> brhl6v.gpd
--> brhl720.gpd
--> brhl730.gpd
--> brhl730p.gpd
--> brhl760.gpd
--> brhl8.gpd
--> brhl820.gpd
--> brhl8d.gpd
--> brhl8e.gpd
--> brhl8ps1.ppd
--> brhl8v.gpd
--> brhlres.dll
--> brhp2500.gpd
--> bridg.ppd
--> brisque.ppd
--> brm1309.gpd
--> brm1324.gpd
--> brm1809.gpd
--> brm1818.gpd
--> brm1824l.gpd
--> brm1909.gpd
--> brm1918.gpd
--> brm1918x.gpd
--> brm1924l.gpd
--> brm2000.gpd
--> brm4300.gpd
 --> brm4318.gpd
--> brm4350.gpd
--> brm4350j.gpd
--> brm4450.gpd
--> brm4550.gpd
--> brm4600.gpd
--> brm4650.gpd
--> brm4750.gpd
--> brm5750a.gpd
--> brm5750u.gpd
--> brm6550a.gpd
--> brm6550u.gpd
--> brm6650j.gpd
--> brm6650m.gpd
--> brm7000.gpd
--> brm7150.gpd
--> brm7160.gpd
--> brm7200.gpd
--> brm730.gpd
--> brm7300.gpd
--> brm7300u.gpd
--> brm740.gpd
--> brm7400.gpd
--> brm7400u.gpd
--> brm740j.gpd
--> brm740ju.gpd
--> brm760.gpd
--> brm7650m.gpd
--> brm7750.gpd
--> brm830.gpd
--> brm8300.gpd
--> brm8300j.gpd
--> brm830ju.gpd
--> brm8350p.gpd
--> brm840.gpd
--> brm860.gpd
--> brm8600.gpd
--> brm8600s.gpd
--> brm8700.gpd
--> brm8750p.gpd
--> brm9000.gpd
--> brm9050.gpd
--> brm9060.gpd
--> brm9095.gpd
--> brm9100.gpd
--> brm9200.gpd
--> brm9200u.gpd
--> brm920j.gpd
--> brm920ju.gpd
--> brm9500.gpd
--> brm9550.gpd
--> brm9600.gpd
--> brm9600j.gpd
--> brm9600s.gpd
--> brm960ju.gpd
--> brm9650.gpd
--> brm9750.gpd
--> brm9750s.gpd
--> brm9850.gpd
--> brm9870.gpd
--> brmfbidi.dll
--> brmfbidi.ini
--> brmfcwia.dll
--> brmflpt.dll
--> brmfpmon.dll
--> brmfrsmg.exe
--> brmfusb.dll
--> brmp2500.gpd
--> brmp700c.gpd
--> brmsi01.bin
--> brmsi01.icm
--> brmsi02.bin
--> brmsi02.icm
--> brmsi02f.bin
--> brmsi03.bin
--> brmsi03f.bin
--> brmsl01.bin
--> brmsl01f.bin
--> brmsl01f.icm
--> brmsl02.bin
--> brmsl03.bin
--> brmsl04.bin
--> broh1201.ppd
--> broh12e1.ppd
--> broh1601.ppd
--> broh16e1.ppd
--> broh24c1.ppd
--> brohs50.ppd
--> brohs53.ppd
--> brother.dll
--> brother.ini
--> brothui.dll
--> brp2000.gpd
--> brp2500.gpd
--> brparimg.sys
--> brparwdm.sys
--> brscnrsm.dll
--> brserif.dll
--> brserwdm.sys
--> brusbmdm.sys
--> brusbscn.sys
--> brzwlan.sys
--> bu1035e.gpd
--> bu1435e.gpd
--> bu1645e.gpd
--> bul18res.dll
--> bul24res.dll
--> bull9res.dll
--> bulltlp3.sys
--> bupm100.gpd
--> bupm1025.gpd
--> bupm1225.gpd
--> bupm1625.gpd
--> bupm200.gpd
--> bupm201.gpd
--> bupm300c.gpd
--> bupm300m.gpd
--> bupm413.gpd
--> bupm815.gpd
--> bupm825.gpd
--> bus2043.gpd
--> bus2048.gpd
--> bus2076.gpd
--> bus2078.gpd
--> by2p02a1.icm
--> c2.bin
--> c218tnt.cod
--> c320tnt.cod
--> c4.bin
--> camdro21.sys
--> camdrv21.sys
--> camdrv30.set
--> camdrv30.sys
--> camdrv31.set
--> camdrv32.set
--> camexo20.ax
--> camexo20.dll
--> camext20.ax
--> camext20.dll
--> camext30.ax
--> camext30.dll
--> camlog30.bmp
--> cb102.sys
--> cb325.sys
--> cbapx.ppd
--> cben5.sys
--> cbidf2k.sys
--> cbmaj__1.ppd
--> cbmdmkxx.sys
--> ccdecode.sys
--> cdaudio.sys
--> cdrom.sys
--> ce2n5.sys
--> ce3n5.sys
--> cem28n5.sys
--> cem33n5.sys
--> cem56n5.sys
--> changer.sys
--> ci1100ue.ppd
--> ci8510.gpd
--> cinemclc.sys
--> cinemst2.sys
--> cirrus.dll
--> cirrus.sys
--> citohres.dll
--> citohres.ini
--> cl5465.dll
--> cl546x.dll
--> cl546xm.sys
--> clbp3602.ppd
--> cmbatt.sys
--> cmbp0wdm.sys
--> cmdide.sys
--> cn_500_1.ppd
--> cn_500j1.ppd
--> cn1000.gpd
--> cn1000.hlp
--> cn1000.ini
--> cn10000.dll
--> cn10001.dll
--> cn10002.dll
--> cn1000c.gpd
--> cn1000e1.ppd
--> cn1260.gpd
--> cn1260c.gpd
--> cn1260cp.gpd
--> cn1260e1.ppd
--> cn1260ps.gpd
--> cn126pe1.ppd
--> cn160.gpd
--> cn160.hlp
--> cn160.ini
--> cn1600.dll
--> cn1601.dll
--> cn1602.dll
--> cn160c.gpd
--> cn160f.gpd
--> cn160pf.gpd
--> cn1760e.gpd
--> cn1760e.hlp
--> cn1760e.ini
--> cn1760e0.dll
--> cn1760e1.dll
--> cn1760e1.ppd
--> cn1760e2.dll
--> cn1760ec.gpd
--> cn200.gpd
--> cn200.hlp
--> cn200.ini
--> cn2000.dll
--> cn2001.dll
--> cn2002.dll
--> cn200c.gpd
--> cn200ex.gpd
--> cn210.gpd
--> cn215.gpd
--> cn220.gpd
--> cn2200.gpd
--> cn2210.gpd
--> cn2220.gpd
--> cn225.gpd
--> cn2460e1.ppd
--> cn3260.hlp
--> cn3260.ini
--> cn32600.dll
--> cn32601.dll
--> cn32602.dll
--> cn3260c.gpd
--> cn3260e1.ppd
--> cn330res.dll
--> cn4000.gpd
--> cn4000u1.ppd
--> cn430w.gpd
--> cn460a10.ppd
--> cn4lite.gpd
--> cn4plus.gpd
--> cn660a10.ppd
--> cn660b10.ppd
--> cn8iiips.gpd
--> cn8iiir.gpd
--> cn8iiit.gpd
--> cn8iir.gpd
--> cn8iit.gpd
--> cnb1000.dll
--> cnb1000.gpd
--> cnb1000s.dll
--> cnb1000s.gpd
--> cnb2000.dll
--> cnb2000.gpd
--> cnb2000s.dll
--> cnb2000s.gpd
--> cnb210.dll
--> cnb210.gpd
--> cnb2100.dll
--> cnb2100.gpd
--> cnb2100s.dll
--> cnb2100s.gpd
--> cnb210sp.dll
--> cnb210sp.gpd
--> cnb240.dll
--> cnb240.gpd
--> cnb250.dll
--> cnb250.gpd
--> cnb255sp.dll
--> cnb255sp.gpd
--> cnb25fe3.icm
--> cnb25ff3.icm
--> cnb25ge3.icm
--> cnb25gf3.icm
--> cnb25gp3.icm
--> cnb25he3.icm
--> cnb25hf3.icm
--> cnb25hp3.icm
--> cnb25pe3.icm
--> cnb25pf3.icm
--> cnb265sp.dll
--> cnb265sp.gpd
--> cnb3000.dll
--> cnb3000.gpd
--> cnb4000.dll
--> cnb4000.gpd
--> cnb4100.dll
--> cnb4100.gpd
--> cnb4200.dll
--> cnb4200.gpd
--> cnb4200s.dll
--> cnb4200s.gpd
--> cnb4300.dll
--> cnb4300.gpd
--> cnb4300s.dll
--> cnb4300s.gpd
--> cnb43be3.icm
--> cnb43bea.icm
--> cnb43fd3.icm
--> cnb43fe3.icm
--> cnb43fea.icm
--> cnb43ff3.icm
--> cnb43ffa.icm
--> cnb43gd3.icm
--> cnb43ge3.icm
--> cnb43gea.icm
--> cnb43gf3.icm
--> cnb43gfa.icm
--> cnb43gp3.icm
--> cnb43gs3.icm
--> cnb43hd3.icm
--> cnb43he3.icm
--> cnb43hea.icm
--> cnb43hf3.icm
--> cnb43hfa.icm
--> cnb43hp3.icm
--> cnb43hs3.icm
--> cnb43pd3.icm
--> cnb43pe3.icm
--> cnb43pea.icm
--> cnb43pf3.icm
--> cnb43pfa.icm
--> cnb43pp3.icm
--> cnb43ps3.icm
--> cnb4400.dll
--> cnb4400.gpd
--> cnb4550.dll
--> cnb4550.gpd
--> cnb4650.dll
--> cnb4650.gpd
--> cnb50.dll
--> cnb50.gpd
--> cnb55.dll
--> cnb55.gpd
--> cnb5500.dll
--> cnb5500.gpd
--> cnb600.dll
--> cnb600.gpd
--> cnb6000.dll
--> cnb6000.gpd
--> cnb600e.dll
--> cnb600e.gpd
--> cnb60oe3.icm
--> cnb60of3.icm
--> cnb60pe3.icm
--> cnb60pf3.icm
--> cnb610.dll
--> cnb610.gpd
--> cnb6100.dll
--> cnb6100.gpd
--> cnb61fe3.icm
--> cnb61fe7.icm
--> cnb61ff3.icm
--> cnb61ff7.icm
--> cnb61ge3.icm
--> cnb61ge7.icm
--> cnb61gf3.icm
--> cnb61gf7.icm
--> cnb61he3.icm
--> cnb61he7.icm
--> cnb61hf3.icm
--> cnb61hf7.icm
--> cnb61pe3.icm
--> cnb61pe7.icm
--> cnb61pf3.icm
--> cnb61pf7.icm
--> cnb620.dll
--> cnb620.gpd
--> cnb6200.dll
--> cnb6200.gpd
--> cnb6500.dll
--> cnb6500.gpd
--> cnb70.dll
--> cnb70.gpd
--> cnb7000.dll
--> cnb7000.gpd
--> cnb70be6.icm
--> cnb70bf6.icm
--> cnb70bm0.icm
--> cnb70fe6.icm
--> cnb70ff6.icm
--> cnb70fm0.icm
--> cnb70fm6.icm
--> cnb70ge6.icm
--> cnb70gm0.icm
--> cnb70gm6.icm
--> cnb70he6.icm
--> cnb70hf6.icm
--> cnb70hm0.icm
--> cnb70hm6.icm
--> cnb70oe6.icm
--> cnb70om0.icm
--> cnb70pe6.icm
--> cnb70pf6.icm
--> cnb70pm0.icm
--> cnb70xe6.icm
--> cnb70xf6.icm
--> cnb70xm0.icm
--> cnb7100.dll
--> cnb7100.gpd
--> cnb80.dll
--> cnb80.gpd
--> cnb800.dll
--> cnb800.gpd
--> cnb8000.dll
--> cnb8000.gpd
--> cnb80oe3.icm
--> cnb80of3.icm
--> cnb80pe3.icm
--> cnb80pf3.icm
--> cnb820.dll
--> cnb820.gpd
--> cnb85.dll
--> cnb85.gpd
--> cnbj.ini
--> cnbj0600.tbl
--> cnbj0650.tbl
--> cnbj0670.tbl
--> cnbj0690.tbl
--> cnbj0760.tbl
--> cnbj100.gpd
--> cnbj10e.gpd
--> cnbj10ex.gpd
--> cnbj10sx.gpd
--> cnbj130.gpd
--> cnbj130e.gpd
--> cnbj2.ini
--> cnbj20.gpd
--> cnbj200.gpd
--> cnbj200e.gpd
--> cnbj230.gpd
--> cnbj30.gpd
--> cnbj300.gpd
--> cnbj330.gpd
--> cnbjcres.dll
--> cnbjdrc.dll
--> cnbjdrs.dll
--> cnbjdrv.dll
--> cnbjdrv2.dll
--> cnbjgrc.gpd
--> cnbjgrc2.gpd
--> cnbjhlp.cnt
--> cnbjhlp.hlp
--> cnbjhlp2.cnt
--> cnbjhlp2.hlp
--> cnbjmon.dll
--> cnbjmon2.dll
--> cnbjpr14.icm
--> cnbjpr18.icm
--> cnbjsp.ini
--> cnbjui.dll
--> cnbjui2.dll
--> cnbo59.dll
--> cnbo64.dll
--> cnbostd.dll
--> cnbpgr01.dll
--> cnbpgr02.dll
--> cnbpgr03.dll
--> cnbpgr05.dll
--> cnbpgr08.dll
--> cnbs400.dll
--> cnbs400.gpd
--> cnbs450.dll
--> cnbs450.gpd
--> cnbs4500.dll
--> cnbs4500.gpd
--> cnbstd.icm
--> cnbvm.gpd
--> cngpxfps.ppd
--> cnir210.gpd
--> cnlbp4.gpd
--> cnlbp4_1.ppd
--> cnlbp430.gpd
--> cnlbp4i.gpd
--> cnlbp4sx.gpd
--> cnlbp4u.gpd
--> cnlbp8_1.ppd
--> cnlbp83.gpd
--> cnlbp860.gpd
--> cnlbp8ii.gpd
--> cnlbp8iv.gpd
--> cnlbp8r1.ppd
--> cnlbp8sx.gpd
--> cnlbp8t1.ppd
--> cnlbpres.dll
--> cnlp1760.gpd
--> cnlp2460.gpd
--> cnlp3260.gpd
--> cnusd.dll
--> cnxt1803.sys
--> colorq.ppd
--> compbatt.sys
--> cpper241.ppd
--> cppm15.gpd
--> cppm20.gpd
--> cppmq151.ppd
--> cppmq201.ppd
--> cppsnb10.ppd
--> cppsx241.ppd
--> cpqarray.sys
--> cpqndis5.sys
--> cpqtrnd5.sys
--> cpscan.dll
--> cq12alg4.out
--> cq12alg6.out
--> cq12cln4.out
--> cq12cln6.out
--> cq12fcic.dll
--> cq12icur.dll
--> cq12sdrv.gpd
--> cq12sdrv.ini
--> cq12spsz.gpd
--> cq12srdr.dll
--> cq12sres.dll
--> cq12sui.dll
--> cq30alg1.out
--> cq30alg3.out
--> cq30cln1.out
--> cq30cln3.out
--> cq30fcic.dll
--> cq30icur.dll
--> cq30sdrv.gpd
--> cq30sdrv.ini
--> cq30spsz.gpd
--> cq30srdr.dll
--> cq30sres.dll
--> cq30sui.dll
--> cq60alg1.out
--> cq60alg3.out
--> cq60alg4.out
--> cq60alg6.out
--> cq60cln4.out
--> cq60cln6.out
--> cq60fcic.dll
--> cq60icur.dll
--> cq60sdrv.gpd
--> cq60sdrv.ini
--> cq60spsz.gpd
--> cq60srdr.dll
--> cq60sres.dll
--> cq60sui.dll
--> cq70alg4.out
--> cq70alg6.out
--> cq70cln4.out
--> cq70cln6.out
--> cq70fcic.dll
--> cq70icur.dll
--> cq70sdrv.gpd
--> cq70sdrv.ini
--> cq70spsz.gpd
--> cq70srdr.dll
--> cq70sres.dll
--> cq70sui.dll
--> cq75alg4.out
--> cq75alg6.out
--> cq75cln4.out
--> cq75cln6.out
--> cq75fcic.dll
--> cq75icur.dll
--> cq75sdrv.gpd
--> cq75sdrv.ini
--> cq75spsz.gpd
--> cq75srdr.dll
--> cq75sres.dll
--> cq75sui.dll
--> cq90alg4.out
--> cq90alg6.out
--> cq90cln4.out
--> cq90cln6.out
--> cq90fcic.dll
--> cq90icur.dll
--> cq90sdrv.gpd
--> cq90sdrv.ini
--> cq90spsz.gpd
--> cq90srdr.dll
--> cq90sres.dll
--> cq90sui.dll
--> cqdp__10.ppd
--> cqsdclr1.dll
--> cqsdclr2.dll
--> crtaud.sys
--> crusoe.sys
--> csamsp.dll
--> ct120d.gpd
--> ct120dp.gpd
--> ct124d.gpd
--> ct140pls.gpd
--> ct180d.gpd
--> ct200gx.gpd
--> ct224.gpd
--> ct240x.gpd
--> ct24res.dll
--> ct9res.dll
--> ctabcep2.gpd
--> ctg240sf.gpd
--> ctgsx130.gpd
--> ctgsx140.gpd
--> ctgsx145.gpd
--> ctgsx190.gpd
--> ctgsx220.gpd
--> ctgsx230.gpd
--> ctgsx240.gpd
--> ctgsx245.gpd
--> ctgx15.gpd
--> cthsp500.gpd
--> cthsp550.gpd
--> ctlfacem.sys
--> ctljystk.sys
--> ctlsb16.sys
--> ctmasetp.chm
--> /Cshelp.txt


----------



## jay1327

[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Cshelp.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#STRINGS
--> cyycoins.dll
--> cyyport.sys
--> cyyports.dll
--> cyzcoins.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Cshelp.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#STRINGS
--> cyzcoins.dll
--> cyzport.sys
--> cyzports.dll
--> d100ib5.sys
--> dac2w2k.sys
--> dac960nt.sys
--> dc1000.gpd
--> dc100i.gpd
--> dc110i.gpd
--> dc1152_1.ppd
--> dc1152f1.ppd
--> dc120ic.gpd
--> dc1500.gpd
--> dc1800.gpd
--> dc2000.gpd
--> dc210_32.dll
--> dc210usd.dll
--> dc2150p1.ppd
--> dc21x4.sys
--> dc2250p1.ppd
--> dc240usd.dll
--> dc24res.dll
--> dc260usd.dll
--> dc3500.gpd
--> dc3500_1.ppd
--> dc500i.gpd
--> dc5100.gpd
--> dc5100n1.ppd
--> dc520ic.gpd
--> dc9res.dll
--> dcd11501.ppd
--> dcd2100p.gpd
--> dcd21501.ppd
--> dcd2200p.gpd
--> dcd22501.ppd
--> dcd3200.gpd
--> dcdl1100.gpd
--> dcdw195.gpd
--> dcdw65.gpd
--> dcdw95.gpd
--> dckps201.ppd
--> dckps321.ppd
--> dckps401.ppd
--> dcla310.gpd
--> dcla324.gpd
--> dcla400.gpd
--> dcla424.gpd
--> dcla70.gpd
--> dcla75.gpd
--> dcla75ps.gpd
--> dclf02_1.ppd
--> dclf02f1.ppd
--> dcln03r1.ppd
--> dcln15.ppd
--> dcln17_1.ppd
--> dcln20n1.ppd
--> dcln40n1.ppd
--> dclnc1_2.ppd
--> dclps171.ppd
--> dclps201.ppd
--> dclps321.ppd
--> dclps401.ppd
--> dcls1100.gpd
--> dcls2100.gpd
--> dcls2200.gpd
--> dcls3200.gpd
--> dclsres.dll
--> dclsres.ini
--> dcps1721.ppd
--> dcps1761.ppd
--> dcps2022.ppd
--> dcps3221.ppd
--> dctps201.ppd
--> ddsmc.sys
--> dec3250.ppd
--> deccolor.ppd
--> defpa.sys
--> devcon32.dll
--> devldr32.exe
--> dfe650.sys
--> dfe650d.sys
--> dgapci.sys
--> dgconfig.dll
--> dgconfig.hlp
--> dhcpctrs.h
--> dhcpctrs.ini
--> di150ps.gpd
--> diapi2.dll
--> diapi2.sys
--> diapi232.dll
--> diapi2nt.dll
--> diconres.dll
--> digiasyn.dll
--> digiasyn.sys
--> digidbp.dll
--> digidxb.sys
--> digifep5.sys
--> digifwrk.dll
--> digihlc.dll
--> digiinf.dll
--> digiisdn.dll
--> digiisdn.sys
--> digiras.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageFraming.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSpan.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageLBO.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageWinkDigits.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSHLen.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSignaling.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageEncoding.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDC_AdvancedJitter.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageEGL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageModemCountry.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageGenericWelcome.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageMultipleLines.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_Wiz_Protocols.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_TreeDialog.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageModemCC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_Protocols.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageCSU.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPagePRI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageSerialCommName.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageGenericDone.html
--> /html_help_source/Hidd_Welcome.html
--> /html_help_source/Multiple_Lines.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageComboBox.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageRadioButtons.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZLINESPEED.html
--> /html_help_source/Sequence_Numbering.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_X25_GENERAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_X25_CHANNEL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZPVCCFG.html
--> /html_help_source/WANCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageBRISwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPage_BRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageBRISwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_ISA_RESOURCES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPage_ChannelInformation.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPage_ChannelInformation.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_NRZPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLine.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRGeneral.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLMI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRDLCI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPVC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPROTOCOL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_TCPIP_TIPS.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLMI_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPVC_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_LMIPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25LINE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_LAPBDLG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_LAPBNETWORK.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_GENERAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_CHANNEL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_COUNTERS.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_INTERNATIONAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PACKET_INFO.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_TIMER.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_THROUGHPUT_CLASS.html
--> /html_help_source/hidd_x25_thclass_advanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_SNMODES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_SUB_MODES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PVC_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_ROUTEDLG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PVC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_DBIT.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_IPROUTING.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25ROUTER.html
--> /html_help_source/routing_table_rules.html
--> /html_help_source/how_to_configure_maps.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_LAPBPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_ELECINTERFACE.html
--> /html_help_source/hidh_wiz_clocking.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WANCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PPPCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageMSN.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageBRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageMSN.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_DigiPamAPort.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageLatency.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageStdComAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageLineProtocol.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageCT1.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageModemNationality.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageProtocol.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_ISA_RESOURCES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageStdComName.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WindowMapDlg.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageAdvCSU.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPagePRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageFracT1.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Signals.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Other.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Dnis.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgE1R2_Ctry.html
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /Digiras.hm
--> /digiras.brs
--> /digiras.hhc
--> /digiras.hhk
--> /HTMLHELP.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> digirlpt.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /DIGIRLPTPortServer_IP_Address_and_TCP_Po.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTName_of_PortServer_and_Number_of.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTWhat_to_do_next.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTPortServer_Properties_Ports.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTWorking_with_a_Port.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTPortServer_Properties_PortServer.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTDigi_RealPort_Service_Setup_Wind.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_add_a_new_PortServer.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_add_a_port_to_an_existing_Por.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_remove_a_PortServer.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_remove_a_Port.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_examine_or_change_the00000011.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_examine_or_change_the00000012.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTo_rename_a_PortServer_or_Port.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTAbout_the_PortServer_IP_Address.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTAbout_the_PortServer_TCP_Port_nu.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTName_Field.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTIP_Address_Field.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTTCP_Port_Field.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTPoll_Cycle_Field.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTMax_Packet_Size_Field.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTMore_about_ports.htm
--> /DIGIRLPTuntitled.htm
--> /toc.hhc
--> /index.hhk
--> /DIGIRLPT00090000.gif
--> /Chiclet.gif
--> /styles.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> digirlpt.dll
--> digirlpt.sys
--> digiview.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /DigiViewActive_Line_Information.htm
--> /DigiViewActive_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewBRI_Status.htm
--> /DigiViewCapture_Buffer_Settings.htm
--> /DigiViewCapture_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewChanging_the_Rate_at_Which_Stati.htm
--> /DigiViewChanging_Trace_Buffer_Settings.htm
--> /DigiViewChoosing_a_Line_to_Monitor.htm
--> /DigiViewClearing_Statistics_from_Active_.htm
--> /DigiViewClose_All_Statistics_Windows.htm
--> /DigiViewClose_Command_Control_Menu.htm
--> /DigiViewCSU_Frame_Relay_Line_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewCSU_PPP_Line_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewData_Source_Window00000071.htm
--> /DigiViewData_Source_Window00000073.htm
--> /DigiViewDisplaying_Trace_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewDisplay_Statistics_View_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewDS1_Errors.htm
--> /DigiViewDS1_State.htm
--> /DigiViewFeatures.htm
--> /DigiViewFile_1_2_3_4_command.htm
--> /DigiViewFile_Close_command.htm
--> /DigiViewFile_Exit_command.htm
--> /DigiViewFile_Save_As_command.htm
--> /DigiViewFile_Save_command.htm
--> /DigiViewFiltering_Trace_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewFrame_Relay_Filter_Options.htm
--> /DigiViewFrame_Relay_Permanent_Virtual_Ci.htm
--> /DigiViewFrame_Relay_Statistics00000062.htm
--> /DigiViewFrame_Relay_Statistics00000089.htm
--> /DigiViewFrame_Relay_Trace_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewHex_Pane.htm
--> /DigiViewInterrupting_and_Resuming_a_Trac.htm
--> /DigiViewLAPB_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewLAPB_Trace_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewMaximize_Command_Control_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewMinimize_Command_Control_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewModem_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewMove_Command_Control_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewNext_Pane_Command.htm
--> /DigiViewOpen_Command_File_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewPhysical_Interface_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewPPP_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewPrev_Pane_Command.htm
--> /DigiViewPRI_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewQuitting_Portassist_Viewer.htm
--> /DigiViewRestore_Control_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewSaving_Trace_Statistics_to_a_Fil.htm
--> /DigiViewSize_Command_Control_menu.htm
--> /DigiViewSNA_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewStarting_a_Trace.htm
--> /DigiViewStarting_Portassist_Viewer.htm
--> /DigiViewStopping_a_Trace.htm
--> /DigiViewStopping_a_Trace_and_Viewing_Tra.htm
--> /DigiViewSummary_Information_Window.htm
--> /DigiViewSummary_Pane.htm
--> /DigiViewTrace_Pane.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000001.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000005.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000010.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000011.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000012.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000013.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000014.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000015.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000016.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000017.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000018.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000022.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000023.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000024.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000025.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000026.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000027.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000029.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000030.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000031.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000032.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000033.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000034.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000035.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000036.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000037.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000038.htm
--> /DigiViewuntitled00000094.htm
--> /DigiViewViewing_Trace_Data_Saved_to_a_Fi.htm
--> /DigiViewView_Status_Bar_Command.htm
--> /DigiViewView_Toolbar_command.htm
--> /DigiViewVirtual_Circuit_Information.htm
--> /DigiViewX25_Call_Session_Statistics.htm
--> /DigiViewX25_Filter_Options.htm
--> /DigiViewX25_Statistics00000068.htm
--> /DigiViewX25_Statistics00000090.htm
--> /DigiViewX25_Trace_Statistics.htm
--> /toc.hhc
--> /index.hhk
--> /styles.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> digiview.exe
--> dimaint.sys
--> disk.sys
--> disrvci.dll
--> disrvpp.dll
--> disrvsu.dll
--> ditrace.exe
--> divaci.dll
--> divaprop.dll
--> divasu.dll
--> diwan.sys
--> dl400.ppd
--> dl800.ppd
--> dlh5xnd5.sys
--> dlttape.sys
--> dm9pci5.sys
--> dmusic.sys
--> dmutil.dll
--> dolev.ppd
--> dot4.sys
--> dot4prt.sys
--> dot4scan.sys
--> dot4usb.sys
--> dp1400ue.ppd
--> dp1800ue.ppd
--> dp2800ue.ppd
--> dp280pue.ppd
--> dp3600ue.ppd
--> dp4ty161.ppd
--> dp4ty201.ppd
--> dp4typ81.ppd
--> dp83820.sys
--> dpcres.dll
--> dpjolt04.ppd
--> dpl12602.ppd
--> dpl15606.ppd
--> dpl15804.ppd
--> dpl20804.ppd
--> dpl85501.ppd
--> dpl9605.ppd
--> dpl9654.ppd
--> dplz2665.ppd
--> dpt16.gpd
--> dpt20.gpd
--> dpt30.gpd
--> dpt30l20.ppd
--> dpt30s20.ppd
--> dpt40.gpd
--> dpt40l20.ppd
--> dpt40s20.ppd
--> dpt60.gpd
--> dpt60l20.ppd
--> dpt60s20.ppd
--> dpt8.gpd
--> dpti2o.sys
--> dpty8pm1.ppd
--> drmk.sys
--> drmkaud.sys
--> ds1wdm.sys
--> ds4bri.bit
--> dshowext.ax
--> dspcli.bin
--> dspdload.bin
--> dspdqsig.bin
--> dvdplay.exe
--> e1000nt5.sys
--> e100b325.sys
--> e100isa4.sys
--> ecp2eres.dll
--> ee002__1.icm
--> ee004__1.icm
--> ee006__1.icm
--> ee008__1.icm
--> ee010__1.icm
--> ee012__1.icm
--> ee014__1.icm
--> ee018__1.icm
--> ee020__1.icm
--> ee022__1.icm
--> ee024__1.icm
--> ee026__1.icm
--> ee028__1.icm
--> ee029__1.icm
--> ee031__1.icm
--> ee035__1.icm
--> ee037__1.icm
--> ee039__1.icm
--> ee041__1.icm
--> ee045__1.icm
--> ee047__1.icm
--> ee049__1.icm
--> ee051__1.icm
--> ee053__1.icm
--> ee061__1.icm
--> ee069__1.icm
--> ee071__1.icm
--> ee073__1.icm
--> ee075__1.icm
--> ee081__1.icm
--> ee083__1.icm
--> ee085__1.icm
--> ee087__1.icm
--> ee089__1.icm
--> ee093__1.icm
--> ee095__1.icm
--> ee097__1.icm
--> ee107__1.icm
--> ee119__1.icm
--> ee127__1.icm
--> ee129__1.icm
--> ee501__1.icm
--> ee504__1.icm
--> ee508__1.icm
--> ee510__1.icm
--> ef3c6b10.ppd
--> ef3c6c10.ppd
--> ef3c6e10.ppd
--> ef3c6u10.ppd
--> efac4b10.ppd
--> efac4d10.ppd
--> efmc5020.ppd
--> efmc5b20.ppd
--> efmc6a10.ppd
--> efmc6a20.ppd
--> efmc6a30.ppd
--> efmc6b10.ppd
--> efmc6b20.ppd
--> efmc6b30.ppd
--> efmc7a10.ppd
--> efmc7b10.ppd
--> efnc5010.ppd
--> efnc5b10.ppd
--> efnc5c10.ppd
--> efnc5e10.ppd
--> efnc6010.ppd
--> efnc6b10.ppd
--> efnc6c10.ppd
--> efnc6e10.ppd
--> efnc9010.ppd
--> efnc9a10.ppd
--> efsix203.ppd
--> efsix303.ppd
--> efsix503.ppd
--> efxjx203.ppd
--> efxjx303.ppd
--> efxjx403.ppd
--> efxjx404.ppd
--> efxjx503.ppd
--> el515.sys
--> el556nd5.sys
--> el574nd4.sys
--> el575nd5.sys
--> el589nd5.sys
--> el656cd5.sys
--> el656ct5.sys
--> el656nd5.sys
--> el656se5.sys
--> el90xbc5.sys
--> el90xnd5.sys
--> el985n51.sys
--> el98xn5.sys
--> el99xn51.sys
--> el99xrun.out
--> elmsmc.sys
--> elnk3.sys
--> em556n4.sys
--> emu10k1m.sys
--> enum1394.sys
--> ep100sf.gpd
--> ep1060.gpd
--> ep1060p.gpd
--> ep106x.gpd
--> ep1070p.gpd
--> ep1070sf.gpd
--> ep1170sf.gpd
--> ep1500.gpd
--> ep200.gpd
--> ep2000.gpd
--> ep24res.dll
--> ep2500.gpd
--> ep2bres.dll
--> ep3000.gpd
--> ep3325sf.gpd
--> ep400.gpd
--> ep4200.gpd
--> ep4300.gpd
--> ep450.gpd
--> ep500.gpd
--> ep5000sf.gpd
--> ep510.gpd
--> ep5200.gpd
--> ep5200ps.gpd
--> ep550.gpd
--> ep5500.gpd
--> ep5500sf.gpd
--> ep5600.gpd
--> ep5700.gpd
--> ep570sf.gpd
--> ep5800.gpd
--> ep5xx.gpd
--> ep8000.gpd
--> ep8100.gpd
--> ep826051.ppd
--> ep850.gpd
--> ep850p.gpd
--> ep85x.gpd
--> ep860.gpd
--> ep860p.gpd
--> ep870sf.gpd
--> ep9000.gpd
--> ep9bres.dll
--> ep9res.dll
--> epa5000p.gpd
--> epa5500p.gpd
--> epal1000.gpd
--> epal1100.gpd
--> epal1400.gpd
--> epal1500.gpd
--> epal1600.gpd
--> epal2.gpd
--> epalc200.ppd
--> epalc850.ppd
--> epalpls.gpd
--> epap2000.gpd
--> epap2250.gpd
--> epap2500.gpd
--> epap3000.gpd
--> epap3250.gpd
--> epap3260.gpd
--> epap3300.gpd
--> epap4000.gpd
--> epap4500.gpd
--> epap5000.gpd
--> epap5500.gpd
--> epcfw2k.sys
--> epcl5res.dll
--> epcl5ui.dll
--> epcl5ui.ini
--> epcomp24.gpd
--> epcomp9.gpd
--> epd3000p.gpd
--> epd5000.gpd
--> epd5000p.gpd
--> epd8000.gpd
--> epdf8500.gpd
--> epdq3000.gpd
--> epdq3xxx.gpd
--> epe4000.gpd
--> epe4100.gpd
--> epe5000.gpd
--> epe6000.gpd
--> epe7000.gpd
--> epe7100.gpd
--> epex1000.gpd
--> epex800.gpd
--> epfx100.gpd
--> epfx1000.gpd
--> epfx100p.gpd
--> epfx105.gpd
--> epfx1050.gpd
--> epfx1170.gpd
--> epfx1180.gpd
--> epfx185.gpd
--> epfx2170.gpd
--> epfx2180.gpd
--> epfx286.gpd
--> epfx286e.gpd
--> epfx80.gpd
--> epfx800.gpd
--> epfx80p.gpd
--> epfx85.gpd
--> epfx850.gpd
--> epfx86e.gpd
--> epfx870.gpd
--> epfx880.gpd
--> epfx980.gpd
--> epgq3500.gpd
--> epjx80.gpd
--> epl1000.gpd
--> epl1050.gpd
--> epl1050p.gpd
--> epl105x.gpd
--> epl3kf21.ppd
--> epl3kf51.ppd
--> epl5800.ppd
--> epl750.gpd
--> epl75523.ppd
--> epl870s.gpd
--> eplc8200.ppd
--> epln2050.ppd
--> epln2700.ppd
--> epln2750.ppd
--> epln4000.ppd
--> epln400p.ppd
--> eplq100.gpd
--> eplq1000.gpd
--> eplq1010.gpd
--> eplq1070.gpd
--> eplq1170.gpd
--> eplq150.gpd
--> eplq2070.gpd
--> eplq2080.gpd
--> eplq2170.gpd
--> eplq2180.gpd
--> eplq2550.gpd
--> eplq300.gpd
--> eplq560.gpd
--> eplq570.gpd
--> eplq570e.gpd
--> eplq570p.gpd
--> eplq580.gpd
--> eplq670.gpd
--> eplq680.gpd
--> eplq680p.gpd
--> eplq800.gpd
--> eplq870.gpd
--> eplq950.gpd
--> eplrcz00.dll
--> eplvcd00.dll
--> eplvcd00.ini
--> eplvcd05.gpd
--> eplvcd06.gpd
--> eplvcd07.gpd
--> eplvcd08.gpd
--> eplx100.gpd
--> eplx1050.gpd
--> eplx300.gpd
--> eplx300p.gpd
--> eplx400.gpd
--> eplx80.gpd
--> eplx800.gpd
--> eplx810.gpd
--> eplx850.gpd
--> eplx850p.gpd
--> eplx86.gpd
--> epmx100.gpd
--> epmx80.gpd
--> epmx80ft.gpd
--> epn1200.gpd
--> epn1600.gpd
--> epn2000.gpd
--> epn2050.gpd
--> epn2700.gpd
--> epn2750.gpd
--> epn4000.gpd
--> epn4000p.gpd
--> epndde01.cfg
--> epndde01.dat
--> epndde02.cfg
--> epndde02.dat
--> epndde03.cfg
--> epndde03.dat
--> epndde04.cfg
--> epndde04.dat
--> epndde05.cfg
--> epndde05.dat
--> epndde06.cfg
--> epndde06.dat
--> epndde08.cfg
--> epndde08.dat
--> epndde09.cfg
--> epndde09.dat
--> epndde0a.cfg
--> epndde0a.dat
--> epndde11.cfg
--> epndde11.dat
--> epndde12.cfg
--> epndde12.dat
--> epndde13.cfg
--> epndde13.dat
--> epndde14.cfg
--> epndde14.dat
--> epndde15.cfg
--> epndde15.dat
--> epndde16.cfg
--> epndde16.dat
--> epndde2h.cfg
--> epndde2h.dat
--> epndde2j.cfg
--> epndde2j.dat
--> epndde2k.cfg
--> epndde2k.dat
--> epndde2m.cfg
--> epndde2m.dat
--> epndde3n.cfg
--> epndde3n.dat
--> epndde3o.cfg
--> epndde3o.dat
--> epndde3p.cfg
--> epndde3p.dat
--> epndde3q.cfg
--> epndde3q.dat
--> epndde3t.cfg
--> epndde3t.dat
--> epndde3v.cfg
--> epndde3v.dat
--> epndde4a.cfg
--> epndde4a.dat
--> epndde4b.cfg
--> epndde4b.dat
--> epndde4c.cfg
--> epndde4c.dat
--> epndde4d.cfg
--> epndde4d.dat
--> epndde4g.cfg
--> epndde4g.dat
--> epndde4h.cfg
--> epndde4h.dat
--> epndde4i.cfg
--> epndde4i.dat
--> epndde4j.cfg
--> epndde4j.dat
--> epndde4k.cfg
--> epndde4k.dat
--> epndde4l.cfg
--> epndde4l.dat
--> epndde4n.cfg
--> epndde4n.dat
--> epndde4p.cfg
--> epndde4p.dat
--> epndde4s.cfg
--> epndde4s.dat
--> epndde5a.cfg
--> epndde5a.dat
--> epndde5d.cfg
--> epndde5d.dat
--> epndrv01.dll
--> epndva5d.gpd
--> epndve01.gpd
--> epndve01.ini
--> epndve02.gpd
--> epndve02.ini
--> epndve03.gpd
--> epndve03.ini
--> epndve04.gpd
--> epndve04.ini
--> epndve05.gpd
--> epndve05.ini
--> epndve06.gpd
--> epndve06.ini
--> epndve08.gpd
--> epndve08.ini
--> epndve09.gpd
--> epndve09.ini
--> epndve0a.gpd
--> epndve0a.ini
--> epndve11.gpd
--> epndve11.ini
--> epndve12.gpd
--> epndve12.ini
--> epndve13.gpd
--> epndve13.ini
--> epndve14.gpd
--> epndve14.ini
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

--> epndde15.cfg
--> epndde15.dat
--> epndde16.cfg
--> epndde16.dat
--> epndde2h.cfg
--> epndde2h.dat
--> epndde2j.cfg
--> epndde2j.dat
--> epndde2k.cfg
--> epndde2k.dat
--> epndde2m.cfg
--> epndde2m.dat
--> epndde3n.cfg
--> epndde3n.dat
--> epndde3o.cfg
--> epndde3o.dat
--> epndde3p.cfg
--> epndde3p.dat
--> epndde3q.cfg
--> epndde3q.dat
--> epndde3t.cfg
--> epndde3t.dat
--> epndde3v.cfg
--> epndde3v.dat
--> epndde4a.cfg
--> epndde4a.dat
--> epndde4b.cfg
--> epndde4b.dat
--> epndde4c.cfg
--> epndde4c.dat
--> epndde4d.cfg
--> epndde4d.dat
--> epndde4g.cfg
--> epndde4g.dat
--> epndde4h.cfg
--> epndde4h.dat
--> epndde4i.cfg
--> epndde4i.dat
--> epndde4j.cfg
--> epndde4j.dat
--> epndde4k.cfg
--> epndde4k.dat
--> epndde4l.cfg
--> epndde4l.dat
--> epndde4n.cfg
--> epndde4n.dat
--> epndde4p.cfg
--> epndde4p.dat
--> epndde4s.cfg
--> epndde4s.dat
--> epndde5a.cfg
--> epndde5a.dat
--> epndde5d.cfg
--> epndde5d.dat
--> epndrv01.dll
--> epndva5d.gpd
--> epndve01.gpd
--> epndve01.ini
--> epndve02.gpd
--> epndve02.ini
--> epndve03.gpd
--> epndve03.ini
--> epndve04.gpd
--> epndve04.ini
--> epndve05.gpd
--> epndve05.ini
--> epndve06.gpd
--> epndve06.ini
--> epndve08.gpd
--> epndve08.ini
--> epndve09.gpd
--> epndve09.ini
--> epndve0a.gpd
--> epndve0a.ini
--> epndve11.gpd
--> epndve11.ini
--> epndve12.gpd
--> epndve12.ini
--> epndve13.gpd
--> epndve13.ini
--> epndve14.gpd
--> epndve14.ini
--> epndve15.gpd
--> epndve15.ini
--> epndve16.gpd
--> epndve16.ini
--> epndve17.gpd
--> epndve18.gpd
--> epndve19.gpd
--> epndve2h.gpd
--> epndve2h.ini
--> epndve2j.gpd
--> epndve2j.ini
--> epndve2k.gpd
--> epndve2k.ini
--> epndve2m.gpd
--> epndve2m.ini
--> epndve3n.gpd
--> epndve3n.ini
--> epndve3o.gpd
--> epndve3o.ini
--> epndve3p.gpd
--> epndve3p.ini
--> epndve3q.gpd
--> epndve3q.ini
--> epndve3t.gpd
--> epndve3t.ini
--> epndve3v.gpd
--> epndve3v.ini
--> epndve4a.gpd
--> epndve4a.ini
--> epndve4b.gpd
--> epndve4b.ini
--> epndve4c.gpd
--> epndve4c.ini
--> epndve4d.gpd
--> epndve4d.ini
--> epndve4g.gpd
--> epndve4g.ini
--> epndve4h.gpd
--> epndve4h.ini
--> epndve4i.gpd
--> epndve4i.ini
--> epndve4j.gpd
--> epndve4j.ini
--> epndve4k.gpd
--> epndve4k.ini
--> epndve4l.gpd
--> epndve4l.ini
--> epndve4n.gpd
--> epndve4n.ini
--> epndve4p.gpd
--> epndve4p.ini
--> epndve4s.gpd
--> epndve4s.ini
--> epndve5a.gpd
--> epndve5a.ini
--> epndve5d.gpd
--> epndve5d.ini
--> epndvx00.gpd
--> epndvx01.gpd
--> epndvx02.gpd
--> epndvx03.gpd
--> epndvx04.gpd
--> epndvx05.gpd
--> epndvx06.gpd
--> epndvx08.gpd
--> epndvx09.gpd
--> epndvx0a.gpd
--> epndvx0m.gpd
--> epndvx11.gpd
--> epndvx12.gpd
--> epndvx13.gpd
--> epndvx14.gpd
--> epndvx15.gpd
--> epndvx16.gpd
--> epndvx18.gpd
--> epndvx19.gpd
--> epndvx2h.gpd
--> epndvx2j.gpd
--> epndvx2k.gpd
--> epndvx2m.gpd
--> epndvx3n.gpd
--> epndvx3o.gpd
--> epndvx3p.gpd
--> epndvx3q.gpd
--> epndvx3t.gpd
--> epndvx3v.gpd
--> epndvx4a.gpd
--> epndvx4b.gpd
--> epndvx4c.gpd
--> epndvx4d.gpd
--> epndvx4g.gpd
--> epndvx4h.gpd
--> epndvx4i.gpd
--> epndvx4j.gpd
--> epndvx4k.gpd
--> epndvx4l.gpd
--> epndvx4n.gpd
--> epndvx4p.gpd
--> epndvx4s.gpd
--> epndvx5a.gpd
--> epndvx5d.gpd
--> epngui10.dll
--> epngui11.hlp
--> epngui30.dll
--> epngui40.dll
--> epnhte2j.dll
--> epnhte2k.dll
--> epnhte2m.dll
--> epnhte3n.dll
--> epnhte3o.dll
--> epnhte3p.dll
--> epnhte3q.dll
--> epnhte3t.dll
--> epnhte3v.dll
--> epnhte4a.dll
--> epnhte4b.dll
--> epnhte4c.dll
--> epnhte4d.dll
--> epnhte4g.dll
--> epnhte4h.dll
--> epnhte4i.dll
--> epnhte4j.dll
--> epnhte4k.dll
--> epnhte4l.dll
--> epnhte4n.dll
--> epnhte4p.dll
--> epnhte4s.dll
--> epnhte5a.dll
--> epnhte5d.dll
--> epnhtx01.dll
--> epnhtx02.dll
--> epnhtx04.dll
--> epnhtx05.dll
--> epnhtx07.dll
--> epnhtx09.dll
--> epnhtx0a.dll
--> epnhtx11.dll
--> epnhtx12.dll
--> epnhtx13.dll
--> epnhtx14.dll
--> epnhtx15.dll
--> epnhtx16.dll
--> epnhtx2h.dll
--> epnuti47.dxt
--> epnuti49.dxt
--> epnuti51.dxt
--> epnuti53.dxt
--> epnuti55.dxt
--> epnuti57.dxt
--> epnuti63.dxt
--> epnuti65.dxt
--> epnuti67.dxt
--> epnuti69.dxt
--> epnuti71.dxt
--> epnuti77.dxt
--> epnuti81.dxt
--> epnuti97.dxt
--> epnutia1.dxt
 --> epnutia3.dxt
--> epnutx22.dll
--> epr80ftp.gpd
--> epro4.sys
--> eprx100.gpd
--> eprx100p.gpd
--> eprx80.gpd
--> eprx80ft.gpd
--> eps1170s.gpd
--> epsq1170.gpd
--> epsq2000.gpd
--> epsq2500.gpd
--> epsq2550.gpd
--> epsq850.gpd
--> epsq870.gpd
--> epst1000.gpd
--> epst300.gpd
--> epst400.gpd
--> epst800.gpd
--> epst800p.gpd
--> epstw2k.sys
--> ept1000.gpd
--> ept750.gpd
--> eputbm01.wbf
--> eputbm02.wbf
--> eputbm03.wbf
--> eputbm05.wbf
--> eputbm06.wbf
--> eputbm07.wbf
--> eputbm08.wbf
--> eputbm09.wbf
--> eputbm10.wbf
--> eputpi01.dxt
--> eputpi03.dxt
--> eputpi05.dxt
--> eputpi07.dxt
--> eputpi09.dxt
--> eputpi11.dxt
--> eputpi15.dxt
--> eputpi17.dxt
--> eputpi19.dxt
--> eputpi23.dxt
--> eputpi25.dxt
--> eputpi27.dxt
--> eputpi29.dxt
--> eputpi31.dxt
--> eputpi37.dxt
--> eputpi41.dxt
--> epx1050p.gpd
--> eqn.sys
--> eqndiag.exe
--> eqnlogr.exe
--> eqnloop.exe
--> es1370mp.sys
--> es1371mp.sys
--> es1969.sys
--> es198x.sys
--> es56cvmp.sys
--> es56hpi.sys
--> es56tpi.sys
--> escp2res.dll
--> escript1.ppd
--> escript2.ppd
--> escript3.ppd
--> escript4.ppd
--> escript5.ppd
--> escript6.ppd
--> escript7.ppd
--> escript8.ppd
--> escriptb.ppd
--> escriptd.ppd
--> escripte.ppd
--> escriptf.ppd
--> ess.sys
--> essm2e.sys
--> esucm.dll
--> esuimg.dll
--> esuni.dll
--> esunib.dll
--> evpnt50i.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Table of Contents.hhc
--> /EVPNT50I.hhk
--> /evpn9p9e.htm
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> evpnt50p.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Table of Contents.hhc
--> /evpnt50p.hhk
--> /evpn9p9e.htm
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> ex10.sys
--> exabyte2.sys
--> exp24res.dll
--> f3ab18xi.sys
--> f3ab18xj.sys
--> f71rx503.ppd
--> fa312nd5.sys
--> fa410nd5.sys
--> fdc.sys
--> fem556n5.sys
--> fepdense.bin
--> fepherc.bin
--> fepprime.bin
--> fetnd5.sys
--> flpydisk.sys
--> fnfilter.dll
--> forehe.sys
--> fpcibase.sys
--> fpcibase.usa
--> fpcmbase.sys
--> fpcmbase.usa
--> fpnpbase.sys
--> fpnpbase.usa
--> fs-1000.ppd
--> fs-1200.ppd
--> fs-1500.ppd
--> fs-1500a.ppd
 --> fs-1550.ppd
--> fs-1550a.ppd
--> fs-1550p.ppd
--> fs-1600.ppd
--> fs-16002.ppd
--> fs-1600a.ppd
--> fs-1600p.ppd
--> fs-1700.ppd
--> fs-17002.ppd
--> fs-1700p.ppd
--> fs-1714m.ppd
--> fs-1750.ppd
--> fs-3400.ppd
--> fs-3400a.ppd
--> fs-3400p.ppd
--> fs-3500.ppd
--> fs-3500a.ppd
--> fs-3600.ppd
--> fs-36002.ppd
--> fs-3600a.ppd
--> fs-3600p.ppd
--> fs-3700.ppd
--> fs-37002.ppd
--> fs-3700p.ppd
--> fs-3718m.ppd
--> fs-3750.ppd
--> fs-400.ppd
--> fs-400a.ppd
--> fs-5500.ppd
--> fs-5500a.ppd
--> fs-5800c.ppd
--> fs-5900c.ppd
--> fs-600.ppd
--> fs-6300.ppd
--> fs-6500.ppd
--> fs-65002.ppd
--> fs-6500p.ppd
--> fs-650p2.ppd
--> fs-6700.ppd
--> fs-680.ppd
--> fs-6900.ppd
--> fs-7000.ppd
--> fs-7000p.ppd
--> fs-7028m.ppd
--> fs-800.ppd
--> fs-850.ppd
--> fs-9000.ppd
--> fs1600a2.ppd
--> fs3600a2.ppd
--> fsvga.sys
--> ftdisk.sys
--> fu1100c.gpd
--> fu24res.dll
--> fu9res.dll
--> fubrz100.gpd
--> fubrz200.gpd
--> fudl1100.gpd
--> fudl1150.gpd
--> fudl1200.gpd
--> fudl1250.gpd
--> fudl2400.gpd
--> fudl2600.gpd
--> fudl3300.gpd
--> fudl3350.gpd
--> fudl3400.gpd
--> fudl3450.gpd
--> fudl3600.gpd
--> fudl4400.gpd
--> fudl4600.gpd
--> fudl5600.gpd
--> fudl900.gpd
--> fudx2100.gpd
--> fudx2200.gpd
--> fudx2300.gpd
--> fudx2400.gpd
--> fupclres.dll
--> fupp10v.gpd
--> fupp12v.gpd
--> fupp14ad.gpd
--> fupp14av.gpd
--> fupp16ad.gpd
--> fupp16dv.gpd
--> fupp20w.gpd
--> fus2base.frm
--> fus2base.sys
--> fusbbase.sys
--> fusbbase.usa
--> fuusd.dll
--> fx5eres.dll
--> fxab2eg1.gpd
--> fxab2fe5.ppd
--> fxabpre2.ppd
--> fxcon.bin
--> fxdc40e1.ppd
--> fxdc4eg1.gpd
--> fxdc55e2.ppd
--> fxdc5eg1.gpd
--> fxusbase.sys
--> g200d.dll
--> g200m.sys
--> g400d.dll
--> g400m.sys
--> gameenum.sys
--> gcbl4921.ppd
--> gcbl5141.ppd
--> gcblp2_1.ppd
--> gcblp2s1.ppd
--> gcblpel1.ppd
--> gcctone2.ppd
--> gcelt6_2.ppd
--> gcsp12_3.ppd
--> gcsp6_3.ppd
--> gdgl8001.ppd
--> genibm9.gpd
--> genibm9w.gpd
--> ges32153.ppd
--> ges32183.ppd
--> ges32223.ppd
--> ges32273.ppd
--> gesap273.ppd
--> gesc7042.ppd
--> gesc7052.ppd
--> gpr400.sys
--> grclass.sys
--> grserial.sys
--> gs32105.gpd
--> gs3215s.gpd
--> gs3218.gpd
--> gs3222.gpd
--> gs3227.gpd
--> gs3235.gpd
--> gs3235e.gpd
--> gs3235s.gpd
--> gs3245.gpd
--> gs3245e.gpd
--> gs3255.gpd
--> gs3265.gpd
--> gs3285.gpd
--> gs3355.gpd
--> gs3370.gpd
--> gsp7014.gpd
--> gsp7016.gpd
--> gsp7020.gpd
--> gsp7021.gpd
--> gsp7026.gpd
--> gsp7026n.gpd
--> gsp7027.gpd
--> gsp7032.gpd
--> gsp7045.gpd
--> gt5000r.icm
--> gt5500r.icm
--> gt8500r.icm
--> gt8500t.icm
--> gt9500r.icm
--> gt9500t.icm
--> hal.dll
--> halaacpi.dll
--> halacpi.dll
--> halapic.dll
--> halmacpi.dll
--> halmps.dll
--> halsp.dll
--> hcf_msft.sys
--> hermes_1.ppd
--> hermes_2.ppd
--> hid.dll
--> hidbatt.sys
--> hidclass.sys
--> hidgame.sys
--> hidparse.sys
--> hidserv.dll
--> hidusb.sys
--> hp__clj1.ppd
--> hp_3d522.ppd
--> hp_3p522.ppd
--> hp_650c2.ppd
--> hp_750_1.ppd
--> hp_clj85.ppd
--> hp1200_7.ppd
--> hp1200bd.icm
--> hp1200bp.icm
--> hp1200c.gpd
--> hp1200c1.ppd
--> hp1200d.icm
--> hp1200nd.icm
--> hp1200np.icm
--> hp1200p.icm
--> hp1220_7.ppd
--> hp1600bd.icm
--> hp1600bg.icm
--> hp1600bp.icm
--> hp1600c.gpd
--> hp1600c1.ppd
--> hp1600d.icm
--> hp1600g.icm
--> hp1600nd.icm
--> hp1600ng.icm
--> hp1600np.icm
--> hp1600p.icm
--> hp20022.pcd
--> hp20036.pcd
--> hp2100_7.ppd
--> hp2200_7.ppd
--> hp22024.pcd
--> hp22036.pcd
--> hp23024.pcd
--> hp23036.pcd
--> hp25024.pcd
--> hp25036.pcd
--> hp310nd.icm
--> hp310ng.icm
--> hp3200_7.ppd
--> hp320nd.icm
--> hp320ng.icm
--> hp33024.pcd
--> hp33036.pcd
--> hp3500c1.ppd
--> hp35024.pcd
--> hp35036.pcd
--> hp3si523.ppd
--> hp4000_7.ppd
--> hp4050_7.ppd
--> hp4100_6.ppd
--> hp4500.ppd
--> hp4550_6.ppd
--> hp4m3_v1.ppd
--> hp4m6_v1.ppd
--> hp4ml_v1.ppd
--> hp4mp3_1.ppd
--> hp4mp6_1.ppd
--> hp4mpls.gpd
--> hp4plus3.ppd
--> hp4plus6.ppd
--> hp4si6_1.ppd
--> hp4simx.gpd
--> hp5000_7.ppd
--> hp500nd.icm
--> hp500ng.icm
--> hp540nd.icm
--> hp540ng.icm
--> hp540np.icm
--> hp550nd.icm
--> hp550ng.icm
--> hp560nd.icm
--> hp560ng.icm
--> hp5si.gpd
--> hp5sim.gpd
--> hp60022.pcd
--> hp60036.pcd
--> hp650c22.pcd
--> hp650c36.pcd
--> hp75024.pcd
--> hp75036.pcd
--> hp750m24.pcd
--> hp750m36.pcd
--> hp755__1.ppd
--> hp7550pl.pcd
--> hp755cm.pcd
--> hp755cmm.pcd
--> hp8000_7.ppd
--> hp8100_7.ppd
--> hp8150_7.ppd
--> hp8550_7.ppd
--> hpc4500.gpd
--> hpc4500u.dll
--> hpc4550.gpd
--> hpc8500.gpd
--> hpc8550.gpd
--> hpcabout.dll
--> hpcclj1.dll
--> hpcclj1.ini
--> hpcclj2.ini
--> hpcclj3.ini
--> hpccljui.dll
--> hpccmac.gpd
--> hpccom.gpd
--> hpcfont.dll
--> hpcfont.gpd
--> hpcjrr.dll
--> hpcjrrps.dll
--> hpcjrui.dll
--> hpcl5mbp.icm
--> hpcl5mnd.icm
--> hpclj.gpd
--> hpclj.icm
--> hpclj.ini
--> hpclj2.ini
--> hpclj5.icm
--> hpclj5d.gpd
--> hpclj5md.gpd
--> hpclj5v2.ppd
--> hpcljbd.icm
--> hpcljnd.icm
--> hpcljx.hlp
--> hpcmacro.gpd
--> hpcopyj1.ppd
--> hpcpjet.gpd
--> hpcstr.dll
--> hpd640.gpd
--> hpdesign.pcd
--> hpdigwia.dll
--> hpdj310.gpd
--> hpdj320.gpd
--> hpdj340.gpd
--> hpdj340m.gpd
--> hpdj400.gpd
--> hpdj400m.gpd
--> hpdj420.gpd
--> hpdj500.gpd
--> hpdj500c.gpd
--> hpdj510.gpd
--> hpdj520.gpd
--> hpdj540.gpd
--> hpdj540m.gpd
--> hpdj550c.gpd
--> hpdj560c.gpd
--> hpdj600.gpd
--> hpdj600m.gpd
--> hpdj890c.gpd
--> hpdjpls.gpd
--> hpdjprt.gpd
--> hpdjres.dll
--> hpdmrxmx.pcd
--> hpdmsx.pcd
--> hpdpp22.pcd
--> hpdpp36.pcd
--> hpdskjet.gpd
--> hpf880al.dll
--> hpf900al.dll
--> hpf940al.dll
--> hpfdj200.hlp
--> hpfdj50.ini
--> hpfdj640.gpd
--> hpfdj69x.gpd
--> hpfdj6xx.gpd
--> hpfdj816.gpd
--> hpfdj830.gpd
--> hpfdj840.gpd
--> hpfdj845.gpd
--> hpfdj84x.gpd
--> hpfdj89x.gpd
--> hpfdj920.gpd
--> hpfdj930.gpd
--> hpfdj940.gpd
--> hpfdj948.gpd
--> hpfdj94x.gpd
--> hpfdj950.gpd
--> hpfdj955.gpd
--> hpfdj957.gpd
--> hpfdj95x.gpd
--> hpfdj96c.gpd
--> hpfdj970.gpd
--> hpfdj97e.gpd
--> hpfdj97i.gpd
--> hpfdj97x.gpd
--> hpfdj980.gpd
--> hpfdj98c.gpd
--> hpfdj990.gpd
--> hpfdj99e.gpd
--> hpfdj99x.gpd
--> hpfimg50.dll
--> hpfnam50.gpd
--> hpfud50.dll
--> hpfui50.dll
--> hpgl2pen.pcd
--> hpgt21.dll
--> hpgt21tk.dll
--> hpgt33.dll
--> hpgt33tk.dll
--> hpgt34.dll
--> hpgt34tk.dll
--> hpgt42.dll
--> hpgt42tk.dll
--> hpgt53.dll
--> hpgt53tk.dll
--> hpgtmcro.dll
--> hpiid522.ppd
--> hpiii522.ppd
--> hpiip522.ppd
--> hplj.gpd
--> hplj__31.ppd
--> hplj_3d1.ppd
--> hplj_3p1.ppd
--> hplj1100.gpd
--> hplj1200.gpd
--> hplj1220.gpd
--> hplj2.gpd
--> hplj2000.gpd
--> hplj2100.gpd
--> hplj21p6.gpd
--> hplj2200.gpd
--> hplj2d.gpd
--> hplj2p.gpd
--> hplj2pp.gpd
--> hplj2x.gpd
--> hplj3.gpd
--> hplj3200.gpd
--> hplj3d.gpd
--> hplj3p.gpd
--> hplj3si.gpd
--> hplj4.gpd
--> hplj4000.gpd
--> hplj4050.gpd
--> hplj40p6.gpd
--> hplj4100.gpd
--> hplj45p6.gpd
--> hplj4l.gpd
--> hplj4m.gpd
--> hplj4ml.gpd
--> hplj4mp.gpd
--> hplj4mv.gpd
--> hplj4mv1.ppd
--> hplj4p.gpd
--> hplj4ps.gpd
--> hplj4si.gpd
--> hplj4v.gpd
--> hplj5.gpd
--> hplj5000.gpd
--> hplj500p.gpd
 --> hplj50p6.gpd
--> hplj5l.gpd
--> hplj5m.gpd
--> hplj5m_4.ppd
--> hplj5mp.gpd
--> hplj5n.gpd
--> hplj5p.gpd
--> hplj5p_1.ppd
--> hplj5si1.ppd
--> hplj5sim.ppd
--> hplj6l.gpd
--> hplj6mp.gpd
--> hplj6p.gpd
--> hplj6p_4.ppd
--> hplj8000.gpd
--> hplj8100.gpd
--> hplj8150.gpd
--> hplj81p6.gpd
--> hpljm240.gpd
--> hpljm320.gpd
--> hpljp.gpd
--> hpljps1.ini
--> hpm1150c.gpd
--> hpm1150x.gpd
--> hpm1170c.gpd
--> hpm1170e.gpd
--> hpm1170i.gpd
--> hpm1170x.gpd
--> hpm1175e.gpd
--> hpm1175i.gpd
--> hpm240_7.ppd
--> hpm320_7.ppd
--> hpmoj50.ini
--> hpmojr40.gpd
--> hpmojr45.gpd
--> hpmojr4i.gpd
--> hpmojr60.gpd
--> hpmojr65.gpd
--> hpmojr80.gpd
--> hpmojr8i.gpd
--> hpmojrx.gpd
--> hpmopy.gpd
--> hpmopyui.ini
--> hpmpsc50.gpd
--> hpn.sys
--> hpo5300a.aio
--> hpo5400a.aio
--> hpo5500a.aio
--> hpoemui.dll
--> hpoffjet.gpd
--> hpofflx.gpd
--> hpoj300.gpd
--> hpoj330.gpd
--> hpoj350.gpd
--> hpoj3xx.gpd
--> hpoj720.gpd
--> hpoj750.gpd
--> hpoj750i.gpd
--> hpoj920.gpd
--> hpoj950.gpd
--> hpojg55.gpd
--> hpojg55i.gpd
--> hpojg85.gpd
--> hpojg85i.gpd
--> hpojg95.gpd
--> hpojk60.gpd
--> hpojk60i.gpd
--> hpojk80.gpd
--> hpojk80i.gpd
--> hpojv30.gpd
--> hpojv40.gpd
--> hpojv40i.gpd
--> hpojv45.gpd
--> hpojwia.dll
--> hppjet.gpd
--> hppjres.dll
--> hppjxl.gpd
--> hppjxl31.ppd
--> hpqjet.gpd
--> hpqjpls.gpd
--> hpqjres.dll
--> hpsjmcro.dll
--> hpt3xx.sys
--> hpt4qic.sys
--> hptjres.dll
--> hptkjet.gpd
--> hpv2000c.gpd
--> hpv200al.dll
--> hpv600al.dll
--> hpv700al.dll
--> hpv800al.dll
--> hpv820al.dll
--> hpv850al.dll
--> hpv880al.dll
--> hpvdb720.dll
--> hpvdb820.dll
--> hpvdj200.hlp
--> hpvdj50.ini
--> hpvdj610.gpd
--> hpvdj612.gpd
--> hpvdj615.gpd
--> hpvdj660.gpd
--> hpvdj66e.gpd
--> hpvdj670.gpd
--> hpvdj672.gpd
--> hpvdj67x.gpd
--> hpvdj680.gpd
--> hpvdj682.gpd
--> hpvdj690.gpd
--> hpvdj691.gpd
--> hpvdj692.gpd
--> hpvdj693.gpd
--> hpvdj694.gpd
--> hpvdj695.gpd
--> hpvdj697.gpd
--> hpvdj69x.gpd
--> hpvdj6xx.gpd
--> hpvdj710.gpd
--> hpvdj712.gpd
--> hpvdj720.gpd
--> hpvdj722.gpd
--> hpvdj7xx.gpd
--> hpvdj810.gpd
--> hpvdj812.gpd
--> hpvdj815.gpd
--> hpvdj82e.gpd
--> hpvdj82i.gpd
--> hpvdj82x.gpd
--> hpvdj850.gpd
--> hpvdj855.gpd
--> hpvdj85e.gpd
--> hpvdj85i.gpd
--> hpvdj85x.gpd
--> hpvdj870.gpd
--> hpvdj87e.gpd
--> hpvdj87i.gpd
--> hpvdj87x.gpd
--> hpvdj880.gpd
--> hpvdj882.gpd
--> hpvdj89e.gpd
--> hpvdj89i.gpd
--> hpvdj89x.gpd
--> hpvimg50.dll
--> hpvnam50.gpd
--> hpvscp50.dll
--> hpvud50.dll
--> hpvui50.dll
--> hpwm50al.dll
--> hpwm5100.gpd
--> hpwm5110.gpd
--> hpwm5112.gpd
--> hpwm5122.gpd
--> hpwm5125.gpd
--> hpwm5220.gpd
--> hpwm5225.gpd
--> hpwm5225.ppd
--> hpwm5250.gpd
--> hpwm525p.gpd
--> hpwm5350.gpd
--> hpwm535m.gpd
--> hpwm5con.ini
--> hpwm5db1.dll
--> hpwm5p25.ppd
--> hpwmacro.gpd
--> hpxl300.gpd
--> hr1w.dll
--> hsf_amos.sys
--> hsf_bsc2.sys
--> hsf_fall.sys
--> hsf_faxx.sys
--> hsf_fsks.sys
--> hsf_inst.dll
--> hsf_k56k.sys
--> hsf_msft.sys
--> hsf_samp.sys
--> hsf_soar.sys
--> hsf_spkp.sys
--> hsf_tone.sys
--> hsf_v124.sys
--> i2omgmt.sys
--> i2omp.sys
--> i740dnt5.dll
--> i740nt5.sys
--> i8042prt.sys
--> i81xdnt5.dll
--> i81xnt5.sys
--> ib2380ps.gpd
--> ib2381ps.gpd
--> ib238res.dll
--> ib2390ps.gpd
--> ib2391ps.gpd
--> ib239ps1.gpd
--> ib239res.dll
--> ib23x0.gpd
--> ib23x1.gpd
--> ib4019.gpd
--> ib4029.gpd
--> ib40375e.gpd
--> ib4039.gpd
--> ib4039lp.gpd
--> ib4070ij.gpd
--> ib4072.gpd
--> ib4076.gpd
--> ib4226.gpd
--> ib5204.gpd
--> ib52res.dll
--> ibip20.gpd
--> ibip32.gpd
--> ibip40.gpd
--> ibm17523.ppd
--> ibm20470.ppd
--> ibm30505.ppd
--> ibm31514.ppd
--> ibm39523.ppd
--> ibm4039.ppd
--> ibm4039p.ppd
--> ibm4079.ppd
--> ibm43032.ppd
--> ibm43121.ppd
--> ibm43171.ppd
--> ibm43201.ppd
--> ibm43221.ppd
--> ibm43241.ppd
--> ibm43321.ppd
--> ibm43322.ppd
--> ibmcxcon.bin
--> ibmencon.bin
--> ibmexmp.sys
--> ibmgrphc.gpd
--> ibmptres.dll
--> ibmsgnet.dll
--> ibmtok.sys
--> ibmtrp.sys
--> ibmvcap.sys
--> ibnp12.gpd
--> ibnp17.gpd
--> ibnp24.gpd
--> ibp2205.gpd
--> ibp24res.dll
--> ibp5183.gpd
--> ibpp2380.gpd
--> ibpp2381.gpd
--> ibpp2390.gpd
--> ibpp2391.gpd
--> ibpp5183.gpd
--> ibppdres.dll
--> ibpro2.gpd
--> ibpro3.gpd
--> ibproprn.gpd
--> ibprores.dll
--> ibprox24.gpd
--> ibproxl.gpd
--> ibproxl2.gpd
--> ibproxl3.gpd
--> ibprx24e.gpd
--> ibprxl24.gpd
--> ibps1res.dll
--> ibpxl24e.gpd
--> ibqw3.gpd
--> ibqwres.dll
--> icam3.sys
--> icam3ext.dll
--> icam4com.dll
--> icam4ext.dll
--> icam4usb.sys
--> icam5com.dll
--> icam5ext.dll
--> icam5usb.sys
--> icxpbios.bin
--> icxpfep.bin
--> if4105mf.gpd
--> if4150mf.gpd
--> if4180mf.gpd
--> if4220mf.gpd
--> if4270mf.gpd
--> if4351mf.gpd
--> if4352mf.gpd
--> if4451mf.gpd
--> if4550mf.gpd
--> if4551mf.gpd
--> if4651mf.gpd
--> if4700mf.gpd
--> if4850mf.gpd
--> ifp320.gpd
--> ifp450.gpd
--> inf41503.ppd
--> inf41803.ppd
--> inf42203.ppd
--> inf42703.ppd
--> ini910u.sys
--> inport.sys
--> intelide.sys
--> io8.sys
--> io8ports.dll
--> ip5515.sys
--> ipsink.ax
--> isapnp.sys
--> iwlp51e1.ppd
--> iyuv_32.dll
--> jp350res.dll
--> jx9460ps.ppd
--> jx9500ps.ppd
--> jx9600ps.ppd
--> jx9660ps.ppd
--> jx9700ps.ppd
--> kbd101b.dll
--> kbd101c.dll
--> kbd103.dll
--> kbd106.dll
--> kbdclass.sys
--> kbdhid.sys
--> kbdjpn.dll
--> kbdkor.dll
--> kd_15801.ppd
--> kd139201.ppd
--> kd8400p1.ppd
--> kd8600p1.ppd
--> kd8650p1.ppd
--> kd9000p1.ppd
--> kd92p001.ppd
--> kdcolor1.ppd
--> kdep7016.gpd
--> kdh00001.ppd
--> kdsui.dll
--> kdsusd.dll
--> km100pue.ppd
--> km1800ue.ppd
--> km3800ue.ppd
--> kmci1100.gpd
--> kmd2800p.gpd
--> kmdp1400.gpd
--> kmdp1800.gpd
--> kmdp2800.gpd
--> kmdp3600.gpd
--> kmixer.sys
--> kmkm4230.gpd
--> kmkm5230.gpd
--> kmkm6230.gpd
--> kmres.dll
--> ko20150u.ppd
--> ko30150u.ppd
--> ko301510.ppd
--> ko301f5u.ppd
--> ko30215u.ppd
--> ko30250u.ppd
--> ko30260u.ppd
--> ko302f5u.ppd
--> ko302f6u.ppd
--> ko30355u.ppd
--> ko30365u.ppd
--> ko40233u.ppd
--> ko40240u.ppd
--> ko41133u.ppd
--> ko41140u.ppd
--> ko42120u.ppd
--> ko42125u.ppd
--> ko42130u.ppd
--> ko42135u.ppd
--> ko43145u.ppd
--> ko601751.ppd
--> ko601f75.ppd
--> kodak.ico
--> kodak.jpg
--> kodak_dc.icm
--> kousd.dll
--> ks.sys
--> ksproxy.ax
--> kstvtune.ax
--> ksuser.dll
--> kswdmcap.ax
--> ksxbar.ax
--> ktc111.sys
--> ky1000a.gpd
--> ky1200s.gpd
--> ky1600.gpd
--> ky16xx.gpd
--> ky1800a.gpd
--> ky2000a.gpd
--> ky2200s.gpd
--> ky3000a.gpd
--> kyapl.gpd
--> kyf1000.gpd
--> kyf1010.gpd
--> kyf1550p.gpd
--> kyf1600a.gpd
--> kyf1600p.gpd
--> kyf1700p.gpd
--> kyf1800.gpd
--> kyf2010.gpd
--> kyf2200.gpd
--> kyf3000.gpd
--> kyf3010.gpd
--> kyf3300.gpd
--> kyf3400p.gpd
--> kyf3600a.gpd
--> kyf3600p.gpd
--> kyf3700p.gpd
--> kyf5000.gpd
--> kyf6500p.gpd
--> kyf7000p.gpd
--> kyf800.gpd
--> kyf800a.gpd
--> kyf820.gpd
--> kyfs1500.gpd
--> kyfs1550.gpd
--> kyfs1700.gpd
--> kyfs3400.gpd
--> kyfs3500.gpd
--> kyfs3600.gpd
--> kyfs3700.gpd
--> kyfs400.gpd
--> kyfs5500.gpd
--> kyfs600.gpd
--> kyfs6300.gpd
--> kyfs6500.gpd
--> kyfs680.gpd
--> kyfs7000.gpd
--> kyfs800.gpd
--> kyfs850.gpd
--> kyfs9000.gpd
--> kyls6550.gpd
--> kyofonts.dll
--> kyores.dll
--> kyrares.dll
--> l100_425.ppd
--> l200_493.ppd
--> l300_471.ppd
--> l300_493.ppd
--> l500_493.ppd
--> lan52183.ppd
--> lan52223.ppd
--> lan52273.ppd
--> lanepic5.sys
--> lbrtfdc.sys
--> lex4039p.ppd
--> lex4079p.ppd
--> lexmk.ini
--> lexoptra.ppd
--> lexutil.dll
--> lexutil.hlp
--> lh230__1.ppd
--> lh260__1.ppd
--> lh300__1.ppd
--> lh330__1.ppd
--> lh500__1.ppd
--> lh530__1.ppd
--> lh630__1.ppd
--> lh830__1.ppd
--> lh930__1.ppd
--> lhherk_1.ppd
--> lhpr60_1.ppd
--> lhquas_1.ppd
--> lit220p.sys
--> lmikjres.dll
--> lmndis3.sys
--> lmoptra.dll
--> lmpclres.dll
--> lne100.sys
--> lne100tx.sys


----------



## jay1327

--> lan52273.ppd
--> lanepic5.sys
--> lbrtfdc.sys
--> lex4039p.ppd
--> lex4079p.ppd
--> lexmk.ini
--> lexoptra.ppd
--> lexutil.dll
--> lexutil.hlp
--> lh230__1.ppd
--> lh260__1.ppd
--> lh300__1.ppd
--> lh330__1.ppd
--> lh500__1.ppd
--> lh530__1.ppd
--> lh630__1.ppd
--> lh830__1.ppd
--> lh930__1.ppd
--> lhherk_1.ppd
--> lhpr60_1.ppd
--> lhquas_1.ppd
--> lit220p.sys
--> lmikjres.dll
--> lmndis3.sys
--> lmoptra.dll
--> lmpclres.dll
--> lne100.sys
--> lne100tx.sys
--> locale.gpd
--> loop.sys
--> lopc1200.ppd
--> lopc40.ppd
--> lopc45.ppd
--> lopc710.ppd
--> lope310.ppd
--> lope312.ppd
--> lopm410.ppd
--> lopm412.ppd
--> lops1250.ppd
--> lops1255.ppd
--> lops1620.ppd
--> lops1625.ppd
--> lops1650.ppd
 --> lops1855.ppd
--> lops2420.ppd
--> lops2450.ppd
--> lops2455.ppd
--> lops3455.ppd
--> lopt610.ppd
--> lopt612.ppd
--> lopt614.ppd
--> lopt616.ppd
--> loptrac.ppd
--> loptraep.ppd
--> loptrak.ppd
--> loptran.ppd
--> loptrap.ppd
--> loptras.ppd
--> loptrasc.ppd
--> lopw810.ppd
--> lr5218.gpd
--> lr5222.gpd
--> lr5227.gpd
--> lr5235.gpd
--> lr5245.gpd
--> lr5255.gpd
--> lr5265.gpd
--> lr5435.gpd
--> lr5445.gpd
--> lr5455.gpd
--> lr5470.gpd
--> lr5485.gpd
--> lr5505.gpd
--> ltck000c.sys
--> ltmdmnt.sys
--> ltmdmntl.sys
--> ltmdmntt.sys
--> ltotape.sys
--> ltsm.sys
--> ltsmt.sys
--> lwadihid.sys
--> lwnt_470.ppd
--> lwntx470.ppd
--> lwntx518.ppd
--> lwusbhid.sys
--> lx1020cj.gpd
--> lx1020cm.gpd
--> lx1275d.icm
--> lx2380ps.gpd
--> lx2381ps.gpd
--> lx238res.dll
--> lx2390ps.gpd
--> lx2391ps.gpd
--> lx3000.gpd
--> lx4039lp.gpd
--> lx4226.gpd
--> lx4227.gpd
--> lx4227p.gpd
--> lxaaalg4.out
--> lxaaalg6.out
--> lxaacln4.out
--> lxaacln6.out
--> lxaafcic.dll
--> lxaaicur.dll
--> lxaasdrv.gpd
--> lxaasdrv.ini
--> lxaaspsz.gpd
--> lxaasrdr.dll
--> lxaasres.dll
--> lxaasui.dll
--> lxacalg4.out
--> lxacalg6.out
--> lxaccln4.out
--> lxaccln6.out
--> lxacfcic.dll
--> lxacicur.dll
--> lxacsdrv.gpd
--> lxacsdrv.ini
--> lxacspsz.gpd
--> lxacsrdr.dll
--> lxacsres.dll
--> lxacsui.dll
--> lxadalg1.out
--> lxadalg3.out
--> lxadcln1.out
--> lxadcln3.out
--> lxadfcic.dll
--> lxadicur.dll
--> lxadsdrv.gpd
--> lxadsdrv.ini
--> lxadspsz.gpd
--> lxadsrdr.dll
--> lxadsres.dll
--> lxadsui.dll
--> lxaealg1.out
--> lxaealg3.out
--> lxaealg4.out
--> lxaealg6.out
--> lxaecln4.out
--> lxaecln6.out
--> lxaefcic.dll
--> lxaeicur.dll
--> lxaesdrv.gpd
--> lxaesdrv.ini
--> lxaespsz.gpd
--> lxaesrdr.dll
--> lxaesres.dll
--> lxaesui.dll
--> lxcaalg1.out
--> lxcaalg3.out
--> lxcacln1.out
--> lxcacln3.out
--> lxcafcic.dll
--> lxcaicur.dll
--> lxcasdrv.gpd
--> lxcasdrv.ini
--> lxcaspsz.gpd
--> lxcasrdr.dll
--> lxcasres.dll
--> lxcasui.dll
--> lxej2c.gpd
--> lxfmpres.dll
--> lxinkres.dll
--> lxmaalg4.out
--> lxmaalg6.out
--> lxmacln4.out
--> lxmacln6.out
--> lxmafcic.dll
--> lxmaicur.dll
--> lxmasdrv.gpd
--> lxmasdrv.ini
--> lxmaspsz.gpd
--> lxmasrdr.dll
--> lxmasres.dll
--> lxmasui.dll
--> lxmdalg4.out
--> lxmdalg6.out
--> lxmdcln4.out
--> lxmdcln6.out
--> lxmdfcic.dll
--> lxmdicur.dll
--> lxmdsdrv.gpd
--> lxmdsdrv.ini
--> lxmdspsz.gpd
--> lxmdsrdr.dll
--> lxmdsres.dll
--> lxmdsui.dll
--> lxoc1200.gpd
--> lxok1220.gpd
--> lxop.gpd
--> lxopc.gpd
--> lxopc710.gpd
--> lxope.gpd
--> lxope310.gpd
--> lxope312.gpd
--> lxope31l.gpd
--> lxopep.gpd
--> lxopepl.gpd
--> lxoplp.gpd
--> lxoplx.gpd
--> lxopm410.gpd
--> lxopm412.gpd
--> lxopn.gpd
--> lxopplus.gpd
--> lxopr.gpd
--> lxoprp.gpd
--> lxopt610.gpd
--> lxopt612.gpd
--> lxopt614.gpd
--> lxopt616.gpd
--> lxopw810.gpd
--> lxos1250.gpd
--> lxos1255.gpd
--> lxos1275.gpd
--> lxos1620.gpd
--> lxos1625.gpd
--> lxos1650.gpd
--> lxos1855.gpd
--> lxos2420.gpd
--> lxos2450.gpd
--> lxos2455.gpd
--> lxos3455.gpd
--> lxroalg4.out
--> lxroalg6.out
--> lxrocln4.out
--> lxrocln6.out
--> lxrofcic.dll
--> lxroicur.dll
--> lxrosdrv.gpd
--> lxrosdrv.ini
--> lxrospsz.gpd
--> lxrosrdr.dll
--> lxrosres.dll
--> lxrosui.dll
--> lxsdclr1.dll
--> lxsdclr2.dll
--> lxsyalg4.out
--> lxsyalg6.out
--> lxsycln4.out
--> lxsycln6.out
--> lxsyfcic.dll
--> lxsyicur.dll
--> lxsysdrv.gpd
--> lxsysdrv.ini
--> lxsyspsz.gpd
--> lxsysrdr.dll
--> lxsysres.dll
--> lxsysui.dll
--> lxvw300.gpd
--> lxvw600.gpd
--> m2.t4
--> m2s10.t4
--> m2s4.t4
--> m2tr6.t4
--> m3091dc.dll
--> m3092dc.dll
--> maestro.sys
--> mammoth.sys
--> mdgndis5.sys
--> memcard.sys
--> memgrp.dll
--> memstpci.sys
--> mf.sys
--> mgaud.dll
--> mgaum.sys
--> mimpw121.ppd
--> mimpw201.ppd
--> miniqic.sys
--> minolres.dll
--> minqms.ini
--> minqmsps.dll
--> minqmsui.dll
--> mipwp181.ppd
--> mipwp251.ppd
--> mitcpp01.ppd
--> ml3320.gpd
--> ml3321.gpd
--> ml4410.gpd
--> mlredi01.asp
--> mltres.dll
--> mn350620.dll
--> mncolpwp.gpd
--> mndi350.gpd
--> mndi620.gpd
--> mnpp1100.gpd
--> mnpp4100.gpd
--> mnpwp12.gpd
--> mnpwp18.gpd
--> mnpwp20.gpd
--> mnpwp25.gpd
--> mnpwp6.gpd
--> mnpwp6e.gpd
--> mnpwp6ex.gpd
--> mnpwp8.gpd
--> mnpwp8e.gpd
--> mnsp3000.gpd
--> mnsp3500.gpd
--> model.ini
--> modem.sys
--> modemcsa.sys
--> moim1201.ppd
--> mono_522.ppd
--> mouclass.sys
--> mouhid.sys
--> mpe.sys
--> mq2060.ppd
--> mq2200.ppd
--> mq2425.ppd
--> mq3260.ppd
--> mq330.ppd
--> mq4032.ppd
--> mq4060.ppd
--> mq6100.ppd
--> mqmc2.ppd
--> mqmc2p.ppd
--> mqpsui.cnt
--> mqpsui.hlp
--> mraid35x.sys
--> msdv.sys
--> msdvbnp.ax
--> msfsio.sys
--> msgame.sys
--> msgenbw.ppd
--> msgencol.ppd
--> msh263.drv
--> mskssrv.sys
--> msmpu401.sys
--> mspclock.sys
--> mspqm.sys
--> msriffwv.sys
--> mstape.sys
--> mstee.sys
--> msyuv.dll
--> mt_ti101.ppd
--> mt13024.gpd
--> mt1309p.gpd
--> mt13124.gpd
--> mt1319p.gpd
--> mt15024.gpd
--> mt1509p.gpd
--> mt15124.gpd
--> mt1519p.gpd
--> mt2033.gpd
--> mt2045.gpd
--> mt2055.gpd
--> mt2133.gpd
--> mt23018p.gpd
--> mt23024.gpd
--> mt2309p.gpd
--> mt290.gpd
--> mt330.gpd
--> mt340.gpd
--> mt350.gpd
--> mt360-2t.gpd
--> mt360.gpd
--> mt7010.gpd
--> mt7018.gpd
--> mt7040c.gpd
--> mt7040m.gpd
--> mt730735.gpd
--> mt735res.dll
--> mt81.gpd
--> mt82.gpd
--> mt83.gpd
--> mt84.gpd
--> mt90.gpd
--> mt9005.gpd
--> mt9005ps.gpd
--> mt9008.gpd
--> mt9012.gpd
--> mt9017.gpd
--> mt904ps.gpd
--> mt908.gpd
--> mt90res.dll
--> mt91.gpd
--> mt9108.gpd
--> mt92.gpd
--> mt9208.gpd
--> mt92c.gpd
--> mt93.gpd
--> mt94.gpd
--> mt98.gpd
--> mtbjres.dll
--> mtlite.gpd
--> mtltres.dll
--> mtpclres.dll
--> mtxvideo.sys
--> mty24res.dll
--> mty9res.dll
--> mxcard.sys
--> mxicfg.dll
--> mxnic.sys
--> mxport.dll
--> mxport.sys
--> n1000nt5.sys
--> n100325.sys
--> n2090522.ppd
--> n2290520.ppd
--> n890_470.ppd
--> n890x505.ppd
--> n9i128.dll
--> n9i128.sys
--> n9i128v2.dll
--> n9i128v2.sys
--> n9i3d.sys
--> n9i3disp.dll
--> nabtsfec.sys
--> nc_10971.ppd
--> nc1260.gpd
--> nc1400.gpd
--> nc1450.gpd
--> nc1800.gpd
--> nc24res.dll
--> nc3165.ppd
--> nc465006.icm
--> nc465012.icm
--> nc4650nt.ppd
--> nc46n_06.icm
--> nc46n_12.icm
--> nc46n_nt.ppd
--> nc46nx06.icm
--> nc46nx12.icm
--> nc46nxnt.ppd
--> nc860.gpd
--> nc870.gpd
--> nc95fax1.ppd
--> nc97fax1.ppd
--> nccp6.gpd
--> nccp7.gpd
--> nccps401.ppd
--> nccps801.ppd
--> ncjet400.gpd
--> ncjet800.gpd
--> ncl860p.gpd
--> nclc860.gpd
--> ncol_519.ppd
--> ncp20.gpd
--> ncp2200.gpd
--> ncp2pls.gpd
--> ncp30.gpd
--> ncp3200.gpd
--> ncp3300.gpd
--> ncp5200.gpd
--> ncp5300.gpd
--> ncp5xl.gpd
--> ncp6.gpd
--> ncp60.gpd
--> ncp6200.gpd
--> ncp6300.gpd
--> ncp6pls.gpd
--> ncp7.gpd
--> ncp70.gpd
--> ncp7pls.gpd
--> ncp90.gpd
--> ncp9300.gpd
--> ncp9xl.gpd
--> ncpclres.dll
--> ncpsres.dll
--> ncpsres.ini
--> ncpsui.dll
--> ncs102.gpd
--> ncs29901.ppd
--> ncss4206.icm
--> ncss4212.icm
--> ncss42nt.ppd
--> ncss4406.icm
--> ncss4412.icm
--> ncss44nt.ppd
--> ncss4606.icm
--> ncss4612.icm
--> ncss46nt.ppd
--> ncsw_951.ppd
--> ndisip.sys
--> ndisuio.sys
--> ne2000.sys
--> nec14503.ppd
--> nec1800.ppd
--> neo20xx.dll
--> neo20xx.sys
--> netflx3.sys
--> netwlan5.sys
--> ngrpci.sys
--> nic1394.sys
--> nm5a2wdm.sys
--> nm6wdm.sys
--> nrd4105.gpd
--> nrd415s.gpd
--> nrd418.gpd
--> nrd422.gpd
--> nrd427.gpd
--> nrd435.gpd
--> nrd435s.gpd
--> nrd445.gpd
--> nrd455.gpd
--> nrd465.gpd
--> nrd485.gpd
--> nrd555.gpd
--> nrd570.gpd
--> nrgaf153.ppd
--> nrgaf183.ppd
--> nrgaf223.ppd
--> nrgaf273.ppd
--> nrgap273.ppd
--> nrgc7052.ppd
--> nrp7014.gpd
--> nrp7016.gpd
--> nrp7020.gpd
--> nrp7021.gpd
--> nrp7026.gpd
--> nrp7026n.gpd
--> nrp7027.gpd
--> nrp7032.gpd
--> nrp7045.gpd
--> nsmmc.sys
--> ntkrnlmp.exe
--> ntkrnlpa.exe
--> ntkrpamp.exe
--> ntoskrnl.exe
--> nv4.dll
--> nv4.sys
--> o9230s20.ppd
--> o9230s40.ppd
--> o9230ss.ppd
--> o9245s20.ppd
--> o9245s40.ppd
--> o9245ss.ppd
--> o9260ilf.ppd
--> o9260s20.ppd
--> o9260s40.ppd
--> o9260ss.ppd
--> oc3145_2.ppd
--> oc3145_3.ppd
--> oc3145u2.ppd
--> oc3145u3.ppd
--> oc3155_2.ppd
--> oc3155_3.ppd
--> oc3155u2.ppd
--> oc3155u3.ppd
--> oc3165_2.ppd
--> oc3165_3.ppd
--> oc3165u2.ppd
--> oc3165u3.ppd
--> oc8445_2.ppd
--> oc8445_3.ppd
--> oc8465_2.ppd
--> oc8465_3.ppd
--> oc9230_2.ppd
--> oc9245_2.ppd
--> oc9260_2.ppd
--> ocdps400.ppd
--> oce.dll
--> oce4900p.ppd
--> oce5120.gpd
--> oce5200.gpd
--> oce5200p.ppd
--> oce9030s.ppd
--> oce9050s.ppd
--> oce9300.gpd
--> oce9300e.ppd
--> oce9400.gpd
--> oce9400e.ppd
--> oce9402e.ppd
--> oce94ii.gpd
--> oce9500s.ppd
--> oce9600.gpd
--> oce9600b.ppd
--> oce9800.gpd
--> oceg300.gpd
--> oceg360.gpd
--> oceg400.gpd
--> oceg600.gpd
--> od9ibres.dll
--> ohci1394.sys
--> ok_400e1.ppd
--> ok_410e1.ppd
--> ok_610e1.ppd
--> ok10i.gpd
--> ok10x.gpd
--> ok1200_1.ppd
--> ok1200ex.gpd
--> ok1200x.gpd
--> ok1200x1.ppd
--> ok12i.gpd
--> ok16n.gpd
--> ok182eib.gpd
--> ok192eib.gpd
--> ok193eib.gpd
--> ok20n.gpd
--> ok20plus.gpd
--> ok280eib.gpd
--> ok320eib.gpd
--> ok320tdi.gpd
--> ok321eib.gpd
--> ok321tdi.gpd
--> ok3410ib.gpd
--> ok400ex.gpd
--> ok400x.gpd
--> ok410ex.gpd
--> ok520eib.gpd
--> ok610ex.gpd
--> ok610x.gpd
--> ok6e.gpd
--> ok6ex.gpd
--> ok7200u1.ppd
--> ok7400u1.ppd
--> ok800840.gpd
--> ok801pf1.ppd
--> ok810ex.gpd
--> ok810x.gpd
--> ok9200u1.ppd
--> ok9400u1.ppd
--> ok9ibres.dll
--> okd1200.gpd
--> okd184it.gpd
--> okd192.gpd
--> okd192ib.gpd
--> okd192p.gpd
--> okd193.gpd
--> okd193ib.gpd
--> okd193p.gpd
--> okd24res.dll
--> okd292ib.gpd
--> okd293ib.gpd
--> okd320.gpd
--> okd320ib.gpd
--> okd320td.gpd
--> okd321.gpd
--> okd321ib.gpd
--> okd321td.gpd
--> okd393cp.gpd
--> okd395.gpd
--> okd395c.gpd
--> okd400e.gpd
--> okd400x.gpd
--> okd520ib.gpd
--> okd521i.gpd
--> okd590.gpd
--> okd590c.gpd
--> okd591.gpd
--> okd591c.gpd
--> okd610e.gpd
--> okd810.gpd
--> okd810e.gpd
--> okd830.gpd
--> okd840.gpd
--> okd850.gpd
--> okd92ib.gpd
--> okd93ib.gpd
--> okdl6.gpd
--> okdol400.gpd
--> okdp3410.gpd
--> oki10e.gpd
--> oki10ex.gpd
--> oki14e.gpd
--> oki14ex.gpd
--> oki14i.gpd
--> oki14in.gpd
--> oki18.gpd
--> oki192.gpd
--> oki193.gpd
--> oki24.gpd
--> oki24dx.gpd
--> oki24res.dll
--> oki320.gpd
--> oki321.gpd
--> oki380.gpd
--> oki390e.gpd
--> oki391e.gpd
--> oki393ce.gpd
--> oki393e.gpd
--> oki395ce.gpd
--> oki395e.gpd
--> oki400e.gpd
--> oki410p2.ppd
--> oki410ps.ppd
--> oki521ei.gpd
--> oki590.gpd
--> oki591.gpd
--> oki830.gpd
--> oki830us.ppd
--> oki840us.ppd
--> oki850.gpd
--> oki850us.ppd
--> oki8p.gpd
--> oki8xx.gpd
--> oki9oem.ini
--> oki9res.dll
--> okid380.gpd
--> okid390.gpd
--> okid390p.gpd
--> okid391.gpd
--> okid391p.gpd
--> okid393.gpd
--> okid393c.gpd
--> okid393p.gpd
--> okip8c.gpd
--> okipage.dll
--> okiprint.gpd
--> okm24res.dll
--> okm590ce.gpd
--> okm591ce.gpd
--> okml292.gpd
--> okml293.gpd
--> okml3320.gpd
--> okml3321.gpd
--> okml332x.gpd
--> okml3390.gpd
--> okml3391.gpd
--> okml339x.gpd
--> okml520.gpd
--> okml521.gpd
--> okml9res.dll
--> oko600ex.gpd
--> okoj300c.gpd
--> okol400.gpd
--> okol410.gpd
--> okol410e.gpd
--> okol600e.gpd
--> okol800.gpd
--> okol810.gpd
--> okol8501.ppd
--> okol870.gpd
--> okol8701.ppd
--> okolinec.gpd
--> okolinee.gpd
--> okop10_1.ppd
--> okop16_1.ppd
--> okop8cu1.ppd
--> oksidm9.dll
--> oksidm9.gpd
--> ol124.gpd
--> ol124c.gpd
--> ol124l.gpd
--> ol150ws.gpd
--> ol170sc.gpd
--> ol170sm.gpd
--> ol208m2.gpd
--> ol24res.dll
--> ol308hs.gpd
--> ol324.gpd
--> ol324l.gpd
--> ol324s.gpd
--> ol324sl.gpd
--> ol600.gpd
--> ol600s.gpd
--> ol624.gpd
--> ol830525.ppd
--> ol840518.ppd
--> ol9res.dll
--> old24res.dll
--> old309sl.gpd
--> old9res.dll
--> oldm109.gpd
--> oldm119.gpd
--> oldm209l.gpd
--> oldm224l.gpd
--> oldm309.gpd
--> oldm309l.gpd
--> oldm309s.gpd
--> oldm95.gpd
--> ole5000.gpd
--> olhmh606.gpd
--> oliv5000.ppd
--> oliveti1.ppd
--> oliveti2.ppd
--> oljp150.gpd
--> oljp170c.gpd
--> oljp170m.gpd
--> oljp190c.gpd
--> oljp190m.gpd
--> oljp192c.gpd
--> oljp192m.gpd
--> oljp250.gpd
--> oljp270.gpd
--> oljp350.gpd
--> oljp350s.gpd
--> oljp360c.gpd
--> oljp360m.gpd
--> oljp370c.gpd
--> oljp370m.gpd
--> oljp450c.gpd
--> oljp450m.gpd
--> oljp470c.gpd
--> oljp470m.gpd
--> oljp50.gpd
--> oljp70.gpd
--> oljp790.gpd
--> oljp792c.gpd
--> oljp792p.gpd
--> oljp795c.gpd
--> oljp795p.gpd
--> oljp90c.gpd
--> oljp90m.gpd
--> olpg108.gpd
--> olpg306.gpd
--> olpg308.gpd
--> olpg404.gpd
--> olpg408.gpd
--> oltr7706.gpd
--> opl3sax.sys
--> oprghdlr.sys
--> opteures.dll
--> optrares.dll
--> otc06x5.sys
--> otceth5.sys
--> otcsercb.sys
--> ovca.sys
--> ovcam2.sys
--> ovcd.sys
--> ovce.sys
--> ovcodec2.dll
--> ovcodek2.sys
--> ovcomc.dll
--> ovcoms.exe
--> ovsound2.sys
--> ovui2.dll
--> ovui2rc.dll
--> p-2000.ppd
--> p3.sys
--> p4455514.ppd
--> p5000.dll
--> p5000.gpd
--> p5000.ini
--> p5000ui.dll
--> p5000uni.dll
--> p6disp.gpd
--> p6font.gpd
--> pa1124i.gpd
--> pa24res.dll
--> pa24w9x.dll
--> pa4450i.gpd
--> pa9res.dll
--> pa9w9x.dll
--> pakx1081.gpd
--> pakx1121.gpd
--> pakx1123.gpd
--> pakx1124.gpd
--> pakx1150.gpd
--> pakx1170.gpd
--> pakx1180.gpd
--> pakx1624.gpd
--> pakx1654.gpd
--> pakx1695.gpd
--> pakx2023.gpd
--> pakx2123.gpd
--> pakx2124.gpd
--> pakx2130.gpd
--> pakx2180.gpd
--> pakx2624.gpd
--> pakx3123.gpd
--> pakx3124.gpd
--> pakx31x.gpd
--> pakx3634.gpd
--> pakx4400.gpd
--> pakx4410.gpd
--> pakx4420.gpd
--> pakx4430.gpd
--> pakx4440.gpd
--> pakx4450.gpd
--> pakx4451.gpd
--> pakx6500.gpd
--> pap54001.ppd
--> pap54101.ppd
--> parport.sys
--> pc100nds.sys
--> pca200e.bin
--> pca200e.sys
--> pci.sys
--> pcibios.bin
--> pcifep.bin
--> pciide.sys
--> pciidex.sys
--> pcl4res.dll
--> pcl5eres.dll
--> pcl5ures.dll
--> pcleures.dll
--> pclxl.dll
--> pclxl.gpd
--> pcmcia.sys
--> pcmlm56.sys
--> pcntn5hl.sys
--> pcntn5m.sys
--> pcntpci5.sys
--> pctspk.exe
--> pcx500.sys
--> perc2.sys
--> perc2hib.sys
--> perm2.sys
--> perm2dll.dll
--> perm3.sys
--> perm3dd.dll
--> phdsext.ax
--> phiipx.ppd
--> philcam1.dll
--> philcam1.sys
--> philcam2.sys
--> phildec.sys
--> philtune.sys
--> phvfwext.dll
--> pid.dll
--> pjl.gpd
--> pjlmon.dll
--> plotter.dll
--> plotui.dll
--> plotui.hlp
--> pnrmc.sys
--> portcls.sys
--> powerfil.sys
--> ppa.sys
--> ppa3.sys
--> processr.sys
--> ps5ui.dll
--> pscr.sys
--> pscript.hlp
--> pscript.ntf
--> pscript5.dll
--> psisdecd.dll
--> psisload.dll
--> psisrndr.ax
--> pthsp.dat
--> pthsps.dat
--> ptnxt5k.hlp
--> ptnxver.gpd
--> ptpusb.dll
--> ptpusd.dll
--> ptserli.sys
--> ptserlp.sys
--> ptserlv.sys
--> px.ppd
--> q-8010.ppd
--> q1060.ppd
--> q1660.ppd
--> q1725.ppd
--> q2060.ppd
--> q2200523.ppd
--> q2210523.ppd
--> q2220523.ppd
--> q2425.ppd
--> q30si503.ppd
--> q3225.ppd
--> q3825.ppd
--> q4060.ppd
--> q810t517.ppd
--> q820_517.ppd
--> q820t517.ppd
--> q860pls2.ppd
--> qcs1000.ppd
--> qcs10001.ppd
--> qcs10002.ppd
--> qcs10503.ppd
--> qcs20503.ppd
--> qcs30503.ppd
--> qdli.gpd
--> qic157.sys
--> ql1080.sys
--> ql10wnt.sys
--> ql12160.sys
--> ql1240.sys
--> ql1280.sys
--> qm_cs480.ppd
--> qm1700_1.ppd
--> qm2000_1.ppd
--> qm815mr1.ppd
--> qm825mr1.ppd
--> qmps4104.ppd
--> qmps8151.ppd
--> qmps8251.ppd
--> qms10602.ppd
--> qms16602.ppd
--> qms1660e.ppd
--> qms1725.ppd
--> qms2025.ppd
--> qms2060.ppd
--> qms2060b.ppd
--> qms2425.ppd
--> qms3225.ppd
--> qms3825.ppd
--> qms4060.ppd
--> qms420.ppd
--> qms4525.ppd
--> qms45252.ppd
--> qms8_461.ppd
--> qms81470.ppd
--> qms860.ppd
--> qms8p461.ppd
--> qmscs210.ppd
--> qmscs230.ppd
--> qmscs460.ppd
--> qmscs494.ppd
--> qmsj_461.ppd
--> qmsjp461.ppd
--> qmsmc2cx.ppd
--> qmsmccx.ppd
--> qmsmclx.ppd
--> qmsmcpls.ppd
--> qume_470.ppd
--> qv2kux.sys
--> qvusd.dll
--> r2mdkxga.sys
--> r2mdmkxx.sys
--> r6000505.ppd
--> rdpdr.sys
--> redbook.sys
--> riaf1050.gpd
--> riaf150.gpd
--> riaf180.gpd
--> riaf18x.gpd
--> riaf220.gpd
--> riaf250.gpd
--> riaf270.gpd
--> riaf27x.gpd
--> riaf340.gpd
--> riaf34x.gpd
--> riaf350.gpd
--> riaf350e.gpd
--> riaf35ex.gpd
--> riaf35x.gpd
--> riaf401.gpd
--> riaf450.gpd
--> riaf450e.gpd
--> riaf45ex.gpd
--> riaf45x.gpd
--> riaf550.gpd
--> riaf551.gpd
--> riaf5mac.gpd
--> riaf650.gpd
--> riaf65x.gpd
--> riaf6mac.gpd
--> riaf700.gpd
--> riaf70x.gpd
--> riaf850.gpd
--> riaf85x.gpd
--> riafmp01.gpd
--> riafres.dll
--> riafres1.ini
--> riafres2.ini
--> riafui1.dll
--> riafui2.dll
--> riap1400.gpd
--> riap140x.gpd
--> riap1600.gpd
--> riap2000.gpd
--> riap200x.gpd
--> riap2100.gpd
--> riap2600.gpd
--> riap260e.gpd
--> riap260n.gpd
--> riap260x.gpd
--> riap26ne.gpd
--> riap2700.gpd
--> riap270x.gpd
--> riap3200.gpd
--> riap320x.gpd
--> riap4500.gpd
--> riap450x.gpd
--> ricaf153.ppd
--> ricaf183.ppd
--> ricaf223.ppd
--> ricaf273.ppd
--> ricap202.ppd
--> ricap273.ppd
--> ricap302.ppd
--> ricohres.dll
--> rilp1200.gpd
--> riptide.hex
--> rlnet5.sys
--> rocket.sys
--> rpfun.sys
--> rs1000c.gpd
--> rs1000m.gpd
--> rsjp500.gpd
--> rsmgrstr.dll
--> rss7_s6a.ppd
--> rthwcls.sys
--> rtl8029.sys
--> rtl8139.sys
--> rw430ext.dll


----------



## jay1327

--> rw450ext.dll
--> rwia430.dll
--> rwia450.dll
--> rycjp450.gpd
--> s3legacy.dll
--> s3legacy.sys
--> s3m.sys
--> s3mt3d.dll
--> s3mt3d.sys
--> s3mtrio.dll
--> s3mvirge.dll
--> s3nb.dll
--> s3nbm.sys
--> s3sav3d.dll
--> s3sav3dm.sys
--> s3sav4.dll
--> s3sav4m.sys
--> s3savmx.dll
--> s3savmxm.sys
--> s5232503.ppd
--> s746j522.ppd
--> sav416c2.ppd
--> sav517c2.ppd
--> sav99153.ppd
--> sav99183.ppd
--> sav99223.ppd
--> sav99273.ppd
--> savap273.ppd
--> sblfx.dll
--> sbp2port.sys
--> sccmn50m.sys
--> sccmusbm.sys
--> scmstcs.sys
--> scr111.sys
--> scsiprnt.sys
--> scsiscan.sys
--> seaddsmc.sys
--> seiko_04.ppd
--> seiko_14.ppd
--> sek24res.dll
--> sek9res.dll
--> serenum.sys
--> serial.sys
--> sermouse.sys
--> serscan.sys
--> sfloppy.sys
--> sfman32.dll
--> sfmanm.sys
--> sgiul50.dll
--> sgiulnt5.sys
--> sgsmld.sys
--> sgsmusb.sys
--> sh4100p1.ppd
--> shared~1.ini
--> sis300ip.sys
--> sis300iv.dll
--> sis6306p.sys
--> sis6306v.dll
--> sisagp.sys
--> sisgrp.sys
--> sisgrv.dll
--> sisnic.sys
--> sisv.sys
--> sisv256.dll
--> sk1900.gpd
--> sk1900p.gpd
--> sk200.gpd
--> sk2000.gpd
--> sk2400.gpd
--> sk2415.gpd
--> sk820ru2.ppd
--> sk830ru2.ppd
--> sk835ru2.ppd
--> sk98xwin.sys
--> skcl_es1.ppd
--> skcolres.dll
--> skfpwin.sys
--> sklt20.gpd
--> skprocol.gpd
--> skpsfcd1.ppd
--> sksl80ip.gpd
--> sksl92.gpd
--> sksl92p.gpd
--> sksl95c.gpd
--> sla30nd5.sys
--> slip.sys
--> sm91w.dll
--> sma0w.dll
--> smb0w.dll
--> smb3w.dll
--> smbbatt.sys
--> smbclass.sys
--> smbhc.sys
--> smc8000n.sys
--> smcpwr2n.sys
--> smidispb.dll
--> smiminib.sys
--> sml1250.gpd
--> sml1650.gpd
--> sml1660.gpd
--> sml2050.gpd
--> sml2850.gpd
--> sml3550.gpd
--> sml4600.gpd
--> sml5000a.gpd
--> sml5100a.gpd
--> sml5200a.gpd
--> sml5300a.gpd
--> sml6000.ppd
--> sml6050.gpd
--> sml6060.gpd
--> sml6063.ppd
--> sml6080.gpd
--> sml6100.gpd
--> sml6100.ppd
--> sml7000.ppd
--> sml704ag.gpd
--> sml7050.gpd
--> sml7050.ppd
--> sml7300.gpd
--> sml7303.ppd
--> sml8000w.gpd
--> sml800wg.gpd
--> sml805wg.gpd
--> sml8060.gpd
--> sml8100w.gpd
--> sml8200.gpd
--> sml8500w.gpd
--> sml8xres.dll
--> smmj630a.gpd
--> smmj640a.gpd
--> smmj650a.gpd
--> smmj705a.gpd
--> smmjcxx.gpd
--> smmjxx.gpd
--> smml6000.gpd
--> smml7000.gpd
--> smml84.gpd
--> smml84xx.gpd
--> smml85.gpd
--> smml85xx.gpd
--> smql84.gpd
--> smql85.gpd
--> smscx512.gpd
--> smsf8100.gpd
--> smsi630a.gpd
--> snyaitmc.sys
--> sonyait.sys
--> sonydcam.sys
--> sonymc.sys
--> sonync.sys
--> sonypi.dll
--> sonypi.sys
--> sonypvu1.sys
--> sp4100p.gpd
--> sp575050.ppd
--> sp9700e.gpd
--> spac6250.ppd
--> spdocu20.ppd
--> spdports.dll
--> speed.sys
--> spj9500e.gpd
--> spj9500h.gpd
--> spj9700.gpd
--> spjx9300.gpd
--> spjx9460.gpd
--> spjx9500.gpd
--> spjx9600.gpd
--> spjx9660.gpd
--> spjx9680.gpd
--> spjx9685.gpd
--> splitter.sys
--> spmaje40.ppd
--> spontane.ppd
--> sprega40.ppd
--> spxupchk.dll
--> srgb.icm
--> srusd.dll
--> srwlnd5.sys
--> ss2000r.icm
--> ss2500r.icm
--> ss2500t.icm
--> sspm1200.ppd
--> st1000r.gpd
--> st100pc.gpd
--> st1011c.gpd
--> st1020r.gpd
--> st2410.gpd
--> st24100.gpd
--> st2415.gpd
--> st2415ii.gpd
--> st24200.gpd
--> st24200c.gpd
--> st2420ii.gpd
--> st2420r.gpd
--> st24300.gpd
--> st2460c.gpd
--> st24eres.dll
--> st8211p.gpd
--> star9res.dll
--> stcusb.sys
--> stdnames.gpd
--> stfr10.gpd
--> stfr15.gpd
--> stjtres.dll
--> stl2410x.gpd
--> stl2420x.gpd
--> stl8211x.gpd
--> stlc10.gpd
--> stlc100c.gpd
--> stlc1021.gpd
--> stlc10c.gpd
--> stlc10ii.gpd
--> stlc10x.gpd
--> stlc15.gpd
--> stlc1511.gpd
--> stlc1521.gpd
--> stlc15ii.gpd
--> stlc20.gpd
--> stlc200.gpd
--> stlc240.gpd
--> stlc240c.gpd
--> stlc2410.gpd
--> stlc2415.gpd
--> stlc2420.gpd
--> stlc2430.gpd
--> stlc4511.gpd
--> stlc4521.gpd
--> stlc6211.gpd
--> stlc7211.gpd
--> stlc8021.gpd
--> stlc8211.gpd
--> stlc8521.gpd
--> stlc90.gpd
--> stlnata.sys
--> stlncoin.dll
--> stlnprop.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /ToC.hhc
--> /Index.hhk
--> /AdvancedSettings.htm
--> /BoardDetails.htm
--> /ContactDetails.htm
--> /default.htm
--> /EasyConnection-Specs.htm
--> /Easyio-Specs.htm
--> /PortDetails.htm
--> /PortHostStats.htm
--> /PortMonitor.htm
--> /PortSettings.htm
--> /PortSlaveStats.htm
--> /StlnAbout.htm
--> /About.gif
--> /AdvancedProperties.gif
--> /BoardDetails.gif
--> /EasyConnection.jpg
--> /EasyIO.jpg
--> /HostStatus.gif
--> /logo.gif
 --> /PortDetails-EasyConnection.gif
--> /PortDetails-EasyIO.gif
--> /PortMonitor.gif
--> /PortSettings.gif
--> /SlaveStatus.gif
--> /titlelogo.gif
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> stlnprop.dll
--> stlp4.gpd
--> stlp43.gpd
--> stlp5.gpd
--> stlp5ex.gpd
--> stlp8.gpd
--> stlp83.gpd
--> stlp8db.gpd
--> stlp8dx.gpd
--> stlp8ii.gpd
--> stls04ss.ppd
--> stls08lp.ppd
--> stls5ttu.ppd
--> stnb2410.gpd
--> stnb2415.gpd
--> stnl10.gpd
--> stnx1000.gpd
--> stnx1001.gpd
--> stnx1010.gpd
--> stnx1040.gpd
--> stnx1500.gpd
--> stnx1kii.gpd
--> stnx1kx.gpd
--> stnx2400.gpd
--> stnx2410.gpd
--> stnx2415.gpd
--> stnx2420.gpd
--> stnx2430.gpd
--> stnx2440.gpd
--> stnx2450.gpd
--> stnx2460.gpd
--> stnx2480.gpd
--> storprop.dll
--> str24res.dll
--> str9eres.dll
--> stream.sys
--> streamci.dll
--> streamip.sys
--> stsj144.gpd
--> stsj48.gpd
--> stxb200.gpd
--> stxb2410.gpd
--> stxb2415.gpd
--> stxb2420.gpd
--> stxb2425.gpd
--> stxb2450.gpd
--> stxb250.gpd
--> stxr1000.gpd
--> stxr1020.gpd
--> stxr1500.gpd
--> stxr1520.gpd
--> stza200.gpd
--> stza250.gpd
--> sv2015dp.gpd
--> sv2055dp.gpd
--> sv2070dp.gpd
--> sv2085dp.gpd
--> sv2105dp.gpd
--> sv9918dp.gpd
--> sv9922dp.gpd
--> sv9927dp.gpd
--> sv9935d.gpd
--> sv9935de.gpd
--> sv9935dp.gpd
--> sv9945de.gpd
--> sv9945dp.gpd
--> sv9955dp.gpd
--> sv9965dp.gpd
--> svslp14.gpd
--> svslp16.gpd
--> svslp20.gpd
--> svslp21.gpd
--> svslp26.gpd
--> svslp26n.gpd
--> svslp27.gpd
--> svslp32.gpd
--> svslp45.gpd
--> sw_effct.dll
--> sw_wheel.dll
--> swenum.sys
--> swmidi.sys
--> sx.sys
--> sx1000.ppd
--> sx1dc40.ppd
--> sx2iris1.ppd
--> sx2pppsm.ppd
--> sx2psm21.ppd
--> sx2psm22.ppd
--> sx3dc40.ppd
--> sx4ppsm1.ppd
--> sx4psm21.ppd
--> sx8psm21.ppd
--> sxbios.bin
--> sxfep.bin
--> sxports.dll
--> sxvip21.ppd
--> sym_hi.sys
--> sym_u3.sys
--> symc810.sys
--> symc8xx.sys
--> sysaudio.sys
--> t1.t4
--> t1513470.ppd
--> t1535470.ppd
--> t1tr6.t4
--> t2145.gpd
--> t2245.gpd
--> t2r4disp.dll
--> t2r4mini.sys
--> t3016-2t.gpd
--> t3016.dll
--> t3016.gpd
--> t30v4.ppd
--> t40v4.ppd
--> t5000.dll
--> t5000.ini
--> t5000ui.dll
--> t5000uni.dll
 --> t5204.gpd
--> t5206.gpd
--> t5208.gpd
--> t5304.gpd
--> t5306.gpd
--> t5308.gpd
--> t5kc.gpd
--> t60v4.ppd
--> t7080.gpd
--> t7110m.gpd
--> t8104.gpd
--> t8104p.gpd
--> t8204.gpd
--> t8204p.gpd
--> t8206.gpd
--> t8206p.gpd
--> t9020p6.gpd
--> t9112p6.gpd
--> t9116dp6.gpd
--> t9212p6.gpd
--> t9308p6.gpd
--> t9408p6.gpd
--> tandqic.sys
--> tbatm155.sys
--> tdk100b.sys
--> tdkcd31.sys
--> tdlp1000.gpd
--> te_protm.pm
[1] Archive type: TAR (tape archiver)
--> te_1tr6.pm
--> te_multi.pm
--> te_protm.pm2
[1] Archive type: TAR (tape archiver)
--> te_1tr6.pm2
--> te_multi.pm2
--> te_protu.qm
[1] Archive type: TAR (tape archiver)
--> TE_1TR6.qm0
--> TE_1TR6.qm3
--> TE_BELG.qm0
--> TE_BELG.qm1
--> TE_BELG.qm2
--> TE_BELG.qm3
--> TE_ETSI.qm0
--> TE_ETSI.qm1
--> TE_ETSI.qm2
--> TE_FRANC.qm0
--> TE_FRANC.qm1
--> TE_FRANC.qm2
--> TE_FRANC.qm3
--> TE_JAPAN.qm0
--> TE_JAPAN.qm1
--> TE_JAPAN.qm2
--> TE_JAPAN.qm3
--> TE_SWED.qm0
--> TE_SWED.qm1
--> TE_SWED.qm2
--> TE_SWED.qm3
--> TE_US.qm0
--> TE_US.qm1
--> TE_US.qm2
--> TE_US.qm3
--> te_protu.sm
[1] Archive type: TAR (tape archiver)
--> TE_1TR6.sm
--> TE_BELG.sm
--> TE_ETSI.sm
--> TE_FRANC.sm
--> TE_JAPAN.sm
--> TE_SWED.sm
--> TE_US.sm
--> te_qsig.sm
--> tek3pxi.icm
--> tekph560.icm
--> tekph600.icm
--> termdd.sys
--> tffsport.sys
--> tggensis.gpd
--> tgiul50.dll
--> tgiulnt5.sys
--> ti08_450.ppd
--> ti15_470.ppd
--> ti850.gpd
--> ti850res.dll
--> tim12641.ppd
--> tim17521.ppd
--> tim35521.ppd
--> timarcam.gpd
--> timarclr.gpd
--> timl600.gpd
--> timl6231.ppd
--> timl8641.ppd
--> timlp231.ppd
--> timlp232.ppd
--> timlp233.ppd
--> timlp651.ppd
--> timlp652.ppd
--> timlp671.ppd
--> timlp672.ppd
--> timp3231.ppd
--> timpe231.ppd
--> tipro600.gpd
--> titrb161.ppd
--> titrbo61.ppd
--> titrbo91.ppd
--> tix17521.ppd
--> tix35521.ppd
--> tjisdn.sys
--> tk200172.ppd
--> tk200392.ppd
--> tk220171.ppd
--> tk220391.ppd
--> tk240172.ppd
--> tk240392.ppd
--> tk300xp1.ppd
--> tk340171.ppd
--> tk340691.ppd
--> tk350171.ppd
--> tk350691.ppd
--> tk550172.ppd
--> tk550392.ppd
--> tk550pj1.ppd
--> tk750dp1.ppd
--> tk750dx1.ppd
--> tk850dp1.ppd
--> tk850dx1.ppd
--> tkp200i2.ppd
--> tkp200j1.ppd
--> tkp220i1.ppd
--> tkp220j1.ppd
--> tkp240j1.ppd
--> tkp2sdj1.ppd
--> tkp2sdx1.ppd
--> tkp300i1.ppd
--> tkp300j1.ppd
--> tkp300x1.ppd
--> tkp360p1.ppd
--> tkp380p1.ppd
--> tkp450p1.ppd
--> tkp480j1.ppd
--> tkp480x1.ppd
--> tkp540p1.ppd
--> tkp550j1.ppd
--> tkp560p1.ppd
--> tkp600p1.ppd
--> tkp740e1.ppd
--> tkp740p1.ppd
--> tkp750n1.ppd
--> tkp750p1.ppd
--> tkp780g1.ppd
--> tkp780p1.ppd
--> tkp840e1.ppd
--> tkp840p1.ppd
--> tkp850n1.ppd
--> tkph1401.ppd
--> tkph2sd1.ppd
--> tkph340d.icm
--> tkph340h.icm
--> tkph350d.icm
--> tkph3801.ppd
--> tkph4401.ppd
--> tkph4501.ppd
--> tkph4801.ppd
--> tkph5401.ppd
--> tkph550d.icm
--> tkph5601.ppd
--> tkph6001.ppd
--> tkph7401.ppd
--> tkph7801.ppd
--> tkph8401.ppd
--> tkphpxi1.ppd
--> tkphz2j1.ppd
--> tkphz3j1.ppd
--> tkphzr21.ppd
--> tkphzr22.ppd
--> tkphzr31.ppd
--> tkphzr32.ppd
--> tkpxe171.ppd
--> tkpxe391.ppd
--> tly3res.dll
--> tly5cres.dll
--> tosdvd.sys
--> tosdvd02.sys
--> tosdvd03.sys
--> toside.sys
--> tp4.dll
--> tp4.hlp
--> tp4mon.exe
--> tp4res.dll
--> tpro4.sys
--> trid3d.dll
--> trid3dm.sys
--> tridkb.dll
--> tridkbm.sys
--> tridxp.dll
--> tridxpm.sys
--> triumph1.ppd
--> triumph2.ppd
--> tsbvcap.sys
--> tsbyuv.dll
--> tsep420.gpd
--> tsep440.gpd
--> tsgx400.gpd
--> tspl12.gpd
--> ttfsub.gpd
--> tty.dll
--> tty.gpd
--> tty.ini
--> ttyres.dll
--> ttyui.dll
--> ttyui.hlp
--> twotrack.sys
--> ty203024.gpd
--> ty20309.gpd
--> ty20602t.gpd
--> ty213024.gpd
--> ty21309.gpd
--> ty2x3res.dll
--> ty2x4res.dll
--> ty7070.gpd
--> tyt2040.gpd
--> tyt2060.gpd
--> tyt2060c.gpd
--> tyt2070.gpd
--> tyt2140.gpd
--> u1200xl4.ppd
--> u126v041.bin
--> u176v040.bin
--> u1800pmr.ppd
--> u1800xl.ppd
--> u1800xlo.ppd
--> u190v041.bin
--> u192v073.bin
--> u222v065.bin
--> u34v110.bin
--> u64v119.bin
--> u9415470.ppd
--> u96v121.bin
--> um34scan.dll
--> um54scan.dll
--> umaxcam.dll
--> umaxp60.dll
--> umaxpcls.sys
--> umaxscan.dll
--> umaxu12.dll
--> umaxu22.dll
--> umaxu40.dll
--> umaxud32.dll
--> unap9210.gpd
--> uni17521.ppd
--> uni39521.ppd
--> unidrv.dll
--> unidrv.hlp
--> unidrvui.dll
--> unires.dll
--> usb101et.sys
--> usbaudio.sys
--> usbcamd.sys
--> usbcamd2.sys
--> usbccgp.sys
--> usbd.sys
--> usbdload.hex
--> usbhub.sys
--> usbintel.sys
--> usbohci.sys
--> usbport.sys
--> usbprint.sys
--> usbscan.sys
--> usbser.sys
--> usbstor.sys
--> usbuhci.sys
--> usbui.dll
--> usr1801.sys
--> usr1806.sys
--> usr1806v.sys
--> usr1807a.sys
--> usrcntra.dll
--> usrcoina.dll
--> usrdpa.dll
--> usrdtea.dll
--> usrfaxa.dll
--> usrlbva.dll
--> usrmlnka.exe
--> usroslba.sys
--> usrpda.sys
--> usrprbda.exe
--> usrrtosa.dll
--> usrsdpia.dll
--> usrshuta.exe
--> usrsvpia.dll
--> usrti.sys
--> usrv42a.dll
--> usrv80a.dll
--> usrvoica.dll
--> usrvpa.dll
--> usrwdxjs.sys
--> v5334522.ppd
--> vdmindvd.sys
--> vfwwdm32.dll
--> viaagp.sys
--> viaide.sys
--> vmodem.sys
--> vpctcom.sys
--> vt42p522.ppd
--> vt43p522.ppd
--> vt4510a1.ppd
--> vt4530a1.ppd
--> vt4530b1.ppd
--> vt4530c1.ppd
--> vt4533a1.ppd
--> vt4533b1.ppd
--> vt4533c1.ppd
--> vt453ea1.ppd
--> vt453eb1.ppd
--> vt453ec1.ppd
--> vt4550a1.ppd
--> vt4550b1.ppd
--> vt4550c1.ppd
--> vt4551a1.ppd
--> vt4563a1.ppd
--> vt4563b1.ppd
--> vt4990_1.ppd
--> vt4990t1.ppd
--> vt4l3001.ppd
--> vt4l3301.ppd
--> vt4l5x01.ppd
--> vt5100e1.ppd
--> vt530522.ppd
--> vt550522.ppd
--> vt5510_1.ppd
--> vt5660_1.ppd
--> vt5860_1.ppd
--> vt5960e1.ppd
--> vt6000_1.ppd
--> vt600480.ppd
--> vt600p_1.ppd
--> vt600w_1.ppd
--> vt6990_1.ppd
--> vvoice.sys
--> w840nd.sys
--> w926nd.sys
--> w940nd.sys
--> wadv01nt.sys
--> wadv02nt.sys
--> wadv05nt.sys
--> waldp8.gpd
--> wang15.ppd
--> wang15fp.ppd
--> watv01nt.sys
--> watv02nt.sys
--> watv03nt.sys


----------



## jay1327

--> watv04nt.sys
--> wceusbsh.sys
--> wch7xxnt.sys
--> wdhaalba.sys
--> wdmaud.drv
--> wdmaud.sys
--> wiafbdrv.dll
--> wiamsmud.dll
--> winacisa.sys
--> wlandrv2.sys
--> wlluc48.sys
--> wmiacpi.sys
--> wowfax.dll
--> wowfaxui.dll
--> wp1050px.gpd
--> wp24res.dll
--> wp9res.dll
--> wpe1050p.gpd
--> wpe2050p.gpd
--> wpex200p.gpd
--> wpex200x.gpd
--> wpex2xx.gpd
--> wpex330.gpd
--> wpex3xx.gpd
--> wph1020p.gpd
--> wph1040p.gpd
--> wph1050p.gpd
--> wpl1180p.gpd
--> wplq2130.gpd
--> wpw2050p.gpd
--> wsiintxx.sys
--> wstcodec.sys
--> wvchntxx.sys
--> wzcsapi.dll
--> wzcsvc.dll
--> x4512ps.ppd
--> x4700ii.ppd
--> xdc_com.gpd
--> xdc_lcom.gpd
--> xdcs20.ppd
--> xdcs35.ppd
--> xdp1202.gpd
--> xdp1210.gpd
--> xdp155.ppd
--> xdp180.ppd
--> xdp4050.ppd
--> xdp4090.ppd
--> xdp4635.ppd
--> xdp4850.ppd
--> xdp4890.ppd
--> xdp8e.gpd
--> xdp8ex.gpd
--> xdp92c.ppd
--> xdp96.ppd
--> xem336n5.sys
--> xeroxdp.hlp
--> xlog.exe
--> xm750.hlp
--> xnsercom.gpd
--> xpclres1.dll
--> xr_42152.ppd
--> xr_42192.ppd
--> xr_42204.ppd
--> xr_42302.ppd
--> xr_45051.ppd
--> xr_45101.ppd
--> xr_45171.ppd
--> xr_45201.ppd
--> xr_88081.ppd
--> xr_88121.ppd
--> xr3006.gpd
--> xr4215.gpd
--> xr4219.gpd
--> xr4220.gpd
--> xr4505.gpd
--> xr4508.gpd
--> xr4510.gpd
--> xr4512.gpd
--> xr4517.gpd
--> xr4520.gpd
--> xr470002.ppd
--> xr610.gpd
--> xrbios.bin
--> xrc55.gpd
--> xrc55dp0.ppd
--> xrd13001.ppd
--> xrd60652.ppd
--> xrd61001.ppd
--> xrd61151.ppd
--> xrd61351.ppd
--> xrd61354.ppd
--> xrd61355.ppd
--> xrd61551.ppd
--> xrd61801.ppd
--> xrd61802.ppd
--> xrdc220.gpd
--> xrdc220.ppd
--> xrdc230.gpd
--> xrdc230.ppd
--> xrdc240.gpd
--> xrdc240.ppd
--> xrdc255.gpd
--> xrdc255.ppd
--> xrdc265.gpd
--> xrdc265.ppd
--> xrdc265d.ppd
--> xrdc332.gpd
--> xrdc332.ppd
--> xrdc340.gpd
--> xrdc340.ppd
--> xrdc420.gpd
--> xrdc420.ppd
--> xrdc425.gpd
--> xrdc425.ppd
--> xrdc432.gpd
--> xrdc432.ppd
--> xrdc440.gpd
--> xrdc440.ppd
--> xrdc460.gpd
--> xrdc460.ppd
--> xrdc470.gpd
--> xrdc470.ppd
--> xrdc480.gpd
--> xrdc480.ppd
--> xrdc490.gpd
--> xrdc490.ppd
--> xrdc50q.icm
--> xrdc50s.icm
--> xrdcs35.gpd
--> xrdcs50.ppd
--> xrdp12.gpd
--> xrdp1551.ppd
--> xrdp1801.ppd
--> xrdp9001.ppd
--> xrdpm750.gpd
--> xrdpm760.gpd
--> xrdt0904.ppd
--> xrdt0905.ppd
--> xrdt1355.ppd
--> xrenm750.dll
--> xrenm750.ini
--> xrenm760.dll
--> xrenm760.ini
--> xrfep.bin
--> xrk60651.ppd
--> xrk61351.ppd
--> xrk61801.ppd
--> xrn17.gpd
--> xrn17.ppd
--> xrn2025.gpd
--> xrn2025.ppd
--> xrn2125.gpd
--> xrn2125.ppd
--> xrn24.gpd
--> xrn24.ppd
--> xrn2825.gpd
--> xrn2825.ppd
--> xrn32.gpd
--> xrn32.ppd
--> xrn3225.gpd
--> xrn3225.ppd
--> xrn40.gpd
--> xrn40.ppd
--> xrn4025.gpd
--> xrn4025.ppd
--> xrnc60.gpd
--> xrnc60ps.ppd
--> xrpclres.dll
--> xrph1235.gpd
--> xrph1235.ppd
--> xrpr6res.dll
--> xrx49001.ppd
--> xrx49151.ppd
--> xrx4915d.icm
--> xrx4915h.icm
--> xrx49201.ppd
--> xrxcbids.gpd
--> xrxdpc55.icm
--> xrxflnch.exe
--> xrxftplt.exe
--> xrxids_1.gpd
--> xrxnpcl.dll
--> xrxnpcl.ini
--> xrxnps.dll
--> xrxnps.ini
--> xrxnui.dll
--> xrxscnui.dll
--> xrxwbtmp.dll
--> xrxwiadr.dll
--> xt_82001.ppd
--> xuim750.dll
--> xuim760.dll
--> xxpclin1.ini
--> xxpclru1.dll
--> xxpsini1.ini
--> xxpsru1.dll
--> xxui1.dll
--> xxwh1hlp.hlp
--> zlogic.cyz
sp1.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> gckernel.sys
--> ltmdmnt.sys
--> atinttxx.sys
--> ppa3.sys
--> pcx500.sys
--> imapi.sys
--> atinbtxx.sys
--> usbccgp.sys
--> atinpdxx.sys
--> wlluc48.sys
--> an983.sys
--> cdrom.sys
--> halacpi.dll
--> halmacpi.dll
--> ltotape.sys
--> vfwwdm32.dll
--> arp1394.sys
--> wzcsapi.dll
--> usb101et.sys
--> aec.sys
--> stream.sys
--> ksxbar.ax
--> portcls.sys
--> drmkaud.sys
--> nv4_mini.sys
--> ac97via.sys
--> redbook.sys
--> perm3dd.dll
--> usbhub.sys
--> usbscan.sys
--> essm2e.sys
--> amdk6.sys
--> rdpdr.sys
--> pcmcia.sys
--> usbport.sys
--> tunmp.sys
--> mouclass.sys
--> atinmdxx.sys
--> usbuhci.sys
--> pid.dll
--> 1394bus.sys
--> ccdecode.sys
--> irmon.dll
--> hidir.sys
--> amdk7.sys
--> usbprint.sys
--> smbclass.sys
--> mrxsmb.sys
--> pci.sys
--> wdmaud.sys
--> usbintel.sys
--> pscript5.dll
--> ntkrnlmp.exe
--> atapi.sys
--> unidrv.dll
--> i8042prt.sys
--> ltmdmntt.sys
--> nv4_disp.dll
--> ati2mtag.sys
--> p3.sys
--> hidserv.dll
--> ohci1394.sys
--> smbbatt.sys
--> drmk.sys
--> gameenum.sys
--> hal.dll
--> mstee.sys
--> admjoy.sys
--> crusoe.sys
--> parport.sys
--> netwlan5.sys
--> splitter.sys
--> dshowext.ax
--> mskssrv.sys
--> storprop.dll
--> perm2.sys
--> ac97ali.sys
--> memstpci.sys
--> wzcsvc.dll
--> ati2dvaa.dll
--> sfloppy.sys
--> avc.sys
--> usbehci.sys
--> disk.sys
--> perm3.sys
--> sla30nd5.sys
--> atinraxx.sys
--> hidclass.sys
--> sysaudio.sys
--> usbaudio.sys
--> ntoskrnl.exe
--> sonydcam.sys
--> ati3d2ag.dll
--> kmixer.sys
--> serial.sys
--> ativmvxx.ax
--> ativdaxx.ax
--> usbohci.sys
--> ntkrnlpa.exe
--> halaacpi.dll
--> mutohpen.sys
--> scsiport.sys
--> atintuxx.sys
--> sbp2port.sys
--> ps5ui.dll
--> msh263.drv
--> usbstor.sys
--> tffsport.sys
--> ptpusd.dll
--> halmps.dll
--> dxg.sys
--> intelide.sys
--> irbus.sys
--> lwadihid.sys
--> acpi.sys
--> processr.sys
--> smbali.sys
--> perm2dll.dll
--> nic1394.sys
--> hccoin.dll
--> atinxbxx.sys
--> ndisuio.sys
--> cmbatt.sys
--> termdd.sys
--> wacompen.sys
--> atinsnxx.sys
--> ati2dvag.dll
--> atinxsxx.sys
--> unidrvui.dll
--> 61883.sys
--> halapic.dll
--> netwlan5.img
--> viaide.sys
--> kbdclass.sys
--> ati2mtaa.sys
--> ati3d1ag.dll
--> ntkrpamp.exe
--> ks.sys
--> atinrvxx.sys
--> flpydisk.sys
--> pciidex.sys
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\
8514fix.fon
8514fixe.fon
8514fixg.fon
8514fixr.fon
8514fixt.fon
8514oem.fon
8514oeme.fon
8514oemg.fon
8514oemr.fon
8514oemt.fon
8514sys.fon
8514syse.fon
8514sysg.fon
8514sysr.fon
8514syst.fon
85775.fon
85855.fon
85f1257.fon
85s1257.fon
app775.fon
app850.fon
app852.fon
app855.fon
app857.fon
app866.fon
arial.ttf
arialbd.ttf
arialbi.ttf
ariali.ttf
ariblk.ttf
cga40737.fon
cga40850.fon
cga40852.fon
cga40857.fon
cga40866.fon
cga40869.fon
cga40woa.fon
cga80737.fon
cga80850.fon
cga80852.fon
cga80857.fon
cga80866.fon
cga80869.fon
cga80woa.fon
comic.ttf
comicbd.ttf
coue1257.fon
couf1257.fon
cour.ttf
courbd.ttf
courbi.ttf
coure.fon
couree.fon
coureg.fon
courer.fon
couret.fon
courf.fon
courfe.fon
courfg.fon
courfr.fon
courft.fon
couri.ttf
desktop.ini
dos737.fon
dosapp.fon
ega40737.fon
ega40850.fon
ega40852.fon
ega40857.fon
ega40866.fon
ega40869.fon
ega40woa.fon
ega80737.fon
ega80850.fon
ega80852.fon
ega80857.fon
ega80866.fon
ega80869.fon
ega80woa.fon
estre.ttf
framd.ttf
framdit.ttf
gautami.ttf
georgia.ttf
georgiab.ttf
georgiai.ttf
georgiaz.ttf
impact.ttf
latha.ttf
lucon.ttf
l_10646.ttf
mangal.ttf
marlett.ttf
micross.ttf
modern.fon
mvboli.ttf
pala.ttf
palab.ttf
palabi.ttf
palai.ttf
raavi.ttf
roman.fon
script.fon
sere1257.fon
serf1257.fon
serife.fon
serifee.fon
serifeg.fon
serifer.fon
serifet.fon
seriff.fon
seriffe.fon
seriffg.fon
seriffr.fon
serifft.fon
shruti.ttf
smae1257.fon
smaf1257.fon
smalle.fon
smallee.fon
smalleg.fon
smaller.fon
smallet.fon
smallf.fon
smallfe.fon
smallfg.fon
smallfr.fon
smallft.fon
ssee1257.fon
ssef1257.fon
sserife.fon
sserifee.fon
sserifeg.fon
sserifer.fon
sserifet.fon
sseriff.fon
sseriffe.fon
sseriffg.fon
sseriffr.fon
sserifft.fon
sylfaen.ttf
symbol.ttf
symbole.fon
tahoma.ttf
tahomabd.ttf
times.ttf
timesbd.ttf
timesbi.ttf
timesi.ttf
trebuc.ttf
trebucbd.ttf
trebucbi.ttf
trebucit.ttf
tunga.ttf
verdana.ttf
verdanab.ttf
verdanai.ttf
verdanaz.ttf
vga737.fon
vga775.fon
vga850.fon
vga852.fon
vga855.fon
vga857.fon
vga860.fon
vga863.fon
vga865.fon
vga866.fon
vga869.fon
vgaf1257.fon
vgafix.fon
vgafixe.fon
vgafixg.fon
vgafixr.fon
vgafixt.fon
vgaoem.fon
vgas1257.fon
vgasys.fon
vgasyse.fon
vgasysg.fon
vgasysr.fon
vgasyst.fon
webdings.ttf
wingding.ttf
wst_czec.fon
wst_engl.fon
wst_fren.fon
wst_germ.fon
wst_ital.fon
wst_span.fon
wst_swed.fon
C:\WINDOWS\Help\
access.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /access_cpanel_overview.htm
--> /access_filterkeys_turnon.htm
--> /access_filterkeys_settings.htm
--> /access_hearing_cc.htm
--> /access_highcontrast_turnon.htm
--> /access_highcontrast_settings.htm
--> /access_keyboard_help.htm
--> /access_mobility_cc.htm
--> /access_mousekeys_howtoclick.htm
--> /access_mousekeys_howtodrag.htm
--> /access_mousekeys_howtomove.htm
--> /access_mousekeys_turnon.htm
--> /access_mousekeys_settings.htm
--> /access_serialkeys_turnon.htm
--> /access_serialkeys.htm
--> /access_shortcut_keys.htm
--> /access_showsounds_turnon.htm
--> /access_soundsentry_turnon.htm
--> /access_stickykeys_turnon.htm
--> /access_stickykeys_settings.htm
--> /access_timeout.htm
--> /access_togglekeys_turnon.htm
--> /access_vision_cc.htm
--> /access_warn_onoff.htm
--> /accessibility_options_installs.htm
--> /accessibility_overview.htm
--> /AccessOptions_ct.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /access.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
access.hlp
accessib.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /audiodoc.htm
--> /deaf.htm
--> /moreinfo.htm
--> /thirdparty.htm
--> /acc1.htm
--> /winfwkgp.htm
--> /accessib.hhc
--> /accessib.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
acc_dis.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /acc_dis_audio.htm
--> /acc_dis_blindproducts.htm
--> /acc_dis_bought_in_us.htm
--> /acc_dis_custom_nt.htm
--> /acc_dis_hearing.htm
--> /acc_dis_moreinfo.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
aclui.hlp
addremov.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /win_addprog_window_component.htm
--> /win_addprog_remove_software.htm
--> /win_addprog_install_program.htm
--> /win_addprog_install_windows_component.htm
--> /win_addprog_install_from_Internet.htm
--> /win_addprog_install_network_program.htm
--> /addremov.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ade.hlp
admtools.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /AddRemHrdw.htm
--> /AddRemProg.htm
--> /camera.htm
--> /Certmgr.htm
--> /Compmgmt.htm
--> /DataSources.htm
--> /datetime.htm
--> /DevMgr.htm
--> /diskclean.htm
--> /DiskDefrag.htm
--> /Diskman.htm
--> /Display.htm
--> /Eventvwr.htm
--> /FolderOpt.htm
--> /Fonts.htm
--> /GameCtrl.htm
--> /IndexServ.htm
--> /InfraRed.htm
--> /Internet.htm
--> /Keyboard.htm
--> /Mmc.htm
--> /Mouse.htm
--> /MyCompInfo.htm
--> /NetConnect.htm
--> /NetDiag.htm
--> /Perform.htm
--> /PowerOpt.htm
--> /RegionOpt.htm
--> /RemotAsst.htm
--> /SchedTasks.htm
--> /Access.htm
--> /Telephone.htm
--> /Services.htm
--> /SoundMedia.htm
--> /speech.htm
--> /SysConfig.htm
--> /SysInfo.htm
--> /RemvStor.htm
--> /Admtools.htm
--> /System.htm
--> /PrintFax.htm
--> /Taskman.htm
--> /UserAccts.htm
--> /admtools.hhc
--> /admtoolP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
adprop.hlp
agt0405.hlp
agt0406.hlp
agt0407.hlp
agt0408.hlp
agt0409.hlp
agt040b.hlp
agt040c.hlp
agt040e.hlp
agt0410.hlp
agt0413.hlp
agt0414.hlp
agt0415.hlp
agt0416.hlp
agt0419.hlp
agt041d.hlp
agt041f.hlp
agt0816.hlp
agt0c0a.hlp
apps.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /idh_w2_20812.htm
--> /idh_w2_21147.htm
--> /idh_w2_21148.htm
--> /idh_w2_20504.htm
--> /idh_w2_20781.htm
--> /idh_w2_20896.htm
--> /idh_w2_21011.htm
--> /idh_w2_21010.htm
--> /idh_w2_20669.htm
--> /idh_w2_20056.htm
--> /idh_w2_20947.htm
--> /idh_w2_20948.htm
--> /idh_w2_20640.htm
--> /idh_w2_21086.htm
--> /idh_w2_20814.htm
--> /idh_w2_20547.htm
--> /idh_w2_20840.htm
--> /idh_w2_20649.htm
--> /idh_w2_21138.htm
--> /idh_w2_20049.htm
--> /idh_w2_20849.htm
--> /idh_w2_20851.htm
--> /idh_w2_20949.htm
--> /idh_w2_20700.htm
--> /idh_w2_20782.htm
--> /idh_w2_20704.htm
--> /idh_w2_20038.htm
--> /idh_w2_20094.htm
--> /idh_w2_20819.htm
--> /idh_w2_20820.htm
--> /idh_w2_20506.htm
--> /idh_w2_21105.htm
--> /idh_w2_20009.htm
--> /idh_w2_20066.htm
--> /idh_w2_20642.htm
--> /idh_w2_20677.htm
--> /idh_w2_20591.htm
--> /idh_w2_21183.htm
--> /idh_w2_20088.htm
--> /idh_w2_21232.htm
--> /idh_w2_21189.htm
--> /idh_w2_20962.htm
--> /idh_w2_21215.htm
--> /idh_w2_21217.htm
--> /idh_w2_20017.htm
--> /idh_w2_21225.htm
--> /idh_w2_20915.htm
--> /idh_w2_20005.htm
--> /idh_w2_21182.htm
--> /idh_w2_21020.htm
--> /idh_w2_21021.htm
--> /idh_w2_20877.htm
--> /idh_w2_20549.htm
--> /idh_w2_21153.htm
--> /idh_w2_20900.htm
--> /idh_w2_20878.htm
--> /idh_w2_20085.htm
--> /idh_w2_21122.htm
--> /idh_w2_21134.htm
--> /idh_w2_21135.htm
--> /idh_w2_21198.htm
--> /idh_w2_20083.htm
--> /idh_w2_20764.htm
--> /idh_w2_21188.htm
--> /idh_w2_21166.htm
--> /idh_w2_21144.htm
--> /idh_w2_20964.htm
--> /idh_w2_20841.htm
--> /idh_w2_20685.htm
--> /idh_w2_20705.htm
--> /idh_w2_20858.htm
--> /idh_w2_20928.htm
--> /idh_w2_20040.htm
--> /idh_w2_20931.htm
--> /idh_w2_21229.htm
--> /idh_w2_20032.htm
--> /idh_w2_21123.htm
--> /idh_w2_20718.htm
--> /idh_w2_20713.htm
--> /idh_w2_21162.htm
--> /idh_w2_20714.htm
--> /idh_w2_21161.htm
--> /idh_w2_21076.htm
--> /idh_w2_21191.htm
--> /idh_w2_20901.htm
--> /idh_w2_20826.htm
--> /idh_w2_21213.htm
--> /idh_w2_20960.htm
--> /idh_w2_21109.htm
--> /idh_w2_20950.htm
--> /idh_w2_20678.htm
--> /idh_w2_20842.htm
--> /idh_w2_20541.htm
--> /idh_w2_20526.htm
--> /idh_w2_20821.htm
--> /idh_w2_20550.htm
--> /idh_w2_20508.htm
--> /idh_w2_20916.htm
--> /idh_w2_21106.htm
--> /idh_w2_20044.htm
--> /idh_w2_21192.htm
--> /idh_w2_20965.htm
--> /idh_w2_20509.htm
--> /idh_w2_21246.htm
--> /idh_w2_20057.htm
--> /idh_w2_20621.htm
--> /idh_w2_20710.htm
--> /idh_w2_20624.htm
--> /idh_w2_20827.htm
--> /idh_w2_20206.htm
--> /idh_w2_20208.htm
--> /idh_w2_20966.htm
--> /idh_w2_21193.htm
--> /idh_w2_21163.htm
--> /idh_w2_20047.htm
--> /idh_w2_20967.htm
--> /idh_w2_20968.htm
--> /idh_w2_21321.htm
--> /idh_w2_20051.htm
--> /idh_w2_20089.htm
--> /idh_w2_21172.htm
--> /idh_w2_21173.htm
--> /idh_w2_21221.htm
--> /idh_w2_21139.htm
--> /idh_w2_20105.htm
--> /idh_w2_21140.htm
--> /idh_w2_21124.htm
--> /idh_w2_20824.htm
--> /idh_w2_21125.htm
--> /idh_w2_21073.htm
--> /idh_w2_20951.htm
--> /idh_w2_20969.htm
--> /idh_w2_20970.htm
--> /idh_w2_21104.htm
--> /idh_w2_21087.htm
--> /idh_w2_20873.htm
--> /idh_w2_20679.htm
--> /idh_w2_20028.htm
--> /idh_w2_20062.htm
--> /idh_w2_20681.htm
--> /idh_w2_20760.htm
--> /idh_w2_20881.htm
--> /idh_w2_20859.htm
--> /idh_w2_20876.htm
--> /idh_w2_20213.htm
--> /idh_w2_20846.htm
--> /idh_w2_21130.htm
--> /idh_w2_21131.htm
--> /idh_w2_20829.htm
--> /idh_w2_21164.htm
--> /idh_w2_20883.htm
--> /idh_w2_20050.htm
--> /idh_w2_20527.htm
--> /idh_w2_20971.htm
--> /idh_w2_21322.htm
--> /idh_w2_20917.htm
--> /idh_w2_20555.htm
--> /idh_w2_20860.htm
--> /idh_w2_20535.htm
--> /idh_w2_20201.htm
--> /idh_w2_20861.htm
--> /idh_w2_20557.htm
--> /idh_w2_21174.htm
--> /idh_w2_21176.htm
--> /idh_w2_21175.htm
--> /idh_w2_21235.htm
--> /idh_w2_20972.htm
--> /idh_w2_20937.htm
--> /idh_w2_20952.htm
--> /idh_w2_20769.htm
--> /idh_w2_20884.htm
--> /idh_w2_20203.htm
--> /idh_w2_21316.htm
--> /idh_w2_20973.htm
--> /idh_w2_21051.htm
--> /idh_w2_21080.htm
--> /idh_w2_20763.htm
--> /idh_w2_21184.htm
--> /idh_w2_20919.htm
--> /idh_w2_20920.htm
--> /idh_w2_20974.htm
--> /idh_w2_21142.htm
--> /idh_w2_21126.htm
--> /idh_w2_21236.htm
--> /idh_w2_20102.htm
--> /idh_w2_20511.htm
--> /idh_w2_21219.htm
--> /idh_w2_20885.htm
--> /idh_w2_20019.htm
--> /idh_w2_20594.htm
--> /idh_w2_20596.htm
--> /idh_w2_20607.htm
--> /idh_w2_20626.htm
--> /idh_w2_20720.htm
--> /idh_w2_20723.htm
--> /idh_w2_20886.htm
--> /idh_w2_20734.htm
--> /idh_w2_20690.htm
--> /idh_w2_20060.htm
--> /idh_w2_20575.htm
--> /idh_w2_20598.htm
--> /idh_w2_20600.htm
--> /idh_w2_20055.htm
--> /idh_w2_20602.htm
--> /idh_w2_20604.htm
--> /idh_w2_20975.htm
--> /idh_w2_21204.htm
--> /idh_w2_21205.htm
--> /idh_w2_20513.htm
--> /idh_w2_20039.htm
--> /idh_w2_21127.htm
--> /idh_w2_20831.htm
--> /idh_w2_20727.htm
--> /idh_w2_20021.htm
--> /idh_w2_21230.htm
--> /idh_w2_20041.htm
--> /idh_w2_20953.htm
--> /idh_w2_20976.htm
--> /idh_w2_20977.htm
--> /idh_w2_20097.htm
--> /idh_w2_20688.htm
--> /idh_w2_20576.htm
--> /idh_w2_21088.htm
--> /idh_w2_20072.htm
--> /idh_w2_21143.htm
--> /idh_w2_20046.htm
--> /idh_w2_20565.htm
--> /idh_w2_20978.htm
--> /idh_w2_20979.htm
--> /idh_w2_20007.htm
--> /idh_w2_20672.htm
--> /idh_w2_21074.htm
--> /idh_w2_21150.htm
--> /idh_w2_21128.htm
--> /idh_w2_21157.htm
--> /idh_w2_21136.htm
--> /idh_w2_21156.htm
--> /idh_w2_21137.htm
--> /idh_w2_20980.htm
--> /idh_w2_20981.htm
--> /idh_w2_20982.htm
--> /idh_w2_21234.htm
--> /idh_w2_21145.htm
--> /idh_w2_21222.htm
--> /idh_w2_21223.htm
--> /idh_w2_21224.htm
--> /idh_w2_20955.htm
--> /idh_w2_20077.htm
--> /idh_w2_20691.htm
--> /idh_w2_20956.htm
--> /idh_w2_20984.htm
--> /idh_w2_20941.htm
--> /idh_w2_20010.htm
--> /idh_w2_20943.htm
--> /idh_w2_20658.htm
--> /idh_w2_20803.htm
--> /idh_w2_20080.htm
--> /idh_w2_21079.htm
--> /idh_w2_20533.htm
--> /idh_w2_20071.htm
--> /idh_w2_20081.htm
--> /idh_w2_21132.htm
--> /idh_w2_21089.htm
--> /idh_w2_20518.htm
--> /idh_w2_20904.htm
--> /idh_w2_20020.htm
--> /idh_w2_20985.htm
--> /idh_w2_20770.htm
--> /idh_w2_20676.htm
--> /idh_w2_20004.htm
--> /idh_w2_20823.htm
--> /idh_w2_20888.htm
--> /idh_w2_21243.htm
--> /idh_w2_20986.htm
--> /idh_w2_20838.htm
--> /idh_w2_20694.htm
--> /idh_w2_20696.htm
--> /idh_w2_20091.htm
--> /idh_w2_21107.htm
--> /idh_w2_20521.htm
--> /idh_w2_20065.htm
--> /idh_w2_21196.htm
--> /idh_w2_21197.htm
--> /idh_w2_20905.htm
--> /idh_w2_20698.htm
--> /idh_w2_21159.htm
--> /idh_w2_20728.htm
--> /idh_w2_20729.htm
--> /idh_w2_20863.htm
--> /idh_w2_20804.htm
--> /idh_w2_20864.htm
--> /idh_w2_20043.htm
--> /idh_w2_20730.htm
--> /idh_w2_20890.htm
--> /idh_w2_20988.htm
--> /idh_w2_20762.htm
--> /idh_w2_20839.htm
--> /idh_w2_20961.htm
--> /idh_w2_21120.htm
--> /idh_w2_20092.htm
--> /idh_w2_21090.htm
--> /idh_w2_20989.htm
--> /idh_w2_21085.htm
--> /idh_w2_20990.htm
--> /idh_w2_21091.htm
--> /idh_w2_20891.htm
--> /idh_w2_20568.htm
--> /idh_w2_21160.htm
--> /idh_w2_21112.htm
--> /idh_w2_20991.htm
--> /idh_w2_20098.htm
--> /idh_w2_20957.htm
--> /idh_w2_20958.htm
--> /idh_w2_20014.htm
--> /idh_w2_20992.htm
--> /idh_w2_21323.htm
--> /idh_w2_21115.htm
--> /idh_w2_20872.htm
--> /idh_w2_20570.htm
--> /idh_w2_20087.htm
--> /idh_w2_21116.htm
--> /idh_w2_21075.htm
--> /idh_w2_20001.htm
--> /idh_w2_20073.htm
--> /idh_w2_21117.htm
--> /idh_w2_20946.htm
--> /idh_w2_21158.htm
--> /idh_w2_20993.htm
--> /idh_w2_20037.htm
--> /idh_w2_20537.htm
--> /idh_w2_20539.htm
--> /idh_w2_20540.htm
--> /idh_w2_20015.htm
--> /idh_w2_20593.htm
--> /idh_w2_21177.htm
--> /idh_w2_20110.htm
--> /idh_w2_20100.htm
--> /idh_w2_21118.htm
--> /idh_w2_20569.htm
--> /idh_w2_21133.htm
--> /idh_w2_21211.htm
--> /idh_w2_20202.htm
--> /idh_w2_20848.htm
--> /idh_w2_20795.htm
--> /idh_w2_20084.htm
--> /idh_w2_20699.htm
--> /idh_w2_20667.htm
--> /idh_w2_21228.htm
--> /idh_w2_21119.htm
--> /idh_w2_50009.htm
--> /idh_w2_50028.htm
--> /idh_w2_50045.htm
--> /idh_w2_50038.htm
--> /idh_w2_50019.htm
--> /idh_w2_50007.htm
--> /idh_w2_50008.htm
--> /idh_w2_50020.htm
--> /idh_w2_50033.htm
--> /idh_w2_50046.htm
--> /idh_w2_50042.htm
--> /idh_w2_50022.htm
--> /idh_w2_50003.htm
--> /idh_w2_50029.htm
--> /idh_w2_50047.htm
--> /idh_w2_50012.htm
--> /idh_w2_50048.htm
--> /idh_w2_50043.htm
--> /idh_w2_50010.htm
--> /idh_w2_50006.htm
--> /idh_w2_50002.htm
--> /idh_w2_50041.htm
--> /idh_w2_50015.htm
--> /idh_w2_50016.htm
--> /idh_w2_50017.htm
--> /idh_w2_50018.htm
--> /idh_w2_50037.htm
--> /idh_w2_50049.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
apps_sp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /idh_w2_20669_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20704_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21232_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21215_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21144_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20714_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21246_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21193_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21321_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20760_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21322_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20917_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21174_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21176_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21175_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21235_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21316_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21236_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20596_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20723_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20886_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21128_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21157_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21136_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21156_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21137_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21234_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21145_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20077_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20985_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21243_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21323_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21115_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21117_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20667_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21228_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_21119_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_50049_401.htm
--> /idh_w2_20669_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20704_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21232_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21215_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21144_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20714_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21246_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21193_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21321_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20760_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21322_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20917_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21174_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21176_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21175_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21235_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21316_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21236_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20596_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20723_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20886_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21128_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21157_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21136_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21156_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21137_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21234_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21145_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20077_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20985_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21243_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21323_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21115_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21117_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_20667_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21228_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21119_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_50049_416.htm
--> /idh_w2_21176_410.htm


----------



## jay1327

--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
article.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /alttext.xml
--> /article.css
--> /gloss.dtd
--> /Gloss.xsl
--> /Glossary.xml
--> /shared.js
--> /adp_intro.htm
--> /adp_learn.htm
--> /adp_organize.htm
--> /adp_quickstart.htm
--> /adp_share.htm
--> /US1photo_ss02.htm
--> /US1photo_ss03.htm
--> /US1photo_ss04.htm
--> /firewall_article_main.htm
--> /ap_freshen.htm
--> /ap_intro.htm
--> /ap_point.htm
--> /ap_suit.htm
--> /US1person_ss01.htm
--> /US1person_ss02.htm
--> /US1person_ss03.htm
--> /US1person_ss04.htm
--> /US1person_ss05.htm
--> /US1person_ss06.htm
--> /avj_intro.htm
--> /avj_mix.htm
--> /avj_personalize.htm
--> /avj_portable.htm
--> /avj_record.htm
--> /avj_tune.htm
--> /US1music_ss01.htm
--> /US1music_ss02.htm
--> /US1music_ss03.htm
--> /US1music_ss04.htm
--> /US1music_ss05.htm
--> /US1music_ss06.htm
--> /US1music_ss07.htm
--> /US1music_ss08.htm
--> /US1music_ss09.htm
--> /asa_extra.htm
--> /asa_intro.htm
--> /asa_quick.htm
--> /asa_setting.htm
--> /US1share_ss01.htm
--> /US1share_ss02.htm
--> /US1share_ss03.htm
--> /US1share_ss04.htm
--> /ahn_intro.htm
--> /ahn_assemble.htm
--> /ahn_buildblocks.htm
--> /ahn_protect_net.htm
--> /ahn_protect_net01.htm
--> /ahn_protect_net02.htm
--> /ahn_protect_net03.htm
--> /ahn_samples.htm
--> /ahn_samples01.htm
--> /ahn_samples02.htm
--> /ahn_samples03.htm
--> /glossary.js
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /US1photo_ss05.htm
--> /adp_learn.jpg
--> /adp_mainheader.jpg
--> /adp_organize.jpg
--> /adp_quickstart.jpg
--> /adp_share.jpg
--> /avj_nav_clouds.jpg
--> /create_own_CD.jpg
--> /create_playlist.jpg
--> /dress_desktop.jpg
--> /firewall_image01.gif
--> /firewall_image02.gif
--> /firewall_image03.gif
--> /firewall_image04.gif
--> /firewall_image05.gif
--> /firewall_image06.gif
--> /firewall_image07.gif
--> /firewall_image08.gif
--> /firewall_image09.gif
--> /footer_orange.gif
--> /header_as_you_like_it.jpg
--> /header_dress_desktop.jpg
--> /header_lock_up_access.jpg
--> /header_point_to_something.jpg
--> /info_bottom.gif
--> /info_middle.gif
--> /info_top.gif
--> /intro3.jpg
--> /intro4.jpg
--> /nav_arrow.gif
--> /nav_article.gif
--> /nav_clouds_4.jpg
--> /nav_clouds_5.jpg
--> /nav_clouds_6.jpg
--> /nav_header_topic.jpg
--> /orange_line.gif
--> /pers_nav_clouds.jpg
--> /play_copymusic.jpg
--> /protect_password.jpg
--> /settin_up.jpg
--> /shim.gif
--> /ssa_nav_clouds.jpg
--> /step_back.gif
--> /step_bottom.gif
--> /step_top.gif
--> /store_music_NEW.jpg
--> /supercharge_startup3.jpg
--> /switching_quickly.jpg
--> /teach_your_mouse.jpg
--> /top.gif
--> /tune_in.jpg
--> /US1music_ss01.gif
--> /US1music_ss02.gif
--> /US1music_ss03.gif
--> /US1music_ss04.gif
--> /US1music_ss05.gif
--> /US1music_ss06.gif
--> /US1music_ss07.gif
--> /US1music_ss08.gif
--> /US1music_ss09.gif
--> /US1person_ss01.gif
--> /US1person_ss02.gif
--> /US1person_ss03.gif
--> /US1person_ss04.gif
--> /US1person_ss05.gif
--> /US1person_ss06.gif
--> /US1photo_ss01.gif
--> /US1photo_ss02.gif
--> /US1photo_ss03.gif
--> /US1photo_ss04.gif
--> /US1share_ss01.gif
--> /US1share_ss02.gif
--> /US1share_ss03.gif
--> /US1share_ss04.gif
--> /usbSmall.jpg
--> /hn_assemble.jpg
--> /hn_buildingblocks.jpg
--> /hn_protect_network.jpg
--> /hn_samplesetups.jpg
--> /hn_topology14.gif
--> /hn_topology22.gif
--> /hn_topology24.gif
--> /hn_topology25.gif
--> /hn_topology26.gif
--> /hn_topology27.gif
--> /home_networking.jpg
--> /hn_nav_clouds_header.jpg
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
atm.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /sag_ATM_pro_ConfigureAtmArpMars.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_ConfigureIpOverAtm.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_ConfigureLaneClient.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_CreatePvc.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_EnableIpOverAtm.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_InstallAdapter.htm
--> /sag_ATM_pro_VerifyConnection.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ATM_pro_CreateEPvc.htm
--> /atm.hhc
--> /atm.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
audiocdc.hlp
bckg.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /backcontents.hhc
--> /backindex.hhk
--> /zone.htm
--> /chatabbreviations.htm
--> /chattingwithotherplayers.htm
--> /chatturningchatoff.htm
--> /chatturningchaton.htm
--> /continuingtoplaywithsame.htm
--> /dialogboxkeyboardshortcuts.htm
--> /findingotherplayers.htm
--> /gameplayboardandpieces.htm
--> /gameplayhowtowin.htm
--> /gameplayplayingthegame.htm
--> /gameplayusingthedice.htm
--> /glossary1.htm
--> /keyboardaccess.htm
--> /keyboardfocus.htm
--> /movingonandoffthebar.htm
--> /movingstones.htm
--> /naturals.htm
--> /netiquette.htm
--> /otherkeystrokes.htm
--> /scorebackgammon.htm
--> /scoredoublingbutton.htm
--> /scoregammon.htm
--> /scoreresigning.htm
--> /strategy.htm
--> /Troubleshooting.htm
--> /bearingoff.htm
--> /gamenuskilllevel.htm
--> /gamenuexit.htm
--> /gamenufindingnew.htm
--> /gamenuchatstartup.htm
--> /Connecting.htm
--> /coua.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
blurbs.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /2ndlvl_core_tasks.htm
--> /2ndlvl_date_time.htm
--> /2ndlvl_email_and_web.htm
--> /2ndlvl_Games.htm
--> /2ndlvl_handwriting_speech.htm
--> /2ndlvl_home_networking.htm
--> /2ndlvl_home_small_business.htm
--> /2ndlvl_Music_and_sounds.htm
--> /2ndlvl_network_dialup.htm
--> /2ndlvl_network_printers.htm
--> /2ndlvl_networking.htm
--> /2ndlvl_Photos_and_digital_images.htm
--> /2ndlvl_Printing.htm
--> /2ndlvl_programs_included_with_Windows.htm
--> /2ndlvl_remote_desktop.htm
--> /2ndlvl_video.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
bnts.dll
bootcons.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /bootcons_systemroot.htm
--> /bootcons_enable.htm
--> /bootcons_fixboot.htm
--> /bootcons_fixmbr.htm
--> /bootcons_logon.htm
--> /bootcons_map.htm
--> /bootcons_disable.htm
--> /bootcons_exit.htm
--> /bootcons_batch.htm
--> /bootcons_diskpart.htm
--> /bootcons_listsvc.htm
--> /bootcons_type.htm
--> /bootcons_chdir.htm
--> /bootcons_chkdsk.htm
--> /bootcons_cls.htm
--> /bootcons_copy.htm
--> /bootcons_del.htm
--> /bootcons_dir.htm
--> /bootcons_format.htm
--> /bootcons_help.htm
--> /bootcons_mkdir.htm
--> /bootcons_more.htm
--> /bootcons_rename.htm
--> /bootcons_rmdir.htm
--> /bootcons_attrib.htm
--> /bootcons_expand.htm
--> /bootcons_set.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /recovery_run_console.htm
--> /recovery_console_overview.htm
--> /recovery_delete_console.htm
--> /recovery_install_console.htm
--> /recovery_console_cmds.htm
--> /bootcons_net.htm
--> /bootcons_bootcfg.htm
--> /bootconP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
brief.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /using_bfc_and_csc.htm
--> /bfc_create_new.htm
--> /bfc_floppy.htm
--> /bfc_overview.htm
--> /bfc_split_file.htm
--> /bfc_update_status.htm
--> /bfc_connected.htm
--> /brief.hhc
--> /brief.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
calc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /calc_simple.htm
--> /calc_memory.htm
--> /calc_statistics.htm
--> /calc_scientific.htm
--> /calc_number_system.htm
--> /calc_list_equiv.htm
--> /calc_keyboard_seq.htm
--> /calc_precision.htm
--> /calc_transfer.htm
--> /calc_overflow.htm
--> /calc_whatis_intro.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /calc_separator.htm
--> /calc.hhc
--> /calc.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
calc.hlp
camera.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /scanner_camera_add.htm
--> /scanner_camera_deletepix.htm
--> /scanner_camera_event.htm
--> /scanner_camera_get_pics.htm
--> /scanner_camera_print_pics.htm
--> /scanner_camera_printwizard.htm
--> /scanner_camera_properties.htm
--> /scanner_camera_test.htm
--> /scanner_camera_use.htm
--> /scanner_camera_viewslideshow.htm
--> /scanner_camera_takepix.htm
--> /camera.hhc
--> /camera.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
camera.hlp
cdmedia.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /cdmedia_WriteToCD.htm
--> /cdmedia_staging_erasefiles.htm
--> /cdmedia_viewCDR.htm
--> /cdmedia_erasecd.htm
--> /cdmedia_stop_autoeject.htm
--> /cdmedia_DuplicateCD.htm
--> /cdmedia_fail3_moreinfo_disk_full.htm
--> /cdmedia_fail2_moreinfo_buffer_underrun.htm
--> /cdmedia_multi_session_CD.htm
--> /cdmedia_burn_tips.htm
--> /cdmedia_select_drive.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
cdmedia.hlp
certmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /certmgr.hhc
--> /certmgrP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
certmgr.hlp
charmap.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /uce_insertprivate.htm
--> /uce_insertspecial.htm
--> /uce_searchbycategory.htm
--> /uce_searchbyname.htm
--> /uce_searchbysound.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /uce_overview.htm
--> /uce_shortcuts_keyboard.htm
--> /uce_overview_findingcharacters.htm
--> /uce_searchbyUvalue.htm
--> /charmap.hhc
--> /charmap.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
charmap.hlp
chkr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /checkcontents.hhc
--> /checkindex.hhk
--> /zone.htm
--> /chattingwithotherplayers.htm
--> /chatturningchatoff.htm
--> /chatturningchaton.htm
--> /checkersdraw.htm
--> /checkersjumping.htm
--> /checkersmakingkings.htm
--> /checkersmoving.htm
--> /checkersresigning.htm
--> /chkplayingstrategy.htm
--> /continuingtoplaywithsame.htm
--> /findingotherplayers.htm
--> /findnewopponent.htm
--> /gamenuchatstartup.htm
--> /gamenuexit.htm
--> /gamenufindingnew.htm
--> /gamenuskilllevel.htm
--> /keyboardaccess.htm
--> /keyboardfocus.htm
--> /netiquette.htm
--> /objectofthegame.htm
--> /otherkeystrokes.htm
--> /Troubleshooting.htm
--> /chatabbreviations.htm
--> /preliminaries.htm
--> /Connecting.htm
--> /glossary1.htm
--> /coua.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
chnscsvr.hlp
chooser.hlp
ciadmin.htm
ciquery.htm
clipbrd.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /afad_how_cb.htm
--> /clear_how_cb.htm
--> /clipbook_pagepermissions.htm
--> /clipbrd_to_file_cb.htm
--> /clipbrd_to_open_cb.htm
--> /clpembed_how_cb.htm
--> /connect_how_cb.htm
--> /copypage_how_cb.htm
--> /disconnect_how_cb.htm
--> /display_how_cb.htm
--> /remove_auditing_cb.htm
--> /save_how_cb.htm
--> /sfp_how_add_group_cb.htm
--> /sfp_how_cb.htm
--> /sfp_how_remove_cb.htm
--> /share_how_cb.htm
--> /share_how_stop_cb.htm
--> /tofd_how_cb.htm
--> /whatis_intro_cb.htm
--> /add_to_auditing_cb.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /clipbook_common_tasks.htm
--> /clipbrd.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
clipbrd.hlp


----------



## jay1327

cmconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_CMwksCertInfo.htm
--> /sag_CMcertsKeys.htm
--> /sag_CMimportExport.htm
--> /sag_CMinstall.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsDelCert.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsExport.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsFind.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsImport.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsModCert.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsMove.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewArch.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewCert.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewPhysStores.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewPurpose.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewSerStore.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsViewStores.htm
--> /sag_CM_PKIRef.htm
--> /sag_CMconcepts.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsExportPriv.htm
--> /sag_CM_displays.htm
--> /sag_CM_eximnode.htm
--> /sag_CM_mngcert.htm
--> /sag_CM_addsnap.htm
--> /sag_CMautorootupdt.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsautorootoff.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsautorooton.htm
--> /sag_CMprocstrust.htm
--> /sag_CMusingWks.htm
--> /sag_CMhowTo.htm
--> /sag_CMtopNode.htm
--> /sag_CMIntroCerts.htm
--> /sag_CMCertsCAs.htm
--> /sag_CMunCertStor.htm
--> /sag_CMunderstandWks.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsMngCompCerts.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsMngServiceCerts.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsStartCM.htm
--> /sag_CMprocsCopy.htm
--> /CMconcepts.hhc
--> /CMconP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
colormgt.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /icm_sync_monitor_printer.htm
--> /icm_add_color_profile_monitor.htm
--> /icm_add_color_profile_printer.htm
--> /icm_change_color_profile_monitor.htm
--> /icm_change_color_profile_printer.htm
--> /icm_change_rendering.htm
--> /icm_overview.htm
--> /icm_proof_repro.htm
--> /icm_remove_color_profile_monitor.htm
--> /icm_remove_color_profile_printer.htm
--> /icm_rendering_intents.htm
--> /icm_add_color_profile.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
comexp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/coua.css
--> /htm/adintro_2flc.htm
--> /comexp.hhc
--> /comexp.hhk
--> /htm/adintro_0q0j.htm
--> /htm/adintro_98vn.htm
--> /htm/adguide_5smr.htm
--> /htm/adguide_5gmr.htm
--> /htm/adguide_0eyb.htm
--> /htm/adguide_3rmt.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_35tf.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_1jeb.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_9vhv.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_5zsp.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_9dbn.htm
--> /htm/adconfiguring_23l9.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_0sxf.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_5qwj.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_6lbn.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_8o8n.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_575f.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_692r.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_60c3.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_3otv.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_4acz.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_6alv.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_6w4z.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_5hf7.htm
--> /htm/adinstal_5eur.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_6nar.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_3njn.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_9ga6.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_7far.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_87n7.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_3tdf.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_5d4e.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_3cab.htm
--> /htm/adpausedisable_2z8z.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_27eh.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_6xgz.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_9j3t.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_4x83.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_9rqx.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_836n.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_1p27.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_5xtl.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_0flf.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_38vn.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_5wdo.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_1lt8.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_14ab.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_2p6b.htm
--> /htm/adsecureconcepts_6gh3.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_6dkj.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_4mgj.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_63mv.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_8g9x.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_2cpx.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_78bp.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_4kab.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_6fnd.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_4fxb.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_8f5a.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_0xf2.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_0q3j.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_7px5.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_9p89.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_24ry.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_2hm4.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_059o.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_2eb7.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_3z77.htm
--> /htm/adsecuretasks_7qhz.htm
--> /htm/addtccpt_6ycz.htm
--> /htm/addtccpt_3g4z.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_6w8j.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_6x5v.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_7tma.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_9wvg.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_2vvp.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_5rax.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_95gj.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_6dib.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_0fc5.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_6vce.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_4ak3.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_80rp.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_2yb7.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_2oj7.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_7n6s.htm
--> /htm/addtctsk_9ulw.htm
--> /htm/adqc_035f.htm
--> /htm/adqc_6h9v.htm
--> /htm/adqc_0apf.htm
--> /htm/adqc_76lg.htm
--> /htm/adqc_51ki.htm
--> /htm/adqc_0noz.htm
--> /htm/adqc_7lnp.htm
--> /htm/adqc_0s4l.htm
--> /htm/adqc_2qb6.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_3v1v.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_6tpv.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_57a7.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_68fj.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_8xfb.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_069a.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_333n.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_5df7.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_94s3.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_28e1.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_74ab.htm
 --> /htm/adpartitions_0tq1.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_1b5f.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_7c37.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_4bfp.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_9j77.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_8wc2.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_804z.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_7cx1.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_1oz8.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_6oxg.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_08j8.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_5sfm.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_5kmq.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_9s37.htm
--> /htm/adpartitions_9n72.htm
--> /htm/adprocessrecycling_8spz.htm
--> /htm/adprocessrecycling_9oxf.htm
--> /htm/adprocessrecycling_5noz.htm
--> /htm/adprocessrecycling_0w2v.htm
--> /htm/adprocessdump_6uer.htm
--> /htm/adprocessdump_1jhv.htm
--> /htm/adprocessdump_8oxf.htm
--> /htm/adprocessdump_3lm8.htm
--> /htm/adprocessdump_7m40.htm
--> /htm/comgloss_34e1.htm
--> /htm/comicon36.gif
--> /htm/comicon27.gif
--> /htm/comicon28.gif
--> /htm/comicon07.gif
--> /htm/comicon33.gif
--> /htm/comicon34.gif
--> /htm/comicon35.gif
--> /htm/comicon29.gif
--> /htm/comicon03.gif
--> /htm/comicon32.gif
--> /htm/comicon30.gif
--> /htm/comicon31.gif
--> /htm/comicon24.gif
--> /htm/comicon25.gif
--> /htm/comicon26.gif
--> /htm/comicon14.gif
--> /htm/comicon13.gif
--> /htm/comicon21.gif
--> /htm/comicon11.gif
--> /htm/comicon12.gif
--> /htm/comicon09.gif
--> /htm/comicon08.gif
--> /htm/comicon20.gif
--> /htm/memorygates.gif
--> /htm/quecomp.gif
--> /htm/apppart10.gif
--> /htm/apppart04.gif
--> /htm/apppart01.gif
--> /htm/apppart02.gif
--> /htm/apppart03.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
comexp.hlp
common.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /common_file_save_as.htm
--> /common_link_info.htm
--> /common_move_info.htm
--> /common_open_file.htm
--> /common_quit_program.htm
--> /common_save_file.htm
--> /common_status_bar_on_off.htm
--> /common_toolbar_on_off.htm
--> /common_trans_wind_screen.htm
--> /common_use_info.htm
--> /common_embed_info.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /common_edit_undo.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
compfldr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /CF_adding.htm
--> /CF_creating.htm
--> /CF_deleting.htm
--> /CF_encrypt.htm
--> /CF_extract.htm
--> /CF_opening.htm
--> /vz_ovrvw.htm
--> /compfldr.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
compmgmt.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /system_tools_overview.htm
--> /server_services_applications_overview.htm
--> /storage_devices_overview.htm
--> /compmgmt_connect_computer.htm
--> /compmgmt_howto.htm
--> /compmgmt_concepts.htm
--> /compmgmt_topnode.htm
--> /compmgmt_understanding.htm
--> /computer_mgmt_overview.htm
--> /compmgmt.hhc
--> /compmgmt.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
compstui.hlp
conf.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /coua.css
--> /coua_nm.css
--> /conf_add_speeddial_bytyping.htm
--> /conf_audio_backnoise_manual.htm
--> /conf_audio_enable_fullduplex.htm
--> /conf_audio_mike_speakers.htm
--> /conf_audio_settings.htm
--> /conf_call.htm
--> /conf_call_accept.htm
--> /conf_call_auto_accept.htm
--> /conf_call_dialpad.htm
--> /conf_call_direct_gateway.htm
--> /conf_call_direct_ils.htm
--> /conf_call_end_call.htm
--> /conf_call_find_ip.htm
--> /conf_call_gatekeeper.htm
--> /conf_call_start_button.htm
--> /conf_call_uls.htm
--> /conf_change_myinfo.htm
--> /conf_change_securitycert.htm
--> /conf_change_securitysett.htm
--> /conf_change_uls.htm
--> /conf_collaborate.htm
--> /conf_confhost.htm
--> /conf_create_weblink.htm
--> /conf_features.htm
--> /conf_file_transfer.htm
--> /conf_file_transfer_location.htm
--> /conf_get_control.htm
--> /conf_join_meeting.htm
--> /conf_keyboard.htm
--> /conf_logon_server.htm
--> /conf_rds_password.htm
--> /conf_rds_prepare.htm
--> /conf_rds_start.htm
--> /conf_rds_stop.htm
--> /conf_receive_video.htm
--> /conf_remove_from_meeting.htm
--> /conf_remove_uls.htm
--> /conf_send_video.htm
--> /conf_share.htm
--> /conf_share_full_screen.htm
--> /conf_start_desktop_share.htm
--> /conf_stop_desktop_share.htm
--> /conf_stop_share.htm
--> /conf_tip_workalone.htm
--> /conf_video_adjust.htm
--> /conf_video_preview.htm
--> /conf_video_sending.htm
--> /conf_window_size.htm
--> /def_computer_name.htm
--> /def_directories.htm
--> /default_welcome.htm
--> /nm_access_MS.htm
--> /nm_audio.htm
--> /nm_buttons.htm
--> /nm_call_someone.htm
--> /nm_define_meeting.htm
--> /nm_help.htm
--> /nm_remote_share.htm
--> /nm_security.htm
--> /nm_security_checkcredentials.htm
--> /nm_security_checkcredentials_later.htm
--> /nm_security_password.htm
--> /nm_security_secure_call.htm
--> /nm_share.htm
--> /nm_video.htm
--> /nm_whats_new.htm
--> /outlook_procedure.htm
--> /web_help.htm
--> /legal.htm
--> /conf_allow_control.htm
--> /CONF.hhc
--> /conf.hhk
--> /conf_file_transfer_receive.htm
--> /conf_history_list.htm
--> /conf_call_mcu.htm
--> /art/nmo_a01.gif
--> /art/nmo_a02.gif
--> /art/nmo_a03.gif
--> /art/nmo_a04.gif
--> /art/nmo_A05.gif
--> /art/nmo_a06.gif
--> /art/nmo_a07.gif
--> /art/nmo_a08.gif
--> /art/nmo_a09.gif
--> /art/nmo_a10.gif
--> /art/nmo_a11.gif
--> /art/nmo_a12.gif
--> /art/nmo_c03.gif
--> /art/nmo_c01.gif
--> /art/nmo_c02.gif
--> /art/nmo_c04.gif
--> /art/nmo_c05.gif
--> /art/nmo_a16.gif
--> /art/nmo_a24.gif
--> /art/nmo_a18.gif
--> /art/nmo_a17.gif
--> /art/nmo_a22.gif
--> /art/nmo_a23.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
conf.cnt
conf.hlp
connect.cnt
connect.hlp
cpanel.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /cpanel_overview.htm
--> /cpanel_internet.htm
--> /cpanel_admintools.htm
--> /cpanelP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
cpanel.chq
cscui.hlp
cyycoins.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Cshelp.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#STRINGS
cyzcoins.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Cshelp.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#STRINGS
datetime.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /windows_date_change_date.htm
--> /windows_date_change_time.htm
--> /windows_date_turn_off_synch.htm
--> /windows_date_change_server.htm
--> /windows_date_update_time.htm
--> /windows_date_IT_overview.htm
--> /datetime.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ddeshare.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /intro_ddeshare.htm
--> /cmd_shares_exit.htm
--> /cmd_shares_selectcomputer.htm
--> /cmd_shares_trustedshares.htm
--> /dlg_addusersandgroups.htm
--> /dlg_ddesharenamepermissions.htm
--> /dlg_ddeshares.htm
--> /dlg_ddetrustedshares.htm
--> /dlg_findaccount.htm
--> /dlg_globalgroupmembership.htm
--> /dlg_localgroupmembership.htm
--> /dlg_properties.htm
--> /dlg_selectcomputer.htm
--> /dlg_trustedshareproperties.htm
--> /cmd_shares_ddeshares.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ddeshare.hhc
--> /ddeshare.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ddeshare.hlp
defrag.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /defrag_overview.htm
--> /defrag.hhc
--> /defragP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
defrag.hlp
devmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /devmgmt_conceptstopnode.htm
--> /devmgmt_howtotopnode.htm
--> /devmgr_overview.htm
--> /devmgr_overview_01.htm
--> /devmgr_s1.htm
--> /devmgr_s2.htm
--> /devmgr_s3.htm
--> /devmgr_s4.htm
--> /devmgr_change_the_resource_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_drivers.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_dvd_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_ide_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_isdn_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_mouse_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_netadapter_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_port_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_changing_power_settings.htm
--> /devmgr_configure_multimedia_devices.htm
--> /devmgr_disable_device.htm
--> /devmgr_enable_cd_digital_audio.htm
--> /devmgr_enable_device.htm
--> /devmgr_hub_power_information.htm
--> /devmgr_print_device_info.htm
--> /devmgr_reinstall_device.htm
--> /devmgr_reinstall_old_driver.htm
--> /devmgr_start_stop_nonplugplay_drivers.htm
--> /devmgr_upgrade_to_multiprocessors.htm
--> /devmgr_view_bandwidth_allocations.htm
--> /devmgr_viewing_device_by_connection.htm
--> /devmgr_viewing_device_drivers.htm
--> /devmgr_viewing_device_status.htm
--> /devices_removing_overview.htm
--> /hardware_uninstall_device.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /hardware_display_removable_icon.htm
--> /hardware_undock_laptop.htm
--> /devmgr_reinstall_nonPnP.htm
--> /Devmgr.hhc
--> /devmgr_s.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
devmgr.hlp
dfs.hlp
diagboot.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /boot_no_windows.htm
--> /boot_failsafe.htm
--> /boot_overview.htm
--> /boot_last_good.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /options_to_use_when_a_system_will_not_start.htm
--> /asr_overview.htm
--> /diagbtP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
dialer.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /dialer_whatis_intro.htm
--> /dialer_connect_using.htm
--> /dialer_dial.htm
--> /dialer_join_conference.htm
--> /dialer_new_conference.htm
--> /dialer_store_frequent.htm
--> /dialer_use_stored.htm
--> /dialer_conference_overview.htm
--> /dialer_add_server.htm
--> /hide_phone_dialer.htm
--> /dialer_add_user_network_directory.htm
--> /dialer_view_call_log.htm
--> /change_telephone_settings.htm
--> /preview_sound_video.htm
--> /take_reject_incoming_call.htm
--> /view_caller_on_video.htm
--> /dialer_change_sound_settings.htm
--> /dialer_manually_type_extra_numbers.htm
--> /dialer_ct.htm
--> /dialer_troubleshoot.htm
--> /dialer.hhc
--> /dialer.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
dialer.hlp
digiras.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageFraming.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSpan.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageLBO.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageWinkDigits.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSHLen.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageSignaling.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageEncoding.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDC_AdvancedJitter.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageEGL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageModemCountry.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageGenericWelcome.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageMultipleLines.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_Wiz_Protocols.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_TreeDialog.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageModemCC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_Protocols.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageCSU.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPagePRI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageSerialCommName.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageGenericDone.html
--> /html_help_source/Hidd_Welcome.html
--> /html_help_source/Multiple_Lines.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageComboBox.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageRadioButtons.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZLINESPEED.html
--> /html_help_source/Sequence_Numbering.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_X25_GENERAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_X25_CHANNEL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZPVCCFG.html
--> /html_help_source/WANCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageBRISwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPage_BRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageBRISwitch.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WIZ_ISA_RESOURCES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPage_ChannelInformation.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPage_ChannelInformation.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_NRZPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLine.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRGeneral.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLMI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRDLCI.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPVC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPROTOCOL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_TCPIP_TIPS.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRLMI_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_FRPVC_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_LMIPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25LINE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_LAPBDLG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_LAPBNETWORK.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_GENERAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_CHANNEL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_COUNTERS.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_INTERNATIONAL.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PACKET_INFO.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_TIMER.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_THROUGHPUT_CLASS.html
--> /html_help_source/hidd_x25_thclass_advanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_SNMODES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_SUB_MODES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PVC_ADVANCED.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_ROUTEDLG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_PVC.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25_DBIT.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_IPROUTING.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_X25ROUTER.html
--> /html_help_source/routing_table_rules.html
--> /html_help_source/how_to_configure_maps.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_LAPBPAGE.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WIZ_ELECINTERFACE.html
--> /html_help_source/hidh_wiz_clocking.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WANCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PPPCONFIG.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WizPageMSN.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageBRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageMSN.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_DigiPamAPort.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageLatency.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageStdComAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageLineProtocol.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageCT1.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDH_WizPageModemNationality.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageProtocol.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_ISA_RESOURCES.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageStdComName.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_WindowMapDlg.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageAdvCSU.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPagePRIAdvanced.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPageFracT1.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Signals.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Other.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgR2_Dnis.html
--> /html_help_source/HIDD_PropPgE1R2_Ctry.html
--> /ehlpdhtm.js
--> /Digiras.hm
--> /digiras.brs
--> /digiras.hhc
--> /digiras.hhk
--> /HTMLHELP.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

dijoy.hlp
diskmgmt.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /dm_colors.htm
--> /dm_disk_scaling.htm
--> /dm_format_partition.htm
--> /dm_properties.htm
--> /dm_refresh.htm
--> /dm_region_scaling.htm
--> /dm_rescan_disk.htm
--> /dm_view.htm
--> /dm_view_disk_properties.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_05.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_20.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_23.htm
--> /sag_DISKhowto_1.htm
--> /sag_DISKhowto_4.htm
--> /sag_DISKtview.htm
--> /dm_active_partition.htm
--> /dm_add_disk.htm
--> /dm_basicvol_overview.htm
--> /dm_create_partitions.htm
--> /dm_delete_partition.htm
--> /dm_drive_letter.htm
--> /dm_extend_basic_volume.htm
--> /dm_glossary.htm
--> /dm_initialize_disk.htm
--> /dm_manage_command_line.htm
--> /dm_mounted_drives.htm
--> /dm_overview.htm
--> /dm_status_disk.htm
--> /dm_status_volume.htm
--> /sag_DISK_best_practices_setting.htm
--> /sag_DISK_file_systems.htm
--> /sag_DISKchecklist_1.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_01.htm
--> /sag_diskconcepts_02A.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_04.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_09.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_11.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_19.htm
--> /sag_DISKconcepts_new_ways.htm
--> /sag_DISKhowto.htm
--> /sag_DISKhowto_2.htm
--> /sag_DISKtrouble.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /dm_modify_access_path.htm
--> /dm_add_new_disk.htm
--> /diskmgmtP.hhc
--> /diskmgmtP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
diskmgmt.hlp
display.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /display_desktop_icons_snap_to_grid.htm
--> /display_change_background_color.htm
--> /display_change_desktop_background.htm
--> /display_change_desktop_items.htm
--> /display_change_number_colors.htm
--> /display_change_refresh_frequency.htm
--> /display_change_screen_resolution.htm
--> /display_change_theme.htm
--> /display_change_visual_effects.htm
--> /display_change_window_fonts.htm
--> /display_ct.htm
--> /display_customize_theme.htm
--> /display_desktop_icons_arrange.htm
--> /display_desktop_icons_remove.htm
--> /display_desktop_icons_rename.htm
--> /display_assign_screensaver_password.htm
--> /display_use_large_or_small_fonts.htm
--> /display_set_web_background.htm
--> /display_setup_screensaver.htm
--> /display_themes_overview.htm
--> /display_overview_P.htm
--> /display_set_picture_as_screensaver.htm
--> /display_set_cleartype.htm
--> /display_desktop_icons_add.htm
--> /display_restore_classic_look.htm
--> /display_delete_theme.htm
--> /display_switch_to_256_colors.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_arrange_monitors.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_change_color.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_drag_between.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_extend_desktop.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_install_secondary.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_overview.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_screen_resolution.htm
--> /display_multi_monitors_select_primary.htm
--> /displayP.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
display.hlp
dkconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_DKtrouble.htm
--> /sag_DK_02.htm
--> /sag_DK_03.htm
--> /sag_DK_04.htm
--> /sag_DKchecklist.htm
--> /sag_DKhowto.htm
--> /sag_DK.htm
--> /defrag_window_layout.htm
--> /defrag_defrag.htm
--> /defrag_faq_move_beginning.htm
--> /defrag_why_fragmented.htm
--> /defrag_analyze.htm
--> /defrag_best_practices.htm
--> /defrag_overview_01.htm
--> /defrag_overview.htm
--> /sag_graphic_text_disagree.htm
--> /defrag_manage_command_line.htm
--> /DKconcepts.hhc
--> /DKconP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
drvvfp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/odbcvisualfoxprosetupdialogbox.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
drwtsn32.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /drwatson_overview.htm
--> /drwatson_setup.htm
--> /drwatson_options.htm
--> /drwatson_logfile.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /drwtsn32.hhc
--> /drwtsn32.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
drwtsn32.hlp
dsclient.hlp
dskquoui.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /sag_DQtopnode.htm
--> /sag_DQ.htm
--> /sag_DQ_03.htm
--> /sag_DQhowto.htm
--> /sag_DQchecklist.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_DQtrouble.htm
--> /nt_quota_addnewuserentries.htm
--> /nt_quota_assigndefaultlimitwarningtonewusers.htm
--> /nt_quota_changedetailscolumnorder.htm
--> /nt_quota_createreport.htm
--> /nt_quota_deleteuserentries.htm
--> /nt_quota_deletingdiskquotausers.htm
--> /nt_quota_denydiskspace.htm
--> /nt_quota_disable.htm
--> /nt_quota_displayquotainfoon_remotecomputer.htm
--> /nt_quota_documentingdiskspaceuse.htm
--> /nt_quota_enable.htm
--> /nt_quota_enablingdiskquotas.htm
--> /nt_quota_exportsettings.htm
--> /nt_quota_finduserentry.htm
--> /nt_quota_importsettings.htm
--> /nt_quota_modifyuserlimitwarningthreshold.htm
--> /nt_quota_sortlist.htm
--> /nt_quota_viewquotainformation.htm
--> /nt_diskquota_overview.htm
--> /nt_diskquota_start.htm
--> /sag_DQmanage.htm
--> /sag_DQintro.htm
--> /sag_DQ_04.htm
--> /nt_quota_update_details.htm
--> /nt_quota_folders_disks.htm
--> /nt_quota_local.htm
--> /nt_quota_quotas_and_users.htm
--> /nt_quota_filesystems.htm
--> /sag_DQ_02.htm
--> /sag_DQbest_practices.htm
--> /nt_quota_manage_command_line.htm
--> /dskquoui.hhc
--> /dskquoP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
dskquoui.hlp
dxdiag.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /dxdiag_default.htm
--> /dxdiag_02.htm
--> /dxdiag_03.htm
--> /dxdiag_04.htm
--> /dxdiag_01.htm
--> /dxdiag.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
els.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /event_overview.htm
--> /els.hhc
--> /els.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
els.hlp
eudcedit.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /use_characters.htm
--> /create_character.htm
--> /delete_char.htm
--> /display_codes.htm
--> /display_palette.htm
--> /guide_bar.htm
--> /next_prev_codes.htm
--> /prelim_pceditor_overview.htm
--> /tool_bar.htm
--> /character_registration.htm
--> /change_font.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /eudcedit.hhc
--> /eudcedit.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
eudcedit.hlp
evconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_12.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_13.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_15.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_16.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_17.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_18.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_2.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_20.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_4.htm
--> /SAG_EVmonevents_5.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_EVhowto.htm
--> /sag_EVconcepts.htm
--> /sag_EVtroubleshooting.htm
--> /sag_evnode_c_interpret.htm
--> /sag_evnode_c_security.htm
--> /sag_evnode_ht_customize.htm
--> /sag_evnode_ht_manage.htm
--> /sag_evnode_ht_view.htm
--> /sag_evnode_c_archive.htm
--> /sag_evnode_ht_security.htm
--> /event_overview_01.htm
--> /els_s1.htm
--> /els_s2.htm
--> /els_s3.htm
--> /els_s4.htm
--> /els_start_security_log_dc.htm
--> /event_overview.htm
--> /els_s0.htm
--> /selecting_another_log.htm
--> /els_specify_filefolder_audit.htm
--> /els_start_filefolder_audit.htm
--> /els_start_security_log.htm
--> /els_use_logs_troubleshoot.htm
--> /fn_fulllog.htm
--> /hc_save_log_message.htm
--> /hc_settings_reset_message.htm
--> /hc_shrink_log_size_warning.htm
--> /hc_view_refresh.htm
--> /nt_archivelog_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_eventsettings_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_filteringevents_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_findevent_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_recovingingnthalts_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_sort_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_viewdetail_how_ev.htm
--> /nt_viewevtlogs_how_nt.htm
--> /nt_viewlog_how_ev.htm
--> /els_halt_computer_howto.htm
--> /els_s5.htm
--> /Event_Viewer_URL.htm
--> /event_commandline.htm
--> /EVconcepts.hhc
--> /EVconcepts.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
evntwin.hlp
filefold.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /ff_file_compress_overview.htm
--> /ff_make_shortcut_to_network_place.htm
--> /ff_print_a_picture.htm
--> /files_folders_o.htm
--> /opt_drag.htm
--> /opt_right.htm
--> /sending_files.htm
--> /tasks_overview.htm
--> /viewing_files_folders_overview.htm
--> /win_copy_file_to_floppy.htm
--> /win_fcab_addto_sendto_menu.htm
--> /win_fcab_change_toolbars.htm
--> /win_fcab_copy_disk.htm
--> /win_fcab_create_new_shortcut.htm
--> /win_fcab_customize_single.htm
--> /win_fcab_scraps.htm
--> /win_fcab_sendto.htm
--> /windows_add_comment.htm
--> /windows_change_media_file_transfer.htm
--> /windows_change_thumbnail_image.htm
--> /windows_display_license_info.htm
--> /windows_fcab_appearance_files.htm
--> /windows_fcab_compress_file.htm
--> /windows_fcab_compress_volume.htm
--> /windows_fcab_connect_drive.htm
--> /windows_fcab_copy_file.htm
--> /windows_fcab_create_folder.htm
--> /windows_fcab_delete_files.htm
--> /windows_fcab_disconnect_drive.htm
--> /windows_fcab_email_file.htm
--> /windows_fcab_explore.htm
--> /windows_fcab_link.htm
--> /windows_fcab_look_at_files.htm
--> /windows_fcab_manage_web_docs.htm
--> /windows_fcab_move_files.htm
--> /windows_fcab_open_folders.htm
--> /windows_fcab_playall.htm
--> /windows_fcab_program_opens_file.htm
--> /windows_fcab_rename_file.htm
--> /windows_fcab_runprogram_username.htm
--> /windows_fcab_select_files.htm
--> /windows_fcab_shop_online.htm
--> /windows_fcab_slideshow.htm
--> /windows_fcab_sort_grouping.htm
--> /windows_fcab_thumbnail.htm
--> /windows_fcab_view_columns.htm
--> /windows_fcab_view_properties.htm
--> /windows_hide_file.htm
--> /windows_include_other_albums.htm
--> /windows_order_prints_online.htm
--> /windows_playall_artist.htm
--> /windows_use_pictures_as_background.htm
--> /windows_view_filmstrip.htm
--> /windows_view_tiles.htm
--> /file_propertiesP.htm
--> /sharing_files_overviewP.htm
--> /make_photo_album_on_computer.htm
--> /webfoldr_overview.htm
--> /manage_your_music.htm
--> /Manage_your_pictures.htm
--> /other_places_overview.htm
--> /personal_folders_overview.htm
--> /share_pictures_music_on_your_computer.htm
--> /using_shared_documents_folder.htm
--> /windows_shared_documents.htm
--> /Send_file_using_webfolders.htm
--> /using_webfolders_for_file_transfer.htm
--> /windows_share_your_folders.htm
--> /windows_make_folders_private.htm
--> /show_task_list_WinEx.htm
--> /windows_rename_series_files.htm
--> /filefldP.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
filefold.hlp
filemgmt.hlp
file_srv.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /file_srv_understanding.htm
--> /file_srv_bestpractice.htm
--> /file_srv_cache_options.htm
--> /file_srv_close_files.htm
--> /file_srv_command_line.htm
--> /file_srv_concepts.htm
--> /file_srv_create_share.htm
--> /file_srv_disconnect_user.htm
--> /file_srv_howto.htm
--> /file_srv_limit_number_users.htm
--> /file_srv_manage_share_properties.htm
--> /file_srv_security.htm
--> /file_srv_set_permissions.htm
--> /file_srv_special.htm
--> /file_srv_stop_sharing.htm
--> /file_srv_topnode.htm
--> /file_srv_access_permissions.htm
--> /file_srv_overview.htm
--> /file_srv_caching.htm
--> /file_srv_view_shares.htm
--> /file_srv_administering.htm
--> /file_srv_troubleshooting.htm
--> /file_srv.hhc
--> /file_srv_s.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
find.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /find_internet.htm
--> /find_save_search_results.htm
--> /find_c_search_where.htm
--> /find_c_search_wildcard.htm
--> /find_file.htm
--> /find_computer.htm
--> /find_overview.htm
--> /find_people_internet.htm
--> /find_people.htm
--> /find_change_search_engine.htm
--> /find_classic_internet_search.htm
--> /find_change_search_appearance.htm
--> /find_search_filetype.htm
--> /findP.hhc
--> /findP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
folderop.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /tip_pathname.htm
--> /win_fcab_reg_filetype.htm
--> /win_fcab_reg_filetype_modify.htm
--> /win_fcab_show_file_extensions.htm
--> /windows_viewoptions_compressedcolor.htm
--> /folderopt_overview.htm
--> /folderopt_cascade_windows.htm
--> /folderopt_change_mouse_clicks.htm
--> /folderopt_folder_look_Web.htm
--> /folderopt_open_separate.htm
--> /folderopt_show_description.htm
--> /folderopt_add_web_desktop.htm
--> /folderopt_ct.htm
--> /folderopt_autosearch_network_folders.htm
--> /folderopt_display_all_cpl_and_folder.htm
--> /folderopt_display_simple_folder_view.htm
--> /folderopt_show_cpl_in_mycomputer.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /folderopt_use_windows_classic_folders.htm
--> /Associate_file_with_program.htm
--> /Make_all_folder_views_the_same.htm
--> /folderop.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
fonts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /windows_fonts_view.htm
--> /windows_fonts_overview.htm
--> /windows_fonts_print.htm
--> /windows_fonts_similar.htm
--> /windows_fonts_truetype.htm
--> /windows_fonts_addnew.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /fonts.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
fonts.hlp
freecell.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /freecell_object.htm
--> /freecell_play.htm
--> /freecell_change_game_options.htm
--> /freecell_hints.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /freecell.hhc
--> /freecell.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
freecell.hlp
fxsclnt.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /FaxC_C_CovPageCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_Rename.htm
--> /FaxC_H_CpyCovPages.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DelCovPage.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ModCovPage.htm
--> /FaxC_H_NewCovPage.htm
--> /FaxC_C_welcome.htm
--> /FaxC_C_SendFaxCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SndFrmCCon.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FromOutlook.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FromWinApp.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FaxPrintPrefs.htm
--> /FaxC_H_EventNotify.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OutboxFolder.htm
--> /FaxC_H_CanSendOutFaxes.htm
--> /FaxC_H_RetryTrans.htm
--> /FaxC_H_PauOutFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DelIncomDocs.htm
--> /FaxC_H_PauInFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_VwSntFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SndTIFFMail.htm
--> /FaxC_H_PrntSntFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DelSntFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_EnabDevice.htm
--> /FaxC_C_Glossary.htm
--> /FaxC_T_TroubleAdd.htm
--> /FaxC_T_Troubleshoot.htm
--> /FaxC_H_VModUInf.htm
--> /FaxC_H_RemoteFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ViewPropInDocs.htm
--> /FaxC_H_MailTrnsp.htm
--> /FaxC_H_AdRemCol.htm
--> /FaxS_H_AddDevs.htm
--> /FaxS_H_Security.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DefOutPr.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OutlProp.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SItemsLoc.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FaxSecurCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ViewFaxPrint.htm
--> /FaxC_H_Install.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FirstTime.htm
--> /FaxC_C_LocalFaxCont.htm
--> /FaxC_C_NetworkFaxCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FaxPrintPrefsRemote.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ViewFaxPrintRem.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ScanDoc.htm
--> /FaxC_C_SendFaxEMailCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ConfigRecvFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ConfigSendFax.htm
--> /FaxC_C_LocalDevCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SaveSntFax.htm
--> /FaxC_C_NotifCont.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ForwArch.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FaxComponents.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenConfig.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenConsole.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenCovPage.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenFaxMonitor.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenWizard.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenFaxMonAuto.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DispHideFaxMon.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DisconnectFaxMon.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OpenApplet.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SoundsNotify.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SaveIncoming.htm
--> /FaxC_H_SaveOutgoingFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_LocalFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_Import.htm
--> /FaxC_C_SBS4.htm
--> /FaxC_C_SBS5.htm
--> /FaxC_C_AtWorkFax.htm
--> /FaxC_C_PersonalFax.htm
--> /FaxC_H_RecvOnDemand.htm
--> /FaxC_H_RecvOnDemandFaxMon.htm
--> /FaxC_H_UseSendWiz.htm
--> /FaxC_H_DefOutPrXP.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FaxDefaultXP.htm
--> /FaxC_H_FromOutlookXP.htm
--> /FAxC_H_MailTrnspXP.htm
--> /FaxC_H_OutlPropXP.htm
--> /FaxC_C_MailXP.htm
--> /FaxC_C_Mail2000.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ArchAutoDelIncom.htm
--> /FaxC_H_ArchAutoDelOut.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /fxsclnt.hhc
--> /fxsclnt.hhk
--> /FaxC_C_ConfigFaxCont.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FaxManageOutCont.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FaxManageCont.htm
--> /FaxC_C_FaxArchCont.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
fxsclnt.hlp
fxscover.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /fcpe_insert_data_fields_in_cover_page.htm
--> /fcpe_add_graphic_cover_page.htm
--> /fcpe_add_text_cover_page.htm
--> /fcpe_change_alignment_and_spacing_of_text_and_objects.htm
--> /fcpe_changing_layering_cover_page.htm
--> /fcpe_cover_page_overview.htm
--> /fcpe_display_gridlines.htm
--> /fcpe_drawing_lines_and_shapes.htm
--> /fcpe_edit_graphic_cover_page.htm
--> /fcpe_format_cover_page_text_and_objects.htm
--> /fcpe_access_cover_pages.htm
--> /fcpe_introduction.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /fxscover.hhc
--> /fxscover.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

fxsshare.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /webhelp_not_there.htm
--> /alt_url_windows_component.htm
--> /caution.gif
--> /coUA_2nd.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /elle.gif
--> /Fxs_js.js
--> /glossary.js
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /rel_top.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /copyright.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
Glossary.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /glossary.js
--> /glossary_per.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
halftone.hlp
hardware.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /hardware_config_device.htm
--> /hardware_install_device.htm
--> /hardware_install_pnp_device.htm
--> /hardware_installing_overview.htm
--> /hardware_overview.htm
--> /hardware_profiles_overview.htm
--> /hardware_repair_device.htm
--> /hardware_types_overview.htm
--> /pnp_acpi.htm
--> /pnp_and_power_mngr.htm
--> /pnp_driver_support.htm
--> /pnp_overview.htm
--> /upnp_install.htm
--> /upnp_overview.htm
--> /hardware.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
howto.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /snap_wmi_control.htm
--> /app_misc_pr_load_snapin.htm
--> /app_print_changing_settings.htm
--> /app_start_hardware_wizard.htm
--> /app_taskman.htm
--> /app_win_explorer.htm
--> /app_win_update.htm
--> /app_wordpad.htm
--> /snap_certmanager.htm
--> /snap_comp_mgmt.htm
--> /snap_defrag.htm
--> /snap_dev_mgr.htm
--> /snap_disk_admin.htm
--> /snap_filesrv_mgmt.htm
--> /snap_ipsec.htm
--> /snap_ntms.htm
--> /snap_sys_props.htm
--> /snap_sysmon.htm
--> /snap_syssrv_mgmt.htm
--> /app_install_from_network_cpanel.htm
--> /snap_start_MMC.htm
--> /app_charmap.htm
--> /app_dde_share.htm
--> /app_disk_cleanup.htm
--> /app_disk_logical.htm
--> /app_dr_watson.htm
--> /app_games.htm
--> /app_iexplorer.htm
--> /app_imagePreview.htm
--> /app_internet_props.htm
--> /app_migr_wiz.htm
--> /app_mycomputer.htm
--> /app_notepad.htm
--> /app_outlookexp.htm
--> /app_paintbrush.htm
--> /app_register.htm
--> /app_remote.htm
--> /app_soundrecorder.htm
--> /app_start_character_editor.htm
--> /app_terminal.htm
--> /app_vol_ctrl.htm
--> /app_wab.htm
--> /snap_event_viewer.htm
--> /snap_msinfo32.htm
--> /app_calculator.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
hrtz.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /hearts.hhc
--> /hearts.hhk
--> /zone.htm
--> /chatturningchatoff.htm
--> /chatturningchaton.htm
--> /continuingtoplaywithsameplayers.htm
--> /findingnewopponents.htm
--> /findingotherplayers.htm
--> /gamemenuchatstartup.htm
--> /gamemenuexit.htm
--> /gamemenufindingnew.htm
--> /gamemenuskilllevel.htm
--> /GameStrategies.htm
--> /glossary1.htm
--> /keyboardaccess.htm
--> /keyboardfocus.htm
--> /netiquette.htm
--> /ObjectOfHearts.htm
--> /otherkeystrokes.htm
--> /Passing.htm
--> /Playing.htm
--> /Preliminaries.htm
--> /Scoring.htm
--> /stratavoidinghearts.htm
--> /stratshootingthemoon.htm
--> /Troubleshooting.htm
--> /chattingwithotherplayers.htm
--> /Zabbr.htm
--> /Connecting.htm
--> /coua.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
hs.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /hs_accessibility.htm
--> /hs_control_panel.htm
--> /hs_customizing_computer.htm
--> /hs_exploring_windows.htm
--> /hs_fixing_problem.htm
--> /hs_hardware.htm
--> /hs_mobile_computing.htm
--> /hs_music_video_games_photos.htm
--> /hs_my_pictures.htm
--> /hs_networking_web.htm
--> /hs_performance_maintenance.htm
--> /hs_printing_faxing.htm
--> /hs_security_administration.htm
--> /hs_networking.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
hschelp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /hsc_autoupdate_downloading.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_install.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_options.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_overview.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_remind.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_restore.htm
--> /hsc_autoupdate_turn_on.htm
--> /hsc_compat_overview.htm
--> /hsc_overview.htm
--> /hsc_support_overview.htm
--> /hsc_tips_change_help_colors.htm
--> /hsc_tips_change_help_fonts.htm
--> /hsc_tips_change_view.htm
--> /hsc_tips_copy.htm
--> /hsc_tips_favorite_topics.htm
--> /hsc_tips_finding_topics.htm
--> /hsc_tips_keyboard_shortcuts.htm
--> /hsc_tips_move_through_topics.htm
--> /hsc_tips_popup_help.htm
--> /hsc_tips_print.htm
--> /hsc_tips_related_links.htm
--> /hsc_update_overview.htm
--> /hsc_update_system_files.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /HSChelpP.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
hypertrm.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /term_new_connection.htm
--> /term_send_file.htm
--> /term_receive_file.htm
--> /term_capture.htm
--> /term_call_remote.htm
--> /term_change_port.htm
--> /term_change_call_settings.htm
--> /term_whatis_intro.htm
--> /modem_testing.htm
--> /term_wait_for_call.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /how_to_node.htm
--> /understanding_connections.htm
--> /understanding_file_transfers.htm
--> /hyperterminal_top_node.htm
--> /hyperterminal_concepts.htm
--> /understanding_hyperterminal.htm
--> /term_change_backscroll_buffer.htm
--> /term_change_redial_options.htm
--> /term_trouble.htm
--> /term_change_columns.htm
--> /term_stop_using.htm
--> /hypertrm.hhc
--> /hypertrm.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
hypertrm.hlp
icwdial.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /icw_overview.htm
--> /icw_trb.htm
--> /icw_trb_adjust_speed.htm
--> /icw_trb_badmodem.htm
--> /icw_trb_change_number.htm
--> /icw_trb_change_number2.htm
--> /icw_trb_chkcables.htm
--> /icw_trb_closeprogs.htm
--> /icw_trb_dialingprop.htm
--> /icw_trb_giveup.htm
--> /icw_trb_giveup_isp.htm
--> /icw_trb_longdistance.htm
--> /icw_trb_modem_diag.htm
--> /icw_trb_modem_onoff.htm
--> /icw_trb_modem_set.htm
--> /icw_trb_multmodems.htm
--> /icw_trb_nodialtone.htm
--> /icw_trb_nummodems.htm
--> /icw_trb_opermsg.htm
--> /icw_trb_os.htm
--> /icw_trb_os2.htm
--> /icw_trb_phone_pickup_carrier.htm
--> /icw_trb_phone_pickup_dis.htm
--> /icw_trb_redial.htm
--> /icw_trb_reinstall_modem.htm
--> /icw_trb_remove_ras.htm
--> /icw_trb_setcallwait.htm
--> /icw_trb_tone_listen.htm
--> /icw_trb_tonepulse.htm
--> /icw_use_existing.htm
--> /icw_use_proxy.htm
--> /icwdial.hhc
--> /icwdial.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ident.hlp
ieeula.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /IEEULA.htm
--> /ieeula.hhc
--> /ieeula.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ieos.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /ieos.hhk
--> /advopt_display.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ieshared.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /caution.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /CSHELP.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /iexplor.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nobgcolor.css
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /quesmark.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /sq_blu3.gif
--> /sq_grn3.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /windows_update.htm
--> /webzine.htm
--> /app_install.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /exbar_menu.gif
--> /exbar_close.gif
--> /exbar_add.gif
--> /mb_music.gif
--> /mb_cd.gif
--> /mb_radio.gif
--> /mb_broadband.gif
--> /mb_settings.gif
--> /mb_popout.gif
--> /mb_sound.gif
--> /mb_play.gif
--> /mb_stop.gif
--> /mb_rewind.gif
--> /mb_fastforward.gif
--> /pic_tb_save.gif
--> /pic_tb_print.gif
--> /pic_tb_email.gif
--> /pic_tb_mypics.gif
--> /mb_popin.gif
--> /oexpress.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
iesupp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pss.htm
--> /shared.js
--> /iesupp.hhc
--> /iesupp.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
iewebhlp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /webzine.htm
--> /shared.js
--> /iewebhlp.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
iexplore.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /acce_ov.htm
--> /add2fav.htm
--> /add2lnx.htm
--> /browstip.htm
--> /brws_off.htm
--> /cbar_dsk.htm
--> /cert_def.htm
--> /cert_ovr.htm
--> /chg_font.htm
--> /chg_hist.htm
--> /chg_home.htm
--> /chg_tool.htm
--> /chgappr.htm
--> /chn_dsk.htm
--> /chn_svr.htm
--> /cust_app.htm
--> /dispfast.htm
--> /edit_pa.htm
--> /filedown.htm
--> /fontsize.htm
--> /gl_cache.htm
--> /ie_welc.htm
--> /keybrd.htm
--> /org_favs.htm
--> /org_lnx.htm
--> /orydfont.htm
--> /pageset.htm
--> /prevfast.htm
--> /printall.htm
--> /prof_ast.htm
--> /read_lnx.htm
--> /savetree.htm
--> /sec_asyn.htm
--> /sec_cook.htm
--> /sec_info.htm
--> /setsecur.htm
--> /sharefav.htm
--> /spec_prg.htm
--> /search_dec_tree.htm
--> /subs_upd.htm
--> /subssite.htm
--> /svpageas.htm
--> /url_def.htm
--> /url_fail.htm
--> /viewlang.htm
--> /web_hist.htm
--> /zone_ovr.htm
--> /scrsites.htm
--> /mkfavoff.htm
--> /ftp_cern.htm
--> /nscptrms.htm
--> /ftp_dir.htm
--> /ftp_over.htm
--> /lvg_nscp.htm
--> /chg_snds.htm
--> /webzine.htm
--> /add_off.htm
--> /pubcerts.htm
--> /srchasst.htm
--> /srchcust.htm
--> /web_fldr.htm
--> /autocoff.htm
--> /autocomp.htm
--> /srchlang.htm
--> /reset.htm
--> /iegetsrt.htm
--> /print_preview.htm
--> /sec_cook_del.htm
--> /sec_overview.htm
--> /sec_cook_settings.htm
--> /mediabar_ovr.htm
--> /mediabar_settings.htm
--> /pic_tb_email.htm
--> /pic_tb_ovr.htm
--> /pic_tb_print.htm
--> /pic_tb_save.htm
--> /pic_tb_turnoff.htm
--> /mediabar_popout.htm
--> /mediabar_play_music.htm
--> /mediabar_play_broadband.htm
--> /del_addr.htm
--> /toolbar_lock.htm
--> /uninstall_IE.htm
--> /privacy_policy_ovr.htm
--> /privacy_policy_view.htm
--> /privacy_report_ovr.htm
--> /set_priv_per_site.htm
--> /set_priv_custom.htm
--> /iexplore.hhc
--> /iexplore.hhk
--> /ie55.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
iexplore.hlp
imgprev.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /image_actual_size.htm
--> /image_annotate_AddText.htm
--> /image_annotate_drawBoxes.htm
--> /image_annotate_drawLines.htm
--> /image_annotate_Highlight.htm
--> /image_annotate_NextTiff.htm
--> /image_annotate_overview.htm
--> /image_annotate_select_image.htm
--> /image_annotate_toolbar.htm
--> /image_best_fit.htm
--> /image_overview.htm
--> /image_print_image.htm
--> /image_rotate.htm
--> /image_save.htm
--> /image_scroll.htm
--> /Image_toolbar.htm
--> /image_view_details.htm
--> /image_view_image.htm
--> /image_zoom_in_out.htm
--> /image_annotate_properties.htm
--> /image_edit_image.htm
--> /image_start_slideshow.htm
--> /imgPrev.hhc
--> /imgPrev.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
infrared.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /add_irda_device.htm
--> /change_location.htm
--> /establish_wireless_connection.htm
--> /irda_configure_topnode.htm
--> /IrDA_howto_topnode.htm
--> /irda_on_taskbar.htm
--> /irda_ras_connect.htm
--> /irda_ras_make_connect.htm
--> /irda_ras_topnode.htm
--> /irda_send_topnode.htm
--> /irda_setup_topnode.htm
--> /irda_status_dialog.htm
--> /irda_toggle_receive.htm
--> /irtranp_configure.htm
--> /irtranp_transfer_images.htm
--> /print_to_ir_printer.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_000.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_100.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_101.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_102.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_103.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_200.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_201.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_203.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_204.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_205.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_206.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_301.htm
--> /sag_IrDAtopnode.htm
--> /sag_IrDAtrouble_000.htm
--> /send_files_ir_cline.htm
--> /send_files_ir_drag.htm
--> /send_files_ir_open.htm
--> /send_files_ir_sendto.htm
--> /view_irda_device_properties.htm
--> /verify_irda_portables.htm
--> /make_cellphone_dialup_connection.htm
--> /wireless_networking_overview.htm
--> /sag_IrDAconcepts_001.htm
--> /irda_sound_notification.htm
--> /8021x_client_configure.htm
--> /WLAN_client_configure.htm
--> /WLAN_client_connect.htm
--> /understanding_8021x.htm
--> /WLAN_client_configuring_concept.htm
--> /WLAN_client_configure_topnode.htm
--> /IrDA_manageCMU_topnode.htm
--> /understanding_IrDA_topnode.htm
--> /using_IrDACMU_topnode.htm
--> /infrared.hhc
--> /infrared.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
infrared.hlp
input.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /input_kbd_add_kbd_layout.htm
--> /input_kbd_add_language.htm
--> /input_overview.htm
--> /input_pen_add.htm
--> /input_pen_installing_hw.htm
--> /input_pen_overview.htm
--> /input_pen_remove.htm
--> /input_pen_requirements.htm
--> /input_speech_add.htm
--> /input_speech_install.htm
--> /input_speech_overview.htm
--> /input_speech_remove.htm
--> /input_speech_requirements.htm
--> /input_switch_from_langbar.htm
--> /input_switch_from_taskbar.htm
--> /input_toolbar_hide.htm
--> /input_toolbar_overview.htm
--> /input_toolbar_show.htm
--> /input_ts_add.htm
--> /input_ts_overview.htm
--> /input_ts_remove.htm
--> /input_ts_turn_offon.htm
--> /Input.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
input.hlp
ipsecconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ipsec_adapter.htm
--> /ipsec_authentication.htm
--> /ipsec_delete.htm
--> /ipsec_export.htm
--> /ipsec_export_list.htm
--> /ipsec_filter-spec_create.htm
--> /ipsec_filter-spec_create2.htm
--> /ipsec_import.htm
--> /ipsec_ipfilter_create.htm
--> /ipsec_ipfilter_manage.htm
--> /ipsec_ipfilter_select.htm
--> /ipsec_key_exchange.htm
--> /ipsec_key_exchange_sm.htm
--> /ipsec_neg-policy_create.htm
--> /ipsec_negpol_manage.htm
--> /ipsec_negpol_select.htm
--> /ipsec_pol_activate.htm
--> /ipsec_pol_edit.htm
--> /ipsec_refresh_list.htm
--> /ipsec_rename.htm
--> /ipsec_rule_activate.htm
--> /ipsec_rule_create.htm
--> /ipsec_sec_pol_assign_domain_policy.htm
--> /ipsec_sec_pol_create.htm
--> /ipsec_sm_create.htm
--> /ipsec_sm_custom.htm
--> /ipsec_start_snap-in.htm
--> /ipsec_tunneling.htm
--> /sag_IPSECadapter.htm
--> /sag_IPSECauthenticte.htm
--> /sag_IPSECbestpract.htm
--> /sag_IPSECbpSpecial.htm
--> /sag_IPSECchecklist.htm
--> /sag_IPSECdfltpols.htm
--> /sag_IPSECdialin.htm
--> /sag_IPSECfilter-fspec.htm
--> /sag_IPSECkeyexchg.htm
--> /sag_IPSECkeyexchgsm.htm
--> /sag_IPSECnegpol-sm.htm
--> /sag_IPSECparestart.htm
--> /sag_IPSECpolassign.htm
--> /sag_IPSECpolcy-rule.htm
--> /sag_IPSECrfcs.htm
--> /sag_IPSECrule.htm
--> /sag_IPSECsecplan.htm
--> /sag_IPSECtunnel.htm
--> /sag_IPSECtunnelUI.htm
--> /sag_IPSECwebsites.htm
--> /IPSEC_adminTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_assignTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_createcfgTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_ipfilterTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_keyexchgTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_negpolTN.htm
--> /IPSEC_rulesTN.htm
--> /sag_IPSECadvreqs.htm
--> /sag_IPSECcommscene.htm
--> /sag_IPSECconcept.htm
--> /sag_IPSECfeatures.htm
--> /sag_IPSEChowto.htm
--> /sag_IPSECimplemntg.htm
--> /sag_IPSECintroduct.htm
--> /sag_IPSECtopnode.htm
--> /sag_IPSECtrouble.htm
--> /sag_IPSECwhatispolicy.htm
--> /IPSEC_Mon_Node.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_mm.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_qm.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon.htm
--> /sag_IPSECsec_con.htm
--> /sag_IPSECres_node.htm
--> /sag_ipsec_rfc_comp.htm
--> /sag_ipsec_tools.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_add.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_stats.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_find.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_refresh.htm
--> /sag_ipsecmon_stats.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov1.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov2.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov3.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov4.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov5.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov6.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov7.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov8.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und1.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und2.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und3.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und4.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und5.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und6.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und7.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und8.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und9.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und10.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und11.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und12.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und13.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und14.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und15.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und16.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Und17.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_deplnode.htm
--> /ipsec_ipsecmon_DNS.htm
--> /sag_IPSECadmin_node.htm
--> /sag_ipsec_command_line.htm
--> /sag_IPSec_Ov9.htm
--> /IPSECconcepts.hhc
--> /IPSEconP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ipsecsnp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ipsecsnp.hhc
--> /ipsecP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ipsecsnp.hlp
Ipv6.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_ovr_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_ovr_whatis.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_ovr_background.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_icmp.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_routing.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_add_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_add_standards.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_add_bibliography.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_tro_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6checklist.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6concepts.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6procedures.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_ip.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_nr.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_config_meth.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_routing_table.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_addr_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_core_topnode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_ovr_secfeatures.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_netapps.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_winsock.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_und_ie.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_instnode.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_inst.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_conf_node.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_conf_manual.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_conf_ia.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_remove.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_pro_RouteNode.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_pro_DiagNode.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_rt_view.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_rt_add.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_rt_enable.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_ping6.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_tracert.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_ifconf.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_nc.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_rc.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_MLD.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_und_ND.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_addr_node.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_aa.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr1.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr2.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr3.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr4.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr5.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr6.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_addr7.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_conf_node.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_lab_node.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_lab_inf.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_lab_tasks.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf1.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf2.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf3.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf4.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf5.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_add_Utils.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_imp_config_items.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_rt_remove.htm
--> /sag_IP_v6_ovr_features.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_pro_diag_ping6_conn.htm
--> /sag_ip_v6_imp_conf6.htm
--> /IPv6.hhc
--> /IPv6P.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
is.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /is.hhc
--> /is_w.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
isconcepts.chm


----------



## jay1327

[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /ISMain-procedures_9.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_1.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_10.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_11.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_12.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_13.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_2.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_5.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_6.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_6a.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_6b.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_7.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_8.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_20.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_24.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3a.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_28.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_5a.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_30.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_19.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_2.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_20.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_23.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_25.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_27.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_4.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_5.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_6.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_7.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_30.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_34.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_36.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_38.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_40.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_46.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_47.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_48.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_50.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_52.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_54.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_56.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_60.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_62.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_64.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_66.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_70.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_72.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_78.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_80.htm
--> /IS_redirection_topnode.htm
--> /SAG_INDEXtopnode.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_82.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_17.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3e.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3c.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3d.htm
--> /ISMain-procedures_3b.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_7b.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_6a.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_5b.htm
--> /ismain-concepts_7a.htm
--> /ismain-concepts_3.htm
--> /ISMain-concepts_44.htm
--> /is.hhc
--> /ISconcepts_w.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ixhelp.hlp
ixqlang.htm
joy.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /cpl_joy_assignport.htm
--> /cpl_joy_calibrate.htm
--> /cpl_joy_changeID.htm
--> /cpl_joy_install_gameport.htm
--> /cpl_joy_install_USB.htm
--> /cpl_joy_installing.htm
--> /cpl_joy_overview.htm
--> /cpl_joy_remove.htm
--> /cpl_joy_rudder.htm
--> /cpl_joy_test.htm
--> /cpl_joy_tshoot_install_gameport.htm
--> /cpl_joy_tshoot_install_USB.htm
--> /joy.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
keyb.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /win_kbd_cursor_blink_rate.htm
--> /win_kbd_repeat_rate.htm
--> /kbd_driver_update.htm
--> /kbd_driver_rollback.htm
--> /kbd_driver_uninstall.htm
--> /kbd_driver_details.htm
--> /win_kbd_overview.htm
--> /keyb.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
keyshort.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /keys_general.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /keyshort.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
lang.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /lang_show_unicode.htm
--> /lang_insert_unicode.htm
--> /lang_right_to_left.htm
--> /lang_unicode_control_characters.htm
--> /lang_composing_multiple_languages.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /lang_multilang_doc_overview.htm
--> /lang_char_code_input.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
langbar.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /langbar_input_switch_from_taskbar.htm
--> /langbar_input_overview.htm
--> /langbar_input_remove.htm
--> /langbar_input_switch_from_langbar.htm
--> /langbar_input_add.htm
--> /langbar_kbd_add_language.htm
--> /langbar_kbd_add_kbd_layout.htm
--> /langbar_keystroke_shortcuts.htm
--> /langbar_overview.htm
--> /langbar_overview_toolbar.htm
--> /langbar_pen_add.htm
--> /langbar_pen_change_options.htm
--> /langbar_pen_correct_errors.htm
--> /langbar_pen_install.htm
--> /langbar_pen_overview.htm
--> /langbar_pen_remove.htm
--> /langbar_pen_requirements.htm
--> /langbar_pen_toolbars.htm
--> /langbar_pen_toolbars_draw.htm
--> /langbar_pen_toolbars_EA.htm
--> /langbar_pen_use_to_draw.htm
--> /langbar_pen_write_anywhere.htm
--> /langbar_pen_write_writing_pad.htm
--> /langbar_speech_add.htm
--> /langbar_speech_addto_dictionary.htm
--> /langbar_speech_change_engines.htm
--> /langbar_speech_commands.htm
--> /langbar_speech_correct_errors.htm
--> /langbar_speech_create_profile.htm
--> /langbar_speech_getting_started.htm
--> /langbar_speech_howto_tips.htm
--> /langbar_speech_install.htm
--> /langbar_speech_mic_position.htm
--> /langbar_speech_mic_turn_onoff.htm
--> /langbar_speech_overview.htm
--> /langbar_speech_practice.htm
--> /langbar_speech_remove.htm
--> /langbar_speech_requirements.htm
--> /langbar_speech_select_profile.htm
--> /langbar_speech_train.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_add_text_labels.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_change_transparency.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_hide.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_move.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_remove_buttons.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_restore_defaults.htm
--> /langbar_toolbar_show.htm
--> /langbar_pen_use_onscreen_kbds.htm
--> /langbar_input_turn_ts_offon.htm
--> /langbar_speech_text_to_speech.htm
--> /langbar_speech_commands_voice.htm
--> /langbar_speech_commands_dictate.htm
--> /Langbar.hhc
--> /Langbar.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
license.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /lic_how_do_i_know.htm
--> /lic_how_many.htm
--> /lic_how_protected.htm
--> /lic_how_spot_illegal.htm
--> /lic_is_coa_eula.htm
--> /lic_keep_old_copy.htm
--> /lic_legal_sell_software.htm
--> /lic_make_2nd_copy.htm
--> /lic_many_types_piracy.htm
--> /lic_netmeeting.htm
--> /lic_new_version.htm
--> /lic_no_eula.htm
--> /lic_purchase_new.htm
--> /lic_questions.htm
--> /lic_sell_give_away.htm
--> /lic_software_network.htm
--> /lic_third_party.htm
--> /lic_upgrade_change_eula.htm
--> /lic_violate_agreement.htm
--> /lic_what_eula_say.htm
--> /lic_what_is_eula.htm
--> /lic_what_is_piracy.htm
--> /lic_concurrent_use.htm
--> /lic_what_to_do.htm
--> /lic_access_internet.htm
--> /license.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
magnify.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /magnify_about.htm
--> /magnify_change_window_position.htm
--> /magnify_change_window_size.htm
--> /magnify_invert_window_colors.htm
--> /magnify_kb_shortcuts.htm
--> /magnify_set_magnification_level.htm
--> /magnify_set_tracking_options.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /magnify_set_presentation_start_minimized.htm
--> /magnify_set_presentation_show_magnifier.htm
--> /magnify.hhc
--> /magnify.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
magnify.hlp
mail.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /coua.css
--> /colegal.htm
--> /moc01.htm
--> /moc01_1.htm
--> /moc02.htm
--> /moc02_1.htm
--> /moc02_2.htm
--> /moc02_2a.htm
--> /moc02_2b.htm
--> /moc02_2c.htm
--> /moc02_3.htm
--> /moc02_3a.htm
--> /moc02_3b.htm
--> /moc02_3c.htm
--> /moc04_1.htm
--> /moc04_2.htm
--> /moc04_4.htm
--> /moc04_5.htm
--> /moc04_5a.htm
--> /moc04_6.htm
--> /moc04_7.htm
--> /moc04_8.htm
--> /moc04_8a.htm
--> /moc04_9.htm
--> /moc04_14.htm
--> /moc04_18.htm
--> /moc04_18a.htm
--> /moc04_20.htm
--> /moc04_21.htm
--> /moc04_22.htm
--> /moc04_23.htm
--> /moc04_24.htm
--> /moc04_25.htm
--> /moc04_26.htm
--> /moc04_27.htm
--> /moc04_28.htm
--> /moc04_29.htm
--> /moc04_30.htm
--> /moc04_31.htm
--> /moc04_32.htm
--> /moc04_33.htm
--> /moc04_34.htm
--> /moc04_35.htm
--> /moc04_36.htm
--> /moc04_37.htm
--> /moc04_38.htm
--> /moc04_39.htm
--> /moc04_42.htm
--> /moc04_43.htm
--> /moc04_44.htm
--> /moc04_46.htm
--> /moc04_47.htm
--> /moc04_48.htm
--> /moc04_49.htm
--> /moc04_50.htm
--> /moc04_51.htm
--> /moc04_52.htm
--> /moc04_53.htm
--> /moc04_54.htm
--> /moc04_57.htm
--> /moc04_62b.htm
--> /moc04_76.htm
--> /moc04_77.htm
--> /moc04_78.htm
--> /moc04_79.htm
--> /moc04_80.htm
--> /moc05_29.htm
--> /moc07.htm
--> /moc07_1.htm
--> /moc07_2.htm
--> /moc07_5.htm
--> /moc07_6.htm
--> /moc07_7.htm
--> /moc07_8.htm
--> /moc07_11.htm
--> /moc07_12.htm
--> /moc07_13.htm
--> /moc07_14.htm
--> /moc07_22.htm
--> /moc07_23.htm
--> /moc08.htm
--> /moc08_1.htm
--> /moc08_2.htm
--> /moc08_7.htm
--> /moc08_9.htm
--> /moc10_2.htm
--> /moc10_3.htm
--> /moc08_3.htm
--> /moc08_4.htm
--> /moc08_5.htm
--> /moc08_6.htm
--> /moc08_8.htm
--> /moc08_10.htm
--> /moc08_11.htm
--> /moc08_12.htm
--> /moc08_13.htm
--> /moc08_14.htm
--> /moc08_15.htm
--> /moc07_15.htm
--> /moc07_19.htm
--> /moc07_17.htm
--> /moc07_21.htm
--> /moc07_24.htm
--> /moc07_16.htm
--> /moc07_18.htm
--> /moc07_20.htm
--> /moc04_19.htm
--> /Mail.hhc
--> /Mail.hhk
--> /xmo_09.gif
--> /xmo_10.gif
--> /xmo_12.gif
--> /xmo_11.gif
--> /xmo_01.gif
--> /xmo_02.gif
--> /xmo_05.gif
--> /xmo_06.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mfcuix.hlp
migwiz.htm
migwiz2.htm
misc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /protect_ff_c_virusP.htm
--> /advanced_server_specific.htm
--> /choosing_between_NTFS_FAT_and_FAT32.htm
--> /convert_to_NTFS_using_command.htm
--> /datacenter_server_specific.htm
--> /disk_cleanup_overview.htm
--> /dual_booting.htm
--> /errors_overview.htm
--> /KB_articles.htm
--> /locating_lost_files.htm
--> /ntfs.htm
--> /optional_specific.htm
--> /Programs_link_and_embed_concept.htm
--> /sig_verification_enable_logging.htm
--> /sig_verification_howto.htm
--> /sig_verification_search_options.htm
--> /sig_verification_tool.htm
--> /system_file_protection.htm
--> /troubleshooting_directx.htm
--> /web_resources.htm
--> /what_is_directx.htm
--> /win_format.htm
--> /win_how_much_space.htm
--> /win_naming_disk.htm
--> /wordpad_notepad_editors.htm
--> /WriteDrawCalc_finding_creating_characters.htm
--> /passport_about.htm
--> /Windows_MediaPlayer_Overview.htm
--> /tools_regeditors.htm
--> /regedit_o.htm
--> /file_systems.htm
--> /hsc_tshooter_list.htm
--> /hsc_tshooter_overview.htm
--> /compatibility_tab_and_wizard.htm
--> /Fast_User_Switching.htm
--> /computer_maint_perf_mgmt.htm
--> /win_create_DOS_startup_disk.htm
--> /uninstall_windowsxp.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mls_trb.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /multiple_language_troubleshooter.htm
--> /language_input_locale_first.htm
--> /language_multiple_character_sets.htm
--> /language_pasted_characters.htm
--> /language_use_another_program.htm
--> /language_which_program.htm
--> /language_command_prompt_font.htm
--> /language_install_languages.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mmc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /mmc_topnode.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts1_0.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts0_2.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts1_1.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts1_2.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts1_3.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts1_5.htm
--> /mmc_stcl.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts2_0.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts2_1.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts2_2.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts2_3.htm
--> /mmc_author_tree.htm
--> /mmc_author_tree_remove_snapin.htm
--> /mmc_author_tree_add_extension.htm
--> /mmc_author_tree_rename_object.htm
--> /mmc_author_window_overview.htm
--> /mmc_author_window_root.htm
--> /mmc_author_window_different.htm
--> /mmc_author_properties_overview.htm
--> /mmc_author_set_properties.htm
--> /mmc_author_save_console.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts3_0.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts4_0.htm
--> /mmc_Accessibility.htm
--> /mmc_keyboard_second_window.htm
--> /mmc_keyboard_navigate.htm
--> /mmc_keyboard_main_window.htm
--> /sag_MMCconcepts0_0.htm
--> /mmc_how_to_top.htm
--> /mmc_concepts_top.htm
--> /mmc_using_user_mode.htm
--> /mmc_using_columns.htm
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /understanding_mmc_node.htm
--> /using_mmc_node.htm
--> /modify_console.htm
--> /mmc_install_local.htm
--> /mmc_install_local_optional.htm
--> /mmc_install_remote.htm
--> /mmc_open_local.htm
--> /mmc_open_remote.htm
--> /open_mmc_consoles.htm
--> /html_help_button.gif
--> /s21ag_mcfolder.gif
--> /s22ag_mcplus.gif
--> /s23ag_mcminus.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /alttext.xml
--> /plusHot.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /mmc_using_policy.htm
--> /mmc_policy_concepts.htm
--> /policy_permit_or_restrict_snapin.htm
--> /policy_permit_or_restrict_snapin_domain.htm
--> /policy_restrict_to_permitted.htm
--> /policy_restrict_to_permitted_domain.htm
--> /policy_author_mode.htm
--> /policy_author_mode_domain.htm
--> /working_with_consoles.htm
--> /mmc_reorder_columns.htm
--> /mmc_hide_columns.htm
--> /mmc_export_columns.htm
--> /mmc_taskpads_tasks.htm
--> /elle.gif
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /important.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /rel_top.gif
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /mmc_filter_columns.htm
--> /set_policy_mmc_snapins.htm
--> /create_console_taskpad.htm
--> /create_tasks_for_taskpad.htm
--> /add_item_favorites.htm
--> /edit_taskpad_view.htm
--> /edit_tasks_for_taskpad.htm
--> /mmc_favorites_concepts.htm
--> /mmc_hide_or_display.htm
--> /mmc_organize_favorites.htm
--> /snapin_hide_or_display.htm
--> /install_snapin_published.htm
--> /install_extension_published.htm
--> /bbullet.gif
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /squarebulletgreen.gif
--> /webhelparrow.gif
--> /mmc_open_shortcut.htm
--> /mmc_view_properties.htm
--> /mmc_using_64bit.htm
--> /alt_url_snapin.htm
--> /webhelp_redirection.htm
--> /mmc_viewing_extensions.htm
--> /webhelp_not_there.htm
--> /mmc_using_diskcleanup_tab.htm
--> /administering_mmc_node.htm
--> /mmc_command_line_options.htm
--> /mmc_using_different_versions.htm
--> /sag_mmcconcepts5_0.htm
--> /mmc.hhc
--> /mmc.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mmc_dlg.hlp
mobsync.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /synchmgr_onidle.htm
--> /synchmgr_overview.htm
--> /synchmgr_schedule.htm
--> /synchmgr_synchronize_files_logon_off.htm
--> /syncmgr_synchronize_files.htm
--> /mobsync.hhc
--> /mobsync.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mobsync.hlp
mode.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_MODEtrouble_002.htm
--> /MODE_change_volume.htm
--> /MODE_changecomport.htm
--> /MODE_clone_modem.htm
--> /MODE_compression.htm
--> /MODE_configureinstalledmodem.htm
--> /MODE_connect_in_Windows.htm
--> /MODE_copy_properties.htm
--> /MODE_data_connection_preferences.htm
--> /MODE_disconnect_times.htm
--> /MODE_hardware.htm
--> /MODE_initialization_commands.htm
--> /MODE_install_unsupported_modem.htm
--> /MODE_installmodem.htm
--> /MODE_log_commands.htm
--> /MODE_port_speed.htm
--> /MODE_remove.htm
--> /MODE_test_modem.htm
--> /MODE_wait_dialtone.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_001.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_111.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_112.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_113.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_114.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_116.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_120.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_202.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_204.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_206.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_207.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_208.htm
--> /sag_MODEconcepts_211.htm
--> /sag_MODEtrouble_001.htm
--> /MODE_change_country.htm
--> /MODE.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
modem.hlp
mouse.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /win_reverse_mouse_buttons.htm
--> /win_double_click.htm
--> /win_pointer_speed.htm
--> /win_pointers_changing.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /win_enable_mouse_wheel.htm
--> /win_mouse_change_scrolling.htm
--> /win_pointer_hide.htm
--> /win_pointer_snapto.htm
--> /win_mouse_clicklock.htm
--> /win_pointer_visibility.htm
--> /win_mouse_buttons.htm
--> /mouse.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mouse.hlp
mpconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_addcounter.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_alertaction.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_alertgenl.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_changelogs.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_commonprocs.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_configurealert.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_configurectrlogs.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_configuretracelog.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_createanalert.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_createctrlog.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_createtracelog.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_deletelogs.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_files.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_getdetails.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_removecounters.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_schedule.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_startstoplog.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_top.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_tracebuffer.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_tracegenl.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_window.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_workingwithdata.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_workingwithsettings.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_addcounters.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_change_props.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_copy.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_customconsole.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_dataproperties.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_delete_counters.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_generalproperties.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_generalproperties2.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_getdetails.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_highlight.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_insertctrl.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_legend.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_monitorcountersonremotecomputer.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_printscreen.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_saveconsole.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_savehtml.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_savehtml2.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_setgraphproperties.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_usent4.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_usewmi.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_whatcounters.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_window.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_workingwithcounters.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_workingwithdata.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_workingwithsettings.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_workingwithviews.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_workwithlogfiles.htm
--> /SAG_MPchecklist.htm
--> /sag_MPmonperf.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_00.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_01.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_02.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_02a.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_04.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_05.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_06.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_08.htm
 --> /SAG_MPmonperf_09.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_10.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_13.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_13a.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_13b.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_14.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_15.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_18.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_19.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_21.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_25.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_26.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_28.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_33.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_34.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_35.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_38.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_39.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_40.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_41.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_42.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_43.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_44.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_45.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_47.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_48.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_50.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_52.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_53.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_66.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_77.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_94.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_95.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_96.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_97.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_99.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_howto.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_memset.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_memtop.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_ntsvctop.htm
--> /SAG_MPmonperf_seemem.htm
--> /sag_MPtopnode.htm
--> /sag_MPupgradepath.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_addobject.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_copysetappearancerproperties.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_savedatalogas.htm
--> /adminperf.htm
--> /sag_mpmonperf_100.htm
--> /manage_command_perf.htm
--> /MPconcepts.hhc
--> /MPconP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

was kind of wondering about the How to files down the middle never seen files like that in any of my computers

mplayer2.cnt
mplayer2.hlp
mpnetwrk.hlp
msconfig.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /msconfig_usage.htm
--> /msconfig_diagnostic_startup.htm
--> /msconfig_selective_startup.htm
--> /msconfig_system_file_tabs.htm
--> /msconfig_startup_options.htm
--> /msconfig_startup_tab.htm
--> /msconfig_other_options.htm
--> /msconfig.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
msdasc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkprovider_tab.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkconnection_tab.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkconnection_tab_for_sql_server.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkconnection_tab_for_jet.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkconnection_tab_for_oracle.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkconnection_tab_for_odbc.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkadvanced_tab.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkall_tab.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkedit_property_value_dialog_box.htm
--> /htm/oledbdatalinkdata_link_api_reference.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mshearts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /hearts_strategy.htm
--> /hearts_novice.htm
--> /hearts_score.htm
--> /hearts_object.htm
--> /mshearts.hhc
--> /mshearts.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mshearts.cnt
mshearts.hlp
msinfo32.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /msinfo_usb.htm
--> /msinfo_concepts.htm
--> /msinfo_conflicts_sharing.htm
--> /msinfo_display.htm
--> /msinfo_display_data.htm
--> /msinfo_DMA.htm
--> /msinfo_drivers.htm
--> /msinfo_environment_variables.htm
--> /msinfo_find_command.htm
--> /msinfo_forced_hardware.htm
--> /msinfo_hardware_resources.htm
--> /msinfo_howto.htm
--> /msinfo_infrared.htm
--> /msinfo_input.htm
--> /msinfo_IO.htm
--> /msinfo_irqs.htm
--> /msinfo_loaded_modules.htm
--> /msinfo_memory.htm
--> /msinfo_modem.htm
--> /msinfo_multimedia.htm
--> /msinfo_network.htm
--> /msinfo_network_connections.htm
--> /msinfo_ole_registration.htm
--> /msinfo_open_file.htm
--> /msinfo_overview.htm
--> /msinfo_overview_01.htm
--> /msinfo_ports.htm
--> /msinfo_print.htm
--> /msinfo_print_jobs.htm
--> /msinfo_printing.htm
--> /msinfo_problem_devices.htm
--> /msinfo_program_groups.htm
--> /msinfo_run_tool.htm
--> /msinfo_running_tasks.htm
--> /msinfo_save_text.htm
--> /msinfo_saving_data.htm
--> /msinfo_services.htm
--> /msinfo_software_environment.htm
--> /msinfo_startup_programs.htm
--> /msinfo_storage.htm
--> /msinfo_system_summary.htm
--> /msinfo_understanding.htm
--> /msinfo_components.htm
--> /msinfo_cert_drivers.htm
--> /msinfo_cdrom.htm
--> /msinfo_sound_device.htm
--> /msinfo_error_reporting.htm
--> /msinfo_command_line.htm
--> /msinfo_administering.htm
--> /msinfo32.hhc
--> /msinfo32.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
msnauth.cnt
msnauth.hlp
msoe.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /align_format_paragraph.htm
--> /html_insert_link.htm
--> /inetml_trb.htm
--> /inetnws_callisp.htm
--> /mail_advanced_smime.htm
--> /mail_certificate_change_trust.htm
--> /mail_certificate_obtain.htm
--> /mail_format_overview.htm
--> /mail_hotkeys.htm
--> /mail_messlist_icons.htm
--> /mail_overview_send_secure_messages.htm
--> /mail_security_zones.htm
--> /mail_send_check_names.htm
--> /mail_send_message_with_certificate.htm
--> /mail_setdefault.htm
--> /mail_start_organize_messages.htm
--> /mail_wab_export_mess.htm
--> /mail_wab_import_mess.htm
--> /mailnews_combo_get_started.htm
--> /mailnews_customize_toolbar.htm
--> /mailnews_find_messages.htm
--> /mailnews_format_font.htm
--> /mailnews_insert_bullet.htm
--> /mailnews_read_intl_messages.htm
--> /mailnews_turn_on_html.htm
--> /mailnews_stationery_add.htm
--> /mailnews_stationery_create.htm
--> /mailsend_auto_encrypt.htm
--> /mailtrb_downloading_mail.htm
--> /mailtrb_no_groups.htm
--> /mailtrb_not_connecting_to_ip.htm
--> /msg_store_on_combine.htm
--> /news_cancel_posted_message.htm
--> /news_check_spell.htm
--> /news_combine_decode.htm
--> /news_compact_mail_folders.htm
--> /news_connect_some.htm
--> /news_display_options.htm
--> /news_find_messages.htm
--> /news_finding_newsgroups.htm
--> /news_increase_disk_space.htm
--> /news_newsgroups_intro.htm
--> /news_offline_download_many_newsgroups.htm
--> /news_offline_intro.htm
--> /news_post_replies_overview.htm
--> /news_posting_encoded.htm
--> /news_purge_cache.htm
--> /news_suspend_message_download.htm
--> /news_switching_mailnews.htm
--> /news_view_attachments.htm
--> /news_view_replies_only.htm
--> /news_view_unread_only.htm
--> /news_viewing_options.htm
--> /news_wrap.htm
--> /newstrb_no_mail.htm
--> /nwspr_add_remove_columns.htm
--> /nwspr_auto_mark.htm
--> /nwspr_change_default_fonts.htm
--> /nwspr_change_priority.htm
--> /nwspr_changing_servers.htm
--> /nwspr_customize_display.htm
--> /nwspr_customize_folder_list.htm
--> /nwspr_customize_preview_pane.htm
--> /nwspr_download_articles.htm
--> /nwspr_posting_articles.htm
--> /nwspr_posting_replies.htm
--> /nwspr_save_sent_items.htm
--> /nwspr_subscribing_newsgroups.htm
--> /nwspr_viewing_unsubscribed_newsgroups.htm
--> /plsml_add_folder.htm
--> /plsml_changing_mail_servers.htm
--> /plsml_check_new_messages.htm
--> /plsml_del_msg.htm
--> /plsml_fwd_msg.htm
--> /plsml_move_copy_message.htm
--> /plsml_print_msg.htm
--> /plsml_read_messages.htm
--> /plsml_sending_messages.htm
--> /receiving_encrypted_messages.htm
--> /tips_goto_other_programs.htm
--> /tips_for_newsgroups.htm
--> /tips_save_in_wab.htm
--> /html_insert_pic.htm
--> /html_insert_file.htm
--> /insert_overview.htm
--> /rules_about_news.htm
--> /rules_mail_apply.htm
--> /rules_mail_create.htm
--> /rules_mail_modify.htm
--> /rules_mailnews_block.htm
--> /rules_mailnews_remove.htm
--> /rules_news_create.htm
--> /rules_about_mail.htm
--> /rules_mailnews_manage_blocked.htm
--> /about_connection_mgmt.htm
--> /import_addressbook.htm
--> /export_addressbook.htm
--> /mailnews_export_ov.htm
--> /mailnews_import_ov.htm
--> /import_mail_accounts.htm
--> /import_news_accounts.htm
--> /mail_imap_about.htm
--> /mail_imap_read_messages.htm
--> /mail_imap_subscribe_folders.htm
--> /mailnews_viewfilters_advanced.htm
--> /mailnews_viewfilters_basic.htm
--> /mailnews_viewfilters_overview.htm
--> /plsml_del_msg_imap.htm
--> /html_insert_sound.htm
--> /mailnews_sig_add.htm
--> /conn_check_messages.htm
--> /conn_connect_oe.htm
--> /mail_imap_sync_folders.htm
--> /multi_user_ov.htm
--> /multi_delete_user.htm
--> /multi_switch_user.htm
--> /multi_user_add_new.htm
--> /multi_change_user.htm
--> /mailnews_play_sound.htm
--> /news_unscramble_messages.htm
--> /nwspr_read_messages.htm
--> /mailnews_ignore_conversations.htm
--> /mailnews_watch_conversations.htm
--> /mail_revocation_check.htm
--> /product_imn.htm
--> /mailnews_stationery_new.htm
--> /news_delete_logfile.htm
--> /rules_mailnews_block_ov.htm
--> /plsml_del_msg_http.htm
--> /mail_change_store_location.htm
--> /msg_store_IMAP.htm
--> /plsml_del_msg_news.htm
--> /mailnews_flag_message.htm
--> /mailnews_receipts_create.htm
--> /mail_setup_multiple_certificates.htm
--> /cool_mail.htm
--> /mess9.gif
--> /mess1.gif
--> /mess10.gif
--> /mess11.gif
--> /mess12.gif
--> /mess13.gif
--> /mess14.gif
--> /mess15.gif
--> /mess16.gif
--> /mess17.gif
--> /mess18.gif
--> /mess19.gif
--> /mess2.gif
--> /mess20.gif
--> /mess21.gif
--> /mess22.gif
--> /mess23.gif
--> /mess24.gif
--> /mess25.gif
--> /mess26.gif
--> /mess27.gif
--> /mess28.gif
--> /mess29.gif
--> /mess3.gif
--> /mess30.gif
--> /mess31.gif
--> /mess32.gif
--> /mess33.gif
--> /mess34.gif
--> /mess35.gif
--> /mess36.GIF
--> /mess37.gif
--> /mess38.GIF
--> /mess39.gif
--> /mess4.gif
--> /mess40.gif
--> /mess41.gif
--> /mess42.gif
--> /mess5.gif
--> /mess6.gif
--> /mess7.gif
--> /mess8.gif
--> /H_qlogo.gif
--> /ieshared.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /caution.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /CSHELP.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /iexplor.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nobgcolor.css
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /quesmark.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /sq_blu3.gif
--> /sq_grn3.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /windows_update.htm
--> /webzine.htm
--> /app_install.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /exbar_menu.gif
--> /exbar_close.gif
--> /exbar_add.gif
--> /mb_music.gif
--> /mb_cd.gif
--> /mb_radio.gif
--> /mb_broadband.gif
--> /mb_settings.gif
--> /mb_popout.gif
--> /mb_sound.gif
--> /mb_play.gif
--> /mb_stop.gif
--> /mb_rewind.gif
--> /mb_fastforward.gif
--> /pic_tb_save.gif
--> /pic_tb_print.gif
--> /pic_tb_email.gif
--> /pic_tb_mypics.gif
--> /mb_popin.gif
--> /oexpress.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> /sq_grn3.gif
--> /quesmark.gif
--> /sq_blu3.gif
--> /oexpress.gif
--> /msoe.hhc
--> /msoe.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
msoe.hlp
msoeacct.hlp
msorcl32.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/odbcoracleconnection_string_attributes.htm
--> /htm/odbcoraclemicrosoft_odbc_driver_for_oracle_setup_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcoraclemicrosoft_odbc_for_oracle_connect_dialog_box.htm
--> /htm/odbcoracleproduct_support.htm
--> /htm/odbcoraclesoftware_support_levels.htm
--> /htm/odbcoraclesqlcolumns.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /msorcl32.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mspaint.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /paint_set_default_colors.htm
--> /paint_acquire_from_scanner_camera.htm
--> /paint_blackwhite.htm
--> /paint_change_size.htm
--> /paint_lines.htm
--> /paint_curves.htm
--> /paint_freeform_lines.htm
--> /paint_squares.htm
--> /paint_polygons.htm
--> /paint_ovals.htm
--> /paint_brush.htm
--> /paint_fill.htm
--> /paint_text.htm
--> /paint_erase_small.htm
--> /paint_erase_large.htm
--> /paint_clear_image.htm
--> /paint_airbrush.htm
--> /paint_trans_opaque.htm
--> /paint_flip_picture.htm
--> /paint_skew_picture.htm
--> /paint_grid.htm
--> /paint_change_color.htm
--> /paint_not_in_color_box.htm
--> /paint_custom_colors.htm
--> /paint_cutout_select.htm
--> /paint_cutout_copy_move.htm
--> /paint_insert_file.htm
--> /paint_wallpaper.htm
--> /mspaint_overview.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /paint_ct.htm
--> /paint_color_box.htm
--> /paint_cutout_save.htm
--> /paint_enlarge_area.htm
--> /paint_invert.htm
--> /paint_print.htm
--> /paint_toolbox.htm
--> /paint_undo.htm
--> /paint_zoom.htm
--> /paint_send_image.htm
--> /mspaint.hhc
--> /mspaint.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mspaint.hlp
mstask.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /view_remote.htm
--> /agent_change_schedule.htm
--> /agent_overview.htm
--> /agent_plus_at.htm
--> /agent_remove_task.htm
--> /agent_run_now.htm
--> /agent_schedule_disable.htm
--> /agent_turning_off.htm
--> /agent_view_log.htm
--> /at_service_account.htm
--> /disable_sched_tasks.htm
--> /task_schedulesecurity.htm
--> /agent_add_task.htm
--> /Tasksched_ct.htm
--> /TS_troubleshoot.htm
--> /agent_power_manage.htm
--> /agent_idle_time.htm
--> /agent_notify.htm
--> /security_settings.htm
--> /ex_password.htm
--> /ad_sec_settings.htm
--> /Set_perm.htm
--> /understand_remote.htm
--> /mstask.hhc
--> /mstask_w.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
mstask.hlp
mstsc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /mstsc_use_shortcut_keys.htm
--> /mstsc_autologon.htm
--> /mstsc_bitmap_caching.htm
--> /mstsc_change_color_settings.htm
--> /mstsc_change_screensize.htm
--> /mstsc_configure_shortcut_keys.htm
--> /mstsc_cut_paste.htm
--> /mstsc_data_compression.htm
--> /mstsc_disconnect.htm
--> /mstsc_local_files.htm
--> /mstsc_logoff.htm
--> /mstsc_map_local_com.htm
--> /mstsc_map_local_drives.htm
--> /mstsc_map_local_printer.htm
--> /mstsc_new_connection.htm
--> /mstsc_open_saved_connections.htm
--> /mstsc_print_local.htm
--> /mstsc_procs.htm
--> /mstsc_reconnect.htm
--> /mstsc_save_connections.htm
--> /mstsc_start_program.htm
--> /mstsc_topnode.htm
--> /mstsc_troubleshoot.htm
--> /mstsc_use.htm
--> /mstsc_audio.htm
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /coUA.css
--> /note.gif
--> /mstsc_display_connection_bar.htm
--> /mstsc_copy_localremote.htm
--> /mstsc_copy_remotelocal.htm
--> /rel_top.gif
--> /mstsc_tshoot_probs.htm
--> /mstsc_tshoot_nonlic.htm
--> /mstsc_tshoot_lic.htm
--> /shared.js
--> /alttext.xml
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /mstsc_optimize_perf.htm
--> /mstsc.hhc
--> /mstsc.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
netcfg.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /x.25_overvw.htm
--> /access_isdn.htm
--> /access_l2tp.htm
--> /access_pptp.htm
--> /access_serial.htm
--> /answer_1.htm
--> /auth_chap.htm
--> /auth_eap.htm
--> /auth_mschap.htm
--> /auth_mschapv2.htm
--> /auth_pap.htm
--> /auth_spap.htm
--> /AuthIntro.htm
--> /Callback.htm
--> /ClientforMSNetworks.htm
--> /Conn_Dialup.htm
--> /Conn_Phone.htm
--> /Conn_reconfig.htm
--> /Conn_VPN.htm
--> /data_encryption.htm
--> /dial_connect_concept.htm
--> /error_contents.htm
--> /FileandPrintSharing.htm
--> /hc_huntgroup.htm
--> /hc_operatordial.htm
--> /hc_redial.htm
--> /hnw_firewall_log_understanding.htm
--> /hnw_firewall_view_log.htm
--> /hnw_services_overview.htm
--> /HowTo_Add_Component.htm
--> /howto_autoconn.htm
--> /Howto_Autodial.htm
--> /Howto_Conn_Broadband.htm
--> /HowTo_Conn_LAN.htm
--> /HowTo_Conn_LAN_status.htm
--> /HowTo_Conn_Phone.htm
--> /Howto_Copy_Conn.htm
--> /HowTo_Disable_Component.htm
--> /howto_disable_sw_compression.htm
--> /HowTo_Enable_Component.htm
--> /Howto_Enable_DHCP.htm
--> /howto_enable_smartcard.htm
--> /Howto_I_client.htm
--> /Howto_Incoming_Callback.htm
--> /HowTo_isdn.htm
--> /howto_optional_nw_components.htm
--> /howto_order_directparallel.htm
--> /howto_redial.htm
--> /HowTo_Remove_Component.htm
--> /howto_scripting.htm
--> /howto_scripting_commands.htm
--> /howto_scripting_comments.htm
--> /howto_scripting_expressions.htm
--> /howto_scripting_keywords.htm
--> /howto_scripting_ReservedWords.htm
--> /howto_scripting_StringLiterals.htm
--> /howto_scripting_structure.htm
--> /howto_scripting_SystemVariables.htm
--> /howto_scripting_variables.htm
--> /howto_sec_dialup.htm
--> /howto_sec_vpn.htm
--> /howto_share_conn_apps.htm
--> /howto_start_lcp.htm
--> /howto_stop_lcp.htm
--> /HowTo_x.25.htm
--> /i_ppp_inf.htm
--> /i_ppp_internet.htm
--> /i_ppp_protocols.htm
--> /i_ppp_ras.htm
--> /i_ppp_rfc.htm
--> /i_pppoe_protocols.htm
--> /inc_tcp_rules.htm
--> /install_x25.htm
--> /int_isp.htm
--> /ipsec.htm
--> /isdn_overvw.htm
--> /isdn_settings.htm
--> /modem_config.htm
--> /mppe.htm
--> /NWConn_BestPractices.htm
--> /optional_nw_components.htm
--> /protocol_slip.htm
--> /protocol_support.htm
--> /ras_autodial_overview.htm
--> /ras_clients.htm
--> /ras_config_incoming_tcpip.htm
--> /ras_config_ipx.htm
--> /ras_hardware.htm
--> /ras_how_arluss.htm
--> /ras_how_***.htm
--> /ras_how_c.htm
--> /ras_how_cacr.htm
--> /ras_how_cl.htm
--> /ras_how_csfr.htm
--> /ras_how_gtlb.htm
--> /ras_how_m.htm
--> /ras_how_r.htm
--> /ras_how_rk.htm
--> /ras_how_sh.htm
--> /ras_how_stes.htm
--> /ras_how_urtfrl.htm
--> /ras_lan_protocols_tcpip.htm
--> /ras_multilink_overview.htm
--> /ras_rasmon_overview.htm
--> /ras_security_connecting_through.htm
--> /ras_security_hosts.htm
--> /rasdial.htm
--> /SAG_NWConChecklist_1.htm
--> /Sec_dialup.htm
--> /Sec_vpn.htm
--> /Share_conn_settings.htm
--> /Term_Scripts_overview.htm
--> /To_disconnect.htm
--> /using_automate_conn.htm
--> /Using_Callback.htm
--> /using_devicelog.htm
--> /using_reconfig.htm
--> /using_status.htm
--> /using_terminal.htm
--> /vpn_administration.htm
--> /vpn_adv_address_sec.htm
--> /vpn_adv_cost.htm
--> /vpn_adv_prot_support.htm
--> /vpn_adv_security.htm
--> /access_directparallel.htm
--> /int_access.htm
--> /ras_config_incoming_tcpip_defaultgw.htm
--> /allowing_access.htm
--> /Conn_incoming.htm
--> /Conn_LAN.htm
--> /Connection_Types.htm
--> /hnw_services_add.htm
--> /hnw_services_delete.htm
--> /hnw_services_edit.htm
--> /HowTo_config_clientforMSNetworks.htm
--> /Howto_conn_direct.htm
--> /Howto_conn_directparallel.htm
--> /Howto_Conn_incoming.htm
--> /Howto_Mod_Bindings_Order.htm
--> /Howto_Mod_Prov_Order.htm
--> /HowTo_share_conn.htm
--> /i_client.htm
--> /installing_isdn.htm
--> /ras_lan_protocols_ipx.htm
--> /ras_overview.htm
--> /ras_security_connection.htm
--> /ras_security_features.htm
--> /SAG_NWConChecklist.htm
--> /Share_conn_overvw.htm
--> /trouble_all.htm
--> /smartcard.htm
--> /conn_direct.htm
--> /howto_highspeed_repair.htm
--> /howto_turnoff_ipheader.htm
--> /modifiers.htm
--> /using_certs_bootstrap.htm
--> /ras_rasdial_overview.htm
--> /ras_security_scripts.htm
--> /hnw_bridge_add.htm
--> /hnw_bridge_delete.htm
--> /hnw_bridge_enable.htm
--> /hnw_bridge_install.htm
--> /hnw_bridge_remove_connection.htm
--> /hnw_dc_rename_icon.htm
--> /hnw_disable_security_logging.htm
--> /hnw_DialCredents_understanding.htm
--> /hnw_dc_allow_control.htm
--> /hnw_dc_conn_repair.htm
--> /hnw_dc_control_ics_client.htm
--> /hnw_dc_show_icon.htm
--> /hnw_dc_understanding.htm
--> /hnw_dc_using.htm
--> /hnw_dc_view_status.htm
--> /hnw_enable_firewall.htm
--> /hnw_enable_security_logging.htm
--> /hnw_firewall_log_save.htm
--> /hnw_firewall_log_adjust.htm
--> /hnw_firewall_log_defaults.html
--> /hnw_icmp_disable.htm
--> /hnw_icmp_select.htm
--> /hnw_understanding_bridge.htm
--> /hnw_understanding_firewall.htm
--> /hnw_dc_dialup_establish.htm
--> /Howto_Conn_VPN.htm
--> /hnw_plugin_using.htm
--> /netcfgP.hhc
--> /netcfgP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

netcfg.hlp
network.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /hn_topology10_art.htm
--> /hn_topology11_art.htm
--> /hn_topology12_art.htm
--> /hn_topology2_art.htm
--> /hn_topology3_art.htm
--> /hn_topology4_art.htm
--> /hn_topology5_art.htm
--> /hn_topology6_art.htm
--> /hn_topology7_art.htm
--> /hn_topology8_art.htm
--> /hn_topology9_art.htm
--> /hnw_connect_computers_together.htm
--> /hnw_equipment_needs.htm
--> /hnw_foreign.htm
--> /hnw_host_computer.htm
--> /hnw_mixed_network_environ.htm
--> /hnw_modems.htm
--> /hnw_network_adapters.htm
--> /hnw_overview.htm
--> /hnw_private_public_interface.htm
--> /hnw_requirements.htm
--> /hnw_sample_table.htm
--> /net_connect_lan.htm
--> /net_open_net_folder.htm
--> /windows_network_changename.htm
--> /hn_topology1_art.htm
--> /hnw_setupP.htm
--> /hnw_add_new_computer_setupP.htm
--> /hnw_wizard_overviewP.htm
--> /hn_topology13_art.htm
--> /hn_topology14_art.htm
--> /hn_topology15_art.htm
--> /hn_topology16_art.htm
--> /hnw_checklistP.htm
--> /hnw_component_overviewP.htm
--> /ics_othercompP.htm
--> /hnw_preexisting_network_overviewP.htm
--> /hnw_determine_internet_connection.htm
--> /hnw_comp_name_description.htm
--> /hnw_nohost_computerP.htm
--> /hnw_change_ics_host.htm
--> /hnw_disable_ICS_Win2000.htm
--> /hnw_disable_ICS_Win98SE.htm
--> /hnw_disable_ICS_WinME.htm
--> /hnw_ipx_fileandprint_sharingP.htm
--> /hnw_internal_external_nic.htm
--> /hnw_run_NSW_from_floppy.htm
--> /hnw_create_network_setup_disk.htm
--> /hnw_howto_connectP.htm
--> /hn_topology17_art.htm
--> /hn_topology18_art.htm
--> /hn_topology19_art.htm
--> /hn_topology20_art.htm
--> /hn_topology21_art.htm
--> /hn_topology22_art.htm
--> /hnw_enable_ipx_win9x.htm
--> /hnw_enable_ipx_w2k.htm
--> /hn_topology24_art.htm
--> /hn_topology23_art.htm
--> /networkP.hhc
--> /networkP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat1.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /windows_wmi_overview.htm
--> /wmi_control_overview.htm
--> /wmi_turn_error_logging_on_off.htm
--> /wmi_back_up_repository.htm
--> /wmi_change_default_script_namespace.htm
--> /wmi_s0.htm
--> /wmi_s1.htm
--> /wmi_add_user_or_group.htm
--> /wmi_modify_permissions.htm
--> /wmi_managing_security.htm
--> /newfeat1.hhc
--> /newfeat1.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat1.hlp
newfeat2.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat2.hlp
newfeat3.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat3.hlp
newfeat4.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat4.hlp
newfeat5.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
newfeat5.hlp
nmchat.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /NMChat.hhc
--> /NMChat.hhk
--> /coua.css
--> /coua_nm.css
--> /conf_chat_font_option.htm
--> /conf_chat_info_display_option.htm
--> /conf_chat_message_send.htm
--> /conf_chat_msg_format_option.htm
--> /nm_chat.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
 --> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nmwhiteb.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /NMWHiteb.hhc
--> /NMWhiteb.hhk
--> /coua.css
--> /coua_nm.css
--> /conf_wb_addpage.htm
--> /conf_wb_cutpaste_to.htm
--> /conf_wb_eraser.htm
--> /conf_wb_early_version.htm
--> /conf_wb_freehand.htm
--> /conf_wb_gotopage.htm
--> /conf_wb_grab_area.htm
--> /conf_wb_highlight.htm
--> /conf_wb_line.htm
--> /conf_wb_lock.htm
--> /conf_wb_rem_pointer.htm
--> /conf_wb_shape.htm
--> /conf_wb_syncpage.htm
--> /conf_wb_text.htm
--> /conf_wb_toolbox.htm
--> /conf_wb_zoom.htm
--> /nm_whiteboard.htm
--> /conf_wb_move.htm
--> /nmo_b01.gif
--> /nmo_b02.gif
--> /nmo_b03.gif
--> /nmo_b04.gif
--> /nmo_b05.gif
--> /nmo_b06.gif
--> /nmo_b07.gif
--> /nmo_b08.gif
--> /nmo_b09.gif
--> /nmo_b10.gif
--> /nmo_b11.gif
--> /nmo_b12.gif
--> /nmo_b13.gif
--> /nmo_b14.gif
--> /nmo_b15.gif
--> /nmo_b16.gif
--> /nmo_b20.gif
--> /nmo_b17.gif
--> /nmo_b18.gif
--> /nmo_b19.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nocontnt.cnt
nofts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /prof_specific.htm
--> /server_specific.htm
--> /windows_non_specific.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
notepad.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /win_notepad_wrapping_text.htm
--> /win_notepad_delete_text.htm
--> /win_notepad_finding_words.htm
--> /win_notepad_goto_line.htm
--> /win_notepad_header_footer.htm
--> /win_notepad_page_setup.htm
--> /win_notepad_print.htm
--> /win_notepad_replacing_words.htm
--> /win_notepad_time_date.htm
--> /win_notepad_tracking_time.htm
--> /win_notepad_utf_description.htm
--> /win_notepad_whatis_intro.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /win_notepad_font.htm
--> /notepad.hhc
--> /notepad.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
notepad.hlp
ntart.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /0128.gif
--> /11a.gif
--> /12a.gif
--> /13.gif
--> /14.gif
--> /15.gif
--> /16.gif
--> /17.gif
--> /18.gif
--> /19.gif
--> /active_lan_icon.gif
 --> /BackHelp.gif
--> /buttonen.gif
--> /certchain.gif
--> /CLOSE.gif
--> /cnctprnt.gif
--> /cnctserl.gif
--> /cnctUSBa.gif
--> /cnctUSBb.gif
--> /contentgrow.gif
--> /contentshrink.gif
--> /CSHELP.gif
--> /detailed.gif
--> /deverror.gif
--> /dialer_hide_icon.gif
--> /dialer_keypad_icon.gif
--> /dialer_speeddial.gif
--> /disks.gif
--> /double-headed arrow.gif
--> /driver_disabled_icon.gif
--> /dw.gif
--> /finlcorr.gif
--> /folder.gif
--> /ForwardHelp.gif
--> /Handwrtg.gif
--> /help.gif
--> /Hide.gif
--> /highlight.gif
--> /HN_topology1.gif
--> /HN_topology10.gif
--> /HN_topology11.gif
--> /HN_topology12.gif
--> /Hn_topology13.gif
--> /Hn_topology14.gif
--> /Hn_topology15.gif
--> /Hn_topology16.gif
--> /Hn_topology17.gif
--> /Hn_topology18.gif
--> /Hn_topology19.gif
--> /HN_topology2.gif
--> /Hn_topology20.gif
--> /Hn_topology21.gif
--> /Hn_topology22.gif
--> /hn_topology23.gif
--> /hn_topology24.gif
--> /HN_topology3.gif
--> /HN_topology4.gif
--> /HN_topology5.gif
--> /HN_topology6.gif
--> /HN_topology7.gif
--> /HN_topology8.gif
--> /HN_topology9.gif
--> /HndWrtOptions.gif
--> /html_help_button.gif
--> /InsertDraw.gif
--> /irdastatus1.gif
--> /irdastatus2.gif
--> /keyboard.gif
--> /kkc.gif
--> /maximize.gif
--> /media_disconnect_folder_icon.gif
--> /media_disconnect_icon.gif
--> /MENUKEY.gif
--> /microphone.gif
--> /minimize.gif
--> /minmz.gif
--> /mm_forw.gif
--> /mm_play.gif
--> /MM_REC.gif
--> /mm_rewd.gif
--> /mm_stop.gif
--> /move.gif
--> /naturalhandwriting.gif
--> /onScrnKbd.gif
--> /options.gif
--> /p_airb.gif
--> /p_brush.gif
--> /p_curve.gif
--> /p_erase.gif
--> /p_eye.gif
--> /p_free.gif
--> /p_line.gif
--> /p_opaq.gif
--> /p_oval.gif
--> /p_paint.gif
--> /p_pencil.gif
--> /P_POLY.gif
--> /p_rect.gif
--> /p_rrect.gif
--> /p_sel.gif
--> /p_trans.gif
--> /p_txt.gif
--> /penanywh.gif
--> /penback.gif
--> /penboxin.gif
--> /pencac.gif
--> /penclear.gif
--> /pencopy.gif
--> /pendrawm.gif
--> /pendwn.gif
--> /penenter.gif
--> /penexpan.gif
--> /penink.gif
--> /penleft.gif
--> /penlook.gif
--> /penrecog.gif
--> /penreduce.gif
--> /penrght.gif
--> /penspace.gif
--> /pentab.gif
--> /pentext.gif
--> /penup.gif
--> /penwrite.gif
--> /pinball.gif
--> /portUSBa.gif
--> /portUSBb.gif
--> /qmark.gif
--> /restore.gif
--> /S01AG_IP6.gif
--> /s01ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /s01ag_NTMSconcepts.gif
--> /s01ag_qosconcepts.gif
--> /S02AG_IP6.gif
--> /s02ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s02ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /s02ag_NTMSconcepts.gif
--> /s03ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s03ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /s03ag_qosconcepts.gif
--> /s03ag_snmpconcepts.gif
--> /S04AG_IP6.gif
--> /s04ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s04ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /s04ag_snmpconcepts.gif
--> /S05AG_IP6.gif
--> /s05ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s05ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S06AG_IP6.gif
--> /s06ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S07AG_IP6.gif
--> /s07ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s07ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S07AG_TCP.gif
--> /S08AG_IP6.gif
--> /s08ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S09AG_IP6.gif
--> /s09ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S10AG_IP6.gif
--> /s10ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S11AG_IP6.gif
--> /s11ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s11ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S12AG_IP6.gif
--> /s12ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S13AG_IP6.gif
--> /s13ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s13ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S14AG_IP6.gif
--> /s14ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S15AG_IP6.gif
--> /s15ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s15ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S16AG_IP6.gif
--> /s16ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s16ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S17AG_IP6.gif
--> /s17ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s17ag_mpconcepts.gif
--> /S18AG_IP6.gif
--> /s18ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /s19ag_ip6.gif
--> /s19ag_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /S20AG_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /S21AG_ipsecconcepts.gif
--> /Show.gif
--> /showdesktop.gif
--> /speechtools.gif
--> /tray_active.gif
--> /tray_normal.gif
--> /US1Font_a.gif
--> /US1Font_o.gif
--> /US1Font_t.gif
--> /US1Font_type1.gif
--> /US1ImgAnBox01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnFill01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnFree01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnHlite01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnLine01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnNote01.gif
--> /US1ImgAnText01.gif
--> /US1ImgCurTif01.gif
--> /US1Imgdelete01.gif
--> /US1ImgDetails01.gif
--> /US1ImgFlipL01.gif
--> /US1ImgFlipR01.gif
--> /US1Imghelp01.gif
--> /US1ImgNext01.gif
--> /US1ImgNxtTif01.gif
--> /US1ImgPrev01.gif
--> /US1ImgPrint01.gif
--> /US1ImgPrvTif01.gif
--> /US1ImgSaveAs01.gif
--> /US1ImgSelAn01.gif
--> /US1ImgVwAct01.gif
--> /US1ImgVwBFit01.gif
--> /US1ImgZmIn01.gif
--> /US1ImgZmOut01.gif
--> /US1ImgScrShw01.gif
--> /US1ImgEditImg01.gif
--> /US1SysdmXPLogo.gif
--> /us1taskbar01.gif
--> /us1taskbar02.gif
--> /us1taskbar03.gif
--> /US1tbarshwdsktp.gif
--> /webhelp.gif
--> /winkey.gif
--> /wirelesslink_new.gif
--> /xns_k02.gif
--> /xns_k03.gif
--> /xns_k05.gif
--> /xns_k06.gif
--> /US1FileF_close.gif
--> /hn_ShowMeFrame.htm
--> /hn_ShowMe2.htm
--> /hn_ShowMe3.htm
--> /hn_ShowMe4.htm
--> /hn_ShowMe5.htm
--> /hn_ShowMe1.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
 ntchowto.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /app_datalink.htm
--> /app_internet_games.htm
--> /app_moviemaker.htm
--> /app_msnexplorer.htm
--> /snap_desktop_msmq.htm
--> /app_messenger.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntcmds.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /xcopy.htm
--> /arp.htm
--> /assoc.htm
--> /at.htm
--> /atmadm.htm
--> /attrib.htm
--> /batch.htm
--> /break.htm
--> /buffers.htm
--> /cacls.htm
--> /call.htm
--> /chcp.htm
--> /chdir.htm
--> /chkdsk.htm
--> /chkntfs.htm
--> /cipher.htm
--> /cls.htm
--> /cmd.htm
--> /cmdcontents.htm
--> /cmstp.htm
--> /color.htm
--> /CommandPromptOptions.htm
--> /comp.htm
--> /compact.htm
--> /concepts.htm
--> /convert.htm
--> /copy.htm
--> /country.htm
--> /Cscript_overview.htm
--> /date.htm
--> /debug.htm
--> /debug_a.htm
--> /debug_c.htm
--> /debug_d.htm
--> /debug_e.htm
--> /debug_f.htm
--> /debug_g.htm
--> /debug_h.htm
--> /debug_i.htm
--> /debug_l.htm
--> /debug_m.htm
--> /debug_n.htm
--> /debug_o.htm
--> /debug_p.htm
--> /debug_q.htm
--> /debug_r.htm
--> /debug_s.htm
--> /debug_subcmds.htm
--> /debug_t.htm
--> /debug_u.htm
--> /debug_w.htm
--> /debug_xa.htm
--> /debug_xd.htm
--> /debug_xm.htm
--> /debug_xs.htm
--> /defrag.htm
--> /del.htm
--> /device.htm
--> /devicehigh.htm
--> /dir.htm
--> /diskcomp.htm
--> /diskcopy.htm
--> /DiskPart.htm
--> /dos.htm
--> /dos_cmds.htm
--> /dos_diffs.htm
--> /doskey.htm
--> /dosonly.htm
--> /driveparm.htm
--> /echo.htm
--> /echoconfig.htm
--> /edit.htm
--> /edlin.htm
--> /edlin_a.htm
--> /edlin_c.htm
--> /edlin_d.htm
--> /edlin_e.htm
--> /edlin_i.htm
--> /edlin_l.htm
--> /edlin_line.htm
--> /edlin_m.htm
--> /edlin_p.htm
--> /edlin_q.htm
--> /edlin_r.htm
--> /edlin_s.htm
--> /edlin_subcmds.htm
--> /edlin_t.htm
--> /edlin_w.htm
--> /endlocal.htm
--> /evntcmd.htm
--> /exe2bin.htm
--> /exit.htm
--> /expand.htm
--> /fastopen.htm
--> /fc.htm
--> /fcbs.htm
--> /files.htm
--> /filters.htm
--> /find.htm
--> /findstr.htm
--> /finger.htm
--> /for.htm
--> /forcedos.htm
--> /format.htm
--> /fsutil.htm
--> /fsutil_behavior.htm
--> /fsutil_dirty.htm
--> /fsutil_file.htm
--> /fsutil_fsinfo.htm
--> /fsutil_hardlink.htm
--> /fsutil_objectid.htm
--> /fsutil_quota.htm
--> /fsutil_reparsepoint.htm
--> /fsutil_sparse.htm
--> /fsutil_usn.htm
--> /fsutil_volume.htm
--> /ftp.htm
--> /ftp__append.htm
--> /ftp__ascii.htm
--> /ftp__bang.htm
--> /ftp__bell.htm
--> /ftp__binary.htm
--> /ftp__bye.htm
--> /ftp__cd.htm
--> /ftp__close.htm
--> /ftp__debug.htm
--> /ftp__delete.htm
--> /ftp__dir.htm
--> /ftp__disconnect.htm
--> /ftp__get.htm
--> /ftp__glob.htm
--> /ftp__hash.htm
--> /ftp__help.htm
--> /ftp__lcd.htm
--> /ftp__literal.htm
--> /ftp__ls.htm
--> /ftp__mdelete.htm
--> /ftp__mdir.htm
--> /ftp__mget.htm
--> /ftp__mkdir.htm
--> /ftp__mls.htm
--> /ftp__mput.htm
--> /ftp__open.htm
--> /ftp__prompt.htm
--> /ftp__put.htm
--> /ftp__pwd.htm
--> /ftp__quit.htm
--> /ftp__quote.htm
--> /ftp__recv.htm
--> /ftp__remotehelp.htm
--> /ftp__rename.htm
--> /ftp__rmdir.htm
--> /ftp__send.htm
--> /ftp__status.htm
--> /ftp__subcommands.htm
--> /ftp__trace.htm
--> /ftp__type.htm
--> /ftp__user.htm
--> /ftp__verbose.htm
--> /ftype.htm
--> /goto.htm
--> /graftabl.htm
--> /graphics.htm
--> /help.htm
--> /hostname.htm
--> /how_to.htm
--> /if.htm
--> /install.htm
--> /ipconfig.htm
--> /ipxroute.htm
--> /irftp.htm
--> /label.htm
--> /lastdrive.htm
--> /loadfix.htm
--> /loadhigh.htm
--> /lpq.htm
--> /lpr.htm
--> /macfile.htm
--> /mem.htm
--> /mkdir.htm
--> /mmc.htm
--> /mode.htm
--> /more.htm
--> /mountvol.htm
--> /move.htm
--> /nbtstat.htm
--> /net_accounts.htm
--> /net_command_options.htm
--> /net_computer.htm
--> /net_continue.htm
--> /net_file.htm
--> /net_group.htm
--> /net_help.htm
--> /net_helpmsg.htm
--> /net_localgroup.htm


----------



## jay1327

--> /net_name.htm
--> /net_pause.htm
--> /net_print.htm
--> /net_send.htm
--> /net_session.htm
--> /net_share.htm
--> /net_start.htm
--> /net_statistics.htm
--> /net_stop.htm
--> /net_subcmds.htm
--> /net_time.htm
--> /net_use.htm
--> /net_user.htm
--> /net_view.htm
--> /netsh.htm
--> /netstat.htm
--> /netsh_dhcp.htm
--> /nlsfunc.htm
--> /nslookup.htm
--> /nslookup__subcommands.htm
--> /NT_Command_Logman.htm
--> /NT_Command_Perfmon.htm
--> /NT_Command_Relog.htm
--> /NT_Command_Tracerpt.htm
--> /NT_Command_Typeperf.htm
--> /ntbackup_command.htm
--> /ntcmdprompt.htm
--> /ntcmds.htm
--> /ntcmds_o.htm
--> /ntcmds_shelloverview.htm
--> /path.htm
--> /pathping.htm
--> /pause.htm
--> /pbadmin.htm
--> /pentnt.htm
--> /percent.htm
--> /ping.htm
--> /popd.htm
--> /print.htm
--> /prncnfg.htm
--> /prndrvr.htm
--> /prnjobs.htm
--> /prnmngr.htm
--> /prnport.htm
--> /prnqctl.htm
--> /prompt.htm
--> /pushd.htm
--> /rcp.htm
--> /recover.htm
--> /redirection.htm
--> /RefrGP.htm
--> /regsvr32.htm
--> /rem.htm
--> /rename.htm
--> /replace.htm
--> /rexec.htm
--> /rmdir.htm
--> /route.htm
--> /rsh.htm
--> /runas.htm
--> /set.htm
--> /setlocal.htm
--> /setver.htm
--> /share.htm
--> /shell.htm
--> /shift.htm
--> /shutdown.htm
--> /sort.htm
--> /stacks.htm
--> /start.htm
--> /subst.htm
--> /switches.htm
--> /system_file_checker.htm
--> /tcmsetup.htm
--> /tcpip_utils.htm
--> /tftp.htm
--> /time.htm
--> /title.htm
--> /tracert.htm
--> /tree.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changelogon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changeport.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changeuser.htm
--> /ts_cmd_cprofile.htm
--> /ts_cmd_flattemp.htm
--> /ts_cmd_logoff.htm
--> /ts_cmd_msg.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryprocess.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryserver.htm
--> /ts_cmd_querysession.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryuser.htm
--> /ts_cmd_register.htm
--> /ts_cmd_resetsession.htm
--> /ts_cmd_shadow.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tscon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsdiscon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tskill.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsprof.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsshutdn.htm
--> /type.htm
--> /ver.htm
--> /verify.htm
--> /vol.htm
--> /winnt32.htm
--> /winntsw.htm
--> /append.htm
--> /msinfo.htm
--> /net_config_server.htm
--> /netsh_int_ip.htm
--> /netsh_ras.htm
--> /netsh_routing.htm
--> /time_w32tm.htm
--> /rasdial.htm
--> /telnet_commands.htm
--> /netsh_wins_example.htm
--> /netsh_wins.htm
--> /taskkill.htm
--> /tasklist.htm
--> /systeminfo.htm
--> /schtasks.htm
--> /sc.htm
--> /reg.htm
--> /pagefileconfig.htm
--> /openfiles.htm
--> /gpresult.htm
--> /getmac.htm
--> /eventtriggers.htm
--> /eventquery.htm
--> /eventcreate.htm
--> /driverquery.htm
--> /bootcfg.htm
--> /ts_cmd_query.htm
--> /ts_cmd_change.htm
--> /vssadmin.htm
--> /unlodctr.htm
--> /lodctr.htm
--> /ntcmds_automating_tasks.htm
--> /ntcmds_new_tools.htm
--> /wmic.htm
--> /msiexec.htm
--> /helpctr.htm
--> /netsh_dhcp_example.htm
--> /netsh_diag.htm
--> /ntsd.htm
--> /secedit_cmds.htm
--> /netsh_aaaa.htm
--> /ipsecmd.htm
--> /rsm.htm
--> /ts_cmd_mstsc.htm
--> /ts_cmds.htm
--> /nslookup_view.htm
--> /nslookup_finger.htm
--> /nslookup_help.htm
--> /nslookup_ls.htm
--> /nslookup_lserver.htm
--> /nslookup_root.htm
--> /nslookup_server.htm
--> /nslookup_set.htm
--> /nslookup_set_all.htm
--> /nslookup_set_class.htm
--> /nslookup_set_d2.htm
--> /nslookup_set_debug.htm
--> /nslookup_set_defname.htm
--> /nslookup_set_domain.htm
--> /nslookup_set_ignore.htm
--> /nslookup_set_port.htm
--> /nslookup_set_querytype.htm
--> /nslookup_set_recurse.htm
--> /nslookup_set_retry.htm
--> /nslookup_set_root.htm
--> /nslookup_set_search.htm
--> /nslookup_set_srchlist.htm
--> /nslookup_set_timeout.htm
--> /nslookup_set_type.htm
--> /nslookup_set_vc.htm
--> /nslookup_exit.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntdef.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /UAbrand.gif
--> /help_button.gif
--> /defaultsettings.xml
--> /version.txt
--> /default.htm
--> /reusable.xml
--> /per_header.jpg
--> /three.gif
--> /Gloss.xsl
--> /arrowpro.gif
--> /gloss.dtd
--> /Search.xml
--> /Control_Panel.xml
--> /Home_or_small_office_networking.xml
--> /Network_Connections.xml
--> /Printers_and_Faxes.xml
--> /Recycle_Bin.xml
--> /Scanners_and_Cameras.xml
--> /Briefcase.xml
--> /gplogo.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nthelp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /nthelp_modify_viewer.htm
--> /nthelp_keyboard_shortcuts.htm
--> /nthelp_overview.htm
--> /nthelp_use_help.htm
--> /nthelp.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntshared.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /alt_url_windows_component.htm
--> /alt_url_enterprise_specific.htm
--> /alt_url_64bit_specific.htm
--> /caution.gif
--> /copyright.htm
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /elle.gif
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /alttext.xml
--> /glossary.xml
--> /gloss.dtd
--> /glossary.js
--> /webhelp_redirection.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntshrui.hlp
nusrmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /blt_ua.gif
--> /bullet.gif
--> /clsclgn_ua.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /cstmz_ua.gif
--> /fvrts_ua.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /HelpAccountTypes.htm
--> /HelpChangeNonAdmin.htm
--> /HelpCreateAccount.htm
--> /HelpCreateHint.htm
--> /HelpCreatePassword.htm
--> /HelpCustomPictures.htm
--> /HelpDeleteOwner.htm
--> /HelpFUS.htm
--> /HelpLA_lib.js
--> /HelpLogon.htm
--> /HelpPassport.htm
--> /HelpRecoverPassword.htm
--> /HelpUATAdmin2.htm
--> /HelpUsingGuest.htm
--> /HelpWindowsAccounts.htm
--> /lgn_ua.gif
--> /mydcs_ua.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /ntshared.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /alt_url_windows_component.htm
--> /caution.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /coUA_help.css
--> /elle.gif
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /glossary.js
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /alttext.xml
--> /glossary.xml
--> /webhelp_redirection.htm
--> /webhelp_not_there.htm
--> /WebHelpArrow.gif
--> /bBullet.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> /popup.htc
--> /popup.js
--> /shared.js
--> /stngs_ua.gif
--> /switch1_ua.gif
--> /switch2_ua.gif
--> /switch3_ua.gif
--> /ua.gif
--> /wlcm_ua.gif
--> /chkmk_noantialias.gif
--> /chkmk_clrbkgrd.gif
--> /chkmk_antialiased.gif
--> /UAHelp.css
--> /UAHelp_Metrics.css
--> /UAHelp_Classic.css
--> /HelpFrame.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nwdoc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /install_nwlink.htm
--> /ctxnwlinkconfig_w.htm
--> /nwdoc.hhc
--> /nwdocP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
objsel.hlp
odbcinst.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/about_tab.htm
--> /htm/connection_pooling_tab.htm
--> /htm/file_data_source_tab.htm
--> /htm/file_dsn_tab.htm
--> /htm/machine_data_source_tab.htm
--> /htm/odbc_drivers_tab.htm
--> /htm/system_dsn_tab.htm
--> /htm/tracing_tab.htm
--> /htm/translator.htm
--> /htm/user_dsn_tab.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /odbcinst.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
odbcjet.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/access_driver_setup_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetaccesssyslogin.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetaccess_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcommon_odbc_component_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcompact_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcreate_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdata_source_conversion.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdbase_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdbase_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdefining_text_format.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetexcel_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetiisam_registry_entries.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetodbc_microsoft_excel_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetodbc_text_file_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetpdox_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetproduct_support.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetrepair_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_indexes.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_system_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_workbook.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetset_advanced_options.htm
--> /htm/odbcjettext_isam_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcpdoxodbc_paradox_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /ODBCJet.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
oe_msgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /autostart.htm
--> /oeaddcontact.htm
--> /oeautoconnect.htm
--> /oeblock.htm
--> /oeinvisible.htm
--> /oeinvite.htm
--> /oelogoff.htm
--> /oeonlyAB.htm
--> /oesendim.htm
--> /oestatus.htm
--> /oeturncontacts.htm
--> /oeturnoffnotify.htm
--> /oeunblock.htm
--> /oeviewonline.htm
--> /oewhoseesme.htm
--> /zdisplayname.htm
--> /OE_Msgr.hhc
--> /OE_Msgr.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
omc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ADFind_advanced_query.htm
--> /ADFind_change_columns.htm
--> /ADFind_computers.htm
--> /ADFind_custom_search.htm
--> /ADFind_dc.htm
--> /ADFind_filter_search_results.htm
--> /ADFind_LDAP_overview.htm
--> /ADFind_organizational_units.htm
--> /ADFind_overview.htm
--> /ADFind_printers.htm
--> /ADFind_Remotely_Installed_Clients.htm
--> /ADFind_save_search_query.htm
--> /ADFind_shared_folders.htm
--> /ADFind_users_groups.htm
--> /ADFind_common_queries.htm
--> /omc.hhc
--> /omc.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
osk.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /OSK_dwell_mode.htm
--> /OSK_overview.htm
--> /OSK_scan_mode.htm
--> /OSK_clicking_mode.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /osk_click_sound.htm
--> /osk_keyboard_layout.htm
--> /OSK_font_options.htm
--> /osk.hhc
--> /osk.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
osk.hlp
packager.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /packager_change_icon.htm
--> /packager_change_icon_label.htm
--> /packager_create_custom_icon.htm
--> /packager_create_pkg_from_complete.htm
--> /packager_creating_package_part.htm
--> /packager_edit_embed_info.htm
--> /packager_edit_linked_info.htm
--> /packager_insert_msdos.htm
--> /packager_rules.htm
--> /packager_switch_view.htm
--> /packager_update_linked_info.htm
--> /packager_using_dragdrop.htm
--> /packager_what_is_obj_pkg.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /packager.hhc
--> /packager.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
password.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /windows_password_tips.htm
--> /windows_password_connect_netresource_howto.htm
--> /windows_password_connect_netresource_overview.htm
--> /windows_password_protect.htm
--> /windows_password_remember_howto.htm
--> /windows_password_change.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /windows_password_resetdisk_overviewP.htm
--> /windows_password_resetdisk_workgroup_howtoP.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
phowto.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /app_faxclient.htm
--> /app_FrontPg.htm
--> /app_mdac.htm
--> /app_mediaplayer.htm
--> /app_netmeeting.htm
--> /snap_comp_exp.htm
--> /snap_idx_srv_mgmt.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
pinball.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pinball_object.htm
--> /pinball_start.htm
--> /pinball_get_extra_balls.htm
--> /pinball_refuel_ship.htm
--> /pinball_change_control_keys.htm
--> /pinball_keyboard.htm
--> /pinball_table_rules.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_bumpers.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_wormholes.htm
--> /pinball_adv_ranks.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_targets.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_booster.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_field.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_fuel.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_medal.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_mission.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /pinball_table_components.htm
--> /pinball_jscode.js
--> /pinball_ct.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_lights.htm
--> /pinball.hhc
--> /pinball.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
pinball.hlp
plyr_err.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/00040258_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/00040258_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/80040218_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8004022f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040241_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040255_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040256_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040256_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/80040265_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80041002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070005_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8007001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070035_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070043_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800700a1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704cf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c0005_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c0006_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c000d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0006_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d000f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0013_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0029_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0029_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/c00d0035_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fcd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1057_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d106a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1104_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1163_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1167_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1168_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116e_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1171_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1176_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1178_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d117a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1194_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1195_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1196_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1197_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1198_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1199_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000002.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000003.htm
--> /htm/c00d119c_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2720_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2ee0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eeb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eec_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eee_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/dvdparentalcontrol_useraccounts.htm
--> /htm/nomoreinformationisavailable.htm
--> /htm/player_errors_intro_hjml.htm
--> /Glossary.js
--> /redirect.js
--> /Legal.htm
--> /legal.gif
--> /media_player.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /wmplayer_err.afd
--> /wmplayer_err.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
printing.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /print_add_local_port.htm
--> /print_add_lpr_port.htm
--> /print_add_port.htm
--> /print_add_tcpip_port.htm
--> /print_c_control_codes.htm
--> /print_c_devices.htm
--> /print_c_drivers.htm
--> /print_c_fonts.htm
--> /print_c_overviewP.htm
--> /print_c_portsP.htm
--> /print_c_properties.htm
--> /print_cartridge_fonts.htm
--> /print_change_timeoutP.htm
--> /print_choosing_a_printer_name.htm
--> /print_connect_internet_printer.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printerP.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printer_nonPnPP.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printer_PnPP.htm
--> /print_connect_net_printerP.htm
--> /print_delete_port.htm
--> /print_delete_printer.htm
--> /print_device_installable_optionsP.htm
--> /print_drivers_install_additional.htm
--> /print_drivers_install_updateP.htm
--> /print_extended_characters.htm
--> /print_fixing_problem.htm
--> /print_fixing_problem_getting_help.htm
--> /print_grx_as_text.htm
--> /print_limit_accessP.htm
--> /print_match_form_source.htm
--> /print_number_of_copies.htm
--> /print_one_both_sides.htm
--> /print_page_orientation.htm
--> /print_page_protect.htm
--> /print_pages_per_sheet.htm
--> /print_pdevice_memory.htm
--> /print_print_documentP.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_cancel.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_change_order.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_pause_resume.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_restart.htm
--> /print_Q_printer_cancel.htm
--> /print_Q_printer_pause_resume.htm
--> /print_Q_view_documents.htm
--> /print_queue_view_window.htm
--> /print_redirect_documents_to_another_printer.htm
--> /print_rename_printer.htm
--> /print_security_permissionsP.htm
--> /print_security_permissions_groupsP.htm
--> /print_set_default_printer.htm
--> /print_set_resolution.htm
--> /print_setting_document_defaults.htm
--> /print_setting_document_defaults_personal.htm
--> /print_setting_printer_props.htm
--> /print_setting_printserver_propsP.htm
--> /print_sharingP.htm
--> /print_soft_fonts_install_remove.htm
--> /print_specify_form.htm
--> /print_stop_sharing.htm
--> /print_test_page.htm
--> /print_use_separator_pages.htm
--> /print_use_separator_pages_table.htm
--> /print_using_plotters.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /printP.hhc
--> /PrintP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
progman.cnt
progman.hlp
pwrmn.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pwrmn_P.hhc
--> /#STRINGS


----------



## jay1327

--> /net_name.htm
--> /net_pause.htm
--> /net_print.htm
--> /net_send.htm
--> /net_session.htm
--> /net_share.htm
--> /net_start.htm
--> /net_statistics.htm
--> /net_stop.htm
--> /net_subcmds.htm
--> /net_time.htm
--> /net_use.htm
--> /net_user.htm
--> /net_view.htm
--> /netsh.htm
--> /netstat.htm
--> /netsh_dhcp.htm
--> /nlsfunc.htm
--> /nslookup.htm
--> /nslookup__subcommands.htm
--> /NT_Command_Logman.htm
--> /NT_Command_Perfmon.htm
--> /NT_Command_Relog.htm
--> /NT_Command_Tracerpt.htm
--> /NT_Command_Typeperf.htm
--> /ntbackup_command.htm
--> /ntcmdprompt.htm
--> /ntcmds.htm
--> /ntcmds_o.htm
--> /ntcmds_shelloverview.htm
--> /path.htm
--> /pathping.htm
--> /pause.htm
--> /pbadmin.htm
--> /pentnt.htm
--> /percent.htm
--> /ping.htm
--> /popd.htm
--> /print.htm
--> /prncnfg.htm
--> /prndrvr.htm
--> /prnjobs.htm
--> /prnmngr.htm
--> /prnport.htm
--> /prnqctl.htm
--> /prompt.htm
--> /pushd.htm
--> /rcp.htm
--> /recover.htm
--> /redirection.htm
--> /RefrGP.htm
--> /regsvr32.htm
--> /rem.htm
--> /rename.htm
--> /replace.htm
--> /rexec.htm
--> /rmdir.htm
--> /route.htm
--> /rsh.htm
--> /runas.htm
--> /set.htm
--> /setlocal.htm
--> /setver.htm
--> /share.htm
--> /shell.htm
--> /shift.htm
--> /shutdown.htm
--> /sort.htm
--> /stacks.htm
--> /start.htm
--> /subst.htm
--> /switches.htm
--> /system_file_checker.htm
--> /tcmsetup.htm
--> /tcpip_utils.htm
--> /tftp.htm
--> /time.htm
--> /title.htm
--> /tracert.htm
--> /tree.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changelogon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changeport.htm
--> /ts_cmd_changeuser.htm
--> /ts_cmd_cprofile.htm
--> /ts_cmd_flattemp.htm
--> /ts_cmd_logoff.htm
--> /ts_cmd_msg.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryprocess.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryserver.htm
--> /ts_cmd_querysession.htm
--> /ts_cmd_queryuser.htm
--> /ts_cmd_register.htm
--> /ts_cmd_resetsession.htm
--> /ts_cmd_shadow.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tscon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsdiscon.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tskill.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsprof.htm
--> /ts_cmd_tsshutdn.htm
--> /type.htm
--> /ver.htm
--> /verify.htm
--> /vol.htm
--> /winnt32.htm
--> /winntsw.htm
--> /append.htm
--> /msinfo.htm
--> /net_config_server.htm
--> /netsh_int_ip.htm
--> /netsh_ras.htm
--> /netsh_routing.htm
--> /time_w32tm.htm
--> /rasdial.htm
--> /telnet_commands.htm
--> /netsh_wins_example.htm
--> /netsh_wins.htm
--> /taskkill.htm
--> /tasklist.htm
--> /systeminfo.htm
--> /schtasks.htm
--> /sc.htm
--> /reg.htm
--> /pagefileconfig.htm
--> /openfiles.htm
--> /gpresult.htm
--> /getmac.htm
--> /eventtriggers.htm
--> /eventquery.htm
--> /eventcreate.htm
--> /driverquery.htm
--> /bootcfg.htm
--> /ts_cmd_query.htm
--> /ts_cmd_change.htm
--> /vssadmin.htm
--> /unlodctr.htm
--> /lodctr.htm
--> /ntcmds_automating_tasks.htm
--> /ntcmds_new_tools.htm
--> /wmic.htm
--> /msiexec.htm
--> /helpctr.htm
--> /netsh_dhcp_example.htm
--> /netsh_diag.htm
--> /ntsd.htm
--> /secedit_cmds.htm
--> /netsh_aaaa.htm
--> /ipsecmd.htm
--> /rsm.htm
--> /ts_cmd_mstsc.htm
--> /ts_cmds.htm
--> /nslookup_view.htm
--> /nslookup_finger.htm
--> /nslookup_help.htm
--> /nslookup_ls.htm
--> /nslookup_lserver.htm
--> /nslookup_root.htm
--> /nslookup_server.htm
--> /nslookup_set.htm
--> /nslookup_set_all.htm
--> /nslookup_set_class.htm
--> /nslookup_set_d2.htm
--> /nslookup_set_debug.htm
--> /nslookup_set_defname.htm
--> /nslookup_set_domain.htm
--> /nslookup_set_ignore.htm
--> /nslookup_set_port.htm
--> /nslookup_set_querytype.htm
--> /nslookup_set_recurse.htm
--> /nslookup_set_retry.htm
--> /nslookup_set_root.htm
--> /nslookup_set_search.htm
--> /nslookup_set_srchlist.htm
--> /nslookup_set_timeout.htm
--> /nslookup_set_type.htm
--> /nslookup_set_vc.htm
--> /nslookup_exit.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntdef.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /UAbrand.gif
--> /help_button.gif
--> /defaultsettings.xml
--> /version.txt
--> /default.htm
--> /reusable.xml
--> /per_header.jpg
--> /three.gif
--> /Gloss.xsl
--> /arrowpro.gif
--> /gloss.dtd
--> /Search.xml
--> /Control_Panel.xml
--> /Home_or_small_office_networking.xml
--> /Network_Connections.xml
--> /Printers_and_Faxes.xml
--> /Recycle_Bin.xml
--> /Scanners_and_Cameras.xml
--> /Briefcase.xml
--> /gplogo.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nthelp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /nthelp_modify_viewer.htm
--> /nthelp_keyboard_shortcuts.htm
--> /nthelp_overview.htm
--> /nthelp_use_help.htm
--> /nthelp.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntshared.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /alt_url_windows_component.htm
--> /alt_url_enterprise_specific.htm
--> /alt_url_64bit_specific.htm
--> /caution.gif
--> /copyright.htm
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /elle.gif
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /alttext.xml
--> /glossary.xml
--> /gloss.dtd
--> /glossary.js
--> /webhelp_redirection.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ntshrui.hlp
nusrmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /blt_ua.gif
--> /bullet.gif
--> /clsclgn_ua.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /cstmz_ua.gif
--> /fvrts_ua.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /HelpAccountTypes.htm
--> /HelpChangeNonAdmin.htm
--> /HelpCreateAccount.htm
--> /HelpCreateHint.htm
--> /HelpCreatePassword.htm
--> /HelpCustomPictures.htm
--> /HelpDeleteOwner.htm
--> /HelpFUS.htm
--> /HelpLA_lib.js
--> /HelpLogon.htm
--> /HelpPassport.htm
--> /HelpRecoverPassword.htm
--> /HelpUATAdmin2.htm
--> /HelpUsingGuest.htm
--> /HelpWindowsAccounts.htm
--> /lgn_ua.gif
--> /mydcs_ua.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /ntshared.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /alt_url_windows_component.htm
--> /caution.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /coUA_help.css
--> /elle.gif
--> /elle_rtl.gif
--> /empty.gif
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /important.gif
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /nextHot.gif
--> /nextCold.gif
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /previousHot.gif
--> /previousCold.gif
--> /shared.js
--> /shortcutCold.gif
--> /shortcutHot.gif
--> /warning.gif
--> /mtsol_sl.gif
--> /tip.gif
--> /glossary.js
--> /blueblackcurve.gif
--> /gbullet.gif
--> /greenblackcurve.gif
--> /obullet.gif
--> /orangeblackcurve.gif
--> /alttext.xml
--> /glossary.xml
--> /webhelp_redirection.htm
--> /webhelp_not_there.htm
--> /WebHelpArrow.gif
--> /bBullet.gif
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
--> /popup.htc
--> /popup.js
--> /shared.js
--> /stngs_ua.gif
--> /switch1_ua.gif
--> /switch2_ua.gif
--> /switch3_ua.gif
--> /ua.gif
--> /wlcm_ua.gif
--> /chkmk_noantialias.gif
--> /chkmk_clrbkgrd.gif
--> /chkmk_antialiased.gif
--> /UAHelp.css
--> /UAHelp_Metrics.css
--> /UAHelp_Classic.css
--> /HelpFrame.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
nwdoc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /install_nwlink.htm
--> /ctxnwlinkconfig_w.htm
--> /nwdoc.hhc
--> /nwdocP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
objsel.hlp
odbcinst.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/about_tab.htm
--> /htm/connection_pooling_tab.htm
--> /htm/file_data_source_tab.htm
--> /htm/file_dsn_tab.htm
--> /htm/machine_data_source_tab.htm
--> /htm/odbc_drivers_tab.htm
--> /htm/system_dsn_tab.htm
--> /htm/tracing_tab.htm
--> /htm/translator.htm
--> /htm/user_dsn_tab.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /odbcinst.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
odbcjet.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/access_driver_setup_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetaccesssyslogin.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetaccess_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcommon_odbc_component_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcompact_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetcreate_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdata_source_conversion.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdbase_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdbase_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetdefining_text_format.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetexcel_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetiisam_registry_entries.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetodbc_microsoft_excel_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetodbc_text_file_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetpdox_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetproduct_support.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetrepair_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_indexes.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_system_database_controls.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetselect_workbook.htm
--> /htm/odbcjetset_advanced_options.htm
--> /htm/odbcjettext_isam_files.htm
--> /htm/odbcpdoxodbc_paradox_setup_dialog_box_controls.htm
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie4.css
--> /stylesheets/msdn_ie3.css
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /ODBCJet.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
oe_msgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /autostart.htm
--> /oeaddcontact.htm
--> /oeautoconnect.htm
--> /oeblock.htm
--> /oeinvisible.htm
--> /oeinvite.htm
--> /oelogoff.htm
--> /oeonlyAB.htm
--> /oesendim.htm
--> /oestatus.htm
--> /oeturncontacts.htm
--> /oeturnoffnotify.htm
--> /oeunblock.htm
--> /oeviewonline.htm
--> /oewhoseesme.htm
--> /zdisplayname.htm
--> /OE_Msgr.hhc
--> /OE_Msgr.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
omc.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ADFind_advanced_query.htm
--> /ADFind_change_columns.htm
--> /ADFind_computers.htm
--> /ADFind_custom_search.htm
--> /ADFind_dc.htm
--> /ADFind_filter_search_results.htm
--> /ADFind_LDAP_overview.htm
--> /ADFind_organizational_units.htm
--> /ADFind_overview.htm
--> /ADFind_printers.htm
--> /ADFind_Remotely_Installed_Clients.htm
--> /ADFind_save_search_query.htm
--> /ADFind_shared_folders.htm
--> /ADFind_users_groups.htm
--> /ADFind_common_queries.htm
--> /omc.hhc
--> /omc.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
osk.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /OSK_dwell_mode.htm
--> /OSK_overview.htm
--> /OSK_scan_mode.htm
--> /OSK_clicking_mode.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /osk_click_sound.htm
--> /osk_keyboard_layout.htm
--> /OSK_font_options.htm
--> /osk.hhc
--> /osk.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
osk.hlp
packager.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /packager_change_icon.htm
--> /packager_change_icon_label.htm
--> /packager_create_custom_icon.htm
--> /packager_create_pkg_from_complete.htm
--> /packager_creating_package_part.htm
--> /packager_edit_embed_info.htm
--> /packager_edit_linked_info.htm
--> /packager_insert_msdos.htm
--> /packager_rules.htm
--> /packager_switch_view.htm
--> /packager_update_linked_info.htm
--> /packager_using_dragdrop.htm
--> /packager_what_is_obj_pkg.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /packager.hhc
--> /packager.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
password.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /windows_password_tips.htm
--> /windows_password_connect_netresource_howto.htm
--> /windows_password_connect_netresource_overview.htm
--> /windows_password_protect.htm
--> /windows_password_remember_howto.htm
--> /windows_password_change.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /windows_password_resetdisk_overviewP.htm
--> /windows_password_resetdisk_workgroup_howtoP.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
phowto.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /app_faxclient.htm
--> /app_FrontPg.htm
--> /app_mdac.htm
--> /app_mediaplayer.htm
--> /app_netmeeting.htm
--> /snap_comp_exp.htm
--> /snap_idx_srv_mgmt.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
pinball.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pinball_object.htm
--> /pinball_start.htm
--> /pinball_get_extra_balls.htm
--> /pinball_refuel_ship.htm
--> /pinball_change_control_keys.htm
--> /pinball_keyboard.htm
--> /pinball_table_rules.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_bumpers.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_wormholes.htm
--> /pinball_adv_ranks.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_targets.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_booster.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_field.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_fuel.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_medal.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_target_mission.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /pinball_table_components.htm
--> /pinball_jscode.js
--> /pinball_ct.htm
--> /pinball_tablecomp_lights.htm
--> /pinball.hhc
--> /pinball.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
pinball.hlp
plyr_err.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/00040258_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/00040258_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/80040218_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8004022f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040241_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040255_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040256_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040256_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/80040265_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80041002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070005_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8007001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070035_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070043_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800700a1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704cf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c0005_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c0006_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c000d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0006_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d000f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0013_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0029_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0029_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/c00d0035_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fcd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1057_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d106a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1104_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1163_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1167_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1168_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116e_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1171_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1176_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1178_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d117a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1194_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1195_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1196_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1197_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1198_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1199_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000001.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000002.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000003.htm
--> /htm/c00d119c_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2720_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2ee0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eeb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eec_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eee_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/dvdparentalcontrol_useraccounts.htm
--> /htm/nomoreinformationisavailable.htm
--> /htm/player_errors_intro_hjml.htm
--> /Glossary.js
--> /redirect.js
--> /Legal.htm
--> /legal.gif
--> /media_player.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /wmplayer_err.afd
--> /wmplayer_err.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
printing.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /print_add_local_port.htm
--> /print_add_lpr_port.htm
--> /print_add_port.htm
--> /print_add_tcpip_port.htm
--> /print_c_control_codes.htm
--> /print_c_devices.htm
--> /print_c_drivers.htm
--> /print_c_fonts.htm
--> /print_c_overviewP.htm
--> /print_c_portsP.htm
--> /print_c_properties.htm
--> /print_cartridge_fonts.htm
--> /print_change_timeoutP.htm
--> /print_choosing_a_printer_name.htm
--> /print_connect_internet_printer.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printerP.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printer_nonPnPP.htm
--> /print_connect_local_printer_PnPP.htm
--> /print_connect_net_printerP.htm
--> /print_delete_port.htm
--> /print_delete_printer.htm
--> /print_device_installable_optionsP.htm
--> /print_drivers_install_additional.htm
--> /print_drivers_install_updateP.htm
--> /print_extended_characters.htm
--> /print_fixing_problem.htm
--> /print_fixing_problem_getting_help.htm
--> /print_grx_as_text.htm
--> /print_limit_accessP.htm
--> /print_match_form_source.htm
--> /print_number_of_copies.htm
--> /print_one_both_sides.htm
--> /print_page_orientation.htm
--> /print_page_protect.htm
--> /print_pages_per_sheet.htm
--> /print_pdevice_memory.htm
--> /print_print_documentP.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_cancel.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_change_order.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_pause_resume.htm
--> /print_Q_documents_restart.htm
--> /print_Q_printer_cancel.htm
--> /print_Q_printer_pause_resume.htm
--> /print_Q_view_documents.htm
--> /print_queue_view_window.htm
--> /print_redirect_documents_to_another_printer.htm
--> /print_rename_printer.htm
--> /print_security_permissionsP.htm
--> /print_security_permissions_groupsP.htm
--> /print_set_default_printer.htm
--> /print_set_resolution.htm
--> /print_setting_document_defaults.htm
--> /print_setting_document_defaults_personal.htm
--> /print_setting_printer_props.htm
--> /print_setting_printserver_propsP.htm
--> /print_sharingP.htm
--> /print_soft_fonts_install_remove.htm
--> /print_specify_form.htm
--> /print_stop_sharing.htm
--> /print_test_page.htm
--> /print_use_separator_pages.htm
--> /print_use_separator_pages_table.htm
--> /print_using_plotters.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /printP.hhc
--> /PrintP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
progman.cnt
progman.hlp
pwrmn.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pwrmn_P.hhc
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /pwrmn_standby_manually_P.htm
--> /pwrmn_manually_hibernate_P.htm
--> /pwrmn_ct_P.htm
--> /pwrmn_change_time_harddisk.htm
--> /pwrmn_change_time_monitor.htm
--> /pwrmn_change_time_standby.htm
--> /pwrmn_choose_power_scheme.htm
--> /pwrmn_create_new_power_scheme.htm
--> /pwrmn_delete_power_scheme.htm
--> /pwrmn_managing_power.htm
--> /pwrmn_mng_pwr_portable.htm
--> /pwrmn_passwordprotect_standby.htm
--> /pwrmn_set_alarm.htm
--> /pwrmn_standby_automatically.htm
--> /pwrmn_automatic_hibernation.htm
--> /pwrmn_acpi_overview.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_configure_generic.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_configure_ups.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_install.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_overview.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_remove.htm
--> /pwrmn_ups_test_config.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
pwrmn.hlp


----------



## jay1327

qosconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /acs_packetscheduler_install.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /QOSconceptsW.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ratings.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /rating_setup.htm
--> /rating_override.htm
--> /rating_overview.htm
--> /approved_sites.htm
--> /ratings.hhc
--> /ratings.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
ratings.cnt
ratings.hlp
reader.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /reader_event_notification.htm
--> /reader_overview.htm
--> /reader_set_mouse_options.htm
--> /reader_set_reading_options.htm
--> /reader_set_voice_options.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /reader_narrator_keys.htm
--> /alt_no_narrator.htm
--> /reader_start_Narrator_minimized.htm
--> /reader.hhc
--> /reader.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
reader.hlp
recycle.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /to_manage_recycle_bin.htm
--> /recycle_bin.htm
--> /win_waste_space_for_deleted_files.htm
--> /windows_waste_empty_bskt.htm
--> /win_waste_purge_on_delete.htm
--> /recycle_bin_del_conf_box.htm
--> /recycle.hhc
--> /recycle.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
regedit.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /regedit_s0.htm
--> /regedit_s1.htm
--> /regedit_s2.htm
--> /regedit_rename.htm
--> /regedit_add_value.htm
--> /regedit_change_value.htm
--> /regedit_connect_network_registry.htm
--> /regedit_copy_key_name.htm
--> /regedit_datfiles.htm
--> /regedit_delete.htm
--> /regedit_disconnect_network_registry.htm
--> /regedit_export.htm
--> /regedit_find.htm
--> /regedit_import.htm
--> /regedit_overview.htm
--> /regedit_print_registry.htm
--> /regedit_add_key.htm
--> /regedit_add_favorite.htm
--> /regedit_s_conceptstopnode.htm
--> /regedit_s_howtotopnode.htm
--> /regedit_permit_key.htm
--> /regedit_audit_key.htm
--> /regedit_audit_key_adduser.htm
--> /regedit_permit_key_adduser.htm
--> /regedit_assign_specacc.htm
--> /regedit_take_own.htm
--> /regedit_yield_own.htm
--> /regedit_s4.htm
--> /regedit_permit_key_remove.htm
--> /regedit_audit_key_remove.htm
--> /regedit_unload_hive.htm
--> /regedit_load_hive.htm
--> /regedit_s5.htm
--> /regedit_export_hive_file.htm
--> /regedit_import_hive_file.htm
--> /regedit_bestpractices.htm
--> /regedit.hhc
--> /regedit.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
regedit.hlp
regopt.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /int_pr_currency.htm
--> /int_pr_date.htm
--> /int_pr_locale.htm
--> /int_pr_number.htm
--> /int_pr_time.htm
--> /int_pr_year2000.htm
--> /int_pr_key_sequence.htm
--> /int_pr_custom_workspace_regionalsettings.htm
--> /int_pr_select_language_version.htm
--> /int_pr_install_languages.htm
--> /int_pr_install_code_page.htm
--> /int_pr_common_tasks.htm
--> /int_pr_calendar.htm
--> /int_pr_mui.htm
--> /int_pr_install_complex_languages.htm
--> /int_pr_euro.htm
--> /Regopt.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
remasst.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /ra_talk.htm
--> /ra_expert_overview.htm
--> /ra_prevent_control.htm
--> /ra_send_file.htm
--> /ra_set_password.htm
--> /ra_set_time_limit.htm
--> /ra_stop_control.htm
--> /ra_adjust_sound.htm
--> /ra_novice_overview.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /remasst.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
rsm.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /rsm.hhc
--> /rsm_w.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
rsm.hlp
rsmconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /rsm_add_permissions.htm
--> /rsm_cancel_work_request.htm
--> /rsm_change_mount_order.htm
--> /rsm_change_view.htm
--> /rsm_clean_drive.htm
--> /rsm_clean_library.htm
--> /rsm_clean_work_queue.htm
--> /rsm_create_new_media_pool.htm
--> /rsm_delete_media_pool.htm
--> /rsm_dismount_drive.htm
--> /rsm_dismount_media.htm
--> /rsm_display_operator_requests.htm
--> /rsm_draw_from_scratch.htm
--> /rsm_eject_media.htm
--> /rsm_eject_specific_media.htm
--> /rsm_enable_drive.htm
--> /rsm_enable_library.htm
--> /rsm_enable_media.htm
--> /rsm_insert_media.htm
--> /rsm_mount_media.htm
--> /rsm_move_to_scratch_pool.htm
--> /rsm_node_howto.htm
--> /rsm_node_library.htm
--> /rsm_node_media.htm
--> /rsm_node_media_pool.htm
--> /rsm_node_security.htm
--> /rsm_node_work_queue.htm
--> /rsm_open_changer_door.htm
--> /rsm_operator_request.htm
--> /rsm_perform_library_inventory.htm
--> /rsm_permissions.htm
--> /rsm_return_to_scratch.htm
--> /rsm_set_default_inventory_method.htm
--> /rsm_set_door_port_timeout.htm
--> /rsm_set_properties.htm
--> /rsm_set_reallocation_limit.htm
--> /sag_RSMbestpractices.htm
--> /sag_RSMchecklist.htm
--> /sag_RSMconceptnode.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_1.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_3.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_3_1.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_3_2.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_3_3.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_3_4.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4_1.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4_2.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4_3.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4_4.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_4_5.htm
--> /sag_RSMconcepts_resources.htm
--> /sag_RSMStshootnode.htm
--> /sag_RSMtopnode.htm
--> /sag_RSMusingnode.htm
--> /sag_RSMunderstandnode.htm
--> /RSMconcepts.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
rvse.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /rvsecontents.hhc
--> /rvseindex.hhk
--> /zone.htm
--> /chattingwithotherplayers.htm
--> /chatturningchatoff.htm
--> /chatturningchaton.htm
--> /continuingtoplaywithsame.htm
--> /findingotherplayers.htm
--> /findnewopponent.htm
--> /gamenuchatstartup.htm
--> /gamenuexit.htm
--> /gamenufindingnew.htm
--> /gamenuskilllevel.htm
--> /keyboardaccess.htm
--> /keyboardfocus.htm
--> /netiquette.htm
--> /objectofthegame.htm
--> /otherkeystrokes.htm
--> /Playing.htm
--> /Scoring.htm
--> /Strategy.htm
--> /Troubleshooting.htm
--> /chatabbreviations.htm
--> /Connecting.htm
--> /coua.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sapicpl.hlp
scarddlg.hlp
secauth.hlp
sendcmsg.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /cmsg_send_message_fsm.htm
--> /cmsg_howto.htm
--> /cmsg_overview.htm
--> /cmsg_overview_01.htm
--> /cmsg_send_message_Compmgmt.htm
--> /cmsg_concepts.htm
--> /cmsg_command_line.htm
--> /sendcmsg.hhc
--> /sendcmsg_s.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sendcmsg.hlp
sfmmgr.hlp
shell.hlp
shvl.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /spades.hhc
--> /spades.hhk
--> /zone.htm
--> /biddingwindowkeyboardshortcuts.htm
--> /chatabbreviations.htm
--> /chattingwithotherplayers.htm
--> /chatturningchatoff.htm
--> /chatturningchaton.htm
--> /continuingtoplaywithsameplayers.htm
--> /findingnewopponents.htm
--> /findingotherplayers.htm
--> /gamemenuchatstartup.htm
--> /gamemenuexit.htm
--> /gamemenufindingnew.htm
--> /gamemenuskilllevel.htm
--> /glossary1.htm
--> /howtowin.htm
--> /keyboardaccess.htm
--> /keyboardfocus.htm
--> /netiquette.htm
--> /otherkeystrokes.htm
--> /playingthegame.htm
--> /preliminaries.htm
--> /scoring.htm
--> /strategybidding.htm
--> /strategynil.htm
--> /strategyplaying.htm
--> /Troubleshooting.htm
--> /bidding.htm
--> /Connecting.htm
--> /coua.css
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
signin.hlp
sigverif.hlp
smlogcfg.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_concepts.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_howto.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_newways.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_topnode.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_under.htm
--> /nt_smlogcfg_using.htm
--> /smlogcfg.hhc
--> /smlgcfgP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sndvol32.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /sndvol32_volume_balance.htm
--> /sndvol32_adjust_specific_device.htm
--> /sndvol32_mute_restore.htm
--> /sndvol32_adjust_recording_level.htm
--> /sndvol32_adjust_voice_commands.htm
--> /sndvol32_adjust_bass_treble_level.htm
--> /sndvol32_overview.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sndvol32.hhc
--> /sndvol32.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sndvol32.hlp
sniffpol.dll
snmpconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_SNMPchecklist.htm
--> /sag_SNMPagent.htm
--> /sag_SNMParchitect.htm
--> /sag_SNMPbestpract.htm
--> /sag_SNMPcommunity.htm
--> /sag_SNMPhowitworks.htm
--> /sag_SNMPimplement.htm
--> /sag_SNMPintro.htm
--> /sag_SNMPkb.htm
--> /sag_SNMPmgmtagnt.htm
--> /sag_SNMPrfc.htm
--> /sag_SNMPsecurity.htm
--> /sag_SNMPservice.htm
--> /sag_SNMPstd.htm
--> /sag_SNMPstds-refs.htm
--> /sag_SNMPsvcprop.htm
--> /sag_SNMPtopnode.htm
--> /sag_SNMPtrap.htm
--> /sag_SNMPtrouble.htm
--> /sag_SNMPwhatis.htm
--> /sag_SNMPconcept.htm
--> /sag_SNMPhowto.htm
--> /sag_SNMPmessages.htm
--> /snmp_traps_config.htm
--> /snmp_install.htm
--> /snmp_security_config.htm
--> /snmp_service_start_stop.htm
--> /snmp_agent_config.htm
--> /sag_SNMPupgradepath.htm
--> /snmp_evntcmd_config.htm
--> /sag_managing_SNMP.htm
--> /SNMPconcepts.hhc
--> /SNMPconcepts.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
snmpsnap.hlp
sol.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /sol_object.htm
--> /sol_play.htm
--> /sol_scoring.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sol_change_game_options.htm
--> /sol.hhc
--> /sol.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sol.hlp
soundrec.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /soundrec_playing.htm
--> /soundrec_create.htm
--> /soundrec_add_sound.htm
--> /soundrec_delete_sound.htm
--> /soundrec_insert_sound.htm
--> /soundrec_overlay_file.htm
--> /soundrec_undo_changes.htm
--> /soundrec_change_speed.htm
--> /soundrec_change_volume.htm
--> /soundrec_reverse.htm
--> /soundrec_convert_file.htm
--> /soundrec_add_echo.htm
--> /windows_soundrec_insert.htm
--> /windows_soundrec_link.htm
--> /soundrec_pr_change_format.htm
--> /soundrec_overview.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /soundrec_common_tasks.htm
--> /compressing_sound_files.htm
--> /soundrec.hhc
--> /soundrec.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
soundrec.hlp
sounds.chm


----------



## jay1327

[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /soundscpl_sound_quality.htm
--> /soundscpl_assignevent.htm
--> /soundscpl_savescheme.htm
--> /soundscpl_set_playback_volume.htm
--> /soundscpl_set_recording_volume.htm
--> /soundscpl_sound_overview.htm
--> /soundscpl_change_system_volume.htm
--> /soundscpl_common_tasks.htm
--> /soundscpl_volume_control_on_taskbar.htm
--> /soundscpl_adjust_speakers.htm
--> /soundscpl_add_sound_effects.htm
--> /sounds.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
speech.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /basicIE4.css
--> /speech.htm
--> /speech.hhc
--> /speech_overview.htm
--> /speech_setup_overview.htm
--> /speech_setup_microphone.htm
--> /speech_setup_microphone_options.htm
--> /speech_setup_speakers.htm
--> /speech_setup_speaker_options.htm
--> /speech_setup_change_languages.htm
--> /speech_tts_overview.htm
--> /speech_tts_determine_selected_voice.htm
--> /speech_tts_preview_voice.htm
--> /speech_tts_change_voice.htm
--> /speech_tts_change_voice_rate.htm
--> /speech_tts_select_output_device.htm
--> /speech_tts_change_volume.htm
--> /speech_sr_overview.htm
--> /speech_sr_determine_engines.htm
--> /speech_sr_change_engines.htm
--> /speech_sr_change_engine_settings.htm
--> /speech_sr_select_input_device.htm
--> /speech_sr_training_engines.htm
--> /speech_sr_microphone_configure.htm
--> /speech_sr_microphone_check_levels.htm
--> /speech_sr_change_volume.htm
--> /speech_sr_working_set_profiles.htm
--> /speech_sr_working_add_profiles.htm
--> /speech_sr_working_remove_profiles.htm
--> /speech_sr_change_options.htm
--> /speech_trouble.htm
--> /speech_trouble_TTS.htm
--> /speech_trouble_SR.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
spider.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /spider_object.htm
--> /spider_tips.htm
--> /spider_play.htm
--> /spider_scoring.htm
--> /spider.hhc
--> /spider.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
spider.hlp
splash.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /ATP_specific.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sr_ui.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /win_addprog_remove_software.htm
--> /app_system_restore_confirm_select.htm
--> /app_system_restore_confirm_undo.htm
--> /app_system_restore_created.htm
--> /app_system_restore_createRP.htm
--> /app_system_restore_select.htm
--> /app_system_restore_unsuccessful.htm
--> /app_system_restore_unsuccessful2.htm
--> /app_system_restore_unsuccessful3.htm
--> /app_system_restore_welcome.htm
--> /app_system_restore_complete.htm
--> /app_system_restore_undo_complete.htm
--> /app_system_restore_renamedFolder.htm
--> /app_system_restore_for_Wizard_Only.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sstub.dll
supp_ed.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /pss_intro.htm
--> /tools_howto.htm
--> /tools_intro.htm
--> /tools_overview.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sysdm.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /sysdm_overviewP.htm
--> /userprofile_overview.htm
--> /computer_maint_perf_mgmt.htm
--> /environment_variables.htm
--> /logo_testing.htm
--> /protect_ff_c_recovcpanel.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_environmnt_addchange_variable.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_error_reporting_exclude.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_exception_reporting.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_perform_change_vmpagefile.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_perform_usage_assign_resources.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_program_exception_reporting.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_remove_program.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_report_kernel_errors.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_send_error_report.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_startrecover_default_os.htm
--> /sysdm_advancd_startrecover_recovery.htm
--> /sysdm_fault_reporting_overview.htm
--> /sysdm_hardware_code_signing_options.htm
--> /sysdm_hardware_profile_copyrename.htm
--> /sysdm_hardware_profile_create.htm
--> /sysdm_hardware_profile_default.htm
--> /sysdm_userprofile_changetype.htm
--> /sysdm_userprofile_copy.htm
--> /sysdm_userprofile_delete.htm
--> /code_signing.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /prog_runas_admin.htm
--> /sysdm_ident_join_workgroup.htm
--> /sysdm_ident_change_computer_name.htm
--> /sysdmP.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sysdm.hlp
sysmon.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_concepts.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_howto.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_newways.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_topnode.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_under.htm
--> /nt_sysmon_using.htm
--> /sysmon.hhc
--> /sysmonP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sysmon.hlp
sysprop.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sysprop_overview.htm
--> /sysprop_overview_01.htm
--> /sysprop_s0.htm
--> /sysprop_s1.htm
--> /sysprop_s2.htm
--> /sysprop_s3.htm
--> /sysprop_to_add_or_change_values_of_environment_variables.htm
--> /sysprop_to_change_the_performance_of_foreground_and_background_programs.htm
--> /sysprop_to_change_the_size_of_the_computer_s_registry.htm
--> /sysprop_to_change_the_size_of_the_virtual_memory_paging_file.htm
--> /sysprop_to_perform_a_remote_reboot.htm
--> /sysprop_to_specify_the_default_operating_system_for_startup.htm
--> /sysprop_to_view_system_properties.htm
--> /sysprop_to_view_your_computer_s_network_identification.htm
--> /sysprop_wbem_web_based_enterprise_management.htm
--> /sysprop_to_specify_what_happens_when_the_system_stops_unexpectedly.htm
--> /sysprop.hhc
--> /sysprop.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sysrestore.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_change.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_create.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_diskspace.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_exclude.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_off.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_on.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_overview.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_resume.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_safemode.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_settings.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_understand.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_undo.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_usingSR.htm
--> /app_system_restore_HSS_access.htm
--> /SysRestP.hhc
--> /SysRestP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sysrestore.hlp
sys_srv.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sys_srv_topnode.htm
--> /sys_srv_configure_startup.htm
--> /sys_srv_hardware_profiles.htm
--> /sys_srv_logon_user.htm
--> /sys_srv_overview.htm
--> /sys_srv_overview_01.htm
--> /sys_srv_recovery.htm
--> /sys_srv_s0.htm
--> /sys_srv_secondary_logon.htm
--> /sys_srv_start_service.htm
--> /srvdep_view_service_dependencies.htm
--> /sys_srv_best_practice.htm
--> /sys_srv_default_settings.htm
--> /sys_srv_new_ways.htm
--> /sys_srv_permissions.htm
--> /sys_srv.hhc
--> /sys_srv.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
tapi.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /TAPI_dial_area_code_rules.htm
--> /TAPI_dial_calling_card.htm
--> /TAPI_dial_new_location.htm
--> /TAPI_dial_outside_line.htm
--> /TAPI_new_calling_card.htm
--> /tapi_client_install.htm
--> /tapi_service_providers.htm
--> /TAPI_dial_modify_location.htm
--> /TAPI_edit_calling_card.htm
--> /TAPI_configure_h323_provider.htm
--> /TAPI_configure_service_providers.htm
--> /TAPI_longdistance_operator_calling_card.htm
--> /sag_TAPIconcepts_002.htm
--> /TAPI_configure_h323_callcontrol.htm
--> /TAPI_configure_h323_gatekeeper.htm
--> /tapiP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
tapi.hlp
taskbar.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /win_start_turnoff_personal_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_movetaskbar_howto.htm
--> /win_start_logoff_switchuser_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_personalized_menus.htm
--> /win_tray_add_program_quick_launch.htm
--> /win_tray_add_submenu_groups.htm
--> /win_tray_display_taskbar.htm
--> /win_tray_display_windows.htm
--> /win_tray_hide_taskbar.htm
--> /win_tray_add_program_groups.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_grouping_overview.htm
--> /win_tray_start_min_max_window.htm
--> /win_tray_start_program.htm
--> /win_tray_start_program_auto.htm
--> /win_tray_start_programs_runcommand.htm
--> /win_tray_switch_between_apps.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_groupitems_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_groupitemsmenu_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_lock_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_notifications_customize_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_notifications_overview.htm
--> /win_tray_toolbar_add.htm
--> /win_tray_window_change_size.htm
--> /win_tray_window_close.htm
--> /win_tray_window_minimize_all.htm
--> /win_tray_window_resize.htm
--> /win_start_additems_howto.htm
--> /personalizing_o.htm
--> /win_start_addprogram_howto.htm
--> /win_start_cascadefolders_howto.htm
--> /win_start_changestyle_howto.htm
--> /win_start_logoff_howto.htm
--> /win_start_overview.htm
--> /win_start_showMRU_howto.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_notifications_customize_volicon.htm
--> /win_tray_restart_computerP.htm
--> /win_tray_taskbar_showQL_howto.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
taskmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /taskman_assign_process.htm
--> /taskman_change_priority.htm
--> /taskman_change_update.htm
--> /taskman_change_view_options.htm
--> /taskman_end_process.htm
--> /taskman_kill_app.htm
--> /taskman_monitor_perf.htm
--> /taskman_networking.htm
--> /taskman_networking_overview.htm
--> /taskman_procs_measures.htm
--> /taskman_send_message.htm
--> /taskman_sort_process.htm
--> /taskman_start_new.htm
--> /taskman_switch_to.htm
--> /taskman_user_fields_overview.htm
--> /taskman_view_more.htm
--> /taskman_shutdown_hibernateP.htm
--> /taskman_shutdown_optionsP.htm
--> /taskman_shutdown_standbyP.htm
--> /taskman_whats_there_P.htm
--> /taskman_usersP.htm
--> /taskman_monitor_perf_fields_overview.htm
--> /taskmgrP.hhc
--> /taskmgrP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
taskmgr.hlp
tcpip.chm
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> tcpipp.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_add_standards.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_Ping.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_Tracert.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_und_icmp.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_AltConfig.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_AutoConfig.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_BeforeInstalling.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_DisableAutoConfiguration.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_DynamicConfig.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_ManualConfig.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_PingConnect.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_SimpTcpInstall.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_UseDnsConfig.htm
--> /sag_TCPIP_pro_UseWinsConfig.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
tcpmon.hlp
telnet.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /Telnet_topnode.htm
--> /telnet_client.htm
--> /TelnetClient_und_ConceptsTopnode.htm
--> /introduction_to_telnet.htm
--> /using_telnet.htm
--> /logging_into_telnet.htm
--> /telnet_client_change_settings.htm
--> /TelnetClient_proc_CmdlineToggleBetweenTelnetSessionTelnetCommandMode.htm
--> /Telnet_link_to_command.htm
--> /telclient_troubleshooting.htm
--> /TelnetServerProductTopnode.htm
--> /TelnetServerBestPractices.htm
--> /TelServ_concepts.htm
--> /TelnetServer_und_ConceptsTopnode.htm
--> /Tserv_server_access.htm
--> /TelnetServer_und_ServerAuthentication.htm
--> /Tserv_using_login.htm
--> /TelnetServer_tro_Troubleshooting.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /telnet.hhc
--> /telnet.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
telnet.hlp
timesrv.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /time_best.htm
--> /time_concepts.htm
--> /time_howto.htm
--> /time_howto_sync_clisrv.htm
--> /time_howto_sync_ext.htm
--> /time_topnode.htm
--> /time_tshoot.htm
--> /time_top_concepts.htm
--> /timesrv.hhc
--> /timesrv.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
tshoot.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /tsUSB_sniff.htm
--> /APMAudioError_result.htm
--> /APMGenericDriverError.htm
--> /APMGenericDriverError_result.htm
--> /APMNetworkError.htm
--> /APMNetworkError_result.htm
--> /APMPCIError.htm
--> /APMPCIError_result.htm
--> /APMPortError.htm
--> /APMPortError_result.htm
--> /CnntFndShrNm_Network.htm
--> /CnntFndShrNm_Network_Result.htm
--> /DVDAudio2.htm
--> /DVDAudio2_result.htm
--> /DVDCopyProtection.htm
--> /DVDCopyProtection_result.htm
--> /DVDDecoder.htm
--> /DVDDecoder_result.htm
--> /DVDDigitalCopy.htm
--> /DVDDigitalCopy_result.htm
--> /DVDOverlay.htm
--> /DVDOverlay_result.htm
--> /DVDRegion.htm
--> /DVDRegion_result.htm
--> /DVDVideoRAM.htm
--> /DVDVideoRAM_result.htm
--> /DVDVideoStream.htm
--> /DVDVideoStream_result.htm
--> /Err_Disp__MultiDisp.htm
--> /Err_Disp__MultiDisp_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error10.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error10_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error16.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error16_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error19.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error19_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error24.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error24_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error28.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error28_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error29.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error29_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error3.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error3_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error31.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error31_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error33.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error33_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error34.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error34_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error35.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error35_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error36.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error36_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error38.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error38_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error41.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error41_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error42.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error42_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error47.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Error47_result.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Printer.htm
--> /Err_Hardw_Printer_result.htm
--> /Err_Modem_630.htm
--> /Err_Modem_630_result.htm
--> /Err_Modem_633.htm
--> /Err_Modem_633_result.htm
--> /Err_Modem_650.htm
--> /Err_Modem_650_result.htm
--> /Err_Modem_745.htm
--> /Err_Modem_745_result.htm
--> /Error_NoDialTone.htm
--> /Error_NoDialTone_result.htm
--> /Errorcodes.htm
--> /Errorcodes_result.htm
--> /Errr_CmptrUnvlbl.htm
--> /Errr_CmptrUnvlbl_result.htm
--> /Errr_DNCnntCnnct.htm
--> /Errr_DNCnntCnnct_result.htm
--> /Errr_NDNCnnctn.htm
--> /Errr_NDNCnnctn_result.htm
--> /Errr_NtwrkNtCmplt.htm
--> /Errr_NtwrkNtCmplt_result.htm
--> /Errr_RstrctdShr.htm
--> /Errr_RstrctdShr_Result.htm
--> /Errr_TlphnInIsDmgd.htm
--> /Errr_TlphnInIsDmgd_result.htm
--> /goto_starthelp.htm
--> /hdw_generic.htm
--> /hdw_generic_result.htm
--> /hdw_infrared.htm
--> /hdw_infrared_result.htm
--> /hdw_keyboard.htm
--> /hdw_keyboard_result.htm
--> /hdw_mouse.htm
--> /hdw_mouse_result.htm
--> /hdw_netadapter.htm
--> /hdw_netadapter_result.htm
--> /hdw_tape.htm
--> /hdw_tape_result.htm
--> /HomenetInfo.htm
--> /HomenetInfo_result.htm
--> /hwcon.htm
--> /hwcon_result.htm
--> /LPT1Error.htm
--> /LPT1Error_result.htm
--> /TS_DVD.htm
--> /TS_DVD_result.htm
--> /ts_dvd_sniff.htm
--> /tsctl.htm
--> /tsctlLoad.htm
--> /Tsdisp.htm
--> /Tsdisp_result.htm
--> /tsdisp_sniff.htm
--> /tsdrive.htm
--> /tsdrive_result.htm
--> /tsdrive_sniff.htm
--> /tsgame.htm
--> /tsgame_result.htm
--> /tsgame_sniff.htm
--> /Tshardw.htm
--> /Tshardw_result.htm
--> /tshardw_sniff.htm
--> /tshomenet.htm
--> /tshomenet_result.htm
--> /tshomenet_sniff.htm
--> /tsics.htm
--> /tsics_result.htm
--> /tsics_sniff.htm
--> /tsie.htm
--> /tsie_result.htm
--> /tsie_sniff.htm
--> /tsInputDev.htm
--> /tsInputDev_result.htm
--> /tsInputDev_sniff.htm
--> /tsmessaging.htm
--> /tsmessaging_result.htm
--> /tsmessaging_sniff.htm
--> /tsmodem.htm
--> /tsmodem_result.htm
--> /tsmodem_sniff.htm
--> /tsnetwrk.htm
--> /tsnetwrk_result.htm
--> /tsnetwrk_sniff.htm
--> /tsprint.htm
--> /tsprint_result.htm
--> /tsprint_sniff.htm
--> /tssafemode.htm
--> /tssetup.htm
--> /tssetup_result.htm
--> /tssetup_sniff.htm
--> /tsSMODE.htm
--> /tsSMODE_result.htm
--> /tsSMODE_sniff.htm
--> /tssound.htm
--> /tssound_result.htm
--> /tssound_sniff.htm
--> /tsstartup.htm
--> /tsstartup_result.htm
--> /tsstartup_sniff.htm
--> /tsUSB.htm
--> /tsUSB_result.htm
--> /APMAudioError.htm
--> /wmiwcon.js
--> /buttonform2.js
--> /loader.js
--> /shared.js
--> /Shortcut.js
--> /tshoot_shared.js
--> /tshootText.js
--> /buttonForm.js
--> /tshootText.xml
--> /tshoot.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /coUA.css
--> /tsUSB.dsc
--> /Tsdisp.dsc
--> /tsdrive.dsc
--> /tsgame.dsc
--> /Tshardw.dsc
--> /tshomenet.dsc
--> /tsics.dsc
--> /tsie.dsc
--> /tsInputDev.dsc
--> /tsmessaging.dsc
--> /tsmodem.dsc
--> /tsnetwrk.dsc
--> /tsprint.dsc
--> /tssetup.dsc
--> /tsSMODE.dsc
--> /tssound.dsc
--> /tsstartup.dsc
--> /TS_DVD.dsc
--> /tsUSB.tsc
--> /Tsdisp.tsc
--> /tsdrive.tsc
--> /tsgame.tsc
--> /Tshardw.tsc
--> /tshomenet.tsc
--> /tsics.tsc
--> /tsie.tsc
--> /tsInputDev.tsc
--> /tsmessaging.tsc
--> /tsmodem.tsc
--> /tsnetwrk.tsc
--> /tsprint.tsc
--> /tssetup.tsc
--> /tsSMODE.tsc
--> /tssound.tsc
--> /tsstartup.tsc
--> /TS_DVD.tsc
--> /tsUSB.hti
--> /Tsdisp.hti
--> /tsdrive.hti
--> /tsgame.hti
--> /Tshardw.hti
--> /tshomenet.hti
--> /tsics.hti
--> /tsie.hti
--> /tsInputDev.hti
--> /tsmessaging.hti
--> /tsmodem.hti
--> /tsnetwrk.hti
--> /tsprint.hti
--> /tssetup.hti
--> /tsSMODE.hti
--> /tssound.hti
--> /tsstartup.hti
--> /TS_DVD.hti
--> /#WINDOWS


----------



## jay1327

--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
TSHOOT.dll
update.cnt
useract.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /UA_c_Account_Types.htm
--> /UA_c_Overview.htm
--> /UA_c_Password_Hints.htm
--> /UA_c_Password_Recover.htm
--> /UA_Change_Account_Type.htm
--> /UA_ct.htm
--> /UA_Logon_at_Welcome_Page.htm
--> /UA_manage_passport.htm
--> /UA_Password_Change.htm
--> /UA_Password_Create.htm
--> /UA_Picture_Apply_Own.htm
--> /UA_Picture_Change.htm
--> /UA_Provide_Guest_Account.htm
--> /UA_Shut_Down_Programs_at_Logoff.htm
--> /UA_User_Add.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /UA_Password_Reset_Disk.htm
--> /useract.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
utilmgr.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /accessmgr_overview.htm
--> /accessmgr_autostart_utility_manager.htm
--> /accessmgr_autostart_lock_desktop.htm
--> /accessmgr_autostart_log_in.htm
--> /accessmgr_starting.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /utilmgr.hhc
--> /utilmgr.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
utilmgr.hlp
verifier.hlp
wab.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /wab_add_contacts_overview.htm
--> /wab_add_names_from_mail.htm
--> /wab_adding_a_directory_serv.htm
--> /wab_certificate_add_to_wab.htm
--> /wab_change_ds_order.htm
--> /wab_change_ds_server_port_number.htm
--> /wab_chk_names_vs_dir_serv.htm
--> /wab_delete_contacts_groups.htm
--> /wab_dir_service_overview.htm
--> /wab_directory_service_delete.htm
--> /wab_distlist_creating.htm
--> /wab_distlist_editing.htm
--> /wab_edit_contact.htm
--> /wab_edit_dir_service.htm
--> /wab_export_pab.htm
--> /wab_export_vcard.htm
--> /wab_get_started.htm
--> /wab_import_all.htm
--> /wab_import_vcard.htm
--> /wab_print_format.htm
--> /wab_search_for_names_in_dir.htm
--> /wab_sort.htm
--> /wab_add_contact.htm
--> /wab_conferencing_overview.htm
--> /wab_delete_contacts.htm
--> /wab_delete_contacts_full_group.htm
--> /wab_delete_contacts_single.htm
--> /wab_create_folder.htm
--> /wab_identities_overview.htm
--> /wab_move_folder.htm
--> /wab_organize_folder.htm
--> /wab_share_folder.htm
--> /wab_add_id.htm
--> /wab_change_id_settings.htm
--> /wab_delete_id.htm
--> /wab_switch_ids.htm
--> /wab_edit_pa.htm
--> /wab_prof_ast.htm
--> /wab_welcome.htm
--> /sq_grn3.gif
--> /quesmark.gif
--> /sq_blu3.gif
--> /H_qlogo.gif
--> /wab.hhc
--> /wab.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wab.hlp
wbemtest.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /wbemtest_9znc.htm
--> /wbemtest_0438.htm
--> /wbemtest_0jas.htm
--> /wbemtest_0ks8.htm
--> /wbemtest_1nso.htm
--> /wbemtest_24z8.htm
--> /wbemtest_2sdw.htm
--> /wbemtest_2w50.htm
--> /wbemtest_4a0k.htm
--> /wbemtest_4i7o.htm
--> /wbemtest_55x0.htm
--> /wbemtest_59ro.htm
--> /wbemtest_5k54.htm
--> /wbemtest_5r5k.htm
--> /wbemtest_61iw.htm
--> /wbemtest_62lw.htm
--> /wbemtest_66no.htm
--> /wbemtest_6awk.htm
--> /wbemtest_6f5k.htm
--> /wbemtest_6zas.htm
--> /wbemtest_70l4.htm
--> /wbemtest_75yr.htm
--> /wbemtest_77w8.htm
--> /wbemtest_79kj.htm
--> /wbemtest_7a2c.htm
--> /wbemtest_7d4o.htm
--> /wbemtest_7dx4.htm
--> /wbemtest_7htf.htm
--> /wbemtest_7tfc.htm
--> /wbemtest_8aig.htm
--> /wbemtest_8fub.htm
--> /wbemtest_8ypk.htm
--> /wbemtest_93qs.htm
--> /wbemtest_986w.htm
--> /wbemtest_9j5g.htm
--> /wbemtest_9liw.htm
--> /notopic_0pk4.htm
--> /wbemtest.hhc
--> /wbemtest.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
webpub.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /webpub_overview.htm
--> /webpub_sendphoto_email_overview.htm
--> /webpub_sendphoto_email_howto.htm
--> /webpub_pictures_documents_howto.htm
--> /windows_fcab_publish_to_web.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
whatsnew.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /whatsnew_desktop.htm
--> /whatsnew_digital.htm
--> /whatsnew_hss.htm
--> /whatsnew_misc.htm
--> /whatsnew_homenet.htm
--> /whatsnew_acctstart.htm
--> /whatsnew_internet.htm
--> /whatsnew_filefold.htm
--> /whatsnew_overview.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
winchat.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /chat_turn_sound_on_off.htm
--> /chat_change_color.htm
--> /chat_change_font.htm
--> /chat_change_preferences.htm
--> /chat_end_conversation.htm
--> /chat_start_conversation.htm
--> /chat_answer_call.htm
--> /chat_whatis_intro.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /winchat.hhc
--> /winchat.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
winchat.hlp
windows.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /windP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
windows.chq
windows.cnt
windows.hlp
winhlp32.cnt
winhlp32.hlp
wininstl.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Using_topnode.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Advertise.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Install.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Log_File.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Remove.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Repair.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_topnode.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_Config_Computer_Grp_Policy.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_Config_GPO_topnode.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_Config_User_Grp_Policy.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CPL_Packages.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_EXPL_Packages.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Best_Practices.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Checklist.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Command_Line_Syntax.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Concepts_topnode.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_default_topnode.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Features_Defined.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Group_Policy_Computers.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Group_Policy_Users.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_How_To_topnode.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Managed_Environments.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Overview.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Resources.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Technology.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Troubleshooting.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Tshoot_topnode.htm
--> /sag_WinInstall_Understanding_topnode.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinsInstall_CMD_Admin_Install.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinInstall_CMD_Transforms.htm
--> /sag_pro_WinInstall_CMD_AdvertisingWithTransforms.htm
--> /WinInstl.hhc
--> /WinInstP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
winmine.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /mine_object.htm
--> /mine_play.htm
--> /mine_customize_field.htm
--> /mine_tips.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /winmine.hhc
--> /winmine.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
winmine.hlp
win_dos.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /changingcommandhistorysettings.htm
--> /changingcursorsize.htm
--> /changingdisplayoptionsettings.htm
--> /changingfontsforwindowmode.htm
--> /changingscreencolors.htm
--> /changingscreensizeandposition.htm
--> /changingwindowmodesettings.htm
--> /windows_dos_change_config_info.htm
--> /windows_dos_change_icon.htm
--> /windows_dos_configure.htm
--> /windows_dos_copy.htm
--> /windows_dos_custom_startup.htm
--> /windows_dos_get_help.htm
--> /windows_dos_hardware_emul.htm
--> /windows_dos_hide_mouse.htm
--> /windows_dos_multitask.htm
--> /windows_dos_popup_in_window.htm
--> /windows_dos_quickedit.htm
--> /windows_dos_reserve_shortcut.htm
--> /windows_dos_run_tsr.htm
--> /windows_dos_specify_cust_start.htm
--> /windows_dos_specify_shortcut.htm
--> /windows_dos_start_dos.htm
--> /windows_dos_two_pifs.htm
--> /windows_pif_create.htm
--> /windows_dos_overview.htm
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wmp10.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/accessibilityfeaturesinyourproductnamehelp.htm
--> /htm/accessibilityforpeoplewithdisabilities.htm
--> /htm/accessibilityofmicrosoftwindows.htm
--> /htm/accessiblefeaturesinyourproductnamewindowsmediapla.htm
--> /htm/accessibleproductsandservicesfrommicrosoft.htm
--> /htm/addanddeletemediafiles.htm
--> /htm/adjustingthevolume.htm
--> /htm/advancededit.htm
--> /htm/advancededitsynchronizedlyrics.htm
--> /htm/advancedfilexferoptions.htm
--> /htm/anchorwindowmenu.htm
--> /htm/audiocdproperties.htm
--> /htm/audiodeviceproperties.htm
--> /htm/audiooptions.htm
--> /htm/automaticmediainformationupdatesforfiles.htm
--> /htm/automaticupdates.htm
--> /htm/basicsecuritymeasure.htm
--> /htm/cdaudiofeature.htm
--> /htm/cddrivepropertiesdatacdtab.htm
--> /htm/changinghowtheplayerlooks.htm
--> /htm/changingthecoloroftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeoftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeofthevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/changingyouraudioandvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/choosingavisualization.htm
--> /htm/commontasks.htm
--> /htm/configuringprotocols.htm
--> /htm/connectionspeedoptions.htm
--> /htm/contentoptions.htm
--> /htm/copyingandplayingcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingfilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/copyingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingthecontentsofyourmedialibrarytoanewcomputer.htm
--> /htm/copymusictothislocation.htm
--> /htm/copysettings.htm
--> /htm/creatingyourowncds.htm
--> /htm/customerexperienceimprovementprogramoptions.htm
--> /htm/customerserviceforpeoplewhoaredeaforhardofhearing.htm
--> /htm/customizinginformationaboutcdsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/customizingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/deletingfilesinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/devices.htm
--> /htm/displayareasandcontrols.htm
--> /htm/displayproperties.htm
--> /htm/downloadingportabledevicedrivers.htm
--> /htm/editautoplaylistdialogbox.htm
--> /htm/enhancedcontentproviderservicesoptions.htm
--> /htm/enhancedplaybackexperienceoptions.htm
--> /htm/errormessagehelp.htm
--> /htm/featuresarea.htm
--> /htm/filemenu.htm
--> /htm/filetypesoptions.htm
--> /htm/findingdigitalmediacontentbysubscribingtoaservice.htm
--> /htm/findingdigitalmediacontentonwindowsmediacom.htm
--> /htm/findingwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/formattingremovablemedia.htm
--> /htm/fue_customerexperienceimprovementprogramoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_enhancedcontentproviderservicesoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_enhancedplaybackexperienceoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_historyoptions.htm
--> /htm/gettingmoreaccessibilityinformation0.htm
--> /htm/gettingstarted.htm
--> /htm/glossary.htm
--> /htm/grantingaccesstoyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/helpmenu.htm
--> /htm/historyoptions.htm
--> /htm/howtopreventinformationfrombeingstoredonyourcomput.htm
--> /htm/idd_fileopen.htm
--> /htm/infocenterviewpane.htm
--> /htm/informationthatisexchangedorstoredduringsynchroniz.htm
--> /htm/keepingyourcomputersecure.htm
--> /htm/keyboardaccess.htm
--> /htm/keyboardshortcutsforusingthehelpwindow.htm
--> /htm/languagesettingsoptions.htm
--> /htm/legal.htm
--> /htm/libraryarea.htm
--> /htm/library_albuminformationpane.htm
--> /htm/library_contentspane.htm
--> /htm/library_detailspane.htm
--> /htm/library_playlistpane.htm
--> /htm/maintainingyourprivacy.htm
--> /htm/mediainformationpane.htm
--> /htm/medialibraryfeature.htm
--> /htm/mediascan.htm
--> /htm/menubar.htm
--> /htm/microsoftdocumentationinalternativeformats0.htm
--> /htm/miniplayer.htm
--> /htm/moreinformationaboutplayingenhancedcontent.htm
--> /htm/networkbufferingoptions.htm
--> /htm/newautoplaylistdialogbox.htm
--> /htm/nowplayingarea.htm
--> /htm/nowplayingtoolsarea.htm
--> /htm/organizingyourmultimediafiles.htm
--> /htm/parentalcontroloptions.htm
--> /htm/playbackcontrolsarea.htm
--> /htm/playercontrols.htm
--> /htm/playersettings.htm
--> /htm/player_firstrun_privacy.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc_1.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc_2.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_cdaudio.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_csgz.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_dvd.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_effects.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_formats.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_medialibrary.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_metadata_fileupdates.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_network.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_performance.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_player.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_portabledevice.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_privacy.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_security.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toaddlyricstoafile.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toviewlyrics.htm
--> /htm/playingadvd.htm
--> /htm/playingavcd.htm
--> /htm/playingdvds.htm
--> /htm/playingfiles.htm
--> /htm/playingmultimediafilesinmedialibrary.htm


----------



## jay1327

--> /htm/playingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/playlistpane.htm
--> /htm/playmenu.htm
--> /htm/pluginoptions.htm
--> /htm/portabledevicefeature.htm
--> /htm/portabledeviceproperties.htm
--> /htm/prioritizingcontentforsynchronization.htm
--> /htm/qualityoptions.htm
--> /htm/recordingoptions.htm
--> /htm/searchcomputerformultimedia.htm
--> /htm/securityzoneoptions.htm
--> /htm/selfhelpoptions.htm
--> /htm/settingsthataffectsynchronization.htm
--> /htm/settingsthataffectyourprivacy.htm
--> /htm/sharingyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/skinchooser.htm
--> /htm/skinsshortcutmenu.htm
--> /htm/smarttransferoptions.htm
--> /htm/sortingandfindingitemsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/streamingprotocolsoptions.htm
--> /htm/syncshortcuts.htm
--> /htm/systemrequirements.htm
--> /htm/technicalsupportoptions.htm
--> /htm/thesynchronizationrelationship.htm
--> /htm/toaddcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestomedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toaddinformationaboutacdtrackorentirealbumtoadatabaseontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toaddoreditmediainformationusingtheadvancedtagedit.htm
--> /htm/toaddsynchronizedlyricstoafile.htm
--> /htm/toadjustaudiodynamicrange.htm
--> /htm/toadjusttheaudioeffects.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthegraphicequalizerlevels.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthevolume.htm
--> /htm/toadjustvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/toapplyaskin.htm
--> /htm/tobackupyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/tobrowsetheavailableonlinestores.htm
--> /htm/tocaptureadvdimage.htm
--> /htm/tochangecaptionorsubtitlelanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangedvdlanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangeitemsandplaylistsbeforesynchronizingtoapo.htm
--> /htm/tochangesoundtracklanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangetheappearanceofahelptopic.htm
--> /htm/tochangethecolorofthebackgroundortextinhelp.htm
--> /htm/tochangethecoloroftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/tochangethefontinhelp.htm
--> /htm/tochangethelanguageofthedvdmenu.htm
--> /htm/tochangethenumberofstarsforanitem.htm
--> /htm/tochooseavisualization.htm
--> /htm/tochoosewhichcolumnsdisplayinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/tocopyanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/tocreateanautoplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tocreateaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tocreateyourowncd.htm
--> /htm/tocrossfadefiles.htm
--> /htm/todeleteafilefrommedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaskin.htm
--> /htm/todownloadaportabledevicedriver.htm
--> /htm/todownloadpluginsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/todownloadskinsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/todownloadvisualizationsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toeditalbuminformationforanindividualtrackinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toeditanautoplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toeditaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toeditinformationforseveraltrackssimultaneously.htm
--> /htm/toejectacd.htm
--> /htm/toenableaudionormalization.htm
--> /htm/toeraseacdrw.htm
--> /htm/tofastforwardafile.htm
--> /htm/tofindwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toformatremovablemedia.htm
--> /htm/togethelpwithonlinestores.htm
--> /htm/tohidethefeaturestaskbar.htm
--> /htm/tohidethemenubar.htm
--> /htm/tolocateotheritemsbyartistoralbuminmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/tomakeaservicetheactiveservice.htm
--> /htm/toolsmenu.htm
--> /htm/topauseafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplayanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/toplayanyportionofafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toplayavcd.htm
--> /htm/toplaycontentatvariablespeeds.htm
--> /htm/toplayfiles.htm
--> /htm/toplayfilesinrandomorder.htm
--> /htm/toplaymarkedsectionsinafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayspecialfeaturesonadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplaytracksinadifferentorder.htm
--> /htm/toplayvideooneframeatatime.htm
--> /htm/toprocessmediainformationimmediately.htm
--> /htm/toremoveduplicateitemsfromyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toremovestoredinformationfromthelistintheopendialo.htm
--> /htm/torenameaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/torenametitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/toresizetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/toresizetheplayerautomaticallytofitavideo.htm
--> /htm/toresizethevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/torestoreyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/torewindafile.htm
--> /htm/tosaveatemporaryplaylistwithadifferentname.htm
--> /htm/tosearchforitemsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toshareaclipwithafriend.htm
--> /htm/toskipplayingtracksonacd.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothenextfile.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothepreviousfile.htm
--> /htm/tosortitemsusingadifferentcolumnheadinginmedialibr.htm
--> /htm/tostopafile.htm
--> /htm/toswitchbetweenmodes.htm
--> /htm/toswitchcameraangles.htm
--> /htm/toswitchtootherprograms.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizecontentmanually.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizedigitalmediatoyourdeviceautomatically.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizefilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/totemporarilyadditemstoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toturnoncaptions.htm
--> /htm/toupdateinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toupdateorfindalbuminformationontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toupgradetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/touseapluginwithafileorplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toviewalbumdetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewavisualizationusingtheentirescreen.htm
--> /htm/toviewdetailsaboutafile.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationabouterrors.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutmultimediacontent.htm
--> /htm/toviewlicensedetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewstatisticsaboutplayback.htm
--> /htm/toviewthevideousingtheentirescreen.htm
--> /htm/toviewtitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/toworkoffline.htm
--> /htm/troubleshootingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/upgradingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/usingcdsdvdsandvcds.htm
--> /htm/usinghelp.htm
--> /htm/usinginternetexplorersecuritysettings.htm
--> /htm/usingplugins.htm
--> /htm/usingsecureinternetsitesfortransactions.htm
--> /htm/usingshortcutkeys.htm
--> /htm/usingthelistpane.htm
--> /htm/usingvcds.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmediaplayer.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmediaplayersecuritysettings.htm
--> /htm/videoaccelerationoptions.htm
--> /htm/videoaccelerationsettings.htm
--> /htm/videoandvisualizationpane.htm
--> /htm/viewingcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutfilesandcontent.htm
--> /htm/viewmenu.htm
--> /htm/websites.htm
--> /htm/whatisautomatictransfer.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayererrorcenter.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayerhelp.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayerwebhelp.htm
--> /htm/workingoffline.htm
--> /htm/workingwithplaylists.htm
--> /htm/add_selection_button.gif
--> /htm/album_info.gif
--> /htm/anchor_window.gif
--> /htm/apply_skin_button.gif
--> /htm/caution.gif
--> /htm/checkbox.gif
--> /htm/contents_pane.gif
--> /htm/create_folder_button.gif
--> /htm/delete.gif
--> /htm/delete_skin_button.gif
--> /htm/details_pane.gif
--> /htm/edit_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/enhancements_pane.gif
--> /htm/erase_disk_button.gif
--> /htm/fastforward_button.gif
--> /htm/features_taskbar.gif
--> /htm/highmat.gif
--> /htm/info_center_view_pane.gif
--> /htm/lock_icon.gif
--> /htm/media_information_pane.gif
--> /htm/menu_bar.gif
--> /htm/mini_player.gif
--> /htm/more_skins_button.gif
--> /htm/move_down.gif
--> /htm/move_up.gif
--> /htm/mute_button.gif
--> /htm/mute_on_button.gif
--> /htm/next_button.gif
--> /htm/next_frame_button.gif
--> /htm/next_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/note.gif
--> /htm/pause_button.gif
--> /htm/playback_controls.gif
--> /htm/playlist_pane_library.gif
--> /htm/playlist_pane_now_playing.gif
--> /htm/play_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_frame_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/properties.gif
--> /htm/rewind_button.gif
--> /htm/search_button.gif
--> /htm/seek_slider.gif
--> /htm/show_fullscreen_controls.gif
--> /htm/shuffle_repeat_button.gif
--> /htm/start_burn_button.gif
--> /htm/start_rip_button.gif
--> /htm/start_sync_button.gif
--> /htm/stop_button.gif
--> /htm/stop_sync_button.gif
--> /htm/video_visualization_pane.gif
--> /htm/volume_slider.gif
--> /wmedia.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /Glossary.js
--> /dbGlossary.csv
--> /wmplayer.hhc
--> /wmplayer.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wmperr10.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/0xc00d0fdd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80004004_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040218_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040241_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040255_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80041002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8007001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070037_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704c7_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704cf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070716_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c000d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c2ee2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d000f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d080d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bb8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bbb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0faa_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fcd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fd6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fd9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1057_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d106a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1074_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1076_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1090_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10ba_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10cd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10d1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1163_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1167_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1168_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116e_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1171_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1176_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1178_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d117a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1194_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1196_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1197_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1198_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1199_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119c_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11a9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11ab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11ba_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11be_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c7_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11cb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11cd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11f8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d132b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2720_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d27e1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eec_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eee_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/dvdparentalcontrol_useraccounts.htm
--> /htm/legal.htm
--> /htm/nomoreinformationisavailable.htm
--> /htm/player_errors_intro_hjml.htm
--> /htm/supportedfiletypes.htm
--> /htm/note.gif
--> /Glossary.js
--> /wmedia.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /plyr_err.afd
--> /plyr_err.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wmplayer.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/aboutcopyrights.htm
--> /htm/addingaradiostationtoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/adjustingthevolume.htm
--> /htm/anchorwindowmenu.htm
--> /htm/audiocdproperties.htm
--> /htm/cdaudiofeature.htm
--> /htm/changingdvdviewingoptions.htm
--> /htm/changinghowtheplayerlooks.htm
--> /htm/changingportabledevicesettings.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeoftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeofthevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/changingyouraudioandvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/choosingavisualization.htm
--> /htm/commontasks.htm
--> /htm/compressingcopiesofcdtrackstouselessdiskspace.htm
--> /htm/copyingandplayingcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingfilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/copyingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingthecontentsofyourmedialibrarytoanewcomputer.htm
--> /htm/creatingyourowncds.htm
--> /htm/customizinginformationaboutcdsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/customizingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/deletingfilesfromaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/deletingfilesinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/displayareasandcontrols.htm
--> /htm/featuresarea.htm
--> /htm/filemenu.htm
--> /htm/findingwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/gettingstarted.htm
--> /htm/glossary.htm
--> /htm/helpmenu.htm
--> /htm/idd_fileopen.htm
--> /htm/importingandexportingplaylists.htm
--> /htm/keyboardaccess.htm
--> /htm/listeningtoradiostations.htm
--> /htm/medialibraryfeature.htm
--> /htm/mediascan.htm
--> /htm/nowplayingtoolsarea.htm
--> /htm/organizingyourmultimediafiles.htm
--> /htm/performingmorespecificsearches.htm
--> /htm/playbackcontrolsarea.htm
--> /htm/playercontrols.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_cdaudio.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_csgz.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_dvd.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_effects.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_formats.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_medialibrary.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_network.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_performance.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_player.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_portabledevice.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toaddlyricstoafile.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toviewlyrics.htm
--> /htm/playingadvd.htm
--> /htm/playingdvds.htm
--> /htm/playingfiles.htm
--> /htm/playingmultimediafilesinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/playingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/playlistpane.htm
--> /htm/playlistselectionarea.htm
--> /htm/playmenu.htm
--> /htm/portabledevicefeature.htm
--> /htm/portabledeviceproperties.htm
--> /htm/searchcomputerformultimedia.htm
--> /htm/searchingyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/skinchooser.htm
--> /htm/skinsshortcutmenu.htm
--> /htm/supportedfileformats.htm
--> /htm/tipsandtricks.htm
--> /htm/toaddaradiostationtoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toaddcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestomedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toaddinformationaboutacdtrackorentirealbumtoadatabaseontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toadjusttheaudioeffects.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthegraphicequalizerlevels.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthenumberofsecondscontentisbuffered.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthevolume.htm
--> /htm/toadjustvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/toapplyaskin.htm
--> /htm/toautomaticallyaddfilestomedialibrarywhenplayed.htm
--> /htm/toautomaticallyplaydvds.htm
--> /htm/tobackupyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/tochangecdrorcdrwdrivesettings.htm
--> /htm/tochangecopyquality.htm
--> /htm/tochangethecopyqualityofmusiccopiedfromcds.htm
--> /htm/tochangethefolderwhereyouraudioandvideofilesarestored.htm
--> /htm/tochangethelanguageofthedvdmenu.htm
--> /htm/tochangethetypesoffilesfileformatsthattheplayerplays.htm
--> /htm/tocheckwhetherdigitalcopyingisselected.htm
--> /htm/tochooseavisualization.htm
--> /htm/tocopyanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/tocopyfilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/tocreatealistofyourownpresetradiostations.htm
--> /htm/tocreateaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tocreateyourowncd.htm
--> /htm/todeleteafilefrommedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaskin.htm
--> /htm/todeletefilesfromaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/todownloadskinsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/todownloadvisualizationsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toeditalbuminformationforanindividualtrackinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toeditinformationforseveraltrackssimultaneously.htm
--> /htm/toedititemsandplaylistsbeforecopyingtoaportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/toejectacd.htm
--> /htm/toexportaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tofastforwardafile.htm
--> /htm/tofindaradiostationontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/tofindwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/togetorchangeinformationaboutanalbumontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/tohidethefeaturestaskbar.htm
--> /htm/tohidethemenubar.htm
--> /htm/toimportaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toolsmenu.htm
--> /htm/topauseafile.htm
--> /htm/topermanentlydeleteaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/topermanentlydeletefilesfrommedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvdinfastmotion.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvdinslowmotion.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvdoneframeatatime.htm
--> /htm/toplayanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/toplayanaudiocdinnowplaying.htm
--> /htm/toplayanyportionofafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toplayaradiostationontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toplayfiles.htm
--> /htm/toplayfilesinrandomorder.htm
--> /htm/toplaymarkedsectionsinafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayspecialfeaturesonadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplaytracksinadifferentorder.htm
--> /htm/topreventplayofcertaindvdsbysettingparentalcontrols.htm
--> /htm/torearrangefilesonaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toremoveavisualizationcollection.htm
--> /htm/torenameaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/torenametitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/toresizetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/toresizethevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/torestoreafileinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/torestoreaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/torestoreyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/torewindafile.htm
--> /htm/tosearchmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/tosearchyourcomputerformusicandvideo.htm
--> /htm/tosetvisualizationoptions.htm
--> /htm/toskipplayingtracksonacd.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothenextfile.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothepreviousfile.htm
--> /htm/tospecifytheinformationthatappearsinatrackfilename.htm
--> /htm/tostopacquiringlicensesautomatically.htm
--> /htm/tostopafile.htm
--> /htm/toswitchaudiolanguagesforthecurrentdisc.htm
--> /htm/toswitchcameraangles.htm
--> /htm/toswitchfromcompactmodetofullmode.htm
--> /htm/toswitchfromfullmodetocompactmode.htm
--> /htm/toswitchsubtitlelanguagesforthecurrentdisc.htm
--> /htm/toturnoffcopyrightprotectionlicenses.htm
--> /htm/toturnoffscreensaverduringplayback.htm
--> /htm/toturnoncaptions.htm
--> /htm/toturnonclosedcaptionsforthecurrentdisc.htm
--> /htm/toturnonsubtitlesforthecurrentdisc.htm
--> /htm/toupdateinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toupdateorfindalbuminformationontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toupgradetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/tousedigitalplaybackanderrorcorrection__.htm
--> /htm/toviewalbumdetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewalbuminformationaboutacdinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toviewdetailsaboutafile.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationabouterrors.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutmultimediacontent.htm
--> /htm/toviewlicensedetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewstatisticsaboutplayback.htm
--> /htm/toviewthevideousingtheentirescreen.htm
--> /htm/toviewtitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/understandingbuffering.htm
--> /htm/understandingdigitalmediaconcepts.htm
--> /htm/understandinglicensedfiles.htm
--> /htm/understandingstreamingmedia.htm
--> /htm/upgradingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/usingshortcutkeys.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmediaplayer.htm
--> /htm/videoaccelerationsettings.htm
--> /htm/viewingcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutfilesandcontent.htm
--> /htm/viewmenu.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayertour.htm
--> /htm/workingwithplaylists.htm
--> /htm/add_to_library_button.gif
--> /htm/anchor_window.gif
--> /htm/checkbox.gif
--> /htm/compact_mode_button.gif
--> /htm/delete_from_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/delete_skin_button.gif
--> /htm/fast_forward_button.gif
--> /htm/feature_area.gif
--> /htm/full_mode_button.gif
--> /htm/full_screen_button.gif
--> /htm/hide_menu_button.gif
--> /htm/move_down_in_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/move_up_in_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/mute_button.gif
--> /htm/next_button.gif
--> /htm/next_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/now_playing_selection_button.gif
--> /htm/now_playing_tools_area.gif
--> /htm/pause_button.gif
--> /htm/playlist_dropdown.gif
--> /htm/playlist_pane.gif
--> /htm/playlist_selection_area.gif
--> /htm/play_button.gif
--> /htm/portable_create_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/portable_delete_item_button.gif
--> /htm/portable_properties_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/rewind_button.gif
--> /htm/seek_slider.gif
--> /htm/show_now_playing_button.gif
--> /htm/show_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/shuffle_button.gif
--> /htm/stop_button.gif
--> /htm/transport_area.gif
--> /htm/visualization_selection_button.gif
--> /htm/volume_slider.gif
--> /Legal.htm
--> /legal.gif
--> /media_player.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /Glossary.js
--> /dbGlossary.csv
--> /wmplayer.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wordpad.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /wripad_edit_undo.htm
--> /wripad_cut_info.htm
--> /wripad_locate_text.htm
--> /wripad_edit_links.htm
--> /wripad_word_wrap.htm
--> /wripad_insert_bullet.htm
--> /wripad_format_font.htm
--> /wripad_format_tabs.htm
--> /wripad_insert_new_object.htm
--> /wripad_whatis_intro.htm
--> /wripad_print.htm
--> /wripad_print_page_setup.htm
--> /wripad_format_alignment.htm
--> /wripad_format_indent.htm
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /wordpad_transfer_link_embed.htm
--> /wordpad_show_hide_bars.htm
--> /wordpad_create_save_open.htm
--> /wordpad_ct.htm
--> /wripad_date_time.htm
--> /wordpad.hhc
--> /wordpad.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wordpad.hlp


----------



## jay1327

wpa.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /WPA_overview.htm
--> /WPA_concepts.htm
--> /WPA_activate_by_phone.htm
--> /WPA_activation_vs_registration.htm
--> /WPA_howto.htm
--> /WPA_activate_by_modem.htm
--> /WPA_complete_Internet_activation.htm
--> /WPA_TT_TTY_activation.htm
--> /WPA_product_keys.htm
--> /WPA_privacypolicy.htm
--> /WPA.hhc
--> /wpaP.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wscript.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /wsh_objectmodel.htm
--> /wsh_overview.htm
--> /wsh_runfromcommandprompt.htm
--> /wsh_runfromwindowsbasedhost.htm
--> /wsh_download.htm
--> /wsh_setindivprops.htm
--> /wsh_setglobalprops.htm
--> /wsh_runsamples.htm
--> /wscript.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wscript.hlp
wshconcepts.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /compile_date.htm
--> /sag_WSHtopnode.htm
--> /WSH_Concepts.htm
--> /WSH_HowTo.htm
--> /WSHconcepts.hhc
--> /WSHconcepts.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wuauhelp.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /auwxp.hhc
--> /autoupdate_downloading.htm
--> /autoupdate_install.htm
--> /autoupdate_options.htm
--> /autoupdate_overview.htm
--> /autoupdate_remind.htm
--> /autoupdate_restore.htm
--> /autoupdate_sched.htm
--> /autoupdate_turn_on.htm
--> /autoupdate_privacy.htm
--> /note.gif
--> /plusCold.gif
--> /plusHot.GIF
--> /minusCold.gif
--> /minusHot.GIF
--> /coUA.css
--> /coUAprint.css
--> /shared.js
--> /auw2ktt.txt
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\htmlTour\
bluearrow.gif
bot_bar.gif
connected_data.htm
connected_data.jpg
connected_data_big.jpg
connected_data_ghost.jpg
connected_fr.htm
connected_multiple.htm
connected_multiple.jpg
connected_multiple_big.jpg
connected_multiple_ghost.jpg
connected_networks.htm
connected_networks.jpg
connected_networks_big.jpg
connected_networks_ghost.jpg
connected_wizard.htm
connected_wizard.jpg
connected_wizard_big.jpg
connected_wizard_ghost.jpg
control_up.jpg
default.htm
desktop_screen_shot.jpg
desktop_up.jpg
end_up.jpg
folder_up.jpg
footer.htm
gradient.jpg
icon_up.jpg
img004b.jpg
img014.jpg
img033.jpg
img033a.jpg
img034.jpg
img040.jpg
img046.jpg
img060.jpg
img068.jpg
img072.jpg
img074.jpg
img089.jpg
img100.jpg
img103.jpg
img109.jpg
img110.jpg
img116.jpg
img121.jpg
img123.jpg
img126.jpg
img136.jpg
img149.jpg
intro_logo.jpg
logo.jpg
nav_best.gif
nav_best_down.gif
nav_blank.gif
nav_connected.gif
nav_connected_down.gif
nav_gray.gif
nav_safe_easy.gif
nav_safe_easy_down.gif
nav_start_here.gif
nav_start_here_down.gif
nav_unlock.gif
nav_unlock_down.gif
pen_icon.jpg
question_icon.jpg
read_icon.jpg
safe_better.htm
safe_easier.htm
safe_easy_better.jpg
safe_easy_better_big.jpg
safe_easy_better_ghost.jpg
safe_easy_easier.jpg
safe_easy_easier_big.jpg
safe_easy_easier_ghost.jpg
safe_easy_faster.jpg
safe_easy_faster_big.jpg
safe_easy_faster_ghost.jpg
safe_faster.htm
safe_fr.htm
scripts.js
spacer.gif
start_control.htm
start_desktop.htm
start_ending.htm
start_files.htm
start_fr.htm
start_icons.htm
start_menu.htm
start_taskbar.htm
start_up.jpg
start_windows.htm
style.css
taskbar_up.jpg
ul_logo.jpg
unlock_built.htm
unlock_built.jpg
unlock_built_big.jpg
unlock_built_ghost.jpg
unlock_fr.htm
unlock_optimized.htm
unlock_optimized.jpg
unlock_optimized_big.jpg
unlock_optimized_ghost.jpg
unlock_playing.htm
unlock_playing.jpg
unlock_playing_big.jpg
unlock_playing_ghost.jpg
window_up.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\mmTour\
intro.swf
intro.txt
nav.swf
nav.txt
segment1.swf
segment1.txt
segment2.swf
segment2.txt
segment3.swf
segment3.txt
segment5.swf
segment5.txt
tour.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\
wmptour.hta
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Audio\
snd.htm
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Audio\Wav\
wmpaud1.wav
wmpaud2.wav
wmpaud3.wav
wmpaud4.wav
wmpaud5.wav
wmpaud6.wav
wmpaud7.wav
wmpaud8.wav
wmpaud9.wav
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Cnt\
contents.htm
wmploc.js
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Css\
controls.css
wmptour.css
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Img\
mplogo.gif
mplogoh.gif
tourbg.gif
videobg.gif
vidsamp.gif
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Img\Btn\
bktr.gif
bktrh.gif
cloapp.gif
cloapph.gif
cnt.gif
cntd.gif
cnth.gif
taoff.gif
taoffh.gif
taon.gif
taonh.gif
tpause.gif
tpauseh.gif
tplay.gif
tplayh.gif
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Img\WMarks\
wm1.gif
wm2.gif
wm3.gif
wm4.gif
wm5.gif
wm6.gif
wm7.gif
wm8.gif
wm9.gif
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Scr\
controls.js
events.js
tour.js
C:\WINDOWS\Help\Tours\WindowsMediaPlayer\Video\
copycd.wmv
mdlib.wmv
nuskin.wmv
rtuner.wmv
viz.wmv
C:\WINDOWS\ime\
mscandui.dll
SOFTKBD.DLL
SPGRMR.dll
SPTIP.dll
C:\WINDOWS\inf\
1394.inf
1394.pnf
1394vdbg.inf
1394vdbg.pnf
3dfxvs2k.inf
3dfxvs2k.pnf
61883.inf
61883.pnf
accessor.inf
accessor.pnf
acerscan.inf
acerscan.pnf
acpi.inf
acpi.pnf
adm_mult.inf
adm_mult.pnf
adm_port.inf
adm_port.pnf
agtinst.inf
agtinst.pnf
apcompat.inf
apcompat.pnf
appmig.inf
appmig.pnf
apps.inf
apps.pnf
asynceqn.inf
asynceqn.pnf
atiixpaa.inf
atiixpaa.pnf
atiixpag.inf
atiixpag.pnf
atim128.inf
atim128.pnf
atimpab.inf
atimpab.pnf
atiradn1.inf
atiradn1.pnf
atirage3.inf
atirage3.pnf
atividin.inf
atividin.pnf
atixpwdm.inf
atixpwdm.pnf
au.inf
au.pnf
avc.inf
avc.pnf
avmisdn.inf
avmisdn.pnf
axant5.inf
axant5.pnf
banshee.inf
banshee.pnf
battery.inf
battery.pnf
bda.inf
bda.pnf
biosinfo.inf
biosinfo.pnf
brmfcmdm.inf
brmfcmdm.pnf
brmfcmf.inf
brmfcmf.pnf
brmfcsto.inf
brmfcsto.pnf
brmfcumd.inf
brmfcumd.pnf
brmfcwia.inf
brmfcwia.pnf
brmfport.inf
brmfport.pnf
camdsh20.inf
camdsh20.pnf
camvid20.inf
camvid20.pnf
camvid30.inf
camvid30.pnf
ccdecode.inf
ccdecode.pnf
cdrom.inf
cdrom.pnf
certclas.inf
certclas.pnf
codecs10.inf
codecs10.pnf
communic.inf
communic.pnf
comnt5.inf
comnt5.pnf
corelist.inf
corelist.pnf
cpu.inf
cpu.pnf
ctmaport.inf
ctmaport.pnf
cyclad-z.inf
cyclad-z.pnf
cyclom-y.inf
cyclom-y.pnf
cyyport.inf
cyyport.pnf
cyzport.inf
cyzport.pnf
defltwk.inf
defltwk.pnf
devxprop.inf
devxprop.pnf
dfrg.inf
dfrg.pnf
dgaport.inf
dgaport.pnf
dgasync.inf
dgasync.pnf
digiasyn.inf
digiasyn.pnf
digiisdn.inf
digiisdn.pnf
digimps.inf
digimps.pnf
digirp.inf
digirp.pnf
digirprt.inf
digirprt.pnf
dimaps.inf
dimaps.pnf
disk.inf
disk.pnf
display.inf
display.pnf
divac.inf
divac.pnf
divasrv.inf
divasrv.pnf
dot4.inf
dot4.pnf
dot4prt.inf
dot4prt.pnf
DRM10.inf
DRM10.pnf
drvindex.inf
drvindex.pnf
dshowext.inf
dshowext.pnf
dtcnt5.inf
dtcnt5.pnf
dvd.inf
dvd.pnf
dwup.inf
dwup.pnf
enavweb.inf
enavweb.pnf
enum1394.inf
enum1394.pnf
epcfw2k.inf
epcfw2k.pnf
epsnmfp.inf
epsnmfp.pnf
epsnscan.inf
epsnscan.pnf
epstw2k.inf
epstw2k.pnf
eqnport.inf
eqnport.pnf
fdc.inf
fdc.pnf
fjtscan.inf
fjtscan.pnf
flash.inf
flash.pnf
flpydisk.inf
flpydisk.pnf
font.inf
font.pnf
fp40ext.inf
fp40ext.pnf
fsvga.inf
fsvga.pnf
fsvgaadd.inf
fsvgaadd.pnf
fsvgadel.inf
fsvgadel.pnf
fxsocm.inf
fxsocm.pnf
g200.inf
g200.pnf
g400.inf
g400.pnf
gameport.inf
gameport.pnf
games.inf
games.pnf
genprint.inf
genprint.pnf
hal.inf
hal.pnf
HidDigi.inf
HidDigi.pnf
hidserv.inf
hidserv.pnf
hpdigwia.inf
hpdigwia.pnf
hpojscan.inf
hpojscan.pnf
hpscan.inf
hpscan.pnf
i740nt5.inf
i740nt5.pnf
i81xnt5.inf
i81xnt5.pnf
i81xwfp0.inf
i81xwfp0.pnf
i81xwfp1.inf
i81xwfp1.pnf
i81xwfp2.inf
i81xwfp2.pnf
i81xwfp3.inf
i81xwfp3.pnf
i81xwfp4.inf
i81xwfp4.pnf
i81xwtv0.inf
i81xwtv0.pnf
i81xwtv1.inf
i81xwtv1.pnf
i81xwtv2.inf
i81xwtv2.pnf
i81xwtv3.inf
i81xwtv3.pnf
i81xwtv4.inf
i81xwtv4.pnf
ibmvcap.inf
ibmvcap.pnf
icam3.inf
icam3.pnf
icam4usb.inf
icam4usb.pnf
icam5usb.inf
icam5usb.pnf
icminst.inf
icminst.pnf
icwnt5.inf
icwnt5.pnf
ie.inf
ie.pnf
ieaccess.inf
ieaccess.pnf
iereset.inf
iereset.pnf
igames.inf
igames.pnf
iis.inf
iis.pnf
image.inf
image.pnf
ims.inf
ims.pnf
INFCACHE.1
input.inf
input.pnf
intl.inf
intl.pnf
irdaalif.inf
irdaalif.pnf
irdasmc.inf
irdasmc.pnf
irmk7w2k.inf
irmk7w2k.pnf
irnsc.inf
irnsc.pnf
irstusb.inf
irstusb.pnf
irtos4mo.inf
irtos4mo.pnf
kdk2x0.inf
kdk2x0.pnf
kdkscan.inf
kdkscan.pnf
keyboard.inf
keyboard.pnf
kodak.inf
kodak.pnf
ks.inf
ks.pnf
kscaptur.inf
kscaptur.pnf
ksfilter.inf
ksfilter.pnf
layout.inf
LAYOUT.pnf
legcydrv.inf
legcydrv.pnf
lwngmadi.inf
lwngmadi.pnf
lwusbhid.inf
lwusbhid.pnf
machine.inf
machine.pnf
mchgr.inf
mchgr.pnf
mdac.inf
mdac.pnf
mdm3com.inf
mdm3com.pnf
mdm3cpcm.inf
mdm3cpcm.pnf
mdm3mini.inf
mdm3mini.pnf
mdm5674a.inf
mdm5674a.pnf
mdm656n5.inf
mdm656n5.pnf
mdmadc.inf
mdmadc.pnf
mdmairte.inf
mdmairte.pnf
mdmaiwa.inf
mdmaiwa.pnf
mdmaiwa3.inf
mdmaiwa3.pnf
mdmaiwa4.inf
mdmaiwa4.pnf
mdmaiwa5.inf
mdmaiwa5.pnf
mdmaiwat.inf
mdmaiwat.pnf
mdmar1.inf
mdmar1.pnf
mdmarch.inf
mdmarch.pnf
mdmarn.inf
mdmarn.pnf
mdmati.inf
mdmati.pnf
mdmatm2k.inf
mdmatm2k.pnf
mdmatt.inf
mdmatt.pnf
mdmaus.inf
mdmaus.pnf
mdmbcmsm.inf
mdmbcmsm.pnf
mdmboca.inf
mdmboca.pnf
mdmbsb.inf
mdmbsb.pnf
mdmbug3.inf
mdmbug3.pnf
mdmbw561.inf
mdmbw561.pnf
mdmc26a.inf
mdmc26a.pnf
mdmcdp.inf
mdmcdp.pnf
mdmchipv.inf
mdmchipv.pnf
mdmcm28.inf
mdmcm28.pnf
mdmcodex.inf
mdmcodex.pnf
mdmcom1.inf
mdmcom1.pnf
mdmcommu.inf
mdmcommu.pnf
mdmcomp.inf
mdmcomp.pnf
mdmcpq.inf
mdmcpq.pnf
mdmcpq2.inf
mdmcpq2.pnf
mdmcpv.inf
mdmcpv.pnf
mdmcrtix.inf
mdmcrtix.pnf
mdmcxsft.inf
mdmcxsft.pnf
mdmdcm5.inf
mdmdcm5.pnf
mdmdcm6.inf
mdmdcm6.pnf
mdmdf56F.inf
mdmdf56F.pnf
mdmdgden.inf
mdmdgden.pnf
mdmdgitn.inf
mdmdgitn.pnf
mdmdigi.inf
mdmdigi.pnf
mdmdp2.inf
mdmdp2.pnf
mdmdsi.inf
mdmdsi.pnf
mdmdyna.inf
mdmdyna.pnf
mdmeiger.inf
mdmeiger.pnf
mdmelsa.inf
mdmelsa.pnf
mdmeric.inf
mdmeric.pnf
mdmeric2.inf
mdmeric2.pnf
mdmess.inf
mdmess.pnf
mdmetech.inf
mdmetech.pnf
mdmexp.inf
mdmexp.pnf
mdmfj2.inf
mdmfj2.pnf
mdmgatew.inf
mdmgatew.pnf
mdmgcs.inf
mdmgcs.pnf
mdmgen.inf
mdmgen.pnf
mdmgl001.inf
mdmgl001.pnf
mdmgl002.inf
mdmgl002.pnf
mdmgl003.inf
mdmgl003.pnf
mdmgl004.inf
mdmgl004.pnf
mdmgl005.inf
mdmgl005.pnf
mdmgl006.inf
mdmgl006.pnf
mdmgl007.inf
mdmgl007.pnf
mdmgl008.inf
mdmgl008.pnf
mdmgl009.inf
mdmgl009.pnf
mdmgl010.inf
mdmgl010.pnf
mdmgsm.inf
mdmgsm.pnf
mdmhaeu.inf
mdmhaeu.pnf
mdmhandy.inf
mdmhandy.pnf
mdmhay2.inf
mdmhay2.pnf
mdmhayes.inf
mdmhayes.pnf
mdminfot.inf
mdminfot.pnf
mdmintel.inf
mdmintel.pnf
mdmiodat.inf
mdmiodat.pnf
mdmirmdm.inf
mdmirmdm.pnf
mdmisdn.inf
mdmisdn.pnf
MDMJF56E.inf
MDMJF56E.pnf
mdmke.inf
mdmke.pnf
mdmkortx.inf
mdmkortx.pnf
mdmlasat.inf
mdmlasat.pnf
mdmlasno.inf
mdmlasno.pnf
mdmlt3.inf
mdmlt3.pnf
mdmltleo.inf
mdmltleo.pnf
mdmltsft.inf
mdmltsft.pnf
mdmlucnt.inf
mdmlucnt.pnf
mdmmc288.inf
mdmmc288.pnf
mdmmcd.inf
mdmmcd.pnf
mdmmcom.inf
mdmmcom.pnf
mdmmct.inf
mdmmct.pnf
mdmmega.inf
mdmmega.pnf
mdmmetri.inf
mdmmetri.pnf
mdmmhrtz.inf
mdmmhrtz.pnf
mdmmhza.inf
mdmmhza.pnf
mdmmhzel.inf
mdmmhzel.pnf
mdmmhzk1.inf
mdmmhzk1.pnf
mdmminij.inf
mdmminij.pnf
mdmmod.inf
mdmmod.pnf
mdmmoto.inf
mdmmoto.pnf
mdmmoto1.inf
mdmmoto1.pnf
mdmmotou.inf
mdmmotou.pnf
mdmmts.inf
mdmmts.pnf
mdmneuhs.inf
mdmneuhs.pnf
Mdmnis1u.inf
Mdmnis1u.pnf
Mdmnis2u.inf
Mdmnis2u.pnf
Mdmnis3t.inf
Mdmnis3t.pnf
Mdmnis5t.inf
Mdmnis5t.pnf
mdmnokia.inf
mdmnokia.pnf
mdmnova.inf
mdmnova.pnf
mdmntt1.inf
mdmntt1.pnf
mdmnttd2.inf
mdmnttd2.pnf
mdmnttd6.inf
mdmnttd6.pnf
mdmnttme.inf
mdmnttme.pnf
mdmnttp.inf
mdmnttp.pnf
mdmnttp2.inf
mdmnttp2.pnf
mdmnttte.inf
mdmnttte.pnf
mdmolic.inf
mdmolic.pnf
mdmomrn3.inf
mdmomrn3.pnf
mdmoptn.inf
mdmoptn.pnf
mdmosi.inf
mdmosi.pnf
mdmosice.inf
mdmosice.pnf
mdmpace.inf
mdmpace.pnf
mdmpbit.inf
mdmpbit.pnf
mdmpctel.inf
mdmpctel.pnf
mdmpenr.inf
mdmpenr.pnf
mdmpin.inf
mdmpin.pnf
mdmpn1.inf
mdmpn1.pnf
mdmpp.inf
mdmpp.pnf
mdmpsion.inf
mdmpsion.pnf
mdmracal.inf
mdmracal.pnf
mdmrisa.inf
mdmrisa.pnf
mdmrock.inf
mdmrock.pnf
mdmrock3.inf
mdmrock3.pnf
mdmrock4.inf
mdmrock4.pnf
mdmrock5.inf
mdmrock5.pnf
mdmrpci.inf
mdmrpci.pnf
mdmrpciw.inf
mdmrpciw.pnf
mdmsetup.inf
mdmsetup.pnf
mdmsgsml.inf
mdmsgsml.pnf
mdmsgsmu.inf
mdmsgsmu.pnf
mdmsier.inf
mdmsier.pnf
mdmsii64.inf
mdmsii64.pnf
mdmsiil6.inf
mdmsiil6.pnf
mdmsmart.inf
mdmsmart.pnf
mdmsonyu.inf
mdmsonyu.pnf
mdmspq28.inf
mdmspq28.pnf
mdmsun1.inf
mdmsun1.pnf
mdmsun2.inf
mdmsun2.pnf
mdmsupr3.inf
mdmsupr3.pnf
mdmsupra.inf
mdmsupra.pnf
mdmsuprv.inf
mdmsuprv.pnf
mdmtdk.inf
mdmtdk.pnf
mdmtdkj2.inf
mdmtdkj2.pnf
mdmtdkj3.inf
mdmtdkj3.pnf
mdmtdkj4.inf
mdmtdkj4.pnf
mdmtdkj5.inf
mdmtdkj5.pnf
mdmtdkj6.inf
mdmtdkj6.pnf
mdmtdkj7.inf
mdmtdkj7.pnf
mdmtexas.inf
mdmtexas.pnf
mdmti.inf
mdmti.pnf
mdmtosh.inf
mdmtosh.pnf
mdmtron.inf
mdmtron.pnf
mdmusrf.inf
mdmusrf.pnf
mdmusrg.inf
mdmusrg.pnf
mdmusrgl.inf
mdmusrgl.pnf
mdmusrk1.inf
mdmusrk1.pnf
mdmusrsp.inf
mdmusrsp.pnf
mdmvdot.inf
mdmvdot.pnf
mdmvv.inf
mdmvv.pnf
mdmwhql0.inf
mdmwhql0.pnf
mdmx5560.inf
mdmx5560.pnf
mdmxircc.inf
mdmxircc.pnf
mdmxirmp.inf
mdmxirmp.pnf
mdmzoom.inf
mdmzoom.pnf
mdmzyp.inf
mdmzyp.pnf
mdmzyxel.inf
mdmzyxel.pnf
mdmzyxlg.inf
mdmzyxlg.pnf
memcard.inf
memcard.pnf
memstpci.inf
memstpci.pnf
mf.inf
mf.pnf
mfcem28.inf
mfcem28.pnf
mfcem33.inf
mfcem33.pnf
mfcem56.inf
mfcem56.pnf
mff56n5.inf
mff56n5.pnf
mflm.inf
mflm.pnf
mflm56.inf
mflm56.pnf
mfmhzn5.inf
mfmhzn5.pnf
mfosi5.inf
mfosi5.pnf
mfsocket.inf
mfsocket.pnf
mfsupra.inf
mfsupra.pnf
mfx56nf.inf
mfx56nf.pnf
mgau.inf
mgau.pnf
minioc.inf
minioc.pnf
mmopt.inf
mmopt.pnf
modemcsa.inf
modemcsa.pnf
monitor.inf
monitor.pnf
monitor2.inf
monitor2.pnf
monitor3.inf
monitor3.pnf
monitor4.inf
monitor4.pnf
monitor5.inf
monitor5.pnf
monitor6.inf
monitor6.pnf
monitor7.inf
monitor7.pnf
monitor8.inf
monitor8.pnf
moviemk.inf
moviemk.pnf
MPCD10.inf
MPCD10.pnf
mpe.inf
mpe.pnf
mplayer2.bak
mplayer2.inf
mplayer2.pnf
MPPRE10.inf
MPPRE10.pnf
mpsstln.inf
mpsstln.pnf
MPSTUB10.inf
MPSTUB10.pnf
mscpqpa1.inf
mscpqpa1.pnf
msdv.inf
msdv.pnf
mshdc.inf
mshdc.pnf
msinfo32.inf
msinfo32.pnf
msmouse.inf
msmouse.pnf
msmscsi.inf
msmscsi.pnf
msmsgs.inf
msmsgs.pnf
 msmusb.inf
msmusb.pnf
msnetmtg.inf
msnetmtg.pnf
msnike.inf
msnike.pnf
msnmsn.inf
msnmsn.pnf
msoe50.inf
msoe50.pnf
msports.inf
msports.pnf
msrio.inf
msrio.pnf
msrio8.inf
msrio8.pnf
mstape.inf
mstape.pnf
mstask.inf
mstask.pnf
mtxvideo.inf
mtxvideo.pnf
multimed.inf
multimed.pnf
multiprt.inf
multiprt.pnf
mwavmdm1.inf
mwavmdm1.pnf
mwmbatam.inf
mwmbatam.pnf
mwremove.inf
mwremove.pnf
mwtpdsp.inf
mwtpdsp.pnf
mxboard.inf
mxboard.pnf
mxport.inf
mxport.pnf
mymusic.inf
mymusic.pnf
nabtsfec.inf
nabtsfec.pnf
ndisip.inf
ndisip.pnf
ndisuio.inf
ndisuio.pnf
neo20xx.inf
neo20xx.pnf
net10.inf
net10.pnf
net1394.inf
net1394.pnf
net21x4.inf
net21x4.pnf
net3c556.inf
net3c556.pnf
net3c589.inf
net3c589.pnf
net3c985.inf
net3c985.pnf
net3sr.inf
net3sr.pnf
net5515n.inf
net5515n.pnf
net557.inf
net557.pnf
net559ib.inf
net559ib.pnf
net575nt.inf
net575nt.pnf
net650d.inf
net650d.pnf
net656c5.inf
net656c5.pnf
net656n5.inf
net656n5.pnf
net713.inf
net713.pnf
net83820.inf
net83820.pnf
net8511.inf
net8511.pnf
netac300.inf
netac300.pnf
netali.inf
netali.pnf
netambi.inf
netambi.pnf
netamd.inf
netamd.pnf
netamd2.inf
netamd2.pnf
netamdhl.inf
netamdhl.pnf
netan983.inf
netan983.pnf
netana.inf
netana.pnf
netasp2k.inf
netasp2k.pnf
netauni.inf
netauni.pnf
netb57xp.inf
netb57xp.pnf
netbcm4e.inf
netbcm4e.pnf
netbcm4p.inf
netbcm4p.pnf
netbcm4u.inf
netbcm4u.pnf
netbeac.inf
netbeac.pnf
netbrdgm.inf
netbrdgm.pnf
netbrdgs.inf
netbrdgs.pnf
netbrzw.inf
netbrzw.pnf
netcb102.inf
netcb102.pnf
netcb325.inf
netcb325.pnf


----------



## jay1327

netcbe.inf
netcbe.pnf
netce2.inf
netce2.pnf
netce3.inf
netce3.pnf
netcem28.inf
netcem28.pnf
netcem33.inf
netcem33.pnf
netcem56.inf
netcem56.pnf
netcicap.inf
netcicap.pnf
netcis.inf
netcis.pnf
netclass.inf
netclass.pnf
netcpqc.inf
netcpqc.pnf
netcpqg.inf
netcpqg.pnf
netcpqi.inf
netcpqi.pnf
netcpqmt.inf
netcpqmt.pnf
netctmrk.inf
netctmrk.pnf
netdav.inf
netdav.pnf
netdefxa.inf
netdefxa.pnf
netdf650.inf
netdf650.pnf
netdgdxb.inf
netdgdxb.pnf
netdlh5x.inf
netdlh5x.pnf
netdm.inf
netdm.pnf
nete1000.inf
nete1000.pnf
nete100i.inf
nete100i.pnf
netejxmp.inf
netejxmp.pnf
netel515.inf
netel515.pnf
netel574.inf
netel574.pnf
netel5x9.inf
netel5x9.pnf
netel90a.inf
netel90a.pnf
netel90b.inf
netel90b.pnf
netel980.inf
netel980.pnf
netel99x.inf
netel99x.pnf
netepicn.inf
netepicn.pnf
netepro.inf
netepro.pnf
netepvcm.inf
netepvcm.pnf
netepvcp.inf
netepvcp.pnf
netex10.inf
netex10.pnf
netf56n5.inf
netf56n5.pnf
netfa312.inf
netfa312.pnf
netfa410.inf
netfa410.pnf
netfjvi.inf
netfjvi.pnf
netfjvj.inf
netfjvj.pnf
netfore.inf
netfore.pnf
netforeh.inf
netforeh.pnf
netgpc.inf
netgpc.pnf
netias.inf
netias.pnf
netibm.inf
netibm.pnf
netibm2.inf
netibm2.pnf
netip6.inf
netip6.pnf
netiprip.inf
netiprip.pnf
netirda.inf
netirda.pnf
netirsir.inf
netirsir.pnf
netklsi.inf
netklsi.pnf
netktc.inf
netktc.pnf
netlanem.inf
netlanem.pnf
netlanep.inf
netlanep.pnf
netlm.inf
netlm.pnf
netlm56.inf
netlm56.pnf
netlnev2.inf
netlnev2.pnf
netloop.inf
netloop.pnf
netlpd.inf
netlpd.pnf
netmadge.inf
netmadge.pnf
netmhzn5.inf
netmhzn5.pnf
netmscli.inf
netmscli.pnf
netnb.inf
netnb.pnf
netnf3.inf
netnf3.pnf
netngr.inf
netngr.pnf
netnm.inf
netnm.pnf
netnovel.inf
netnovel.pnf
netnwlnk.inf
netnwlnk.pnf
netoc.inf
netoc.pnf
netosi2c.inf
netosi2c.pnf
netosi5.inf
netosi5.pnf
netpc100.inf
netpc100.pnf
netpnic.inf
netpnic.pnf
netpsa.inf
netpsa.pnf
netpschd.inf
netpschd.pnf
netpwr2.inf
netpwr2.pnf
netrasa.inf
netrasa.pnf
netrass.inf
netrass.pnf
netrast.inf
netrast.pnf
netrlw2k.inf
netrlw2k.pnf
netrsvp.inf
netrsvp.pnf
netrtpnt.inf
netrtpnt.pnf
netrtsnt.inf
netrtsnt.pnf
netrwan.inf
netrwan.pnf
netsap.inf
netsap.pnf
netserv.inf
netserv.pnf
netsis.inf
netsis.pnf
netsk98.inf
netsk98.pnf
netsk_fp.inf
netsk_fp.pnf
netsla30.inf
netsla30.pnf
netsmc.inf
netsmc.pnf
netsnip.inf
netsnip.pnf
netsnmp.inf
netsnmp.pnf
nettb155.inf
nettb155.pnf
nettcpip.inf
nettcpip.pnf
nettdkb.inf
nettdkb.pnf
nettiger.inf
nettiger.pnf
nettpro.inf
nettpro.pnf
nettpsmp.inf
nettpsmp.pnf
nettun.inf
nettun.pnf
netupnp.inf
netupnp.pnf
netupnph.inf
netupnph.pnf
netvt86.inf
netvt86.pnf
netw840.inf
netw840.pnf
netw926.inf
netw926.pnf
netw940.inf
netw940.pnf
netwlan.inf
netwlan.pnf
netwlan2.inf
netwlan2.pnf
netwv48.inf
netwv48.pnf
netwzc.inf
netwzc.pnf
netx500.inf
netx500.pnf
netx56n5.inf
netx56n5.pnf
netxcpq.inf
netxcpq.pnf
ntapm.inf
ntapm.pnf
ntgrip.inf
ntgrip.pnf
ntprint.inf
ntprint.pnf
nv3.inf
nv3.pnf
nv4_disp.inf
nv4_disp.pnf
nvct.inf
nvct.pnf
nvdm.inf
nvdm.pnf
nvts.inf
nvts.pnf
oeaccess.inf
oeaccess.pnf
oobe.inf
oobe.pnf
optional.inf
optional.pnf
ovcam.inf
ovcam.pnf
ovcomp.inf
ovcomp.pnf
ovsound.inf
ovsound.pnf
pchealth.inf
pchealth.pnf
pcmcia.inf
pcmcia.pnf
perm2.inf
perm2.pnf
perm3.inf
perm3.pnf
phdsext.inf
phdsext.pnf
phil1vid.inf
phil1vid.pnf
phil2vid.inf
phil2vid.pnf
phildec.inf
phildec.pnf
philtune.inf
philtune.pnf
pinball.inf
pinball.pnf
pmxmcro.inf
pmxmcro.pnf
pnpscsi.inf
pnpscsi.pnf
ppa.inf
ppa.pnf
ppa3.inf
ppa3.pnf
printupg.inf
printupg.pnf
prtupg9x.inf
prtupg9x.pnf
ptpusb.inf
ptpusb.pnf
qmgr.inf
qmgr.pnf
ramdisk.inf
ramdisk.pnf
ricoh.inf
ricoh.pnf
rootau.inf
rootau.pnf
s3nb.inf
s3nb.pnf
s3sav3d.inf
s3sav3d.pnf
s3sav4.inf
s3sav4.pnf
s3savmx.inf
s3savmx.pnf
s3trio3d.inf
s3trio3d.pnf
sapi5.inf
sapi5.pnf
sbp2.inf
sbp2.pnf
sceregvl.inf
sceregvl.pnf
scsi.inf
scsi.pnf
scsidev.inf
scsidev.pnf
sdwndr2k.inf
sdwndr2k.pnf
secdrv.inf
secdrv.pnf
secrecs.inf
secrecs.pnf
setupqry.inf
setupqry.pnf
sgiu.inf
sgiu.pnf
shell.inf
shell.pnf
shl_img.inf
shl_img.pnf
sis300i.inf
sis300i.pnf
sis6306.inf
sis6306.pnf
sisgr.inf
sisgr.pnf
sisv6326.inf
sisv6326.pnf
skins.inf
skins.pnf
slip.inf
slip.pnf
smartcrd.inf
smartcrd.pnf
smi.inf
smi.pnf
sonypvu1.inf
sonypvu1.pnf
spx.inf
spx.pnf
spxports.inf
spxports.pnf
sr.inf
sr.pnf
srchasst.inf
srchasst.pnf
srusbusd.inf
srusbusd.pnf
stalport.inf
stalport.pnf
sti.inf
sti.pnf
stillcam.inf
stillcam.pnf
streamip.inf
streamip.pnf
svcpack.inf
SVCPACK.pnf
swflash.inf
swflash.pnf
swnt.inf
swnt.pnf
syscomp.inf
syscomp.pnf
sysoc.inf
SYSOC.pnf
syssetup.inf
syssetup.pnf
tape.inf
tape.pnf
tgiu.inf
tgiu.pnf
trid3d.inf
trid3d.pnf
tridkb.inf
tridkb.pnf
tridxp.inf
tridxp.pnf
tsbvcap.inf
tsbvcap.pnf
tshoot.inf
tshoot.pnf
tsoc.inf
tsoc.pnf
umax.inf
umax.pnf
umaxpp.inf
umaxpp.pnf
unknown.inf
unknown.pnf
unregmp2.exe
usb.inf
usb.pnf
usbport.inf
usbport.pnf
usbprint.inf
usbprint.pnf
usbstor.inf
usbstor.pnf
vgx.inf
vgx.pnf
viafir2k.inf
viafir2k.pnf
volsnap.inf
volsnap.pnf
volume.inf
volume.pnf
wab50.inf
wab50.pnf
wave.inf
wave.pnf
wbemoc.inf
wbemoc.pnf
wbemsnmp.inf
wbemsnmp.pnf
wbfirdma.inf
wbfirdma.pnf
wceusbsh.inf
wceusbsh.pnf
wdma10k1.inf
wdma10k1.pnf
wdmaudio.inf
wdmaudio.pnf
wdma_ali.inf
wdma_ali.pnf
wdma_aur.inf
wdma_aur.pnf
wdma_avc.inf
wdma_avc.pnf
wdma_azt.inf
wdma_azt.pnf
wdma_csc.inf
wdma_csc.pnf
wdma_csf.inf
wdma_csf.pnf
wdma_ctl.inf
wdma_ctl.pnf
wdma_cwr.inf
wdma_cwr.pnf
wdma_ens.inf
wdma_ens.pnf
wdma_es2.inf
wdma_es2.pnf
wdma_es3.inf
wdma_es3.pnf
wdma_ess.inf
wdma_ess.pnf
wdma_int.inf
wdma_int.pnf
wdma_m2e.inf
wdma_m2e.pnf
wdma_ne2.inf
wdma_ne2.pnf
wdma_neo.inf
wdma_neo.pnf
wdma_rip.inf
wdma_rip.pnf
wdma_sis.inf
wdma_sis.pnf
wdma_usb.inf
wdma_usb.pnf
wdma_via.inf
wdma_via.pnf
wdma_ym2.inf
wdma_ym2.pnf
wdma_ymh.inf
wdma_ymh.pnf
wdmjoy.inf
wdmjoy.pnf
wmaccess.inf
wmaccess.pnf
WMDM10.inf
WMDM10.pnf
WMFSDK10.inf
WMFSDK10.pnf
wmp.inf
wmp.pnf
WMP10.inf
WMP10.pnf
wmplayer.adm
wmpocm.inf
wmpocm.pnf
WMSET10.inf
WMSET10.pnf
wmsetsdk.inf
wmsetsdk.pnf
wmtour.inf
wmtour.pnf
wordpad.inf
wordpad.pnf
wpd10.inf
WPD10.pnf
wpdmtp.inf
wpdmtp.pnf
wsh.inf
wsh.pnf
wstcodec.inf
wstcodec.pnf
wuau.adm
xscan_xp.inf
xscan_xp.pnf
C:\WINDOWS\Media\
chimes.wav
chord.wav
ding.wav
flourish.mid
notify.wav
onestop.mid
recycle.wav
ringin.wav
ringout.wav
start.wav
tada.wav
town.mid
Windows XP Balloon.wav
Windows XP Battery Critical.wav
Windows XP Battery Low.wav
Windows XP Critical Stop.wav
Windows XP Default.wav
Windows XP Ding.wav
Windows XP Error.wav
Windows XP Exclamation.wav
Windows XP Hardware Fail.wav
Windows XP Hardware Insert.wav
Windows XP Hardware Remove.wav
Windows XP Logoff Sound.wav
Windows XP Logon Sound.wav
Windows XP Menu Command.wav
Windows XP Minimize.wav
Windows XP Notify.wav
Windows XP Print complete.wav
Windows XP Recycle.wav
Windows XP Restore.wav
Windows XP Ringin.wav
Windows XP Ringout.wav
Windows XP Shutdown.wav
Windows XP Start.wav
Windows XP Startup.wav
C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\
Mini010188-01.dmp
Mini010188-02.dmp
Mini010188-03.dmp
Mini010188-04.dmp
Mini010188-05.dmp
Mini010188-06.dmp
Mini010188-07.dmp
Mini010188-08.dmp
Mini010188-09.dmp
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\
agentanm.dll
agentctl.dll
agentdp2.dll
agentdpv.dll
agentmpx.dll
agentpsh.dll
agentsr.dll
agentsvr.exe
agtctl15.tlb
agtintl.dll
mslwvtts.dll
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\chars\
merlin.acs
C:\WINDOWS\msagent\intl\
agt0405.dll
agt0406.dll
agt0407.dll
agt0408.dll
agt0409.dll
agt040b.dll
agt040c.dll
agt040e.dll
agt0410.dll
agt0413.dll
agt0414.dll
agt0415.dll
agt0416.dll
agt0419.dll
agt041d.dll
agt041f.dll
agt0816.dll
agt0c0a.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\
brpinfo.dll
HCAppRes.dll
HelpCtr.exe
HelpHost.exe
HelpSvc.exe
HscUpd.exe
hscxpsp1.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> common.js
--> Cpt03.htm
--> DFS01.htm
--> dvdhtm01.js
--> HCerr_07.htm
--> hcpan_09.htm
--> HCscr_01.js
--> hcspa_06.htm
--> package_description.xml
--> raclientlayout.xml
--> rahelpeeacceptlayout.xml
--> raimlayout.xml
--> raura.xml
--> SIhtm_03.htm
--> sihtm_04.js
--> SIhtm_05.js
--> SIhtm_06.htm
--> sihtm_06.js
--> SIhtm_12.htm
msconfig.exe
msinfo.dll
notiflag.exe
pchdt_p3.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> SIGNATURES
--> DVDhtm01.htm
--> DVDhtm01.js
--> HCsys_04.htm
--> HCsys_02.htm
--> HCsys_03.htm
--> NDhtml01.htm
--> NDhtml02.htm
--> SIhtm_13.htm
--> SIhtm_13.js
--> SIhtm_05.js
--> SIhtm_20.xml
--> SIhtm_01.css
--> SIhtm_06.htm
--> SIhtm_06.js
--> SIhtm_07.htm
--> SIhtm_08.htm
--> SIhtm_14.htm
--> SIhtm_09.htm
--> SIhtm_09.js
--> SIhtm_10.htm
--> SIhtm_11.htm
--> SIhtm_15.htm
--> SIhtm_12.htm
--> SIhtm_12.js
--> SIhtm_02.htm
--> SIhtm_03.htm
--> SIhtm_04.js
--> HCblb_04.htm
--> HCblb_05.htm
--> HCblb_06.htm
--> HCblb_16.htm
--> HCblb_13.htm
--> HCblb_01.htm
--> HCblb_14.htm
--> HCblb_02.htm
--> HCblb_15.htm
--> HCblb_12.htm
--> HCblb_03.htm
--> HCblb_11.htm
--> Cpt01.htm
--> Cpt03.htm
--> Cpt02.htm
--> Cpt04.htm
--> HCcss_02.css
--> DFS02.htm
--> DFS01.htm
--> DFS03.xml
--> DFS04.htm
--> DFS05.xsl
--> HCdlg_01.js
--> HCdlg_02.htm
--> Err01.htm
--> HCerr_01.htm
--> HCerr_07.htm
--> HCerr_06.htm
--> HCerr_02.htm
--> HCerr_03.htm
--> HCerr_04.htm
--> HCerr_05.htm
--> HCpan_09.htm
--> HCpan_03.htm
--> HCpan_04.htm
--> HCpan_05.htm
--> HCpan_05.xml
--> HCpan_06.htm
--> HCpan_06.xml
--> HCpan_10.htm
--> HCpan_08.htm
--> HCpan_11.htm
--> HCpan_07.htm
--> HCpan_01.htm
--> HCpan_02.htm
--> HCspa_01.htm
--> HCspa_02.htm
--> HCspa_03.htm
--> HCspa_04.htm
--> HCspa_05.htm
--> HCspa_06.htm
--> HCspa_07.htm
--> Rc01.htm
--> HCsrc_02.js
--> Upd01.htm
--> Upd03.htm
--> Upd05.htm
--> Upd04.htm
--> Upd02.htm
--> SIhtm_00.htm
--> SIhtm_00.xml
--> DVDgif01.jpg
--> HCsys_01.mmf
--> SIpi1_01.gif
--> SIpi1_21.gif
--> SIpi1_03.gif
--> SIpi1_04.gif
--> SIpi1_05.gif
--> SIpi1_06.gif
--> SIpi1_07.gif
--> SIpi1_08.gif
--> SIpi1_09.gif
--> SIpi1_10.gif
--> SIpi1_11.gif
--> SIpi1_12.gif
--> SIpi1_02.gif
--> SIpi1_13.gif
--> SIpi1_14.gif
--> SIpi1_15.gif
--> SIpi1_16.gif
--> SIpi1_17.gif
--> SIpi1_18.gif
--> SIpi1_19.gif
--> SIpi1_20.gif
--> SIpi2_01.gif
--> SIpi2_21.gif
--> SIpi2_03.gif
--> SIpi2_04.gif
--> SIpi2_05.gif
--> SIpi2_06.gif
--> SIpi2_07.gif
--> SIpi2_08.gif
--> SIpi2_09.gif
--> SIpi2_10.gif
--> SIpi2_11.gif
--> SIpi2_12.gif
--> SIpi2_02.gif
--> SIpi2_13.gif
--> SIpi2_14.gif
--> SIpi2_15.gif
--> SIpi2_16.gif
--> SIpi2_17.gif
--> SIpi2_18.gif
--> SIpi2_19.gif
--> SIpi2_20.gif
--> SIimg_02.gif
--> SIimg_11.gif
--> SIimg_17.gif
--> SIimg_18.gif
--> SIimg_19.gif
--> SIimg_27.gif
--> SIimg_01.gif
--> SIimg_03.gif
--> SIimg_04.gif
--> SIimg_05.gif
--> SIimg_06.gif
--> SIimg_07.bmp
--> SIimg_08.gif
--> SIimg_09.gif
--> SIimg_10.gif
--> SIimg_12.gif
--> SIimg_13.gif
--> SIimg_14.gif
--> SIimg_15.gif
--> SIimg_16.gif
--> SIimg_20.gif
--> SIimg_21.gif
--> SIimg_22.gif
--> SIimg_23.gif
--> SIimg_24.gif
--> SIimg_25.gif
--> SIimg_26.gif
--> SIimg_28.bmp
--> SIimg_29.gif
--> SIimg_30.gif
--> HCblb_01.bmp
--> HCcss_01.css
--> HCimgB10.bmp
--> HCimgB11.bmp
--> HCimgB12.bmp
--> HCimgB13.bmp
--> HCimgB14.bmp
--> HCimgB15.bmp
--> HCimgB16.bmp
--> HCimgB17.gif
--> HCimgC22.bmp
--> HCimgC21.bmp
--> HCimgC20.bmp
--> HCimgD30.bmp
--> HCimgE40.bmp
--> HCimgE41.bmp
--> HCimgE42.bmp
--> HCimgE43.bmp
--> HCimgE44.bmp
--> HCimgG02.gif
--> HCimgG03.gif
--> HCimgG04.gif
--> HCimgG01.gif
--> HCimgF00.gif
--> HCimgF01.gif
--> HCimgF02.gif
--> HCimgF03.gif
--> HCimgA00.gif
--> HCimgA07.gif
--> HCimgA05.gif
--> HCimgA06.gif
--> HCimgA08.bmp
--> HCimgA09.bmp
--> HCimgA10.bmp
--> HCimgA11.bmp
--> HCimgA12.bmp
--> HCimgA13.bmp
--> HCimgA01.gif
--> HCimgA03.gif
--> HCimgA02.gif
--> HCimgA04.gif
--> HCscr_01.js
--> HCsrc_03.js
--> HCsrc_04.js
--> HCscr_05.js
--> config.xml
--> dataspec.xml
--> newsgroups.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> windows_newsgroups.xml
--> pss.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> pss.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-less.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-wo-com.xml
--> OfflineOptions.htm
--> OfflineDC.htm
--> Connection.htm
--> pss_getting_worldwide_help.htm
--> spacer.gif
--> r3_c2.gif
--> r1_c3.gif
--> r1_c2.gif
--> r1_c1.gif
--> Info_Icon.gif
--> GRect.gif
--> GArrow.gif
--> status_ok.gif
--> PSS.css
--> rcBuddy.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> rcBuddy.xml
--> confirm.htm
--> rcstatus.htm
--> rcscreen1.htm
--> rcscreen2.htm
--> rcscreen3.htm
--> rcConnection.htm


----------



## khazars

Is that the hijack this logs because this is all messsed up like your computer?

You should post your current problems in the hardware forum and tell them exactly all your problems!


----------



## jay1327

--> Remote_Assistance_Graphic.png
--> monitor_left.gif
--> monitor_right.gif
--> address_book.gif
--> attention.gif
--> arrow.gif
--> buddy.gif
--> buddy_attention.gif
--> logon_anim.gif
--> buddy_away.gif
--> buddy_busy.gif
--> buddy_none.gif
--> buddy_offline.gif
--> generic_mail.gif
--> info.gif
--> messenger_big.gif
--> square_bullet.gif
--> outlook.gif
--> outlook_express.gif
--> Envelope.gif
--> floppy.gif
--> IM_icon.gif
--> icon_extweb.gif
--> rcscreen4.htm
--> rcscreen5.htm
--> rcscreen6.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm
--> rcInviteStatus.htm
--> rcscreen7.htm
--> rcscreen8.htm
--> rcscreen9.htm
--> rcDetails.htm
--> check.gif
--> help.gif
--> rcscreenshot3.gif
--> UnSolicitedRCUI.htm
--> rcbuddy.css
--> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> RAClientLayout.xml
--> RAURA.xml
--> RAIMLayout.xml
--> RAHelpeeAcceptLayout.xml
--> rcBuddy.htm
--> RAStartPage.htm
--> ding.wav
--> helpeeaccept.htm
--> rctoolScreen1.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm
--> RAClient.htm
--> Setting.htm
--> RAToolBar.htm
--> RAToolBar.xml
--> RAStatusBar.htm
--> RAChatClient.htm
--> DividerBar.htm
--> RAClient.js
--> DownArrow.gif
--> UpArrow.gif
--> TakeControl.gif
--> TakeControl.bmp
--> Animation.gif
--> connected.gif
--> combobox_line.gif
--> DividerBar.gif
--> RAServer.htm
--> RAChatServer.htm
--> RAServerToolBar.htm
--> DividerBar1.htm
--> DividerBar2.htm
--> SettingServer.htm
--> TakeControlMsgs.htm
--> RAServer.js
--> StopControl.gif
--> StopControl.bmp
--> Helpee_line.gif
--> ESC_key.gif
--> RCFileXfer.htm
--> RAControl.js
--> ErrorMsgs.htm
--> VOIPMsgs.htm
--> hide-chat.gif
--> show-chat.gif
--> Options.gif
--> Options.bmp
--> Quit.gif
--> Quit.bmp
--> SendChat.gif
--> SendFile.gif
--> SendFile.bmp
--> SendVoice.gif
--> SendVoice.bmp
--> SendVoiceOn.gif
--> HelpCenter.gif
--> HelpCenter.bmp
--> rcbuddy.css
--> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> info.gif
--> HCdat_p3.edb
pchshell.dll
pchsvc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Config\
Cntstore.bin
dataspec.xml
SAFStore.xml
sereg.xml
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Config\Cache\
Personal_32_1033.dat.bak
[0] Archive type: CHM
[INFO] Error no files to extract
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Database\
HCdata.edb
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Indices\
merged.hhk
scoped_2.hhk
scoped_3.hhk
scoped_4.hhk
scoped_5.hhk
scoped_6.hhk
scoped_7.hhk
scoped_8.hhk
scoped_9.hhk
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Logs\
hcupdate.log
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\OfflineCache\
index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\OfflineCache\Personal_32#0409\
00000000.query
00000001.query
00000002.query
00000004.query
00000005.query
00000006.query
00000008.query
00000009.query
0000000a.query
0000000c.query
0000000e.query
0000000f.query
00000010.query
00000012.query
00000013.query
00000014.query
00000016.query
00000017.query
00000018.query
0000001a.query
0000001b.query
0000001c.query
0000001d.query
0000001e.query
00000020.query
00000021.query
00000022.query
00000024.query
00000025.query
00000026.query
00000028.query
00000029.query
0000002a.query
0000002c.query
0000002d.query
0000002e.query
00000030.query
00000031.query
00000032.query
00000034.query
00000035.query
00000036.query
00000038.query
00000039.query
0000003a.query
0000003c.query
0000003e.query
0000003f.query
00000040.query
00000042.query
00000043.query
00000044.query
00000046.query
00000047.query
00000048.query
0000004a.query
0000004b.query
0000004c.query
0000004d.query
0000004e.query
00000050.query
00000051.query
00000052.query
00000054.query
00000055.query
00000056.query
00000058.query
00000059.query
0000005a.query
0000005c.query
0000005e.query
0000005f.query
00000060.query
00000062.query
00000063.query
00000064.query
00000065.query
00000066.query
00000068.query
0000006a.query
0000006b.query
0000006c.query
0000006d.query
0000006e.query
00000070.query
00000072.query
00000073.query
00000074.query
00000075.query
00000076.query
00000078.query
0000007a.query
0000007b.query
0000007c.query
0000007e.query
 0000007f.query
00000080.query
00000082.query
00000083.query
00000084.query
00000086.query
00000087.query
00000088.query
0000008a.query
0000008b.query
0000008c.query
0000008e.query
0000008f.query
00000090.query
00000091.query
00000092.query
00000094.query
00000095.query
00000096.query
00000098.query
0000009a.query
0000009b.query
0000009c.query
0000009e.query
0000009f.query
000000a0.query
000000a2.query
000000a3.query
000000a4.query
000000a6.query
000000a7.query
000000a8.query
000000aa.query
000000ab.query
000000ac.query
000000ae.query
000000af.query
000000b0.query
000000b2.query
000000b3.query
000000b4.query
000000b6.query
000000b7.query
000000b8.query
000000ba.query
000000bb.query
000000bc.query
000000bd.query
000000be.query
000000c0.query
000000c1.query
000000c2.query
000000c3.query
000000c4.query
000000c5.query
000000c6.query
000000c8.query
000000ca.query
000000cb.query
000000cc.query
000000ce.query
000000cf.query
000000d0.query
000000d2.query
000000d3.query
000000d4.query
000000d5.query
000000d6.query
000000d8.query
000000da.query
000000db.query
000000dc.query
000000de.query
000000df.query
000000e0.query
000000e1.query
000000e2.query
000000e3.query
000000e4.query
000000e6.query
000000e7.query
000000e8.query
000000ea.query
000000eb.query
000000ec.query
000000f0.query
000000f1.query
000000f2.query
000000f4.query
000000f5.query
000000f6.query
000000f8.query
000000f9.query
000000fa.query
000000fc.query
000000fd.query
000000fe.query
00000100.query
00000101.query
00000102.query
00000104.query
00000106.query
00000107.query
00000108.query
0000010a.query
0000010b.query
0000010c.query
0000010d.query
0000010e.query
00000110.query
00000112.query
00000113.query
00000114.query
00000116.query
00000117.query
00000118.query
0000011a.query
0000011b.query
0000011c.query
0000011e.query
0000011f.query
00000120.query
00000122.query
00000123.query
00000124.query
00000126.query
00000127.query
00000128.query
0000012a.query
0000012b.query
0000012c.query
0000012e.query
0000012f.query
00000130.query
00000132.query
00000133.query
00000134.query
00000136.query
00000137.query
00000138.query
00000139.query
0000013a.query
0000013c.query
0000013e.query
0000013f.query
00000140.query
00000142.query
00000143.query
00000144.query
00000146.query
00000147.query
00000148.query
0000014a.query
0000014b.query
0000014c.query
0000014d.query
0000014e.query
0000014f.query
00000150.query
00000152.query
00000153.query
00000154.query
00000156.query
00000157.query
00000158.query
0000015a.query
0000015b.query
0000015c.query
0000015e.query
0000015f.query
00000160.query
00000161.query
00000162.query
00000164.query
00000165.query
00000166.query
00000168.query
0000016a.query
0000016b.query
0000016c.query
0000016e.query
0000016f.query
00000170.query
00000171.query
00000172.query
00000174.query
00000176.query
00000177.query
00000178.query
0000017a.query
0000017b.query
0000017c.query
0000017e.query
0000017f.query
00000180.query
00000182.query
00000183.query
00000184.query
00000186.query
00000187.query
00000188.query
0000018a.query
0000018b.query
0000018c.query
0000018e.query
0000018f.query
00000190.query
00000192.query
00000193.query
00000194.query
00000196.query
00000197.query
00000198.query
0000019a.query
0000019b.query
0000019c.query
000001a0.query
000001a1.query
000001a2.query
000001a4.query
000001a6.query
000001a7.query
000001a8.query
000001ac.query
000001ae.query
000001af.query
000001b0.query
000001b1.query
000001b2.query
000001b4.query
000001b5.query
000001b6.query
000001b8.query
000001b9.query
000001ba.query
000001bc.query
000001bd.query
000001be.query
000001c0.query
000001c2.query
000001c3.query
000001c4.query
000001c5.query
000001c6.query
000001c7.query
000001c8.query
000001c9.query
000001ca.query
000001cc.query
000001cd.query
000001ce.query
000001d0.query
000001d2.query
000001d3.query
000001d4.query
000001d5.query
000001d6.query
000001d8.query
000001d9.query
000001da.query
000001dc.query
000001de.query
000001df.query
000001e0.query
000001e2.query
000001e3.query
000001e4.query
000001e6.query
000001e7.query
000001e8.query
000001ea.query
000001eb.query
000001ec.query
000001ed.query
000001ee.query
000001f0.query
000001f2.query
000001f3.query
000001f4.query
000001f6.query
000001f7.query
000001f8.query
000001f9.query
000001fa.query
000001fc.query
000001fe.query
000001ff.query
00000200.query
00000201.query
00000202.query
00000204.query
00000206.query
00000207.query
00000208.query
0000020a.query
0000020b.query
0000020c.query
0000020e.query
0000020f.query
00000210.query
00000212.query
00000213.query
00000214.query
00000216.query
00000217.query
00000218.query
0000021a.query
0000021b.query
0000021c.query
0000021d.query
0000021e.query
00000220.query
00000221.query
00000222.query
00000224.query
00000226.query
00000227.query
00000228.query
0000022a.query
0000022b.query
0000022c.query
0000022d.query
0000022e.query
00000230.query
00000232.query
00000233.query
00000234.query
00000236.query
00000237.query
00000238.query
0000023a.query
0000023b.query
0000023c.query
0000023e.query
0000023f.query
00000240.query
00000241.query
00000242.query
00000243.query
00000244.query
00000246.query
00000247.query
00000248.query
0000024a.query
0000024b.query
0000024c.query
0000024e.query
0000024f.query
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\
CRC_Disk
instance_Personal_32_1033.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> SIGNATURES
--> DVDhtm01.htm
--> DVDhtm01.js
--> HCsys_04.htm
--> HCsys_02.htm
--> HCsys_03.htm
--> NDhtml01.htm
--> NDhtml02.htm
--> SIhtm_13.htm
--> SIhtm_13.js
--> SIhtm_05.js
--> SIhtm_20.xml
--> SIhtm_01.css
--> SIhtm_06.htm
--> SIhtm_06.js
--> SIhtm_07.htm
--> SIhtm_08.htm
--> SIhtm_14.htm
--> SIhtm_09.htm
--> SIhtm_09.js
--> SIhtm_10.htm
--> SIhtm_11.htm
--> SIhtm_15.htm
--> SIhtm_12.htm
--> SIhtm_12.js
--> SIhtm_02.htm
--> SIhtm_03.htm
--> SIhtm_04.js
--> HCblb_04.htm
--> HCblb_05.htm
--> HCblb_06.htm
--> HCblb_16.htm
--> HCblb_13.htm
--> HCblb_01.htm
--> HCblb_14.htm
--> HCblb_02.htm
--> HCblb_15.htm
--> HCblb_12.htm
--> HCblb_03.htm
--> HCblb_11.htm
--> Cpt01.htm
--> Cpt03.htm
--> Cpt02.htm
--> Cpt04.htm
--> HCcss_02.css
--> DFS02.htm
--> DFS01.htm
--> DFS03.xml
--> DFS04.htm
--> DFS05.xsl
--> HCdlg_01.js
--> HCdlg_02.htm
--> Err01.htm
--> HCerr_01.htm
--> HCerr_07.htm
--> HCerr_06.htm
--> HCerr_02.htm
--> HCerr_03.htm
--> HCerr_04.htm
--> HCerr_05.htm
--> HCpan_09.htm
--> HCpan_03.htm
--> HCpan_04.htm
--> HCpan_05.htm
--> HCpan_05.xml
--> HCpan_06.htm
--> HCpan_06.xml
--> HCpan_10.htm
--> HCpan_08.htm
--> HCpan_11.htm
--> HCpan_07.htm
--> HCpan_01.htm
--> HCpan_02.htm
--> HCspa_01.htm
--> HCspa_02.htm
--> HCspa_03.htm
--> HCspa_04.htm
--> HCspa_05.htm
--> HCspa_06.htm
--> HCspa_07.htm
--> Rc01.htm
--> HCsrc_02.js
--> Upd01.htm
--> Upd03.htm
--> Upd05.htm
--> Upd04.htm
--> Upd02.htm
--> SIhtm_00.htm
--> SIhtm_00.xml
--> DVDgif01.jpg
--> HCsys_01.mmf
--> SIpi1_01.gif
--> SIpi1_21.gif
--> SIpi1_03.gif
--> SIpi1_04.gif
--> SIpi1_05.gif
--> SIpi1_06.gif
--> SIpi1_07.gif
--> SIpi1_08.gif
--> SIpi1_09.gif
--> SIpi1_10.gif
--> SIpi1_11.gif
--> SIpi1_12.gif
--> SIpi1_02.gif
--> SIpi1_13.gif
--> SIpi1_14.gif
--> SIpi1_15.gif
--> SIpi1_16.gif
--> SIpi1_17.gif
--> SIpi1_18.gif
--> SIpi1_19.gif
--> SIpi1_20.gif
--> SIpi2_01.gif
--> SIpi2_21.gif
--> SIpi2_03.gif
--> SIpi2_04.gif
--> SIpi2_05.gif
--> SIpi2_06.gif
--> SIpi2_07.gif
--> SIpi2_08.gif
--> SIpi2_09.gif
--> SIpi2_10.gif
--> SIpi2_11.gif
--> SIpi2_12.gif
--> SIpi2_02.gif
--> SIpi2_13.gif
--> SIpi2_14.gif
--> SIpi2_15.gif
--> SIpi2_16.gif
--> SIpi2_17.gif
--> SIpi2_18.gif
--> SIpi2_19.gif
--> SIpi2_20.gif
--> SIimg_02.gif
--> SIimg_11.gif
--> SIimg_17.gif
--> SIimg_18.gif
--> SIimg_19.gif
--> SIimg_27.gif
--> SIimg_01.gif
--> SIimg_03.gif
--> SIimg_04.gif
--> SIimg_05.gif
--> SIimg_06.gif
--> SIimg_07.bmp
--> SIimg_08.gif
--> SIimg_09.gif
--> SIimg_10.gif
--> SIimg_12.gif
--> SIimg_13.gif
--> SIimg_14.gif
--> SIimg_15.gif
--> SIimg_16.gif
--> SIimg_20.gif
--> SIimg_21.gif
--> SIimg_22.gif
--> SIimg_23.gif
--> SIimg_24.gif
--> SIimg_25.gif
--> SIimg_26.gif
--> SIimg_28.bmp
--> SIimg_29.gif
--> SIimg_30.gif
--> HCblb_01.bmp
--> HCcss_01.css
--> HCimgB10.bmp
--> HCimgB11.bmp
--> HCimgB12.bmp
--> HCimgB13.bmp
--> HCimgB14.bmp
--> HCimgB15.bmp
--> HCimgB16.bmp
--> HCimgB17.gif
--> HCimgC22.bmp
--> HCimgC21.bmp
--> HCimgC20.bmp
--> HCimgD30.bmp
--> HCimgE40.bmp
--> HCimgE41.bmp
--> HCimgE42.bmp
--> HCimgE43.bmp
--> HCimgE44.bmp
--> HCimgG02.gif
--> HCimgG03.gif
--> HCimgG04.gif
--> HCimgG01.gif
--> HCimgF00.gif
--> HCimgF01.gif
--> HCimgF02.gif
--> HCimgF03.gif
--> HCimgA00.gif
--> HCimgA07.gif
--> HCimgA05.gif
--> HCimgA06.gif
--> HCimgA08.bmp
--> HCimgA09.bmp
--> HCimgA10.bmp
--> HCimgA11.bmp
--> HCimgA12.bmp
--> HCimgA13.bmp
--> HCimgA01.gif
--> HCimgA03.gif
--> HCimgA02.gif
--> HCimgA04.gif
--> HCscr_01.js
--> HCsrc_03.js
--> HCsrc_04.js
--> HCscr_05.js
--> config.xml
--> dataspec.xml
--> newsgroups.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> windows_newsgroups.xml
--> pss.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> pss.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-less.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-wo-com.xml
--> OfflineOptions.htm
--> OfflineDC.htm
--> Connection.htm
--> pss_getting_worldwide_help.htm
--> spacer.gif
--> r3_c2.gif
--> r1_c3.gif
--> r1_c2.gif
--> r1_c1.gif
--> Info_Icon.gif
--> GRect.gif
--> GArrow.gif
--> status_ok.gif
--> PSS.css
--> rcBuddy.cab
[1] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> rcBuddy.xml
--> confirm.htm
--> rcstatus.htm
--> rcscreen1.htm
--> rcscreen2.htm
--> rcscreen3.htm
--> rcConnection.htm
--> Remote_Assistance_Graphic.png
--> monitor_left.gif
--> monitor_right.gif
--> address_book.gif
--> attention.gif
--> arrow.gif
--> buddy.gif
--> buddy_attention.gif
--> logon_anim.gif
--> buddy_away.gif
--> buddy_busy.gif
--> buddy_none.gif
--> buddy_offline.gif
--> generic_mail.gif
--> info.gif
--> messenger_big.gif
--> square_bullet.gif
--> outlook.gif
--> outlook_express.gif
--> Envelope.gif
--> floppy.gif
--> IM_icon.gif
--> icon_extweb.gif
--> rcscreen4.htm
--> rcscreen5.htm
--> rcscreen6.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm


----------



## jay1327

--> rcInviteStatus.htm
--> rcscreen7.htm
--> rcscreen8.htm
--> rcscreen9.htm
--> rcDetails.htm
--> check.gif
--> help.gif
--> rcscreenshot3.gif
--> UnSolicitedRCUI.htm
--> rcbuddy.css
--> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> RAClientLayout.xml
--> RAURA.xml
--> RAIMLayout.xml
--> RAHelpeeAcceptLayout.xml
--> rcBuddy.htm
--> RAStartPage.htm
--> ding.wav
--> helpeeaccept.htm
--> rctoolScreen1.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm
--> RAClient.htm
--> Setting.htm
--> RAToolBar.htm
--> RAToolBar.xml
--> RAStatusBar.htm
--> RAChatClient.htm
--> DividerBar.htm
--> RAClient.js
--> DownArrow.gif
--> UpArrow.gif
--> TakeControl.gif
--> TakeControl.bmp
--> Animation.gif
--> connected.gif
--> combobox_line.gif
--> DividerBar.gif
--> RAServer.htm
--> RAChatServer.htm
--> RAServerToolBar.htm
--> DividerBar1.htm
--> DividerBar2.htm
--> SettingServer.htm
--> TakeControlMsgs.htm
--> RAServer.js
--> StopControl.gif
--> StopControl.bmp
--> Helpee_line.gif
--> ESC_key.gif
--> RCFileXfer.htm
--> RAControl.js
--> ErrorMsgs.htm
--> VOIPMsgs.htm
--> hide-chat.gif
--> show-chat.gif
--> Options.gif
--> Options.bmp
--> Quit.gif
--> Quit.bmp
--> SendChat.gif
--> SendFile.gif
--> SendFile.bmp
--> SendVoice.gif
--> SendVoice.bmp
--> SendVoiceOn.gif
--> HelpCenter.gif
--> HelpCenter.bmp
--> rcbuddy.css
 --> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> info.gif
--> HCdat_p3.edb
package_1.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> windows_newsgroups.xml
package_2.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> pss.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-less.xml
--> pssmachinesnapshot-wo-com.xml
--> OfflineOptions.htm
--> OfflineDC.htm
--> Connection.htm
--> pss_getting_worldwide_help.htm
--> spacer.gif
--> r3_c2.gif
--> r1_c3.gif
--> r1_c2.gif
--> r1_c1.gif
--> Info_Icon.gif
--> GRect.gif
--> GArrow.gif
--> status_ok.gif
--> PSS.css
package_3.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
--> rcBuddy.xml
--> confirm.htm
--> rcstatus.htm
--> rcscreen1.htm
--> rcscreen2.htm
--> rcscreen3.htm
--> rcConnection.htm
--> Remote_Assistance_Graphic.png
--> monitor_left.gif
--> monitor_right.gif
--> address_book.gif
--> attention.gif
--> arrow.gif
--> buddy.gif
--> buddy_attention.gif
--> logon_anim.gif
--> buddy_away.gif
--> buddy_busy.gif
--> buddy_none.gif
--> buddy_offline.gif
--> generic_mail.gif
--> info.gif
--> messenger_big.gif
--> square_bullet.gif
--> outlook.gif
--> outlook_express.gif
--> Envelope.gif
--> floppy.gif
--> IM_icon.gif
--> icon_extweb.gif
--> rcscreen4.htm
--> rcscreen5.htm
--> rcscreen6.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm
--> rcInviteStatus.htm
--> rcscreen7.htm
--> rcscreen8.htm
--> rcscreen9.htm
--> rcDetails.htm
--> check.gif
--> help.gif
--> rcscreenshot3.gif
--> UnSolicitedRCUI.htm
--> rcbuddy.css
--> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> RAClientLayout.xml
--> RAURA.xml
--> RAIMLayout.xml
--> RAHelpeeAcceptLayout.xml
--> rcBuddy.htm
--> RAStartPage.htm
--> ding.wav
--> helpeeaccept.htm
--> rctoolScreen1.htm
--> rcscreen6_head.htm
--> RAClient.htm
--> Setting.htm
--> RAToolBar.htm
--> RAToolBar.xml
--> RAStatusBar.htm
--> RAChatClient.htm
--> DividerBar.htm
--> RAClient.js
--> DownArrow.gif
--> UpArrow.gif
--> TakeControl.gif
--> TakeControl.bmp
--> Animation.gif
--> connected.gif
--> combobox_line.gif
--> DividerBar.gif
--> RAServer.htm
--> RAChatServer.htm
--> RAServerToolBar.htm
--> DividerBar1.htm
--> DividerBar2.htm
--> SettingServer.htm
--> TakeControlMsgs.htm
--> RAServer.js
--> StopControl.gif
--> StopControl.bmp
--> Helpee_line.gif
--> ESC_key.gif
--> RCFileXfer.htm
--> RAControl.js
--> ErrorMsgs.htm
--> VOIPMsgs.htm
--> hide-chat.gif
--> show-chat.gif
--> Options.gif
--> Options.bmp
--> Quit.gif
--> Quit.bmp
--> SendChat.gif
--> SendFile.gif
--> SendFile.bmp
--> SendVoice.gif
--> SendVoice.bmp
--> SendVoiceOn.gif
--> HelpCenter.gif
--> HelpCenter.bmp
--> rcbuddy.css
--> rc.css
--> RAChat.css
--> common.js
--> constants.js
--> RAHelp.htm
--> RCMoreInfo.htm
--> ConnIssue.htm
--> LearnInternet.htm
--> icon_warning_32x.gif
--> icon_information_32x.gif
--> info.gif
package_4.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> package_description.xml
package_5.cab
[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> common.js
--> Cpt03.htm
--> DFS01.htm
--> dvdhtm01.js
--> HCerr_07.htm
--> hcpan_09.htm
--> HCscr_01.js
--> hcspa_06.htm
--> package_description.xml
--> raclientlayout.xml
--> rahelpeeacceptlayout.xml
--> raimlayout.xml
--> raura.xml
--> SIhtm_03.htm
--> sihtm_04.js
--> SIhtm_05.js
--> SIhtm_06.htm
--> sihtm_06.js
--> SIhtm_12.htm
SkuStore.bin
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\
Headlines.htm
HelpCtr.mmf
HomePage__DESKTOP.htm
HomePage__SERVER.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\blurbs\
about_support.htm
Favorites.htm
ftshelp.htm
History.htm
Index.htm
isupport.htm
keywordhelp.htm
options.htm
searchblurb.htm
searchtips.htm
tools.htm
watermark_300x.bmp
windows_newsgroups.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\CompatCtr\
AboutCompat.htm
CompatMode.htm
CompatOffline.htm
LearnCompat.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\css\
Behaviors.css
Layout.css
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\DFS\
privacy.htm
uplddrvinfo.htm
viewmode.xml
xmldialog.htm
xmldisplay.xsl
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\dialogs\
DlgLib.js
Print.dlg
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\DVDUpgrd\
dvdupgrd.htm
dvdupgrd.js
stripe.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\ErrMsg\
ErrorMessagesOffline.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\errors\
badurl.htm
connection.htm
indexfirstlevel.htm
notfound.htm
offline.htm
redirect.htm
unreachable.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\
error.gif
feedback.gif
flyout_arrow.gif
get_conn.gif
icon_articles_12x.bmp
icon_blank_12x.bmp
icon_newwindow_12x.bmp
icon_onlineinline_12x.bmp
icon_tours_12x.bmp
icon_tutorials_12x.bmp
info.gif
progbar.gif
warning.gif
wrapperhelp.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\16x16\
arrow_blue_normal_shadow.bmp
arrow_green_normal_shadow.bmp
compat.bmp
errmsg.bmp
support.bmp
tools.bmp
update.bmp
warning.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\24x24\
arrow_green_mousedown.bmp
arrow_green_mouseover.bmp
arrow_green_normal.bmp
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\32x32\
logo.bmp
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\48x48\
desktop_icon_01.bmp
desktop_icon_02.bmp
desktop_icon_03.bmp
desktop_icon_04.bmp
desktop_icon_generic.bmp
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\Centers\
blue_arrow.gif
Connect.gif
IULogo.gif
Uabrand.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\images\Expando\
collapsed.gif
endnode.gif
expanded.gif
helpdoc.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\NetDiag\
dglogs.htm
dglogshelp.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\
AdvSearch.htm
blank.htm
Context.htm
firstpage.htm
HHWrapper.htm
MiniNavBar.htm
MiniNavBar.xml
NavBar.htm
NavBar.xml
Options.htm
RemoteHelp.htm
ShareHelp.htm
Topics.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\subpanels\
Channels.htm
Favorites.htm
History.htm
Index.htm
Options.htm
Search.htm
Subsite.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\rc\
rcRequest.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\
ding.wav
helpeeaccept.htm
RAClientLayout.xml
RAHelpeeAcceptLayout.xml
RAIMLayout.xml
RAStartPage.htm
RAURA.xml
rcBuddy.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\Common\
common.js
ConnIssue.htm
constants.js
icon_information_32x.gif
icon_warning_32x.gif
LearnInternet.htm
RAHelp.htm
RCMoreInfo.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\Css\
RAChat.css
rc.css
rcbuddy.css
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\Interaction\Client\
Animation.gif
combobox_line.gif
connected.gif
DividerBar.gif
DividerBar.htm
DownArrow.gif
RAChatClient.htm
RAClient.htm
RAClient.js
RAStatusBar.htm
RAToolBar.htm
RAToolBar.xml
rcscreen6_head.htm
rctoolScreen1.htm
setting.htm
TakeControl.bmp
TakeControl.gif
UpArrow.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\Interaction\Common\
ErrorMsgs.htm
HelpCenter.bmp
HelpCenter.gif
hide-chat.gif
info.gif
Options.bmp
Options.gif
Quit.bmp
Quit.gif
RAControl.js
RCFileXfer.htm
SendChat.gif
SendFile.bmp
SendFile.gif
SendVoice.bmp
SendVoice.gif
SendVoiceOn.gif
show-chat.gif
VOIPMsgs.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\Remote Assistance\Interaction\Server\
DividerBar1.htm
DividerBar2.htm
ESC_key.gif
Helpee_line.gif
RAChatServer.htm
RAServer.htm
RAServer.js
RAServerToolBar.htm
SettingServer.htm
StopControl.bmp
StopControl.gif
TakeControlMsgs.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\scripts\
Common.js
HomePage__DESKTOP.js
HomePage__SERVER.js
HomePage__SHARED.js
wrapperparam.js
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\sysinfo\
commonFunc.js
loc_strings.xml
msinfo.htm
msinfo.xml
msinfohss.css
RSoP.htm
RSoP.js
sysComponentInfo.htm
sysComponentInfo.js
sysConfigLaunch.htm
sysDiskTS.htm
sysEvtLogInfo.htm
sysHealthInfo.htm
sysHealthInfo.js
sysInfoLaunch.htm
sysinfomain.htm
sysinfosum.htm
sysRemoteInfo.htm
sysServicesInfo.htm
sysSoftwareInfo.htm
sysSoftwareInfo.js
wmi_data.js
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\sysinfo\graphics\
alert.gif
BArrow.gif
card.gif
cd.gif
check.gif
chip.gif
down.bmp
drive.gif
error.gif
floppy.gif
GArrow.gif
gears.gif
greendot.jpg
info.gif
monitor.gif
personalizing.gif
PieChart.gif
PieGrey.gif
PieWhite.gif
printer.gif
r1_c1.gif
r1_c2.gif
r1_c3.gif
r3_c2.gif
spacer.gif
system.gif
Untitled.gif
up.bmp
usb.gif
windows.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\sysinfo\graphics\33x16pie\
0_chart.gif
100_chart.gif
10_chart.gif
15_chart.gif
20_chart.gif
25_chart.gif
30_chart.gif
35_chart.gif
40_chart.gif
45_chart.gif
50_chart.gif
55_chart.gif
5_chart.gif
60_chart.gif
65_chart.gif
70_chart.gif
75_chart.gif
80_chart.gif
85_chart.gif
90_chart.gif
95_chart.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\sysinfo\graphics\47x24pie\
0_chart.gif
100_chart.gif
10_chart.gif
15_chart.gif
20_chart.gif
25_chart.gif
30_chart.gif
35_chart.gif
40_chart.gif
45_chart.gif
50_chart.gif
55_chart.gif
5_chart.gif
60_chart.gif
65_chart.gif
70_chart.gif
75_chart.gif
80_chart.gif
85_chart.gif
90_chart.gif
95_chart.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\UpdateCtr\
AboutWU.htm
Learn.htm
LearnInternet.htm
learnWU.htm
updatecenter.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\
Connection.htm
GArrow.gif
GRect.gif
Info_Icon.gif
OfflineDC.htm
OfflineOptions.htm
PSS.css
pssmachinesnapshot-less.xml
pssmachinesnapshot-wo-com.xml
pssmachinesnapshot.xml
pss_getting_worldwide_help.htm
r1_c1.gif
r1_c2.gif
r1_c3.gif
r3_c2.gif
spacer.gif
status_ok.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\
confirm.htm
rcstatus.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\Common\
common.js
ConnIssue.htm
constants.js
icon_information_32x.gif
icon_warning_32x.gif
LearnInternet.htm
RAHelp.htm
RCMoreInfo.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\Css\
RAChat.css
rc.css
rcbuddy.css
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\Escalation\Common\
address_book.gif
arrow.gif
attention.gif
buddy.gif
buddy_attention.gif
buddy_away.gif
buddy_busy.gif
buddy_none.gif
buddy_offline.gif
Envelope.gif
floppy.gif
generic_mail.gif
icon_extweb.gif
IM_icon.gif
info.gif
logon_anim.gif
messenger_big.gif
monitor_left.gif
monitor_right.gif
outlook.gif
outlook_express.gif
rcConnection.htm
rcscreen1.htm
rcscreen2.htm
rcscreen3.htm
Remote_Assistance_Graphic.png
square_bullet.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\Escalation\Email\
check.gif
help.gif
rcDetails.htm
rcInviteStatus.htm
rcscreen4.htm
rcscreen5.htm
rcscreen6.htm
rcscreen6_head.htm
rcscreen7.htm
rcscreen8.htm
rcscreen9.htm
rcscreenshot3.gif
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Vendors\CN=Microsoft Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US\Remote Assistance\Escalation\Unsolicited\
UnSolicitedRCUI.htm
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\UploadLB\Binaries\
UploadM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\UploadLB\Config\
config.xml
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\
ANTIVIR_WORKSTATION_WIN7U_EN_-2E3D3EA3.pf
AVCENTER.EXE-12CB2D60.pf
AVCONFIG.EXE-0E97D553.pf
AVGNT.EXE-073A2808.pf
AVGUARD.EXE-06872A4D.pf
AVNOTIFY.EXE-2774DD28.pf
AVSCAN.EXE-1E0AD9ED.pf
CMD.EXE-087B4001.pf
DUMPREP.EXE-1B46F901.pf
DWWIN.EXE-30875ADC.pf
EXPLORER.EXE-082F38A9.pf
FILMSG.EXE-38DA57FF.pf
FIND.EXE-0EC32F1E.pf
GLB2.TMP-0B68C2D2.pf
GLB8.TMP-0F67E721.pf
GLJA.TMP-1C6C3CC8.pf
HELPCTR.EXE-3862B6F5.pf
HELPSVC.EXE-2878DDA2.pf
HIJACKTHIS.EXE-37AD0A02.pf
IEXPLORE.EXE-27122324.pf
IMAGEREADY.EXE-09057436.pf
IMAPI.EXE-0BF740A4.pf
INSTMSI.EXE-021EDBF6.pf
JINSTALL.EXE-064169A3.pf
JINSTALL.EXE-1CE0969B.pf
JRE-1_5_0_06-WINDOWS-I586-P-I-37ECAEE4.pf
JRE-1_5_0_06-WINDOWS-I586-P.E-10FA7605.pf
KILLBOX.EXE-01165250.pf
KILLBOX.EXE-147D73BC.pf
layout.ini
LOGON.SCR-151EFAEA.pf
LOGONUI.EXE-0AF22957.pf
MMC.EXE-04908CDF.pf
MMC.EXE-15688AA5.pf
MOBSYNC.EXE-173EDCEF.pf
MSCONFIG.EXE-35E4DAE9.pf
MSIEXEC.EXE-2F8A8CAE.pf
MSIINST.EXE-16306348.pf
MSINFO32.EXE-29BA7538.pf
MSMSGS.EXE-2B6052DE.pf
MSPAINT.EXE-11CBB631.pf
NERO-6.6.1.4.EXE-06D2655D.pf
NERO_Y.EXE-0F33F287.pf
NETSTAT.EXE-2B2B4428.pf
NOTEPAD.EXE-189578DA.pf
NOTEPAD.EXE-336351A9.pf
NTOSBOOT-B00DFAAD.pf
PHOTOSHOP.EXE-0FCBABE3.pf
PREUPD.EXE-29C9CE41.pf
PXENGINEUPDATE327.EXE-0AAF408F.pf
RECORDNOW MAX - CD & DVD BURN-2E281C52.pf
REGEDIT.EXE-1B606482.pf
REGSVR32.EXE-25EEFE2F.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-18AB291E.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-1C0FEC5C.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-1C2B8AA3.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-1EB2903A.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-284CA501.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-32802EDE.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-3603C23A.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-445649BB.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-451FC2C0.pf
RUNDLL32.EXE-4B89C956.pf
RUNONCE.EXE-2803F297.pf
SCHED.EXE-175FDCA0.pf
SETUP.EXE-037EFB1E.pf
SETUP.EXE-07C2E24D.pf
SETUP.EXE-0B0CA445.pf
SETUP.EXE-0E17A70D.pf
SETUP.EXE-1B7C461D.pf
SETUP.EXE-2E042B10.pf
SETUP.EXE-393E66AE.pf
SETUPX.EXE-244EB399.pf
SG2.61.EXE-0B671E8B.pf
SPOOLSV.EXE-282F76A7.pf
SPYSWEEPER.EXE-15D18B6A.pf
STRINGS.EXE-0AF5C6C0.pf
STRINGS.EXE-132238E1.pf
STRINGS.EXE-31DBDAAF.pf
SVCHOST.EXE-3530F672.pf
TASKMGR.EXE-20256C55.pf
UPDATE.EXE-0FE42885.pf
UPGRADE.EXE-3677030F.pf
USERINIT.EXE-30B18140.pf
WMIPRVSE.EXE-28F301A9.pf
WMPLAYER.EXE-18DDEF9D.pf
WORDPAD.EXE-24533991.pf
WPABALN.EXE-18F87702.pf
WSCRIPT.EXE-32960AB9.pf
XFILTER.EXE-1C08D722.pf
YCOMP_SETUP_NERO.EXE-21AB1DB9.pf
_INS5576._MP-121C39FD.pf
_ISDEL.EXE-1705F129.pf
C:\WINDOWS\pss\
boot.ini.backup
system.ini.backup
win.ini.backup
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{077ACEC7-979C-40AB-9835-435BA1511E0D}\
mppre10.cat
MPPRE10.inf
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{077ACEC7-979C-40AB-9835-435BA1511E0D}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\
cewmdm.dll
MsPMSNSv.dll
MsPMSP.dll
MSSCP.dll
MSWMDM.dll
wmdm10.cat
WMDM10.inf
WMDMLOG.dll
WMDMPS.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
cewmdm.dll
MsPMSP.dll
MSSCP.dll
MSWMDM.dll
WMDMLOG.dll
WMDMPS.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{3FDF25EE-E592-4495-8391-6E9C504DAC2B}\
setup_wm.exe
wmset10.cat
WMSET10.inf
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{3FDF25EE-E592-4495-8391-6E9C504DAC2B}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
setup_wm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{60204BB3-7078-4F70-8F69-68297621941C}\
mpstub10.cat
MPSTUB10.inf
wmpcore.dll
wmpui.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{60204BB3-7078-4F70-8F69-68297621941C}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
wmpcore.dll
wmpui.dll


----------



## jay1327

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{981FB688-E76B-4246-987B-92083185B90A}\
uwdf.exe
wdfapi.dll
wdfmgr.exe
wpd10.cat
WPD10.inf
wpdconns.dll
wpdmtp.dll
wpdmtp.inf
wpdmtpdr.dll
wpdmtpus.dll
wpdsp.dll
wpdtrace.dll
wpdusb.sys
wpd_ci.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{981FB688-E76B-4246-987B-92083185B90A}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
wpd10.inf
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{A47B3654-48EE-48A5-B629-97D70175E58F}\
codecs10.cat
codecs10.inf
wmadmod.dll
wmsdmod.dll
wmspdmod.dll
wmvadvd.dll
wmvdmod.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{A47B3654-48EE-48A5-B629-97D70175E58F}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
wmadmod.dll
wmsdmod.dll
wmvdmod.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{AAC1D942-0B38-4E37-9E4E-5B96A9DD2170}\
laprxy.dll
logagent.exe
qasf.dll
wmadmoe.dll
wmasf.dll
WMDRMdev.dll
WMDRMNet.dll
wmfsdk10.cat
WMFSDK10.inf
wmidx.dll
wmnetmgr.dll
wmsdmoe2.dll
wmspdmoe.dll
WMVADVE.DLL
wmvcore.dll
wmvdmoe2.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{AAC1D942-0B38-4E37-9E4E-5B96A9DD2170}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
laprxy.dll
logagent.exe
qasf.dll
wmadmoe.dll
wmasf.dll
wmnetmgr.dll
wmvcore.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{C5B8FBE9-645E-4484-A7AA-E8DA9A70DD77}\
blackbox.dll
drm10.cat
DRM10.inf
drmclien.dll
drmstor.dll
drmv2clt.dll
msnetobj.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{C5B8FBE9-645E-4484-A7AA-E8DA9A70DD77}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
blackbox.dll
drmclien.dll
drmstor.dll
drmv2clt.dll
msnetobj.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{CFB4B314-0328-45E1-94AF-45A3F5F48E0B}\
mpcd10.cat
MPCD10.inf
wmp.ocx
wmpcd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{CFB4B314-0328-45E1-94AF-45A3F5F48E0B}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
wmp.ocx
wmpcd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{DD90D410-1823-43EB-9A16-A2331BF08799}\
asferror.dll
Audiodev.dll
custsat.dll
eula.txt
l3codecp.acm
migrate.exe
mpvis.dll
unregmp2.exe
wmerror.dll
wmlaunch.exe
wmp.dll
wmp10.cat
wmp10.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/accessibilityfeaturesinyourproductnamehelp.htm
--> /htm/accessibilityforpeoplewithdisabilities.htm
--> /htm/accessibilityofmicrosoftwindows.htm
--> /htm/accessiblefeaturesinyourproductnamewindowsmediapla.htm
--> /htm/accessibleproductsandservicesfrommicrosoft.htm
--> /htm/addanddeletemediafiles.htm
--> /htm/adjustingthevolume.htm
--> /htm/advancededit.htm
--> /htm/advancededitsynchronizedlyrics.htm
--> /htm/advancedfilexferoptions.htm
--> /htm/anchorwindowmenu.htm
--> /htm/audiocdproperties.htm
--> /htm/audiodeviceproperties.htm
--> /htm/audiooptions.htm
--> /htm/automaticmediainformationupdatesforfiles.htm
--> /htm/automaticupdates.htm
--> /htm/basicsecuritymeasure.htm
--> /htm/cdaudiofeature.htm
--> /htm/cddrivepropertiesdatacdtab.htm
--> /htm/changinghowtheplayerlooks.htm
--> /htm/changingthecoloroftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeoftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/changingthesizeofthevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/changingyouraudioandvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/choosingavisualization.htm
--> /htm/commontasks.htm
--> /htm/configuringprotocols.htm
--> /htm/connectionspeedoptions.htm
--> /htm/contentoptions.htm
--> /htm/copyingandplayingcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingfilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/copyingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/copyingthecontentsofyourmedialibrarytoanewcomputer.htm
--> /htm/copymusictothislocation.htm
--> /htm/copysettings.htm
--> /htm/creatingyourowncds.htm
--> /htm/customerexperienceimprovementprogramoptions.htm
--> /htm/customerserviceforpeoplewhoaredeaforhardofhearing.htm
--> /htm/customizinginformationaboutcdsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/customizingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/deletingfilesinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/devices.htm
--> /htm/displayareasandcontrols.htm
--> /htm/displayproperties.htm
--> /htm/downloadingportabledevicedrivers.htm
--> /htm/editautoplaylistdialogbox.htm
--> /htm/enhancedcontentproviderservicesoptions.htm
--> /htm/enhancedplaybackexperienceoptions.htm
--> /htm/errormessagehelp.htm
--> /htm/featuresarea.htm
--> /htm/filemenu.htm
--> /htm/filetypesoptions.htm
--> /htm/findingdigitalmediacontentbysubscribingtoaservice.htm
--> /htm/findingdigitalmediacontentonwindowsmediacom.htm
--> /htm/findingwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/formattingremovablemedia.htm
--> /htm/fue_customerexperienceimprovementprogramoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_enhancedcontentproviderservicesoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_enhancedplaybackexperienceoptions.htm
--> /htm/fue_historyoptions.htm
--> /htm/gettingmoreaccessibilityinformation0.htm
--> /htm/gettingstarted.htm
--> /htm/glossary.htm
--> /htm/grantingaccesstoyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/helpmenu.htm
--> /htm/historyoptions.htm
--> /htm/howtopreventinformationfrombeingstoredonyourcomput.htm
--> /htm/idd_fileopen.htm
--> /htm/infocenterviewpane.htm
--> /htm/informationthatisexchangedorstoredduringsynchroniz.htm
--> /htm/keepingyourcomputersecure.htm
--> /htm/keyboardaccess.htm
--> /htm/keyboardshortcutsforusingthehelpwindow.htm
--> /htm/languagesettingsoptions.htm
--> /htm/legal.htm
--> /htm/libraryarea.htm
--> /htm/library_albuminformationpane.htm
--> /htm/library_contentspane.htm
--> /htm/library_detailspane.htm
--> /htm/library_playlistpane.htm
--> /htm/maintainingyourprivacy.htm
--> /htm/mediainformationpane.htm
--> /htm/medialibraryfeature.htm
--> /htm/mediascan.htm
--> /htm/menubar.htm
--> /htm/microsoftdocumentationinalternativeformats0.htm
--> /htm/miniplayer.htm
--> /htm/moreinformationaboutplayingenhancedcontent.htm
--> /htm/networkbufferingoptions.htm
--> /htm/newautoplaylistdialogbox.htm
--> /htm/nowplayingarea.htm
--> /htm/nowplayingtoolsarea.htm
--> /htm/organizingyourmultimediafiles.htm
--> /htm/parentalcontroloptions.htm
--> /htm/playbackcontrolsarea.htm
--> /htm/playercontrols.htm
--> /htm/playersettings.htm
--> /htm/player_firstrun_privacy.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc_1.htm
--> /htm/player_notoc_2.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_cdaudio.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_csgz.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_dvd.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_effects.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_formats.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_medialibrary.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_metadata_fileupdates.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_network.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_performance.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_player.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_portabledevice.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_privacy.htm
--> /htm/player_overview_security.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toaddlyricstoafile.htm
--> /htm/player_playing_files_toviewlyrics.htm
--> /htm/playingadvd.htm
--> /htm/playingavcd.htm
--> /htm/playingdvds.htm
--> /htm/playingfiles.htm
--> /htm/playingmultimediafilesinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/playingmusicfromcds.htm
--> /htm/playlistpane.htm
--> /htm/playmenu.htm
--> /htm/pluginoptions.htm
--> /htm/portabledevicefeature.htm
--> /htm/portabledeviceproperties.htm
--> /htm/prioritizingcontentforsynchronization.htm
--> /htm/qualityoptions.htm
--> /htm/recordingoptions.htm
--> /htm/searchcomputerformultimedia.htm
--> /htm/securityzoneoptions.htm
--> /htm/selfhelpoptions.htm
--> /htm/settingsthataffectsynchronization.htm
--> /htm/settingsthataffectyourprivacy.htm
--> /htm/sharingyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/skinchooser.htm
--> /htm/skinsshortcutmenu.htm
--> /htm/smarttransferoptions.htm
--> /htm/sortingandfindingitemsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/streamingprotocolsoptions.htm
--> /htm/syncshortcuts.htm
--> /htm/systemrequirements.htm
--> /htm/technicalsupportoptions.htm
--> /htm/thesynchronizationrelationship.htm
--> /htm/toaddcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toaddfilestomedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toaddinformationaboutacdtrackorentirealbumtoadatabaseontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toaddoreditmediainformationusingtheadvancedtagedit.htm
--> /htm/toaddsynchronizedlyricstoafile.htm
--> /htm/toadjustaudiodynamicrange.htm
--> /htm/toadjusttheaudioeffects.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthegraphicequalizerlevels.htm
--> /htm/toadjustthevolume.htm
--> /htm/toadjustvideosettings.htm
--> /htm/toapplyaskin.htm
--> /htm/tobackupyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/tobrowsetheavailableonlinestores.htm
--> /htm/tocaptureadvdimage.htm
--> /htm/tochangecaptionorsubtitlelanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangedvdlanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangeitemsandplaylistsbeforesynchronizingtoapo.htm
--> /htm/tochangesoundtracklanguage.htm
--> /htm/tochangetheappearanceofahelptopic.htm
--> /htm/tochangethecolorofthebackgroundortextinhelp.htm
--> /htm/tochangethecoloroftheplayer.htm
--> /htm/tochangethefontinhelp.htm
--> /htm/tochangethelanguageofthedvdmenu.htm
--> /htm/tochangethenumberofstarsforanitem.htm
--> /htm/tochooseavisualization.htm
--> /htm/tochoosewhichcolumnsdisplayinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/tocopyanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/tocreateanautoplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tocreateaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/tocreateyourowncd.htm
--> /htm/tocrossfadefiles.htm
--> /htm/todeleteafilefrommedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/todeleteaskin.htm
--> /htm/todownloadaportabledevicedriver.htm
--> /htm/todownloadpluginsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/todownloadskinsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/todownloadvisualizationsfromtheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toeditalbuminformationforanindividualtrackinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toeditanautoplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toeditaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toeditinformationforseveraltrackssimultaneously.htm
--> /htm/toejectacd.htm
--> /htm/toenableaudionormalization.htm
--> /htm/toeraseacdrw.htm
--> /htm/tofastforwardafile.htm
--> /htm/tofindwindowsmediafilesontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toformatremovablemedia.htm
--> /htm/togethelpwithonlinestores.htm
--> /htm/tohidethefeaturestaskbar.htm
--> /htm/tohidethemenubar.htm
--> /htm/tolocateotheritemsbyartistoralbuminmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/tomakeaservicetheactiveservice.htm
--> /htm/toolsmenu.htm
--> /htm/topauseafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplayanaudiocd.htm
--> /htm/toplayanyportionofafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toplayavcd.htm
--> /htm/toplaycontentatvariablespeeds.htm
--> /htm/toplayfiles.htm
--> /htm/toplayfilesinrandomorder.htm
--> /htm/toplaymarkedsectionsinafile.htm
--> /htm/toplayspecialfeaturesonadvd.htm
--> /htm/toplaytracksinadifferentorder.htm
--> /htm/toplayvideooneframeatatime.htm
--> /htm/toprocessmediainformationimmediately.htm
--> /htm/toremoveduplicateitemsfromyourmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toremovestoredinformationfromthelistintheopendialo.htm
--> /htm/torenameaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/torenametitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/toresizetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/toresizetheplayerautomaticallytofitavideo.htm
--> /htm/toresizethevideowindow.htm
--> /htm/torestoreyourlicenses.htm
--> /htm/torewindafile.htm
--> /htm/tosaveatemporaryplaylistwithadifferentname.htm
--> /htm/tosearchforitemsinmedialibrary.htm
--> /htm/toshareaclipwithafriend.htm
--> /htm/toskipplayingtracksonacd.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothenextfile.htm
--> /htm/toskiptothepreviousfile.htm
--> /htm/tosortitemsusingadifferentcolumnheadinginmedialibr.htm
--> /htm/tostopafile.htm
--> /htm/toswitchbetweenmodes.htm
--> /htm/toswitchcameraangles.htm
--> /htm/toswitchtootherprograms.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizecontentmanually.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizedigitalmediatoyourdeviceautomatically.htm
--> /htm/tosynchronizefilestoyourportabledevice.htm
--> /htm/totemporarilyadditemstoaplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toturnoncaptions.htm
--> /htm/toupdateinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toupdateorfindalbuminformationontheinternet.htm
--> /htm/toupgradetheplayer.htm
--> /htm/touseapluginwithafileorplaylist.htm
--> /htm/toviewalbumdetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewavisualizationusingtheentirescreen.htm
--> /htm/toviewdetailsaboutafile.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationabouterrors.htm
--> /htm/toviewinformationaboutmultimediacontent.htm
--> /htm/toviewlicensedetails.htm
--> /htm/toviewstatisticsaboutplayback.htm
--> /htm/toviewthevideousingtheentirescreen.htm
--> /htm/toviewtitlesandchapters.htm
--> /htm/toworkoffline.htm
--> /htm/troubleshootingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/upgradingtheplayer.htm
--> /htm/usingcdsdvdsandvcds.htm
--> /htm/usinghelp.htm
--> /htm/usinginternetexplorersecuritysettings.htm
--> /htm/usingplugins.htm
--> /htm/usingsecureinternetsitesfortransactions.htm
--> /htm/usingshortcutkeys.htm
--> /htm/usingthelistpane.htm
--> /htm/usingvcds.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmediaplayer.htm
--> /htm/usingwindowsmediaplayersecuritysettings.htm
--> /htm/videoaccelerationoptions.htm
--> /htm/videoaccelerationsettings.htm
--> /htm/videoandvisualizationpane.htm
--> /htm/viewingcdinformation.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutadvd.htm
--> /htm/viewinginformationaboutfilesandcontent.htm
--> /htm/viewmenu.htm
--> /htm/websites.htm
--> /htm/whatisautomatictransfer.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayererrorcenter.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayerhelp.htm
--> /htm/windowsmediaplayerwebhelp.htm
--> /htm/workingoffline.htm
--> /htm/workingwithplaylists.htm
--> /htm/add_selection_button.gif
--> /htm/album_info.gif
--> /htm/anchor_window.gif
--> /htm/apply_skin_button.gif
--> /htm/caution.gif
--> /htm/checkbox.gif
--> /htm/contents_pane.gif
--> /htm/create_folder_button.gif
--> /htm/delete.gif
--> /htm/delete_skin_button.gif
--> /htm/details_pane.gif
--> /htm/edit_playlist_button.gif
--> /htm/enhancements_pane.gif
--> /htm/erase_disk_button.gif
--> /htm/fastforward_button.gif
--> /htm/features_taskbar.gif
--> /htm/highmat.gif
--> /htm/info_center_view_pane.gif
--> /htm/lock_icon.gif
--> /htm/media_information_pane.gif
--> /htm/menu_bar.gif
--> /htm/mini_player.gif
--> /htm/more_skins_button.gif
--> /htm/move_down.gif
--> /htm/move_up.gif
--> /htm/mute_button.gif
--> /htm/mute_on_button.gif
--> /htm/next_button.gif
--> /htm/next_frame_button.gif
--> /htm/next_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/note.gif
--> /htm/pause_button.gif
--> /htm/playback_controls.gif
--> /htm/playlist_pane_library.gif
--> /htm/playlist_pane_now_playing.gif
--> /htm/play_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_frame_button.gif
--> /htm/previous_visualization_button.gif
--> /htm/properties.gif
--> /htm/rewind_button.gif
--> /htm/search_button.gif
--> /htm/seek_slider.gif
--> /htm/show_fullscreen_controls.gif
--> /htm/shuffle_repeat_button.gif
--> /htm/start_burn_button.gif
--> /htm/start_rip_button.gif
--> /htm/start_sync_button.gif
--> /htm/stop_button.gif
--> /htm/stop_sync_button.gif
--> /htm/video_visualization_pane.gif
--> /htm/volume_slider.gif
--> /wmedia.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /Glossary.js
--> /dbGlossary.csv
--> /wmplayer.hhc
--> /wmplayer.hhk
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/BTree
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Data
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Map
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
WMP10.inf
wmpasf.dll
wmpband.dll
wmpdxm.dll
wmpenc.exe
wmpencen.dll
wmperr10.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /htm/0xc00d0fdd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80004004_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040218_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040241_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80040255_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80041002_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/8007001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070037_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704c7_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800704cf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/80070716_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c000d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/800c2ee2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d000f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d001f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d07f2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d080d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bb8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bbb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bc8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0bce_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fa4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0faa_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fb3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fcd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fd6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d0fd9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1057_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d106a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1074_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1076_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1090_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10ba_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10cd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d10d1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1163_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1167_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1168_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d116e_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1171_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1176_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1178_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d117a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1194_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1196_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1197_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1198_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d1199_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119a_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119c_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d119f_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11a9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11ab_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b3_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11b6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11ba_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11be_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11bf_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c0_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c4_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c7_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11c9_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11cb_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11cd_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d2_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11d6_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d11f8_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d132b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2720_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274b_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d274d_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d27e1_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eec_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/c00d2eee_0x00000000.htm
--> /htm/dvdparentalcontrol_useraccounts.htm
--> /htm/legal.htm
--> /htm/nomoreinformationisavailable.htm
--> /htm/player_errors_intro_hjml.htm
--> /htm/supportedfiletypes.htm
--> /htm/note.gif
--> /Glossary.js
--> /wmedia.gif
--> /coUA.css
--> /plyr_err.afd
--> /plyr_err.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/BTree
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Data
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Map
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
wmplayer.adm
wmplayer.exe
wmploc.dll
wmpshell.dll
wmpsrcwp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages\{DD90D410-1823-43EB-9A16-A2331BF08799}$BACKUP$\System\
$BackupData$
asferror.dll
unregmp2.exe
wmplayer.exe
wmploc.dll
wmpshell.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Registration\
R000000000001.clb
R000000000003.clb
R000000000006.clb
R000000000007.clb
{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}.{08056A90-BD26-4017-94CD-BF0D5D6C22F8}.crmlog
C:\WINDOWS\repair\
autoexec.nt
config.nt
default
ntuser.dat
sam
secsetup.inf
security
setup.log
software
system
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\
Luna.theme
Windows Classic.theme
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna\
luna.msstyles
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna\Shell\Homestead\
shellstyle.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna\Shell\Metallic\
shellstyle.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna\Shell\NormalColor\
shellstyle.dll
C:\WINDOWS\security\
edb.chk
edb.log
res1.log
res2.log
C:\WINDOWS\security\Database\
secedit.sdb
C:\WINDOWS\security\logs\
backup.log
scecomp.old
 SceRoot.log
scesetup.log
C:\WINDOWS\security\templates\
hisecdc.inf
hisecws.inf
setup security.inf
C:\WINDOWS\srchasst\
msgr3en.dll
nls302en.lex
srchctls.dll
srchui.dll
C:\WINDOWS\srchasst\chars\
courtney.acs
earl.acs
rover.acs
C:\WINDOWS\srchasst\mui\0409\
balloon.xsl
bar.xsl
charchsr.xml
charctxt.xml
error.xml
finish.xml
indxsvc.xml
inetfind.xml
inetopts.xml
inetpref.xml
inetsrch.xml
intents.xml
intro.xml
lcladv.xml
lcladvd.xml
lcladvdf.xml
lcladvmm.xml
lclcomp.xml
lcldate.xml
lcldocs.xml
lclkwrds.xml
lcllook.xml
lclmm.xml
lclmode.xml
lclother.xml
lclprog.xml
lclrfine.xml
lclsize.xml
lclsrch.xml
lcltechy.xml
C:\WINDOWS\system\
AVICAP.DLL
AVIFILE.DLL
COMMDLG.DLL
KEYBOARD.DRV
LZEXPAND.DLL
MCIAVI.DRV
MCISEQ.DRV
MCIWAVE.DRV
MMSYSTEM.DLL
MMTASK.TSK
MOUSE.drv
MSVIDEO.DLL
OLECLI.dll
OLESVR.dll
setup.inf
SHELL.dll
SOUND.DRV
stdole.tlb
SYSTEM.drv
TAPI.DLL
TIMER.DRV
VER.DLL
VGA.drv
WFWNET.drv
WINSPOOL.DRV
C:\WINDOWS\system32\
$winnt$.inf
12520437.cpx
12520850.cpx
6to4svc.dll
aaaamon.dll
access.cpl
acctres.dll
accwiz.exe
acelpdec.ax
acledit.dll
aclui.dll
activeds.dll
activeds.tlb
actmovie.exe
actxprxy.dll
admparse.dll
adptif.dll
adsldp.dll
adsldpc.dll
adsmsext.dll
adsnt.dll
advapi32.dll
advpack.dll
ahui.exe
alg.exe
alrsvc.dll
amcompat.tlb
amstream.dll
ansi.sys
apcups.dll
append.exe
apphelp.dll
appwiz.cpl
arp.exe
asctrls.ocx
asferror.dll
asfiles.txt
asfsipc.dll
asinst.cfg
asuninst.exe
asycfilt.dll
at.exe
atkctrs.dll
atl.dll
atmadm.exe
atmfd.dll
atmlib.dll
atmpvcno.dll
atrace.dll
attrib.exe
Audiodev.dll
audiosrv.dll
authz.dll
autochk.exe
autoconv.exe
autodisc.dll
AUTOEXEC.nt
autofmt.exe
autolfn.exe
avicap.dll
avicap32.dll
avifil32.dll
avifile.dll
avmeter.dll
avsda.dll
avtapi.dll
avwav.dll
basesrv.dll
batmeter.dll
batt.dll
bidispl.dll
bios1.rom
bios4.rom
blackbox.dll
bootok.exe
bootvid.dll
bootvrfy.exe
bopomofo.uce
browselc.dll
browser.dll
browseui.dll
browsewm.dll
cabinet.dll
cabview.dll
cacls.exe
calc.exe
camocx.dll
capesnpn.dll
cards.dll
catsrv.dll
catsrvps.dll
catsrvut.dll
ccfgnt.dll
cdfview.dll
cdm.dll
cdmodem.dll
cdosys.dll
cdplayer.exe.manifest
certcli.dll
certmgr.dll
certmgr.msc
cewmdm.dll
cfgbkend.dll
cfgmgr32.dll
charmap.exe
chcp.com
chkdsk.exe
chkntfs.exe
ciadmin.dll
ciadv.msc
cic.dll
cidaemon.exe
ciodm.dll
cisvc.exe
ckcnv.exe
clb.dll
clbcatex.dll
clbcatq.dll
cleanmgr.exe
cliconf.chm
[0] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /_what_is_microsoft_sql_server_client_configurationy.htm
--> /idh_general.htm
--> /_named_pipes_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_tcp!ip_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_multiprotocol_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_nwlink_ipx!spx_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_appletalk_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_banyan_vines_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /_via_protocol_default_value_setup.htm
--> /idh_alias.htm
--> /idh_add_namedpipes.htm
--> /idh_add_tcpip.htm
--> /idh_add_multi.htm
--> /idh_add_ipxspx1.htm
--> /idh_add_ipxspx2.htm
--> /idh_add_apple.htm
--> /idh_add_vines.htm
--> /_add_(or_edit)_via_library_configuration.htm
--> /idh_add_others.htm
--> /idh_dblib.htm
--> /idh_netlib.htm
--> /_managing_clients.htm
--> /_how_to_start_the_sql_client_configuration_utility_.28.windows_nt.2d_.or_windows_95.2d_.based_client.29.htm
--> /_helphow_to_check_the_library_version_numbers.htm
--> /_how_to_set_db.2d.library_conversion_preference.htm
--> /_how_to_add_a_network_protocol_configuration_.28.client_configuration_utility.29.htm
--> /_how_to_edit_a_network_protocol_configuration_.28.client_configuration_utility.29.htm
--> /_how_to_delete_a_network_protocol_configuration_.28.client_configuration_utility.29.htm
--> /_helphow_to_alias_a_client_to_an_alternate_pipe.htm
--> /_how_to_create_an_alias_for_a_specific_server_name_to_use_the_multi.2d.protocol_net.2d.library.htm
--> /_helphow_to_use_the_windows_sockets_net.2d.library_.28.windows.2d_.or_windows_nt.2d.based_clients.29.htm
--> /_how_to_configure_a_client_to_use_the_nwlink_ipx.2f.spx_network_protocol.htm
--> /_how_to_configure_a_client_to_use_the_appletalk_network_protocol.htm
--> /_how_to_configure_a_client_to_use_the_banyan_vines_network_protocol.htm
--> /_how_to_configure_a_client_to_use_the_via_network_library_(client_network_utility).htm
--> /_how_to_configure_a_client_to_a_nonstandard_network_protocol.htm
--> /_helphow_to_verify_that_sql_server_is_listening_on_appletalk_and_can_accept_a_client_connection.htm
--> /_how_to_check_the_odbc_sql_server_driver_version_.28.windows_95.2d.based_clients.29.htm
--> /_topic_unavailable_in_help.htm
--> /_sql_server_2000_copyright_and_disclaimer.htm
--> /Basics/coUA.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Ex.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Print.css
--> /Basics/vs70_5.css
--> /Basics/mailto.css
--> /Basics/shared.js
--> /Basics/vs70link.js
--> /Basics/vs70.js
--> /Basics/mailto.js
--> /Basics/banner.gif
--> /Basics/banner2.gif
--> /Basics/banner_.gif
--> /Basics/banner_2.gif
--> /Basics/caution.gif
--> /Basics/coC.gif
--> /Basics/coCb.gif
--> /Basics/coE.gif
--> /Basics/coEb.gif
--> /Basics/elle.gif
--> /Basics/important.gif
--> /Basics/note.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_c.gif
--> /Basics/shortcutclick.gif
--> /Basics/shortcutcold.gif
--> /Basics/shortcuthot.gif
--> /Basics/spacer.gif
--> /Basics/warning.gif
--> /Basics/mailto.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd_c.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd_.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_c.gif
--> /cliconf.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
cliconfg.dll
cliconfg.exe
cliconfg.rll
clipbrd.exe
clipsrv.exe
clusapi.dll
cmcfg32.dll
cmd.exe
cmdial32.dll
cmdl32.exe
cmmgr32.hlp
cmmon32.exe
cmos.ram
cmpbk32.dll
cmprops.dll
cmstp.exe
cmutil.dll
cnbjmon.dll
cnetcfg.dll
cnvfat.dll
colbact.dll
comaddin.dll
comcat.dll
comctl32.dll
comdlg32.dll
comm.drv
command.com
commdlg.dll
comp.exe
compact.exe
compatUI.dll
compmgmt.msc
compobj.dll
compstui.dll
comrepl.dll
comres.dll
comsnap.dll
comsvcs.dll
comuid.dll
CONFIG.nt
CONFIG.tmp
confmsp.dll
conime.exe
console.dll
control.exe
convert.exe
corpol.dll
country.sys
credui.dll
crtdll.dll
crypt32.dll
cryptdlg.dll
cryptdll.dll
cryptext.dll
cryptnet.dll
cryptsvc.dll
cryptui.dll
cscdll.dll
cscript.exe
cscui.dll
csrsrv.dll
csrss.exe
csseqchk.dll


----------



## jay1327

ctfmon.exe
ctl3d32.dll
ctl3dv2.dll
ctype.nls
c_037.nls
c_10000.nls
c_10006.nls
c_10007.nls
c_10010.nls
c_10017.nls
c_10029.nls
c_10079.nls
c_10081.nls
c_10082.nls
c_1026.nls
c_1250.nls
c_1251.nls
c_1252.nls
c_1253.nls
c_1254.nls
c_1255.nls
c_1256.nls
c_1257.nls
c_1258.nls
c_20127.nls
c_20261.nls
c_20866.nls
c_20905.nls
c_21866.nls
c_28591.nls
c_28592.nls
c_28593.nls
C_28594.nls
C_28595.nls
C_28597.nls
c_28598.nls
c_28599.nls
c_28603.nls
c_28605.nls
c_437.nls
c_500.nls
c_737.nls
c_775.nls
c_850.nls
c_852.nls
c_855.nls
c_857.nls
c_860.nls
c_861.nls
c_863.nls
c_865.nls
c_866.nls
c_869.nls
c_874.nls
c_875.nls
c_932.nls
c_936.nls
c_949.nls
c_950.nls
d3d8.dll
d3d8thk.dll
d3dim.dll
d3dim700.dll
d3dpmesh.dll
d3dramp.dll
d3drm.dll
d3dxof.dll
danim.dll
dataclen.dll
datime.dll
davclnt.dll
daxctle.ocx
dbgeng.dll
dbghelp.dll
dbmsadsn.dll
dbmsrpcn.dll
dbmsvinn.dLL
dbnetlib.dll
dbnmpntw.dll
Dcache.bin
dciman32.dll
dcomcnfg.exe
ddeml.dll
ddeshare.exe
ddraw.dll
ddrawex.dll
debug.exe
defrag.exe
desk.cpl
deskadp.dll
deskmon.dll
deskperf.dll
desktop.ini
devenum.dll
devmgmt.msc
devmgr.dll
dfrg.msc
dfrgfat.exe
dfrgntfs.exe
dfrgres.dll
dfrgsnap.dll
dfrgui.dll
dfsshlex.dll
dgnet.dll
dgrpsetu.dll
dgsetup.dll
dhcpcsvc.dll
dhcpmon.dll
dhcpsapi.dll
diactfrm.dll
diantz.exe
digest.dll
dimap.dll
dinput.dll
dinput8.dll
diskcomp.com
diskcopy.com
diskcopy.dll
diskmgmt.msc
diskpart.exe
diskperf.exe
dispex.dll
dllhost.exe
dllhst3g.exe
dmadmin.exe
dmband.dll
dmcompos.dll
dmconfig.dll
dmdlgs.dll
dmdskmgr.dll
dmdskres.dll
dmime.dll
dmintf.dll
dmloader.dll
dmocx.dll
dmremote.exe
dmscript.dll
dmserver.dll
dmstyle.dll
dmsynth.dll
dmusic.dll
dmutil.dll
dmview.ocx
dnsapi.dll
dnsrslvr.dll
docprop.dll
docprop2.dll
doskey.exe
dosx.exe
dpcdll.dll
dplay.dll
dplaysvr.exe
dplayx.dll
dpmodemx.dll
dpnaddr.dll
dpnet.dll
dpnhpast.dll
dpnhupnp.dll
dpnlobby.dll
dpnmodem.dll
dpnsvr.exe
dpnwsock.dll
dpserial.dll
dpvacm.dll
dpvoice.dll
dpvsetup.exe
dpvvox.dll
dpwsock.dll
dpwsockx.dll
drmclien.dll
drmstor.dll
drmv2clt.dll
drprov.dll
drwatson.exe
drwtsn32.exe
ds16gt.dLL
ds32gt.dll
dsauth.dll
dsdmo.dll
dsdmoprp.dll
dskquota.dll
dskquoui.dll
dsound.dll
dsound.vxd
dsound3d.dll
dsprop.dll
dsprpres.dll
dsquery.dll
dssec.dat
dssec.dll
dssenh.dll
dsuiext.dll
dswave.dll
dumprep.exe
duser.dll
dvdplay.exe
dvdupgrd.exe
dwwin.exe
dx7vb.dll
dx8vb.dll
dxdiag.exe
dxmasf.dll
dxmrtp.dll
dxtmsft.dll
dxtrans.dll
edit.com
edit.hlp
edlin.exe
ega.cpi
els.dll
emptyregdb.dat
encapi.dll
encdec.dll
EqnClass.Dll
ersvc.dll
es.dll
esent.dll
esent97.dll
esentprf.dll
esentprf.hxx
esentprf.ini
esentutl.exe
eudcedit.exe
eula.txt
eventcls.dll
eventlog.dll
eventvwr.exe
eventvwr.msc
exe2bin.exe
expand.exe
expsrv.dll
extrac32.exe
exts.dll
fastopen.exe
faultrep.dll
fc.exe
feclient.dll
filemgmt.dll
find.exe
findstr.exe
finger.exe
fixmapi.exe
fldrclnr.dll
fmifs.dll
FNTCACHE.dat
fontext.dll
fontsub.dll
fontview.exe
forcedos.exe
format.com
framebuf.dll
freecell.exe
fsmgmt.msc
fsusd.dll
fsutil.exe
ftp.exe
ftsrch.dll
g711codc.ax
gb2312.uce
gcdef.dll
gdi.exe
gdi32.dll
geo.nls
getuname.dll
glmf32.dll
glu32.dll
gpkcsp.dll
gpkrsrc.dll
graftabl.com
graphics.com
graphics.pro
grpconv.exe
h323.tsp
h323log.txt
h323msp.dll
hal.dll
hdwwiz.cpl
help.exe
Help.ico
hhctrl.ocx
hhsetup.dll
hid.dll
hidphone.tsp
himem.sys
hlink.dll
hnetcfg.dll
hnetmon.dll
hnetwiz.dll
homepage.inf
hostname.exe
hotplug.dll
hticons.dll
htui.dll
hypertrm.dll
i81xdnt5.dll
iasacct.dll
iasads.dll
iashlpr.dll
iasnap.dll
iaspolcy.dll
iasrad.dll
iasrecst.dll
iassam.dll
iassdo.dll
iassvcs.dll
icaapi.dll
iccvid.dll
icfgnt5.dll
icm32.dll
icmp.dll
icmui.dll
icwdial.dll
icwphbk.dll
ideograf.uce
idq.dll
ie4uinit.exe
ieakeng.dll
ieaksie.dll
ieakui.dll
iedkcs32.dll
iepeers.dll
iernonce.dll
iesetup.dll
ieuinit.inf
iexpress.exe
ifmon.dll
ifsutil.dll
igmpagnt.dll
ils.dll
imaadp32.acm
imagehlp.dll
imapi.exe
imeshare.dll
imgutil.dll
imm32.dll
inetcfg.dll
inetcomm.dll
inetcpl.cpl
inetcplc.dll
inetmib1.dll
inetpp.dll
inetppui.dll
inetres.dll
infosoft.dll
initpki.dll
input.dll
inseng.dll
instcat.sql
intl.cpl
iologmsg.dll
ipconf.tsp
ipconfig.exe
iphlpapi.dll
ipmontr.dll
ipnathlp.dll
ippromon.dll
iprop.dll
iprtprio.dll
iprtrmgr.dll
ipsec6.exe
ipsecsnp.dll
ipsecsvc.dll
ipsmsnap.dll
ipv6.exe
ipv6mon.dll
ipxmontr.dll
ipxpromn.dll
ipxrip.dll
ipxroute.exe
ipxrtmgr.dll
ipxsap.dll
ipxwan.dll
ir32_32.dll
irclass.dll
isign32.dll
islzma.dll
isrdbg32.dll
itircl.dll
itss.dll
iuctl.dll
iuengine.dll
ixsso.dll
iyuv_32.dll
jet500.dll
jgaw400.dll
jgdw400.dll
jgmd400.dll
jgpl400.dll
jgsd400.dll
jgsh400.dll
jobexec.dll
joy.cpl
jscript.dll
jsproxy.dll
kanji_1.uce
kanji_2.uce
kb16.com
KBDAL.DLL
kbdaze.dll
kbdazel.dll
kbdbe.dll
kbdbene.dll
kbdblr.dll
kbdbr.dll
kbdbu.dll
kbdca.dll
kbdcan.dll
kbdcr.dll
kbdcz.dll
kbdcz1.dll
kbdcz2.dll
kbdda.dll
kbddv.dll
kbdes.dll
kbdest.dll
kbdfc.dll
kbdfi.dll
kbdfo.dll
kbdfr.dll
kbdgae.dll
kbdgkl.dll
kbdgr.dll
kbdgr1.dll
kbdhe.dll
kbdhe220.dll
kbdhe319.dll
kbdhela2.dll
kbdhela3.dll
kbdhept.dll
kbdhu.dll
kbdhu1.dll
kbdic.dll
kbdir.dll
kbdit.dll
kbdit142.dll
kbdkaz.dll
kbdkyr.dll
kbdla.dll
kbdlt.dll
kbdlt1.dll
kbdlv.dll
kbdlv1.dll
kbdmac.dll
kbdmon.dll
kbdne.dll
kbdnec.dll
kbdno.dll
kbdpl.dll
kbdpl1.dll
kbdpo.dll
kbdro.dll
kbdru.dll
kbdru1.dll
kbdsf.dll
kbdsg.dll
kbdsl.dll
kbdsl1.dll
kbdsp.dll
kbdsw.dll
kbdtat.dll
kbdtuf.dll
kbdtuq.dll
kbduk.dll
kbdur.dll
kbdus.dll
kbdusl.dll
kbdusr.dll
kbdusx.dll
kbduzb.dll
kbdycc.dll
kbdycl.dll
kd1394.dll
kdcom.dll
kerberos.dll
kernel32.dll
key01.sys
keyboard.drv
keyboard.sys
keymgr.dll
kmddsp.tsp
korean.uce
krnl386.exe
ksproxy.ax
ksuser.dll
l3codeca.acm
l3codecp.acm
l3codecx.ax
label.exe
langwrbk.dll
lanman.drv
laprxy.dll
licdll.dll
licmgr10.dll
licwmi.dll
lights.exe
linkinfo.dll
lmhsvc.dll
lmrt.dll
lnkstub.exe
loadfix.com
loadperf.dll
locale.nls
localsec.dll
localspl.dll
localui.dll
locate.com
locator.exe
lodctr.exe
logagent.exe
loghours.dll
logoff.exe
logon.scr
logonui.exe
logonui.exe.manifest
lpk.dll
lpq.exe
lpr.exe
lprhelp.dll
lprmonui.dll
lsasrv.dll
lsass.exe
lusrmgr.msc
lz32.dll
lzexpand.dll
l_except.nls
l_intl.nls
magnify.exe
mag_hook.dll
main.cpl
makecab.exe
mapi32.dll
mapistub.dll
mcastmib.dll
mcd32.dll
mcdsrv32.dll
mchgrcoi.dll
mciavi.drv
mciavi32.dll
mcicda.dll
mciole16.dll
mciole32.dll
mciqtz32.dll
mciseq.dll
mciseq.drv
mciwave.dll
mciwave.drv
mdhcp.dll
mdminst.dll
mdwmdmsp.dll
mem.exe
mf3216.dll
mfc40.dll
mfc40u.dll
mfc42.dll
mfc42u.dll
mfcsubs.dll
mgmtapi.dll
mib.bin
midimap.dll
miglibnt.dll
migpwd.exe
mimefilt.dll
mindex.dll
mlang.dat
mlang.dll
mll_hp.dll
mll_mtf.dll
mll_qic.dll
mmc.exe
mmcbase.dll
mmcndmgr.dll
mmcshext.dll
mmdriver.inf
mmdrv.dll
mmfutil.dll
mmsys.cpl
mmsystem.dll
mmtask.tsk
mmutilse.dll
mnmdd.dll
mnmsrvc.exe
mobsync.dll
mobsync.exe
mode.com
modemui.dll
modex.dll
more.com
moricons.dll
mountvol.exe
mouse.drv
mpg2splt.ax
mpg4dmod.dll
mpg4ds32.ax
mplay32.exe
mpnotify.exe
mpr.dll
mprapi.dll
mprddm.dll
mprdim.dll
mprmsg.dll
mprui.dll
mrinfo.exe
msaatext.dll
msacm.dll
msacm32.dll
msacm32.drv
msadds32.ax
msadp32.acm
msafd.dll
msapsspc.dll
msasn1.dll
msaud32.acm
msaudite.dll
mscat32.dll
mscdexnt.exe
mscms.dll
msconf.dll
mscpx32r.dLL
mscpxl32.dLL
MSCTF.dll
MSCTFIME.IME
MSCTFP.dll
msdart.dll
msdatsrc.tlb
msdmo.dll
msdtc.exe
msdtclog.dll
msdtcprf.h
msdtcprf.ini
msdtcprx.dll
msdtctm.dll
msdtcuiu.dll
msdxm.ocx
msdxmlc.dll
msencode.dll
msexch40.dll
msexcl40.dll
msftedit.dll
msg.exe
msg711.acm
msg723.acm
msgina.dll
msgsm32.acm
msgsvc.dll
msh261.drv
msh263.drv
mshearts.exe
mshta.exe
mshtml.dll
mshtml.tlb
mshtmled.dll
mshtmler.dll
msi.dll
msident.dll
msidle.dll
msidntld.dll
msieftp.dll
msiexec.exe
msihnd.dll
msimg32.dll
msimsg.dll
MSIMTF.dll
msisam11.dll
msisip.dll
msjet40.dll
msjetoledb40.dll
msjint40.dll
msjter40.dll
msjtes40.dll
mslbui.dll
msls31.dll
msltus40.dll
msnetobj.dll
msnsspc.dll
msobjs.dll
msoeacct.dll
msoert2.dll
msorc32r.dll
msorcl32.dll
mspaint.exe
mspatcha.dll
mspbde40.dll
MsPMSNSv.dll
MsPMSP.dll
mspmspsv.dll
msports.dll
msprivs.dll
msr2c.dll
msr2cenu.dll
msratelc.dll
msrating.dll
msrclr40.dll
msrd2x40.dll
msrd3x40.dll
msrecr40.dll
msrepl40.dll
msrle32.dll
mssap.dll
msscds32.ax
MSSCP.dll
msscript.ocx
mssign32.dll
mssip32.dll
msswch.dll
msswchx.exe
mstask.dll
mstext40.dll
mstime.dll
mstinit.exe
mstlsapi.dll
mstsc.exe
mstscax.dll
msuni11.dll
msutb.dll
msv1_0.dll
msvbvm50.dll
msvbvm60.dll
msvcirt.dll
msvcp50.dll
msvcp60.dll
msvcp71.dll
msvcr71.dll
msvcrt.dll
msvcrt20.dll
msvcrt40.dll
msvfw32.dll
msvidc32.dll
msvidctl.dll
msvideo.dll
msw3prt.dll
mswdat10.dll
mswebdvd.dll
MSWMDM.dll
mswsock.dll
mswstr10.dll
msxbde40.dll
msxml.dll
msxml2.dll
msxml2r.dll
msxml3.dll
msxml3r.dll
msxmlr.dll
msyuv.dll
mtxclu.dll
mtxdm.dll
mtxex.dll
mtxlegih.dll
mtxoci.dll
mycomput.dll
mydocs.dll
narrator.exe
narrhook.dll
nbtstat.exe
ncobjapi.dll
ncpa.cpl
ncpa.cpl.manifest
ncxpnt.dll
nddeapi.dll
nddeapir.exe
nddenb32.dll
ndptsp.tsp
net.exe
net.hlp
net1.exe
netapi.dll
netapi32.dll
netcfgx.dll
netdde.exe
netevent.dll
neth.dll
netid.dll
netlogon.dll
netman.dll
netmsg.dll
netplwiz.dll
netrap.dll
netsetup.exe
netsh.exe
netshell.dll
netstat.exe
netui0.dll
netui1.dll
netui2.dll
newdev.dll
nlhtml.dll
nlsfunc.exe
nmevtmsg.dll
nmmkcert.dll
noise.chs
noise.cht
noise.dat
noise.deu
noise.eng
noise.enu
noise.esn
noise.fra
noise.ita
noise.nld
noise.sve
noise.tha
notepad.exe
npptools.dll
nscompat.tlb
nslookup.exe
ntdll.dll
ntdos.sys
ntdos404.sys
ntdos411.sys
ntdos412.sys
ntdos804.sys
ntdsapi.dll
ntimage.gif
ntio.sys
ntio404.sys
ntio411.sys
ntio412.sys
ntio804.sys
ntkrnlpa.exe
ntlanman.dll
ntlanui.dll
ntlanui2.dll
ntlsapi.dll
ntmarta.dll
ntmsapi.dll
ntmsdba.dll
ntmsevt.dll
ntmsmgr.dll
ntmsmgr.msc
ntmsoprq.msc
ntmssvc.dll
ntoskrnl.exe
ntprint.dll
Ntrights.exe
ntsd.exe
ntsdexts.dll
ntshrui.dll
ntvdm.exe
ntvdmd.dll
nusrmgr.cpl
nwc.cpl.manifest
nwprovau.dll
oakley.dll
objsel.dll
occache.dll
ocmanage.dll
odbc16gt.dll
odbc32.dll
odbc32gt.dll
odbcad32.exe
odbcbcp.dll
odbcconf.dll
odbcconf.exe
odbcconf.rsp
odbccp32.cpl
odbccp32.dll
odbccr32.dll
odbccu32.dll
odbcint.dll
odbcji32.dll
odbcjt32.dll
odbcp32r.dll
odbctrac.dll
oddbse32.dll
odexl32.dll
odfox32.dll
odpdx32.dll
odtext32.dll
oembios.bin
oembios.dat
oembios.sig
offfilt.dll
ole2.dll
ole2disp.dll
ole2nls.dll
ole32.dll
oleacc.dll
oleaccrc.dll
oleaut32.dll
olecli.dll
olecli32.dll
olecnv32.dll
oledlg.dll
oleprn.dll
olepro32.dll
olesvr.dll
olesvr32.dll
olethk32.dll
opengl32.dll
osk.exe
osuninst.dll
osuninst.exe
packager.exe
panmap.dll
paqsp.dll
pathping.exe
pautoenr.dll
pavas.ico
pcl.sep
pdh.dll
pentnt.exe
perfc009.dat
perfci.h
perfci.ini
perfctrs.dll
perfd009.dat
perfdisk.dll
perffilt.h
perffilt.ini
perfh009.dat
perfi009.dat
perfmon.exe
perfmon.msc
perfnet.dll
perfos.dll
perfproc.dll
PerfStringBackup.ini
perfts.dll
perfwci.h
perfwci.ini
photowiz.dll
pid.dll
pidgen.dll
pifmgr.dll
ping.exe
ping6.exe
pjlmon.dll
plugin.ocx
plustab.dll
pmspl.dll
pngfilt.dll
polstore.dll
powercfg.cpl
powrprof.dll
prflbmsg.dll
print.exe
printui.dll
proctexe.ocx
prodspec.ini
profmap.dll
progman.exe
proquota.exe
psapi.dll
psbase.dll
pschdcnt.h
pschdprf.dll
pschdprf.ini
pscript.sep
psnppagn.dll
pstorec.dll
pstorsvc.dll
pubprn.vbs
pv.exe
qappsrv.exe
qasf.dll
qcap.dll
qdv.dll
qdvd.dll
qedit.dll
qedwipes.dll
qmgr.dll
qmgrprxy.dll
qosname.dll
qprocess.exe
quartz.dll
query.dll
qwinsta.exe
racpldlg.dll
rasadhlp.dll
rasapi32.dll
rasauto.dll
rasautou.exe
raschap.dll
rasctrnm.h
rasctrs.dll
rasctrs.ini
rasdial.exe
rasdlg.dll
rasman.dll
rasmans.dll
rasmontr.dll
rasmxs.dll
rasphone.exe
rasppp.dll
rasrad.dll
rassapi.dll
rasser.dll
rastapi.dll
rastls.dll
rcbdyctl.dll
rcimlby.exe
rcp.exe
rdchost.dll
rdpcfgex.dll
rdpclip.exe
rdpdd.dll
rdpsnd.dll
rdpwsx.dll
rdsaddin.exe
rdshost.exe
recover.exe
redir.exe
reg.exe
regapi.dll
regedt32.exe
regini.exe
regsvc.dll
regsvr32.exe
regwiz.exe
regwizc.dll
remotepg.dll
remotesp.tsp
rend.dll
replace.exe
reset.exe
restart.exe
resutils.dll
rexec.exe
riched20.dll
riched32.dll
rnr20.dll
route.exe
routemon.exe
routetab.dll
rpcns4.dll
rpcrt4.dll
rpcss.dll
rsaci.rat
rsaenh.dll
rsh.exe
rshx32.dll
rsm.exe
rsmps.dll
rsmsink.exe
rsmui.exe
rsvp.exe
rsvp.ini
rsvpcnts.h
rsvpmsg.dll
rsvpperf.dll
rsvpsp.dll
rtcdll.dll
rtcshare.exe
rtipxmib.dll
rtm.dll
rtutils.dll
runas.exe
rundll32.exe
runonce.exe
rwinsta.exe
safrcdlg.dll
safrdm.dll
safrslv.dll
samlib.dll
samsrv.dll
sapi.cpl.manifest
savedump.exe
sbe.dll
sbeio.dll
sc.exe
scarddlg.dll
scardssp.dll
scardsvr.exe
sccbase.dll
sccsccp.dll
scecli.dll
scesrv.dll
schannel.dll
schedsvc.dll
sclgntfy.dll
scredir.dll
scripto.dll
scrnsave.scr
scrobj.dll
scrrun.dll
sdbinst.exe
sdpblb.dll
seclogon.dll
secupd.dat
secupd.sig
secur32.dll
security.dll
sendcmsg.dll
sendmail.dll
sens.dll
sensapi.dll
senscfg.dll
serialui.dll
servdeps.dll
services.exe
services.msc
serwvdrv.dll
sessmgr.exe
sethc.exe
setup.bmp
setup.exe
setupapi.dll
setupdll.dll
setver.exe
sfc.dll
sfc.exe
sfcfiles.dll
sfc_os.dll
sfmapi.dll
shadow.exe
share.exe
shdoclc.dll
shdocvw.dll
shell.dll
shell32.dll
shellstyle.dll
shfolder.dll
shgina.dll
shiftjis.uce
shimeng.dll
shimgvw.dll
shlwapi.dll
shmedia.dll
shmgrate.exe
shrpubw.exe
shscrap.dll
shsvcs.dll
shutdown.exe
sigtab.dll
sigverif.exe
simpdata.tlb
sisbkup.dll
skdll.dll
skeys.exe
slayerxp.dll
slbcsp.dll
slbiop.dll
slbrccsp.dll
sl_anet.acm
smlogcfg.dll
smlogsvc.exe
smss.exe
sndrec32.exe
sndvol32.exe
snmpapi.dll
snmpsnap.dll
softpub.dll
sol.exe
sort.exe
sortkey.nls
sorttbls.nls
sound.drv
spider.exe
spnike.dll
spoolss.dll
spoolsv.exe
sprestrt.exe
sprio600.dll
sprio800.dll
spxcoins.dll
sqlsodbc.chm


----------



## jay1327

[0] Archive type: CAB (Microsoft)
--> sqlsodbc.chm
[1] Archive type: CHM
--> /#SYSTEM
--> /_data_source_wizard_screen_1.htm
--> /_data_source_wizard_screen_2.htm
--> /_data_source_wizard_screen_3.htm
--> /_data_source_wizard_screen_4.htm
--> /_sql_server_login_dialog_box.htm
--> /_sql_server_2000_copyright_and_disclaimer.htm
--> /Basics/coUA.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Ex.css
--> /Basics/coUA_Print.css
--> /Basics/mailto.css
--> /Basics/shared.js
--> /Basics/mailto.js
--> /Basics/caution.gif
--> /Basics/coC.gif
--> /Basics/coCb.gif
--> /Basics/coE.gif
--> /Basics/coEb.gif
--> /Basics/elle.gif
--> /Basics/important.gif
--> /Basics/note.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_.gif
--> /Basics/relglyph_c.gif
--> /Basics/spacer.gif
--> /Basics/tip.gif
--> /Basics/warning.gif
--> /Basics/mailto.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd_.gif
--> /Basics/keybrd_c.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_.gif
--> /Basics/mailto_c.gif
--> /sqlsodbc.hhc
--> /#WINDOWS
--> /#IVB
--> /$WWKeywordLinks/Property
--> /$WWAssociativeLinks/Property
--> /$OBJINST
--> /$FIftiMain
--> /#IDXHDR
--> /#TOCIDX
--> /#TOPICS
--> /#URLTBL
--> /#URLSTR
--> /#STRINGS
sqlsrv32.dll
sqlsrv32.rll
sqlunirl.dll
sqlwid.dll
sqlwoa.dll
srclient.dll
srrstr.dll
srsvc.dll
srvsvc.dll
ss3dfo.scr
ssbezier.scr
ssdpapi.dll
ssdpsrv.dll
ssflwbox.scr
ssiefr.EXE
ssmarque.scr
ssmypics.scr
ssmyst.scr
sspipes.scr
ssstars.scr
sstext3d.scr
stclient.dll
stdole2.tlb
stdole32.tlb
sti.dll
stimon.exe
sti_ci.dll
stobject.dll
storage.dll
storprop.dll
streamci.dll
strmdll.dll
subrange.uce
subst.exe
svchost.exe
svcpack.dll
swprv.dll
sxs.dll
syncapp.exe
synceng.dll
syncui.dll
sysdm.cpl
sysedit.exe
sysinv.dll
syskey.exe
sysmon.ocx
sysocmgr.exe
sysprint.sep
sysprtj.sep
syssetup.dll
system.drv
systray.exe
t2embed.dll
tapi.dll
tapi3.dll
tapi32.dll
tapiperf.dll
tapisrv.dll
tapiui.dll
taskman.exe
taskmgr.exe
tcmsetup.exe
tcpmib.dll
tcpmon.dll
tcpmon.ini
tcpmonui.dll
tcpsvcs.exe
tdc.ocx
telephon.cpl
telnet.exe
termmgr.dll
termsrv.dll
tftp.exe
themeui.dll
timedate.cpl
timer.drv
toolhelp.dll
tourstart.exe
tracert.exe
tracert6.exe
traffic.dll
tree.com
trkwks.dll
tsappcmp.dll
tsbyuv.dll
tscfgwmi.dll
tscon.exe
tscupgrd.exe
tsd32.dll
tsddd.dll
tsdiscon.exe
tskill.exe
tslabels.h
tslabels.ini
tsshutdn.exe
tssoft32.acm
txflog.dll
typelib.dll
udhisapi.dll
ufat.dll
ulib.dll
umandlg.dll
umdmxfrm.dll
umpnpmgr.dll
unicode.nls
unimdm.tsp
unimdmat.dll
Uninstall.ico
uniplat.dll
unlodctr.exe
untfs.dll
upnp.dll
upnpcont.exe
upnphost.dll
upnpui.dll
ups.exe
ureg.dll
url.dll
urlmon.dll
usbmon.dll
usbui.dll
user.exe
user32.dll
userenv.dll
userinit.exe
usp10.dll
usrcntra.dll
usrcoina.dll
usrdpa.dll
usrdtea.dll
usrfaxa.dll
usrlbva.dll
usrlogon.cmd
usrmlnka.exe
usrprbda.exe
usrrtosa.dll
usrsdpia.dll
usrshuta.exe
usrsvpia.dll
usrv42a.dll
usrv80a.dll
usrvoica.dll
usrvpa.dll
utildll.dll
utilman.exe
uwdf.exe
uxtheme.dll
v7vga.rom
vbajet32.dll
vbisurf.ax
vbscript.dll
vcdex.dll
vdmdbg.dll
vdmredir.dll
ver.dll
verifier.dll
verifier.exe
version.dll
vfpodbc.dll
vga.dll
vga.drv
vga256.dll
vga64k.dll
View Channels.scf
vjoy.dll
vssadmin.exe
vssapi.dll
vssvc.exe
vss_ps.dll
w32time.dll
w32tm.exe
w32topl.dll
watchdog.sys
wavemsp.dll
wbcache.deu
wbcache.enu
wbcache.esn
wbcache.fra
wbcache.ita
wbcache.nld
wbcache.sve
wbdbase.deu
wbdbase.enu
wbdbase.esn
wbdbase.fra
wbdbase.ita
wbdbase.nld
wbdbase.sve
wdfapi.dll
wdfmgr.exe
wdigest.dll
wdl.trm
wdmaud.drv
webcheck.dll
webclnt.dll
webfldrs.msi
webhits.dll
webvw.dll
wextract.exe
wfwnet.drv
wiaacmgr.exe
wiadefui.dll
wiadss.dll
wiascr.dll
wiaservc.dll
wiasf.ax
wiashext.dll
wiavideo.dll
wiavusd.dll
wifeman.dll
win.com
win32k.sys
win32spl.dll
win87em.dll
winbrand.dll
winchat.exe
WindowsLogon.manifest
winfax.dll
winhelp.hlp
winhlp32.exe
winhttp.dll
wininet.dll
winipsec.dll
winlogon.exe
winmine.exe
winmm.dll
winmsd.exe
winnls.dll
winntbbu.dll
winoldap.mod
winrnr.dll
winscard.dll
winsock.dll
winspool.drv
winspool.exe
winsrv.dll
winsta.dll
winstrm.dll
wintrust.dll
winver.exe
wkssvc.dll
wldap32.dll
wlnotify.dll
wmadmod.dll
wmadmoe.dll
wmasf.dll
WMDMLOG.dll
WMDMPS.dll
WMDRMdev.dll
WMDRMNet.dll
wmerrenu.dll
wmerror.dll
wmi.dll
wmidx.dll
wmidx.ocx
wmimgmt.msc
wmiprop.dll
wmnetmgr.dll
wmp.dll
wmp.ocx
wmpasf.dll
wmpcd.dll
wmpcore.dll
wmpdxm.dll
wmpencen.dll
wmploc.dll
wmpscheme.xml
wmpshell.dll
wmpsrcwp.dll
wmpstub.exe
wmpui.dll
wmsdmod.dll
wmsdmoe.dll
wmsdmoe2.dll
wmspdmod.dll
wmspdmoe.dll
wmstream.dll
wmv8dmod.dll
wmv8ds32.ax
wmvadvd.dll
WMVADVE.DLL
wmvcore.dll
wmvcore2.dll
wmvdmod.dll
wmvdmoe.dll
wmvdmoe2.dll
wmvds32.ax
wow32.dll
wowdeb.exe
wowexec.exe
wowfax.dll
wowfaxui.dll
wpa.dbl
wpabaln.exe
wpdconns.dll
wpdmtp.dll
wpdmtpdr.dll
wpdmtpus.dll
wpdsp.dll
wpdtrace.dll
wpd_ci.dll
wpnpinst.exe
write.exe
WRLogonNtf.dll
wrlzma.dll
ws2help.dll
ws2_32.dll
wscript.exe
wshatm.dll
wshcon.dll
wshext.dll
wship6.dll
wshisn.dll
wshnetbs.dll
wshom.ocx
WshRm.dll
wshtcpip.dll
wsnmp32.dll
wsock32.dll
wstdecod.dll
wtsapi32.dll
wuauclt.exe
wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
wuaueng.dll
wuauserv.dll
wupdmgr.exe
wzcdlg.dll
wzcsapi.dll
wzcsvc.dll
xactsrv.dll
xcopy.exe
xenroll.dll
xolehlp.dll
xpacket.sys
xposer.cfg
xpsp1res.dll
zip.exe
zipfldr.dll
ZPORT4AS.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\1033\
dwintl.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan\
as.dll
ascontrol.dll
asmdat.dll
certdll.dll
getrootcert.cer
instlsp.dll
memvfile.dll
msvcr71.dll
PAV.sig
pavaleas.dll
pavdr.exe
pavexcom.dll
pavinas.dll
pavoe.dll
pavpz.dll
pfdnnt.exe
port32.dll
pskahk.dll
pskalloc.dll
pskas.dll
pskavs.dll
pskcmp.dll
pskfss.dll
pskhtml.dll
pskmas.dll
pskmdfs.dll
pskpack.dll
pskscs.dll
pskutil.dll
pskvfile.dll
pskvfs.dll
pskvm.dll
psscan.dll
qrv.krn
sporder.dll
tcpvfile.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan\ActiveScan\
pav.sig
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{127D0A1D-4EF2-11D1-8608-00C04FC295EE}\
TimeStamp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\
codecs10.cat
DRM10.cat
FP4.cat
HPCRDP.cat
IASNT4.cat
IMS.cat
MAPIMIG.cat
MPCD10.cat
MPPRE10.cat
MPSTUB10.cat
MSMSGS.cat
MSTSWEB.cat
MW770.cat
NT5.cat
NT5IIS.cat
NT5INF.cat
NTPRINT.cat
OEMBIOS.cat
TimeStamp
WMDM10.cat
WMFSDK10.cat
WMP10.cat
WMSET10.cat
WPD10.cat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\
dberr.txt
edb.chk
edb.log
res1.log
res2.log
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{127D0A1D-4EF2-11D1-8608-00C04FC295EE}\
catdb
TimeStamp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\
catdb
TimeStamp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Com\
comadmin.dll
comempty.dat
comexp.msc
comrepl.exe
comrereg.exe
mtsadmin.tlb
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\
AppEvent.evt
default
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
default.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
default.sav
SAM
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SAM.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SecEvent.evt
SECURITY
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
SECURITY.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
software
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
software.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
software.sav
SysEvent.evt
system
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
system.LOG
[WARNING] The file could not be opened!
[WARNING] Error code: 0x000D
[WARNING] Access error/file locked!
system.sav
TempKey.log
userdiff
userdiff.log
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\
brndlog.bak
brndlog.txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\
index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist011988050119880502\
index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\
desktop.ini
index.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\
desktop.ini
Layer3Forwarding_1[1].xml
uuid_000f66ac-c381-000f-66ac-c3810032011c[1]
uuid_000f66ac-c381-000f-66ac-c3810032011c[2]
WANCommonInterfaceConfig_1[1].xml
WANCommonInterfaceConfig_1[2].xml
WANCommonInterfaceConfig_1[3].xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\
desktop.ini
Layer3Forwarding_1[1].xml
WANCommonInterfaceConfig_1[1].xml
WANIPConnection_1[1].xml
WANIPConnection_1[2].xml
WANIPConnection_1[3].xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\
desktop.ini
Layer3Forwarding_1[1].xml
Layer3Forwarding_1[2].xml
wanipconnection_1[1]
WANIPConnection_1[1].xml
wanipconnection_1[2]
wanipconnection_1[3]
wanipconnection_1[4]
wanipconnection_1[5]
wanipconnection_1[6]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\
desktop.ini
Layer3Forwarding_1[1].xml
uuid_000f66ac-c381-000f-66ac-c3810032011c[1]
uuid_000f66ac-c381-000f-66ac-c3810032011c[2]
uuid_000f66ac-c381-000f-66ac-c3810032011c[3]
WANCommonInterfaceConfig_1[1].xml
WANIPConnection_1[1].xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\SendTo\
Compressed (zipped) Folder.ZFSendToTarget
Desktop (create shortcut).DeskLink
desktop.ini
Mail Recipient.MAPIMail
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\
desktop.ini
Remote Assistance.lnk
Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\
Command Prompt.lnk
desktop.ini
Notepad.lnk
Program Compatibility Wizard.lnk
Synchronize.lnk
Tour Windows XP.lnk
Windows Explorer.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\
desktop.ini
Magnifier.lnk
Narrator.lnk
On-Screen Keyboard.lnk
Utility Manager.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
desktop.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Templates\
amipro.sam
excel.xls
excel4.xls
lotus.wk4
powerpnt.ppt
presenta.shw
quattro.wb2
sndrec.wav
winword.doc
winword2.doc
wordpfct.wpd
wordpfct.wpg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\Dinput\
actc094.ini
act_rs.png
glmda.ini
glmda.png
glmdiggp.ini
glmdiggp.png
gr3001.ini
gr3001.png
gr3001_g.ini
gr4001.ini
gr4001.png
gr4001_g.ini
gr4001_g.png
gr4003.ini
gr4003.png
gr4005.ini
gr4005.png
hammer.ini
ia3002.ini
ia3002_1.png
ia3002_2.png
lgc202.ini
lgc202.png
lgc207.ini
lgc207.png
lgc209.ini
lgc209.png
lgc20a.ini
lgc20a.png
lgc291.ini
lgc291.png
ms1b.ini
ms1b.png
ms1b_01.png
ms1b_02.png
ms1b_03.png
ms1b_04.png
ms1b_05.png
ms1b_06.png
ms1b_07.png
ms1b_08.png
ms1b_09.png
ms1b_10.png
ms26.ini
ms26.png
ms26_01.png
ms26_02.png
ms26_03.png
ms26_04.png
ms26_05.png
ms26_06.png
ms26_07.png
ms26_08.png
ms27.ini
ms27.png
ms27_1.png
ms27_2.png
ms27_3.png
ms27_4.png
ms27_5.png
ms28.ini
ms28.png
ms28_1.png
ms28_2.png
ms28_3.png
ms28_4.png
ms28_5.png
ms28_6.png
ms28_7.png
ms28_8.png
ms34.ini
ms34.png
 ms34_01.png
ms34_02.png
ms34_03.png
ms34_04.png
ms34_05.png
ms34_06.png
ms34_07.png
ms34_08.png
ms3b.ini
ms3b.png
ms3b_1.png
ms3b_2.png
ms3b_3.png
ms3b_4.png
ms3b_a.png
ms3b_c.png
ms3b_m.png
ms3b_t.png
ms56.ini
ms56.png
ms56_1.png
ms56_10.png
ms56_2.png
ms56_3.png
ms56_4.png
ms56_5.png
ms56_6.png
ms56_7.png
ms56_8.png
ms56_9.png
ms6.ini
ms6.png
ms6_1.png
ms6_10.png
ms6_2.png
ms6_3.png
ms6_4.png
ms6_5.png
ms6_6.png
ms6_7.png
ms6_8.png
ms6_9.png
ms7.ini
ms7.png
ms7_1.png
ms7_2.png
ms7_3.png
ms7_4.png
ms7_5.png
ms7_6.png
ms7_7.png
ms7_8.png
ms7_9.png
ms7_g.ini
ms8.ini
ms8.png
ms8_1.png
ms8_10.png
ms8_2.png
ms8_3.png
ms8_4.png
ms8_5.png
ms8_6.png
ms8_7.png
ms8_8.png
ms8_9.png
ms8_g.ini
mse.ini
mse.png
mse_1.png
mse_10.png
mse_2.png
mse_3.png
mse_4.png
mse_5.png
mse_6.png
mse_7.png
mse_8.png
mse_9.png
mse_g.ini
msf1f.ini
msf1f.png
msf1f_1.png
msf1f_10.png
msf1f_2.png
msf1f_3.png
msf1f_4.png
msf1f_5.png
msf1f_6.png
msf1f_7.png
msf1f_8.png
msf1f_9.png
msprw.ini
msprw.png
msprw_1.png
msprw_2.png
msprw_3.png
msprw_4.png
msprw_5.png
msprw_6.png
msprw_7.png
msprw_8.png
raiderpd.ini
SV-262e1.png
SV-262e3.png
SV-262e4.png
sv2511.png
sv2512.png
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\
12520437.cpx
12520850.cpx
6to4svc.dll
aaaamon.dll
ac97intc.sys
access.cpl
acctres.dll
accwiz.exe
acgenral.dll
aclayers.dll
acledit.dll
aclua.dll
aclui.dll
acspecfc.dll
activeds.dll
activeds.tlb
actmovie.exe
actxprxy.dll
acverfyr.dll
acxtrnal.dll
admin.dll
admin.exe
admparse.dll
adptif.dll
adsldp.dll
adsldpc.dll
adsmsext.dll
adsnt.dll
advapi32.dll
advpack.dll
aec.sys
afd.sys
agentanm.dll
agentctl.dll
agentdp2.dll
agentdpv.dll
agentmpx.dll
agentpsh.dll
agentsr.dll
agentsvr.exe
agt0401.dll
agt0404.dll
agt0405.dll
agt0406.dll
agt0407.dll
agt0408.dll
agt0409.dll
agt040b.dll
agt040c.dll
agt040d.dll
agt040e.dll
agt0410.dll
agt0411.dll
agt0412.dll
agt0413.dll
agt0414.dll
agt0415.dll
agt0416.dll
agt0419.dll
agt041d.dll
agt041f.dll
agt0804.dll
agt0816.dll
agt0c0a.dll
agtctl15.tlb
agtintl.dll
ahui.exe
alg.exe
alrsvc.dll
amstream.dll
ansi.sys
apcups.dll
append.exe
apphelp.dll
apphelp.sdb
appwiz.cpl
arp.exe
asctrls.ocx
asferror.dll
asfsipc.dll
asycfilt.dll
asyncmac.sys
at.exe
atkctrs.dll
atl.dll
atmadm.exe
atmarpc.sys
atmepvc.sys
atmfd.dll
atmlane.sys
atmlib.dll
atmpvcno.dll
atmuni.sys
atrace.dll
attrib.exe
audiosrv.dll
author.dll
author.exe
authz.dll
autochk.exe
autoconv.exe
autodisc.dll
autofmt.exe
autolfn.exe
avicap.dll
avicap32.dll
avifil32.dll
avifile.dll
avmeter.dll
avtapi.dll
avwav.dll
basesrv.dll
batmeter.dll
batt.dll
bckg.dll
bckgres.dll
bckgzm.exe
beep.sys
bidispl.dll
blackbox.dll
blue_ss.dll
bnts.dll
bootok.exe
bootvid.dll
bootvrfy.exe
bridge.sys
browselc.dll
browser.dll
browseui.dll
browsewm.dll


----------



## jay1327

brpinfo.dll
cabinet.dll
cabview.dll
cacls.exe
calc.exe
callcont.dll
camocx.dll
cap7146.sys
capesnpn.dll
cards.dll
catsrv.dll
catsrvps.dll
catsrvut.dll
cb32.exe
ccfgnt.dll
cdfs.sys
cdfview.dll
cdm.dll
cdmodem.dll
cdosys.dll
certcli.dll
certmgr.dll
cewmdm.dll
cfgbkend.dll
cfgmgr32.dll
cfgwiz.exe
chajei.ime
change.exe
charmap.exe
chglogon.exe
chgport.exe
chgusr.exe
chkdsk.exe
chkntfs.exe
chkr.dll
chkrres.dll
chkrzm.exe
chsbrkr.dll
chtbrkr.dll
chtmbx.dll
chtskdic.dll
chtskf.dll
ciadmin.dll
cic.dll
cidaemon.exe
cimwin32.dll
cintime.dll
cintlgnt.ime
cintsetp.exe
ciodm.dll
cisvc.exe
ckcnv.exe
classpnp.sys
class_ss.dll
clb.dll
clbcatex.dll
clbcatq.dll
cleanmgr.exe
clipbrd.exe
clipsrv.exe
clusapi.dll
cmcfg32.dll
cmd.exe
cmdial32.dll
cmdl32.exe
cmmon32.exe
cmnclim.dll
cmnresm.dll
cmpbk32.dll
cmprops.dll
cmstp.exe
cmutil.dll
cnetcfg.dll
cnvfat.dll
colbact.dll
comaddin.dll
comadmin.dll
comcat.dll
comctl32.dll
comdlg32.dll
commdlg.dll
comp.exe
compact.exe
compatui.dll
compobj.dll
compstui.dll
comrepl.dll
comrepl.exe
comrereg.exe
comres.dll
comsetup.dll
comsnap.dll
comsvcs.dll
comuid.dll
conf.exe
confmrsl.dll
confmsp.dll
conime.exe
console.dll
control.exe
convert.exe
corpol.dll
country.sys
cplexe.exe
cprofile.exe
credui.dll
crtdll.dll
crypt32.dll
cryptdlg.dll
cryptdll.dll
cryptext.dll
cryptnet.dll
cryptsvc.dll
cryptui.dll
cscdll.dll
cscript.exe
cscui.dll
csrsrv.dll
csrss.exe
csseqchk.dll
ctfmon.exe
ctl3d32.dll
ctl3dv2.dll
c_g18030.dll
c_is2022.dll
c_iscii.dll
d3d8.dll
d3d8thk.dll
d3dim.dll
d3dim700.dll
d3dpmesh.dll
d3dramp.dll
d3drm.dll
d3dxof.dll
danim.dll
dao360.dll
dataclen.dll
datime.dll
davclnt.dll
daxctle.ocx
dayi.ime
dbgeng.dll
dbghelp.dll
dbnetlib.dll
dcap32.dll
dciman32.dll
dcomcnfg.exe
ddeml.dll
ddeshare.exe
ddraw.dll
ddrawex.dll
debug.exe
defrag.exe
desk.cpl
deskadp.dll
deskmon.dll
deskperf.dll
devenum.dll
devmgr.dll
dfrgfat.exe
dfrgntfs.exe
dfrgres.dll
dfrgsnap.dll
dfrgui.dll
dfsshlex.dll
dgnet.dll
dgrpsetu.dll
dgsetup.dll
dhcpcsvc.dll
dhcpmon.dll
dhcpsapi.dll
dhtmled.ocx
diactfrm.dll
dialer.exe
diantz.exe
digest.dll
dimap.dll
dinput.dll
dinput8.dll
directdb.dll
diskcopy.dll
diskdump.sys
diskpart.exe
diskperf.exe
dispex.dll
dlimport.exe
dllhost.exe
dllhst3g.exe
dmadmin.exe
dmband.dll
dmboot.sys
dmcompos.dll
dmconfig.dll
dmdlgs.dll
dmdskmgr.dll
dmdskres.dll
dmime.dll
dmintf.dll
dmio.sys
dmload.sys
dmloader.dll
dmocx.dll
dmremote.exe
dmscript.dll
dmserver.dll
dmstyle.dll
dmsynth.dll
dmusic.dll
dmusic.sys
dmview.ocx
dnsapi.dll
dnsrslvr.dll
docprop.dll
docprop2.dll
dosapp.fon
doskey.exe
dosx.exe
dpcdll.dll
dplay.dll
dplaysvr.exe
dplayx.dll
dpmodemx.dll
dpnaddr.dll
dpnet.dll
dpnhpast.dll
dpnhupnp.dll
dpnlobby.dll
dpnmodem.dll
dpnsvr.exe
dpnwsock.dll
dpserial.dll
dpvacm.dll
dpvoice.dll
dpvsetup.exe
dpvvox.dll
dpwsock.dll
dpwsockx.dll
drmclien.dll
drmk.sys
drmkaud.sys
drmstor.dll
drmv2clt.dll
drprov.dll
drvmain.sdb
drwatson.exe
drwtsn32.exe
ds16gt.dll
ds32gt.dll
dsauth.dll
dsdmo.dll
dsdmoprp.dll
dskquota.dll
dskquoui.dll
dsound.dll
dsound3d.dll
dsprop.dll
dsprov.dll
dssec.dll
dssenh.dll
dsuiext.dll
dswave.dll
dumprep.exe
duser.dll
dvdupgrd.exe
dwil1033.dll
dx7vb.dll
dx8vb.dll
dxapi.sys
dxdiag.exe
dxgthk.sys
dxmasf.dll
dxmrtp.dll
dxtmsft.dll
dxtrans.dll
edb500.dll
edlin.exe
els.dll
encdec.dll
eqnclass.dll
ersvc.dll
es.dll
esent.dll
esent97.dll
esentprf.dll
esentutl.exe
esscli.dll
esucmd.dll
esuimgd.dll
esunid.dll
et4000.sys
eudcedit.exe
eventcls.dll
eventlog.dll
eventvwr.exe
evntagnt.dll
evntcmd.exe
evntrprv.dll
evntwin.exe
EXCH_adsiisex.dll
EXCH_aqadmin.dll
EXCH_aqueue.dll
EXCH_fcachdll.dll
EXCH_mailmsg.dll
EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
EXCH_regtrace.exe
EXCH_rwnh.dll
EXCH_scripto.dll
EXCH_seo.dll
EXCH_seos.dll
EXCH_smtpadm.dll
EXCH_smtpapi.dll
EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
EXCH_snprfdll.dll
exe2bin.exe
expand.exe
explorer.exe
expsrv.dll
extrac32.exe
exts.dll
f3ahvoas.dll
fastfat.sys
fastopen.exe
fastprox.dll
faultrep.dll
fc.exe
feclient.dll
filemgmt.dll
find.exe
findstr.exe
finger.exe
fips.sys
fixmapi.exe
flattemp.exe
fldrclnr.dll
fmifs.dll
fontext.dll
 fontsub.dll
fontview.exe
forcedos.exe
FP4.cat
fp40ext.dll
fp4amsft.dll
fp4anscp.dll
fp4apws.dll
fp4areg.dll
fp4atxt.dll
fp4autl.dll
fp4avnb.dll
fp4avss.dll
fp4awebs.dll
fp4awel.dll
fp98sadm.exe
fp98swin.exe
fpadmcgi.exe
fpadmdll.dll
fpcount.exe
fpencode.dll
fpexedll.dll
fpmmc.dll
fpmmcsat.dll
fpremadm.exe
framd.ttf
framdit.ttf
framebuf.dll
framedyn.dll
freecell.exe
fsconins.dll
fsusd.dll
fsutil.exe
fs_rec.sys
ftlx041e.dll
ftp.exe
ftsrch.dll
fwdprov.dll
fxsapi.dll
fxscfgwz.dll
fxsclnt.exe
fxsclntr.dll
fxscom.dll
fxscomex.dll
fxscover.exe
fxsdrv.dll
fxsevent.dll
fxsext32.dll
fxsmon.dll
fxsocm.dll
fxsperf.dll
fxsres.dll
fxsroute.dll
fxssend.exe
fxsst.dll
fxssvc.exe
fxst30.dll
fxstiff.dll
fxsui.dll
fxswzrd.dll
fxsxp32.dll
g711codc.ax
gameenum.sys
gcdef.dll
gdi.exe
gdi32.dll
getuname.dll
glmf32.dll
glu32.dll
gpkcsp.dll
gpkrsrc.dll
grpconv.exe
guitrn.dll
guitrn_a.dll
h323.tsp
h323cc.dll
h323msp.dll
hanja.lex
hanjadic.dll
hcappres.dll
hdwwiz.cpl
help.exe
helpctr.exe
helphost.exe
helpsvc.exe
hh.exe
hhctrl.ocx
hhctrlui.dll
hhsetup.dll
hidphone.tsp
himem.sys
hlink.dll
hmmapi.dll
hnetcfg.dll
hnetmon.dll
hnetwiz.dll
home_ss.dll
hostmib.dll
hostname.exe
hotplug.dll
HPCRDP.cat
hrtz.dll
hrtzres.dll
hrtzzm.exe
htrn_jis.dll
htui.dll
hwxcht.dll
hwxjpn.dll
hwxkor.dll
iasacct.dll
iasads.dll
iashlpr.dll
iasnap.dll
IASNT4.cat
iaspolcy.dll
iasrad.dll
iasrecst.dll
iassam.dll
iassdo.dll
iassvcs.dll
icaapi.dll
icfgnt5.dll
icm32.dll
icmp.dll
icmui.dll
icwconn.dll
icwconn1.exe
icwconn2.exe
icwdial.dll
icwdl.dll
icwhelp.dll
icwphbk.dll
icwres.dll
icwrmind.exe
icwtutor.exe
icwutil.dll
idq.dll
ie4uinit.exe
ieakeng.dll
ieaksie.dll
ieakui.dll
iedkcs32.dll
ieinfo5.ocx
iepeers.dll
iernonce.dll
iesetup.dll
iexplore.exe
iexpress.exe
ifmon.dll
ifsutil.dll
igmpagnt.dll
iis.dll
ils.dll
imagehlp.dll
imapi.exe
imekr.lex
imekr61.ime
imekrcic.dll
imekrmbx.dll
imekrmig.exe
imepadsm.dll
imepadsv.exe
imeshare.dll
imgutil.dll
imjp81.ime
imjp81k.dll
imjpcic.dll
imjpcus.dll
imjpdadm.exe
imjpdct.dll
imjpdct.exe
imjpdsvr.exe
imjpinst.exe
imjpmig.exe
imjprw.exe
imjpuex.exe
imjputy.exe
imjputyc.dll
imkrinst.exe
imlang.dll
imm32.dll
IMS.cat
imscinst.exe
imsinsnt.dll
imskdic.dll
imskf.dll
inetcfg.dll
inetcomm.dll
inetcpl.cpl
inetcplc.dll
inetmib1.dll
inetpp.dll
inetppui.dll
inetres.dll
inetwiz.exe
infosoft.dll
initpki.dll
input.dll
inseng.dll
intl.cpl
iologmsg.dll
ipconf.tsp
ipconfig.exe
ipfltdrv.sys
iphlpapi.dll
ipinip.sys
ipmontr.dll
ipnat.sys
ipnathlp.dll
ippromon.dll
iprip.dll
iprop.dll
iprtprio.dll
iprtrmgr.dll
ipsec.sys
ipsec6.exe
ipsecsnp.dll
ipsecsvc.dll
ipsmsnap.dll
ipv6.exe
ipv6mon.dll
ipxmontr.dll
ipxpromn.dll
ipxrip.dll
ipxroute.exe
ipxrtmgr.dll
ipxsap.dll
ipxwan.dll
irclass.dll
irenum.sys
isign32.dll
isignup.exe
isrdbg32.dll
itircl.dll
itss.dll
iuctl.dll
iuengine.dll
ixsso.dll
jet500.dll
jgaw400.dll
jgdw400.dll
jgmd400.dll
jgpl400.dll
jgsd400.dll
jgsh400.dll
jobexec.dll
joy.cpl
jscript.dll
jsproxy.dll
jupiw.dll
kbd101.dll
kbd101a.dll
kbd106n.dll
kbda1.dll
kbda2.dll
kbda3.dll
kbdal.dll
kbdarme.dll
kbdarmw.dll
kbdax2.dll
kbdaze.dll
kbdazel.dll
kbdbe.dll
kbdbene.dll
kbdblr.dll
kbdbr.dll
kbdbu.dll
kbdca.dll
kbdcan.dll
kbdcr.dll
kbdcz.dll
kbdcz1.dll
kbdcz2.dll
kbdda.dll
kbddiv1.dll
kbddiv2.dll
kbddv.dll
kbdes.dll
kbdest.dll
kbdfa.dll
kbdfc.dll
kbdfi.dll
kbdfo.dll
kbdfr.dll
kbdgae.dll
kbdgeo.dll
kbdgkl.dll
kbdgr.dll
kbdgr1.dll
kbdhe.dll
kbdhe220.dll
kbdhe319.dll
kbdheb.dll
kbdhela2.dll
kbdhela3.dll
kbdhept.dll
kbdhu.dll
kbdhu1.dll
kbdibm02.dll
kbdic.dll
kbdindev.dll
kbdinguj.dll
kbdinhin.dll
kbdinkan.dll
kbdinmar.dll
kbdinpun.dll
kbdintam.dll
kbdintel.dll
kbdir.dll
kbdit.dll
kbdit142.dll
kbdkaz.dll
kbdkyr.dll
kbdla.dll
kbdlk41a.dll
kbdlk41j.dll
kbdlt.dll
kbdlt1.dll
kbdlv.dll
kbdlv1.dll
kbdmac.dll
kbdmon.dll
kbdne.dll
kbdnec.dll
kbdnec95.dll
kbdnecat.dll
kbdnecnt.dll
kbdno.dll
kbdpl.dll
kbdpl1.dll
kbdpo.dll
kbdro.dll
kbdru.dll
kbdru1.dll
kbdsf.dll
kbdsg.dll
kbdsl.dll
kbdsl1.dll
kbdsp.dll
kbdsw.dll
kbdsyr1.dll
kbdsyr2.dll
kbdtat.dll
kbdth0.dll
kbdth1.dll
kbdth2.dll
kbdth3.dll
kbdtuf.dll
kbdtuq.dll
kbduk.dll
kbdur.dll
kbdurdu.dll
kbdus.dll
kbdusa.dll
kbdusl.dll
kbdusr.dll
kbdusx.dll
kbduzb.dll
kbdvntc.dll
kbdycc.dll
kbdycl.dll
kd1394.dll
kdcom.dll
kerberos.dll
kernel32.dll
key01.sys
keyboard.drv
keyboard.sys
keymgr.dll
kmddsp.tsp
kmixer.sys
korwbrkr.dll
korwbrkr.lex
krnl386.exe
krnlprov.dll
ksecdd.sys
ksproxy.ax
ksuser.dll
label.exe
langwrbk.dll
laprxy.dll
licdll.dll
licmgr10.dll
licwmi.dll
lights.exe
linkinfo.dll
lmhsvc.dll
lmmib2.dll
lmrt.dll
lnkstub.exe
loadperf.dll
localsec.dll
localspl.dll
localui.dll
locator.exe
lodctr.exe
log.dll
logagent.exe
loghours.dll
logoff.exe
logon.scr
logonui.exe
lpdsvc.dll
lpk.dll
lpq.exe
lpr.exe
lprhelp.dll
lprmon.dll
lprmonui.dll
lsasrv.dll
lsass.exe
ltts1033.lxa
luna.mst
lz32.dll
lzexpand.dll
magnify.exe
mag_hook.dll
main.cpl
makecab.exe
MAPIMIG.cat
mcastmib.dll
mcd.sys
mcd32.dll
mcdsrv32.dll
mchgrcoi.dll
mciavi.drv
mciavi32.dll
mcicda.dll
mciole16.dll
mciole32.dll
mciqtz32.dll
mciseq.dll
mciseq.drv
mciwave.dll
mciwave.drv
mdhcp.dll
mdminst.dll
mem.exe
metal_ss.dll
mf3216.dll
mfc40.dll
mfc40u.dll
mfc42.dll
mfc42u.dll
mfcsubs.dll
mga.dll
mga.sys
mgmtapi.dll
micross.ttf
midimap.dll
migism.dll
migism_a.dll
migisol.exe
miglibnt.dll
migload.exe
migregdb.exe
migwiz.exe
migwiz_a.exe
mimefilt.dll
mindex.dll
mlang.dll
mll_hp.dll
mll_mtf.dll
mll_qic.dll
mmc.exe
mmcbase.dll
mmcndmgr.dll
mmcshext.dll
mmdrv.dll
mmfutil.dll
mmsys.cpl
mmsystem.dll
mmtask.tsk
mmutilse.dll
mnmdd.dll
mnmdd.sys
mnmsrvc.exe
mobsync.dll
mobsync.exe
modemui.dll
modern.fon
modex.dll
mofcomp.exe
mofd.dll
moricons.dll
mountmgr.sys
mountvol.exe
mouse.drv
moviemk.exe
mpg2splt.ax
mpg4dmod.dll
mpg4ds32.ax
mplay32.exe
mplayer2.exe
mpnotify.exe
mpr.dll
mprapi.dll
mprddm.dll
mprdim.dll
mprmsg.dll
mprui.dll
mrinfo.exe
mrxdav.sys
msaatext.dll
msacm.dll
msacm32.dll
msadce.dll
msadcer.dll
msadcf.dll
msadcfr.dll
msadco.dll
msadcor.dll
msadcs.dll
msadds.dll
msadds32.ax
msaddsr.dll
msader15.dll
msado15.dll
msado20.tlb
msado21.tlb
msado25.tlb
msado26.tlb
msadomd.dll
msador15.dll
msadox.dll
msadrh15.dll
msafd.dll
msapsspc.dll
msasn1.dll
msaudite.dll
mscandui.dll
mscat32.dll
mscdexnt.exe
mscms.dll
msconf.dll
msconfig.exe
mscpx32r.dll
mscpxl32.dll
msctf.dll
msctfime.ime
msctfp.dll
msdadc.dll
msdaenum.dll
msdaer.dll
msdaora.dll
msdaorar.dll
msdaosp.dll
msdaprsr.dll
msdaprst.dll
msdaps.dll
msdarem.dll
msdaremr.dll
msdart.dll
msdasc.dll
msdasql.dll
msdasqlr.dll
msdatl3.dll
msdatsrc.tlb
msdatt.dll
msdaurl.dll
msdfmap.dll
msdmo.dll
msdtc.exe
msdtclog.dll
msdtcprx.dll
msdtcstp.dll
msdtctm.dll
msdtcuiu.dll
msdxm.ocx
msdxmlc.dll
msexch40.dll
msexcl40.dll
msfs.sys
msftedit.dll
msg.exe
msgina.dll
msgpc.sys
msgr3en.dll
msgrocm.dll
msgsvc.dll
mshearts.exe
mshta.exe
mshtml.dll
mshtml.tlb
mshtmled.dll
mshtmler.dll
msident.dll
msidle.dll
msidntld.dll
msieftp.dll
msiexec.exe
msihnd.dll
msimain.sdb
msimg32.dll
msimn.exe
msimsg.dll
msimtf.dll
msinfo.dll
msinfo32.exe
msiprov.dll
msir3jp.dll
msir3jp.lex
msiregmv.exe
msisam11.dll
msisip.dll
msjet40.dll
msjetol1.dll
msjint40.dll
msjro.dll
msjter40.dll
msjtes40.dll
mskssrv.sys
mslbui.dll
msls31.dll
msltus40.dll
mslwvtts.dll
msmpu401.sys
MSMSGS.cat
msnetobj.dll
msnsspc.dll
msobcomm.dll
msobdl.dll
msobjs.dll
msobmain.dll
msobshel.dll
msobweb.dll
msoe.dll
msoeacct.dll
msoeres.dll
msoert2.dll
msoobe.exe
msorc32r.dll
msorcl32.dll
mspaint.exe
mspatcha.dll
mspbde40.dll
mspclock.sys
mspmsp.dll
mspmspsv.dll
msports.dll
mspqm.sys
msprivs.dll
msr2c.dll
msr2cenu.dll
msratelc.dll
msrating.dll
msrd2x40.dll
msrd3x40.dll
msrepl40.dll
msrle32.dll
mssap.dll
msscds32.ax
msscp.dll
msscript.ocx
mssign32.dll
mssip32.dll
mssoap1.dll
mssoapr.dll
msswch.dll
msswchx.exe
mst120.dll
mst123.dll
mstask.dll
mstext40.dll
mstime.dll
mstinit.exe
mstlsapi.dll
mstsc.exe
mstscax.dll
MSTSWEB.cat
msuni11.dll
msutb.dll
msv1_0.dll
msvcirt.dll
msvcp50.dll
msvcp60.dll
msvcrt.dll
msvcrt20.dll
msvcrt40.dll
msvfw32.dll
msvidc32.dll
msvidctl.dll
msvideo.dll
msw3prt.dll
mswdat10.dll
mswebdvd.dll
mswmdm.dll
mswsock.dll
mswstr10.dll
msxactps.dll
msxbde40.dll
msxml.dll
msxml2.dll
msxml2r.dll
msxml3.dll
msxml3r.dll
msxmlr.dll
mtsadmin.tlb
mtstocom.exe
mtxclu.dll
mtxdm.dll
mtxex.dll
mtxlegih.dll
mtxoci.dll
multibox.dll
mup.sys
MW770.cat
mycomput.dll
mydocs.dll
nac.dll
narrator.exe
narrhook.dll
nbtstat.exe
ncobjapi.dll
ncpa.cpl
ncprov.dll
ncxpnt.dll
nddeapi.dll
nddeapir.exe
nddenb32.dll
ndis.sys
ndisnpp.dll
ndistapi.sys
ndiswan.sys
ndproxy.sys
ndptsp.tsp
net.exe
net1.exe
netapi.dll
netapi32.dll
netbios.sys
netbt.sys
netcfgx.dll
netdde.exe
netevent.dll
neth.dll
netid.dll
netlogon.dll
netman.dll
netmsg.dll
netoc.dll
netplwiz.dll
netrap.dll
netsh.exe
netshell.dll
netstat.exe
netui0.dll
netui1.dll
netui2.dll
newdev.dll
nlhtml.dll
nls302en.lex
nlsfunc.exe
nmas.dll
nmasnt.dll
nmchat.dll
nmcom.dll


----------



## jay1327

nmevtmsg.dll
nmft.dll
nmmkcert.dll
nmnt.sys
nmoldwb.dll
nmwb.dll
notepad.exe
notiflag.exe
npdrmv2.dll
npdsplay.dll
npfs.sys
nppagent.exe
npptools.dll
npwmsdrm.dll
nslookup.exe
NT5.cat
NT5IIS.cat
NT5INF.cat
ntdll.dll
ntdos.sys
ntdos404.sys
ntdos411.sys
ntdos412.sys
ntdos804.sys
ntdsapi.dll
ntevt.dll
ntfs.sys
ntio.sys
ntio404.sys
ntio411.sys
ntio412.sys
ntio804.sys
ntlanman.dll
ntlanui.dll
ntlanui2.dll
ntlsapi.dll
ntmarta.dll
ntmsapi.dll
ntmsdba.dll
ntmsevt.dll
ntmsmgr.dll
ntmssvc.dll
ntoc.dll
NTPRINT.cat
ntprint.dll
ntsd.exe
ntsdexts.dll
ntshrui.dll
ntvdm.exe
ntvdmd.dll
null.sys
nusrmgr.cpl
nwlnkflt.sys
nwlnkfwd.sys
nwlnkipx.sys
nwlnknb.sys
nwlnkspx.sys
nwprovau.dll
oakley.dll
objsel.dll
occache.dll
ocgen.dll
ocmanage.dll
ocmsn.dll
odbc16gt.dll
odbc32.dll
odbc32gt.dll
odbcad32.exe
odbcconf.dll
odbcconf.exe
odbcconf.rsp
odbccp32.cpl
odbccp32.dll
odbccr32.dll
odbccu32.dll
odbcint.dll
odbcji32.dll
odbcjt32.dll
odbcp32r.dll
odbctrac.dll
oddbse32.dll
odexl32.dll
odfox32.dll
odpdx32.dll
odtext32.dll
oeimport.dll
oembios.bin
OEMBIOS.cat
oembios.dat
oembios.sig
oemig50.exe
oemiglib.dll
offfilt.dll
ole2.dll
ole2disp.dll
ole2nls.dll
ole32.dll
oleacc.dll
oleaccrc.dll
oleaut32.dll
olecli.dll
olecli32.dll
olecnv32.dll
oledb32.dll
oledb32r.dll
oledlg.dll
oleprn.dll
olepro32.dll
olesvr.dll
olesvr32.dll
olethk32.dll
oobebaln.exe
opengl32.dll
osk.exe
osuninst.dll
osuninst.exe
packager.exe
padrs404.dll
padrs411.dll
padrs412.dll
padrs804.dll
panmap.dll
partmgr.sys
parvdm.sys
pathping.exe
pautoenr.dll
pchshell.dll
pchsvc.dll
pdh.dll
pentnt.exe
perfctrs.dll
perfdisk.dll
perfmon.exe
perfnet.dll
perfos.dll
perfproc.dll
perfts.dll
phon.ime
photowiz.dll
pidgen.dll
pifmgr.dll
pinball.exe
ping.exe
ping6.exe
pintlcsa.dll
pintlcsd.dll
pintlgnt.ime
pintlphr.exe
plugin.ocx
plustab.dll
pmigrate.dll
pmspl.dll
pmxgl.dll
pmxmcro.dll
pmxviceo.dll
pngfilt.dll
polstore.dll
portcls.sys
powercfg.cpl
powrprof.dll
prflbmsg.dll
print.exe
printui.dll
proctexe.ocx
profmap.dll
progman.exe
proquota.exe
provthrd.dll
psapi.dll
psbase.dll
pschdprf.dll
psched.sys
psnppagn.dll
pstorec.dll
pstorsvc.dll
ptilink.sys
pubprn.vbs
qappsrv.exe
qasf.dll
qcap.dll
qdv.dll
qdvd.dll
qedit.dll
qedwipes.dll
qmgr.dll
qmgrprxy.dll
qosname.dll
qprocess.exe
quartz.dll
query.dll
query.exe
quick.ime
quser.exe
qwinsta.exe
r1033tts.lxa
racpldlg.dll
rasacd.sys
rasadhlp.dll
rasapi32.dll
rasauto.dll
rasautou.exe
raschap.dll
rasctrs.dll
rasdial.exe
rasdlg.dll
rasl2tp.sys
rasman.dll
rasmans.dll
rasmontr.dll
rasmxs.dll
rasphone.exe
rasppp.dll
raspppoe.sys
raspptp.sys
raspti.sys
rasrad.dll
rassapi.dll
rasser.dll
rastapi.dll
rastls.dll
rawwan.sys
rcbdyctl.dll
rcimlby.exe
rcp.exe
rdbss.sys
rdchost.dll
rdpcdd.sys
rdpcfgex.dll
rdpclip.exe
rdpdd.dll
rdpsnd.dll
rdpwd.sys
rdpwsx.dll
rdsaddin.exe
rdshost.exe
recover.exe
redir.exe
reg.exe
regapi.dll
regedit.exe
regedt32.exe
regini.exe
register.exe
regsvc.dll
regsvr32.exe
regwiz.exe
regwizc.dll
remotepg.dll
remotesp.tsp
rend.dll
repdrvfs.dll
replace.exe
reset.exe
resutils.dll
rexec.exe
riched20.dll
riched32.dll
rmcast.sys
rndismp.sys
rnr20.dll
romanime.ime
rootmdm.sys
route.exe
routemon.exe
routetab.dll
rpcns4.dll
rpcrt4.dll
rpcss.dll
rrcm.dll
rsaenh.dll
rsh.exe
rshx32.dll
rsm.exe
rsmps.dll
rsmsink.exe
rsmui.exe
rstrui.exe
rsvp.exe
rsvpmsg.dll
rsvpperf.dll
rsvpsp.dll
rtcdll.dll
rtcshare.exe
rtipxmib.dll
rtl8139.sys
rtm.dll
rtutils.dll
runas.exe
rundll32.exe
runonce.exe
rvse.dll
rvseres.dll
rvsezm.exe
rw001ext.dll
rw330ext.dll
rwia001.dll
rwia330.dll
rwinsta.exe
safrcdlg.dll
safrdm.dll
safrslv.dll
sam.sdf
sam.spd
samlib.dll
samsrv.dll
sapi.cpl
sapi.dll
sapisvr.exe
savedump.exe
sbe.dll
sbeio.dll
sc.exe
scarddlg.dll
scardssp.dll
scardsvr.exe
sccbase.dll
sccsccp.dll
scecli.dll
scesrv.dll
schannel.dll
schedsvc.dll
sclgntfy.dll
scrcons.exe
scredir.dll
script.dll
script.fon
scripto.dll
script_a.dll
scrnsave.scr
scrobj.dll
scrrun.dll
sdbinst.exe
sdpblb.dll
seclogon.dll
secupd.dat
secupd.sig
secur32.dll
security.dll
sendcmsg.dll
sendmail.dll
sens.dll
sensapi.dll
senscfg.dll
serialui.dll
servdeps.dll
services.exe
serwvdrv.dll
sessmgr.exe
sethc.exe
setup.exe
setup50.exe
setupapi.dll
setupdll.dll
setupqry.dll
setup_wm.exe
sfc.dll
sfc.exe
sfcfiles.dll
sfc_os.dll
sfmapi.dll
shadow.exe
share.exe
shdoclc.dll
shdocvw.dll
shell.dll
shell32.dll
shfolder.dll
shgina.dll
shimeng.dll
shimgvw.dll
shlwapi.dll
shmedia.dll
shmgrate.exe
shrpubw.exe
shscrap.dll
shsvcs.dll
shtml.dll
shtml.exe
shutdown.exe
shvl.dll
shvlres.dll
shvlzm.exe
sigtab.dll
sigverif.exe
simpdata.tlb
simptcp.dll
sisbkup.dll
skdll.dll
skeys.exe
slayerxp.dll
slbcsp.dll
slbiop.dll
slbrccsp.dll
sm59w.dll
sm81w.dll
sm87w.dll
sm89w.dll
sm8aw.dll
sm8cw.dll
sm8dw.dll
sm90w.dll
sm92w.dll
sm93w.dll
sm9aw.dll
sma3w.dll
smb6w.dll
smclib.sys
smi2smir.exe
smierrsm.dll
smierrsy.dll
smimsgif.dll
smlogcfg.dll
smlogsvc.exe
smss.exe
smtpcons.dll
smtpsvc.dll
sndrec32.exe
sndvol32.exe
sniffpol.dll
snmp.exe
snmpapi.dll
snmpcl.dll
snmpincl.dll
snmpmib.dll
snmpsmir.dll
snmpsnap.dll
snmpstup.dll
snmpthrd.dll
snmptrap.exe
softkbd.dll
softkey.dll
softpub.dll
sol.exe
sort.exe
sound.drv
spcommon.dll
spcplui.dll
spgrmr.dll
spider.exe
splitter.sys
spoolss.dll
spoolsv.exe
sprestrt.exe
sptip.dll
spttseng.dll
spxcoins.dll
sqlunirl.dll
sqlxmlx.dll
sr.sys
srchctls.dll
srchui.dll
srclient.dll
srdiag.exe
srframe.mmf
srrstr.dll
srsvc.dll
srusbusd.dll
srv.sys
srvsvc.dll
ss3dfo.scr
ssbezier.scr
ssdpapi.dll
ssdpsrv.dll
ssflwbox.scr
ssmarque.scr
ssmypics.scr
ssmyst.scr
sspipes.scr
ssstars.scr
sstext3d.scr
sstub.dll
stclient.dll
stdole.tlb
stdole2.tlb
stdole32.tlb
stdprov.dll
sti.dll
stimon.exe
sti_ci.dll
stobject.dll
storage.dll
strmdll.dll
subst.exe
svchost.exe
svcpack.dll
swmidi.sys
swprv.dll
sxs.dll
syncapp.exe
synceng.dll
syncui.dll
sysaudio.sys
sysdm.cpl
sysedit.exe
sysinv.dll
syskey.exe
sysmain.sdb
sysmod.dll
sysmod_a.dll
sysmon.ocx
sysocmgr.exe
syssetup.dll
system.drv
systray.exe
t2embed.dll
tahoma.ttf
tahomabd.ttf
tape.sys
tapi.dll
tapi3.dll
tapi32.dll
tapiperf.dll
tapisrv.dll
tapiui.dll
taskman.exe
taskmgr.exe
tcmsetup.exe
tcpip.sys
tcpip6.sys
tcpmib.dll
tcpmon.dll
tcpmonui.dll
tcpsvcs.exe
tcptest.exe
tcptsat.dll
tdasync.sys
tdc.ocx
tdi.sys
tdipx.sys
tdpipe.sys
tdspx.sys
tdtcp.sys
telephon.cpl
telnet.exe
termmgr.dll
termsrv.dll
tftp.exe
thawbrkr.dll
themeui.dll
timedate.cpl
timer.drv
tintlgnt.ime
tintlphr.exe
tintsetp.exe
tmigrate.dll
tmplprov.dll
toolhelp.dll
tourP.exe
tourstrt.exe
tracert.exe
tracert6.exe
traffic.dll
trialoc.dll
triedit.dll
trkwks.dll
trnsprov.dll
tsappcmp.dll
tscfgwmi.dll
tscon.exe
tscupgrd.exe
tsd32.dll
tsddd.dll
tsdiscon.exe
tshoot.dll
tskill.exe
tsoc.dll
tsprof.exe
tsshutdn.exe
twain.dll
twain_32.dll
twunk_16.exe
twunk_32.exe
txflog.dll
typelib.dll
udfs.sys
udhisapi.dll
ufat.dll
ulib.dll
umandlg.dll
umdmxfrm.dll
umpnpmgr.dll
uniansi.dll
unicdime.ime
uniime.dll
unimdm.tsp
unimdmat.dll
uniplat.dll
unlodctr.exe
unregmp2.exe
unsecapp.exe
untfs.dll
update.sys
updprov.dll
uploadm.exe
upnp.dll
upnpcont.exe
upnphost.dll
upnpui.dll
ups.exe
ureg.dll
url.dll
urlmon.dll
usb8023.sys
usbmon.dll
user.exe
user32.dll
userenv.dll
userinit.exe
usp10.dll
utildll.dll
utilman.exe
uxtheme.dll
vbajet32.dll
vbisurf.ax
vbscript.dll
vcdex.dll
vdmdbg.dll
vdmredir.dll
ver.dll
verifier.dll
verifier.exe
version.dll
vga.dll
vga.drv
vga.sys
vga256.dll
vga64k.dll
vgaoem.fon
vgx.dll
videoprt.sys
viewprov.dll
vjoy.dll
vmmreg32.dll
voicepad.dll
voicesub.dll
volsnap.sys
vssadmin.exe
vssapi.dll
vssvc.exe
vss_ps.dll
w32.dll
w32time.dll
w32tm.exe
w32topl.dll
w95upgnt.dll
wab.exe
wab32.dll
wab32res.dll
wabfind.dll
wabimp.dll
wabmig.exe
wanarp.sys
watchdog.sys
wavemsp.dll
wb32.exe
wbemads.dll
wbemads.tlb
wbemcntl.dll
wbemcomn.dll
wbemcons.dll
wbemcore.dll
wbemdisp.dll
wbemdisp.tlb
wbemess.dll
wbemperf.dll
wbemprox.dll
wbemsvc.dll
wbemtest.exe
wbemupgd.dll
wdigest.dll
wdmaud.sys
webcheck.dll
webclnt.dll
webhits.dll
webvw.dll
weitekp9.dll
weitekp9.sys
wextract.exe
wfwnet.drv
wiaacmgr.exe
wiadefui.dll
wiadss.dll
wiascr.dll
wiaservc.dll
wiasf.ax
wiashext.dll
wiavideo.dll
wiavusd.dll
wifeman.dll
win32k.sys
win32spl.dll
win87em.dll
winar30.ime
winbrand.dll
winchat.exe
winfax.dll
wingb.ime
winhelp.exe
winhlp32.exe
winhstb.exe
winhttp.dll
winime.ime
wininet.dll
winipsec.dll
winlogon.exe
winmgmt.exe
winmgmtr.dll
winmine.exe
winmm.dll
winmsd.exe
winnls.dll
winntbbu.dll
winpy.ime
winrnr.dll
winscard.dll
winsock.dll
winsp.ime
winspool.drv
winspool.exe
winsrv.dll
winsta.dll
winstrm.dll
wintrust.dll
winver.exe
winzm.ime
wisc10.dll
wkssvc.dll
wldap32.dll
wlnotify.dll
wmadmod.dll
wmadmoe.dll
wmasf.dll
wmdmlog.dll
wmdmps.dll
wmerrenu.dll
wmi.dll
wmi2xml.dll
wmiadap.exe
wmiapres.dll
wmiaprpl.dll
wmiapsrv.exe
wmicookr.dll
wmidcprv.dll
wmidx.ocx
wmilib.sys
wmimsg.dll
wmipcima.dll
wmipdskq.dll
wmipicmp.dll
wmipiprt.dll
wmipjobj.dll
wmiprop.dll
wmiprov.dll
wmiprvsd.dll
wmiprvse.exe
wmipsess.dll
wmisvc.dll
wmitimep.dll
wmiutils.dll
wmmfilt.dll
wmmres.dll
wmmutil.dll
wmnetmgr.dll
wmp.ocx
wmpcd.dll
wmpcore.dll
wmplayer.exe
wmploc.dll
wmpshell.dll
wmpstub.exe
wmpui.dll
wmpvis.dll
wmsdmod.dll
wmsdmoe.dll
wmstream.dll
wmv8dmod.dll
wmv8ds32.ax
wmvcore.dll
wmvcore2.dll
wmvdmod.dll
wmvdmoe.dll
wmvds32.ax
wordpad.exe
wow32.dll
wowdeb.exe
wowexec.exe
wpabaln.exe
wpnpinst.exe
write.exe
ws2help.dll
ws2ifsl.sys
ws2_32.dll
wscript.exe
wshatm.dll
wshcon.dll
wshext.dll
wship6.dll
wshisn.dll
wshnetbs.dll
wshom.ocx
wshrm.dll
wshtcpip.dll
wsnmp32.dll
wsock32.dll
wstdecod.dll
wtsapi32.dll
wuauclt.exe
wuaueng.dll
wuauserv.dll
wupdmgr.exe
wzcdlg.dll
xactsrv.dll
xcopy.exe
xenroll.dll
xolehlp.dll
xpsp1res.dll
zclientm.exe
zcorem.dll
zeeverm.dll
zipfldr.dll
znetm.dll
zoneclim.dll
zonelibm.dll
zoneoc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\
ac97intc.sys
acpi.sys
acpiec.sys
aec.sys
afd.sys
amdk6.sys
amdk7.sys
arp1394.sys
asyncmac.sys
atapi.sys
atmarpc.sys
atmepvc.sys
atmlane.sys
atmuni.sys
audstub.sys
avgntdd.sys
avgntmgr.sys
beep.sys
bridge.sys
cbidf2k.sys
cdaudio.sys
cdfs.sys
cdrom.sys
cinemst2.sys
classpnp.sys
CO_Mon.sys
cpqdap01.sys
crusoe.sys
disk.sys
diskdump.sys
dmboot.sys
dmio.sys
dmload.sys
DMusic.sys
drmk.sys
drmkaud.sys
dxapi.sys
dxg.sys
dxgthk.sys
fastfat.sys
fdc.sys
fips.sys
flpydisk.sys
fsvga.sys
fs_rec.sys
ftdisk.sys
gameenum.sys
gm.dls
gmreadme.txt
hidclass.sys
hidparse.sys
hidusb.sys
i8042prt.sys
i81xnt5.sys
imapi.sys
intelide.sys
ipfltdrv.sys
ipinip.sys
ipnat.sys
ipsec.sys
irenum.sys
isapnp.sys
kbdclass.sys
kmixer.sys
ks.sys
ksecdd.sys
mcd.sys
mf.sys
mnmdd.sys
modem.sys
mouclass.sys
mouhid.sys
mountmgr.sys
mrxdav.sys
mrxsmb.sys
msfs.sys
msgpc.sys
MSKSSRV.sys
msmpu401.sys
MSPCLOCK.sys
MSPQM.sys
mup.sys
ndis.sys
ndistapi.sys
ndisuio.sys
ndiswan.sys
ndproxy.sys
netbios.sys
netbt.sys
nic1394.sys
nikedrv.sys
nmnt.sys
npfs.sys
ntfs.sys
null.sys
nwlnkflt.sys
nwlnkfwd.sys
nwlnkipx.sys
nwlnknb.sys
nwlnkspx.sys
oprghdlr.sys
p3.sys
parport.sys
partmgr.sys
parvdm.sys
pci.sys
pciidex.sys
pcmcia.sys
portcls.sys
processr.sys
psched.sys
ptilink.sys
rasacd.sys
rasl2tp.sys
raspppoe.sys
raspptp.sys
raspti.sys
rawwan.sys
rdbss.sys
rdpcdd.sys
rdpdr.sys
rdpwd.sys
redbook.sys
rio8drv.sys
riodrv.sys
RMCast.sys
rndismp.sys
rootmdm.sys
RTL8139.sys
scsiport.sys
secdrv.sys
serenum.sys
serial.sys
sfloppy.sys
smclib.sys
sonydcam.sys
splitter.sys
sr.sys
srv.sys
ssi.sys
stream.sys
swenum.sys
swmidi.sys
sysaudio.sys
tape.sys
tcpip.sys
tcpip6.sys
tdi.sys
tdpipe.sys
tdtcp.sys
termdd.sys
tosdvd.sys
tsbvcap.sys
tunmp.sys
udfs.sys
update.sys
usb8023.sys
usbcamd.sys
usbcamd2.sys
usbd.sys
usbhub.sys
usbintel.sys
usbport.sys
usbuhci.sys
vdmindvd.sys
vga.sys
videoprt.sys
volsnap.sys
wADV01nt.sys
wADV02NT.sys
wADV05NT.sys
wanarp.sys
wATV01nt.sys
wATV02NT.sys
wATV03nt.sys
wATV04nt.sys
wCh7xxNT.sys
wdmaud.sys
wmilib.sys
wpdusb.sys
ws2ifsl.sys
wSiINTxx.sys
wVchNTxx.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\
hosts
lmhosts.sam
networks
protocol
services
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ias\
dnary.mdb
ias.mdb
C:\WINDOWS\system32\icsxml\
cmnicfg.xml
ipcfg.xml
osinfo.xml
potscfg.xml
pppcfg.xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\
000B660C.key
kaveula.txt
kavss.dll
kavuninstall.exe
kavwebscan.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\backup\ADxB8GNBVUQH\
avp.klb
daily.avc
kavset.xml


----------



## jay1327

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\backup\BGA38GNBU0QA\
master.xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\bases\
avcmhk4.dll
avp.klb
avp.set
avp.vnd
avp_ext.set
avp_x.set
base001.avc
base002.avc
base003.avc
base004.avc
base005.avc
base006.avc
base007.avc
base008.avc
base009.avc
base010.avc
base011.avc
base049.avc
base050.avc
base051.avc
base052.avc
base053.avc
base054.avc
base055.avc
base056.avc
base057.avc
base058.avc
base059.avc
base060.avc
base061.avc
base062.avc
base063.avc
base064.avc
base065.avc
base066.avc
base067.avc
base068.avc
base069.avc
base070.avc
base071.avc
base072.avc
base073.avc
base074.avc
base075.avc
base076.avc
base077.avc
base078.avc
base079.avc
base080.avc
base081.avc
base082.avc
base083.avc
base084.avc
base085.avc
base086.avc
base087.avc
base088.avc
base089.avc
base090.avc
base091.avc
base092.avc
base093.avc
base094.avc
base095.avc
base096.avc
base097.avc
base098.avc
base099.avc
base999.avc
black.lst
ca.avc
daily-ex.avc
daily.avc
eicar.avc
engine.cfg
engine.dt
ext001.avc
ext002.avc
ext003.avc
ext004.avc
ext005.avc
ext006.avc
ext999.avc
fa.avc
gen001.avc
gen002.avc
gen003.avc
gen004.avc
gen999.avc
kavset.xml
kernel.avc
krn001.avc
krn002.avc
krn003.avc
krndos.avc
krnengn.avc
krnexe.avc
krnexe32.avc
krnjava.avc
krnmacro.avc
krnunp.avc
mail.avc
ocr.avc
smart.avc
troj001.avc
troj003.avc
troj005.avc
troj007.avc
troj009.avc
unp000.avc
unp001.avc
unp002.avc
unp003.avc
unp004.avc
unp005.avc
unp006.avc
unp007.avc
unp008.avc
unp009.avc
unp010.avc
unp011.avc
unp012.avc
unp013.avc
unp014.avc
unp015.avc
unp016.avc
unp017.avc
unp018.avc
unp019.avc
unp020.avc
unp021.avc
unp022.avc
unp023.avc
unp024.avc
unp025.avc
unp026.avc
unp027.avc
unp028.avc
unp029.avc
unp030.avc
unp031.avc
unp032.avc
unp033.avc
verdicts.ini
virus004.avc
virus005.avc
virus006.avc
virus007.avc
virus008.avc
virus009.avc
virus010.avc
virus011.avc
virus012.avc
virus013.avc
virus014.avc
virus015.avc
virus016.avc
virus017.avc
virus018.avc
virus019.avc
virus020.avc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\data\
master.xml
updcfg.xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\data\Patches\
soft.xml
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\
Flash8b.ocx
GetFlash.exe
GetFlash.exe.manifest
swflash.ocx
UninstFl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\
6284500e-8957-42cf-a4cb-4514f71364d4
934c5b79-dc59-479e-9838-7ce82b6d3344
Preferred
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsDtc\
MSDTC.log
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsDtc\Trace\
dtctrace.log
msdtctr.mof
msdtcvtr.bat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mui\0009\
hhctrlui.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\npp\
ndisnpp.dll
nppagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\
actshell.htm
agtcore.js
agtscrpt.js
dialmgr.js
dslmain.js
dtsgnup.htm
error.js
iconnect.js
icsmgr.js
isptype.js
migip.dun
migrate.isp
migrate.js
migrate.obe
migx25a.dun
migx25b.dun
migx25c.dun
mousetut.js
msobcomm.dll
msobdl.dll
msobe.isp
msobmain.dll
msobshel.dll
msobshel.htm
msobweb.dll
msoobe.exe
obeip.dun
oobebaln.exe
oobeinfo.ini
oobeutil.js
phone.inf
phone.obe
reg.isp
sconnect.js
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\actsetup\
actconn.htm
actdone.htm
activ.htm
activerr.htm
activsvc.htm
actlan.htm
adeskerr.htm
adrdyreg.htm
apolicy.htm
aprvcyms.htm
areg1.htm
aregdial.htm
aregdone.htm
aregsty2.css
aregstyl.css
ausrinfo.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\error\
cnncterr.htm
dialtone.htm
hndshake.htm
isp2busy.htm
noanswer.htm
pberr.htm
pulse.htm
toobusy.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\dslmain\
dslmain.htm
dsl_a.htm
dsl_b.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\iconnect\
icntlast.htm
iconnect.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\isptype\
isptype.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\mouse\
mouse.htm
mouse_a.htm
mouse_b.htm
mouse_c.htm
mouse_d.htm
mouse_e.htm
mouse_f.htm
mouse_g.htm
mouse_h.htm
mouse_i.htm
mouse_j.htm
mouse_k.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\mouse\images\
bulzano.jpg
bulzanom.jpg
but1_dwn.gif
but1_idl.gif
but1_up.gif
but2_dwn.gif
but2_idl.gif
but2_up.gif
but3_dwn.gif
but3_idl.gif
but3_up.gif
but4_dwn.gif
but4_idl.gif
but4_up.gif
clicking.gif
desktop3.gif
heidelb.jpg
heidelbm.jpg
mouse4.gif
mouseimg.gif
paris.jpg
parism.jpg
pisa.jpg
pisam.jpg
prague.jpg
praguem.jpg
tyrol.jpg
tyrolm.jpg
venice.jpg
venicem.jpg
verona.jpg
veronam.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\html\sconnect\
scntlast.htm
sconnect.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\icserror\
icsdc.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\images\
arrow.gif
backdown.jpg
backoff.jpg
backover.jpg
backup.jpg
btn1.gif
btn2.gif
btn3.gif
bullet1.gif
clickerx.wav
clickhr.gif
dialtone.gif
dialup.gif
grn_btn.gif
hand1.gif
hand2.gif
intro.wmv
magnify.gif
merlin.gif
monitor.gif
monitor2.gif
mouse.gif
mousewn1.gif
mslogo.jpg
newbtm1.jpg
newbtm8.jpg
newmark1.jpg
newmark8.jpg
newtop1.jpg
newtop8.jpg
nextdown.jpg
nextoff.jpg
nextover.jpg
nextup.jpg
oemcoa.jpg
oemlogo.gif
prodkey.gif
progress.gif
qmark.acs
qmark.gif
skipdown.jpg
skipoff.jpg
skipover.jpg
skipup.jpg
thanks10.png
thanks8.png
title.wma
wpaback.jpg
wpabtm.jpg
wpaflag.jpg
wpakey.jpg
wpatop.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\isperror\
ispcnerr.htm
ispdtone.htm
isphdshk.htm
ispins.htm
ispnoanw.htm
isppberr.htm
ispphbsy.htm
ispsbusy.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\regerror\
rcnterr.htm
rdtone.htm
rhndshk.htm
rnoansw.htm
rnomdm.htm
rpberr.htm
rpulse.htm
rtoobusy.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe\setup\
acterror.htm
activate.htm
act_plcy.htm
badeula.htm
badpkey.htm
compname.htm
dialup.htm
drdyisp.htm
drdymig.htm
drdyoem.htm
drdyref.htm
dtiwait.htm
fini.htm
hnwprmpt.htm
iconn.htm
ics.htm
ident1.htm
ident2.htm
isp.htm
ispwait.htm
jndomain.htm
jndom_a.htm
keybd.htm
keybdcmt.htm
migdial.htm
miglist.htm
migpage.htm
neweula.htm
neweula2.htm
oempriv.htm
oobestyl.css
prodkey.htm
prvcyms.htm
refdial.htm
reg1.htm
reg3.htm
regdial.htm
security.htm
timezone.htm
username.htm
welcome.htm
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ras\
cis.scp
pad.inf
pppmenu.scp
slip.scp
slipmenu.scp
switch.inf
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\
filelist.xml
MachineGuid.txt
rstrui.exe
srdiag.exe
srframe.mmf
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Setup\
comsetup.dll
fp40ext.dll
fsconins.dll
fxsocm.dll
iis.dll
imsinsnt.dll
msdtcstp.dll
msgrocm.dll
netoc.dll
ntoc.dll
ocgen.dll
ocmsn.dll
setupqry.dll
tsoc.dll
zoneoc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color\
AdobeRGB1998.icc
AppleRGB.icc
CIERGB.icc
ColorMatchRGB.icc
EuroscaleCoated.icc
EuroscaleUncoated.icc
is330.icm
JapanStandard.icc
kodak_dc.icm
NTSC1953.icc
PAL_SECAM.icc
pcd4050e.icm
pcd4050k.icm
pcdcnycc.icm
pcdekycc.icm
pcdkoycc.icm
Photoshop4DefaultCMYK.icc
Photoshop5DefaultCMYK.icc
ProPhoto.icm
SMPTE-C.icc
sRGB Color Space Profile.icm
stdpyccl.icm
USSheetfedCoated.icc
USSheetfedUncoated.icc
USWebCoatedSWOP.icc
USWebUncoated.icc
WideGamutRGB.icc
C:\WINDOWS\system32\usmt\
guitrn.dll
guitrn_a.dll
iconlib.dll
log.dll
migapp.inf
migism.dll
migism.inf
migism_a.dll
 migload.exe
migsys.inf
miguser.inf
migwiz.exe
migwiz.exe.manifest
migwiz.inf
migwiz_a.exe
script.dll
script_a.dll
sysfiles.inf
sysmod.dll
sysmod_a.dll
usmtdef.inf
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\
cimwin32.dll
cimwin32.mfl
cimwin32.mof
dgnet.mof
dsprov.dll
dsprov.mfl
dsprov.mof
esscli.dll
evntrprv.dll
evntrprv.mof
fastprox.dll
fconprov.mfl
fconprov.mof
fevprov.mfl
fevprov.mof
framedyn.dll
fwdprov.dll
hnetcfg.mof
ieinfo5.mof
krnlprov.dll
krnlprov.mfl
krnlprov.mof
licwmi.mfl
licwmi.mof
mofcomp.exe
mofd.dll
msi.mfl
msi.mof
msiprov.dll
ncprov.dll
ncprov.mfl
ncprov.mof
ntevt.dll
ntevt.mfl
ntevt.mof
provthrd.dll
regevent.mfl
regevent.mof
repdrvfs.dll
scm.mof
scrcons.exe
scrcons.mfl
scrcons.mof
secrcw32.mfl
secrcw32.mof
smtpcons.dll
smtpcons.mfl
smtpcons.mof
sr.mof
stdprov.dll
subscrpt.mof
system.mof
tmplprov.dll
tmplprov.mfl
tmplprov.mof
trnsprov.dll
trnsprov.mfl
trnsprov.mof
tscfgwmi.mfl
tscfgwmi.mof
unsecapp.exe
updprov.dll
updprov.mfl
updprov.mof
viewprov.dll
wbemads.dll
wbemads.tlb
wbemcntl.dll
wbemcomn.dll
wbemcons.dll
wbemcons.mfl
wbemcons.mof
wbemcore.dll
wbemdisp.dll
wbemdisp.tlb
wbemess.dll
wbemperf.dll
wbemprox.dll
wbemsvc.dll
wbemtest.exe
wbemupgd.dll
whqlprov.mof
winmgmt.exe
winmgmtr.dll
wmi.mfl
wmi.mof
wmiadap.exe
wmiapres.dll
wmiaprpl.dll
wmiapsrv.exe
wmicookr.dll
wmidcprv.dll
wmimsg.dll
wmipcima.dll
wmipcima.mfl
wmipcima.mof
wmipdskq.dll
wmipdskq.mfl
wmipdskq.mof
wmipicmp.dll
wmipicmp.mfl
wmipicmp.mof
wmipiprt.dll
wmipiprt.mfl
wmipiprt.mof
wmipjobj.dll
wmipjobj.mfl
wmipjobj.mof
wmiprov.dll
wmiprvsd.dll
wmiprvse.exe
wmipsess.dll
wmipsess.mfl
wmipsess.mof
wmisvc.dll
wmitimep.dll
wmitimep.mfl
wmitimep.mof
wmiutils.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Logs\
FrameWork.log
mofcomp.log
NTEVT.log
setup.log
wbemcore.log
wbemess.log
wbemess.lo_
WBEMSNMP.log
WinMgmt.log
wmiadap.log
wmiprov.log
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Performance\
WmiApRpl.h
WmiApRpl.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\
$WinMgmt.CFG
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\
INDEX.btr
INDEX.map
OBJECTS.data
OBJECTS.map
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\xml\
cim20.dtd
wmi20.dtd
wmi2xml.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\
desktop.ini
SA.DAT
C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\
wiatwain.ds
C:\WINDOWS\Web\
bullet.gif
deskmovr.htt
exclam.gif
related.htm
safemode.htt
tip.htm
tips.gif
C:\WINDOWS\Web\printers\
ipp_0000.inc
ipp_0001.asp
ipp_0002.asp
ipp_0003.asp
ipp_0004.asp
ipp_0005.asp
ipp_0006.asp
ipp_0007.asp
ipp_0008.asp
ipp_0009.asp
ipp_0010.asp
ipp_0011.asp
ipp_0012.asp
ipp_0013.asp
ipp_0014.asp
ipp_0015.asp
ipp_0016.asp
ipp_adsi.inc
ipp_res.inc
ipp_util.inc
page1.asp
prtwebvw.css
C:\WINDOWS\Web\printers\images\
ipp_0002.gif
ipp_0003.gif
ipp_0004.gif
ipp_0005.gif
ipp_0012.gif
ipp_0015.gif
C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper\
Ascent.jpg
Autumn.jpg
Azul.jpg
Bliss.bmp
Crystal.jpg
Follow.jpg
Friend.jpg
Home.jpg
Moon flower.jpg
Peace.jpg
Power.jpg
Purple flower.jpg
Radiance.jpg
Red moon desert.jpg
Ripple.jpg
Stonehenge.jpg
Tulips.jpg
Vortec space.jpg
Wind.jpg
Windows XP.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\Manifests\
x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_ff9986d7.cat
x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_ff9986d7.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_1382d70a.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_1382d70a.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.0.0_x-ww_2726e76a.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.0.0_x-ww_2726e76a.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.10.0_x-ww_d8862ba3.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.10.0_x-ww_d8862ba3.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.0.0_x-ww_8d353f13.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.0.0_x-ww_8d353f13.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.10.0_x-ww_712befd8.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.10.0_x-ww_712befd8.manifest
x86_Microsoft.Windows.SystemCompatible_6595b64144ccf1df_5.1.0.0_x-ww_fc342b0b.cat
x86_Microsoft.Windows.SystemCompatible_6595b64144ccf1df_5.1.0.0_x-ww_fc342b0b.manifest
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\Policies\x86_policy.1.0.Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_x-ww_4e8510ac\
1.0.10.0.cat
1.0.10.0.policy
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\Policies\x86_policy.6.0.Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_x-ww_5ddad775\
6.0.10.0.cat
6.0.10.0.policy
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\Policies\x86_policy.7.0.Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_x-ww_a317e4b3\
7.0.10.0.cat
7.0.10.0.policy
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Tools.VisualCPlusPlus.Runtime-Libraries_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_ff9986d7\
atl.dll
mfc42.dll
mfc42u.dll
msvcp60.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.0.0_x-ww_1382d70a\
comctl32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805\
comctl32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.0.0_x-ww_2726e76a\
msvcirt.dll
msvcrt.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.10.0_x-ww_d8862ba3\
msvcirt.dll
msvcrt.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.0.0_x-ww_8d353f13\
GdiPlus.dll
C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.10.0_x-ww_712befd8\
GdiPlus.dll
D:\
Abcpy.ini
DATA.TAG
data1.cab
data1.hdr
lang.dat
layout.bin
os.dat
Photoshop 7.0 ReadMe.wri
serial#.txt
Setup.bmp
Setup.exe
SETUP.INI
setup.ins
setup.lid
_INST32I.ex_
_ISDel.exe
_Setup.dll
_sys1.cab
_sys1.hdr
_user1.cab
_user1.hdr


End of the scan: Friday, January 01, 1988 11:05
Used time: 30:03 min

The scan has been done completely.

935 Scanning directories
34192 Files were scanned
3 viruses and/or unwanted programs was found
0 files were deleted
0 files were repaired
0 files were moved to quarantine
0 files were renamed
326 Archives were scanned
133 Warnings
1 Notes


----------



## jay1327

hardware problem.. could be but doubt.. I never commit my self to a statement unless I'm sure so I'll say might.. But this is one of 4 computers I have that have the same thing.. First was mine was running windows XP media edition which I was first messing with until I got my Bios boot lock.. then this one My sons then I bought an older computer to try to use it as a middle man to download things to help me and leave infected offline.. but it got it to.. then a friends computer also .. but dont know if it was because of us instant messeging , emailing or when I brought it to my house.. I was thinking software cause once when i thought I could fix it.. I was deleting files that didn't belong and 5 seconds later they were back .. I think the name of it is called a "recycler " If I amcorrect and there is a program in here it regenerates the files erased. once I uninstalloed a few progs that I knew files were hidden in when I went through the computer I found them all in some other folder also I dont download AOL cause once I do that it seems they use aol for alot of files and internet access.. and I cant even delete it afterwards says it's a system folder... I even have Mcafee 2006 but didn't install cause ever time I do it redirects and caches the definitions and then uses it for its own self ?????
but I'm goner keep this one u told me i think it is better .. I really think it controls the MBR and takes the space necessary for it's uses .. Cause on another hard drive I notice less than a gig gone at the beginning.. now that hard drive is almost 10 gigs short in size.. and through one check i cant recall the prog but it said either the Kernal or the bios contained in my words can't remember exactwhat it said but it contained extra and wrong info . but was being prevented from fixing or something like that... just telling you a little of what I have went thru since i know you are only reading what is showed dont want you to think I am trying to state a cause ( cause my head is already spinning ) just noting what I read.. Thanks alot


----------



## jay1327

I was thinking maybe this is a little help in finding this problem

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07>cd desktop

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop>cd ex

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\ex>wsf

..:: SERVICES ::..

000) "ALG" - Application Layer Gateway Service
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
---> SIZE = 41,984 bytes

001) "AntiVirScheduler" - AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Scheduler
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
---> SIZE = 34,344 bytes

002) "AntiVirService" - AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
---> SIZE = 191,016 bytes

003) "AppMgmt" - Application Management
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

004) "AudioSrv" - Windows Audio
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

005) "BITS" - Background Intelligent Transfer Service
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

006) "CiSvc" - Indexing Service
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
---> SIZE = 5,120 bytes

007) "ClipSrv" - ClipBook
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
---> SIZE = 30,720 bytes

008) "COMSysApp" - COM+ System Application
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-
00805FC79235}
---> SIZE = 4,608 bytes

009) "CryptSvc" - Cryptographic Services
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

010) "Dhcp" - DHCP Client
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

011) "dmadmin" - Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe /com
---> SIZE = 204,800 bytes

012) "dmserver" - Logical Disk Manager
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

013) "Dnscache" - DNS Client
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

014) "ERSvc" - Error Reporting Service
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

015) "Eventlog" - Event Log
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
---> SIZE = 101,376 bytes

016) "EventSystem" - COM+ Event System
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

017) "ewido security suite control" - ewido security suite control
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
---> SIZE = 13,888 bytes

018) "FastUserSwitchingCompatibility" - Fast User Switching Compatibility
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

019) "helpsvc" - Help and Support
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

020) "HidServ" - Human Interface Device Access
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Disabled
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

021) "ImapiService" - IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\imapi.exe
---> SIZE = 123,904 bytes

022) "lanmanserver" - Server
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

023) "LmHosts" - TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

024) "mnmsrvc" - NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmsrvc.exe
---> SIZE = 32,768 bytes

025) "MSDTC" - Distributed Transaction Coordinator
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe
---> SIZE = 6,144 bytes

026) "MSIServer" - Windows Installer
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe /V
---> SIZE = 64,512 bytes

027) "NetDDE" - Network DDE
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
---> SIZE = 105,984 bytes

028) "NetDDEdsdm" - Network DDE DSDM
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
---> SIZE = 105,984 bytes

029) "Netman" - Network Connections
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

030) "Nla" - Network Location Awareness (NLA)
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

031) "NtmsSvc" - Removable Storage
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

032) "PlugPlay" - Plug and Play
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
---> SIZE = 101,376 bytes

033) "PolicyAgent" - IPSEC Services
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsass.exe
---> SIZE = 11,776 bytes

034) "ProtectedStorage" - Protected Storage
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
---> SIZE = 11,776 bytes

035) "QPRLX" - QPRLX
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Disabled
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\DOCUME~1\SAMUEL07\LOCALS~1\Temp\QPRLX.exe
---> SIZE = (NOT EXISTS)

036) "RasAuto" - Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

037) "RasMan" - Remote Access Connection Manager
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

038) "RDSessMgr" - Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
---> SIZE = 129,024 bytes

039) "RemoteAccess" - Routing and Remote Access
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Disabled
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

040) "RpcSs" - Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k rpcss
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

041) "RSVP" - QoS RSVP
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvp.exe
---> SIZE = 132,608 bytes

042) "SamSs" - Security Accounts Manager
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
---> SIZE = 11,776 bytes

043) "SCardDrv" - Smart Card Helper
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
---> SIZE = 93,184 bytes

044) "SCardSvr" - Smart Card
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
---> SIZE = 93,184 bytes

045) "Schedule" - Task Scheduler
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

046) "seclogon" - Secondary Logon
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

047) "SENS" - System Event Notification
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

048) "SharedAccess" - Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection S
haring (ICS)
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

049) "ShellHWDetection" - Shell Hardware Detection
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

050) "Spooler" - Print Spooler
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
---> SIZE = 51,200 bytes

051) "srservice" - System Restore Service
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

052) "SSDPSRV" - SSDP Discovery Service
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

053) "stisvc" - Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

054) "svcWRSSSDK" - Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
---> SIZE = 2,161,152 bytes

055) "SwPrv" - MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{C38EC4B9-1B0F-44AA-A8C6-
A37B69CFEDCF}
---> SIZE = 4,608 bytes

056) "SysmonLog" - Performance Logs and Alerts
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
---> SIZE = 82,944 bytes

057) "TapiSrv" - Telephony
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

058) "TermService" - Terminal Services
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

059) "Themes" - Themes
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

060) "TrkWks" - Distributed Link Tracking Client
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

061) "UMWdf" - Windows User Mode Driver Framework
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfmgr.exe
---> SIZE = 38,912 bytes

062) "uploadmgr" - Upload Manager
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

063) "upnphost" - Universal Plug and Play Device Host
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

064) "UPS" - Uninterruptible Power Supply
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
---> SIZE = 16,384 bytes

065) "VSS" - Volume Shadow Copy
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
---> SIZE = 275,456 bytes

066) "W32Time" - Windows Time
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

067) "WebClient" - WebClient
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

068) "winmgmt" - Windows Management Instrumentation
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

069) "WmdmPmSN" - Portable Media Serial Number Service
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

070) "WmiApSrv" - WMI Performance Adapter
---> STAT = (NOT RUNNING) Started manually
---> TYPE = Win32 service that runs on its own process
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
---> SIZE = 117,248 bytes

071) "wuauserv" - Automatic Updates
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

072) "WZCSVC" - Wireless Zero Configuration
---> STAT = (RUNNING) Started automatically
---> TYPE = Win32 service that shares a process with other services
---> FILE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
---> SIZE = 12,800 bytes

..:: BOOT REGISTRY ::..

0) "XFILTER"
---> TYPE = String
---> CMD = "C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
---> FILE = (NOT EXISTS)
---> SIZE = (NOT EXISTS)

1) "SpySweeper"
---> TYPE = String
---> CMD = "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
---> FILE = (NOT EXISTS)
---> SIZE = (NOT EXISTS)

2) "avgnt"
---> TYPE = String
---> CMD = "C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
---> FILE = (NOT EXISTS)
---> SIZE = (NOT EXISTS)

END.

C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\ex>cd desktop


----------



## khazars

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\DOCUME~1\SAMUEL07\LOCALS~1\Temp\QPRLX.exe

WinPFind

* Download WinPFind http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/winpfind.php
Double click on WinPFind and unzip it to your Desktop.
Don't do anything with it yet!
*

Download Track qoo http://www.geekstogo.com/downloads/Trackqoo.zip
o Save it to the Desktop.

Restart your computer and boot into Safe Mode by hitting the F8 key repeatedly
until a menu shows up (and choose Safe Mode from the list). In some systems, 
this may be the F5 key, so try that if F8 doesn't work.

Double click WinPFind.exe

* Click 'Start Scan'
* It will scan the entire system, so please be patient!
* Once the scan is complete:
1. Go to the WinPFind folder
2. Locate WinPFind.txt
3. Copy those results in the next post!

Reboot back to Normal Mode!

Double click on 'Track qoo.vbs'

Note - If you have an anti-virus program that has script blocking features, 
you will get a pop up window asking you what to do. Allow this entire script 
to run. It's harmless.

Wait a few seconds and Notepad will pop up. Copy & Paste those results and 
place them in the next post along with the results of WinPFind!

post another log and the wpfind log!


----------



## jay1327

Good day, below I have attached the logs.. Wanted to know if there is atrojan that could change locations to avoid detection sort of like from the A drive to the c: or B:, reason for asking last hard drive I totally disconnected the A drive the cables and all disabled from Bios setup also. but always after reboot my computer would prolong startup and the Bios would be back as it was . And I would have In MY Computer Menu An A: drive ALSO when I booted normal and then went to DOS I could switch back and forth from A; to B: when messing around to check and they both stated Insert disk into drive and then press enter but when I boot normal or minimal I'll have an A drive And even a B. just asking cause I notice all scans are mostly in the C:drive...Thank you

WARNING: not all files found by this scanner are bad. Consult with a knowledgable person before proceeding.

If you see a message in the titlebar saying "Not responding..." you can ignore it. Windows somethimes displays this message due to the high volume of disk I/O. As long as the hard disk light is flashing, the program is still working properly.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Microsoft Windows XP Current Build: Service Pack 1 Current Build Number: 2600
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2800.1106

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...
UPX! 1/2/1988 12:55:04 AM 632 C:\log.txt
PEC2 1/2/1988 12:55:04 AM 632 C:\log.txt
UPX! 1/2/1988 12:54:42 AM 148 C:\win.txt
PEC2 1/2/1988 12:54:42 AM 148 C:\win.txt

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...

Checking %System% folder...
PEC2 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 41397 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dfrg.msc
UPX! 1/13/2005 9:41:48 PM 11254 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\locate.com
PECompact2 5/3/2006 9:26:24 PM 5818784 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
aspack 5/3/2006 9:26:24 PM 5818784 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MRT.exe
Umonitor 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 631808 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdlg.dll
winsync 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 1309184 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wbdbase.deu

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts

Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
1/3/1988 10:22:20 AM S 2048 C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM HS 48680 C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM HS 48680 C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM H 65 C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fix.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 11520 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 11488 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514fixt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oem.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 13248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oeme.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12800 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 13200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12720 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514oemt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sys.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9504 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514syse.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9856 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sysg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM  H 10064 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514sysr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9792 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\8514syst.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12304 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 12256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 10976 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85f1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9472 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\85s1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 35808 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 37296 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 37472 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\app866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7216 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6352 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7216 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga40woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4320 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4640 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 4304 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\cga80woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coue1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31760 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23408 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coure.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couree.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 25024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\coureg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23440 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 25024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\couret.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31712 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courf.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31776 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 33344 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 31808 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courfr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 33360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\courft.fon
5/1/1988 4:46:38 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\dos737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 36656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\dosapp.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8384 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8368  C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8704 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 9248 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 8368 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega40woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6192 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5328 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5344 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5648 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6192 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5312 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ega80woa.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24124 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\marlett.ttf
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 59024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sere1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 84080 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 57936 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serife.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 59952 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 60752 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifeg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 63296 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 61024 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 81728 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriff.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 85360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 86256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90736 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\seriffr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 84848 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\serifft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24672 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smae1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19904 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smaf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 26112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smalle.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24784 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 28912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smalleg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 24832 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smaller.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 29200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 21504 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallf.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19600 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23120 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 19760 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallfr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 23008 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\smallft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 65456 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ssee1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\ssef1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 64656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserife.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 66464 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifee.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 65328 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifeg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 68848 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifer.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 64400 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifet.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 89856 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriff.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 92032 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 90288 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 98256 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sseriffr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 89456 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\sserifft.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 56336 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\symbole.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga737.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga775.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5232 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga850.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6160 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga852.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5120 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga855.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5552 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga857.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga860.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5200 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga863.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga865.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6128 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga866.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5184 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vga869.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5376 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgaf1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5360 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafix.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5376 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixe.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5600 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6112 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgafixt.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 5168 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgaoem.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6656 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgas1257.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7280 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasys.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6608 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasyse.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 7008 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasysg.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasysr.fon
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM H 6912 C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\vgasyst.fon
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM H 65 C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages\desktop.ini
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 1983430 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\instance_Personal_32_1033.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 727 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_1.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 19854 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_2.cab
5/1/1988 4:46:08 AM RHS 243124 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_3.cab
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 7068 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_4.cab
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 70111 C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\PackageStore\package_5.cab
5/1/1988 4:47:16 AM H 229376 C:\WINDOWS\repair\ntuser.dat
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM RH 488 C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:38 AM RH 488 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest
5/1/1988 4:45:28 AM RH 749 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 8520 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\codecs10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 8818 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\DRM10.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 31405 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\FP4.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 13472 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\HPCRDP.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 8574 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\IASNT4.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 13608 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\IMS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 399645 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MAPIMIG.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7626 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPCD10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7030 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPPRE10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7626 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MPSTUB10.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 10881 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MSMSGS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 7369 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MSTSWEB.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 37484 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\MW770.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 2049999 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 797189 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5IIS.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 344390 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NT5INF.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 1086182 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\NTPRINT.CAT
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM S 7382 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\OEMBIOS.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 9116 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMDM10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 11202 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMFSDK10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 14432 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMP10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 7328 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WMSET10.CAT
1/28/2005 1:44:28 PM S 10598 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\WPD10.CAT
1/3/1988 10:22:26 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG
1/3/1988 10:22:32 AM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG
1/3/1988 10:22:22 AM H 12288 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG
1/3/1988 10:23:30 AM H 98304 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG
1/3/1988 10:22:22 AM H 663552 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG
12/31/1987 8:22:44 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\TempKey.LOG
12/31/1987 8:22:46 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\userdiff.LOG
1/2/1988 11:38:28 PM H 1024 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\ntuser.dat.LOG
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 113 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 113 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4HAMB5XW\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\F6Z4HKDG\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FSR5TRS1\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:46:10 AM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I9NIAORU\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:45:40 AM HS 181 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\SendTo\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 206 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 482 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 348 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Entertainment\desktop.ini
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
12/31/1987 11:07:20 PM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\6284500e-8957-42cf-a4cb-4514f71364d4
5/1/1988 5:00:10 AM HS 388 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\934c5b79-dc59-479e-9838-7ce82b6d3344
12/31/1987 11:07:20 PM HS 24 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Microsoft\Protect\S-1-5-18\User\Preferred
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RHS 19274 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\filelist.xml
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM RH 65 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\desktop.ini
1/3/1988 10:15:36 AM H 6 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\SA.DAT

Checking for CPL files...
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\timedate.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 66048 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\access.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 578560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\appwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 129024 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\desk.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 150016 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\hdwwiz.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 292352 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\inetcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 121856 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\intl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 65536 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\joy.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 187904 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\main.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 559616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\mmsys.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 35840 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 256000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\nusrmgr.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\odbccp32.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 109056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\powercfg.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 147456 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sapi.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 268288 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\sysdm.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 28160 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 90112 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\timedate.cpl

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
1/1/1988 6:19:04 AM 305 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\addr_file.html
 12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\desktop.ini

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...
5/1/1988 4:47:14 AM HS 84 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
12/31/1987 8:25:00 PM HS 62 C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\desktop.ini

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Shell Extension for Malware scanning
{45AC2688-0253-4ED8-97DE-B5370FA7D48A} = C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\shlext.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Shell Extension for Malware scanning
{45AC2688-0253-4ED8-97DE-B5370FA7D48A} = C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\shlext.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\SpySweeper
{7C9D5882-CB4A-4090-96C8-430BFE8B795B} = C:\PROGRA~1\Webroot\SPYSWE~1\SSCtxMnu.dll


----------



## jay1327

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03} = %SystemRoot%\System32\cscui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6} = ntshrui.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
= %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Yahoo! Companion BHO = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = %SystemRoot%\System32\shdocvw.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} = &Radio	: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = Yahoo! Toolbar	: C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_6_0_0.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}
Media Band = %SystemRoot%\System32\browseui.dll

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
XFILTER	"C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Desktop\xfilter.exe" -a
SpySweeper	"C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
avgnt	"C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
MSMSGS	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\load]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows\run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\services

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state
system.ini	0
win.ini	0
bootini	0
services	0
startup	0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = 
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system
dontdisplaylastusername	0
legalnoticecaption	
legalnoticetext	
shutdownwithoutlogon	1
undockwithoutlogon	1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	145

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
PostBootReminder {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} = %SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = %SystemRoot%\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} = C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit	= C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
Shell = Explorer.exe
System =

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain
= crypt32.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet
= cryptnet.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll
= cscdll.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy
= sclgntfy.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn
= WlNotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon
= wlnotify.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier
= WRLogonNTF.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\Your Image File Name Here without a path
Debugger = ntsd -d

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
AppInit_DLLs

<<<<<<<<<< Checking for AddOn Monitors.def information >>>>>>>>>>
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors found!

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\BJ Language Monitor
Driver	cnbjmon.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\Local Port
Driver	localspl.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\PJL Language Monitor
Driver	pjlmon.dll
EOJTimeout	60000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\Standard TCP/IP Port
Driver	tcpmon.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\Standard TCP/IP Port\Ports
StatusUpdateInterval	10
StatusUpdateEnabled	1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\USB Monitor
Driver	usbmon.dll

<<<<<<<<<< Checking for AddOn Policies.def information >>>>>>>>>>

<<<<<<<<<< Checking for AddOn RDriv.def information >>>>>>>>>>
Registry Entries
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center Updates;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center Updates not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center AntiVirus;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center AntiVirus not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center Firewall;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Security Center Firewall not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\OLE;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\OLE found!
EnableDCOM	Y

Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\rdriv;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\rdriv not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iTunesMusic;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iTunesMusic not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\Legacy_ITUNESMUSIC;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\Legacy_ITUNESMUSIC not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\Legacy_RDRIV;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\Legacy_RDRIV not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters found!
autodisconnect	15
enableforcedlogoff	1
enablesecuritysignature	0
requiresecuritysignature	0
Lmannounce	0
Size	1
Guid	|¶ÆºIºÆMò
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanworkstation\parameters;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanworkstation\parameters not found!
Parameter line : RegKey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions found!

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved
{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}	Multimedia File Property Sheet
{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}	ICM Scanner Management
{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}	NTFS Security Page
{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}	OLE Docfile Property Page
{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}	Shell extensions for sharing
{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}	PlusPack CPL Extension
{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}	Display Adapter CPL Extension
{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}	Display Monitor CPL Extension
{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}	Display Panning CPL Extension
{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}	DS Security Page
{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}	Compatibility Page
{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}	Shell Scrap DataHandler
{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}	Disk Copy Extension
{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}	Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects
{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}	ICM Monitor Management
{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}	ICM Printer Management
{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972D-00AA00A14F56}	Shell extensions for file compression
{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}	Web Printer Shell Extension
{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}	Disk Quota UI
{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}	Encryption Context Menu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}	Briefcase
{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}	HyperTerminal Icon Ext
{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}	Fonts
{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}	ICC Profile
{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}	Printers Security Page
{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}	Shell extensions for sharing
{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}	Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension
{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}	Crypto PKO Extension
{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}	Crypto Sign Extension
{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}	Network Connections
{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}	Network Connections
{E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD}	Scanners & Cameras
{FB0C9C8A-6C50-11D1-9F1D-0000F8757FCD}	Scanners & Cameras
{905667aa-acd6-11d2-8080-00805f6596d2}	Scanners & Cameras
{3F953603-1008-4f6e-A73A-04AAC7A992F1}	Scanners & Cameras
{83bbcbf3-b28a-4919-a5aa-73027445d672}	Scanners & Cameras
{F0152790-D56E-4445-850E-4F3117DB740C}	Remote Sessions CPL Extension
{5F327514-6C5E-4d60-8F16-D07FA08A78ED}	Auto Update Property Sheet Extension
{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}	Shell extensions for Windows Script Host
{2206CDB2-19C1-11D1-89E0-00C04FD7A829}	Microsoft Data Link
{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}	Tasks Folder Icon Handler
{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}	Tasks Folder Shell Extension
{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}	Scheduled Tasks
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1}	Taskbar and Start Menu
{2559a1f0-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	Search
{2559a1f1-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	Help and Support
{2559a1f2-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	Help and Support
{2559a1f3-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	Run...
{2559a1f4-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	Internet
{2559a1f5-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}	E-mail
{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152}	Fonts
{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153}	Administrative Tools
{875CB1A1-0F29-45de-A1AE-CFB4950D0B78}	Audio Media Properties Handler
{40C3D757-D6E4-4b49-BB41-0E5BBEA28817}	Video Media Properties Handler
{E4B29F9D-D390-480b-92FD-7DDB47101D71}	Wav Properties Handler
{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}	Avi Properties Handler
{A6FD9E45-6E44-43f9-8644-08598F5A74D9}	Midi Properties Handler
{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}	Video Thumbnail Extractor
{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}	Microsoft Internet Toolbar
{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}	Download Status
{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}	Augmented Shell Folder
{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}	Augmented Shell Folder 2
{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}	BandProxy
{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}	Microsoft BrowserBand
{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}	Search Band
{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}	Media Band
{169A0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}	In-pane search
{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}	Web Search
{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}	Registry Tree Options Utility
{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}	&Address
{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}	Address EditBox
{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}	Microsoft AutoComplete
{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}	TridentImageExtractor
{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}	MRU AutoComplete List
{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}	Custom MRU AutoCompleted List
{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}	Accessible
{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}	Track Popup Bar
{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}	Address Bar Parser
{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}	Microsoft History AutoComplete List
{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}	Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List
{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}	Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container
{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}	Shell Band Site Menu
{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}	Shell DeskBarApp
{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}	Shell DeskBar
{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}	Shell Rebar BandSite
{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}	User Assist
{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}	Global Folder Settings
{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}	Favorites Band
{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}	Shell Automation Inproc Service
{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}	Shell DocObject Viewer
{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}	Microsoft Browser Architecture
{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}	InternetShortcut
{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}	Microsoft Url History Service
{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}	History
{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}	Temporary Internet Files
{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}	Temporary Internet Files
{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}	Microsoft Url Search Hook
{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}	IE4 Suite Splash Screen
{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}	CDF Extension Copy Hook
{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}	ISFBand OC
{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}	Search Assistant OC
{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}	The Internet
{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}	Internet Name Space
{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}	Explorer Band
{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}	Sendmail service
{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}	Sendmail service
{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}	ActiveX Cache Folder
{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}	WebCheck
{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}	Subscription Mgr
{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}	Subscription Folder
{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}	WebCheckWebCrawler
{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}	WebCheckChannelAgent
{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2BD7}	TrayAgent
{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}	Code Download Agent
{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}	ConnectionAgent
{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}	PostAgent
{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}	WebCheck SyncMgr Handler
{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}	Shell Application Manager
{0B124F8F-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}	Installed Apps Enumerator
{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}	Darwin App Publisher
{e84fda7c-1d6a-45f6-b725-cb260c236066}	Shell Image Verbs
{66e4e4fb-f385-4dd0-8d74-a2efd1bc6178}	Shell Image Data Factory
{3F30C968-480A-4C6C-862D-EFC0897BB84B}	GDI+ file thumbnail extractor
{9DBD2C50-62AD-11d0-B806-00C04FD706EC}	Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)
{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}	HTML Thumbnail Extractor
{eb9b1153-3b57-4e68-959a-a3266bc3d7fe}	Shell Image Property Handler
{CC6EEFFB-43F6-46c5-9619-51D571967F7D}	Web Publishing Wizard
{add36aa8-751a-4579-a266-d66f5202ccbb}	Print Ordering via the Web
{6b33163c-76a5-4b6c-bf21-45de9cd503a1}	Shell Publishing Wizard Object
{58f1f272-9240-4f51-b6d4-fd63d1618591}	Get a Passport Wizard
{7A9D77BD-5403-11d2-8785-2E0420524153}	User Accounts
{E88DCCE0-B7B3-11d1-A9F0-00AA0060FA31}	Compressed (zipped) Folder
{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}	Compressed (zipped) Folder Right Drag Handler
{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062}	Compressed (zipped) Folder SendTo Target
{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}	Channel File
{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}	Channel Shortcut
{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}	Channel Handler Object
{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}	Channel Menu
{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}	Channel Properties
{63da6ec0-2e98-11cf-8d82-444553540000}	FTP Folders Webview
{883373C3-BF89-11D1-BE35-080036B11A03}	Microsoft DocProp Shell Ext
{A9CF0EAE-901A-4739-A481-E35B73E47F6D}	Microsoft DocProp Inplace Edit Box Control
{8EE97210-FD1F-4B19-91DA-67914005F020}	Microsoft DocProp Inplace ML Edit Box Control
{0EEA25CC-4362-4A12-850B-86EE61B0D3EB}	Microsoft DocProp Inplace Droplist Combo Control
{6A205B57-2567-4A2C-B881-F787FAB579A3}	Microsoft DocProp Inplace Calendar Control
{28F8A4AC-BBB3-4D9B-B177-82BFC914FA33}	Microsoft DocProp Inplace Time Control
{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}	Directory Query UI
{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}	Shell properties for a DS object
{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}	Directory Object Find
{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}	Directory Start/Search Find
{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}	Directory Property UI
{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}	Directory Context Menu Verbs
{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}	MyDocs Copy Hook
{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}	MyDocs Drop Target
{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}	MyDocs Properties
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}	Offline Files Menu
{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}	Offline Files Folder Options
{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}	Offline Files Folder
{143A62C8-C33B-11D1-84FE-00C04FA34A14}	Microsoft Agent Character Property Sheet Handler
{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}	DfsShell
{60fd46de-f830-4894-a628-6fa81bc0190d}	%DESC_PublishDropTarget%
{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}	MMC Icon Handler
{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}	.CAB file viewer
{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}	For &People...
{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}	Windows Media Player Play as Playlist Context Menu Handler
{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}	Windows Media Player Burn Audio CD Context Menu Handler
{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}	Windows Media Player Add to Playlist Context Menu Handler
{640167b4-59b0-47a6-b335-a6b3c0695aea}	Portable Media Devices
{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}	Portable Media Devices Menu
{7C9D5882-CB4A-4090-96C8-430BFE8B795B}	Webroot Spy Sweeper Context Menu Integration
{45AC2688-0253-4ED8-97DE-B5370FA7D48A}	Shell Extension for Malware scanning

Files
Parameter line : File=%sysdir%;rdriv.sys;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdriv.sys was not found!
Parameter line : File=%sysdir%;ItunesMusic.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ItunesMusic.exe was not found!
Parameter line : File=%sysdir%;wkssvc.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wkssvc.exe was not found!
Parameter line : File=%windir%;ItunesMusic.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\ItunesMusic.exe was not found!
Parameter line : File=%windir%;wkssvc.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\wkssvc.exe was not found!

<<<<<<<<<< Checking for AddOn WareOut.def information >>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>> PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, There WILL be LEGIT FILES LISTED PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHILE FIXING. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;300;55304;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\*.exe for today - 300 days with a size of 55304 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;;43528;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\*.exe with a size of 43528 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;300;4096;;;
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 4096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\actmovie.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 4096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\csrss.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 4096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nddeapir.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 4096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\unlodctr.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 4096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winver.exe found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;;43528;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\*.exe with a size of 43528 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;300;28680;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\*.exe for today - 300 days with a size of 28680 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.exe;;11264;;;
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 11264 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\attrib.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 11264 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\chkntfs.exe found!
3/31/2003 4:00:00 AM 11264 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rasdial.exe found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;*.ren;300;43528;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\*.ren for today - 300 days with a size of 43528 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;ntfsnlpa.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntfsnlpa.exe was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;cisvvc.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cisvvc.exe was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;drv2cltr.dll;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drv2cltr.dll was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;hybsys32.dll;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hybsys32.dll was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;loadctr.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\loadctr.exe was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;rdsndin.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdsndin.exe was not found!
Parameter line : file=%sysdir%;pxpcya64.exe;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\pxpcya64.exe was not found!
Parameter line : file=%windir%;*.exe;300;55304;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\*.exe for today - 300 days with a size of 55304 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%windir%;*.exe;300;43528;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\*.exe for today - 300 days with a size of 43528 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%windir%;*.exe;300;4096;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\*.exe for today - 300 days with a size of 4096 bytes was not found!
Parameter line : file=%windir%;rdt.ini;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\rdt.ini was not found!
Parameter line : file=%windir%;baloon.wav;;;;;
File C:\WINDOWS\baloon.wav was not found!
Parameter line : file=%allusers%\start menu\programs\startup;*.exe;;;;;
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\start menu\programs\startup\*.exe was not found!
>>>>>>>>>>Registry keys to look for
Parameter line : regvalue=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon;system;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon found!
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\system found!
System	
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ruins not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WareOut;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WareOut not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WareOut;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WareOut not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\WareOut;;
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\WareOut not found!
Parameter line : regvalue=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer;NoBandCustomize;;
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer found!
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\\NoBandCustomize not found!
Parameter line : regvalue=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion;Disabled;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion found!
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\\Disabled not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SearchToolbar;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SearchToolbar not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SearchToolbar;;
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SearchToolbar not found!
Parameter line : regkey=HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls;;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Urls not found!
Parameter line : regvalue=HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser;{08BEC6AA-49FC-4379-3587-4B21E286C19E};;
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser not found!

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scan Complete »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
WinPFind v1.4.1	- Log file written to "WinPFind.Txt" in the WinPFind folder.
Scan completed on 1/3/1988 10:30:04 AM

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"XFILTER"="\"C:\\Documents and Settings\\SAMUEL07\\Desktop\\xfilter.exe\" -a"
"SpySweeper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Webroot\\Spy Sweeper\\SpySweeper.exe\" /startintray"
"avgnt"="\"C:\\Program Files\\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\\avgnt.exe\" /min"


----------



## jay1327

-----------------
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers


Subkey --- Offline Files
{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll

Subkey --- Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- Open With EncryptionMenu
{A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- Shell Extension for Malware scanning
{45AC2688-0253-4ED8-97DE-B5370FA7D48A}
C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\shlext.dll

Subkey --- {a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
Start Menu Pin
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

=====================

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers


Subkey --- {0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

Subkey --- {66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll

==============================
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

desktop.ini
==============================
C:\Documents and Settings\SAMUEL07\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

desktop.ini
desktop.ini
==============================
C:\WINDOWS\system32 cpl files


access.cpl Microsoft Corporation
appwiz.cpl Microsoft Corporation
desk.cpl Microsoft Corporation
hdwwiz.cpl Microsoft Corporation
inetcpl.cpl Microsoft Corporation
intl.cpl Microsoft Corporation
joy.cpl Microsoft Corporation
main.cpl Microsoft Corporation
mmsys.cpl Microsoft Corporation
ncpa.cpl Microsoft Corporation
nusrmgr.cpl Microsoft Corporation
odbccp32.cpl Microsoft Corporation
powercfg.cpl Microsoft Corporation
sysdm.cpl Microsoft Corporation
telephon.cpl Microsoft Corporation
timedate.cpl Microsoft Corporation


----------



## khazars

Find and delete this file below!


C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\addr_file.html


i htink you should now post in the Xp forum or the hardware forum and tell them what problems you are having and you have been in here and we couldn't find anything part from a few odd files!


----------



## jay1327

ok .. Thank you for all your help.. very much appreciated


----------



## khazars

you're welcome. Good luck!


----------

